# Sticky  Oldie support thread



## Westie Mum

Just wondering how our oldies are getting on.

Lucy is 14 and is in quite good health at the moment. She's pain med free right now although still having a monthly laser treatment round her back, back legs which helps keep her moving, although she's less inclined to be off running nowadays, prefers a gentle stroll or a carry  plus obviously her joint supplements. We've been using Yumove plus recently in the morning with a bit of joint aid added in the evening.

Her separation/general anxiety has hit an all time high recently so we've been trying various things with the Vet and the help of my step son who's been doggy sitting while I'm at work (part time 4 mornings a week). The Vet says it's quite common with oldies and the onset to congenitve disfunction. She's on Aktivait, 2 Dorset's skullcap & valerian, Bach Rescue Remedy (all added to food twice a day) and DAP plug in ...... since adding the Rescue Remedy, she's been the most happy and settled she's been in a very long time. I actually cried the first time I watch her on camera just take herself onto the back of the sofa and sleep while I was at work 

Otherwise she's fit and healthy, just had her bloods done as was worried all these supplements/herbal things would be overloading her, but everything's fine and relieved for now, that we don't have to go down the more sedative type of meds from the vets.

Poppy and Oscar are throughly enjoying the new happy Lucy aswell, instead of keeping away from Mrs Grumpy 

We are away in Norfolk this week. Having a Leisurely day in the garden as both exhausted from all the decorating at home!









And photo my daughter sent me the other week of Lucy chillin 










So ......how's everyone else's getting on ?


----------



## Gemmaa

Freddie didn't bark at the door the other day, and I had to go and check he wasn't dead :Bag :Hilarious
He's nearly 12 and a half, I know terriers are meant to live forever, but I honestly never thought he would make it this far. 
Overall, he's amazing, he hasn't had a fit for a few years  his back legs get a bit stiff sometimes, but he has a devils claw supplement which has really helped. He also has Senior Aid in his food. 
Puzzle toys seem to increase his anxiety if they're too complicated, so he has a lickimat in the evenings, and when we have to leave him alone, he has some open puzzle bowls, along with the lickimat, and that seems to really help him stay calm 

The only thing I'm worried about is that he's got a two little lumps  one on his neck and one on his chest. He's got his booster on Thursday so will see what the vet thinks. I'm basically certain they're just fatty lumps. 
He's still very active, good muscle tone, his appetite and thirst haven't changed, no dramatic changes in his weight, he doesn't react if I touch them, so I'm confident they don't hurt, because he's not known for being stoic , no discharge or weird poo, etc, etc.
Hopefully just worrying over nothing .


----------



## 8tansox

I've had Fletcher, my 10.5 year old Rottie to the vet this week for a prescription check up. Vet said his heart, teeth and gums were in fine shape, did that test on the back paws where they turn it out and wait for the dog to adjust itself, after the third time of correcting it almost instantly, I think she got the message that his brain was fine and everything was working ticketyboo...

He has arthritis so takes a few tablets a few times a day, but we have him on a drug called Vivitonin and that has made a world of difference to his outlook... he appears to be more alert and willing to do more... so all's good here thankfully.

Picture of the boy himself...


----------



## SusieRainbow

Tango's SA definitely isn't any better, it's got to the point where I can't even go upstairs without her crying till I come back ! I have to time showers for when OH is here to sit with her - we'll draw a veil over the fact that he was away for 3 days last week !
I will most definitely try the Rescue Remedy. She's on Aktivait, You-move and You-Digest, I give her a Feelwells night time biscuit before we go out and luckily she seems ok while we're out, no mess or destructive behaviour and no complaints from the neighbours. We've started giving the girls more freedom while we're out, they have the run of the kitchen , utility room and living room and their greeting when we get home is certainly calmer. 
Tango gets very excited about walks but after 10-20 minutes she's had enough and turns for home. She doesn't appear to have any pain and is very bouncy first thing in the morning.


----------



## Bobbie

Bracken is now 11.6 and still fairly active bit stiff around the hip area so only short walks now


----------



## Westie Mum

Gemmaa said:


> Freddie didn't bark at the door the other day, and I had to go and check he wasn't dead :Bag :Hilarious
> He's nearly 12 and a half, I know terriers are meant to live forever, but I honestly never thought he would make it this far.
> Overall, he's amazing, he hasn't had a fit for a few years  his back legs get a bit stiff sometimes, but he has a devils claw supplement which has really helped. He also has Senior Aid in his food.
> Puzzle toys seem to increase his anxiety if they're too complicated, so he has a lickimat in the evenings, and when we have to leave him alone, he has some open puzzle bowls, along with the lickimat, and that seems to really help him stay calm
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is that he's got a two little lumps  one on his neck and one on his chest. He's got his booster on Thursday so will see what the vet thinks. I'm basically certain they're just fatty lumps.
> He's still very active, good muscle tone, his appetite and thirst haven't changed, no dramatic changes in his weight, he doesn't react if I touch them, so I'm confident they don't hurt, because he's not known for being stoic , no discharge or weird poo, etc, etc.
> Hopefully just worrying over nothing .


Well what a handsome wee boy he is !! His eyes look pretty clear in that photo too so that's one less thing for you to worry about  Lucy has quite advanced nuclear sclerosis.

I know what you mean about not getting your usual greeting, it's heart stopping until you see they are ok. My last oldie used to love to worry me like that !

Hopefully his trip to the vets will give you peace of mind. Let us know how he gets on 



8tansox said:


> I've had Fletcher, my 10.5 year old Rottie to the vet this week for a prescription check up. Vet said his heart, teeth and gums were in fine shape, did that test on the back paws where they turn it out and wait for the dog to adjust itself, after the third time of correcting it almost instantly, I think she got the message that his brain was fine and everything was working ticketyboo...
> 
> He has arthritis so takes a few tablets a few times a day, but we have him on a drug called Vivitonin and that has made a world of difference to his outlook... he appears to be more alert and willing to do more... so all's good here thankfully.
> 
> Picture of the boy himself...
> 
> View attachment 357203


Oh wow, another handsome fella !

Good to hear everything is good in Fletcher's world 



SusieRainbow said:


> Tango's SA definitely isn't any better, it's got to the point where I can't even go upstairs without her crying till I come back ! I have to time showers for when OH is here to sit with her - we'll draw a veil over the fact that he was away for 3 days last week !
> I will most definitely try the Rescue Remedy. She's on Aktivait, You-move and You-Digest, I give her a Feelwells night time biscuit before we go out and luckily she seems ok while we're out, no mess or destructive behaviour and no complaints from the neighbours. We've started giving the girls more freedom while we're out, they have the run of the kitchen , utility room and living room and their greeting when we get home is certainly calmer.
> Tango gets very excited about walks but after 10-20 minutes she's had enough and turns for home. She doesn't appear to have any pain and is very bouncy first thing in the morning.


And where's beautiful Tango's pic ???

OH was away for 3 days :Jawdrop oh girls, I'm so sorry you had to contend with stinky Mummy :Wideyed

Glad she's doing well otherwise, nice to hear there's no more lumps and bumps 



Bobbie said:


> Bracken is now 11.6 and still fairly active bit stiff around the hip area so only short walks now
> View attachment 357204


Ohhhh look at that hair, Beautiful 

Have you tried all the difference joint supplements to see if one is better than the other ?


----------



## Dogloverlou

Lovely to hear the oldies updates. So glad Lucy is feeling less grumpy @Westie Mum and enjoying ruling the roost still 

I literally have Missy on only her daily joint supplement. She seems stiff on occasions but not hugely and still gets a turn of speed at the beach or in the fields. But on the whole she is a lot more sedate and mellow. Her eyesight continues to fail her - she will miss treats directly in front of her and choose to sniff them out instead and she has had a couple of walking into closed door moments  She also has accidents indoors too. Not enough to warrant incontinence meds currently as it's not everyday, but they are definitely more frequent.

Ty at 12 years is his usual lazy self. Lumpy as hell! But the few I've had aspirated have been fatty lumps so I'm happy to monitor the rest as of the moment. One thing we have had some issues with is his eating, not his lack of appetite or anything, but rather the fact he seems to have difficulty swallowing sometimes which results in him standing stock still and his neck tightening and almost swelling. I always think the worst since Missy's choking incident so it puts the fear of god into me when he has these episodes but I've recently started soaking his kibble before feeding and *touch wood* we've not had another episode in a good couple of weeks.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Lovely to hear the oldies updates. So glad Lucy is feeling less grumpy @Westie Mum and enjoying ruling the roost still
> 
> I literally have Missy on only her daily joint supplement. She seems stiff on occasions but not hugely and still gets a turn of speed at the beach or in the fields. But on the whole she is a lot more sedate and mellow. Her eyesight continues to fail her - she will miss treats directly in front of her and choose to sniff them out instead and she has had a couple of walking into closed door moments  She also has accidents indoors too. Not enough to warrant incontinence meds currently as it's not everyday, but they are definitely more frequent.
> 
> Ty at 12 years is his usual lazy self. Lumpy as hell! But the few I've had aspirated have been fatty lumps so I'm happy to monitor the rest as of the moment. One thing we have had some issues with is his eating, not his lack of appetite or anything, but rather the fact he seems to have difficulty swallowing sometimes which results in him standing stock still and his neck tightening and almost swelling. I always think the worst since Missy's choking incident so it puts the fear of god into me when he has these episodes but I've recently started soaking his kibble before feeding and *touch wood* we've not had another episode in a good couple of weeks.


Nice to hear Missy and Ty are both doing well, although never thought about Ty being an oldie until you said he was 12 :Jawdrop Missy is 15 and a half ish isn't she ?

All things considered it sounds like Missy is still doing really well. Shame about the accidents but as long as it's not stressing her out, we can always clean puddles up  any more wondering off/confused moments while your out ? Lucy still likes to wonder off with older people  she either thinks they walk less or will forget they've already fed her and she'll get more :Hilarious

Urghhh lumps and bumps  hopefully all just fatty ! Sounds like soaking the kibble is a plan  madam stopped eating kibble a few years ago, just point blank refused it, gimme the meat, I know we have plenty 

Any recent photos to share ?


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Nice to hear Missy and Ty are both doing well, although never thought about Ty being an oldie until you said he was 12 :Jawdrop Missy is 15 and a half ish isn't she ?
> 
> All things considered it sounds like Missy is still doing really well. Shame about the accidents but as long as it's not stressing her out, we can always clean puddles up  any more wondering off/confused moments while your out ? Lucy still likes to wonder off with older people  she either thinks they walk less or will forget they've already fed her and she'll get more :Hilarious
> 
> Urghhh lumps and bumps  hopefully all just fatty ! Sounds like soaking the kibble is a plan  madam stopped eating kibble a few years ago, just point blank refused it, gimme the meat, I know we have plenty
> 
> Any recent photos to share ?


Yeah Ty has always seemed older than his years, but now he's actually old he doesn't really seem it. I would consider him around 9ish maybe if I didn't know him. Missy is 15 1/2, yes.

She would likely have more wandering off/confused moments but our walks are mostly isolated so it's rare we bump into other people. Lucy sounds like a girl after Missy's heart  You must try EVERYONE for food just in case.

My two are more food orientated than they ever was in their younger years. Both greedy and always looking for more.

Only have this pic to hand at the mo. My sister took it about a week ago


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah Ty has always seemed older than his years, but now he's actually old he doesn't really seem it. I would consider him around 9ish maybe if I didn't know him. Missy is 15 1/2, yes.
> 
> She would likely have more wandering off/confused moments but our walks are mostly isolated so it's rare we bump into other people. Lucy sounds like a girl after Missy's heart  You must try EVERYONE for food just in case.
> 
> My two are more food orientated than they ever was in their younger years. Both greedy and always looking for more.
> 
> Only have this pic to hand at the mo. My sister took it about a week ago


She's looking fab ! Is she the oldest dog on PF now ? I can't think of anyone with one older.

All 3 of mine are greedy pigs lol


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely to see such lovely pictures of our oldies


----------



## Brunohasmyheart

Hello, new here ☺ just wanted to share with you all my old boy Bruno who is 13. He's in good health except for being a little stiff,which he takes joint care supplements. He has slowed down a little but still enjoys his little walks


----------



## Bobbie

Yes Westie mum he is on Yumove plus which has helped


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, nice to hear all the oldies are doing well!
Just starting to think of my oldest 2 in this catagory as they are 10 this year. Still doing ok pretty good though, although Hannah has to have shorter walks as she aggravates her LP on long walks and makes her hip hurt. I give her and Adam Yumove supplements to help their joints (have to add Heidi to this next year as she will be 10 then!:Wideyed).
Im saving at the moment to take Adam in for an MOT at the vets....Im almost sure that he will need a dental just due to his age. Hannah doesnt need an MOT, what with tons of investigations 2 years ago for her LP and a tooth abcess last year she's had pretty much everything looked at!LOL


----------



## Kimmikins

Scrumpy Jack is back to have more blood tests tomorrow. He’s been on a lower dose of his steroids for nearly two months now, and the last BG tests showed his levels had dropped slightly. Tomorrow is a full blood panel as he’s due his quarterly ones. 

He’s deaf as a doorpost, but still seems to sometimes hear things...whether he’s picking up on something else at the time, whether it’s a frequency thing I’m not sure. He’s coping perfectly fine in his little silent world, and still barking at anybody he sees dare walk past his window!

He hasn’t been out walking very often. It’s much too warm for him right now; he hasn’t been able to cope with heat since he was diagnosed and I haven’t had many evenings free to take him out. This week I do though, so we will go out for some pottering and mooching.

I can’t believe my little man is 13  Old age is such a b*tch and I keep finding myself getting horrible thoughts about losing him. I really don’t know what I’ll do...


----------



## Westie Mum

Brunohasmyheart said:


> Hello, new here ☺ just wanted to share with you all my old boy Bruno who is 13. He's in good health except for being a little stiff,which he takes joint care supplements. He has slowed down a little but still enjoys his little walks


Another handsome boy  long may his enjoyment continue !



catz4m8z said:


> awww, nice to hear all the oldies are doing well!
> Just starting to think of my oldest 2 in this catagory as they are 10 this year. Still doing ok pretty good though, although Hannah has to have shorter walks as she aggravates her LP on long walks and makes her hip hurt. I give her and Adam Yumove supplements to help their joints (have to add Heidi to this next year as she will be 10 then!:Wideyed).
> Im saving at the moment to take Adam in for an MOT at the vets....Im almost sure that he will need a dental just due to his age. Hannah doesnt need an MOT, what with tons of investigations 2 years ago for her LP and a tooth abcess last year she's had pretty much everything looked at!LOL


I hope Adam's MOT goes well 

Dentals are so expensive aren't they  Poppy had one when she was only two ..... she has the worst teeth! She's going to need another soon I think because she's got a loose tooth that's not coming out and another one that's growing on a funny angle so think she needs 2 taking out and will get the rest cleaned at the same time, as it makes sense too.

Lucy at 14 has the most sparkly white teeth yet she won't let me clean them and rarely eats anything hard 



Kimmikins said:


> Scrumpy Jack is back to have more blood tests tomorrow. He's been on a lower dose of his steroids for nearly two months now, and the last BG tests showed his levels had dropped slightly. Tomorrow is a full blood panel as he's due his quarterly ones.
> 
> He's deaf as a doorpost, but still seems to sometimes hear things...whether he's picking up on something else at the time, whether it's a frequency thing I'm not sure. He's coping perfectly fine in his little silent world, and still barking at anybody he sees dare walk past his window!
> 
> He hasn't been out walking very often. It's much too warm for him right now; he hasn't been able to cope with heat since he was diagnosed and I haven't had many evenings free to take him out. This week I do though, so we will go out for some pottering and mooching.
> 
> I can't believe my little man is 13  Old age is such a b*tch and I keep finding myself getting horrible thoughts about losing him. I really don't know what I'll do...


Oh  I hope the blood tests go well. Worst case does it mean higher steroids or something else ?

Don't feel bad if he doesn't get out. Lucy chooses whether she goes out in the week and more often than not she doesn't want too so I don't force her anymore. The weekends we take her, even if it means we have to carry her ! Yesterday she managed a few 15/20 min trots along the beach with being carried/snuggled by OH in between.

I remember feeling that way with my last oldie  All we can do is make the most of the time we get to have them in our lives and make extra special memories 

Let me know how the blood tests go, you'll be in my thoughts :Kiss


----------



## Oenoke

Skye is 12 years old, slowing, but still enjoys flyball and allsorts/veterans agility.


----------



## Westie Mum

Oenoke said:


> Skye is 12 years old, slowing, but still enjoys flyball and allsorts/veterans agility.


Lovely to see an oldie still so active


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> She's looking fab ! Is she the oldest dog on PF now ? I can't think of anyone with one older.
> 
> All 3 of mine are greedy pigs lol


I'm not sure. I think so? She was certainly the oldest at Secret Santa.


----------



## Maria_1986

Chevy is now 13 and is starting to really show her age. Her hearing and eyesight are going, her CCD is worsening and with that has come anxiety around going out the house, especially in the dark. We have added a second dog to the household to help give her confidence after noticing that her anxiety was better when she had a canine bodyguard.

She is still doing bits of Scentwork and training, she still loves to work and take part in classes. Her arthritis is worsening and she isn't as mobile as she was, still costing me a small fortune in vets bills with various meds and we have just reached out last resort pain med. 

I'm planning a summer of sunbathing, nice picnics and some fun training bits for her as this will probably be her last one


----------



## rona

Lost Muddy 6 weeks ago from nasal cancer


----------



## Westie Mum

rona said:


> Lost Muddy 6 weeks ago from nasal cancer


I'm so sorry to hear that  how are you doing ?


----------



## rona

Westie Mum said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that  how are you doing ?


Thanks. We feel a bit odd and lost and miserable. No dog in the house just isn't right.


----------



## lullabydream

@rona sorry to hear about Muddy.

I know the house doesn't feel right hope your clients dog are filling some of the dog shaped hole in your life even if it's just a tiny bit


----------



## Westie Mum

rona said:


> Thanks. We feel a bit odd and lost and miserable. No dog in the house just isn't right.


I can't even begin to imagine a no dog house


----------



## Westie Mum

Lucy enjoying her walk today at Bacton Woods, including the grass hanging from her mouth .... nope not been snacking mum honest


----------



## Dogloverlou

rona said:


> Lost Muddy 6 weeks ago from nasal cancer


Sorry to hear this Rona


----------



## StormyThai

So sorry to hear about Muddy @rona


----------



## SusieRainbow

So sorry Rona.


----------



## westie~ma

Monty is now 11 years young. 
A few weeks ago I got asked "how old is your _puppy_?" :Wideyed

He enjoys his walks but not in this heat so I have to pick my times to take him. He's always been a stop and sniff dog then run to catch me up but I've noticed he's sniffing for longer then ambling up to me so I now keep him on his 8m flexi lead. He seems happier and so am I as in London I'm wary of the deer possibly coming between us ... they seem to appear from nowhere despite me on the lookout for them.

He's not on any meds, so fingers crossed that continues.

I've booked him in for his annual checkup and boosters at the end of the month.



rona said:


> Lost Muddy 6 weeks ago from nasal cancer


So sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Something I forgot to mention is the fact Missy no longer attempts to jump/climb up on things - she struggles with the three steps up to my mum's caravan too  She doesn't seem bothered by the things she can no longer do so I just follow her lead rather than getting to upset about it. Besides she just gets to be lifted like a Queen instead


----------



## Westie Mum

westie~ma said:


> Monty is now 11 years young.
> A few weeks ago I got asked "how old is your _puppy_?" :Wideyed
> 
> He enjoys his walks but not in this heat so I have to pick my times to take him. He's always been a stop and sniff dog then run to catch me up but I've noticed he's sniffing for longer then ambling up to me so I now keep him on his 8m flexi lead. He seems happier and so am I as in London I'm wary of the deer possibly coming between us ... they seem to appear from nowhere despite me on the lookout for them.
> 
> He's not on any meds, so fingers crossed that continues.
> 
> I've booked him in for his annual checkup and boosters at the end of the month.
> 
> So sorry to hear this xxx


I've only met a couple of old Westie's and obviously there's no grey hair but they have looked a bit grubby looking. Not sure if the owners just don't bath them or whether they loose the brightness of the white as they get older maybe.

Hope his check up goes well 



Dogloverlou said:


> Something I forgot to mention is the fact Missy no longer attempts to jump/climb up on things - she struggles with the three steps up to my mum's caravan too  She doesn't seem bothered by the things she can no longer do so I just follow her lead rather than getting to upset about it. Besides she just gets to be lifted like a Queen instead


I think it's much nicer for them if they aren't upset by the things they can no longer do. Heartbreaking for us sometimes but as long as they are happy, right 

I always know when Lucy's overdone walking as she sits at the bottom of the stairs and waits to be carried up. I'll give her metacam or tramadol for a couple of days and then she's back to running up them again without a care in the world.

Good job they are only little isn't it !


----------



## westie~ma

Westie Mum said:


> I've only met a couple of old Westie's and obviously there's no grey hair but they have looked a bit grubby looking. Not sure if the owners just don't bath them or whether they loose the brightness of the white as they get older maybe.
> 
> Hope his check up goes well
> 
> I think it's much nicer for them if they aren't upset by the things they can no longer do. Heartbreaking for us sometimes but as long as they are happy, right
> 
> I always know when Lucy's overdone walking as she sits at the bottom of the stairs and waits to be carried up. I'll give her metacam or tramadol for a couple of days and then she's back to running up them again without a care in the world.
> 
> Good job they are only little isn't it !


IKWYM, yellowy the ones I've seen.
I think I've been lucky with Mont he seems to have a persil coat.

Did I tell you that I've got rid of the staining around his mouth? I changed his treat biscuits. Happened totally by luck, went to London for a week, ran out of biscuits so bought him a different type, could see the new fur by his mouth coming through so stuck with the new biscuits. He's now stain free. Very pleased.


----------



## Westie Mum

westie~ma said:


> IKWYM, yellowy the ones I've seen.
> I think I've been lucky with Mont he seems to have a persil coat.
> 
> Did I tell you that I've got rid of the staining around his mouth? I changed his treat biscuits. Happened totally by luck, went to London for a week, ran out of biscuits so bought him a different type, could see the new fur by his mouth coming through so stuck with the new biscuits. He's now stain free. Very pleased.


That's great it was so simple !

Mine don't have a huge amount of staining thankfully, just a few wisps mainly but then some days they'll look really dark around their mouths, but it's more dirt/mud than actual brown stains


----------



## Kimmikins

Finally got the results back from scrumpy’s latest blood tests and they’re looking fab! His fructosamine levels are 200, which places him within normal limits of between 190-390; last time they were 170. 
Which means that not walking him very often is the way to go. I’ve upped his hydro from every three weeks to every two while it’s so warm to counteract the fewer walks, but I think over-exercising is what was making his fructosamine levels drop.
His lesions on his boy bits are looking so much better too on the lower dose


----------



## Bobbie

That is good news


----------



## lullabydream

Kimmikins said:


> Finally got the results back from scrumpy's latest blood tests and they're looking fab! His fructosamine levels are 200, which places him within normal limits of between 190-390; last time they were 170.
> Which means that not walking him very often is the way to go. I've upped his hydro from every three weeks to every two while it's so warm to counteract the fewer walks, but I think over-exercising is what was making his fructosamine levels drop.
> His lesions on his boy bits are looking so much better too on the lower dose


Way to go Scrumpy!


----------



## MissSpitzMum

Removed


----------



## MollySmith

Westie Mum said:


> Just wondering how our oldies are getting on.
> 
> Lucy is 14 and is in quite good health at the moment. She's pain med free right now although still having a monthly laser treatment round her back, back legs which helps keep her moving, although she's less inclined to be off running nowadays, prefers a gentle stroll or a carry  plus obviously her joint supplements. We've been using Yumove plus recently in the morning with a bit of joint aid added in the evening.
> 
> Her separation/general anxiety has hit an all time high recently so we've been trying various things with the Vet and the help of my step son who's been doggy sitting while I'm at work (part time 4 mornings a week). The Vet says it's quite common with oldies and the onset to congenitve disfunction. She's on Aktivait, 2 Dorset's skullcap & valerian, Bach Rescue Remedy (all added to food twice a day) and DAP plug in ...... since adding the Rescue Remedy, she's been the most happy and settled she's been in a very long time. I actually cried the first time I watch her on camera just take herself onto the back of the sofa and sleep while I was at work
> 
> Otherwise she's fit and healthy, just had her bloods done as was worried all these supplements/herbal things would be overloading her, but everything's fine and relieved for now, that we don't have to go down the more sedative type of meds from the vets.
> 
> Poppy and Oscar are throughly enjoying the new happy Lucy aswell, instead of keeping away from Mrs Grumpy
> 
> We are away in Norfolk this week. Having a Leisurely day in the garden as both exhausted from all the decorating at home!
> View attachment 357176
> 
> 
> And photo my daughter sent me the other week of Lucy chillin
> 
> View attachment 357175
> 
> 
> So ......how's everyone else's getting on ?


At 7 Molly isn't so old but I just wanted to wave at you from down the road! We arrived this afternoon  I know that garden and that shed! I guess you must be heading back tomorrow so we shall miss each other but I hope you had a wonderful week!


----------



## LouLatch

Hi all sorry to jump in. I was just wondeing if any of you had noticed odd behaviour as your dogs have aged? Mitzie is 11 and she's become a bit more unusual in her ways. She's recently been seen by a vet as she had trouble with her eye so has had a good health check and nothing unusual was found.

Just wondering if she's getting and bit of dementia or something?

We have her arthritis under control and she' doing well on her supplements for this. She's also started getting some fatty lumps but they don't cause an issue.

She's still enjoying life though.


----------



## Leanne77

Jessie is my biggest concern. She will be 13 in November and was diagnosed with kidney disease early this year. Follow up blood tests showed it had progressed and now she's stage 3. She also has some skeletal issues which are clearly causing her pain and we are trying to find medication that will help her discomfort. She has pain in her neck, shoulders and back and lately has become very weak on her back legs, she does these strange skipping movements and her poor back legs cant keep up with her front legs so her walking is generally very out of sync. The slightest knock or bit of uneven ground causes her to fall because she has quite severe muscle wastage. She's still eating well, toileting well, still has enthusiasm for life but does struggle a fair bit. Her teeth have also become almost fully encased in tartar and plaque and they're totally grotesque but her CKD makes it difficult to give her a dental.

Flynn on the other hand recently went for his senior check up with bloods and urine etc and was given a clean bill of health. He's not without his ailments as he has bony spurs in his knees and a damaged tendon in a paw which has caused a large lump and obviously gives him some discomfort. He's had medication, laser therapy, rest etc but nothing has helped so it's a case of managing his exercise. He's 11 now which nobody ever believes because he just doesnt look or act it.

Life for them now involves a daily walk where they get to carry a toy or hunt for it when i've hidden it as opposed to chasing it and I let them go at their own pace (which is still 100mph for Flynn). Jessie often gets way behind so there is plenty of stopping and waiting for her to catch up because her partial deafness means she cant hear me shouting if she loses sight of us. Flynn still does the odd thing like scent or tracking workshops but Jessie is content with her walk, a bit of a play in the garden and then sleeping for the rest of the day. I tried Hoopers with Flynn but he couldnt handle the excitement and had a seizure as soon as we got home so we'll stick to nose based activities!

These photos were taken last weekend when we visited a much loved place we hadnt been to for several years.


----------



## MissSpitzMum

LouLatch said:


> Hi all sorry to jump in. I was just wondeing if any of you had noticed odd behaviour as your dogs have aged? Mitzie is 11 and she's become a bit more unusual in her ways. She's recently been seen by a vet as she had trouble with her eye so has had a good health check and nothing unusual was found.
> 
> Just wondering if she's getting and bit of dementia or something?
> 
> We have her arthritis under control and she' doing well on her supplements for this. She's also started getting some fatty lumps but they don't cause an issue.
> 
> She's still enjoying life though.
> View attachment 357661


She is gorgeous!

And yes both oldies of mine started to get a bit 'odd'. Very stuck in their ways at times, rigid to routine. Tilly has also started to hide from certain things, possible because her eyesight is failing, and she'll spook at loud noises where once she was bomb proof. She's also quite dog aggressive now. Not sure if this is what you meant, but there was a definite jump from 'adult' to 'senior' in terms of mental faculties.


----------



## LouLatch

MissSpitzMum said:


> She is gorgeous!
> 
> And yes both oldies of mine started to get a bit 'odd'. Very stuck in their ways at times, rigid to routine. Tilly has also started to hide from certain things, possible because her eyesight is failing, and she'll spook at loud noises where once she was bomb proof. She's also quite dog aggressive now. Not sure if this is what you meant, but there was a definite jump from 'adult' to 'senior' in terms of mental faculties.


Thank you. 

Yes she expects things to happen on the dot dinner at 5pm etc. She also sits and sulks a lot just sat with her head down waiting for something to happen especially if we haven't done our dinner as normal and they haven't been walked the same as my spaniel can't cope in the heat. She has also taken to sitting on your legs when their on the large foot stall. She would always get on the sofa for a cuddle but she just lies on your legs now.

She's always been an oddball but she's gone very funny in her old age.


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> Finally got the results back from scrumpy's latest blood tests and they're looking fab! His fructosamine levels are 200, which places him within normal limits of between 190-390; last time they were 170.
> Which means that not walking him very often is the way to go. I've upped his hydro from every three weeks to every two while it's so warm to counteract the fewer walks, but I think over-exercising is what was making his fructosamine levels drop.
> His lesions on his boy bits are looking so much better too on the lower dose


That's brilliant news !!!

I hope his lessons heal up, sounds sore bless him.



MissSpitzMum said:


> Lovely to hear about the oldies. They tend not to get into so much mischief or crazy situations that you don't often hear about them on these forums


That's exactly right, Hence the thread. We had one before on here too as it's nice to keep in touch with how the other oldies are getting along, plus a place for owners to voice concerns etc

They both look like cute wee things . Good ages too !



MollySmith said:


> At 7 Molly isn't so old but I just wanted to wave at you from down the road! We arrived this afternoon  I know that garden and that shed! I guess you must be heading back tomorrow so we shall miss each other but I hope you had a wonderful week!


Yep, back home now ..... a week just goes so quick ! Fantastic week though, White Cottage is as gorgeous as ever and had some nice sunshine too so a couple of BBQ's in the lovely garden 

I'm guessing by a Friday check in, you are maybe at The Crib ?

Hope you've managed to get down to the beach. We went back to Happisburgh beach on Thursday and had to scramble down the last part as the access ramp had crumbled away at the bottom 



LouLatch said:


> Hi all sorry to jump in. I was just wondeing if any of you had noticed odd behaviour as your dogs have aged? Mitzie is 11 and she's become a bit more unusual in her ways. She's recently been seen by a vet as she had trouble with her eye so has had a good health check and nothing unusual was found.
> 
> Just wondering if she's getting and bit of dementia or something?
> 
> We have her arthritis under control and she' doing well on her supplements for this. She's also started getting some fatty lumps but they don't cause an issue.
> 
> She's still enjoying life though.
> View attachment 357661


Gorgeous girl 

Odd in what way @LouLatch ? Lucy has definitely picked up some strange behaviours over the last few years !


----------



## Westie Mum

LouLatch said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes she expects things to happen on the dot dinner at 5pm etc. She also sits and sulks a lot just sat with her head down waiting for something to happen especially if we haven't done our dinner as normal and they haven't been walked the same as my spaniel can't cope in the heat. She has also taken to sitting on your legs when their on the large foot stall. She would always get on the sofa for a cuddle but she just lies on your legs now.
> 
> She's always been an oddball but she's gone very funny in her old age.


Well my boy dictates meal times and sulks if it's a minute late and he's done that from a puppy and he's only 5 now lol

The other bits seem fairly normal for an older dog (I find Lucy standing on the side table sometimes when the whole sofa is free to sit on!) Have you tried Aktivait? It's a great supplement to aid brain function in oldies


----------



## Maria_1986

I am so unbelievably proud of my old girl today. A friend wants to do more dog training and get more experience as a handler but her lifestyle does not allow her to have a dog of her own currently so I lent her Chevy while I worked my newbie and we did a heelwork to music workshop. Chev worked so well and tried her very hardest, lots of things were changed for her due to her arthritis and altered to suit her abilities but she did learn some new tricks and loved every minute of it  Who says you can't teach an old, arthritic, senile staffy new tricks!?!

We started her on gabapentin about 10 days ago and it seems to be doing the trick pain relief wise as she is much happier than she was before it, we have hit the wall though with medication for her various ailments and there is nothing more really to give her to help so am hoping that this improvement lasts for a long time. Having Chester, the newbie, has also perked her up and she is much happier going out in the dark now with him around. Her anxiety levels in general are improving each day Chester is around which is what I had hoped for and her slightly panicky, senile moments in the middle of the night seem to have lessened a little bit too I think.


----------



## LouLatch

Westie Mum said:


> Well my boy dictates meal times and sulks if it's a minute late and he's done that from a puppy and he's only 5 now lol
> 
> The other bits seem fairly normal for an older dog (I find Lucy standing on the side table sometimes when the whole sofa is free to sit on!) Have you tried Aktivait? It's a great supplement to aid brain function in oldies


Unfortunately I think her supplements make her feel more hungry so that hasn't helped. She's just started crying for her dinner which she never used to. I haven't tried Aktivait I will have a look into it. Thank you.


----------



## Biscuit123

My old dog is ten but it doesn't effect him whatsoever. He still runs and plays like a puppy although we usually have to stop after a while his hip was dislocated last year and we have to be careful. He cannot control his bladder so we just simply but a belly band on him. There pretty much just long pieces of cloth with awesome print. And two Velcro straps on the top. There soft and whenever he has an accident we can just throw them in the washer


----------



## Sandysmum

Jet's 15 and thankfully apart from being a bit deaf he's in good health right now.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LouLatch said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes she expects things to happen on the dot dinner at 5pm etc. She also sits and sulks a lot just sat with her head down waiting for something to happen especially if we haven't done our dinner as normal and they haven't been walked the same as my spaniel can't cope in the heat. She has also taken to sitting on your legs when their on the large foot stall. She would always get on the sofa for a cuddle but she just lies on your legs now.
> 
> She's always been an oddball but she's gone very funny in her old age.


I know just what you mean !
Tango is slightly scared of Reena who tends to guard the sofa and is a bit hesitant to get up and join her. She looks at me and whines for me to move Reena so she can have her place !
She also expects her meals promptly on time and whinges till she gets it. After her main meal at 4pm she comes and lies at my feet and demands her belly rub. Very much a home bird, hates walking on shingle or gravel, and in poor weather as soon as she's had a poo on our walk she heads for home .


----------



## Westie Mum

Maria_1986 said:


> We started her on gabapentin about 10 days ago and it seems to be doing the trick pain relief wise as she is much happier than she was before it, we have hit the wall though with medication for her various ailments and there is nothing more really to give her to help so am hoping that this improvement lasts for a long time.


Glad she's responding well on Gabapentin. Lucy's had it a few times and although it made her rather sleepy, it certainly helped with the pain.


----------



## westie~ma

Have ordered a buggy for Mont. 
More and more I'm worrying about him on the way back that I don't want to go at all. 

Everyone else is telling me "he's fine", but I know my boy and I can see how stoic he's being. I carry him part way when I feel he's struggling but that's not doing my knee and back any good. 

I mentioned to the vet at his annual checkup about getting one, he said do two 20 mins walks instead of our usual hour and half (includes rest at a coffee shop) but that doesn't fit in with our lifestyle as we like doing longer walks. 

My thinking is to take buggy with us, he starts off walking and when he gets tired pop him in it. 

During his check up everything else was fine. He's even lost weight.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Someone was having a great time on the beach last week


----------



## Westie Mum

westie~ma said:


> Have ordered a buggy for Mont.
> More and more I'm worrying about him on the way back that I don't want to go at all.
> 
> Everyone else is telling me "he's fine", but I know my boy and I can see how stoic he's being. I carry him part way when I feel he's struggling but that's not doing my knee and back any good.
> 
> I mentioned to the vet at his annual checkup about getting one, he said do two 20 mins walks instead of our usual hour and half (includes rest at a coffee shop) but that doesn't fit in with our lifestyle as we like doing longer walks.
> 
> My thinking is to take buggy with us, he starts off walking and when he gets tired pop him in it.
> 
> During his check up everything else was fine. He's even lost weight.


It is hard when they get older, Lucy can't cover the same distance but having two younger ones means I can't always restrict the time out so we carry her. Thankfully she's only 7kg.

She would love a buggy but don't think any of our walks would be any good for one - forests, Woods etc

I hope he loves his buggy when it comes  we will obviously need pics !



Dogloverlou said:


> Someone was having a great time on the beach last week


She's looking great 

Does she swim, or just have a paddle ?


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> It is hard when they get older, Lucy can't cover the same distance but having two younger ones means I can't always restrict the time out so we carry her. Thankfully she's only 7kg.
> 
> She would love a buggy but don't think any of our walks would be any good for one - forests, Woods etc
> 
> I hope he loves his buggy when it comes  we will obviously need pics !
> 
> She's looking great
> 
> Does she swim, or just have a paddle ?


She just paddles, always has. Saying that, it's rare to even find her paddling these days. Poor soul followed me in as she is practically glued to my legs these days, and an unexpected wave caught her which drenched her and left her shivering and generally uncomfortable so we headed back to the car before she got chilled through.

I noticed too that at uneven parts of the beach she stumbled and lost her footing. Poor old girl. But otherwise she fit some bursts of running in between


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> She just paddles, always has. Saying that, it's rare to even find her paddling these days. Poor soul followed me in as she is practically glued to my legs these days, and an unexpected wave caught her which drenched her and left her shivering and generally uncomfortable so we headed back to the car before she got chilled through.
> 
> I noticed too that at uneven parts of the beach she stumbled and lost her footing. Poor old girl. But otherwise she fit some bursts of running in between


I get OH to roll his trousers up and paddle and the dogs follow him, otherwise they don't go in .... I call it the daddy train lol










Oh bless her getting wet, I'm sure in this weather she probably needed it, even if she didn't think she did!

I dunno about you but my heart melts when you see the moments of joy


----------



## Dogloverlou

We had another moment of deafness on our walk a little while ago...cue me running across the field to retrieve her whilst she carried on ambling on immune to my shouts for her to come back or stop. I asked Cash to go fetch her and he just ran around like a headless chicken  :Hilarious


----------



## westie~ma

Love seeing them in the water!!!

Mont hates water, he'll ankle paddle in streams but not the sea, he barks at us if we try to paddle in the sea.

@Westie Mum I'll post pics. Did have a bit of a wobble this morning that he might not like it. Will put lots of treats in it  and his vet bed from the car crate.

Our walks are mainly forest/park trails, coastal paths and beaches (can't see me taking it to the beach tho) lots of research later I "think" I've found one that suits what we need it to do.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Tango had a paddle in the garden pond this morning ,she looked so funny ! I really wish I'd taken a picture, but I was worried about her wandering into the deep bit and getting out of her depth.
@westie~ma, what stroller are you getting ? We got a 'Useful' one from Amazon, the carrier comes off to use as a soft crate and I can cram both the girls in - just ! We may have to up-grade this year.


----------



## Kimmikins

Scrumpy Jack is struggling in this heat  He’s stumbling more, and just generally looks a bit rough


----------



## catz4m8z

Kimmikins said:


> Scrumpy Jack is struggling in this heat  He's stumbling more, and just generally looks a bit rough


aww, poor boy.
I know the feeling though, not sure if its the heat or just her bum leg but Ive watched poor Hannah faceplant twice today!
Once when she couldnt get up the 2 steps to my house after our walk and then again trying to get up the steps in the back garden. Its like she has to psych herself up now to get up steps. Although the other end of my path is a set of very steep steps and she cant do those at all anymore, I have to lift her up and down.
Probably time to start thinking about a ramp for the garden steps, or I'll end up carrying her everywhere! (not that she'd mind, she loves being carried!).


----------



## Dogloverlou

Not sure whether it's just the weather or what, but Miss isn't herself today  Very quiet and subdued, has eaten her brekkie but with no enthusiasm and looked to be not much enjoyment. She greeted me upon waking up this morning by literally just standing there and when I stroked her she just rested her head in my hand and I couldn't be sure whether she was shivering too.... 
She's now just sitting in her usual spot beside me and is occasionally looking more alert so fingers crossed it's just the hot weather bothering her, although she's been fine other days.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena's been a bit tired and grumpy with Tango, then yesterday seemed better and playing with hr toys.
I hope Missy perks up soon, such a worry when the oldies are out of sorts. Every time Tango's tummy flares up I fear the worst.
Went do you expect Missy's wheels ?
Tango is struggling to walk far so we're not pushing it at all, she's happy with a potter in the garden. It's not her mobility that's the problem I don't think , just drained by the heat.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena's been a bit tired and grumpy with Tango, then yesterday seemed better and playing with hr toys.
> I hope Missy perks up soon, such a worry when the oldies are out of sorts. Every time Tango's tummy flares up I fear the worst.
> Went do you expect Missy's wheels ?
> Tango is struggling to walk far so we're not pushing it at all, she's happy with a potter in the garden. It's not her mobility that's the problem I don't think , just drained by the heat.


She's sleeping now. But as you say, it's always a worry with the oldies. Any little thing you can easily convince yourself it's the start of their decline! 

Her wheels are supposed to be arriving tomorrow. Monday was the due date but states it will be delivered by 9pm tomorrow, so even better  Not sure how she will take to it as of yet but I feel it will benefit her. She can be out for longer and enjoy being pushed around like a Queen  Any piccies of your girls in theirs?

Missy is the same as Tango. Just pottering about in the garden.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> She's sleeping now. But as you say, it's always a worry with the oldies. Any little thing you can easily convince yourself it's the start of their decline!
> 
> Her wheels are supposed to be arriving tomorrow. Monday was the due date but states it will be delivered by 9pm tomorrow, so even better  Not sure how she will take to it as of yet but I feel it will benefit her. She can be out for longer and enjoy being pushed around like a Queen  Any piccies of your girls in theirs?
> 
> Missy is the same as Tango. Just pottering about in the garden.


I posted on WM's thread, it's here.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/well-its-here.490252/
The top pic is Reena a few days after her IVDD surgery, the bottom one is Tango just aftr her mammary cancer removal. 
They both love riding in it separately or crammed in together !


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> I posted on WM's thread, it's here.
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/well-its-here.490252/
> The top pic is Reena a few days after her IVDD surgery, the bottom one is Tango just aftr her mammary cancer removal.
> They both love riding in it separately or crammed in together !


Bless them. It looks very roomy and snug in there


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy is still not right. If this continues it might be a vet visit. 

Her eyes seem so vacant and dull. It's hard to explain, but she is concerning me.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy is still not right. If this continues it might be a vet visit.
> 
> Her eyes seem so vacant and dull. It's hard to explain, but she is concerning me.


Oh, sorry to hear that, sounds like a vet visit is a good idea. Is she enjoying her food? OH and I say that the day Tango goes off her food it will be serious.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that, sounds like a vet visit is a good idea. Is she enjoying her food? OH and I say that the day Tango goes off her food it will be serious.


That's the thing, she did eat this morning but it wasn't with the same enthusiasm and enjoyment as usual. I did get give her a treat earlier which she took but again, with little joy. She's just this instance stood at the water bowl drinking for the past two minutes or more!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> That's the thing, she did eat this morning but it wasn't with the same enthusiasm and enjoyment as usual. I did get give her a treat earlier which she took but again, with little joy. She's just this instance stood at the water bowl drinking for the past two minutes or more!


That sounds concerning, Tango does that when she's feeling poorly , usually followed by a lake forming on the kitchen floor. 
Please keep us up to date and give a little pet from us.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> That sounds concerning, Tango does that when she's feeling poorly , usually followed by a lake forming on the kitchen floor.
> Please keep us up to date and give a little pet from us.


Yes and her sips are very small. She's not starting to hover and harass for her dinner either yet and she would be by now.

I will keep you updated. It's so hard sometimes to pinpoint just what it is you feel is wrong, but you just know don't you?  I will give her another couple of hours to see if she perks up when the weather begins to cool a bit.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes and her sips are very small. She's not starting to hover and harass for her dinner either yet and she would be by now.
> 
> I will keep you updated. It's so hard sometimes to pinpoint just what it is you feel is wrong, but you just know don't you?  I will give her another couple of hours to see if she perks up when the weather begins to cool a bit.


Yes, you know straight away when something's not right, it sounds as if she's bit nauseous. Does she eat grass ?
How old is she now ?


----------



## Dogloverlou

She will be 16 in December. 

I thought she might be nauseous but she hasn't attempted to eat grass and usually she would bring up bile. I'm just not sure. 

When I woke this morning as I said, I couldn't be sure as to whether she was shivering a bit which for her usually indicates nausea or pain. I've been having my fan on all night too and worried maybe she'd got cold overnight which seems impossible but she is old and frail....


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh,bless her , she is an old girl. Tango shivers a lot and pants when she's in pain. I hope she feels better when it's cooler.
These oldies get so deep into your heart, don't they !


----------



## Dogloverlou

They do indeed Susie. 

Well, am beginning to think it might be related to her mouth. I offered her her dinner in the front room as she didn't budge when I went to dish it up which is unheard of! But she did take the food offered, albeit very slowly and cautiously. Her drinking is also very slow and steady as if she's really having to concentrate. I checked all her teeth just a minute ago and apart from being gunky none seem loose or with any food lodged in between etc. No abscesses or anything untoward. Her left eye seems really moist and a bit red too. Conjunctivitis maybe? But making her feel iller just due to her age?


----------



## Dogloverlou

Poor girl is looking a bit rough bless her.


----------



## Westie Mum

Sorry @Dogloverlou only just seen this.

Is she going to the toilet ok ?


----------



## lullabydream

Didn't want to read and run @Dogloverlou

Healing vibes for Missy from me, Maisie and the minibeasts


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Sorry @Dogloverlou only just seen this.
> 
> Is she going to the toilet ok ?


Yes, she seems to be. No diarrhea or anything.

That combined with the fact she's eating and drinking is probably not reason enough to warrant a vet visit. She's sleeping now and I think I'll just monitor her overnight.


----------



## Westie Mum

It’s so hard when they get old because we worry about the slightest thing and then panic whether they should go to the vets or not 

Fingers crossed she’s back to normal in the morning  

Just wondering - does she sleep near the fan ? I know the one oscillating in the lounge starts to hurt my eyes and make them water after a few hours just sat here. The bedroom one oscillates away from my face.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Aww, she does look sorry for herself ! Lots of cuddles if she wants, and comfort. 
Let us know how she goes , she's got to try out her wheels on the maiden voyage tomorrow , I hope her first outing isn't to the vet !


----------



## GoldenShadow

Is there space for a few more in the oldies club?

Carmen is 10 and Rupert turns 10 next week. Carmen has been like an old lady since she came to me (Dec 2013) and we tend to carry her part of the way on walks with the big dogs lately. She had a good go but she ends up with half the field dragging along with her in her fur too. Rupert is still rather sprightly but I worry that he will go downhill fast when it's his time. He's a little slower and sleepier but he's still a mischievous git and my best pal. He and Rosalie keep each other on their toes too, she has been taught the most important of things, such as what the sound of a Pringle tub opening means..!

Hope Missy is doing better this evening @Dogloverlou


----------



## SusieRainbow

GoldenShadow said:


> Is there space for a few more in the oldies club?
> 
> Carmen is 10 and Rupert turns 10 next week. Carmen has been like an old lady since she came to me (Dec 2013) and we tend to carry her part of the way on walks with the big dogs lately. She had a good go but she ends up with half the field dragging along with her in her fur too. Rupert is still rather sprightly but I worry that he will go downhill fast when it's his time. He's a little slower and sleepier but he's still a mischievous git and my best pal. He and Rosalie keep each other on their toes too, she has been taught the most important of things, such as what the sound of a Pringle tub opening means..!
> 
> Hope Missy is doing better this evening @Dogloverlou
> 
> View attachment 363143
> View attachment 363144
> View attachment 363145
> View attachment 363147


They are but saplings ! But of course very welcome.
Of course new pictures are obligatory , I can't remember seeing any ? 
Reena is only 8 yo but sometimes sems like the older of my 2.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, she seems to be. No diarrhea or anything.
> 
> That combined with the fact she's eating and drinking is probably not reason enough to warrant a vet visit. She's sleeping now and I think I'll just monitor her overnight.


How is she this morning @Dogloverlou ?


----------



## Maria_1986

How is Missy today @Dogloverlou ? I do hope she is feeling better.

Chevy is really starting to go downhill pretty rapidly. She is still happy but in a world of her own most of the time. She has developed a few anxieties, such as being by herself or not knowing where I am. She is also drinking huge amounts (1.5l in 8hours!) with large output quantities as a result. She is leaky so wearing nappies and we now have plastic sheeting on our bed as she wants to be with us overnight and can soak through more than 1 nappy on a night so I am up a few times a night changing her, it's under investigation at the vets but no obvious causes have been found so far. Her anemia has improved on the iron tablets though.

But she is still enjoying life and is up for long walks with Chester (and the aid of her staffy limo service), Scentwork, training and cuddles, she is still loving her food and is still looking for mischief so is not quite ready to go to the bridge yet but I do think we don't have long left so an very much taking things on a day by day, hour by hour basis and making sure she can enjoy what time she has left.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I've made this a sticky.
Well, if the puppies can have their own sticky we should too !


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> How is she this morning @Dogloverlou ?





Maria_1986 said:


> How is Missy today @Dogloverlou ? I do hope she is feeling better.
> 
> Chevy is really starting to go downhill pretty rapidly. She is still happy but in a world of her own most of the time. She has developed a few anxieties, such as being by herself or not knowing where I am. She is also drinking huge amounts (1.5l in 8hours!) with large output quantities as a result. She is leaky so wearing nappies and we now have plastic sheeting on our bed as she wants to be with us overnight and can soak through more than 1 nappy on a night so I am up a few times a night changing her, it's under investigation at the vets but no obvious causes have been found so far. Her anemia has improved on the iron tablets though.
> 
> But she is still enjoying life and is up for long walks with Chester (and the aid of her staffy limo service), Scentwork, training and cuddles, she is still loving her food and is still looking for mischief so is not quite ready to go to the bridge yet but I do think we don't have long left so an very much taking things on a day by day, hour by hour basis and making sure she can enjoy what time she has left.


Happy to report she's almost entirely her normal self today. No more funky looking eyes and she's eaten her breakfast with more gusto this morning. Still a bit tentative but the difference in her is like night & day! God knows what was wrong yesterday but it was very peculiar and concerning, mostly just because of her subdued behavior and she was also unsteady on her feet etc. But just breathing a sigh of relief today 

So sorry to hear about Chevy @Maria_1986. I hope the continued vet investigations turn up results. It's so difficult when they start fading in front of your eyes piece by piece but it does sound like she still lives a fulfilled and happy life. 
Is she on meds for her incontinence?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Maria_1986 said:


> How is Missy today @Dogloverlou ? I do hope she is feeling better.
> 
> Chevy is really starting to go downhill pretty rapidly. She is still happy but in a world of her own most of the time. She has developed a few anxieties, such as being by herself or not knowing where I am. She is also drinking huge amounts (1.5l in 8hours!) with large output quantities as a result. She is leaky so wearing nappies and we now have plastic sheeting on our bed as she wants to be with us overnight and can soak through more than 1 nappy on a night so I am up a few times a night changing her, it's under investigation at the vets but no obvious causes have been found so far. Her anemia has improved on the iron tablets though.
> 
> But she is still enjoying life and is up for long walks with Chester (and the aid of her staffy limo service), Scentwork, training and cuddles, she is still loving her food and is still looking for mischief so is not quite ready to go to the bridge yet but I do think we don't have long left so an very much taking things on a day by day, hour by hour basis and making sure she can enjoy what time she has left.


Aww, bless her ! Tango hates being out of sight of us , she's a bit deaf and her eyes are not as good as they were, but she's so happy !
How old is Chevy ? I hope she continues to enjoy life for a while longer.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Happy to report she's almost entirely her normal self today. No more funky looking eyes and she's eaten her breakfast with more gusto this morning. Still a bit tentative but the difference in her is like night & day! God knows what was wrong yesterday but it was very peculiar and concerning, mostly just because of her subdued behavior and she was also unsteady on her feet etc. But just breathing a sigh of relief today
> 
> So sorry to hear about Chevy @Maria_1986. I hope the continued vet investigations turn up results. It's so difficult when they start fading in front of your eyes piece by piece but it does sound like she still lives a fulfilled and happy life.
> Is she on meds for her incontinence?


Oh, that is good news, so pleased, she had us all worried.
Tango is a bit squitty this morning, praying it doesn't come to anything.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, that is good news, so pleased, she had us all worried.
> Tango is a bit squitty this morning, praying it doesn't come to anything.


Thanks for being there yesterday Susie. Just to be a voice of support x

Hope Tango firms up throughout the day! Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Maria_1986

So glad she is better today @Dogloverlou .

She has been on propalin for incontinence for a few years to good effect. But the shear volume of water makes it hard for her to get out before she needs to go. She tries her very hardest but doesn't always make it and as she sleeps very deeply now sometimes she goes without realising. It's not worrying her luckily and I can live with the nappies, puppy pads and waterproof sheeting. Luckily she can come to work with me and the people I work with love her too so she always has company and they don't mind that she is leaky.

She is 13ish @SusieRainbow - she was a rescue so not 100% sure of her exact age but we have had her 5 1/2 years now and she was about 8 when we adopted her. I hope Tangos digestive system makes a speedy return to normal, these oldies sure like to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Maria_1986 said:


> So glad she is better today @Dogloverlou .
> 
> She has been on propalin for incontinence for a few years to good effect. But the shear volume of water makes it hard for her to get out before she needs to go. She tries her very hardest but doesn't always make it and as she sleeps very deeply now sometimes she goes without realising. It's not worrying her luckily and I can live with the nappies, puppy pads and waterproof sheeting. Luckily she can come to work with me and the people I work with love her too so she always has company and they don't mind that she is leaky.
> 
> She is 13ish @SusieRainbow - she was a rescue so not 100% sure of her exact age but we have had her 5 1/2 years now and she was about 8 when we adopted her. I hope Tangos digestive system makes a speedy return to normal, these oldies sure like to keep us on our toes!


Oh bless her. Missy does the same on occasion, she just can't get to the door she has to go then & there. As you say, it's nothing that we can't deal with. But still must be exhausting for you having to get up during the night also. That is brilliant she can join you at work.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Thanks for being there yesterday Susie. Just to be a voice of support x
> 
> Hope Tango firms up throughout the day! Will keep my fingers crossed.


Glad I ws able to help, it's awful when you're worried.
My OH is very good but tends to think me over-anxious , he keep me under control !


----------



## Westie Mum

Maria_1986 said:


> How is Missy today @Dogloverlou ? I do hope she is feeling better.
> 
> Chevy is really starting to go downhill pretty rapidly. She is still happy but in a world of her own most of the time. She has developed a few anxieties, such as being by herself or not knowing where I am. She is also drinking huge amounts (1.5l in 8hours!) with large output quantities as a result. She is leaky so wearing nappies and we now have plastic sheeting on our bed as she wants to be with us overnight and can soak through more than 1 nappy on a night so I am up a few times a night changing her, it's under investigation at the vets but no obvious causes have been found so far. Her anemia has improved on the iron tablets though.
> 
> But she is still enjoying life and is up for long walks with Chester (and the aid of her staffy limo service), Scentwork, training and cuddles, she is still loving her food and is still looking for mischief so is not quite ready to go to the bridge yet but I do think we don't have long left so an very much taking things on a day by day, hour by hour basis and making sure she can enjoy what time she has left.


Poor girl, I hope the test reveal something. Always a worry isn't it !



SusieRainbow said:


> I've made this a sticky.
> Well, if the puppies can have their own sticky we should too !


Yay  save me having to hunt it down next time!



Dogloverlou said:


> Happy to report she's almost entirely her normal self today. No more funky looking eyes and she's eaten her breakfast with more gusto this morning. Still a bit tentative but the difference in her is like night & day! God knows what was wrong yesterday but it was very peculiar and concerning, mostly just because of her subdued behavior and she was also unsteady on her feet etc. But just breathing a sigh of relief today
> 
> So sorry to hear about Chevy @Maria_1986. I hope the continued vet investigations turn up results. It's so difficult when they start fading in front of your eyes piece by piece but it does sound like she still lives a fulfilled and happy life.
> Is she on meds for her incontinence?


Im so pleased she's better today x

Have her flashy wheels turned up yet ?


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Im so pleased she's better today x
> 
> Have her flashy wheels turned up yet ?


They have indeed! 










I love it! To ne honest I never imagined I'd buy a pushchair for my dog and probably in years gone by would have looked at someone else doing so and thought what the hell!...but I totally see the benefits to them lately especially with older dogs, or young puppies, or ill/injured dogs etc. We ventured up to a fave walk of ours and with the stroller in tow we could go further and therefore actually increasing Missy's outside time and long term her quality of life. She got in and out at various parts of the walk and to be honest although I had prepared for her not liking it at all she has been remarkably good about it. We had a little practice at home but it was barely needed. A couple of moments where I thought she was going to jump out but she was simply turning around to see where I was and if I was providing her with anymore treats!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> They have indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! To ne honest I never imagined I'd buy a pushchair for my dog and probably in years gone by would have looked at someone else doing so and thought what the hell!...but I totally see the benefits to them lately especially with older dogs, or young puppies, or ill/injured dogs etc. We ventured up to a fave walk of ours and with the stroller in tow we could go further and therefore actually increasing Missy's outside time and long term her quality of life. She got in and out at various parts of the walk and to be honest although I had prepared for her not liking it at all she has been remarkably good about it. We had a little practice at home but it was barely needed. A couple of moments where I thought she was going to jump out but she was simply turning around to see where I was and if I was providing her with anymore treats!


Oh, she looks so happy and comfortable ! 
Wishing you many adventures with your Chariot .


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, she looks so happy and comfortable !
> Wishing you many adventures with your Chariot .


Thank you :Happy To be honest I never would have seriously considered them If I hadn't been following @westie~ma's thread.

I love this stroller too. Cup holders, storage space, and the carrier part is totally enclosable and safe.

Plus she looks totally adorable in it.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you :Happy To be honest I never would have seriously considered them If I hadn't been following @westie~ma's thread.
> 
> I love this stroller too. Cup holders, storage space, and the carrier part is totally enclosable and safe.
> 
> Plus she looks totally adorable in it.


It's certainly very snazzy ! She needs a red bandana or bow on her collar to dress it up.


----------



## Maria_1986

Enjoy your new wheels Missy!

She does look absolutely adorable in it


----------



## SusieRainbow

It turned out I was treating the wrong dog yesterday ! Tango is absolutely fine , text-book 10/10 poos, It was Reena that was squitty ! She was again this morning, fine the rest of the day. It's most unusual for her, I've stopped her Canident for a few days .


----------



## westie~ma

Well, doesn't Missy look swanky in her new wheels!!

Glad she likes it @Dogloverlou I'm enjoying our walks more cos I'm worry free about how far we are going especially in the heat this weekend.

Good to hear she's perked up for you.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> It turned out I was treating the wrong dog yesterday ! Tango is absolutely fine , text-book 10/10 poos, It was Reena that was squitty ! She was again this morning, fine the rest of the day. It's most unusual for her, I've stopped her Canident for a few days .


How is she today?



westie~ma said:


> Well, doesn't Missy look swanky in her new wheels!!
> 
> Glad she likes it @Dogloverlou I'm enjoying our walks more cos I'm worry free about how far we are going especially in the heat this weekend.
> 
> Good to hear she's perked up for you.


Thank you :Happy It's all thanks to your thread really being the push for me to try one out too. I really thought she'd hate one!

Yes, definitely peace of mind when out walking further distances now. As you say, perfect in this hot weather too where you can just pop them in for a breather.


----------



## westie~ma

Dogloverlou said:


> How is she today?
> 
> Thank you :Happy It's all thanks to your thread really being the push for me to try one out too. I really thought she'd hate one!
> 
> Yes, definitely peace of mind when out walking further distances now. As you say, perfect in this hot weather too where you can just pop them in for a breather.


I have had some funny looks from passers-by, have also overheard some say "what a good idea", nothing negative said to us,

Dh is still adamant that Mont is too young for it, I think he's worried that Mont will end up not walking as much in case he plays me to ride in it  but I know him so only pop him in when he looks like he's had enough.

I have found another benefit to it, on the prom on the weekend I popped him in it to stop him pulling me to look under all the tables for food  and I had a heck of a workout pushing him up the hill to the coffee shop on Sunday :Wacky


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena seems fine now - strictly speaking she doesn't qualify for this thread as she's only 8 though. 
I've just started Tango on a Prokolin daily product, a powder that's supposed to protect the gut from irritants as she's so sensitive and such a greedy little scavenger. I gave Reena a dose of it yesterday too but she doesn't need it regularly , cast-iron guts thank goodness.
We find the stroller brilliant for eating out, picnics etc. Pop them in and they can see what we're up to, they don't get their leads tangled round the chair and table legs.


----------



## ebonycat

Hello!! Is there any room for a little one to join the oldies gang?
I'm normally in cat chat as I have two cats but I also lurk in dog chat.
Here's Lady dog
















Or muttly as she's also called.
She's 11, nearly a month ago she started drinking more water, losing weight & generally not herself.
I got her to the vets & took a urine sample with me, I requested they test it & also asked them to do a full blood test. I thought she had diabetes or Cushings.
Got home from vets & then an hour later they called & requested Lady be brought into their hospital right away as she had ketoacidosis (diabetes) & needed to go onto a drip with fluids & insulin.
She stayed in hospital for three nights, I visited her in the evenings & it was touch & go for the first night.
But after the third night I went to see the diabetic nurse to be shown how to inject her etc. Finally that evening I brought her back home.
She's now on a high protein diet, two meals a day (she has to have her insulin after breakfast & dinner).
Well she's been/is so good with having the injections. Eats her meals well (not allowed no more treats). She's allowed to have a bit of boiled chicken or white fish mixed into her biscuits, which she loves.

We are back to have her blood checked next week, check the dose of insulin is still correct & working well.
But she's doing well (I hope), she's still drinking a fair bit but it is very hot here (Essex).
She's my world, such a perfect little girl. As you can see she's a mutt (jrt x Yorkshire terrier x).
She's starting to show her age at times, still loves her walks but sometimes struggles with stairs.
I'm going to run it by my vet next week but I might start her on yumove tablets, see if that helps.
Other than that we are good.

@Dogloverlou missy looks adorable in her stroller, can I ask where you got in from?

Just thought I'd say hi!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Hi and welcome , your girl looks a sweetheart and I love her silver eyebrows ! Glad she's coping well with her insulin too but it must be hard to ban all treats . Could she have carrot sticks or dried fish ?
I've been giving my girls Mobile Bones more as preventative measure, + turmeric sausage.


----------



## ebonycat

SusieRainbow said:


> Hi and welcome , your girl looks a sweetheart and I love her silver eyebrows ! Glad she's coping well with her insulin too but it must be hard to ban all treats . Could she have carrot sticks or dried fish ?
> I've been giving my girls Mobile Bones more as preventative measure, + turmeric sausage.


Both vets I've spoken to & our diabetic nurse say no treats, even carrots & other natural treats are a no no to them.
Lady loved her fish skins that I used to buy her but I've had to give them all to the local dogs home.
I saw them turmeric sausages & was going to try Lady on them before she got ill, luckily I didn't buy any now.
She's allowed a midday snack of boiled chicken.
It has to be consistent, so breakfast/ dinner/ midday snack has to be the same time everyday.
Insulin has to be given same time everyday, 10mins after her meals.
It's been hard but she's doing so well. 
Have to keep a diary everyday of appetite/drinking etc. Regular bloods.


----------



## SusieRainbow

ebonycat said:


> Both vets I've spoken to & our diabetic nurse say no treats, even carrots & other natural treats are a no no to them.
> Lady loved her fish skins that I used to buy her but I've had to give them all to the local dogs home.
> I saw them turmeric sausages & was going to try Lady on them before she got ill, luckily I didn't buy any now.
> She's allowed a midday snack of boiled chicken.
> It has to be consistent, so breakfast/ dinner/ midday snack has to be the same time everyday.
> Insulin has to be given same time everyday, 10mins after her meals.
> It's been hard but she's doing so well.
> Have to keep a diary everyday of appetite/drinking etc. Regular bloods.


Glad she's resonding well to treatment, hard work but obviously worth it. 
Tango was queried with diabetes and/or Cushings last autumn but turned out to have incipient pyo and had an urgent spay, she's fine now. She would be distraught if she didn't get any treats but I supose they get used to it like anything else


----------



## westie~ma

ebonycat said:


> Hello!! Is there any room for a little one to join the oldies gang?
> I'm normally in cat chat as I have two cats but I also lurk in dog chat.
> Here's Lady dog
> View attachment 363454
> 
> View attachment 363455
> 
> Or muttly as she's also called.
> She's 11, nearly a month ago she started drinking more water, losing weight & generally not herself.
> I got her to the vets & took a urine sample with me, I requested they test it & also asked them to do a full blood test. I thought she had diabetes or Cushings.
> Got home from vets & then an hour later they called & requested Lady be brought into their hospital right away as she had ketoacidosis (diabetes) & needed to go onto a drip with fluids & insulin.
> She stayed in hospital for three nights, I visited her in the evenings & it was touch & go for the first night.
> But after the third night I went to see the diabetic nurse to be shown how to inject her etc. Finally that evening I brought her back home.
> She's now on a high protein diet, two meals a day (she has to have her insulin after breakfast & dinner).
> Well she's been/is so good with having the injections. Eats her meals well (not allowed no more treats). She's allowed to have a bit of boiled chicken or white fish mixed into her biscuits, which she loves.
> 
> We are back to have her blood checked next week, check the dose of insulin is still correct & working well.
> But she's doing well (I hope), she's still drinking a fair bit but it is very hot here (Essex).
> She's my world, such a perfect little girl. As you can see she's a mutt (jrt x Yorkshire terrier x).
> She's starting to show her age at times, still loves her walks but sometimes struggles with stairs.
> I'm going to run it by my vet next week but I might start her on yumove tablets, see if that helps.
> Other than that we are good.
> 
> @Dogloverlou missy looks adorable in her stroller, can I ask where you got in from?
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi!!


Hello 
That sounds like very hard work, I'd need a list (or two) to remind me what to do every day 
She's looking good on it though xxx


----------



## ebonycat

SusieRainbow said:


> Glad she's resonding well to treatment, hard work but obviously worth it.
> Tango was queried with diabetes and/or Cushings last autumn but turned out to have incipient pyo and had an urgent spay, she's fine now. She would be distraught if she didn't get any treats but I supose they get used to it like anything else


No having treats has been hard on us both, she still sometimes looks at me when I go up to 'her' treat cupboard.
The treats haven't gone to waste, the dogs home was very grateful for them.
Glad Tango is all better now x


----------



## ebonycat

westie~ma said:


> Hello
> That sounds like very hard work, I'd need a list (or two) to remind me what to do every day
> She's looking good on it though xxx


Thank you, I have had to set up alarms on my phone for her lol.


----------



## Dogloverlou

ebonycat said:


> Hello!! Is there any room for a little one to join the oldies gang?
> I'm normally in cat chat as I have two cats but I also lurk in dog chat.
> Here's Lady dog
> View attachment 363454
> 
> View attachment 363455
> 
> Or muttly as she's also called.
> She's 11, nearly a month ago she started drinking more water, losing weight & generally not herself.
> I got her to the vets & took a urine sample with me, I requested they test it & also asked them to do a full blood test. I thought she had diabetes or Cushings.
> Got home from vets & then an hour later they called & requested Lady be brought into their hospital right away as she had ketoacidosis (diabetes) & needed to go onto a drip with fluids & insulin.
> She stayed in hospital for three nights, I visited her in the evenings & it was touch & go for the first night.
> But after the third night I went to see the diabetic nurse to be shown how to inject her etc. Finally that evening I brought her back home.
> She's now on a high protein diet, two meals a day (she has to have her insulin after breakfast & dinner).
> Well she's been/is so good with having the injections. Eats her meals well (not allowed no more treats). She's allowed to have a bit of boiled chicken or white fish mixed into her biscuits, which she loves.
> 
> We are back to have her blood checked next week, check the dose of insulin is still correct & working well.
> But she's doing well (I hope), she's still drinking a fair bit but it is very hot here (Essex).
> She's my world, such a perfect little girl. As you can see she's a mutt (jrt x Yorkshire terrier x).
> She's starting to show her age at times, still loves her walks but sometimes struggles with stairs.
> I'm going to run it by my vet next week but I might start her on yumove tablets, see if that helps.
> Other than that we are good.
> 
> @Dogloverlou missy looks adorable in her stroller, can I ask where you got in from?
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi!!


Hi! Welcome to Dog Chat  Lady looks like a lovely girl. So glad to hear you have her diabetes under control now and are managing the new routine well. Fingers crossed for the blood test checks. No treats would seriously offend my girl! lol

Missy's stroller is from Amazon. Loads on there!



SusieRainbow said:


> Glad she's resonding well to treatment, hard work but obviously worth it.
> Tango was queried with diabetes and/or Cushings last autumn but turned out to have incipient pyo and had an urgent spay, she's fine now. She would be distraught if she didn't get any treats but I supose they get used to it like anything else


Yes, same as Susie, my little Miss was investigated for Cushings/diabetes earlier this year and thankfully both were negative, although she was considered 'borderline' for Cushings. But nothing that required meds.


----------



## Maria_1986

Hi @ebonycat

Glad you have Lady's diabetes under control, pretty sure Chevy would move out if I told her there would be no more treats!


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> They have indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! To ne honest I never imagined I'd buy a pushchair for my dog and probably in years gone by would have looked at someone else doing so and thought what the hell!...but I totally see the benefits to them lately especially with older dogs, or young puppies, or ill/injured dogs etc. We ventured up to a fave walk of ours and with the stroller in tow we could go further and therefore actually increasing Missy's outside time and long term her quality of life. She got in and out at various parts of the walk and to be honest although I had prepared for her not liking it at all she has been remarkably good about it. We had a little practice at home but it was barely needed. A couple of moments where I thought she was going to jump out but she was simply turning around to see where I was and if I was providing her with anymore treats!


Well doesn't she look regal 

Hope she's still doing well (sorry real life got in the way!) it's much cooler here this week so fingers crossed it was just the heat upsetting her x


----------



## SusieRainbow

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/vibes-and-prayers-for-tango-please-its-serious.495268/


----------



## DaisyBluebell

ebonycat said:


> Hello!! Is there any room for a little one to join the oldies gang?
> I'm normally in cat chat as I have two cats but I also lurk in dog chat.
> Here's Lady dog
> View attachment 363454
> 
> View attachment 363455
> 
> Or muttly as she's also called.
> She's 11, nearly a month ago she started drinking more water, losing weight & generally not herself.
> I got her to the vets & took a urine sample with me, I requested they test it & also asked them to do a full blood test. I thought she had diabetes or Cushings.
> Got home from vets & then an hour later they called & requested Lady be brought into their hospital right away as she had ketoacidosis (diabetes) & needed to go onto a drip with fluids & insulin.
> She stayed in hospital for three nights, I visited her in the evenings & it was touch & go for the first night.
> But after the third night I went to see the diabetic nurse to be shown how to inject her etc. Finally that evening I brought her back home.
> She's now on a high protein diet, two meals a day (she has to have her insulin after breakfast & dinner).
> Well she's been/is so good with having the injections. Eats her meals well (not allowed no more treats). She's allowed to have a bit of boiled chicken or white fish mixed into her biscuits, which she loves.
> 
> We are back to have her blood checked next week, check the dose of insulin is still correct & working well.
> But she's doing well (I hope), she's still drinking a fair bit but it is very hot here (Essex).
> She's my world, such a perfect little girl. As you can see she's a mutt (jrt x Yorkshire terrier x).
> She's starting to show her age at times, still loves her walks but sometimes struggles with stairs.
> I'm going to run it by my vet next week but I might start her on yumove tablets, see if that helps.
> Other than that we are good.
> 
> @Dogloverlou missy looks adorable in her stroller, can I ask where you got in from?
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi!!


Just in case the diabetic nurse /vet/other owners have not mentioned it, if you keep the insulin in the fridge (I know times change), it makes it very cold for them when you inject it so if you have to give it 10 mins after food (I think you said) then get it out of fridge when you give her the food so that its not freezing as its nicer for them when you inject. OH's old dog was diabetic all her life from an early age and that's what he was advised by a very old vet he had and my neighbour was told the same thing for his girl. 
Glad you took her to the vets as soon as you spotted something amiss.


----------



## Biscuit123

Teddy's not doing as well  Long story short we were able to move back to the house he was born raised in for three years. He's really slowing down. sleeps until 8:00 nowadays. And barely ever plays ball. We don't take him for walks anymore because his body can't handle it. He's ten year old cakapoodle any tips for making him more comfortable?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Gentle cuddles & kisses & let Teddy live life how he wants to. My Emma is 15 months and she sleeps till 8am already! Food, water and treats whenever he wants them and pottering about in the garden when he feels like it - be led be him, dogs live in the moment not yesterday or tomorrow so follow his lead.


----------



## Maria_1986

Biscuit123 said:


> Teddy's not doing as well  Long story short we were able to move back to the house he was born raised in for three years. He's really slowing down. sleeps until 8:00 nowadays. And barely ever plays ball. We don't take him for walks anymore because his body can't handle it. He's ten year old cakapoodle any tips for making him more comfortable?


I've found things like ramps and extra steps can help if he is a bit arthritic, as the extra stress on the joints when jumping on or off beds, sofas or large steps can make pain worse. Also things like non slip flooring can help. But lethargy and slowing down can also be linked to other things, what did the vet say was the reason for his slowing down, did they give him any meds?


----------



## Biscuit123

Maria_1986 said:


> I've found things like ramps and extra steps can help if he is a bit arthritic, as the extra stress on the joints when jumping on or off beds, sofas or large steps can make pain worse. Also things like non slip flooring can help. But lethargy and slowing down can also be linked to other things, what did the vet say was the reason for his slowing down, did they give him any meds?


We already have steps. And for lower places we just have mats. We haven't taken him to the vet yet.


DaisyBluebell said:


> Gentle cuddles & kisses & let Teddy live life how he wants to. My Emma is 15 months and she sleeps till 8am already! Food, water and treats whenever he wants them and pottering about in the garden when he feels like it - be led be him, dogs live in the moment not yesterday or tomorrow so follow his lead.


Oh yeah I try and spoil him alot. I feel bad though because barely anyone else takes the time to give some cuddles. There always so caught up with the younger dogs I try and reason, just cuz he's old doesn't mean he doesn't need love too!


----------



## Biscuit123

He's been acting worse. And we'll probably take him to the vet next week. He's been acting off. Although he played a good game of feisbee normally. He'll just lay there and stare at you. He slept a lot more and took n notice of the other dogs play. This was just today. But still... it just wasn't like him.


----------



## Ellapup

Westie Mum said:


> Just wondering how our oldies are getting on.
> 
> Lucy is 14 and is in quite good health at the moment. She's pain med free right now although still having a monthly laser treatment round her back, back legs which helps keep her moving, although she's less inclined to be off running nowadays, prefers a gentle stroll or a carry  plus obviously her joint supplements. We've been using Yumove plus recently in the morning with a bit of joint aid added in the evening.
> 
> Her separation/general anxiety has hit an all time high recently so we've been trying various things with the Vet and the help of my step son who's been doggy sitting while I'm at work (part time 4 mornings a week). The Vet says it's quite common with oldies and the onset to congenitve disfunction. She's on Aktivait, 2 Dorset's skullcap & valerian, Bach Rescue Remedy (all added to food twice a day) and DAP plug in ...... since adding the Rescue Remedy, she's been the most happy and settled she's been in a very long time. I actually cried the first time I watch her on camera just take herself onto the back of the sofa and sleep while I was at work
> 
> Otherwise she's fit and healthy, just had her bloods done as was worried all these supplements/herbal things would be overloading her, but everything's fine and relieved for now, that we don't have to go down the more sedative type of meds from the vets.
> 
> Poppy and Oscar are throughly enjoying the new happy Lucy aswell, instead of keeping away from Mrs Grumpy
> 
> We are away in Norfolk this week. Having a Leisurely day in the garden as both exhausted from all the decorating at home!
> View attachment 357176
> 
> 
> And photo my daughter sent me the other week of Lucy chillin
> 
> View attachment 357175
> 
> 
> So ......how's everyone else's getting on ?


Hi, I'm new to here. I have a cocker called Alfie who is 13. I rescued him 4 years ago. He's just had 23 teeth out and with the 10 he had out 2 years ago, leaves him with only 9.
Just recovering from his op on Thursday. Now I've got the task of trying to feed him without him spreading it all over the kitchen floor. Any tips guys and what do you tend to feed a toothless dog?


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Ellapup said:


> Hi, I'm new to here. I have a cocker called Alfie who is 13. I rescued him 4 years ago. He's just had 23 teeth out and with the 10 he had out 2 years ago, leaves him with only 9.
> Just recovering from his op on Thursday. Now I've got the task of trying to feed him without him spreading it all over the kitchen floor. Any tips guys and what do you tend to feed a toothless dog?


Hallo and welcome,
Oh bless toothless Alfie! If he is struggling to chew his food you could try puree it in a bit of broth so he can lap it up. If he can chew in a fashion but is moving his food around to find best angle you could try putting his food on a towel so it doesn't slide, or if he wants to slide put it in a long but shallow tray. I`m spoon feeding my girl her wet food, she is perfectly capable of devouring a whole bowl of chicken but when it comes to her wet food she has decided likes a willing servant to feed it to her spoon by spoon!


----------



## Ellapup

Thanks for your tips. He's on chicken and rice at the moment for a few days. Can't eat out of his bowl as too deep so using one of our pasta bowls. His ears dunk in it! Very messy. End up washing the floor. I'm thinking of going to a home cooked diet.



3dogs2cats said:


> Hallo and welcome,
> Oh bless toothless Alfie! If he is struggling to chew his food you could try puree it in a bit of broth so he can lap it up. If he can chew in a fashion but is moving his food around to find best angle you could try putting his food on a towel so it doesn't slide, or if he wants to slide put it in a long but shallow tray. I`m spoon feeding my girl her wet food, she is perfectly capable of devouring a whole bowl of chicken but when it comes to her wet food she has decided likes a willing servant to feed it to her spoon by spoon!


----------



## SusieRainbow

My old girl is just recovering from a nasty bout of kidney failure . Someone recommended dry fried turlkey mince , she loves it and not too messy.


----------



## Blackadder

SusieRainbow said:


> My old girl is just recovering from a nasty bout of kidney failure . Someone recommended dry fried turlkey mince , she loves it and not too messy.


Is she being fed on this exclusively?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Blackadder said:


> Is she being fed on this exclusively?


No, just as a change from Lily's Kitchen now and then , mixed with multivits and iron.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

SusieRainbow said:


> No, just as a change from Lily's Kitchen now and then , mixed with multivits and iron.


What Multivits are you giving SusieRainbow? My girl is preferring cooked chicken and white fish. She is taking a tin of Recovery which has her liquid meds mixed in, and I am getting a few chopped up chunks of natures diet in her. My vet seems just to be happy that she is eating again but I`m worried she`s not getting the right nutrients!


----------



## Westie Mum

Ellapup said:


> Hi, I'm new to here. I have a cocker called Alfie who is 13. I rescued him 4 years ago. He's just had 23 teeth out and with the 10 he had out 2 years ago, leaves him with only 9.
> Just recovering from his op on Thursday. Now I've got the task of trying to feed him without him spreading it all over the kitchen floor. Any tips guys and what do you tend to feed a toothless dog?





Ellapup said:


> Thanks for your tips. He's on chicken and rice at the moment for a few days. Can't eat out of his bowl as too deep so using one of our pasta bowls. His ears dunk in it! Very messy. End up washing the floor. I'm thinking of going to a home cooked diet.


A good quality wet food is all he needs, even dogs with no teeth can eat wet food mashed up. You can initially add a bit of water to make it more paste like until he starts eating well and then reduce the water. Also compare brands, some are naturally a lot more squishy than others.

I'm not sure why he can't eat out his normal bowl though ? I presume it's a spaniel bowl to stop his ears going in? So why can't he carry on using that bowl ?


----------



## Blackadder

SusieRainbow said:


> No, just as a change from Lily's Kitchen now and then , mixed with multivits and iron.


Yep, I should have known better  but thought it was worth asking after all you've both been through!


----------



## Westie Mum

3dogs2cats said:


> What Multivits are you giving SusieRainbow? My girl is preferring cooked chicken and white fish. She is taking a tin of Recovery which has her liquid meds mixed in, and I am getting a few chopped up chunks of natures diet in her. My vet seems just to be happy that she is eating again but I`m worried she`s not getting the right nutrients!


Short term chicken and fish is fine especially to get her eating properly again, then just increase the ratio of dog food. What food does she normally eat ?


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Westie Mum said:


> Short term chicken and fish is fine especially to get her eating properly again, then just increase the ratio of dog food. What food does she normally eat ?


She was eating Natures menu but since I got her eating again she only wants Recovery (spoon fed won`t look at in in a bowl!) white fish and chicken which she eats perfectly well and I am getting some chunks of NM into her if I hand feed her, she won`t touch it otherwise. I`ve been mixing more of her food in with the chicken but she will leave it all then! She is very thin, skinny is normal for her but she did loose weight after she stopped eating which my vet was bothered about and did say if she wasn`t eating in a couple of days time it would be best to PTS. She is eating now which we are all happy about I just worry about getting the right amount of food with the right amount of nutrients. I have tried various other wet dog foods but she will only take a couple of bites if hand fed but that's it!


----------



## Westie Mum

3dogs2cats said:


> She was eating Natures menu but since I got her eating again she only wants Recovery (spoon fed won`t look at in in a bowl!) white fish and chicken which she eats perfectly well and I am getting some chunks of NM into her if I hand feed her, she won`t touch it otherwise. I`ve been mixing more of her food in with the chicken but she will leave it all then! She is very thin, skinny is normal for her but she did loose weight after she stopped eating which my vet was bothered about and did say if she wasn`t eating in a couple of days time it would be best to PTS. She is eating now which we are all happy about I just worry about getting the right amount of food with the right amount of nutrients. I have tried various other wet dog foods but she will only take a couple of bites if hand fed but that's it!


Normally I'd say to wait it out until she gives in and eats the nature's menu, but if she's thin already then it's not really an option.

For a little while at least, could you hand feed her one piece of chicken, then one chunk of natures menu, then another piece of chicken ? She might accept the nature's menu more if she knows a tasty bit of chicken is coming afterwards.

What about kongs ? Shoved with nature's menu and a bit of chicken running through the middle ?

With my last oldie I started giving her goats milk with a dash of honey .... she lapped it up and of course, it helped towards getting calories in to her.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Westie Mum said:


> Normally I'd say to wait it out until she gives in and eats the nature's menu, but if she's thin already then it's not really an option.
> 
> For a little while at least, could you hand feed her one piece of chicken, then one chunk of natures menu, then another piece of chicken ? She might accept the nature's menu more if she knows a tasty bit of chicken is coming afterwards.
> 
> What about kongs ? Shoved with nature's menu and a bit of chicken running through the middle ?
> 
> With my last oldie I started giving her goats milk with a dash of honey .... she lapped it up and of course, it helped towards getting calories in to her.


Normally I would do tough love but as you say It`s not an option at the minute. She has never taken to kongs once she`d licked the food off the outer rim she sort of lost interest, but I`ll try her again even if she just takes off the rim that is something and I hadn`t thought of honey! My mum eats honey so I will `borrow` a bit from her and see how we get on. Thanks very much for the advice Westie Mum.


----------



## Westie Mum

3dogs2cats said:


> Normally I would do tough love but as you say It`s not an option at the minute. She has never taken to kongs once she`d licked the food off the outer rim she sort of lost interest, but I`ll try her again even if she just takes off the rim that is something and I hadn`t thought of honey! My mum eats honey so I will `borrow` a bit from her and see how we get on. Thanks very much for the advice Westie Mum.


I think warming the goats milk up and a dash of honey (takes the bitterness of the milk away) makes it irresistible to most dogs. Oscar and Poppy had 1/4 pint each every evening as puppies and still have it now frozen in kongs.

Let us know how she gets on


----------



## SusieRainbow

By popular demand.
We took Tango out for an airing this afternoon, she had a little wander round then was ready for another ride. Of course Reena didn't want to be left out. As you can see it's a snug fit!
She has a sore scabby nose where she's been rubbing it on her bedding, something she does when not feeling well. I'm putting a doggy rescue balm on it and it's healing.


----------



## SusieRainbow

3dogs2cats said:


> What Multivits are you giving SusieRainbow? My girl is preferring cooked chicken and white fish. She is taking a tin of Recovery which has her liquid meds mixed in, and I am getting a few chopped up chunks of natures diet in her. My vet seems just to be happy that she is eating again but I`m worried she`s not getting the right nutrients!


I've just got a big bottle of Canine Red Cell, a multivitamin with iron. It's a huge bottle that will probably outlast her but she doesn't mind the taste, she has 5ml on her dinner. It looks like ketchup !
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0040V1D74/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc
I bought it for the iron really as she's a bit anaemic.


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> View attachment 365065
> 
> By popular demand.
> We took Tango out for an airing this afternoon, she had a little wander round then was ready for another ride. Of course Reena didn't want to be left out. As you can see it's a snug fit!
> She has a sore scabby nose where she's been rubbing it on her bedding, something she does when not feeling well. I'm putting a doggy rescue balm on it and it's healing.


Pretty girls 

If it's of any help, Oscar was over grooming his nose when he had allergies and pulled all the hair out and it was rather red. I used coconut oil in the morning and sudacrem at night when he was too tired to lick it off lol .... healed up really quickly.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh what a pair of cuties, so glad things are looking up for all concerned


----------



## Maria_1986

Almost 2 weeks ago we thought we would have to make the decision to have Chev PTS, she was not herself, lethargic, ears and feet were freezing, poor CRT and just generally not looking great, although still looking reasonably happy when she was awake. Brought her a sausage bap as a treat and wanted to give her a bit of time as she wasn't unhappy to see what happened, all while crying on the phone to the pet crematorium to register our wishes... well she had perked up a bit by the lunch time and has been doing ok ever since  my fav vet is back from holiday and has a few ideas of things to try for her excessive drinking/peeing so keeping my fingers crossed but we are not really that convinced that it's something other than some kind of tumor sitting somewhere or affecting something that regulates her drinking/urination.

However she is still enjiying life and she has turned into a bit of a flirt in her old age. Yesterday she added another new boyfriend to the list, my friends 14 month old whippet!


----------



## SusieRainbow

We also took Tango back into the OOH vets ,just to hand in the insurance claim form and a thankyou card. There was only a nurse/receptionist there but she remembered Tango from last weekend and was delighted to see how much better she was.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Maria_1986 said:


> Almost 2 weeks ago we thought we would have to make the decision to have Chev PTS, she was not herself, lethargic, ears and feet were freezing, poor CRT and just generally not looking great, although still looking reasonably happy when she was awake. Brought her a sausage bap as a treat and wanted to give her a bit of time as she wasn't unhappy to see what happened, all while crying on the phone to the pet crematorium to register our wishes... well she had perked up a bit by the lunch time and has been doing ok ever since  my fav vet is back from holiday and has a few ideas of things to try for her excessive drinking/peeing so keeping my fingers crossed but we are not really that convinced that it's something other than some kind of tumor sitting somewhere or affecting something that regulates her drinking/urination.
> 
> However she is still enjiying life and she has turned into a bit of a flirt in her old age. Yesterday she added another new boyfriend to the list, my friends 14 month old whippet!


Oh my goodness poor little girl and you , so glad she's rallied ! How old is she ?
I have to confess , this time last week I was looking at our local pet crem , Ithought should I ring them now or leave it till tomorrow ?
I hope Chev stays happy for a while longer, hugs from us.


----------



## Westie Mum

Maria_1986 said:


> Almost 2 weeks ago we thought we would have to make the decision to have Chev PTS, she was not herself, lethargic, ears and feet were freezing, poor CRT and just generally not looking great, although still looking reasonably happy when she was awake. Brought her a sausage bap as a treat and wanted to give her a bit of time as she wasn't unhappy to see what happened, all while crying on the phone to the pet crematorium to register our wishes... well she had perked up a bit by the lunch time and has been doing ok ever since  my fav vet is back from holiday and has a few ideas of things to try for her excessive drinking/peeing so keeping my fingers crossed but we are not really that convinced that it's something other than some kind of tumor sitting somewhere or affecting something that regulates her drinking/urination.
> 
> However she is still enjiying life and she has turned into a bit of a flirt in her old age. Yesterday she added another new boyfriend to the list, my friends 14 month old whippet!


That's good news she's picked up 

Sorry I don't really know your history. Has she had any tests done, X-rays, scans ?


----------



## Maria_1986

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh my goodness poor little girl and you , so glad she's rallied ! How old is she ?
> I have to confess , this time last week I was looking at our local pet crem , Ithought should I ring them now or leave it till tomorrow ?
> I hope Chev stays happy for a while longer, hugs from us.


Thanks. I had been thinking about it for ages, but I am glad now that I called. They now have a record of our wishes on file so we don't have to go through it when we take her there and they were so nice and understanding.

She is around 13 1/2 yes old now



Westie Mum said:


> That's good news she's picked up
> 
> Sorry I don't really know your history. Has she had any tests done, X-rays, scans ?


She was adopted by us at 8ish with a limp, turned out to be arthritis and over the last few years has developed into both hips and bother elbows being arthritic, all confirmed by X-ray and she had been on anti inflammatory meds for it. Also is on omeprazole for reflux issues (has had x-rays and ultrasound) and what were suspected to be lesions from previous surgery on imaging but could have been tumours around 2 years ago. A few months ago she started eating dirt and upon investigation (bloods) was found to have developed severe iron deficient anemia so is on tablets for that too, but it is thought to be secondary to a gastro intestinal bleed, possibly caused by the arthritis tablets but also possibly tumours. Then a month ish ago she started with excessive urination and drinking and has had bloods and urine tests which are all normal (apart from the anemia) next step in diagnostics is a water deprivation test but I'm not putting her through that as she gets so distressed now if she can't access water. We are going to try antibiotics incase there is some niggling infection causing it that isn't showing up but most likely is a tumour on her pituitary gland or similar.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Maria_1986 said:


> A few months ago she started eating dirt and upon investigation (bloods) was found to have developed severe iron deficient anemia


Now that's very interesting as Tango has been eating compost ! Obviously a pica to top up her iron levels , I'd not consiered that ! 
Is Chev on anything for her anaemia ? I've just started Tango on some Canine Red Cell.


----------



## Maria_1986

SusieRainbow said:


> Now that's very interesting as Tango has been eating compost ! Obviously a pica to top up her iron levels , I'd not consiered that !
> Is Chev on anything for her anaemia ? I've just started Tango on some Canine Red Cell.


To start with we thoigth it was just that she is a little dustbin on legs, but it started to become almost obsessive hence the investigation. She is on 200mg ferrous sulphate tables from the vets and is currently having one a day and has been for about 6 weeks. Repeat bloods showed some improvement so we have kept the dose the same. The underlying bleed would need a GA and surgery to investigate so we are treating symptomatically and just keeping her happy as I don't want to put her through too much at this stage.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Maria_1986 said:


> To start with we thoigth it was just that she is a little dustbin on legs, but it started to become almost obsessive hence the investigation. She is on 200mg ferrous sulphate tables from the vets and is currently having one a day and has been for about 6 weeks. Repeat bloods showed some improvement so we have kept the dose the same. The underlying bleed would need a GA and surgery to investigate so we are treating symptomatically and just keeping her happy as I don't want to put her through too much at this stage.


I agree with not putting her through too much. Last weekend we thought Tango was dying and requested comfort measures only , she definitely won't be having any more surgery now. 
All I want is for her to be happy and comfortable.
She's another dustbin on legs !


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Maria_1986 said:


> Then a month ish ago she started with excessive urination and drinking and has had bloods and urine tests which are all normal (apart from the anemia) next step in diagnostics is a water deprivation test but I'm not putting her through that as she gets so distressed now if she can't access water. We are going to try antibiotics incase there is some niggling infection causing it that isn't showing up but most likely is a tumour on her pituitary gland or similar.


Last year my girl started have incontinence problems, all blood work and urine test fine, it wasn`t until she had urine taken directly from her bladder ( sorry can`t think of the technical name for the procedure) that an infection showed up. She`s had a water deprivation test, we just had to withhold water overnight but it wasn`t to distressing for her as she didn`t drink much over night anyway, totally different if your girl would be upset at not being able to drink. Hope you manage to sort something out with her incontinence.


----------



## Maria_1986

3dogs2cats said:


> Last year my girl started have incontinence problems, all blood work and urine test fine, it wasn`t until she had urine taken directly from her bladder ( sorry can`t think of the technical name for the procedure) that an infection showed up. She`s had a water deprivation test, we just had to withhold water overnight but it wasn`t to distressing for her as she didn`t drink much over night anyway, totally different if your girl would be upset at not being able to drink. Hope you manage to sort something out with her incontinence.


How is she doing now?

Possibly ultrasound scan of the bladder and then an ultrasound guided cystocentisis, it has come up as a possibility, but it needs a full bladder and as she is so leaky there is no guarantee that they will be able to catch the 30s between full and empty. So we are going to try the ABs as the vet thinks if it is an infection its not a urine infection so cysto probably wouldn't show anything anyway. Chev drinks about 1-1.5 litres over night so even withholding it overnight is out as she will bark at us and get us out of bed if the bowl is empty


----------



## Ellapup

Spaniel bowl? I've never heard of one of those. I'll take a look.



Westie Mum said:


> A good quality wet food is all he needs, even dogs with no teeth can eat wet food mashed up. You can initially add a bit of water to make it more paste like until he starts eating well and then reduce the water. Also compare brands, some are naturally a lot more squishy than others.
> 
> I'm not sure why he can't eat out his normal bowl though ? I presume it's a spaniel bowl to stop his ears going in? So why can't he carry on using that bowl ?


----------



## Westie Mum

Maria_1986 said:


> She was adopted by us at 8ish with a limp, turned out to be arthritis and over the last few years has developed into both hips and bother elbows being arthritic, all confirmed by X-ray and she had been on anti inflammatory meds for it. Also is on omeprazole for reflux issues (has had x-rays and ultrasound) and what were suspected to be lesions from previous surgery on imaging but could have been tumours around 2 years ago. A few months ago she started eating dirt and upon investigation (bloods) was found to have developed severe iron deficient anemia so is on tablets for that too, but it is thought to be secondary to a gastro intestinal bleed, possibly caused by the arthritis tablets but also possibly tumours. Then a month ish ago she started with excessive urination and drinking and has had bloods and urine tests which are all normal (apart from the anemia) next step in diagnostics is a water deprivation test but I'm not putting her through that as she gets so distressed now if she can't access water. We are going to try antibiotics incase there is some niggling infection causing it that isn't showing up but most likely is a tumour on her pituitary gland or similar


Gosh she really has been through a lot hasn't she !

It's so difficult when they get old aswell as you don't want to put them through too much either. Let us know how she gets on with the antibiotic .... be lovely if it was as simple as that, for you and for her 



Ellapup said:


> Spaniel bowl? I've never heard of one of those. I'll take a look.


http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...zVzA6m60pL97kyT6j98aAmwEEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Stops the ears going in  we had them for our old springer x collie as she had the spaniel ears so either food covered or wet without the bowl.


----------



## Maria_1986

Westie Mum said:


> Gosh she really has been through a lot hasn't she !
> 
> It's so difficult when they get old aswell as you don't want to put them through too much either. Let us know how she gets on with the antibiotic .... be lovely if it was as simple as that, for you and for her


Yeah, she hasn't had the easiest life, we are home number 6/7ish for her. But she is still happy, friendly and a little monkey on occasions! Today she has been on a play date with a friend and her dogs. Five dogs all together, she was the oldest and the youngest was 16 weeks... Guess which one one caused the most trouble and found the grossest things to roll in!


----------



## Westie Mum

Maria_1986 said:


> Yeah, she hasn't had the easiest life, we are home number 6/7ish for her. But she is still happy, friendly and a little monkey on occasions! Today she has been on a play date with a friend and her dogs. Five dogs all together, she was the oldest and the youngest was 16 weeks... Guess which one one caused the most trouble and found the grossest things to roll in!


Ha-ha they know they can get away with pretty much anything once they become an oldie


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Maria_1986 said:


> How is she doing now?
> 
> Possibly ultrasound scan of the bladder and then an ultrasound guided cystocentisis, it has come up as a possibility, but it needs a full bladder and as she is so leaky there is no guarantee that they will be able to catch the 30s between full and empty. So we are going to try the ABs as the vet thinks if it is an infection its not a urine infection so cysto probably wouldn't show anything anyway. Chev drinks about 1-1.5 litres over night so even withholding it overnight is out as she will bark at us and get us out of bed if the bowl is empty


Her incontinence is under control. ABs cured the infection but her bladder looked suspious on the scan so she had a camera, we were all expecting it was cancer but no tumour was seen and biopsies all came back clear. She is on anti-inflammatories and they have stopped her incontinence. Last month she had a stroke, we had to stop her meds because she wasn`t eating, she was once again incontinent, fortunately she started to take food again so was able to restart her anti-inflammatory and has been dry since. She is making progress in her recovery although still has some weakness she is getting better all the time. She has been out hunting today which isn`t as awful as it sounds, we have land for her to be safely off lead to hunt through the grass and undergrowth, she loves it but as getting there is not the easiest it would have been to much for her. We felt she might manage it this weekend so tried her, she had a wonderful time it was so lovely to see her alert and ready for action.

Glad Chev enjoyed her playdate and hope all the oldies have had lovely weekends.


----------



## westie~ma

Taking Mont to the vet later today, he has had diarrhoea since Sunday and plain food hasn't settled it. 

His ear is itching him too, the cleaning stuff works for a few days then he's back scratching it. 

I'm off to London tomorrow and leaving him here as I have weekend tickets for Carfest. Ds and his gf will be looking after him for me.


----------



## SusieRainbow

westie~ma said:


> Taking Mont to the vet later today, he has had diarrhoea since Sunday and plain food hasn't settled it.
> 
> His ear is itching him too, the cleaning stuff works for a few days then he's back scratching it.
> 
> I'm off to London tomorrow and leaving him here as I have weekend tickets for Carfest. Ds and his gf will be looking after him for me.


Aww, poor Mont, somethings obviously upset him . Have you got any ProKolin ?


----------



## Westie Mum

westie~ma said:


> Taking Mont to the vet later today, he has had diarrhoea since Sunday and plain food hasn't settled it.
> 
> His ear is itching him too, the cleaning stuff works for a few days then he's back scratching it.
> 
> I'm off to London tomorrow and leaving him here as I have weekend tickets for Carfest. Ds and his gf will be looking after him for me.


Hopefully a bit of Prokalin from the vets will settle his tum.

What cleaning stuff to you use for his ear ? The only one of mine that has ear issues is Oscar (the delicate flower ) as soon as he starts scratching his ears, i drop a bit of Thornit powder in and that seems to nip it in the bud.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Westie Mum said:


> Hopefully a bit of Prokalin from the vets will settle his tum.
> 
> What cleaning stuff to you use for his ear ? The only one of mine that has ear issues is Oscar (the delicate flower ) as soon as he starts scratching his ears, i drop a bit of Thornit powder in and that seems to nip it in the bud.


Thornit powder is magic ! Both girls had smelly ears when I got them, a bit of Thornit powder and none since.


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> Thornit powder is magic ! Both girls had smelly ears when I got them, a bit of Thornit powder and none since.


Yep, great for harvest mites aswell - it is my go-to for everything itchy and even comes on holiday with us ! The one time i didnt take it, both got harvest mites and had to go to emmergency vets as they were eating their feet, which resulted in a £150+ bill for a bottle of spray stuff that didnt really do much 

I joined a Westie online group before i even found breeders and everyone recommended it there so brought some before we had even picked a puppy !


----------



## westie~ma

Have ordered Thornit  thanks xxx

Cleaning stuff from the vet Odetine (????) I think I've left the bottle in London it helps for a few days then he starts scratching.

Annoyingly, he'll be fine all day then start scratching it when we go to bed. Almost like a habit.


----------



## westie~ma

Pro-kolin+, worming sachets and drops for his ear (canaural)

If the drops don't work after a week/10 days he has to go back

We've had these drops previously so hopefully he'll be back to non-scratchy Mont soon. 

I hate leaving him with others when he's not right. 

He's still asking for food though  and he's drinking as normal.


----------



## Kimmikins

*sigh* I’m really hating how old Scrumpy Jack is getting. He’s started really struggling on walks; getting twitchy and almost a bit distressed even with a really slow mooch. He looks really scruffy, he’s completely deaf and he’s got a proper pot belly going on. He had a really poorly tummy a little over a month ago and I was convinced that it was his cancer back with a vengeance. It wasn’t, it was just a nasty tummy bug, but it’s mad me realise that I might not have that much time with him


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kimmikins said:


> *sigh* I'm really hating how old Scrumpy Jack is getting. He's started really struggling on walks; getting twitchy and almost a bit distressed even with a really slow mooch. He looks really scruffy, he's completely deaf and he's got a proper pot belly going on. He had a really poorly tummy a little over a month ago and I was convinced that it was his cancer back with a vengeance. It wasn't, it was just a nasty tummy bug, but it's mad me realise that I might not have that much time with him


It is upsetting when you notice them becoming older and frailer. I look at Tango snoozing on the sofa sometimes and my eyes fill with tears , we've only had her 5 years but she's given us a lifetime of love.


----------



## Kimmikins

SusieRainbow said:


> It is upsetting when you notice them becoming older and frailer. I look at Tango snoozing on the sofa sometimes and my eyes fill with tears , we've only had her 5 years but she's given us a lifetime of love.


The thought of losing him, on top of losing my grandad 3 weeks ago, is almost too much to bear


----------



## Maria_1986

3dogs2cats said:


> Her incontinence is under control. ABs cured the infection but her bladder looked suspious on the scan so she had a camera, we were all expecting it was cancer but no tumour was seen and biopsies all came back clear. She is on anti-inflammatories and they have stopped her incontinence. Last month she had a stroke, we had to stop her meds because she wasn`t eating, she was once again incontinent, fortunately she started to take food again so was able to restart her anti-inflammatory and has been dry since. She is making progress in her recovery although still has some weakness she is getting better all the time. She has been out hunting today which isn`t as awful as it sounds, we have land for her to be safely off lead to hunt through the grass and undergrowth, she loves it but as getting there is not the easiest it would have been to much for her. We felt she might manage it this weekend so tried her, she had a wonderful time it was so lovely to see her alert and ready for action.
> 
> Glad Chev enjoyed her playdate and hope all the oldies have had lovely weekends.


That's great that you have a nice space for her to be able to be free to enjoy herself. I'm glad she was able to manage it and have a fun weekend.

How are Tango & Monty doing now @SusieRainbow and @westie~ma ?


----------



## Westie Mum

westie~ma said:


> Pro-kolin+, worming sachets and drops for his ear (canaural)
> 
> If the drops don't work after a week/10 days he has to go back
> 
> We've had these drops previously so hopefully he'll be back to non-scratchy Mont soon.
> 
> I hate leaving him with others when he's not right.
> 
> He's still asking for food though  and he's drinking as normal.


For some reason i am not getting notification when any one posts on here 

How is he now ? hopefully the drops will sort him out !

Oscar was a bit ear scratchy last night himself so dropped some Thornit in his ears and gave him a good ear and head massage - and then watched as his eyes rolled to the back of his head in utter bliss ..... nope, clearly not pampered !

No more scratching this morning so hopefully thats him sorted.



Kimmikins said:


> *sigh* I'm really hating how old Scrumpy Jack is getting. He's started really struggling on walks; getting twitchy and almost a bit distressed even with a really slow mooch. He looks really scruffy, he's completely deaf and he's got a proper pot belly going on. He had a really poorly tummy a little over a month ago and I was convinced that it was his cancer back with a vengeance. It wasn't, it was just a nasty tummy bug, but it's mad me realise that I might not have that much time with him


My heart goes out to you - it really is horrible to watch them become frail as they get older 

Is he happier at home than on walks ? Lucy isn't a massive fan of walks anymore and in the week she can quite often not go out all week as i take Oscar out and leave Poppy with her and then drop Oscar back home and take Poppy out so Lucy is fine as she isn't on her own. At the weekends we take them out for long off lead runs and its a struggle to take Lucy out with us - she clearly doesnt want to go, she wont even have her harness on anymore, she is biting us in all attempts not to go ..... but then screaming the house down if she is left alone - i feel so mean forcing her to go out, but i cant leave her home alone so distressed either.

Honestly, if i didnt have the other two then i wouldnt force her out anymore. She likes to potter round in the garden but once the winter sets in, even that will stop.


----------



## westie~ma

Westie Mum said:


> For some reason i am not getting notification when any one posts on here
> 
> How is he now ? hopefully the drops will sort him out !
> 
> Oscar was a bit ear scratchy last night himself so dropped some Thornit in his ears and gave him a good ear and head massage - and then watched as his eyes rolled to the back of his head in utter bliss ..... nope, clearly not pampered !
> 
> No more scratching this morning so hopefully thats him sorted.
> 
> My heart goes out to you - it really is horrible to watch them become frail as they get older
> 
> Is he happier at home than on walks ? Lucy isn't a massive fan of walks anymore and in the week she can quite often not go out all week as i take Oscar out and leave Poppy with her and then drop Oscar back home and take Poppy out so Lucy is fine as she isn't on her own. At the weekends we take them out for long off lead runs and its a struggle to take Lucy out with us - she clearly doesnt want to go, she wont even have her harness on anymore, she is biting us in all attempts not to go ..... but then screaming the house down if she is left alone - i feel so mean forcing her to go out, but i cant leave her home alone so distressed either.
> 
> Honestly, if i didnt have the other two then i wouldnt force her out anymore. She likes to potter round in the garden but once the winter sets in, even that will stop.


I'm in London now, have left him with Ds. 
Had a conversation in which Ds gleefully and graphicall told me that Mont's poos are now normal  Less scratching of the ear too. The drops must be working.

I'm back home Monday evening. Grief I miss that dog, I know he is in very capable hands with family who adore him. I did want Ds to be here for the weekend with Mont but he's working  He'll go to my sis-in-law tonight until monday, soooo glad he's over the worst.

Glad you nipped the scratching in thd bud, did chuckle at Oscar's eye rolling pleasure


----------



## Westie Mum

westie~ma said:


> I'm in London now, have left him with Ds.
> Had a conversation in which Ds gleefully and graphicall told me that Mont's poos are now normal  Less scratching of the ear too. The drops must be working.
> 
> I'm back home Monday evening. Grief I miss that dog, I know he is in very capable hands with family who adore him. I did want Ds to be here for the weekend with Mont but he's working  He'll go to my sis-in-law tonight until monday, soooo glad he's over the worst.
> 
> Glad you nipped the scratching in thd bud, did chuckle at Oscar's eye rolling pleasure


Glad the poo's are normal .... we are a weird bunch arent we that we almost do a little happy dance over poo :Hilarious Im sure Mont is having a lovely time, despite how much you are missing him  Have you ever facetimed with Mont ? ..... or it just me thats THAT crazy ? :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Kimmikins

Westie Mum said:


> My heart goes out to you - it really is horrible to watch them become frail as they get older
> 
> Is he happier at home than on walks ? Lucy isn't a massive fan of walks anymore and in the week she can quite often not go out all week as i take Oscar out and leave Poppy with her and then drop Oscar back home and take Poppy out so Lucy is fine as she isn't on her own. At the weekends we take them out for long off lead runs and its a struggle to take Lucy out with us - she clearly doesnt want to go, she wont even have her harness on anymore, she is biting us in all attempts not to go ..... but then screaming the house down if she is left alone - i feel so mean forcing her to go out, but i cant leave her home alone so distressed either.
> 
> Honestly, if i didnt have the other two then i wouldnt force her out anymore. She likes to potter round in the garden but once the winter sets in, even that will stop.


He loves going out, he just struggles once he's out. Plus it's his only real enrichment, as my mum doesn't do much with him; he sleeps a lot because of his age, but he does still like getting out. He gets so stressed in the car at the moment though 

He's going back to hydro on Saturday and I may have him go once a week as it's a gentle way of upping his fitness. I just want him to be at a point where he can mooch without getting exhausted and twitchy.

I'm also wondering whether to get a buggy for him


----------



## Dogloverlou

I had a heart attack fright last night!!  It's 3am and I wake up to Missy being sick which is not unusual for her. She regularly brings up bile, but it does mean clearing it up at all hours  that's if she doesn't get to it first!! :Yuck

Anyway, as soon as she'd been sick she started screaming!! I mean, distressed high pitched cries/screams. I shot out of bed to her side and placed my hand on her side to comfort her. She was still on her side and appeared to me to be asleep as she didn't seem to be aware I was there. She kind of scrambled around a bit as if trying to wake and then just like that she was back to normal.....

When she 'came to' she was licking her lips quite furiously. I can only think that in her deep sleep she didn't get up to be sick and when she had some awareness she had been/felt sick she believed she was choking? Her screams and actions were very similar to her choking incident a year or so ago, which is why my heart was in my throat. 

Took another hour before I got off to sleep again


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> I had a heart attack fright last night!!  It's 3am and I wake up to Missy being sick which is not unusual for her. She regularly brings up bile, but it does mean clearing it up at all hours  that's if she doesn't get to it first!! :Yuck
> 
> Anyway, as soon as she'd been sick she started screaming!! I mean, distressed high pitched cries/screams. I shot out of bed to her side and placed my hand on her side to comfort her. She was still on her side and appeared to me to be asleep as she didn't seem to be aware I was there. She kind of scrambled around a bit as if trying to wake and then just like that she was back to normal.....
> 
> When she 'came to' she was licking her lips quite furiously. I can only think that in her deep sleep she didn't get up to be sick and when she had some awareness she had been/felt sick she believed she was choking? Her screams and actions were very similar to her choking incident a year or so ago, which is why my heart was in my throat.
> 
> Took another hour before I got off to sleep again


Oh, how scary, poor little girl ! I hope she's ok now, it probably burned her throat a bit too.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, how scary, poor little girl ! I hope she's ok now, it probably burned her throat a bit too.


Yes, she seems to be her usual self again today, and after this episode last night I monitored her for a short while & she seemed back to herself straight after. It was just so random and strange.

I tell you what with your fright last week with Tango, and all us owners here experiencing one thing or another with our oldies, I'm sure they put years on us!


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> He loves going out, he just struggles once he's out. Plus it's his only real enrichment, as my mum doesn't do much with him; he sleeps a lot because of his age, but he does still like getting out. He gets so stressed in the car at the moment though
> 
> He's going back to hydro on Saturday and I may have him go once a week as it's a gentle way of upping his fitness. I just want him to be at a point where he can mooch without getting exhausted and twitchy.
> 
> I'm also wondering whether to get a buggy for him


I think a buggy sounds a great idea if he likes being out but can't manage the actual walking! He could still sniff the world as he is pushed around 

Does he enjoy the hydro ?



Dogloverlou said:


> I had a heart attack fright last night!!  It's 3am and I wake up to Missy being sick which is not unusual for her. She regularly brings up bile, but it does mean clearing it up at all hours  that's if she doesn't get to it first!! :Yuck
> 
> Anyway, as soon as she'd been sick she started screaming!! I mean, distressed high pitched cries/screams. I shot out of bed to her side and placed my hand on her side to comfort her. She was still on her side and appeared to me to be asleep as she didn't seem to be aware I was there. She kind of scrambled around a bit as if trying to wake and then just like that she was back to normal.....
> 
> When she 'came to' she was licking her lips quite furiously. I can only think that in her deep sleep she didn't get up to be sick and when she had some awareness she had been/felt sick she believed she was choking? Her screams and actions were very similar to her choking incident a year or so ago, which is why my heart was in my throat.
> 
> Took another hour before I got off to sleep again


Im not surprised you nearly had a heart attack!!

Im glad she is fine this morning though, even if she has given mummy an extra grey hair  I know they do seem to sleep more 'dead to the world' when they are older so maybe it was just that. I know you would anyway, but worth a vet visit if it happens again.

Poppy howls in her sleep (you have no idea how fast i jumped out of bed the first time she did it!) and it's almost like a pained screaming howl. She wakes herself up eventually and then looks extremely peed off with Oscar as if it was him making the noise that woke her up


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, she seems to be her usual self again today, and after this episode last night I monitored her for a short while & she seemed back to herself straight after. It was just so random and strange.
> 
> I tell you what with your fright last week with Tango, and all us owners here experiencing one thing or another with our oldies, I'm sure they put years on us!


Oh, tell me about it ! The only event that came close was Reena's disc prolapse and surgery 2 years ago !
I do love the oldies though, they have so much to give .


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> I think a buggy sounds a great idea if he likes being out but can't manage the actual walking! He could still sniff the world as he is pushed around
> 
> Does he enjoy the hydro ?
> 
> Im not surprised you nearly had a heart attack!!
> 
> Im glad she is fine this morning though, even if she has given mummy an extra grey hair  I know they do seem to sleep more 'dead to the world' when they are older so maybe it was just that. I know you would anyway, but worth a vet visit if it happens again.
> 
> Poppy howls in her sleep (you have no idea how fast i jumped out of bed the first time she did it!) and it's almost like a pained screaming howl. She wakes herself up eventually and then looks extremely peed off with Oscar as if it was him making the noise that woke her up


Missy's not generally very vocal in her sleep, and I could tell this was more than sleep howling/vocalization. Ty sometimes does the howling too and it makes your hairs stand up on end doesn't it? 



SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, tell me about it ! The only event that came close was Reena's disc prolapse and surgery 2 years ago !
> I do love the oldies though, they have so much to give .


Absolutely.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy's not generally very vocal in her sleep,


Neither is Lucy - but my god does she snore well !

Hopefully you will enjoy a peaceful night tonight


----------



## Kimmikins

Westie Mum said:


> I think a buggy sounds a great idea if he likes being out but can't manage the actual walking! He could still sniff the world as he is pushed around
> 
> Does he enjoy the hydro ?


He's also got a bit of soggy dementia coming on. Mum says at times he's completely senile 

He has always enjoyed swimming, I think he doesn't like it not being on his terms. He's currently in his cool coat because he's struggling with the mugginess.


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> He's also got a bit of soggy dementia coming on


Well I know it's rained this evening but soggy ? 

I know he is on meds, but is he on anything for general old age ?

Lucy is on Aktivait for boosting her brain and Dorset's Skullcap & Valerian to ease her general anxiety. She also gets a few drops of Bach Rescue Remedy in the mornings when I'm working (onset of separation anxiety after being fine for 13 years) .... it took quite a few months getting a combo that worked for her.

We did work alongside the vets as she was also on tramadol, gabapentin and metacam at the time .... although she doesn't have anything daily now, metacam if/when I think she needs it and tramadol for a few days if she gets stiff. Plus monthly laser, not that I think she actually needs that now but she purrs while they are doing it so we think she likes it .....and as she doesn't like much these days, we keep it going 

Sorry that turned out longer than I intended lol ..... the Aktivait is definitely worth a try, not very expensive and does seem to help quite a few oldies.


----------



## Westie Mum

*Lucy update*

For a little while now we've been getting Lucy puddles when she's left, I think mainly down to the separation anxiety as she seems to do it as soon as I leave. Sometimes I've come back in the house within a few mins if I've forgotten something and the puddle is already there.

She's not incontinent as she never wee's in the house when we are here and goes from 6pm until 7am without needing the toilet - she refuses to go out again after her dinner, there is just no budging her off the sofa !

I do only work 4 days x 5 hours but obviously the puddles are being absorbed into the laminate flooring with me then pouring urine remover over it. The floor is knackered, not that I'm that bothered - it doesn't smell of wee, just raised in places and we will just replace it.

OH suggested buying some puppy pads or nappies. As I can't even get her harness or coat on her without her trying to bite me, nappies really would be a last resort.

Today I put a puppy pad down - yes we did use them when she was a puppy (shock horror!) and then left for work. Watched her on the camera and within a few minutes she went to the pad and did her wee, so even after all these years she clearly remembered what it was! No other wee anywhere else when I got home.

Not that I ever thought I'd be buying puppy pads again ..... but seems like I will be!


----------



## Kimmikins

Westie Mum said:


> Well I know it's rained this evening but soggy ?
> 
> I know he is on meds, but is he on anything for general old age ?
> 
> Lucy is on Aktivait for boosting her brain and Dorset's Skullcap & Valerian to ease her general anxiety. She also gets a few drops of Bach Rescue Remedy in the mornings when I'm working (onset of separation anxiety after being fine for 13 years) .... it took quite a few months getting a combo that worked for her.
> 
> We did work alongside the vets as she was also on tramadol, gabapentin and metacam at the time .... although she doesn't have anything daily now, metacam if/when I think she needs it and tramadol for a few days if she gets stiff. Plus monthly laser, not that I think she actually needs that now but she purrs while they are doing it so we think she likes it .....and as she doesn't like much these days, we keep it going
> 
> Sorry that turned out longer than I intended lol ..... the Aktivait is definitely worth a try, not very expensive and does seem to help quite a few oldies.


Oops! I didn't spot that one!

Mum is going to take him in for a quick check up tomorrow. His butt felt quite hot as he squished up on my chest (don't ask, he's a funny cuddler) so I want him checked for a temperature. I've said to ask about Activait as well


----------



## Kimmikins

Westie Mum said:


> *Lucy update*
> 
> For a little while now we've been getting Lucy puddles when she's left, I think mainly down to the separation anxiety as she seems to do it as soon as I leave. Sometimes I've come back in the house within a few mins if I've forgotten something and the puddle is already there.
> 
> She's not incontinent as she never wee's in the house when we are here and goes from 6pm until 7am without needing the toilet - she refuses to go out again after her dinner, there is just no budging her off the sofa !
> 
> I do only work 4 days x 5 hours but obviously the puddles are being absorbed into the laminate flooring with me then pouring urine remover over it. The floor is knackered, not that I'm that bothered - it doesn't smell of wee, just raised in places and we will just replace it.
> 
> OH suggested buying some puppy pads or nappies. As I can't even get her harness or coat on her without her trying to bite me, nappies really would be a last resort.
> 
> Today I put a puppy pad down - yes we did use them when she was a puppy (shock horror!) and then left for work. Watched her on the camera and within a few minutes she went to the pad and did her wee, so even after all these years she clearly remembered what it was! No other wee anywhere else when I got home.
> 
> Not that I ever thought I'd be buying puppy pads again ..... but seems like I will be!


When they got to be old, I think it's lovely that we make accommodations for them. Hopefully she just has old lady bladder, or gets a bit anxious when you leave, and she must feel comforted knowing she has somewhere she's "allowed" to go when she needs to.


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> Oops! I didn't spot that one!
> 
> Mum is going to take him in for a quick check up tomorrow. His butt felt quite hot as he squished up on my chest (don't ask, he's a funny cuddler) so I want him checked for a temperature. I've said to ask about Activait as well


Let us know how he gets on 



Kimmikins said:


> When they got to be old, I think it's lovely that we make accommodations for them. Hopefully she just has old lady bladder, or gets a bit anxious when you leave, and she must feel comforted knowing she has somewhere she's "allowed" to go when she needs to.


Our last dog was very leaky so doesn't bother us one bit, its ONLY floor ... thats the way we look at it anyway.

As long as her ladyship is happy


----------



## SusieRainbow

I've been a bit concerned about Tango today, she's seemed rather anxious and miserable. This evening when OH got home she greeted him with less enthusiasm than normal though she did get up. I felt her ears -cold ! She was shivering ! So I decided to put her Equafleece on - I know, it's _August _for heaven's sake ! Well, the transformation was incredible , tail wagging , bouncing around - a happy warm Tango !
I'm so cross with myself for not thinking of it earlier.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Our heating came on this morning! Glad she is ok now she is warmed up.


----------



## Westie Mum

I was sat at work yesterday contemplating whether to put the heating on, as I was so cold ! 

Hope Tango is snuggly warm today


----------



## SusieRainbow

Westie Mum said:


> I was sat at work yesterday contemplating whether to put the heating on, as I was so cold !
> 
> Hope Tango is snuggly warm today


Tango is happy and warm today, she gets such comfort from her Equafleeces . Her coat is quite sparse on her flanks so understandable for her to be sensitive to changes in temperature.


----------



## Maria_1986

How is everyone doing?

Chevy seems to have gained a new lease of life in the last day or so and is attempting to raid bins, is playing tuggy games again and is generally happier. I felt rubbish over the weekend so spent most of Saturday and Sunday asleep with Chev joining me and having a lazy fee days. However on Monday we hired a local secure field for Chester to have an off lead blast about in and Chev joined in. She also did some Scentwork and offered some lovely heelwork so we did a few little bits of rally. 

Am working on managing her newly acquired, dementia related separation issues with the help of my new toy, a treat and train, and it seems to work well for when I have to leave her as she loves food more than she loves me!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Now it's my 'not so oldie' causing me grief !
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/never-rains-but-it-pours-now-reena.498986/


----------



## C L F

Westie Mum said:


> Just wondering how our oldies are getting on.
> 
> Lucy is 14 and is in quite good health at the moment. She's pain med free right now although still having a monthly laser treatment round her back, back legs which helps keep her moving, although she's less inclined to be off running nowadays, prefers a gentle stroll or a carry  plus obviously her joint supplements. We've been using Yumove plus recently in the morning with a bit of joint aid added in the evening.
> 
> Her separation/general anxiety has hit an all time high recently so we've been trying various things with the Vet and the help of my step son who's been doggy sitting while I'm at work (part time 4 mornings a week). The Vet says it's quite common with oldies and the onset to congenitve disfunction. She's on Aktivait, 2 Dorset's skullcap & valerian, Bach Rescue Remedy (all added to food twice a day) and DAP plug in ...... since adding the Rescue Remedy, she's been the most happy and settled she's been in a very long time. I actually cried the first time I watch her on camera just take herself onto the back of the sofa and sleep while I was at work
> 
> Otherwise she's fit and healthy, just had her bloods done as was worried all these supplements/herbal things would be overloading her, but everything's fine and relieved for now, that we don't have to go down the more sedative type of meds from the vets.
> 
> Poppy and Oscar are throughly enjoying the new happy Lucy aswell, instead of keeping away from Mrs Grumpy
> 
> We are away in Norfolk this week. Having a Leisurely day in the garden as both exhausted from all the decorating at home!
> View attachment 357176
> 
> 
> And photo my daughter sent me the other week of Lucy chillin
> 
> View attachment 357175
> 
> 
> So ......how's everyone else's getting on ?


This thread was very helpful, I've got a cairn terrier who is 15, he's doing really well, he does get a little stiff when he's been laying down and he too prefers little but often walks. You mentioned you put rescue remedy in his food, I use this for my cat Alfie as he has stress cystitis and didn't know you could put it in food so will try this out


----------



## Dogloverlou

Maria_1986 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Chevy seems to have gained a new lease of life in the last day or so and is attempting to raid bins, is playing tuggy games again and is generally happier. I felt rubbish over the weekend so spent most of Saturday and Sunday asleep with Chev joining me and having a lazy fee days. However on Monday we hired a local secure field for Chester to have an off lead blast about in and Chev joined in. She also did some Scentwork and offered some lovely heelwork so we did a few little bits of rally.
> 
> Am working on managing her newly acquired, dementia related separation issues with the help of my new toy, a treat and train, and it seems to work well for when I have to leave her as she loves food more than she loves me!!


Oh bless her. There is life in he old dog yet 

Have you introduced a new supplement or medication that gave her that new lease of life?

I often wonder whether it's worth doing so for Missy.


----------



## Maria_1986

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh bless her. There is life in he old dog yet
> 
> Have you introduced a new supplement or medication that gave her that new lease of life?
> 
> I often wonder whether it's worth doing so for Missy.


Turns out my other half and I had accidentally doubled her omeprazole dose (still within dose range so all is ok thankfully) I was giving it to her with breakfast and he was doing it with dinner. Have spoken to the vet today and as she is happier we are going to increase it permanently.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Maria_1986 said:


> Turns out my other half and I had accidentally doubled her omeprazole dose (still within dose range so all is ok thankfully) I was giving it to her with breakfast and he was doing it with dinner. Have spoken to the vet today and as she is happier we are going to increase it permanently.


Oh an accidental overdose with a positive result


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Westie Mum said:


> For some reason i am not getting notification when any one posts on here
> Is he happier at home than on walks ? Lucy isn't a massive fan of walks anymore and in the week she can quite often not go out all week as i take Oscar out and leave Poppy with her and then drop Oscar back home and take Poppy out so Lucy is fine as she isn't on her own. At the weekends we take them out for long off lead runs and its a struggle to take Lucy out with us - she clearly doesnt want to go, she wont even have her harness on anymore, she is biting us in all attempts not to go ..... but then screaming the house down if she is left alone - i feel so mean forcing her to go out, but i cant leave her home alone so distressed either.
> 
> Honestly, if i didnt have the other two then i wouldnt force her out anymore. She likes to potter round in the garden but once the winter sets in, even that will stop.


Some already suggested a doggy pram but would a doggy sling be worth a try? We used one for Emma when she was a pup but for you it would mean she was close to your body, so comforting plus you could put her down to have a sniff now & again.

I so love oldies & if only we humans could live in the moment like they do rather than thinking how long we have left with them - almost 2 years now since Daisy went & still touch her picture & say goodnight to her every night. We should just enjoy every moment we are privileged to have them & hope that there is something else after life & we will all be together again.


----------



## Sandysmum

Over the past couple of months I've noticed Jet has been doing things he's not done for some years, and I'm wondering if he's starting with dementia? When we moved here over 3 years ago, he stopped sitting with me on the sofa coz with a bigger room I could get two and he claimed one for himself. For the past few weeks he's started coming and sitting with me again, he's climbing on the furniture, jumping about on his hind legs, and doing things that a 15 year old dog shouldn't really be doing. He's always been a greedy dog, but calmed down a lot for a few years and now he's back to shoving his nose into everything - he even stole a sandwich out of my shopping bag which I'd left on the table, I was out of the room for only a couple of mins!! He's not stolen any food for years. He's also sleeping a lot more than he used to, but that's only to be expected really.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, he's healthy and happy which makes me happy. I'm just wondering should I be trying to stop him from the jumping around, he's not showing any signs of pain, and the vets pleased with him, I'm just concerned he might fall. But how do you stop a stubborn dog from enjoying himself and would it be the right thing to do anyway ?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Jetsmum my Daisy was the same starting at about 15 or so, she was found abandoned in the wood having lived on what she could catch as a youngster & at around 15 she went off her food in a bowl & I used to hide her kibble or play throwing it to her to catch or chase, she loved it & ate really well, the vet thought i was mad but if it ment she was getting food i didnt care. She also started stalking pigeons n squirrels as she would have done in the woods. Quite often she would wonder into a room & stand looking around like I sometimes do wondering what the he'll I had come in there for. Yes the vet did say it was the start of doggy old age even tho she was as lively as ever. I think it was Vitalin he put her on & that did improve things & the vet said let her do what she wants to as long as you keep her safe, which we did. She went on happily to 17 nearly 18 & even the day she left us she had spent running about barking on her usual 1 mile walk. Hopefully your Jet will go on just as long and happily as my Daisy so just continue the way things are & enjoy all your times together. To them its just another phase of their lives with no thought of tomorrow, if only we were like that!


----------



## Maria_1986

Chevy will be making her trip to the bridge tomorrow. We have had a bad few days, she can't always keep her meals and subsequently her meds down and she has been really miserable for most of today - interspersed, of course, with some bouncing this evening for just enough time to make us question our choice, followed by a 6 hour nap. She has always had a little mischievous twinkle in her eye as she plots her next trouble making scheme and that has been missing today for the first time and for the first time she looked at me and all I could see was sadness looking back at me. She looked so fed up today.
She will be having a macdonalds breakfast and I will push her up to the top of one of her fav spots in her pram to sniff the breeze and eat/roll in some cow pat's before her final vet appointment. 

I don't really know what I will do without her.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh so very very sorry to hear that but you are doing whats right for Chevy not yourself & thats what you do when you truly love.
God Bless Chevy run free now beautiful one xx


----------



## 3dogs2cats

So sorry Maria, I`ll be thinking of you today.


----------



## Kimmikins

I’m so sorry, Maria, I’ll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Kimmikins

As for Scrumpy Jack, he can’t manage a walk any longer than 15mins or he starts to stumble and twitch  

I took him out yesterday, and the stubborn little bugger refused to turn around! He’s still loving going out for a wander, so I am going to look into some trollies or buggies for him. He’s also still loving his food, loving hydro, and still has his cheeky and belligerent personality. He still loves a snuggle, too, but spends most days in his cooling coat because he runs constantly warm. 

He’s booked in for his 3-monthly blood tests next week, so we’ll see how his blood sugars are doing.


----------



## Westie Mum

Maria_1986 said:


> Chevy will be making her trip to the bridge tomorrow. We have had a bad few days, she can't always keep her meals and subsequently her meds down and she has been really miserable for most of today - interspersed, of course, with some bouncing this evening for just enough time to make us question our choice, followed by a 6 hour nap. She has always had a little mischievous twinkle in her eye as she plots her next trouble making scheme and that has been missing today for the first time and for the first time she looked at me and all I could see was sadness looking back at me. She looked so fed up today.
> She will be having a macdonalds breakfast and I will push her up to the top of one of her fav spots in her pram to sniff the breeze and eat/roll in some cow pat's before her final vet appointment.
> 
> I don't really know what I will do without her.


I'm so sorry to hear this  I hope you enjoy the morning together x x


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> As for Scrumpy Jack, he can't manage a walk any longer than 15mins or he starts to stumble and twitch
> 
> I took him out yesterday, and the stubborn little bugger refused to turn around! He's still loving going out for a wander, so I am going to look into some trollies or buggies for him. He's also still loving his food, loving hydro, and still has his cheeky and belligerent personality. He still loves a snuggle, too, but spends most days in his cooling coat because he runs constantly warm.
> 
> He's booked in for his 3-monthly blood tests next week, so we'll see how his blood sugars are doing.


I hope the blood tests go well  it sounds like he would love a buggy, giving him best of both worlds x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Maria_1986 said:


> Chevy will be making her trip to the bridge tomorrow. We have had a bad few days, she can't always keep her meals and subsequently her meds down and she has been really miserable for most of today - interspersed, of course, with some bouncing this evening for just enough time to make us question our choice, followed by a 6 hour nap. She has always had a little mischievous twinkle in her eye as she plots her next trouble making scheme and that has been missing today for the first time and for the first time she looked at me and all I could see was sadness looking back at me. She looked so fed up today.
> She will be having a macdonalds breakfast and I will push her up to the top of one of her fav spots in her pram to sniff the breeze and eat/roll in some cow pat's before her final vet appointment.
> 
> I don't really know what I will do without her.


I'm so sorry Maria. Heartbreaking  Thinking of you x


----------



## C L F

Maria_1986 said:


> Chevy will be making her trip to the bridge tomorrow. We have had a bad few days, she can't always keep her meals and subsequently her meds down and she has been really miserable for most of today - interspersed, of course, with some bouncing this evening for just enough time to make us question our choice, followed by a 6 hour nap. She has always had a little mischievous twinkle in her eye as she plots her next trouble making scheme and that has been missing today for the first time and for the first time she looked at me and all I could see was sadness looking back at me. She looked so fed up today.
> She will be having a macdonalds breakfast and I will push her up to the top of one of her fav spots in her pram to sniff the breeze and eat/roll in some cow pat's before her final vet appointment.
> 
> I don't really know what I will do without her.


You really sound like her perfect owner


----------



## ebonycat

Maria_1986 said:


> Chevy will be making her trip to the bridge tomorrow. We have had a bad few days, she can't always keep her meals and subsequently her meds down and she has been really miserable for most of today - interspersed, of course, with some bouncing this evening for just enough time to make us question our choice, followed by a 6 hour nap. She has always had a little mischievous twinkle in her eye as she plots her next trouble making scheme and that has been missing today for the first time and for the first time she looked at me and all I could see was sadness looking back at me. She looked so fed up today.
> She will be having a macdonalds breakfast and I will push her up to the top of one of her fav spots in her pram to sniff the breeze and eat/roll in some cow pat's before her final vet appointment.
> 
> I don't really know what I will do without her.


Thinking of you today Maria x


----------



## Kimmikins

A friend is going to lend us her “chariot” to try out at the weekend. Then I can see whether it’s worth investing in one, or if Scrumpy Jack will simple turn his nose up!


----------



## Maria_1986

Thank you all. I am devastated but it was what was best for her so I'm trying to hold to that.


----------



## Westie Mum

Maria_1986 said:


> Thank you all. I am devastated but it was what was best for her so I'm trying to hold to that.


You are very brave doing what was best for her instead of your own heart x


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> A friend is going to lend us her "chariot" to try out at the weekend. Then I can see whether it's worth investing in one, or if Scrumpy Jack will simple turn his nose up!


We need pictures


----------



## westie~ma

Maria_1986 said:


> Thank you all. I am devastated but it was what was best for her so I'm trying to hold to that.


Hope you are holding up xxxx
Doing the right thing is the hardest


----------



## westie~ma

Kimmikins said:


> A friend is going to lend us her "chariot" to try out at the weekend. Then I can see whether it's worth investing in one, or if Scrumpy Jack will simple turn his nose up!


Can definitly vouch for the one Mont has.

Very sturdy which was important to me as most of it's life will be off roading on rough paths. 
It is big though


----------



## Kimmikins

westie~ma said:


> Can definitly vouch for the one Mont has.
> 
> Very sturdy which was important to me as most of it's life will be off roading on rough paths.
> It is big though


I'm not sure the size I have in mind. I'm hoping that my mum will be able to use it to support her while she walks, so that she can start taking him out for walks again.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Anyone feed their oldies more than 3x a day ? Tango is permanently hungry , she's been whinging a lot today , so I'm considering slipping an extra little snack in around lunch time.
She's not overweight , another 1lb wouldn't hurt , but don't want her too porky ! And of course Reena will be most put out if she doesn't get a lunch time snack too, but she does put weight on easily since she was spayed.


----------



## Kimmikins

SusieRainbow said:


> Anyone feed their oldies more than 3x a day ? Tango is permanently hungry , she's been whinging a lot today , so I'm considering slipping an extra little snack in around lunch time.
> She's not overweight , another 1lb wouldn't hurt , but don't want her too porky ! And of course Reena will be most put out if she doesn't get a lunch time snack too, but she does put weight on easily since she was spayed.


Scrumpy gets fed 4 times a day, but that's because of his insulinoma. My view is that when they get to a certain age they're allowed to have a little cushioning...as long as they're not massively overweight some extra food is ok


----------



## SusieRainbow

My thoughts too, but Reena won't be too happy!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Would it be too much bother to divide both the girls food allowance into 4? Then Reena would think she is having a special treat as well?


----------



## westie~ma

Funny you should mention this, Mont has started asking for food from around 4.30 instead of 6pm. 

I stall him with a biscuit. 

He'd eat all day if he could.


----------



## SusieRainbow

westie~ma said:


> Funny you should mention this, Mont has started asking for food from around 4.30 instead of 6pm.
> 
> I stall him with a biscuit.
> 
> He'd eat all day if he could.


So would Tango, but at times she does seem to be genuinely distressed by hunger pangs. She's liable to go scavenging in the garden at those times so I'd prefer her to have proper food ! I'll probably try giving them a small snack when I have my lunch and see how she is with that.
How many times a day do you feed Mont ? 
Maybe the cooler weather is making them hungrier, it is me !


----------



## westie~ma

SusieRainbow said:


> So would Tango, but at times she does seem to be genuinely distressed by hunger pangs. She's liable to go scavenging in the garden at those times so I'd prefer her to have proper food ! I'll probably try giving them a small snack when I have my lunch and see how she is with that.
> How many times a day do you feed Mont ?
> Maybe the cooler weather is making them hungrier, it is me !


I feed him twice a day.

I have cut down his portion size, over the last two years our walking routine has really dropped off, him slowing down and me having to look after my mother more, he gained weight to just under 10kgs so needed to do something. He's down to 8.4kgs now.

I feed homecooked vegetables (carrots, peas, brocolli, cauliflower, green beans) with a sardine (mainly) although I mix up his meat portion ... lambs hearts, tuna, turkey mince some beef.

I could increase his veg portion I suppose


----------



## SusieRainbow

westie~ma said:


> I feed him twice a day.
> 
> I have cut down his portion size, over the last two years our walking routine has really dropped off, him slowing down and me having to look after my mother more, he gained weight to just under 10kgs so needed to do something. He's down to 8.4kgs now.
> 
> I feed homecooked vegetables (carrots, peas, brocolli, cauliflower, green beans) with a sardine (mainly) although I mix up his meat portion ... lambs hearts, tuna, turkey mince some beef.
> 
> I could increase his veg portion I suppose


He sounds better fed than me ! I'll try giving the girls more veg mixed into their meals to fill them up more.


----------



## Kimmikins

Complex carbs like veggies, sweet potato etc are very good for stabilising blood sugars, so they probably help them keeping a bit fuller for a bit longer. Plus you can give them a fair few and not be giving too many extra calories


----------



## 3dogs2cats

I feed my oldie 3 or 4 times a day but I am trying to get as much food as I can into her. It is difficult with her greedy guts `brother` though because obviously he wants extra food too so I`ve split his food up into small portions to fool him into thinking he is getting special food too 

We had vet appointment this week to see how things are going, she has gained a little weight not as much as I would have liked but much better than losing any! The vet is very happy with her progress and doesn't see anything that makes them concerned about her quality of life. Booked back in for next check 5 weeks time so keeping everything crossed we don`t need to see them before that time!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Thanks, the sweet potato is a great idea, they both love it. I have some in so will cook it for them tomorrow.


----------



## Sandysmum

Jet's always been food oriented, but as he's got older it's getting worse. Maybe an extra meal a day would be a good idea, but should that be done by splitting his food into three instead of two or adding an extra meal?


----------



## 3dogs2cats

jetsmum said:


> Jet's always been food oriented, but as he's got older it's getting worse. Maybe an extra meal a day would be a good idea, but should that be done by splitting his food into three instead of two or adding an extra meal?


 It depends on Jets weight/body condition do you think he needs more food to gain/maintain weight or do you think he is just feeling a bit peckish between meals?
My girl needs to gain weight as she is naturally thin anyway but following her recent illness she lost far to much weight so I her case I am feeding her more food through out the day. My boy however is just a greedy little pig and fancies extra meal times too so in his case I`m feeding same amount of food but split into smaller portions. If you feel Jet could do with extra food them add another meal in but if not maybe just split his meal allowance over three meals.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning everyone 
How’s all the oldies doing?

We (the vets) still haven’t found a stable insulin dose for Lady. She’s had her insulin dose increaes twice now. Blood tests three weeks after each increase.
We are week three of the latest increase, we are at the vets this Friday morning for another blood test, hoping there’s no glucose in her blood, or very little.
She’s coping really well, doesn’t flinch when she has her injections (twice a day).
She’s still drinking more than before all this started.
The first few weeks were tough, she’s not allowed any treats anymore 
But we are in a routine now, she gets her breakfast (biscuits that are high in protein) at 5.30am & her dinner (same biscuits) at 5.30pm. With a bit of cut up boiled turkey or chicken mixed in (if she has turkey in the morning, she has to have turkey that night. Same as if she had chicken in the morning has to be the same that night).
Then ten mins after eating she has her insulin injection. She has to have her meals & injections twelve hours apart.

I’m really hoping it’s good news on Friday.

I hope everyone & your oldies are all ok, have a good day x


----------



## Kimmikins

That sounds like hard work  but hopefully you can find the right dose for her and settle into the routine. 

Scrumpy Jack had his vet visit for his 3 monthly blood tests. While there I told the vet about his symptoms, his walking etc, and he didn’t agree that it’s a pure side effect of his insulinoma and steroids. He poked and prodded and he has a bad back!

And the soreness could be causing many if not all of his symptoms, so he’s started him on gabapentin and he goes back in two weeks to see if it’s helping. Low impact exercise, get some carpet off cuts and continue with the hydro because the vet thinks he’s in great shape. I am SO happy! Which seems weird, being happy he’s in pain, but it means it’s something we can hopefully improve rather than being a progression of old age and illness


----------



## ebonycat

Kimmikins said:


> That sounds like hard work  but hopefully you can find the right dose for her and settle into the routine.
> 
> Scrumpy Jack had his vet visit for his 3 monthly blood tests. While there I told the vet about his symptoms, his walking etc, and he didn't agree that it's a pure side effect of his insulinoma and steroids. He poked and prodded and he has a bad back!
> 
> And the soreness could be causing many if not all of his symptoms, so he's started him on gabapentin and he goes back in two weeks to see if it's helping. Low impact exercise, get some carpet off cuts and continue with the hydro because the vet thinks he's in great shape. I am SO happy! Which seems weird, being happy he's in pain, but it means it's something we can hopefully improve rather than being a progression of old age and illness


It's great the vet thinks he's in great shape. 
I hope the medication helps Jack & you see an improvement x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

ebonycat, if you have to keep the insulin in the fridge then try to remember (like you haven't already got enough to think about!) its not very comfortable for them when its very cold so try to removed it at least 5 mins before you need to inject. Hope all goes well at the next vet visit - these bloody animals do love to worry us dont they!

Kimmikins, sounds awful to say I'm glad its the back causing the problems rather than the alternative but you know what I mean - same to you as ebonycat - these bloody animals love to worry us dont they!!!


----------



## ebonycat

DaisyBluebell said:


> ebonycat, if you have to keep the insulin in the fridge then try to remember (like you haven't already got enough to think about!) its not very comfortable for them when its very cold so try to removed it at least 5 mins before you need to inject. Hope all goes well at the next vet visit - these bloody animals do love to worry us dont they!
> 
> Kimmikins, sounds awful to say I'm glad its the back causing the problems rather than the alternative but you know what I mean - same to you as ebonycat - these bloody animals love to worry us dont they!!!


Thank you
Yes her insulin is kept in the fridge & I do get it out while I'm dishing up her breakfast, so by the time it's injection time it's not as cold for her 
She has given me some sleepless nights, but she's worth it


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> That sounds like hard work  but hopefully you can find the right dose for her and settle into the routine.
> 
> Scrumpy Jack had his vet visit for his 3 monthly blood tests. While there I told the vet about his symptoms, his walking etc, and he didn't agree that it's a pure side effect of his insulinoma and steroids. He poked and prodded and he has a bad back!
> 
> And the soreness could be causing many if not all of his symptoms, so he's started him on gabapentin and he goes back in two weeks to see if it's helping. Low impact exercise, get some carpet off cuts and continue with the hydro because the vet thinks he's in great shape. I am SO happy! Which seems weird, being happy he's in pain, but it means it's something we can hopefully improve rather than being a progression of old age and illness


I am happy for you too! (Sounds odd saying I'm happy he's got a bad back though!) hopefully the gabapentin helps  Lucy didn't respond very well last time with just gabapentin so they gave her metacam aswell which took the edge off more but still not completely. They then tried her with tramadol aswell so the 3 meds staged throughout the day and she was so much better within just a few days! ...... just a FYI incase he's not much better in 2 weeks.

Does you vet offer laser therapy? Highly recommended for back (and joint) issues. Lucy responds really well to laser and not very expensive either so she still has oldie maintenance treatments even now.



ebonycat said:


> Thank you
> Yes her insulin is kept in the fridge & I do get it out while I'm dishing up her breakfast, so by the time it's injection time it's not as cold for her
> She has given me some sleepless nights, but she's worth it


I think all our oldies give us a few sleepless nights ! You are right though, absolutely worth it


----------



## Westie Mum

We've just come back from taking the dogs to Norfolk for a week and this was the first time in a while we didn't have any issues or stress with Lucy. She thoroughly enjoyed her gentle beach walks and even managed some beach running!

One afternoon we were doing more recall with Oscar (he has had tendencies to loose self control on the beach!) naturally Poppy joins in, but Lucy usually just stands next to OH watching the two lunatics running around.

But off she went, running with them, I was like :Jawdrop once I finished filming Oscar and realised Lucy was with them .... hence why the video cuts to Oscar rather than watching Lucy still running, but it was a bit blowy and my eyes were streaming so didn't notice the little black dot following :Shamefullyembarrased (And yes I did call Oscar a good girl :Hilarious)






I don't think she's looking bad for 14 and a half !










Just a shame her temper is like a proper old lady, but we can live with that


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh lovely lovely little video, their dear little faces, total joy. 
Where were you in Norfolk? We were in Winterton over the weekend, Emma met up with one of her brothers & one of her sisters & they did mad zoomies on the beach


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh, she's amazing ! 
We have to forgive a bit of grumpiness, but here it's more Reena than Tango.
Where is that gorgeous beach ? Obviously dog friendly.


----------



## ebonycat

Aww lovely video, they are just so happy together, go Lucy 
As @SusieRainbow says we can forgive a bit of grumpiness at their age.
She's looking great for fourteen & a half x


----------



## catz4m8z

aww, cute video! Looking very good for 14 and half too.

Ive got Adam booked in Friday for a dental as part of his 'OAP MOT'! Checking bloods including thyroid as well so hoping it all goes ok. This is the first year Ive had to start thinking of my lot as oldies but Adam and Hannah are 10 this year (and already on joint care supplements) and Heidi will be 10 next year so I suppose I should start getting used to the thought.:Shy


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> We've just come back from taking the dogs to Norfolk for a week and this was the first time in a while we didn't have any issues or stress with Lucy. She thoroughly enjoyed her gentle beach walks and even managed some beach running!
> 
> One afternoon we were doing more recall with Oscar (he has had tendencies to loose self control on the beach!) naturally Poppy joins in, but Lucy usually just stands next to OH watching the two lunatics running around.
> 
> But off she went, running with them, I was like :Jawdrop once I finished filming Oscar and realised Lucy was with them .... hence why the video cuts to Oscar rather than watching Lucy still running, but it was a bit blowy and my eyes were streaming so didn't notice the little black dot following :Shamefullyembarrased (And yes I did call Oscar a good girl :Hilarious)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she's looking bad for 14 and a half !
> 
> View attachment 368994
> 
> 
> Just a shame her temper is like a proper old lady, but we can live with that


That is so lovely to see and look at her go!! :Joyful She is looking fab.

Great recall from Oscar too!


----------



## Westie Mum

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh lovely lovely little video, their dear little faces, total joy.
> Where were you in Norfolk? We were in Winterton over the weekend, Emma met up with one of her brothers & one of her sisters & they did mad zoomies on the beach


We were just round the corner from you! We were staying at Hickling but that was on Waxham beach, walking towards Winterton 

We did go to Winteron on the last day but it's so busy compared to Waxham so we turned left down the slope and walked towards Waxham lol, then back along the dunes on the way back.



SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, she's amazing !
> We have to forgive a bit of grumpiness, but here it's more Reena than Tango.
> Where is that gorgeous beach ? Obviously dog friendly.


Norfolk beaches are mainly dog friendly, there's a small handful that have restrictions but even those are usually only certain sections.

If you walk at a good pace past the entry sections, doesn't take long before you're away from other people and have huge stretches of sandy beach to yourself 



ebonycat said:


> Aww lovely video, they are just so happy together, go Lucy
> As @SusieRainbow says we can forgive a bit of grumpiness at their age.
> She's looking great for fourteen & a half x


Thank you 



catz4m8z said:


> aww, cute video! Looking very good for 14 and half too.
> 
> Ive got Adam booked in Friday for a dental as part of his 'OAP MOT'! Checking bloods including thyroid as well so hoping it all goes ok. This is the first year Ive had to start thinking of my lot as oldies but Adam and Hannah are 10 this year (and already on joint care supplements) and Heidi will be 10 next year so I suppose I should start getting used to the thought.:Shy


Hope his dental and bloods goes well tomorrow  the years just go so quick don't they !



Dogloverlou said:


> That is so lovely to see and look at her go!! :Joyful She is looking fab.
> 
> Great recall from Oscar too!


I wish I'd realised/seen Lucy was running with them and filmed her to the end, she was so excited bless her! And she's such a little dot to see ! Not helped by the zoom/video on my iphone is a bit cruddy.

It actually looks like I've got 3 well trained dogs in that video lol ..... to be fair, the girls are very well behaved, just bugger pants that turns deaf when he wants too 

On a plus note OH was watching all the prelease stuff online for the new iphone as you can record 4K ultra HD videos on it so he told me to treat myself so I can get some nicer videos of them next time. Don't think he realised quite how much they are but :Shamefullyembarrased ..... it's arriving tomorrow


----------



## 3dogs2cats

ebonycat said:


> I'm really hoping it's good news on Friday.


How did it go yesterday Ebonycat?

Love the video on the beach Westie Mum great to see them having so much fun, I love Norfolk beaches.

Catz4m8z, the fact they are getting older just sort of creeps up on you doesn`t it!

Hope everyone`s oldies are having a good weekend, I spoke to soon saying I hoped we didn`t need to see vet until next months scheduled appointment, we have been today as madame has managed to tear a chunk of skin off her side. Nothing serious I just wasn`t taking the risk of injection on top of everything else!


----------



## SusieRainbow

We've just been to see a lovely kennels for the girls as sadly the one they've been going to is no longer suitable. It was really quiet and calm, in the middle of nowhere, with heated kennels and attached outdoor runs. Quite expensive as they call themselves a 'Pet Hotel', but I think it will be worth it. They get checked at 10 pm before settling which I like , any problems they are either checked again overnight or taken into the owner's house.
The owner did say she would need a note from the vet to say Tango was fit for kenneling given her age but we can accept that . So we've made our first booking on a trial basis but I do feel confident that it will work for them. 
We visited one yesterday, as soon as we got out of the car the barking was deafening , the kennels looked very sparse and clinical and Tango was trembling with fear. We knew straight away that wasn't for us.
I can't tell you how relieved I am to have it sorted.


----------



## ebonycat

Afternoon everyone & oldies

@3dogs2cats thank you for asking, diabetic nurse that took bloods said if I didn't hear back today it will be sometime on Monday.
Waiting is not my strong point, especially where Lady is concerned.
Your poor girl (what's her name?), that sounds painful, I hope she's ok & heals well.

@SusieRainbow the kennels (doggie hotel) sounds wonderful, I hope everything goes well with their first stay & your girls like it.


----------



## Kimmikins

SusieRainbow said:


> We've just been to see a lovely kennels for the girls as sadly the one they've been going to is no longer suitable. It was really quiet and calm, in the middle of nowhere, with heated kennels and attached outdoor runs. Quite expensive as they call themselves a 'Pet Hotel', but I think it will be worth it. They get checked at 10 pm before settling which I like , any problems they are either checked again overnight or taken into the owner's house.
> The owner did say she would need a note from the vet to say Tango was fit for kenneling given her age but we can accept that . So we've made our first booking on a trial basis but I do feel confident that it will work for them.
> We visited one yesterday, as soon as we got out of the car the barking was deafening , the kennels looked very sparse and clinical and Tango was trembling with fear. We knew straight away that wasn't for us.
> I can't tell you how relieved I am to have it sorted.


I really like that they want a note from the vet, that's the kind of thing that instills confidence in the kind of care they will provide. Sometimes it's worth paying a bit more to get peace of mind, and sadly sometimes you get what you pay for if it's on the cheaper end. 
(Not that that excuses the previous kennel's neglect of duty of care)


----------



## catz4m8z

That does sound like a nice kennel. I think Id be too worried to have any of mine go to a kennel TBH, I remember my old family dog always seemed to come back with kennel cough.

Adam did well on his first OAP health check yesterday! Blood tests were all fine and he only needed a scale and polish on his teeth so they werent in too bad a condition either. Apparently he does have a slight heart murmur but given his age and breed Im not surprised.
Had to carry him home coz he was too dopey to walk! Then he wouldnt eat anything last night and just wanted sleepy cuddles. He seems back to normal today though and I treated him to peanut butter porridge for breakfast which he wolfed down!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kimmikins said:


> I really like that they want a note from the vet, that's the kind of thing that instills confidence in the kind of care they will provide. Sometimes it's worth paying a bit more to get peace of mind, and sadly sometimes you get what you pay for if it's on the cheaper end.
> (Not that that excuses the previous kennel's neglect of duty of care)


The previous kennel wasn't cheap by any means and did have a separate block for smaller dogs which suited them. The owner of that one is ignoring letters and phone calls so obviously not intersted in any sort of mediation so we have to leave it at that. I can't help wondering if we were expecting too much of them to pick up on Tango's symptoms , but the owner of the new kennels felt they needed reporting so she obviously didn't think so. 
I guess we'll never know whatt went so badly wrong that weekend.


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> That does sound like a nice kennel. I think Id be too worried to have any of mine go to a kennel TBH, I remember my old family dog always seemed to come back with kennel cough.
> 
> Adam did well on his first OAP health check yesterday! Blood tests were all fine and he only needed a scale and polish on his teeth so they werent in too bad a condition either. Apparently he does have a slight heart murmur but given his age and breed Im not surprised.
> Had to carry him home coz he was too dopey to walk! Then he wouldnt eat anything last night and just wanted sleepy cuddles. He seems back to normal today though and I treated him to peanut butter porridge for breakfast which he wolfed down!


Unfortunately we really need somewhere to leave the girls sometimes as visiting my son involves a 4 hour drive and over-night stay. He's not a dog lover and Reena has blotted her copy-book once , she 's very scared of children and they have a 3 yr old. Although he's really good and calm round the dogs Reena's in a state of terror when he's within sight or earshot ! So much, much easier not to take them !
The new kennels advise immunisation against kennel cough so we'll do that. They've never picked it up before.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Excellent idea to have the kennel cough puffer. Not nose shy are they as it's a puffer up the nose but only takes a second a good kennels usually wont take dogs without it as if they get it in the kennels it's a shut down for them till the whole place is washed down but far more importantly it can be very serious for pups or older dogs if they get it.
The new place is sounding really good for the girls & a weight off your mind.


----------



## SusieRainbow

DaisyBluebell said:


> Excellent idea to have the kennel cough puffer. Not nose shy are they as it's a puffer up the nose but only takes a second a good kennels usually wont take dogs without it as if they get it in the kennels it's a shut down for them till the whole place is washed down but far more importantly it can be very serious for pups or older dogs if they get it.
> The new place is sounding really good for the girls & a weight off your mind.


I think they would be fine with a nasal spray so will ask about it next Saturday when Reena gets her boosters. 
The new kennels certainly is a weight off my mind and it's only 4 miles away - plus they groom if you ask ! 
But I'll leave that little treat until they are more familiar with the set-up.


----------



## Kimmikins

Scrumpy Jack's blood tests came back, and his fructosemine levels were low, 170-180 and normal starts at 190. We treat the dog, not the numbers though and he seems to be really benefiting from the gabapentin  Mum says he doesn't seem confused at all in the mornings now, so hopefully it was discomfort causing apparent confusion and now he's feeling less sore in the morning when he wakes up.
And today we had some lovely snuggles; he was demanding fusses rather than just laying on the arm of the chair like he has done recently. Tomorrow I can hopefully take him for a quick stroll to see how he does now that he's been on the painkillers for nearly a week.


----------



## ebonycat

Kimmikins said:


> Scrumpy Jack's blood tests came back, and his fructosemine levels were low, 170-180 and normal starts at 190. We treat the dog, not the numbers though and he seems to be really benefiting from the gabapentin  Mum says he doesn't seem confused at all in the mornings now, so hopefully it was discomfort causing apparent confusion and now he's feeling less sore in the morning when he wakes up.
> And today we had some lovely snuggles; he was demanding fusses rather than just laying on the arm of the chair like he has done recently. Tomorrow I can hopefully take him for a quick stroll to see how he does now that he's been on the painkillers for nearly a week.
> View attachment 369500
> View attachment 369501


That's good news that the painkillers are working & Scrumpy Jack is less sore in the mornings.
It feels so good when you can see an improvement in thier health & they are demanding snuggles again.
I hope Jack manages a little walk today & he enjoys it x


----------



## ebonycat

Eugh what a day, evening everyone & oldies
Hoping everyone is well.
Vet finely called this afternoon with Lady’s blood test results.
Not good I’m afraid, the insulin dose is still not controlling the glucose in her blood.
So next plan is, she’s going into the vets for the day (Monday), got to still give her her breakfast at 5.30am & her insulin dose afterwards. Then in to vets for 8am.
They will perform a glucose curve, which is testing her blood every hour. The blood glucose levels are plotted against time to produce a curve. The curve then indicates the changes in her blood glucose levels after her insulin is injected, they need to have her in their hospital within three hours after her morning insulin dose.
Hopefully she will be home before she is due her dinner at 5.30pm & her evening insulin dose is due just after her dinner.
Not great news but I want them to find the correct insulin dose she needs.
She’s fine in herself, had huge zoomies in the park this morning at 7am, we had the park to ourselves. She was so happy, it was lovely to see, made me nearly cry (tears of joy).
The only thing is she’s still drinking a fair bit of water at times, which the vets know about. It’s just been trying to find the correct dose to keep her stable.
She’s also not putting on weight (she lost a lot of weight when she first got ill) even though I’ve up’ed her kibble amount. Her diabetic nurse agreed with me to increase the amount she was being fed.
She can’t have treats. She is allowed some boiled chicken/ turkey mixed in with her kibble. And a tiny bit of boiled chicken/turkey at lunch time.
Hopefully Monday’s tests will show what is needed.


----------



## Kimmikins

Poor girl  Blood sugars are tricky little blighters; we have the opposite problem with Scrumpy, in that his sugars are always too low.
Fingers crossed they can find the best dose for her, and in time for dinner


----------



## 3dogs2cats

ebonycat said:


> Eugh what a day, evening everyone & oldies
> Hoping everyone is well.
> Vet finely called this afternoon with Lady's blood test results.
> Not good I'm afraid, the insulin dose is still not controlling the glucose in her blood.
> So next plan is, she's going into the vets for the day (Monday), got to still give her her breakfast at 5.30am & her insulin dose afterwards. Then in to vets for 8am.
> They will perform a glucose curve, which is testing her blood every hour. The blood glucose levels are plotted against time to produce a curve. The curve then indicates the changes in her blood glucose levels after her insulin is injected, they need to have her in their hospital within three hours after her morning insulin dose.
> Hopefully she will be home before she is due her dinner at 5.30pm & her evening insulin dose is due just after her dinner.
> Not great news but I want them to find the correct insulin dose she needs.
> She's fine in herself, had huge zoomies in the park this morning at 7am, we had the park to ourselves. She was so happy, it was lovely to see, made me nearly cry (tears of joy).
> The only thing is she's still drinking a fair bit of water at times, which the vets know about. It's just been trying to find the correct dose to keep her stable.
> She's also not putting on weight (she lost a lot of weight when she first got ill) even though I've up'ed her kibble amount. Her diabetic nurse agreed with me to increase the amount she was being fed.
> She can't have treats. She is allowed some boiled chicken/ turkey mixed in with her kibble. And a tiny bit of boiled chicken/turkey at lunch time.
> Hopefully Monday's tests will show what is needed.


Oh that's a shame, hopefully they will get her sorted Monday, diabetes is something I dread having to deal with because of the strict routine involved!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all & oldies, hoping everyone’s well & had a nice weekend.
Well I’ve just dropped Lady dog off at the vet hospital for her glucose curve testing. Isn’t heart breaking seeing them go off with a vet nurse & knowing what’s going to happen to them 
She’s fine going to the vets & she walked off ok but she did look back at me.
Now it’s just the case of waiting for them to phone, to tell me she’s ready to be picked up.
The vet I spoke to last week did say they would try get her home before the time her evening meal & insulin injection is due. I’ve told them that she won’t eat in hospital, so hopefully she will be home by 5.
Now to keep busy till then.
Have a good day all x


----------



## SusieRainbow

I hope all goes well with her and she gets back for her tea!


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you, she was ready to be picked up at 4. The tests went well, vet is happy with how the glucose curve went. There’s still some glucose in bloods that need to come down so insulin dose has been increased again by another unit twice a day. Back to see vet in two weeks to discuss how she is, if no change then to increase dose again by another unit, then check bloods three weeks after that.
She’s happy she’s home, eaten her dinner, now huddled up on sofa with me.
Think she will sleep well tonight x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Glad to hear everything went well @ebonycat


----------



## Westie Mum

Life is a bit busy at the moment and can't seem to get more than 5 minutes to sit down!



SusieRainbow said:


> We've just been to see a lovely kennels for the girls as sadly the one they've been going to is no longer suitable. It was really quiet and calm, in the middle of nowhere, with heated kennels and attached outdoor runs. Quite expensive as they call themselves a 'Pet Hotel', but I think it will be worth it. They get checked at 10 pm before settling which I like , any problems they are either checked again overnight or taken into the owner's house.
> The owner did say she would need a note from the vet to say Tango was fit for kenneling given her age but we can accept that . So we've made our first booking on a trial basis but I do feel confident that it will work for them.
> We visited one yesterday, as soon as we got out of the car the barking was deafening , the kennels looked very sparse and clinical and Tango was trembling with fear. We knew straight away that wasn't for us.
> I can't tell you how relieved I am to have it sorted.


Am really hapoy you've found somewhere for the girls  when do they first go ?



Kimmikins said:


> Scrumpy Jack's blood tests came back, and his fructosemine levels were low, 170-180 and normal starts at 190. We treat the dog, not the numbers though and he seems to be really benefiting from the gabapentin  Mum says he doesn't seem confused at all in the mornings now, so hopefully it was discomfort causing apparent confusion and now he's feeling less sore in the morning when he wakes up.
> And today we had some lovely snuggles; he was demanding fusses rather than just laying on the arm of the chair like he has done recently. Tomorrow I can hopefully take him for a quick stroll to see how he does now that he's been on the painkillers for nearly a week.
> View attachment 369500
> View attachment 369501


Awww there he is Mr Handsome  glad he's responding well 

A Westie demanding fusses ..... never  :Hilarious



ebonycat said:


> Thank you, she was ready to be picked up at 4. The tests went well, vet is happy with how the glucose curve went. There's still some glucose in bloods that need to come down so insulin dose has been increased again by another unit twice a day. Back to see vet in two weeks to discuss how she is, if no change then to increase dose again by another unit, then check bloods three weeks after that.
> She's happy she's home, eaten her dinner, now huddled up on sofa with me.
> Think she will sleep well tonight x


Fingers crossed for her .... hope you both sleep well!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Westie Mum said:


> Am really hapoy you've found somewhere for the girls  when do they first go ?


They go on 20th for one night, then all being well 3 nights the following weekend while we visit our son.
I really am dreading leaving them.


----------



## Kimmikins

The thread is probably a bit buried now, it's a few days since I had to write it, but I'm sorry to say that Scrumpy Jack crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Saturday, @Westie Mum

It was very peaceful, he went to his bed for a nap and passed away while he slept


----------



## Dogloverlou

Kimmikins said:


> The thread is probably a bit buried now, it's a few days since I had to write it, but I'm sorry to say that Scrumpy Jack crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Saturday, @Westie Mum
> 
> It was very peaceful, he went to his bed for a nap and passed away while he slept


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that  I'm not quite as frequent as I once was here so I've missed the thread. Passing away in their sleep is a peaceful way to go though. In some respects easier for you too I'd guess as you didn't need to make that dreadful decision.


----------



## Kimmikins

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that  I'm not quite as frequent as I once was here so I've missed the thread. Passing away in their sleep is a peaceful way to go though. In some respects easier for you too I'd guess as you didn't need to make that dreadful decision.


I flit between feeling sad that I didn't know it was coming, because I could have prepared, to feeling grateful that he got to do it when he chose, in the place he wanted to go. A friend told me that it was his gift to us, so we didn't have to make the decision for him...and I like that thought.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Kimmikins said:


> I flit between feeling sad that I didn't know it was coming, because I could have prepared, to feeling grateful that he got to do it when he chose, in the place he wanted to go. A friend told me that it was his gift to us, so we didn't have to make the decision for him...and I like that thought.


That's totally understandable. I like your friend's thought too.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

I`m am so sorry for your loss Kimmikins, I think we all wish our beloved pets could go in the way lovely Scrumpy Jack did but of course I know that is no comfort in grief.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Kimmikins said:


> The thread is probably a bit buried now, it's a few days since I had to write it, but I'm sorry to say that Scrumpy Jack crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Saturday, @Westie Mum
> 
> It was very peaceful, he went to his bed for a nap and passed away while he slept


OMG no,so very very sorry to hear that. 
Run free now SJ x


----------



## Kimmikins

DaisyBluebell said:


> OMG no,so very very sorry to hear that.
> Run free now SJ x


Thank you. Didn't want to hijack the thread with a whole lotta sad


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Kimmikins said:


> Thank you. Didn't want to hijack the thread with a whole lotta sad


We all have every right to be sad for you but happy that that lovely boy is now running free & waiting for you x


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm sorry for your loss, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Kimmikins

DaisyBluebell said:


> We all have every right to be sad for you but happy that that lovely boy is now running free & waiting for you x





jetsmum said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, I don't know what else to say.


Thanks both of you. Like DB says, he's running around and waiting for me; in my mind he's 7 again, handsome and chunky and bolshy as anything.


----------



## ebonycat

Kimmikins said:


> The thread is probably a bit buried now, it's a few days since I had to write it, but I'm sorry to say that Scrumpy Jack crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Saturday, @Westie Mum
> 
> It was very peaceful, he went to his bed for a nap and passed away while he slept


I'm so, so very sorry to hear this, but to hear he passed away peacefully is some comfort.
Thinking of you, run free at the bridge sweet boy. He will be pain free now, playing with new friends until you both met again xx


----------



## westie~ma

Kimmikins said:


> The thread is probably a bit buried now, it's a few days since I had to write it, but I'm sorry to say that Scrumpy Jack crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Saturday, @Westie Mum
> 
> It was very peaceful, he went to his bed for a nap and passed away while he slept


Oh no, sorry to read this 

To think of the way that he passed as his gift to you ... wow! I hope my chap can go in such a peaceful way when its his time.

Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> The thread is probably a bit buried now, it's a few days since I had to write it, but I'm sorry to say that Scrumpy Jack crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Saturday, @Westie Mum
> 
> It was very peaceful, he went to his bed for a nap and passed away while he slept


I'm so so sorry to read this   

I know I've never met him but I've come to love him over my time here and my heart hurts right now and to know how desperately sad you and your mum must be.

It's nice to know he went peacefully though, not many do.

He will be greatly missed x x x

Run free Mr Handsome Sweet Cheeks :Kiss


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Morning to all the oldies, We are having a slightly strange experience with our oldie and if anyone of you have come across this. 
She is not wanting to stay in the house and just wants to be outside all the time, this is the complete opposite of how she normally is, unless it is very warm which seems to trigger her hunting instincts she is very much an inside girl. She can no longer climb the stairs sadly so I sleep with her downstairs, this is how it has been since early July, been no problem she has been sleeping soundly. Flecha does have onset CCD so does need to know someone is with her but she settles fairly quickly when she hears/sees me. That has changed this week when she started asking to go out in the night, but then doesn`t want to come back in, when she does come in she doesn`t settle and wants to go back out. All she does is just stand on the patio she is not sniffing, rooting or hunting, nothing just stood. 
She did actually sleep better last night so I thought she was over it but since she been awake all she has done is stand outside on the patio! When she does come in she looks at the crate but she hasn`t been in there for years! she looks like she wants to get in but changes her mind and goes back out again.
I`m not sure what is going on, has her CCD just got worse? I`m worried she is heading for another stroke and that's why she acting strange. She is a at the vets next week I can of course take her anytime before but would prefer to see the same vet who has treated her throughout and knows her very well. 
Its really sad to see her like this, she has done so well with her recovery, she walks so much better and has gained a little weight but now this!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sadly my old girl did exactly what your describing, its similar to us when we go into a room and wonder what the hell we went in there for. Your doing everything you can for her so just continue that way. They are just confused but mine continued to enjoy life and still loved her walks and now and again ball chasing in the garden, even up to her last day she was still running about barking at the birds.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

DaisyBluebell said:


> Sadly my old girl did exactly what your describing, its similar to us when we go into a room and wonder what the hell we went in there for. Your doing everything you can for her so just continue that way. They are just confused but mine continued to enjoy life and still loved her walks and now and again ball chasing in the garden, even up to her last day she was still running about barking at the birds.


Thank you, She slept soundly again last night but this morning she wants to stand outside even though the weather is awful and she normally avoids going outside in the wind and rain. Overall she does seem to enjoy life she is eating better now and enjoys her walks and her `hunting` sessions she looks great it is just this behaviour that is concerning me know. But still I know there is little I can do about it, as you it is just a case of carrying on as we are. Bless their oldie hearts.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Is she on any supplements ?
Tango is on Senilife , I think it helps her general alertness and sleep patterns. She has Feelwells Goodnight biscuits at night and always sleeps well unless she's poorly, sometimes goes out and forgets what for so comes back in, but generally pretty good.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

She is on Vivitonin. When she showed signs of possible CCD we started her on Aktivait, however when she had her stroke in July the vet put her on the Vivitonin and as we were struggling to get medication into her at the time we just stuck with her prescribed medication and stopped her supplements. I`m going to get the Goodnight biscuits, she has slept well the last two nights but the two before that she was up in the garden all night and that is not good for her or me!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Daisy was on Vivitonin I had forgotten that. She did very well on it


----------



## Westie Mum

3dogs2cats said:


> Morning to all the oldies, We are having a slightly strange experience with our oldie and if anyone of you have come across this.
> She is not wanting to stay in the house and just wants to be outside all the time, this is the complete opposite of how she normally is, unless it is very warm which seems to trigger her hunting instincts she is very much an inside girl. She can no longer climb the stairs sadly so I sleep with her downstairs, this is how it has been since early July, been no problem she has been sleeping soundly. Flecha does have onset CCD so does need to know someone is with her but she settles fairly quickly when she hears/sees me. That has changed this week when she started asking to go out in the night, but then doesn`t want to come back in, when she does come in she doesn`t settle and wants to go back out. All she does is just stand on the patio she is not sniffing, rooting or hunting, nothing just stood.
> She did actually sleep better last night so I thought she was over it but since she been awake all she has done is stand outside on the patio! When she does come in she looks at the crate but she hasn`t been in there for years! she looks like she wants to get in but changes her mind and goes back out again.
> I`m not sure what is going on, has her CCD just got worse? I`m worried she is heading for another stroke and that's why she acting strange. She is a at the vets next week I can of course take her anytime before but would prefer to see the same vet who has treated her throughout and knows her very well.
> Its really sad to see her like this, she has done so well with her recovery, she walks so much better and has gained a little weight but now this!


Sadly it does sound like it's the CCD, they just seem to loose themselves at times.

Definitely have a word with the vet as they may be able to tweak meds x


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> Is she on any supplements ?
> Tango is on Senilife , I think it helps her general alertness and sleep patterns. She has Feelwells Goodnight biscuits at night and always sleeps well unless she's poorly, sometimes goes out and forgets what for so comes back in, but generally pretty good.


Hope your girls are both ok x x

I'll be back properly soon, just seem horrendously busy atm!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Westie Mum said:


> Hope your girls are both ok x x
> 
> I'll be back properly soon, just seem horrendously busy atm!


Both fine atm thanks ( touch wood ! ) Hope yours are too.xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

Tango has some more mammary lumps , the vet has seen them but doesn't consider her a good surgical candidate. She's had so much surgery on her undercarriage there's hardly any unscarred skin to heal , so that's that. Recovery after her last mammary surgery was slow and painful, I don't think I can put her through that again.
As my vet says, at her age tumours are likely to be slow growing so it's just a case of keeping her happy and comfortable as long as we can. They don't seem to be troubling her at all at the moment but are very obvious when she's on her back inviting belly rubs.My heart sinks every time I see them , poor little girl, but they obviously bother me more than her.


----------



## Kimmikins

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango has some more mammary lumps , the vet has seen them but doesn't consider her a good surgical candidate. She's had so much surgery on her undercarriage there's hardly any unscarred skin to heal , so that's that. Recovery after her last mammary surgery was slow and painful, I don't think I can put her through that again.
> As my vet says, at her age tumours are likely to be slow growing so it's just a case of keeping her happy and comfortable as long as we can. They don't seem to be troubling her at all at the moment but are very obvious when she's on her back inviting belly rubs.My heart sinks every time I see them , poor little girl, but they obviously bother me more than her.


There does get to a stage where you have to put overall wellbeing first ahead of medical stuff. I had decided a few months ago that if Scrumpy's insulinoma reared it's head again that I wouldn't put him through the surgery again. Doing it when he was nearly 12 was hard enough, but at over 13 it would've been purely for my selfish reasons and not for his quality of life.

You give her an amazing life, and now it's all about celebrating her, and enjoying her, and giving her all the belly rubs


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kimmikins said:


> There does get to a stage where you have to put overall wellbeing first ahead of medical stuff. I had decided a few months ago that if Scrumpy's insulinoma reared it's head again that I wouldn't put him through the surgery again. Doing it when he was nearly 12 was hard enough, but at over 13 it would've been purely for my selfish reasons and not for his quality of life.
> 
> You give her an amazing life, and now it's all about celebrating her, and enjoying her, and giving her all the belly rubs


Thanks, I'm so glad you get it because I've got all kinds of guilt in my head. She's such a happy old girl I can't stand to see her in pain but feel as though I'm writing her off.
She'll be 15 on Bonfire Night.


----------



## Kimmikins

SusieRainbow said:


> Thanks, I'm so glad you get it because I've got all kinds of guilt in my head. She's such a happy old girl I can't stand to see her in pain but feel as though I'm writing her off.
> She'll be 15 on Bonfire Night.


You're definitely not writing her off! I'm sure if they could convey their wishes, it'd be a shorter life with less pain and more happiness, than a life that was longer but hard fought.

As long as she's happy, that's all that matters in her old age


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Quality over Quantity every time! We all know as they get older the more lumps n bumps & every time you run your hands over them it upsets you - we are all the same. She is, as far as she is concerned, a happy, healthy, much loved, youngster so why worry when she isn't (yeah easier said then done when we love them SO much).
Just think if things were the other way around what would she wish for you ? Exactly! Stop worrying about what could be years off - I started worrying about Daisy when she was 14 & she still had another 3 years to be with me! Do what they do, enjoy every minute, every day NOW who cares about tomorrow, they certainly don't.


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango has some more mammary lumps , the vet has seen them but doesn't consider her a good surgical candidate. She's had so much surgery on her undercarriage there's hardly any unscarred skin to heal , so that's that. Recovery after her last mammary surgery was slow and painful, I don't think I can put her through that again.
> As my vet says, at her age tumours are likely to be slow growing so it's just a case of keeping her happy and comfortable as long as we can. They don't seem to be troubling her at all at the moment but are very obvious when she's on her back inviting belly rubs.My heart sinks every time I see them , poor little girl, but they obviously bother me more than her.


I totally understand and completely agree ....quality over quantity :Kiss We wouldn't put Lucy through surgery now and she's a few months younger than Tango.

Long may they continue not to bother her and you can enjoy the rest of the time with her making some extra memories while she runs round care free and obvious x x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Thank you. 

When we got her from Rescue nearly 6 years ago she had just turned 9 but seemed much older. We didn't think we would have her very long , maybe till she was 12 , 13 , so she's surprised us. She's amazing how she keeps bouncing back , specially after the episode in August.
She's such a little sweetheart.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Oh I'm sorry to hear that @SusieRainbow  as you say, it's us who feel the guilt and sadness more than our amazing dogs who just get on with life, living each day as it comes. I too think you're doing the right thing. I have said the same with Missy.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear that @SusieRainbow  as you say, it's us who feel the guilt and sadness more than our amazing dogs who just get on with life, living each day as it comes. I too think you're doing the right thing. I have said the same with Missy.


Thanks , it's good to have the reassurance. OH and I have talked about it this evening.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy keeps doing this odd thing really. She's always had regular bile vomiting episodes none of which ever have an impact on her appetite or behavior etc. It's just something she's always done for reasons unknown. However the past month or so I'd say, she will attempt to be sick ( maybe once every fortnight or so ) but nothing comes up. She does the whole heaving her guts up etc but then instead of being sick she makes this bizarre noise instead  first time I thought she was choking again and shot up out of my bed!! Afterwards she is perfectly fine and doesn't seem bothered by the fact she hasn't been sick.


----------



## SusieRainbow

The girls were supposed to be trialling the new kennels overnight tonight but Tango started vomiting yesterday evening - 6-7 times in 2 and 1/2 hours ! Mainly partially digested food , then water too. At that point we said , one more vomit and we're off to the OOH vet - and she stopped !
It's a long time since she's had such a bad bout , I'm pretty sure it's environmentally linked as my cleaner comes on Friday and mops the kitchen floor , not sure what with , but we only use plain steam.
We're off to the vet at 11am, just to get her checked over, and have cancelled the kennels for today. They were very understanding and declined our offer to pay anyway,
I hope so much she's well enough to go in next weekend as we've arranged to visit my son and family for my birthday.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How is Tango now? What did vet say?


----------



## Kimmikins

How’d the vet trip go?


----------



## SusieRainbow

DaisyBluebell said:


> How is Tango now? What did vet say?


Thanks for asking.
She's brighter, no more vomiting and looking for food.
The vet said she was slightly dehydrated but otherwise nothing abnormal,and gave her an anti-sickness injection and a sachet of rehydrating powder , which she loved. 
The lovely vet also gave me some Ranitidine to give her at the start of further vomiting episodes.
Now sleeping off the trauma on the sofa snuggled up to her daddy. 
So we have to go back on Thursday to be checked over prior to kennels over the weekend , I wish so much we didn't have to leave her but my little grandson would be so disappointed not to see us.


----------



## Kimmikins

Sometimes we have to do these things, and then make up for it when we get home. It’s such great news that she’s none the worse for wear, that’s the important thing. I’m sure the kennels will keep a close eye on her xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Sweet old girl staying warm in her equafleece. She woke up on Saturday with a weepy looking eye. Still not quite right today so will keep an eye on it. I thought maybe the wind had got in it as we was away at the caravan over the weekend and it was very windy and wet! Noticing she's getting more wobbly too and loses her balance very easily now. Fell down no end of holes on the beach as she's not taking any notice where they are!










And the two oldies together. Love them.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh bless her, poor little sweetheart, I hope she's soon better. 
She looks lovely and cosy in her Equafleece, that Mulberry colour really suits her. 
We pick the girls up from Kennels in the morning after a 3 night weekend , can't wait to see them .


----------



## Kimmikins

They both look so cosy. It’s so hard watching them age, but they look so very content snuggled up


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I am a total sucker for a grey muzzle, what a pair of beauties you have there, do you think a speck of sand got in the eye and maybe scratched it? I used to use Optrex in a squeezy bottle when my old Daisy had a runny eye. Yes it is hard seeing them go from puppy to OAP but think how lucky we are to have them for all that time & in their own minds they are still puppies anyway! If only we could live in the moment like they do!
I love that Mulberry colour Equafleece, managed to get one for Emma last winter & actually put it on her this morning as heavy frost here in Nottinghamshire!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

SusieRainbow said:


> We pick the girls up from Kennels in the morning after a 3 night weekend , can't wait to see them .


How are the girls SR? Were they ok in the new kennels? Hope you had a nice weekend & didn't worry too much about them.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh bless her, poor little sweetheart, I hope she's soon better.
> She looks lovely and cosy in her Equafleece, that Mulberry colour really suits her.
> We pick the girls up from Kennels in the morning after a 3 night weekend , can't wait to see them .


Thanks Susie. I love the Mulberry on her too. Ordering one for Ty for Xmas and his birthday but undecided on the colour at the mo. 
Hope the kennel stay went well for the girls x



DaisyBluebell said:


> I am a total sucker for a grey muzzle, what a pair of beauties you have there, do you think a speck of sand got in the eye and maybe scratched it? I used to use Optrex in a squeezy bottle when my old Daisy had a runny eye. Yes it is hard seeing them go from puppy to OAP but think how lucky we are to have them for all that time & in their own minds they are still puppies anyway! If only we could live in the moment like they do!
> I love that Mulberry colour Equafleece, managed to get one for Emma last winter & actually put it on her this morning as heavy frost here in Nottinghamshire!


Thank you. I adore a grey muzzle too, Ty's is perfect. I don't think it was sand as we hadn't walked on the beach when it came up, just been out in the horrible cold & wind. It's been much better today though thank goodness  
I bet Emma suits the Mulberry too. I'm sure she appreciated staying warm and dry this morning


----------



## Animalfan

:ArghhHi all,
Wasn’t too sure about where to post as my situation fits into a few different threads.

I’ve just found out today that my old boy has kidney disease. I’m devastated. I’m not too sure as to all the details as the shock left me a little lost for words in the consult room, so I’m sat here blubbering into a glass of much needed wine with a million questions whirling in my head.

The short version of the story is.... we went to the vets for his geriatric check up, hes 13 and half, with the thought of starting pain meds for his arthritis but blood results revealed kidney disease so been advised to hold off on pain/ anti inflammatory meds for one month till a repeat blood test.

Any advice, info or tips are very welcome if only for my peace of mind


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So sorry to hear that, did the vet not give any other advice? I cant help as regards your question but no doubt others will come on with some advice. Don't start Googleing things you will end up only taking in negatives. Obviously leaving it for another month b4 more blood tests the vet can't be overly concerned at present but i would ring the surgery & ask questions of them saying you were too upset at the time to take it in. Hopefully its not as bad as you think.


----------



## drawingyou

Bobbie said:


> Bracken is now 11.6 and still fairly active bit stiff around the hip area so only short walks now
> View attachment 357204


very beautiful


----------



## Buddydad

Apologies if this is the wrong place to post, I'm new here 
I hope someone can help my boy. Maybe someone has been through something similar. 

He's a Staffy Corgi cross who is now the grand old age of 16. I got him as a rescue dog in 2012.

When I adopted him from the Dogs Trust he was very overweight (21 kg) and had arthritis in his hind legs. 
They had to build him a little ramp to get into his kennel and he looked quite depressed. 
There was also some hair loss on his tummy and he's never been strong on his back legs.
For the first couple of years with me he would struggle to lose weight but managed to get down to 18kg (still too heavy). He was on Metacam for a while but I stopped it as he didn't seem to be in any discomfort just a little stiff sometimes.

Around 2015 he started to develop a bald patch on his neck and the base of the tail (like a rats now) and he seemed a little 'pot bellied' and generally quite lethargic. The vet suggested his thyroid level was low and put him on Leventa. I believe a urine test confirmed this. His liver function was fine and no diabetes. 

I thought he was doing better on the Laventa as he started losing weight and was more lively but the bald patches on his neck and tail didn't improve. I suggested to the vet he should be tested for Cushings disease - he had a couple of tests for this but they came back as 'undiagnostic'. The hair loss is heavy now on his tummy and has spread to his neck..

Lately he was still losing weight (down to 13kg) and becoming weaker particularly in his back legs. I had to do something so changed vets a couple of months ago and Buddy had an x ray and ultrasound that confirmed he had some arthritis and a lump in his spleen. Fortunately this turned out to be a harmless fatty lump. At one point he was very weak and struggled to stand after a bout of diarhoea. After that cleared up and he went onto Royal Canin 'Gastro Intestinal' food he's been much better and started to gain weight.

The new vet ran tests and decided his thyroid was fine and he shouldn't be on the thyroid supplement as it was probably contributing to his weight loss. A blood tests revealed one of his liver values was a little high (ACH?) but the vet didnt seem too concerned. He's on a supplement to help (Denamarin) and Aktikait supplements to help his brain function as he occasionally seems a little confused ..but that could be his eyesight and hearing which aren't so good now. 

I know he's very old and close to the end of his life but if anyone could suggest what caused him to lose his fur in patches I'd be very grateful. I promised myself I'd do everything I could to help him stay as well as possible - I was thinking of a deficiency or some kind of hormonal imbalance but I need something I can suggest to the vet as mine seem to need prompting to look into things... Thanks all in anticipation of any replies


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sounds like your doing everything right for your lovely dog. We all want them to live for ever & try to do as much as we can for them but there comes a time when you just have to accept they are getting on & enjoy every day with them. As regards the bald patches, think human old man (in my OH's case balding not so old man). Hair loss or thinning does become a normal process. You could try a little fish oil little on his food or a sardine or a raw egg now & again which they enjoy & can be helpful. My old girl was 17 & looked forward to things like that. My OH's corgi cross lived to 18 so hopefully you still have a lot longer time to share together.
Hopefully others will come on with a bit more advice for you both. 
I'm assuming his name is Buddy from you signature & we do like a picture or two on here


----------



## Buddydad

Animalfan said:


> :ArghhHi all,
> Wasn't too sure about where to post as my situation fits into a few different threads.
> 
> I've just found out today that my old boy has kidney disease. I'm devastated. I'm not too sure as to all the details as the shock left me a little lost for words in the consult room, so I'm sat here blubbering into a glass of much needed wine with a million questions whirling in my head.
> 
> The short version of the story is.... we went to the vets for his geriatric check up, hes 13 and half, with the thought of starting pain meds for his arthritis but blood results revealed kidney disease so been advised to hold off on pain/ anti inflammatory meds for one month till a repeat blood test.
> 
> Any advice, info or tips are very welcome if only for my peace of mind


Make sure he's not dehydrated as that puts extra stress on his kidneys. I check my 16 yo's mouth and if his gums are sticky i give him some water with a 30ml syringe and also note how much he drinks. If your dog has arthritis he might be lazy getting up to drink.The right food is important so I'd ask the vet for advice ,chicken is lower in protein etc. Good natural food and plenty of water is my advice /1/2p worth


----------



## westie~ma

Thought you'd all appreciate this ...

I went out on Sunday for the day to the races in Cheltenham. 

Fed Monty at 8.30am before I left. 

Dd was with him until 3pm then went out, she fed him before leaving him. This is earlier than normal but I wasn't sure what time I'd be home and didn't want him getting hungry. 

Ds came home from work at 5.30pm, instead of checking with me via text ... he fed Mont. 

So we come home at 8pm, dd still out, ds announces "I fed the dog for you" :Wideyed, apparently he inhaled his third meal, was whinging and looking at his bowl. Completely played them  

Three meals in one day, he still wanted a biscuit after going outside to do his business


----------



## Kimmikins

westie~ma said:


> Thought you'd all appreciate this ...
> 
> I went out on Sunday for the day to the races in Cheltenham.
> 
> Fed Monty at 8.30am before I left.
> 
> Dd was with him until 3pm then went out, she fed him before leaving him. This is earlier than normal but I wasn't sure what time I'd be home and didn't want him getting hungry.
> 
> Ds came home from work at 5.30pm, instead of checking with me via text ... he fed Mont.
> 
> So we come home at 8pm, dd still out, ds announces "I fed the dog for you" :Wideyed, apparently he inhaled his third meal, was whinging and looking at his bowl. Completely played them
> 
> Three meals in one day, he still wanted a biscuit after going outside to do his business


Good boy  What good is getting older if you can't use your accumulated wisdom to get one over on your family for extra dinner!


----------



## westie~ma

Kimmikins said:


> Good boy  What good is getting older if you can't use your accumulated wisdom to get one over on your family for extra dinner!


He did have a "food baby" stomach 

Did I mention he stole a Sainsbury's chocolate cake from Ds's room?

I left the door open after rushing to get to my mother who'd had a fall.

When I got back he was suspiciously slow greeting me at the front door. He came towards me licking his lips, checked in ds's room and found the evidence.

He's broken open the box and ate most of it, there was no mess just a few crumbs 

That was less than two weeks ago. He's having a very good November.


----------



## Buddydad

Animalfan said:


> :ArghhHi all,
> Wasn't too sure about where to post as my situation fits into a few different threads.
> 
> 
> DaisyBluebell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your doing everything right for your lovely dog. We all want them to live for ever & try to do as much as we can for them but there comes a time when you just have to accept they are getting on & enjoy every day with them. As regards the bald patches, think human old man (in my OH's case balding not so old man). Hair loss or thinning does become a normal process. You could try a little fish oil little on his food or a sardine or a raw egg now & again which they enjoy & can be helpful. My old girl was 17 & looked forward to things like that. My OH's corgi cross lived to 18 so hopefully you still have a lot longer time to share together.
> Hopefully others will come on with a bit more advice for you both.
> I'm assuming his name is Buddy from you signature & we do like a picture or two on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyBluebell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your doing everything right for your lovely dog. We all want them to live for ever & try to do as much as we can for them but there comes a time when you just have to accept they are getting on & enjoy every day with them. As regards the bald patches, think human old man (in my OH's case balding not so old man). Hair loss or thinning does become a normal process. You could try a little fish oil little on his food or a sardine or a raw egg now & again which they enjoy & can be helpful. My old girl was 17 & looked forward to things like that. My OH's corgi cross lived to 18 so hopefully you still have a lot longer time to share together.
> Hopefully others will come on with a bit more advice for you both.
> I'm assuming his name is Buddy from you signature & we do like a picture or two on here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks DaisyBluebell, my boy's name is Buddy but I call him Uncle Budbud it just seems to suit .Pics are him today and a couple of years ago when his coat was much thicker and he was a few kilos heavier. Wow 17 & 18 is a good age - always said Buddy is as tough as old boots it must go with the breed . He always seems to bounce back.
> Did you walk your senior dogs or just let them potter in the garden ?. I always try to take Buddy out everyday for 10 or 15 minutes as I worry he will lose his joint mobility and strength..hope i'm doing the right thing.
> 
> I was chatting to the vet today and she thought the hair loss was simply age related and didn't think it was the footprint of Cushings or another disease. I will try the fish oil and egg his coat seems really dull.. but it's so hard to get him eating new things as he seems to get diarrhoea at the drop of a hat. Is salmon oil good ?.
> 
> He's doing well on Aktivait but the vet would like to try him on Anipryl to help his anxiety he has become really stressed when travelling by car lately
Click to expand...


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh bless, not daft laying in front of the fire then!


----------



## Westie Mum

Hope all our oldies are doing well  

Lucy fell down the stairs 2 weeks ago  She literally ran along the hallway and forgot the stairs were there, one second she was at the top and the next she was at the bottom in a heap  

I honestly thought her days were over when she was lying on the bottom step not moving  she got up, immediately peed and then shook herself off and wanted her breakfast :Wideyed She's been back and forward to the vets but they cant see she has actually hurt herself, just shocked and dazzed herself they think. 

She limped for a couple of days and just seemed generally confused but after 2 weeks on metacam and tramadol again, she seems fine again now. I have been weening her off the meds and no more limping. 

I got my first wrinkle earlier on this year - i swear to god she is trying to make sure she gives me a few more before she goes


----------



## Kimmikins

Westie Mum said:


> Hope all our oldies are doing well
> 
> Lucy fell down the stairs 2 weeks ago  She literally ran along the hallway and forgot the stairs were there, one second she was at the top and the next she was at the bottom in a heap
> 
> I honestly thought her days were over when she was lying on the bottom step not moving  she got up, immediately peed and then shook herself off and wanted her breakfast :Wideyed She's been back and forward to the vets but they cant see she has actually hurt herself, just shocked and dazzed herself they think.
> 
> She limped for a couple of days and just seemed generally confused but after 2 weeks on metacam and tramadol again, she seems fine again now. I have been weening her off the meds and no more limping.
> 
> I got my first wrinkle earlier on this year - i swear to god she is trying to make sure she gives me a few more before she goes


Oh god that's so scary! Hopefully it took her by surprise enough that she just tumbled and therefore did nothing more than some bruises and knocks.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Hope all our oldies are doing well
> 
> Lucy fell down the stairs 2 weeks ago  She literally ran along the hallway and forgot the stairs were there, one second she was at the top and the next she was at the bottom in a heap
> 
> I honestly thought her days were over when she was lying on the bottom step not moving  she got up, immediately peed and then shook herself off and wanted her breakfast :Wideyed She's been back and forward to the vets but they cant see she has actually hurt herself, just shocked and dazzed herself they think.
> 
> She limped for a couple of days and just seemed generally confused but after 2 weeks on metacam and tramadol again, she seems fine again now. I have been weening her off the meds and no more limping.
> 
> I got my first wrinkle earlier on this year - i swear to god she is trying to make sure she gives me a few more before she goes


Oh no! That's such a worry with the oldies. I live in a bungalow so not an issue but when at my parents Missy doesn't even attempt the stairs anymore, bless her. She would 100% have an accident If she did. Glad to hear Lucy is otherwise none the worse for wear though. These little terriers are as tough as old boots 

Hope you're well too x


----------



## Westie Mum

Kimmikins said:


> Oh god that's so scary! Hopefully it took her by surprise enough that she just tumbled and therefore did nothing more than some bruises and knocks.


She literally flew off the top step and was in the air until she reached the bottom  she is in a constant race barging Oscar and Poppy out the way to get downstairs first because she lives in hope she's gonna get fed more than anyone else if she's first down  she's turned into a proper greedy guts lately !



Dogloverlou said:


> Oh no! That's such a worry with the oldies. I live in a bungalow so not an issue but when at my parents Missy doesn't even attempt the stairs anymore, bless her. She would 100% have an accident If she did. Glad to hear Lucy is otherwise none the worse for wear though. These little terriers are as tough as old boots
> 
> Hope you're well too x


I've put a portable stair gate up now (it's a fold up fabric type one we take on holiday with us) to stop her but OH doesn't always remember to put it back up when he goes downstairs before us :Banghead He is a work in progress .....

Lucy doesn't like to go up the stairs on her own, I have to carry her most nights but in the mornings she's will not allow you to carry her down, she actually bites you if you try to help her  She's definitely picked up some odd quirks in her old age !

I'm good thanks, just everyone else around me needs attention these days. Hoping things will calm down a bit soon and I'll get a bit of relaxing time .... hopefully anyway lol


----------



## westie~ma

Westie Mum said:


> Hope all our oldies are doing well
> 
> Lucy fell down the stairs 2 weeks ago  She literally ran along the hallway and forgot the stairs were there, one second she was at the top and the next she was at the bottom in a heap
> 
> I honestly thought her days were over when she was lying on the bottom step not moving  she got up, immediately peed and then shook herself off and wanted her breakfast :Wideyed She's been back and forward to the vets but they cant see she has actually hurt herself, just shocked and dazzed herself they think.
> 
> She limped for a couple of days and just seemed generally confused but after 2 weeks on metacam and tramadol again, she seems fine again now. I have been weening her off the meds and no more limping.
> 
> I got my first wrinkle earlier on this year - i swear to god she is trying to make sure she gives me a few more before she goes


Flipping heck!!! :Wideyed:Wideyed
That sounds very frightening for you all 

Stairs are my nemesis too :Shy


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena's fallen downstairs twice, I didn't see her do it, just found her at the bottom of the cellar steps !
I'm assuming she fell because she's clueless with stairs and won't try going up or down even with help.
The cellar door is now securely locked at all times now, she's so lucky she didn't break any bones.
Poor Lucy, does she usually manage stairs OK ? I have to carry both mine up and down to bed.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Hi, hope all the oldies are doing well, unfortunately we are not doing so well here. Having made an almost full recovery, eating well and vet check ups going out to two months rather than two days: two weeks, Flechie has had a set back, she is struggling to get to her feet and when she does she cannot walk more than a couple of steps. It does not follow the pattern of her other episodes where she suddenly collapsed but either recovered very quickly like in the first incident or slowly but gradually in the second, we noticed she seemed a little more unsteady over the weekend but seemed fine Monday, a little bit wobbly again Tues more wobbly yesterday and today off her legs. I fear this is not another episode where given time she will recover. Our vet does not think she has had another stroke, she has had bloods taken and I will get results today. On the plus side she is still eating and does not look distressed at all. Any spare good wishes going we would be very grateful for them.


----------



## SusieRainbow

3dogs2cats said:


> Hi, hope all the oldies are doing well, unfortunately we are not doing so well here. Having made an almost full recovery, eating well and vet check ups going out to two months rather than two days: two weeks, Flechie has had a set back, she is struggling to get to her feet and when she does she cannot walk more than a couple of steps. It does not follow the pattern of her other episodes where she suddenly collapsed but either recovered very quickly like in the first incident or slowly but gradually in the second, we noticed she seemed a little more unsteady over the weekend but seemed fine Monday, a little bit wobbly again Tues more wobbly yesterday and today off her legs. I fear this is not another episode where given time she will recover. Our vet does not think she has had another stroke, she has had bloods taken and I will get results today. On the plus side she is still eating and does not look distressed at all. Any spare good wishes going we would be very grateful for them.


Oh, that does sound worrying. I hope she remains comfortable and recovers soon.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, that does sound worrying. I hope she remains comfortable and recovers soon.


 Thank you SusieRainbow, I am hoping so to because we have been through so much . I hope all is well with Tango and Reena.


----------



## SusieRainbow

3dogs2cats said:


> Thank you SusieRainbow, I am hoping so to because we have been through so much . I hope all is well with Tango and Reena.


Apart from a flat refusal to go out beyond the garden they're fine thanks , Tango seems to be getting a few aches and pains.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So sorry to hear that Flechie is not so good,lots of good health vibes on its way to you both. These animals do love to test us don't they!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy has taken to not really walking from the door to the car. I have to lift her every time. She's also still having some eye issues relating to her eye ulcer. But is otherwise well.



3dogs2cats said:


> Hi, hope all the oldies are doing well, unfortunately we are not doing so well here. Having made an almost full recovery, eating well and vet check ups going out to two months rather than two days: two weeks, Flechie has had a set back, she is struggling to get to her feet and when she does she cannot walk more than a couple of steps. It does not follow the pattern of her other episodes where she suddenly collapsed but either recovered very quickly like in the first incident or slowly but gradually in the second, we noticed she seemed a little more unsteady over the weekend but seemed fine Monday, a little bit wobbly again Tues more wobbly yesterday and today off her legs. I fear this is not another episode where given time she will recover. Our vet does not think she has had another stroke, she has had bloods taken and I will get results today. On the plus side she is still eating and does not look distressed at all. Any spare good wishes going we would be very grateful for them.


Oh poor girl. Gentle hugs and good vibes being sent. It's so worrying watching them struggle and not exactly knowing the causes.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Our beautiful, gentle, quirky girl has gone to her forever sleep today. My heart is aching the grief is terribly painful but I know in time I will remember her strange little ways and smile not cry. It has been absolute privilege to have had her in our lives and a privilege to be able let her peacefully and gently go to sleep. Goodnight our precious brave Flecha, sleep tight beautiful girl xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

3dogs2cats said:


> Our beautiful, gentle, quirky girl has gone to her forever sleep today. My heart is aching the grief is terribly painful but I know in time I will remember her strange little ways and smile not cry. It has been absolute privilege to have had her in our lives and a privilege to be able let her peacefully and gently go to sleep. Goodnight our precious brave Flecha, sleep tight beautiful girl xx


Oh, I'm so sad to hear this. She knew how much you loved her I'm sure. 
Love and hugs from us.xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

3dogs2cats said:


> Our beautiful, gentle, quirky girl has gone to her forever sleep today. My heart is aching the grief is terribly painful but I know in time I will remember her strange little ways and smile not cry. It has been absolute privilege to have had her in our lives and a privilege to be able let her peacefully and gently go to sleep. Goodnight our precious brave Flecha, sleep tight beautiful girl xx


So sorry for your loss


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh so very sorry for your loss. You did what was best for her not yourself & that's the true sense of real love and caring. 
Run free and happy Flecha, always loved thought about & missed x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Tango really seems to be feeling her age now. She has no interest in walks, sleeps a lot and her breathing seems fast and laboured at times.I'm wondering if she's anaemic again so will start her back on her iron supplement and we've booked her into the vets on Monday.
Considering her known health problems it's not surprising she's under the weather really.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh dear it's so hard reading about our beloved oldies. Why can't they live forever.


----------



## Kimmikins

3dogs2cats said:


> Our beautiful, gentle, quirky girl has gone to her forever sleep today. My heart is aching the grief is terribly painful but I know in time I will remember her strange little ways and smile not cry. It has been absolute privilege to have had her in our lives and a privilege to be able let her peacefully and gently go to sleep. Goodnight our precious brave Flecha, sleep tight beautiful girl xx


I'm so sorry for your loss. Their passing is the hardest thing in the world, but also the most important and loving thing that we ever do for them


----------



## Kimmikins

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango really seems to be feeling her age now. She has no interest in walks, sleeps a lot and her breathing seems fast and laboured at times.I'm wondering if she's anaemic again so will start her back on her iron supplement and we've booked her into the vets on Monday.
> Considering her known health problems it's not surprising she's under the weather really.


Sending lots of loving thoughts your way


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kimmikins said:


> Sending lots of loving thoughts your way


Ahh, bless you, thanks !
She does seem brighter again today, following me round in the hope of food ! We'll see what the vet says but OH thinks her ears might be troubling her.


----------



## Kimmikins

I know he’s at Rainbow Bridge, but he’s still my oldie...today I had to break the news to a vet that adored him that Scrumpy Jack had crossed the Bridge  It brought it all flooding back. It was 2 months on the 29th.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hope Tango is feeling brighter @SusieRainbow. Big hug to you @Kimmikins, it's still very raw and painful for you.

Missy has been sick three times today. First time in months! It looks to be her food, but at least it's digested. Keeping an eye on her as what with her eye too she is probably feeling pretty under the weather


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Dogloverlou said:


> Hope Tango is feeling brighter @SusieRainbow. Big hug to you @Kimmikins, it's still very raw and painful for you.
> 
> Missy has been sick three times today. First time in months! It looks to be her food, but at least it's digested. Keeping an eye on her as what with her eye too she is probably feeling pretty under the weather


This cold wet weather not good for all the oldies. SJ is probably causing havoc somewhere now Kimmikins but that doesn't make missing them any less.
Is Missy on any meds for this eye problem still, Dogluverlou?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Tango's back from the vet. Her chest sounded clear but the vet agreed with the rapid breathing and said she could have a touch of bronchitis and mentioned x-ray, OH declined. She did find a dirty left ear and gave us some cleaning solution , but couldn't find a problem with any joints. 
So I think as @DaisyBluebell says, this cold, damp weather is making our oldies feel their age more.
@Dogloverlou, I hope Missy picks up soon, poor girl.


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> This cold wet weather not good for all the oldies. SJ is probably causing havoc somewhere now Kimmikins but that doesn't make missing them any less.
> Is Missy on any meds for this eye problem still, Dogluverlou?


She is yes, Acular eye drops. She's been on them for about four weeks now.



SusieRainbow said:


> Tango's back from the vet. Her chest sounded clear but the vet agreed with the rapid breathing and said she could have a touch of bronchitis and mentioned x-ray, OH declined. She did find a dirty left ear and gave us some cleaning solution , but couldn't find a problem with any joints.
> So I think as @DaisyBluebell says, this cold, damp weather is making our oldies feel their age more.
> @Dogloverlou, I hope Missy picks up soon, poor girl.


That's positive news Susie, well, regarding her joints anyway not that she might have bronchitis.

Thanks. She's been sick twice more since but I've just fed her so lets see how she goes now. She is eating at least although was initially reluctant.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, I'm so sad to hear this. She knew how much you loved her I'm sure.
> Love and hugs from us.xx





Dogloverlou said:


> So sorry for your loss





DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh so very sorry for your loss. You did what was best for her not yourself & that's the true sense of real love and caring.
> Run free and happy Flecha, always loved thought about & missed x





Kimmikins said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Their passing is the hardest thing in the world, but also the most important and loving thing that we ever do for them


Thank you all, I`m slowly but surely coming to terms with losing her but it is so hard, going to bed at night after sleeping downstairs with her for the last four months feels wrong. She didn`t like coughing so we would try to cough really quietly or leave the room I`m still doing that! But we are now laughing ( quietly because she was the laugh police too!) at the memories of all her very odd little ways.

I hope Tango and Missy are feeling better @SusieRainbow and @Dogloverlou


----------



## SusieRainbow

3dogs2cats said:


> Thank you all, I`m slowly but surely coming to terms with losing her but it is so hard, going to bed at night after sleeping downstairs with her for the last four months feels wrong. She didn`t like coughing so we would try to cough really quietly or leave the room I`m still doing that! But we are now laughing ( quietly because she was the laugh police too!) at the memories of all her very odd little ways.
> 
> I hope Tango and Missy are feeling better @SusieRainbow and @Dogloverlou


Tango hates me coughing, she creeps out of the room every time ! She's not too bothered if it's anyone else .


----------



## Dogloverlou

3dogs2cats said:


> Thank you all, I`m slowly but surely coming to terms with losing her but it is so hard, going to bed at night after sleeping downstairs with her for the last four months feels wrong. She didn`t like coughing so we would try to cough really quietly or leave the room I`m still doing that! But we are now laughing ( quietly because she was the laugh police too!) at the memories of all her very odd little ways.
> 
> I hope Tango and Missy are feeling better @SusieRainbow and @Dogloverlou


Bless you. It's the little things like that that both reduce you to tears and make you laugh at the memories. She sounded very special x

Missy is much better thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow

Tango is not keen on walking now , she'll have a mooch round the garden but when the lead comes out she tries to hide. I'm not sure whether I should be pushing it or let her be to be honest.
Saying that, the weather's been so foul here all week it's just been brief visits to the garden when necessary for both of them, they've been very content to snooze the day away with interruptions for food and toilet. 
But I'm feeling guilty ! I've not been feeling well either with a heavy cold and aches and pains so we've virtually been hybernating.
Do you all think I should be encouraging her to go out for walks ? She did see the vet on Monday because we were concerned about her breathing, she pants quite a lot and her breathing is quite fast.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango is not keen on walking now , she'll have a mooch round the garden but when the lead comes out she tries to hide. I'm not sure whether I should be pushing it or let her be to be honest.
> Saying that, the weather's been so foul here all week it's just been brief visits to the garden when necessary for both of them, they've been very content to snooze the day away with interruptions for food and toilet.
> But I'm feeling guilty ! I've not been feeling well either with a heavy cold and aches and pains so we've virtually been hybernating.
> Do you all think I should be encouraging her to go out for walks ? She did see the vet on Monday because we were concerned about her breathing, she pants quite a lot and her breathing is quite fast.


Missy's the same. A recent change in that she will have her lead and harness put on, but then realllly not want to walk to the car etc. I have to lift her up, both to & from the car mostly. When actually out on a walk she seems to enjoy it so I think for her it's more the effort of getting to the car and all ready! Not sure really. But must admit a 10 minute quick mooch down the road would be a 30+ minute mooch now. She is so slow! To the point of frustration, although I know it can't be helped. Can't wait to get her out and about in her pushchair more next year. Is that an option for Tango? Perhaps she would enjoy the fresh air but from the comfort of her stroller? But otherwise I would not force the issue. I think these oldies have the right to dictate the pace/need for exercise these days.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy's the same. A recent change in that she will have her lead and harness put on, but then realllly not want to walk to the car etc. I have to lift her up, both to & from the car mostly. When actually out on a walk she seems to enjoy it so I think for her it's more the effort of getting to the car and all ready! Not sure really. But must admit a 10 minute quick mooch down the road would be a 30+ minute mooch now. She is so slow! To the point of frustration, although I know it can't be helped. Can't wait to get her out and about in her pushchair more next year. Is that an option for Tango? Perhaps she would enjoy the fresh air but from the comfort of her stroller? But otherwise I would not force the issue. I think these oldies have the right to dictate the pace/need for exercise these days.


She does love going out in the stroller, when it's a bit nicer weather we'll do that. Reena could do with the excercise, trouble is she wants to get in the stroller too !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Dont feel guilty about anything and do what they want to do, weather has been crap here and Emma 'pretends' she is asleep first thing in the morning so as not to go out for a pee! I've only just cottened on to that so now I make sure she goes out but she hates going on the wet grass so she walks along the back path then down onto the stones n pee's on there turns round and runs back in! I'm sure if we had a stroller then she would be in it like lightening and she is only 19 months old! Make these days a duvet day for all of you, they will let you know when they want to go out, look after them and yourself for the time being.


----------



## SusieRainbow

These have been very reluctant to go out, in fact Reena bluntly refused one morning unti I put her Equafleece on ! She hates wet grass on her paws or bum so has to find a dry spot under a bush or tree. Little madam ! Needless to say we've had a couple of accidents, or were they protests ?


----------



## margy

my old girls are Suzie a cavalier who is 14 and Belle a JR who is 13. Suzie has all the ailments common to cavies so heaven knows how she's gotten to this ripe old age and now we are having problems with Belle who we fear is developing dementia although physically is fit as a flea. she has began waking at around 3am every night, goes out for a wee but then won't settle and wanders around for a few hours. she isn't cage trained so don't think that would help am seeing vet on Thurs to see what they suggest and if they might give me something to help her sleep


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Welcome to the group, we all hate it when our beloved dogs get to old age but please remember they live in the now unlike us, as far as they are concerned they are no different to when the were youngsters! One of my old cavi's came to us at 6 years old overweight, stone deaf & with a bad heart condition but with meds n diet he went on to 12 & actually passed away, with probably to his great satisfaction, having a heart attack having chased a cat out if the back garden - fantastic way to go! 
As regards the dogging dementia my last girl, a whippetxJR, was on Vivitonin from the vets & it made a big difference to her, she still had the odd 'what the hell did I come in here for' moment but she was content n happy n went on to 17. 
Hopefully the vet will prescribe something for Belle that will help.
We do like to see doggie pictures on here if your able. Keep us updated to as it could help others in the same situation at some time.


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Welcome to the group, we all hate it when our beloved dogs get to old age but please remember they live in the now unlike us, as far as they are concerned they are no different to when the were youngsters! One of my old cavi's came to us at 6 years old overweight, stone deaf & with a bad heart condition but with meds n diet he went on to 12 & actually passed away, with probably to his great satisfaction, having a heart attack having chased a cat out if the back garden - fantastic way to go!
> As regards the dogging dementia my last girl, a whippetxJR, was on Vivitonin from the vets & it made a big difference to her, she still had the odd 'what the hell did I come in here for' moment but she was content n happy n went on to 17.
> Hopefully the vet will prescribe something for Belle that will help.
> We do like to see doggie pictures on here if your able. Keep us updated to as it could help others in the same situation at some time.


----------



## margy

Thankyou, we've accepted that Suzie is living on borrowed time now and has deteriorated somewhat since the summer as like the other oldies isn't keen on walks now and only goes around the block also doddery on her legs and the vet has told us she's in heart failure. We've been lucky to get her to 12 before she went onto heart meds even though diagnosed with a murmer at 3. We expected her to go first and Belle to carry on for a good few years as has never ailed in the past being a typical terrier. This dementia has knocked us sideways and the thought of losing both of them in a short time is almost too hard to bare. I,ll ask my daughter to help me post some photos of them next time she calls in. I haven't a clue how to do it!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sorry to hear about Suzie but you must have given her a wonderful life to have got her to where she is now so be proud and happy of that & because you love her so much you will know when the time comes to do what is right for her and not for you, we all want to keep them forever don't we.
If the Vet tries Vivitonin or anything he things is preferred for Belle then there is a good possibility that she will go on for a few more years with a new lease of life.
Don't write either of your girls of yet and stop grieving for them while they are both still here with you, enjoy everyday that you have together that's what they are doing. We none of us know how long we have here so make the most of every moment.
Looking forward to seeing a few pictures when your daughter sorts it out. Its actually quite easy to post them once you know how.
This is my Emma, she is 19 months now and boy was it a shock going from a 17 year old to a puppy!!!! I never thought I could love another dog the way I loved my old girl and being my first ever puppy it was a very trying time to start with but now I love her to bits, even tho she is mad as a box of frogs most of the time, this picture was an hour after she had just been given this lovely new toy


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> my old girls are Suzie a cavalier who is 14 and Belle a JR who is 13. Suzie has all the ailments common to cavies so heaven knows how she's gotten to this ripe old age and now we are having problems with Belle who we fear is developing dementia although physically is fit as a flea. she has began waking at around 3am every night, goes out for a wee but then won't settle and wanders around for a few hours. she isn't cage trained so don't think that would help am seeing vet on Thurs to see what they suggest and if they might give me something to help her sleep


I can recommend Feelwells Goodnight biscuits, both ours have one at supper time ( 9pm ) and sleep through from 11 pm unless poorly. 
Tango (15 ) has Aktivait capsules, one daily, to improve brain function, I really think they help her general alertness.


----------



## margy

what a sweetie looking at that toy with rapt attention. yes puppies are hard work. But you get back a hundred times more than you put in. your right I am grieving for them now ,I know that this xmas will be Suzies last but you've given me hope for Belle I,ll wait and see what the vet suggests on Thur's. Its just been such a rapid decline for her since she went stone deaf in July 


DaisyBluebell said:


> Sorry to hear about Suzie but you must have given her a wonderful life to have got her to where she is now so be proud and happy of that & because you love her so much you will know when the time comes to do what is right for her and not for you, we all want to keep them forever don't we.
> If the Vet tries Vivitonin or anything he things is preferred for Belle then there is a good possibility that she will go on for a few more years with a new lease of life.
> Don't write either of your girls of yet and stop grieving for them while they are both still here with you, enjoy everyday that you have together that's what they are doing. We none of us know how long we have here so make the most of every moment.
> Looking forward to seeing a few pictures when your daughter sorts it out. Its actually quite easy to post them once you know how.
> This is my Emma, she is 19 months now and boy was it a shock going from a 17 year old to a puppy!!!! I never thought I could love another dog the way I loved my old girl and being my first ever puppy it was a very trying time to start with but now I love her to bits, even tho she is mad as a box of frogs most of the time, this picture was an hour after she had just been given this lovely new toy
> 
> View attachment 380269





DaisyBluebell said:


> Sorry to hear about Suzie but you must have given her a wonderful life to have got her to where she is now so be proud and happy of that & because you love her so much you will know when the time comes to do what is right for her and not for you, we all want to keep them forever don't we.
> If the Vet tries Vivitonin or anything he things is preferred for Belle then there is a good possibility that she will go on for a few more years with a new lease of life.
> Don't write either of your girls of yet and stop grieving for them while they are both still here with you, enjoy everyday that you have together that's what they are doing. We none of us know how long we have here so make the most of every moment.
> Looking forward to seeing a few pictures when your daughter sorts it out. Its actually quite easy to post them once you know how.
> This is my Emma, she is 19 months now and boy was it a shock going from a 17 year old to a puppy!!!! I never thought I could love another dog the way I loved my old girl and being my first ever puppy it was a very trying time to start with but now I love her to bits, even tho she is mad as a box of frogs most of the time, this picture was an hour after she had just been given this lovely new toy
> 
> View attachment 380269


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> I can recommend Feelwells Goodnight biscuits, both ours have one at supper time ( 9pm ) and sleep through from 11 pm unless poorly.
> Tango (15 ) has Aktivait capsules, one daily, to improve brain function, I really think they help her general alertness.


Thanks for the reply the biscuits will go down a treat!


----------



## margy

magpi said:


> here are my old girls


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh beautiful pictures. Such pretty girls. Belle going deaf may well have put her into a depression which will not have helped. See what vet offers on Thursday.
As for thinking this will be Suzies last Christmas, stop thinking that way and think of it like her first Christmas as an oldie! We none of us know if this will be OUR last Christmas as it happens every year! It is all out of our hands, so enjoy every Christmas like it may be your own last and that will convey a message to both your girls that this is good fun mum, what pressie can we tear open next! 
Try to think positive thoughts, we had a lady in our village (I typed up her husbands memoirs as it happens) who at 92 bought a new freezer and took out the 3 years extra warranty on it & she passed away 2 months after the total 5 year warranty ran out!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Tango is not well again. She has breathing problems, spells of very rapid shallow breathing and being unable to settle.
Also her house training is slipping , she came in from the garden this morning and pooed on the living room carpet so I'm sure she's confused. It's breaking my heart.
We're going to the vets tonight.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

SusieRainbow said:


> Tango is not well again. She has breathing problems, spells of very rapid shallow breathing and being unable to settle.
> Also her house training is slipping , she came in from the garden this morning and pooed on the living room carpet so I'm sure she's confused. It's breaking my heart.
> We're going to the vets tonight.


Oh SusieRainbow I feel your heartbreak, fingers crossed that all goes well at the vets tonight.


----------



## westie~ma

She's been through so much so sorry to hear she's not too well xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow

westie~ma said:


> She's been through so much so sorry to hear she's not too well xxx


I think we're prepared for the worst, feeling very tearful.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Such beautiful girls @magpi . I hope your vet visit with Belle goes well and you get some answers and ideas to keep her more settled.



SusieRainbow said:


> Tango is not well again. She has breathing problems, spells of very rapid shallow breathing and being unable to settle.
> Also her house training is slipping , she came in from the garden this morning and pooed on the living room carpet so I'm sure she's confused. It's breaking my heart.
> We're going to the vets tonight.


 Sorry to hear this Susie  Can't remember if you said, but is she on ABs for her bronchitis? Hopefully it's nothing more than her trying to recover from this nasty chest infection. No wonder she hasn't wanted to go on walks!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Such beautiful girls @magpi . I hope your vet visit with Belle goes well and you get some answers and ideas to keep her more settled.
> 
> Sorry to hear this Susie  Can't remember if you said, but is she on ABs for her bronchitis? Hopefully it's nothing more than her trying to recover from this nasty chest infection. No wonder she hasn't wanted to go on walks!


No, the vet didn't think ABs would help when we saw her last week. I think we'll ask for some tonight and maybe an X ray. I'm thinking she could have some lung secondaries.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> No, the vet didn't think ABs would help when we saw her last week. I think we'll ask for some tonight and maybe an X ray. I'm thinking she could have some lung secondaries.


Ah I see. It's definitely worth mentioning. Might be she needs the extra help, especially as bronchitis can turn to pneumonia if left untreated to long. Hope all goes well x


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh beautiful pictures. Such pretty girls. Belle going deaf may well have put her into a depression which will not have helped. See what vet offers on Thursday.
> As for thinking this will be Suzies last Christmas, stop thinking that way and think of it like her first Christmas as an oldie! We none of us know if this will be OUR last Christmas as it happens every year! It is all out of our hands, so enjoy every Christmas like it may be your own last and that will convey a message to both your girls that this is good fun mum, what pressie can we tear open next!
> Try to think positive thoughts, we had a lady in our village (I typed up her husbands memoirs as it happens) who at 92 bought a new freezer and took out the 3 years extra warranty on it & she passed away 2 months after the total 5 year warranty ran out!!


Ha ha now that is positive mental attitude. we honestly thought Belle going deaf might be a good thing as she has always been a flighty nervous dog .terrified of fireworks and believe it or not the milk float and even if she caught sight of the milk man she,d bolt obviously knowing where he is the dreaded milk float will be near! instead it has made her more jittery although we are finding her adapting very quickly to sign language


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> No, the vet didn't think ABs would help when we saw her last week. I think we'll ask for some tonight and maybe an X ray. I'm thinking she could have some lung secondaries.





SusieRainbow said:


> Tango is not well again. She has breathing problems, spells of very rapid shallow breathing and being unable to settle.
> Also her house training is slipping , she came in from the garden this morning and pooed on the living room carpet so I'm sure she's confused. It's breaking my heart.
> We're going to the vets tonight.


Poor little Tango hope the vet can be of some help will be thinking of you


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Poor little Tango hope the vet can be of some help will be thinking of you


Thank you.


----------



## Kimmikins

Thinking of you and Tango this afternoon/evening.

Anyone else think that 2018 needs to do one?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kimmikins said:


> Thinking of you and Tango this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Anyone else think that 2018 needs to do one?


Definitely where Tango's concerned, she's caused me more grey hairs than I can count !
I do love the oldies but they play havoc with the heart-strings.


----------



## SusieRainbow

So she's going in for an X ray tomorrow, her breathing was so fast the vet couldn't hear her heart sounds. It was the same vet OH saw last week and she could see the deterioration in her.
Any treatment is dependent on the X ray result, if it's lung congestion she'll get steroids and bronchodilators but if it's heart related some heart medication. 
All her bloods were normal as was her temperature , so no evidence of infection.
My poor little girl !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh my heart aches for you SR, its so bloody awful to see them poorly & so hard to stay positive but thats what you MUST do. As far as she is concerned she probably thinks, 'this is a pain in the bum' & thats all she will be thinking. Fingers crossed for something conclusive from the vets at least then you know which way to go.
God Bless,we are all feeling your pain and thinking of you & both your girls. x


----------



## westie~ma

Sending up prayers for Tango xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> So she's going in for an X ray tomorrow, her breathing was so fast the vet couldn't hear her heart sounds. It was the same vet OH saw last week and she could see the deterioration in her.
> Any treatment is dependent on the X ray result, if it's lung congestion she'll get steroids and bronchodilators but if it's heart related some heart medication.
> All her bloods were normal as was her temperature , so no evidence of infection.
> My poor little girl !


Well, lets look at the silver lining here - no high temp or infection 

Do hope everything goes well tomorrow though. At this stage I think I'd be a nervous wreck about Miss going under for even an x-ray!


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> So she's going in for an X ray tomorrow, her breathing was so fast the vet couldn't hear her heart sounds. It was the same vet OH saw last week and she could see the deterioration in her.
> Any treatment is dependent on the X ray result, if it's lung congestion she'll get steroids and bronchodilators but if it's heart related some heart medication.
> All her bloods were normal as was her temperature , so no evidence of infection.
> My poor little girl !


Up with Belle again tonight and thinking of you hoping it's a good outcome tomorrow and little Tango is feeling well again soon


----------



## margy

magpi said:


> Up with Belle again tonight and thinking of you hoping it's a good outcome tomorrow and little Tango is feeling well again soon[/QUOTE


----------



## margy

Have ordered Belle an equafleece thanks dogloverlou for posting those sweet photos. i saw them and thought that might be the very thing to keep Belle warm at night.She sleeps in our room and in the past when she got cold would jump into bed with us but since this odd behaviour started she wants to come and sleep downstairs but only if me or hubby sits near her. maybe being cold is waking her. l had bought her a jumper from pets at home but its a bit tight and not cosy like your photos. any news of Tango?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Quick update, we are at the out of hours vet


magpi said:


> Have ordered Belle an equafleece thanks dogloverlou for posting those sweet photos. i saw them and thought that might be the very thing to keep Belle warm at night.She sleeps in our room and in the past when she got cold would jump into bed with us but since this odd behaviour started she wants to come and sleep downstairs but only if me or hubby sits near her. maybe being cold is waking her. l had bought her a jumper from pets at home but its a bit tight and not cosy like your photos. any news of Tango?


Yes, I've posted on the main forum ( dog chat ) 
Sadly she died early hours of the morning. She became so distressed we had to take her to the emergency vet clinic, she was diagnosed with congestive heart failure and rather than agressive treatment we decided on euthanasia. It was very gentle, peaceful and dignified, we were all with her including Reena. 
The feeling of relief as she slipped away was immense, but I miss her so,so much.
The lady from the Pet Crematorium has been to fetch her, she was lovely.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Quick update, we are at the out of hours vet
> 
> Yes, I've posted on the main forum ( dog chat )
> Sadly she died early hours of the morning. She became so distressed we had to take her to the emergency vet clinic, she was diagnosed with congestive heart failure and rather than agressive treatment we decided on euthanasia. It was very gentle, peaceful and dignified, we were all with her including Reena.
> The feeling of relief as she slipped away was immense, but I miss her so,so much.
> The lady from the Pet Crematorium has been to fetch her, she was lovely.


so sorry to hear this sad news susie I've been thinking of you all day. At least it was peaceful and you have your happy memories of her x


----------



## Dogloverlou

I feel a bit emotional about the news of Tango actually. Just make me hug Miss & Ty that little bit extra today. She was a lovely old girl.



magpi said:


> Have ordered Belle an equafleece thanks dogloverlou for posting those sweet photos. i saw them and thought that might be the very thing to keep Belle warm at night.She sleeps in our room and in the past when she got cold would jump into bed with us but since this odd behaviour started she wants to come and sleep downstairs but only if me or hubby sits near her. maybe being cold is waking her. l had bought her a jumper from pets at home but its a bit tight and not cosy like your photos. any news of Tango?


Oh yes, they're brill! Missy stays nice & warm with hers on and she actually likes wearing it too


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> I feel a bit emotional about the news of Tango actually. Just make me hug Miss & Ty that little bit extra today. She was a lovely old girl.


We do get very attached to dogs on here , don't we ? I would feel the same about Missy and several others.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> We do get very attached to dogs on here , don't we ? I would feel the same about Missy and several others.


Yes, and I think in particular when you all have dogs of similar ages/struggling with the same ailments etc. The oldies are so special and it brings you closer being able to support & comfort each other in difficult times.

I've honestly thought about you all day. Even when walking the boys a little while ago! x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh No, Oh SR I truly burst into tears when I read that news!
God Bless little one, run free, happy & healthy now my darling. Oh sorry cant write any more now, bloody silly am crying my eyes out for you


----------



## SusieRainbow

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh No, Oh SR I truly burst into tears when I read that news!
> God Bless little one, run free, happy & healthy now my darling. Oh sorry cant write any more now, bloody silly am crying my eyes out for you


Ahh, bless you ! I keep crying too, everyone has been so kind and lovely , and understanding .


----------



## westie~ma

SusieRainbow said:


> Quick update, we are at the out of hours vet
> 
> Yes, I've posted on the main forum ( dog chat )
> Sadly she died early hours of the morning. She became so distressed we had to take her to the emergency vet clinic, she was diagnosed with congestive heart failure and rather than agressive treatment we decided on euthanasia. It was very gentle, peaceful and dignified, we were all with her including Reena.
> The feeling of relief as she slipped away was immense, but I miss her so,so much.
> The lady from the Pet Crematorium has been to fetch her, she was lovely.


Oh Susie, I'm so sorry


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I'm sorry for being so self indulgent SJ that little lady had come to mean so much, I read out every post, good & bad, that you wrote, to my OH to the point after my post I walked into the kitchen crying n the OH said 'oh not your little favourite'.
She was a dream of a little girl & battled so hard with your help & will be so sadly missed by us all - that's some legacy !
God bless you for giving her such a great life.
Always loved, Forever missed, Tango x


----------



## SusieRainbow

DaisyBluebell said:


> I'm sorry for being so self indulgent SJ that little lady had come to mean so much, I read out every post, good & bad, that you wrote, to my OH to the point after my post I walked into the kitchen crying n the OH said 'oh not your little favourite'.
> She was a dream of a little girl & battled so hard with your help & will be so sadly missed by us all - that's some legacy !
> God bless you for giving her such a great life.
> Always loved, Forever missed, Tango x


Oh, that's lovely, I'm so touched.
We felt so relieved when her suffering ended, as you say, she battled so hard but was just worn out.
My little furry angel.


----------



## margy




----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> View attachment 380989


Aww, lovely! We have the purple, ( and the red, orange, pink and hi-viz yellow !)


----------



## margy

Here,s Belle modelling her new fleece. Only ordered it yesterday!


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> View attachment 380989


Wow, what a speedy delivery! She looks so cute and happy in it  Missy went for a walk in hers this morning as there was a bit of a chill in the air.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Ahhh Belle looks lovely in her equafleece. Mine had the coats which were great until they went into a thicket one day and came out with shredded coats! Better the coat though than their skin! We bought them Tankies but couldn`t get them on so had zip but in, still not very good but just started to get the hang of getting Flecha in hers before she passed away. My boy has a purple one he still doesn`t like it! 

I saw an elderly dog yesterday waiting eagerly with one owner for the other owner to come out the shop. I felt really tearful at the sight of his little grey face, got to pull myself together!


----------



## margy

Well we,re home from the vet. We were woken up last night again at 130am let Belle out she had a wee ran back upstairs and wouldn't settle. I,d put her fleece on and although she fell asleep when we went to bed with it on after she,d woken up she kept shaking herself so l removed it , brought her downstairs put her on her bed and sat beside her till she went to sleep. Trouble was she kept waking and looking for me so ended up with another sleepless night until hubby got up at 530 for work .Luckily l,m off today so managed to catch up with some sleep. Told all this to the vet who agreed we can,t keep going like this. She thinks this is now learned behaviour and because l stay with Belle and fuss her I'm rewarding her for acting this way. The vet has prescribed diazepam for 5 nights to try to break the pattern. If it doesn't work l don't know what we,ll do. I've never had any problems with either dog before Suzie used to be a restless sleeper going into everyones bed but her own,we used to call her goldilocks, but she still slept and Belle always slept through the night even as a puppy. I'm at my wits end and feeling in very low mood. During the day there,s no problem, when l go to work they sleep. l walk Belle regularly before work and after. Sorry for the long post has anyone experienced any thing like this?


----------



## SusieRainbow

I can't really agree with your vet about it being a 'learned behaviour' for reward. I feel she's anxious, for whatever reason , and needs reassurance. 
Does she sleep in your room ? 
I think the Diazepam will help to break the pattern hopefully. 
I'm just going to read through your earlier posts to see what you've tried before and see if I can think of any more suggestions.
Have you started her on Aktivait or Seniife, I know that was mentioned?


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> I can't really agree with your vet about it being a 'learned behaviour' for reward. I feel she's anxious, for whatever reason , and needs reassurance.
> Does she sleep in your room ?
> I think the Diazepam will help to break the pattern hopefully.
> I'm just going to read through your earlier posts to see what you've tried before and see if I can think of any more suggestions.
> Have you started her on Aktivait or Seniife, I know that was mentioned?


We,ve been using serene-um drops to relieve anxiety they worked for a short while. Yes they both sleep in our room. Since she went deaf she won't come on our bed like she used to. Hubby gets up at 530 and lets both dogs out then settles them in kitchen diner where they sleep until l get up. w e've decided if the diazepam doesn't work we,ll try putting Suzie downstairs with her to see if that will work. Even if it means disturbing poor old Suzie! lf the tranquilliser doesn't work l will try those meds you have mentioned. They both don't seem to like biscuits now for some reason. The vet suggested tying to keep her awake during the day but obviously l can't when am at work.Thankyou for your reply


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> We,ve been using serene-um drops to relieve anxiety they worked for a short while. Yes they both sleep in our room. Since she went deaf she won't come on our bed like she used to. Hubby gets up at 530 and lets both dogs out then settles them in kitchen diner where they sleep until l get up. w e've decided if the diazepam doesn't work we,ll try putting Suzie downstairs with her to see if that will work. Even if it means disturbing poor old Suzie! lf the tranquilliser doesn't work l will try those meds you have mentioned. They both don't seem to like biscuits now for some reason. The vet suggested tying to keep her awake during the day but obviously l can't when am at work.Thankyou for your reply


We've always had good results with Pet Remedy products , we have an atomiser, spray and wipes. It even sends OH into a coma !


----------



## margy

Thankyou we really are at our wits end. Vet asked if l could take her to work with me. l can keep her in the car as work as a carer in the community and I've thought of that only problem would be in the summer when she obviously can't stay in the car


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Thankyou we really are at our wits end. Vet asked if l could take her to work with me. l can keep her in the car as work as a carer in the community and I've thought of that only problem would be in the summer when she obviously can't stay in the car


Would that help at night though ? Presumably she'd sleep while you were with a client.
but if you think it could help I'd try it for now, we've got 6 months till the really warm weather.
.


----------



## margy

l will give it a try if vets plan doesn't work. She wouldn't sleep as will look out of window and bark at everyone passing by.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Sorry your vet couldn't really offer you better advice/support @magpi. I think it's quite realistic to believe this is some form of canine cognitive dysfunction and am inclined to agree with @SusieRainbow that it's not simply learned behaviour. I'm not much help I'm afraid as haven't had any experience with those kind of issues. But I would agree that trying something like Activait or similar is well worth a go. Hope you can all get some relief and much needed sleep tonight.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Ah poor little Belle and poor you, I know having a dog not sleeping at night is dreadful! I have to agree it does sound like CCD. Flecha started being unsettled at night roughly about 12 months ago, she would wake and wander around as if lost. We started her on Aktivait and she went back to being settled all night. She was prescribed Vivitionin following a stroke, she remained settled at night except for a brief period where she would just wanted to stand outside staring into space, it was heart breaking and exhausting but just as it started suddenly it ended suddenly and she sleep all through the night again. My daughters old boy was being very unsettled at night he as been on Aktivait for a few weeks now and she says there is a definite difference in him. 

If your vet didn`t mention CCD it is worth bringing it up with them. I hope you all had a good nights sleep last night.


----------



## margy

3dogs2cats said:


> Ah poor little Belle and poor you, I know having a dog not sleeping at night is dreadful! I have to agree it does sound like CCD. Flecha started being unsettled at night roughly about 12 months ago, she would wake and wander around as if lost. We started her on Aktivait and she went back to being settled all night. She was prescribed Vivitionin following a stroke, she remained settled at night except for a brief period where she would just wanted to stand outside staring into space, it was heart breaking and exhausting but just as it started suddenly it ended suddenly and she sleep all through the night again. My daughters old boy was being very unsettled at night he as been on Aktivait for a few weeks now and she says there is a definite difference in him.
> 
> If your vet didn`t mention CCD it is worth bringing it up with them. I hope you all had a good nights sleep last night.


The vet did say it sounds like CCD onset as bloods and urine tests are normal for a dog her age and l mentioned Vivitonin as Daisybluebell said it had helped one of her old dogs. Vet looked it up and said it would be no use to Belle as has caffeine in it to perk old dogs up where as she needs a relaxant hence the Diazepam which was of no use after another horrible night. Have to speak with vet later to discuss adjusting dosage, she was on minimum amount last night which wasn't enough. We pointed to her to go to bed every time she got up last night for nearly 2 hours before giving up and bringing her and Suzie downstairs to their day bed where they both promptly fell asleep. Of course Belle would've been exhausted by then anyway. Vet is inclined to think if this doesn't work we should think of putting her to sleep, l,ll try more supplements that kind people on here have mentioned first, and OH is off for a fortnight over xmas so he can see to her at night with me taking a turn on days off. This has been my first time on a forum and l have to thank everyone for their advice and support


----------



## DaisyBluebell

To be honest I would ask the vet if you could at least try Aktivit or Vivitonin, yes Vivitonin & possibly Aktivit, may be to Perk the oldie up in which case Belle would possibly be more active during the day which would follow that she may well sleep better at night! Diazepan would be quietening her down during the day in which case case if she is doing nothing much during the day why would she want to sleep at night she is probably half dozing during the day! That's a point, you say if you leave her in the car she will be watching out the window & possibly barking at passers by - that's a tiring activity in itself & may also have the effect of her sleeping better at night. Anything is worth trying. I think Belle is only 13/14 isn't she? Its a good age but on the right supplement could well go on for a good few years, Daisy at 17 though going deaf and had cataracts & senile moments had been on Vivitonin for a couple of years & still active at 17 as I think I mentioned before the evening we had to let her go thru a 'funny turn' she had been running about barking at birds on her usual mile walk! I will see if I can find the little video I took that day of her to put on here. 
I know we want them to go on forever & all the time you are trying at least you are giving them a chance, you will know yourself when to give up & I don't think Belle is quite ready yet.


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> To be honest I would ask the vet if you could at least try Aktivit or Vivitonin, yes Vivitonin & possibly Aktivit, may be to Perk the oldie up in which case Belle would possibly be more active during the day which would follow that she may well sleep better at night! Diazepan would be quietening her down during the day in which case case if she is doing nothing much during the day why would she want to sleep at night she is probably half dozing during the day! That's a point, you say if you leave her in the car she will be watching out the window & possibly barking at passers by - that's a tiring activity in itself & may also have the effect of her sleeping better at night. Anything is worth trying. I think Belle is only 13/14 isn't she? Its a good age but on the right supplement could well go on for a good few years, Daisy at 17 though going deaf and had cataracts & senile moments had been on Vivitonin for a couple of years & still active at 17 as I think I mentioned before the evening we had to let her go thru a 'funny turn' she had been running about barking at birds on her usual mile walk! I will see if I can find the little video I took that day of her to put on here.
> I know we want them to go on forever & all the time you are trying at least you are giving them a chance, you will know yourself when to give up & I don't think Belle is quite ready yet.


Yes your right about the diazepam making her dozy in the day thats why the vet is trying to get the dosage right .She is only on diazepam for the next 5 days to try to brake the habit of waking in the night then l am going to put her on Aktivait and see what happens as so many people on here think it would be beneficial to her .lf her anxiety gets worse and she is exhausting herself during the night we may have to call it a day. Hubby is going to walk her more often when he's off over xmas. She's still a fit little dog and she's still our little Belle who likes to catch her ball and be out and about. l love every hair on her head and will try to keep here as long as she is happy.Would love to see your video


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Ah right ok yes give it a try but the more I think about it the more I'm inclined to say keep her active during the day. Mentally as well as phyically - food puzzles, snuffle mat, lick mat etc. Re the anxiety sorry without going back over the posts I cant remember, is she going deaf or has she got cataracts forming? If not already tested then get that done as they definitely go through an anxiety period when that starts to happen.
I think the Daisy video is on my phone still, I will try and transfer it to laptop and then try to put it on here, you will have to ignore the silly voice (mine or OH's) on there tho!


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Ah right ok yes give it a try but the more I think about it the more I'm inclined to say keep her active during the day. Mentally as well as phyically - food puzzles, snuffle mat, lick mat etc. Re the anxiety sorry without going back over the posts I cant remember, is she going deaf or has she got cataracts forming? If not already tested then get that done as they definitely go through an anxiety period when that starts to happen.
> I think the Daisy video is on my phone still, I will try and transfer it to laptop and then try to put it on here, you will have to ignore the silly voice (mine or OH's) on there tho!


She went deaf in the summer just suddenly stone deaf! Changes in behaviour started then for instance darting off her bed as if she's been pricked on the bottom. Vet checked anal glands etc and we still don't know why she does it. l,ve never heard of a snuffle mat or lick mat. Shall have to look them up online. Eye sight is still sharp. She will be 14 in March


----------



## DaisyBluebell

magpi said:


> She went deaf in the summer just suddenly stone deaf! Changes in behaviour started then for instance darting off her bed as if she's been pricked on the bottom. Vet checked anal glands etc and we still don't know why she does it. l,ve never heard of a snuffle mat or lick mat. Shall have to look them up online. Eye sight is still sharp. She will be 14 in March


14 still a pup then  Now that makes a lot more sense. My first Cavi was stone deaf but despite being 'stone' deaf I actually proved he could pick up a certain pitch of noise (I turned a record up to its highest point just as the singer was on a high note) & he quite obviously heard it! Ran round looking for what the hell it was. (like Belle darting to her bed) Hence all my dogs since have been trained on a whistle just in case they lost their hearing.
Think how anxious you would be if suddenly you could hear nothing but the odd noise! I think Belle needs a bit more mental stimulation & I would suggest you get a dog whistle and try it when standing directly in front of her, not too close, so she can see what your doing and if she can hear it, where its coming from. If she shows ANY acknowledgement what so ever then treat & cuddle big time. Then try it now and again like when you want to call her for her food, so she know what this sudden sound is and its not a bad thing. Nothing to loose,lots to gain.... give it a go. Best of luck. 
Vets are great but they cant know everything, cause they cant experience everything! Some things are trial and error & its you/Belle who has to trial and error it !


----------



## 3dogs2cats

@magpi, how has Belle been the last couple of nights?


----------



## margy

xmas tree up, photo opportunity!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh beautiful, tree's not bad either 
How has Belle been ??


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh beautiful, tree's not bad either
> How has Belle been ??


Joy of Joys she slept right until 430 this morning. As had been having us up at 2. Bought a whistle today unfortunately not even a flicker when l blew it. Has been having 4 short walks this wkend rather than 2 long ones and that seems to suit her better. As you say trial and error and so we go on. Feel like poor Suzie has been overlooked a bit meantime, she is really the sweetest natured dog and so pretty.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Ah Belle and Suzie are so beautiful, very pleased Belle slept through most of the night!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Shame about the whistle, have you tried stamping your feel when behind her or clapping your hands? OH's old dog (18) was deaf as a post but for some reason would respond when he clapped his hands, something to do with air waves travel I believe. So happy Belle has managed a better sleep pattern and the 4 instead of 2 walks suits her. Little Suzie & Belle both look beautiful.


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Joy of Joys she slept right until 430 this morning. As had been having us up at 2. Bought a whistle today unfortunately not even a flicker when l blew it. Has been having 4 short walks this wkend rather than 2 long ones and that seems to suit her better. As you say trial and error and so we go on. Feel like poor Suzie has been overlooked a bit meantime, she is really the sweetest natured dog and so pretty.


That's a really positive step in the right direction. Hopefully it continues for you all. Love the pic.


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> That's a really positive step in the right direction. Hopefully it continues for you all. Love the pic.


Reading back through the posts l see Missy has a birthday this month. 16! Wow thats a big age and she looks so well bless her. Is she a Norfolk or Norwich terrier? l bet she,s a right character


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> That's a really positive step in the right direction. Hopefully it continues for you all. Love the pic.


Just been reading dog chat and see Missy has already had her birthday belated happy birthday to Missy xx


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How are your girls magpi?


----------



## margy

Diazepam was increased to one and a half tablets but didn't really have an effect at night or during the day. Still waking, then we've started putting both dogs down stairs when Belle wakes and they go straight back to sleep together on the bed they share in the day time{ as in the picture} it still means a broken sleep for us but at least theres no more anxious roaming around. Maybe Belle feels safer on the bed where she spends most of her time but only if Suzie is with her. She won't stay there on her own at night. Ive taken her out once in the car at work to 1 lunch call where she was left for half an hour in the car .She looked a bit bemused as hasn't been left in the car before. Was very surprised that she didn't bark. In fact she doesn't bark much since going deaf. I rewarded her by taking her for a short walk by the river. Now I know thats an option I can use.Am still giving her serene-um and vet gave me zylkene am also going to get some activait just waiting for it. Thankyou for your enquiry


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Even a minor improvement is better than none, so far so good.


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Just been reading dog chat and see Missy has already had her birthday belated happy birthday to Missy xx


Yes, thank you. My sister got this picture of her in a special birthday hat she ordered.










Great news about your Belle! All sounds very positive.


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, thank you. My sister got this picture of her in a special birthday hat she ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news about your Belle! All sounds very positive.


aww isn't she gorgeous look at that cute face. Love the hat


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Love the hat, what a good girl actually sitting for a photo in it, Emma (aka The Destroyer) would have half eaten it b4 it got on her head


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> Love the hat, what a good girl actually sitting for a photo in it, Emma (aka The Destroyer) would have half eaten it b4 it got on her head


In her younger days Missy would have been the same lol


----------



## margy

Just to let you know how Belles doing. The Activate appears to be doing the trick so thank you for suggesting it. Still waking but no more wandering, is more relaxed and not anxious or frightened which is a huge relief. Here is our little white sugar mouse sound asleep. Merry Xmas to all xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Just to let you know how Belles doing. The Activate appears to be doing the trick so thank you for suggesting it. Still waking but no more wandering, is more relaxed and not anxious or frightened which is a huge relief. Here is our little white sugar mouse sound asleep. Merry Xmas to all xx


That's fantastic news, so pleased !
She looks really calm and peaceful.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

magpi said:


> Just to let you know how Belles doing. The Activate appears to be doing the trick so thank you for suggesting it. Still waking but no more wandering, is more relaxed and not anxious or frightened which is a huge relief. Here is our little white sugar mouse sound asleep. Merry Xmas to all xx


Great news, really pleased Belle seems less anxious, fingers crossed she continues to be more relaxed at night.


----------



## Animalfan

So my old boy just celebrated his 13th Christmas. It's been somewhat a worrying year. He gets very confused these days, despite being on Aktivait and he's a bit arthritic now too, he takes Yumove for this but I've been pondering long term pain killers/ anti inflammatorys. This idea was quashed when on a geriatric check up we found he had kidney issues. I'm finding it very difficult to deal with him getting older. This boy is my life and although he is now a very different dog to what he was I love him dearly. I just hope I'm doing enough to support him, I'd hate to let him down when he needs me most. I've made this Christmas extra special as I can't help but think the worst. I just adore the bones of him. 
Thanks for reading, just felt like getting things off my chest to people who understand.
Here's some happy pics!


----------



## margy

Animalfan said:


> So my old boy just celebrated his 13th Christmas. It's been somewhat a worrying year. He gets very confused these days, despite being on Aktivait and he's a bit arthritic now too, he takes Yumove for this but I've been pondering long term pain killers/ anti inflammatorys. This idea was quashed when on a geriatric check up we found he had kidney issues. I'm finding it very difficult to deal with him getting older. This boy is my life and although he is now a very different dog to what he was I love him dearly. I just hope I'm doing enough to support him, I'd hate to let him down when he needs me most. I've made this Christmas extra special as I can't help but think the worst. I just adore the bones of him.
> Thanks for reading, just felt like getting things off my chest to people who understand.
> Here's some happy pics!
> View attachment 385255
> View attachment 385256
> View attachment 385257
> View attachment 385258


Love your photos looks like he's had a happy xmas. I can totally empathise with how you feel as my old cavie Suzie is now looking and feeling her age. She sleeps a lot now and doesn't walk very far just out on the green where we live is far enough. Ive also noticed she is losing weight. We are also trying to keep her comfortable in her old age. You won't let him down your doing your best for him, which is all we can do.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Animalfan said:


> So my old boy just celebrated his 13th Christmas. It's been somewhat a worrying year. He gets very confused these days, despite being on Aktivait and he's a bit arthritic now too, he takes Yumove for this but I've been pondering long term pain killers/ anti inflammatorys. This idea was quashed when on a geriatric check up we found he had kidney issues. I'm finding it very difficult to deal with him getting older. This boy is my life and although he is now a very different dog to what he was I love him dearly. I just hope I'm doing enough to support him, I'd hate to let him down when he needs me most. I've made this Christmas extra special as I can't help but think the worst. I just adore the bones of him.
> Thanks for reading, just felt like getting things off my chest to people who understand.
> Here's some happy pics!
> View attachment 385255
> View attachment 385256
> View attachment 385257
> View attachment 385258


I feel for you . A few times over the past few months I've looked at Tango and tears have come to my eyes. I had hoped for one last Christmas with her but it wasn't to be.
She made it easy for us to make the right decision at the end , I think you wil know. 
Love him for now,spoil him,take photos and treasure your memories. Talk to us all you want.


----------



## Kimmikins

SusieRainbow said:


> I feel for you . A few times over the past few months I've looked at Tango and tears have come to my eyes. I had hoped for one last Christmas with her but it wasn't to be.
> She made it easy for us to make the right decision at the end , I think you wil know.
> Love him for now,spoil him,take photos and treasure your memories. Talk to us all you want.


This Christmas was a hard one here, too.

I made mum cry with two of her presents. One was a photo calendar filled with photos of Scrumpy, the other was this:


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kimmikins said:


> This Christmas was a hard one here, too.
> 
> I made mum cry with two of her presents. One was a photo calendar filled with photos of Scrumpy, the other was this:
> View attachment 385305


How lovely, but I can imagine how emotional it would be. 
I made OH a DogsTrust knitted man , did you see it on the Crafters Thread ? And also bought him a Willow Tree figure of a man cuddling a llittle dog.
It has been hard, telling people I haven't seen for ages about Tango, and tears have never been far away.


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> Love your photos looks like he's had a happy xmas. I can totally empathise with how you feel as my old cavie Suzie is now looking and feeling her age. She sleeps a lot now and doesn't walk very far just out on the green where we live is far enough. Ive also noticed she is losing weight. We are also trying to keep her comfortable in her old age. You won't let him down your doing your best for him, which is all we can do.


Jayden is my first baby of my own, I was a veterinary nurse and I know all the ins and outs of everything but I always look for reassurance in every decision I make for him, I guess I'm just searching for miracles. It makes me sad when I know I cant cure old age


----------



## Animalfan

SusieRainbow said:


> I feel for you . A few times over the past few months I've looked at Tango and tears have come to my eyes. I had hoped for one last Christmas with her but it wasn't to be.
> She made it easy for us to make the right decision at the end , I think you wil know.
> Love him for now,spoil him,take photos and treasure your memories. Talk to us all you want.


I read about your loss and I'm so sorry for you, I just couldn't find the words to message to you. I don't want to imagine how you are feeling right now, but you are very much in my thoughts x


----------



## margy

Happy New year all. Just after some thoughts on some thing to put a bit of weight on my old cavie Suzie. I carried her upstairs to bed last night as she started to struggle half way up and she felt light as a feather. Ive also noticed her back bone is sticking up and I can see her hip bones. She's never been a fat dog always in proportion, even after she was spayed. Trouble is she has a super sensitive stomach and gets diarrhoea with meat even chicken, and she's on a prescription diet which can't be fed at the same time as another food. She has two meals a day also 2 chews in between. She isn't due a health check until April at the vet so don't want to take her, also I've spent enough time there with Belle!


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Happy New year all. Just after some thoughts on some thing to put a bit of weight on my old cavie Suzie. I carried her upstairs to bed last night as she started to struggle half way up and she felt light as a feather. Ive also noticed her back bone is sticking up and I can see her hip bones. She's never been a fat dog always in proportion, even after she was spayed. Trouble is she has a super sensitive stomach and gets diarrhoea with meat even chicken, and she's on a prescription diet which can't be fed at the same time as another food. She has two meals a day also 2 chews in between. She isn't due a health check until April at the vet so don't want to take her, also I've spent enough time there with Belle!


Goats milk is said to be easily tolerated and a good source of nutrition for dogs. There's even a recipe for doggy ice cream made with goats milk kefir !
https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/goat-milk-for-dogs/

Sardines and pilchards are also suggested for adding extra calories.


----------



## margy

Oh Ive never heard of that, This thread is a mine of information, I knew someone on here could help.I will her on that x


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Oh Ive never heard of that, This thread is a mine of information, I knew someone on here could help.I will her on that x


You could also add some cooked mashed sweet potato to her food, Reena adores it and it's good for regulating blood sugar.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> You could also add some cooked mashed sweet potato to her food, Reena adores it and it's good for regulating blood sugar.


I would prob have to give that in between meals as her prescription food has to be given on its own. She's so greedy she will eat anything so will give it a go. I often give them both sardines if I'm having them on toast as a tit bit, will offer some of those as well, just small amounts am always terrified of her getting diarrhoea, she had a bad bout of it in the summer I think she might have eaten something in the garden, all night every half hour she came and nudged me awake to let her out. Even though she was exhausted never once did she do it in the house. It had cleared up the next day so it was a mystery.


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> I would prob have to give that in between meals as her prescription food has to be given on its own. She's so greedy she will eat anything so will give it a go. I often give them both sardines if I'm having them on toast as a tit bit, will offer some of those as well, just small amounts am always terrified of her getting diarrhoea, she had a bad bout of it in the summer I think she might have eaten something in the garden, all night every half hour she came and nudged me awake to let her out. Even though she was exhausted never once did she do it in the house. It had cleared up the next day so it was a mystery.


What is her prescription food and what is it for ?
Tango was very greedy and never refused anything , Reena is more discerning and has been paricularly fussy since Tango died . We gave her a bit of roast turkey over Christmas , she loved it with a passion !
Tango was also prone to diarrhoea, she was always very good at getting outside until her last episode in early November when she had a couple of accidents , one involving the carpet !


----------



## margy

She's on Hills kd kidney care tinned dog food. The vet put her on it a few years ago when she began to take Frusamide, he said that drug puts a strain on the kidneys and this food would help. She's also on vetmedin, for her heart. metacam for shoulder pain and opptimune for dry eye. As she isn't insured it all mounts up money wise. So visits to the vet are avoided as much as possible!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

magpi said:


> Oh Ive never heard of that, This thread is a mine of information, I knew someone on here could help.I will her on that x


Regarding the Kefir milk you can get it from Chuckling Goat on-line (my OH uses their stuff - excellent) & I noticed recently that they are selling the Kefir milk in Waitrose now as well. The Hills kd stuff is excellent & really helped my Daisy when she started loosing weight.
All you can do is your best for them as they get older & everyone of here sure does that - we love them all so much.


----------



## Labelle

Hello everyone. I'm new and can't work out how to create a new message so I'll have to do it as a reply!! I was thrilled to find the oldies thread, I just hope there are still people watching as I see the last post was in June...
I'm mum to Molly, a feisty Jack Russell who's officially 14, but could be older, as they said 6 when I adopted her at the RSPCA, but I don't think they really knew...
She's great physically, although sleeping most of the time now and less willing to go out in the mornings (suits me!!). But 2 years ago she went deaf, and then all kinds of other symptoms which are piling up that I can't blame it on that and so have to admit she's senile. I can deal with the obsessive sniffing on walks, the losing me in the house and the staring into space, but the constant crying is doing me in. I don't feel I should admit it, but it's driving me mad. The other thing is she's no longer affectionate, which is hard to take. So if I struggle to hold her to calm her down, she doesn't want that either. I'm feeling really guilty and if any of you can help I'd be grateful for suggestions. I see you all have them on different medications and herbal remedies, but I gave up on the insurance as I couldn't afford it, and so can't be going to the vet all the time either...
Many thanks... a photo of Molly on New Year's Eve attached !


----------



## SusieRainbow

Labelle said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new and can't work out how to create a new message so I'll have to do it as a reply!! I was thrilled to find the oldies thread, I just hope there are still people watching as I see the last post was in June...
> I'm mum to Molly, a feisty Jack Russell who's officially 14, but could be older, as they said 6 when I adopted her at the RSPCA, but I don't think they really knew...
> She's great physically, although sleeping most of the time now and less willing to go out in the mornings (suits me!!). But 2 years ago she went deaf, and then all kinds of other symptoms which are piling up that I can't blame it on that and so have to admit she's senile. I can deal with the obsessive sniffing on walks, the losing me in the house and the staring into space, but the constant crying is doing me in. I don't feel I should admit it, but it's driving me mad. The other thing is she's no longer affectionate, which is hard to take. So if I struggle to hold her to calm her down, she doesn't want that either. I'm feeling really guilty and if any of you can help I'd be grateful for suggestions. I see you all have them on different medications and herbal remedies, but I gave up on the insurance as I couldn't afford it, and so can't be going to the vet all the time either...
> Many thanks... a photo of Molly on New Year's Eve attached !
> View attachment 386297


Hi, welcome to PF oldies thread, which was _started_ in June and been very active since.
If you scroll up or go to the beginning of the thread, page 1, you will see that there are others of us in a very similar situation to you , we are a mine of information and help.
I recently lost my little oldie 2 weeks before Christmas. Even though we realised the time was approaching it was still heartbreaking.
There's no shame in admitting that you're finding life difficult with Molly, that's perfectly understandable.
There are many OTC remedies that could help , one we used to good effect was 'Aktivait', a supplement that improves the blood flow to the brain and helps alertness. I bought mine from Amazon. Coconut oil is also believed to help too, Both my girls had a capsule every night, they loved it !
I'm sure others will be along to help, advise and support, but that's just for starters


----------



## margy

Labelle said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new and can't work out how to create a new message so I'll have to do it as a reply!! I was thrilled to find the oldies thread, I just hope there are still people watching as I see the last post was in June...
> I'm mum to Molly, a feisty Jack Russell who's officially 14, but could be older, as they said 6 when I adopted her at the RSPCA, but I don't think they really knew...
> She's great physically, although sleeping most of the time now and less willing to go out in the mornings (suits me!!). But 2 years ago she went deaf, and then all kinds of other symptoms which are piling up that I can't blame it on that and so have to admit she's senile. I can deal with the obsessive sniffing on walks, the losing me in the house and the staring into space, but the constant crying is doing me in. I don't feel I should admit it, but it's driving me mad. The other thing is she's no longer affectionate, which is hard to take. So if I struggle to hold her to calm her down, she doesn't want that either. I'm feeling really guilty and if any of you can help I'd be grateful for suggestions. I see you all have them on different medications and herbal remedies, but I gave up on the insurance as I couldn't afford it, and so can't be going to the vet all the time either...
> Many thanks... a photo of Molly on New Year's Eve attached !
> View attachment 386297


Aww she looks a lot like my Belle. Also sounds like her too! Belle changed when she went deaf and I didn't notice the lack of affection untill you just mentioned it, she used to climb on my knee for a cuddle every morn but doesn't any more. Will only tolerate me stroking while standing near me. You'll find great support on this thread. I would have struggled through these past few weeks without the lovely people on here so welcome hope they can help you too


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh fab picture of Molly, you sure she is deaf and not been overindulging on the bubbly? Seriously, welcome & especially to the grey muzzle thread (aka the Oldie Thread).
Molly looks beautiful & 14/15 for a JRT is old but not ancient - Daisy in my Avatar was a whippetxJRT & was 17 & still active to the last. She too went deaf & had a form of cataract which didn't effect her too much accept in full sunlight of pitch dark. She started to have 'senile' tendancies at about 15 & the vet put her on Vivitonin & it made a great difference to her (& others on here who were on it or Aktivait). She also went off sitting with us for a cuddle & preferred her own company sitting on her own chair.
Its hard when you start to see that they are getting old but please remember to Molly she is a dog and they live in the moment, not yesterday not tomorrow not thinking of bugger I'm getting old, they, unlike us, live in the now & as far as Molly is concerned she is still a youngster & happy mostly in her own world. 
As SusieRainbow suggests you could at least try Aktivit or Vivitonin. Both take a time to build up but are so worth trying and as you are not insured I would try Aktivit for small dogs from Amazon - pack of 60 for £24.45 free delivery - money well spent if it works for your girl. Let us know how you get on. More pictures of this little beauty would be most acceptable to


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Happy New year all. Just after some thoughts on some thing to put a bit of weight on my old cavie Suzie. I carried her upstairs to bed last night as she started to struggle half way up and she felt light as a feather. Ive also noticed her back bone is sticking up and I can see her hip bones. She's never been a fat dog always in proportion, even after she was spayed. Trouble is she has a super sensitive stomach and gets diarrhoea with meat even chicken, and she's on a prescription diet which can't be fed at the same time as another food. She has two meals a day also 2 chews in between. She isn't due a health check until April at the vet so don't want to take her, also I've spent enough time there with Belle!


Missy is exactly like this. Very bony to the feel now and fragile. I can feel her backbone & her chest bones etc. However, she isn't actually underweight or losing any. I think hers is most likely age related muscle atrophy hence her feeling bony just because she's lost her muscle tone now. As Suzie is on a prescription diet however and suffers with her sensitive digestion you'd be best having her checked over I think especially if the change in her condition is very sudden.



Labelle said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new and can't work out how to create a new message so I'll have to do it as a reply!! I was thrilled to find the oldies thread, I just hope there are still people watching as I see the last post was in June...
> I'm mum to Molly, a feisty Jack Russell who's officially 14, but could be older, as they said 6 when I adopted her at the RSPCA, but I don't think they really knew...
> She's great physically, although sleeping most of the time now and less willing to go out in the mornings (suits me!!). But 2 years ago she went deaf, and then all kinds of other symptoms which are piling up that I can't blame it on that and so have to admit she's senile. I can deal with the obsessive sniffing on walks, the losing me in the house and the staring into space, but the constant crying is doing me in. I don't feel I should admit it, but it's driving me mad. The other thing is she's no longer affectionate, which is hard to take. So if I struggle to hold her to calm her down, she doesn't want that either. I'm feeling really guilty and if any of you can help I'd be grateful for suggestions. I see you all have them on different medications and herbal remedies, but I gave up on the insurance as I couldn't afford it, and so can't be going to the vet all the time either...
> Many thanks... a photo of Molly on New Year's Eve attached !
> View attachment 386297


Welcome!  Molly looks like a very sweet old girl. I have no experiences of doggy dementia although am beginning to think there may be slight signs there with my oldie. But I'm going to try putting my girl on Aktivait this year I think.


----------



## Animalfan

Labelle said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new and can't work out how to create a new message so I'll have to do it as a reply!! I was thrilled to find the oldies thread, I just hope there are still people watching as I see the last post was in June...
> I'm mum to Molly, a feisty Jack Russell who's officially 14, but could be older, as they said 6 when I adopted her at the RSPCA, but I don't think they really knew...
> She's great physically, although sleeping most of the time now and less willing to go out in the mornings (suits me!!). But 2 years ago she went deaf, and then all kinds of other symptoms which are piling up that I can't blame it on that and so have to admit she's senile. I can deal with the obsessive sniffing on walks, the losing me in the house and the staring into space, but the constant crying is doing me in. I don't feel I should admit it, but it's driving me mad. The other thing is she's no longer affectionate, which is hard to take. So if I struggle to hold her to calm her down, she doesn't want that either. I'm feeling really guilty and if any of you can help I'd be grateful for suggestions. I see you all have them on different medications and herbal remedies, but I gave up on the insurance as I couldn't afford it, and so can't be going to the vet all the time either...
> Many thanks... a photo of Molly on New Year's Eve attached !
> View attachment 386297


I'm going through the same thing with my old boy and I completely understand how you feel. He was my snuggle buddy but now doesn't seem to enjoy affection as much and it kills me, I also struggle with the change in character, truth be told he's never been as hard work, but I use Aktivait which really does help. The midnight wandering has stopped and some of the confusion has cleared although I think his deafness is a cause of some confusion bless him. I can ask if he wants a biscuit and he runs to the door to welcome a visitor, I have to laugh sometimes but it definitely tugs at my heart, I don't like to see him growing old. I'm a regular poster here and the support is great, anything you need, just post away x


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy is exactly like this. Very bony to the feel now and fragile. I can feel her backbone & her chest bones etc. However, she isn't actually underweight or losing any. I think hers is most likely age related muscle atrophy hence her feeling bony just because she's lost her muscle tone now. As Suzie is on a prescription diet however and suffers with her sensitive digestion you'd be best having her checked over I think especially if the change in her condition is very sudden.
> I think I,ll try her on the goats milk first and sardines then see how she goes. I might also take her to the vet to get weighed to see if she has lost weight or if its just loss of muscle tone. Because she's got a thick coat its hard to tell just by looking at her, but apart from that she's doing ok especially for a cavalier who aren't particularly long lived. I think if you get them to ten your doing well, hopefully she,ll get to her 15th birthday in sept God willing
> 
> Welcome!  Molly looks like a very sweet old girl. I have no experiences of doggy dementia although am beginning to think there may be slight signs there with my oldie. But I'm going to try putting my girl on Aktivait this year I think.


----------



## margy




----------



## margy

something went wrong there so will post again! I,ll try Suzie on the goats milk and sardines to see if that makes a difference and will also take her to the vets to get weighed then I can see if she's losing weight or just muscle tone. She has quite a thick coat so its hard to see just by looking at her. Apart from that she,s doing ok. Cavaliers aren't particularly long lived, your lucky if you get them to ten, hopefully she will go on to her 15th birthday in Sept .God willing


----------



## margy

Suzie seems to have got a new lease of life since we started giving her the goats milk and we found a mackerel in the freezer. We've been giving it to the girls for supper. She even got a bit lively and chased a bird from the lawn yesterday but forgot she has a gammy leg and can't jump around like she used to. She came limping back feeling sorry for herself. Maybe she was a bit depressed because of the change in Belle who slept all night last night


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> Suzie seems to have got a new lease of life since we started giving her the goats milk and we found a mackerel in the freezer. We've been giving it to the girls for supper. She even got a bit lively and chased a bird from the lawn yesterday but forgot she has a gammy leg and can't jump around like she used to. She came limping back feeling sorry for herself. Maybe she was a bit depressed because of the change in Belle who slept all night last night


Yayyy! Go Suzie! I love it when they forget their age and act like the nutters they once where


----------



## margy

Hubby has just had her out round the block and said she nearly broke her neck to get home. Has fish on the brain, she really is greedy!


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Hubby has just had her out round the block and said she nearly broke her neck to get home. Has fish on the brain, she really is greedy!


Wonderful news, so pleased!


----------



## margy

Have been to the vets this morning to have Suzie weighed and she is 10kg. Which they said is fine for her. I thought when I lifted her into the car that she felt more solid. Will try to keep her at this weight but not let her get any heavier as its not good for her heart to be overweight. She is quite big for a cavalier. Also Im pleased to tell you that Belle has slept all night for the past 3 nights!! Activait is kicking in now ,she,s much calmer and like her old self again. I,ll have to go and find a supplement for myself! I really didn't expect to see such good results.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

magpi said:


> Have been to the vets this morning to have Suzie weighed and she is 10kg. Which they said is fine for her. I thought when I lifted her into the car that she felt more solid. Will try to keep her at this weight but not let her get any heavier as its not good for her heart to be overweight. She is quite big for a cavalier. Also Im pleased to tell you that Belle has slept all night for the past 3 nights!! Activait is kicking in now ,she,s much calmer and like her old self again. I,ll have to go and find a supplement for myself! I really didn't expect to see such good results.


Really good news, I found Activait worked very well with my girl and my daughter says it is helping her old boy. Also good that you are happier with Suzie`s weight, it is always a worry when the oldies start to loss weight and muscle tone as they seem to look quite thin. I too wish there was a supplement as good as Activait to help humans sleep at night! Hope all continues to go well with Belle and Suzie.


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Have been to the vets this morning to have Suzie weighed and she is 10kg. Which they said is fine for her. I thought when I lifted her into the car that she felt more solid. Will try to keep her at this weight but not let her get any heavier as its not good for her heart to be overweight. She is quite big for a cavalier. Also Im pleased to tell you that Belle has slept all night for the past 3 nights!! Activait is kicking in now ,she,s much calmer and like her old self again. I,ll have to go and find a supplement for myself! I really didn't expect to see such good results.


That's brilliant news!  I'm going to give Aktivait a go with Missy I think soon.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Excellent news on both counts. Pictures of the girls required please.


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Excellent news on both counts. Pictures of the girls required please.


Here they are as requested! Our girls


----------



## margy

Sorry bare with Ive forgotten how to post the photos!


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> Sorry bare with Ive forgotten how to post the photos!


What a pair of cuties!


----------



## SusieRainbow

They really are adorable !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

magpi said:


> I,ll have to go and find a supplement for myself! I really didn't expect to see such good results.


This is not a joke, when my vet, who is a friend anyway, said he would put Emma on Vivitonin he also told me that one of the vets in his circle was trialling Vivitonin on himself as he was convinced if it worked so well on animals maybe it would hold back mental capacity on humans! Only time will tell - you never know!

Beautiful pictures of the girls, gental hugs to both of them, very happy for the progress you have made with them.


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> This is not a joke, when my vet, who is a friend anyway, said he would put Emma on Vivitonin he also told me that one of the vets in his circle was trialling Vivitonin on himself as he was convinced if it worked so well on animals maybe it would hold back mental capacity on humans! Only time will tell - you never know!
> 
> Beautiful pictures of the girls, gental hugs to both of them, very happy for the progress you have made with them.


Thankyou it,s all down to the helpful people on here who recommended all the things to try. Much more helpful to me than the vet, who even talked about euthanasia for Belle at one point x


----------



## SusieRainbow

My dad was a farmer and had much more faith in vets than doctors !
@magpi , I'm so glad we've been able to help you. This is a really great forum.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

magpi said:


> Thankyou it,s all down to the helpful people on here who recommended all the things to try. Much more helpful to me than the vet, who even talked about euthanasia for Belle at one point x


Vets are amazing and do a longer training period than doctors actually do but they cannot know everything and every situation or every dog they deal with. It takes the owner and other dog owners to exchange situations, what they did to resolve the situation and the results, good or bad & this is one of the best forums I know for those three things & feel very lucky to have learnt so much from such knowledgeable people on here. There are times when we don't all agree on some things but that makes for more interesting reading and thinking. As SusieRainbow says, I am glad you have found help on here & you will now be able to pass on any knowledge you have gained to others in a similar situation in the future. Don't leave us now and please keep posting pictures of your two beautiful girls (I'm a sucker for a grey muzzle)


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Vets are amazing and do a longer training period than doctors actually do but they cannot know everything and every situation or every dog they deal with. It takes the owner and other dog owners to exchange situations, what they did to resolve the situation and the results, good or bad & this is one of the best forums I know for those three things & feel very lucky to have learnt so much from such knowledgeable people on here. There are times when we don't all agree on some things but that makes for more interesting reading and thinking. As SusieRainbow says, I am glad you have found help on here & you will now be able to pass on any knowledge you have gained to others in a similar situation in the future. Don't leave us now and please keep posting pictures of your two beautiful girls (I'm a sucker for a grey muzzle)


No I won,t leave even, if I don,t post I will be lurking and reading how all the old ones are doing. As you know the oldies can be fit as a fiddle one day and at deaths door the next. They like to keep us on our toes. I,m sure there,ll be more challenges in the future and I,ll know where to turn. Will keep posting how we,re doing.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I forgot to post on the main forum, but Ty turned 13 on the 1st of January. Despite being an old boy himself now he's still his usual self & I don't really see him as old as of yet. But Missy was around the same age when the first real signs of aging caught up with her.

Here is a birthday pic of him


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> I forgot to post on the main forum, but Ty turned 13 on the 1st of January. Despite being an old boy himself now he's still his usual self & I don't really see him as old as of yet. But Missy was around the same age when the first real signs of aging caught up with her.
> 
> Here is a birthday pic of him
> 
> View attachment 388020


What a handsome boy ! It's strange how they age so differently, Reena is 9 next month ( an oldie?) , she still runs round like a puppy where Tango rarely broke into a trot !


----------



## margy

Bless him, belated happy birthday Ty, that's very true Suzie isn't grey but is doddery, so much so that sometimes she almost falls over,and Belle is quite grey but can still run around like a youngster.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> What a handsome boy ! It's strange how they age so differently, Reena is 9 next month ( an oldie?) , she still runs round like a puppy where Tango rarely broke into a trot !


Just wondering how Reena is feeling without Tango. Does she show any signs of missing her?


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Just wondering how Reena is feeling without Tango. Does she show any signs of missing her?


Yes, definitely. She's generally better than she was , she went off her food and seemed very subdued and mopey for a week or so.
She's still clingy but always has been very cuddly. I think the worse time for her is when we go out and leave her home alone, though before she never showed signs of seperation anxiety. We weny out last night, just a mile away to babysit the grand children and OH came back to give Reena her supper and let her out for a wee. He phoned me to say she was really upset by something , running round and looking for me. So he brought her down to my daughters, she was trembling and panting, wouldn't take any treats , then settled down and dozed next to me. Something had obviously spooked her, I think she would have been OK if she'd had Tango there.
I can see we'll have to get her a companion before too long.
How are Belle and Suzie doing now ?


----------



## margy

Doing fine, am really pleased life has gone back to normal. Belle is still sleeping through to 630 and Suzie is enjoying her food! But I worry how one will cope when the other is gone. One of the down sides to having two with only a year between them


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Beautiful picture of Ty, hope that birthday cake was as delish as it looks.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thanks all. @SusieRainbow, Ty was always the one I thought would age quicker as he's always been an old man in a young dog's body. Sleeps pretty much all day./night and is just generally very sedate and chilled. But now he is actually older he comes across younger. His body is in amazing condition still too!

Bless poor Reena.


----------



## Labelle

Hello everyone and thank you for your replies… as you have all said, it has made such a difference to hear others are going thru the same things with their pooches! 
I have GOOD NEWS!! ...although I'm scared to speak to soon... I took Molly to the vet after researching the medecins online and he prescribed no problem, agreeing with all the symptoms. I live in France and it's called Candilat, I think it's like Vivatonin, but he told me it's better as it's given once a day, at any time. Within 5 days I noticed a change! The frantic scraping of her bed has (almost) stopped, she's generally much calmer and OMG, I suddenly realised at the weekend she was on the floor next to me having a tummy rub as in days of old! When I realised, I burst into tears, I'd forgetten how long it had been. You will understand!
Anyway, it's up and down... the whining is much less, but this Saturday was bad. Oh well, better than nothing, by far! It's linked to her obsession with food- she forgets she's eaten I think, and whines for it every hour!! :-O But I can work around it, I'm sometimes out for a few hours and I'm programming it to the afternoon if I can, then when I wake her on my return it really IS dinner time, rather than lunch time!
I have my fingers crossed I will get at least some of my old girl back!!!
So happy
Labelle


----------



## SusieRainbow

Labelle said:


> View attachment 388629
> 
> Hello everyone and thank you for your replies… as you have all said, it has made such a difference to hear others are going thru the same things with their pooches!
> I have GOOD NEWS!! ...although I'm scared to speak to soon... I took Molly to the vet after researching the medecins online and he prescribed no problem, agreeing with all the symptoms. I live in France and it's called Candilat, I think it's like Vivatonin, but he told me it's better as it's given once a day, at any time. Within 5 days I noticed a change! The frantic scraping of her bed has (almost) stopped, she's generally much calmer and OMG, I suddenly realised at the weekend she was on the floor next to me having a tummy rub as in days of old! When I realised, I burst into tears, I'd forgetten how long it had been. You will understand!
> Anyway, it's up and down... the whining is much less, but this Saturday was bad. Oh well, better than nothing, by far! It's linked to her obsession with food- she forgets she's eaten I think, and whines for it every hour!! :-O But I can work around it, I'm sometimes out for a few hours and I'm programming it to the afternoon if I can, then when I wake her on my return it really IS dinner time, rather than lunch time!
> I have my fingers crossed I will get at least some of my old girl back!!!
> So happy
> Labelle


That's great news, so pleased for you !


----------



## 3dogs2cats

That is very good news Labelle! It is such a relief when some of their confused behaviour abates, Molly has such a beautiful face.


----------



## margy

So pleased Molly is more like herself. It,s lovely when we get them back even if it,s for a short while. They do become more fixated on food when they get old. Here is Suzie telling me it,s time for her fish supper


----------



## DaisyBluebell

That's great news, Molly is such a cutie. My old girl was on Vivitonin & it did make a difference to her, she was still running about on her last day at 17 years old.


----------



## Labelle

Hi again, today I was late giving it to her - I've noticed she starts whining late afternoon - and it's back to crying and begging for food even tho' she's just eaten it! Hard on the nerves! So I'll definitely keep her on two bills as clearly when it drops the symptoms start...so it's treating the symptoms, not curing anything. Ah well, much, much better than nothing, and we will persevere! She gave a local cat a run for it's money today...nothing wrong physically!
Have a good evening everyone X


----------



## Labelle

Out in style yesterday!


----------



## margy

Labelle said:


> Out in style yesterday!


Aww she has such a sweet face. Loving her coat. JRT are such feisty characters and full of life even in old age.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Just a thought Labelle, how about using some of her dinner as treats during the day if she whines for food?


----------



## catz4m8z

Dont think my lot really know that they are starting to get old. Adam and Hannah will be 11 this year and both have mild heart murmurs and yet they were racing around like maniacs the other day on our walk!

Heidi will be 10 in 2 mths and 2 weeks from now has to go and have a dental and sounds like she will be lucky to have even 1 tooth left to her name!:Nailbiting Now Im worried that if I give the other dogs chews she will just have to watch.


----------



## margy

yes old age seems to creep up on them. Suddenly you notice a little stiffness when they wake up or a reluctance to go out in the cold. But as long as they,re still running around and enjoying walks we can put it to the back of our minds and as DaisyBluebell says live in the now. Susie had to have 15 teeth removed a few years ago, we still gave her chews and noticed she,d hold them in her mouth for a good while before chewing, I think to soften them up so she could eat them easier,she can,t manage them now so wev,e changed to a softer treat that she can manage


----------



## Labelle

Hello, an update on Molly! She really seemed to be improving on the pills, and then this weekend was quite ill - vomiting any food (but not in a virus/eaten something way - no diarrhoea) and not wanting to walk, swaying about. I took an appointment with the vet on Saturday and each time she ate so I thought she was better, and then that came up too.I thought she was on the way out...I held her most of the 2 nights. :-( Monday she was also poor but perked up significantly during the day! The vet gave her an anti-vomiting jab and some liquid to soothe her tummy. I'm please and relieved to say she's back to normal and out romping in the snow!! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh, you must have been so worried !
Tango was very prone to vomiting bouts , I used to give her poached white fish in tiny amounts which she kept down. The vet also gave me some Ranitidine for her to have when she was vomiting as she quicky became quite acidic. 
A tiny dose of PeptoBismol would often stop the vomting too.


----------



## margy

Labelle said:


> Hello, an update on Molly! She really seemed to be improving on the pills, and then this weekend was quite ill - vomiting any food (but not in a virus/eaten something way - no diarrhoea) and not wanting to walk, swaying about. I took an appointment with the vet on Saturday and each time she ate so I thought she was better, and then that came up too.I thought she was on the way out...I held her most of the 2 nights. :-( Monday she was also poor but perked up significantly during the day! The vet gave her an anti-vomiting jab and some liquid to soothe her tummy. I'm please and relieved to say she's back to normal and out romping in the snow!! :Shamefullyembarrased


Phew, I started reading your post and feared the worst, was relieved to hear she has improved.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Glad Molly is ok @Labelle. They are such a worry as they age. Ailments that wouldn't have us overly concerned when they're young suddenly make you think the worst!

Missy isn't very well today. Hasn't eaten all day & is shivering. She has her equafleece on but still shivering and is generally standing around/pacing seeming very withdrawn.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Glad Molly is ok @Labelle. They are such a worry as they age. Ailments that wouldn't have us overly concerned when they're young suddenly make you think the worst!
> 
> Missy isn't very well today. Hasn't eaten all day & is shivering. She has her equafleece on but still shivering and is generally standing around/pacing seeming very withdrawn.


Poor Missy, I hope she soon perks up. Love and thoughts.xxx

Saying that, Reena has been very quiet and sleepy today. She's eaten as normal but took her for a walk which we wanted, then wanted to come straight back home as soon as we got out. She's now snoozing beside me again.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Poor Missy, I hope she soon perks up. Love and thoughts.xxx
> 
> Saying that, Reena has been very quiet and sleepy today. She's eaten as normal but took her for a walk which we wanted, then wanted to come straight back home as soon as we got out. She's now snoozing beside me again.


Thanks Susie. She's just been out in the garden and had diarrhea and is now standing in the living room, head down and depressed  I think it is likely just one of those 24 hour things. She usually perks up again by the next day so fingers crossed.

Reena has sense to get back into the warmth no doubt! x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Thanks Susie. She's just been out in the garden and had diarrhea and is now standing in the living room, head down and depressed  I think it is likely just one of those 24 hour things. She usually perks up again by the next day so fingers crossed.
> 
> Reena has sense to get back into the warmth no doubt! x


Poor Missy! Do you have anything to settle her tummy ?
Reena seemed really spooked by the wind when we went out, leaves blowing about and fences rattling. She's very much a fair weather walker !


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Poor Missy! Do you have anything to settle her tummy ?
> Reena seemed really spooked by the wind when we went out, leaves blowing about and fences rattling. She's very much a fair weather walker !


I don't unfortunately, no. Thought I had some Zantac in the cupboard but I've run out. I will offer her another bite to eat a little later & see if she wants it. I would think some food in her would make her feel better.

Cash sometimes gets spooked by the wind too, especially when a leaf blows into his tail! :Hilarious


----------



## margy

Hope little Missy is well soon x


----------



## Dogloverlou

She's sleeping in the hallway at the mo. Very unusual for her. But If she's settled that's the main thing.


----------



## margy

Ahh she has such a lovely little face, she does look a bit sorry for herself though bless her


----------



## Buddydad

magpi said:


> Happy New year all. Just after some thoughts on some thing to put a bit of weight on my old cavie Suzie. I carried her upstairs to bed last night as she started to struggle half way up and she felt light as a feather. Ive also noticed her back bone is sticking up and I can see her hip bones. She's never been a fat dog always in proportion, even after she was spayed. Trouble is she has a super sensitive stomach and gets diarrhoea with meat even chicken, and she's on a prescription diet which can't be fed at the same time as another food. She has two meals a day also 2 chews in between. She isn't due a health check until April at the vet so don't want to take her, also I've spent enough time there with Belle!


My 16 yo had constant bouts of diarrhoea...might be worth getting the vet to test her faeces for Giardia. EPI is also something that springs to mind if she isn't digesting her food properly - I had to ask my vet to test for both. I put my skinny boy on Lypex but can't say if its worked yet but his poop is always firm now. I tried the prescription diets but settled on home cooked lean chicken, beef , veg and mashed potato. I give him Yudigest tablets for digestive enzymes, vitamin supplements and a spoon of natural yogurt to try to keep the bad gut bacteria in check. Too many antibiotics can kill the good bacteria. Tree barks powder is also good for digestive disorders and runny poop. 
Also get a copy of her blood test results and ask about any that are out of range - Denamarin liver support can work miracles bringing high liver enzymes down. Just my 1/2p worth!


----------



## Buddydad

Been following the oldies here best wishes all it is heartbreaking seeing our furry friends getting weaker . I don't think anyone mentioned the drug Anipryl also known as Selgian can be used to tread CMD. Buddy has improved taking this and Aktivait. My next step was to try Vivitonin but for now he's doing okay.
It might be worth asking your vet about hypothyroidism as this can cause restlessness and behavioural change and is commonly undiagnosed . Also liver function can affect behaviour (my dogs ALP enzyme was very high before treatment and I'm sure it contributed to his restlessness, poor appetite and inability to sleep properly). Many vets in my experience dismiss changes in blood chemistry as 'old age'. it's really important to get a copy of all tests and ask the vet to explain any results that are out of range imo.
I do think natural remedies have a role to play - CBD oil from cannabis is something that seems to help Buddy become more relaxed and I'm investigating if Melatonin supplements might be beneficial.


----------



## margy

Buddydad said:


> My 16 yo had constant bouts of diarrhoea...might be worth getting the vet to test her faeces for Giardia. EPI is also something that springs to mind if she isn't digesting her food properly - I had to ask my vet to test for both. I put my skinny boy on Lypex but can't say if its worked yet but his poop is always firm now. I tried the prescription diets but settled on home cooked lean chicken, beef , veg and mashed potato. I give him Yudigest tablets for digestive enzymes, vitamin supplements and a spoon of natural yogurt to try to keep the bad gut bacteria in check. Too many antibiotics can kill the good bacteria. Tree barks powder is also good for digestive disorders and runny poop.
> Also get a copy of her blood test results and ask about any that are out of range - Denamarin liver support can work miracles bringing high liver enzymes down. Just my 1/2p worth!


Suzie has always had a sensitive stomach and not so much diarrhoea as loose stools. I also give her Yudigest powder, I find it firms her stools up, haven't heard of Tree barks powder I,ll look out for it. She,s doing well on the mackerel we give her for her supper, luckily hubby has a friend who goes fishing so he gives us the fish he catches. And she also enjoys some goats milk. Her weight is staying up since we've added these into her diet.


----------



## margy

Wondering how Missy is feeling today, hope she,s feeling better


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Wondering how Missy is feeling today, hope she,s feeling better


She ate last night around 11ish, rather reluctantly but I was happy she felt bright enough to so. Today she is much brighter and has eaten her breakfast although somewhat still subdued & still shivering on/off but that could be related to the cold weather more than anything.


----------



## margy

At least she,s eating, that will keep here strength up. It has been very cold today, Belle had to wear her fleece when we went for our walk and I was glad to get home!


----------



## Animalfan

Jayden went for a check up today to see how well he was responding to Fortekor. Unfortunately his SDMA level has increased despite everything I’m trying. I’m absolutely gutted. I’m so frightened of him getting older and weaker and being without him would just break my heart. I think this is probably the hardest time I’ve had being a dog owner


----------



## Buddydad

magpi said:


> Suzie has always had a sensitive stomach and not so much diarrhoea as loose stools. I also give her Yudigest powder, I find it firms her stools up, haven't heard of Tree barks powder I,ll look out for it. She,s doing well on the mackerel we give her for her supper, luckily hubby has a friend who goes fishing so he gives us the fish he catches. And she also enjoys some goats milk. Her weight is staying up since we've added these into her diet.


I tried some tinned mackerel on Buddy tonight hoping it helps him put on weight - I need to take up fishing it could get expensive. I always thought Buddy had a sensitive stomach he's had frequent bouts of loose stools over the last 6 years. It only became a serious concern when he got older and struggled to maintain his weight - he seemed to not be digesting his food properly. I suspect he's had the Giardia parasite for a while as since it was treated his appetite has been better and no more smelly yellow loose poop that I can't pick up


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Animalfan said:


> Jayden went for a check up today to see how well he was responding to Fortekor. Unfortunately his SDMA level has increased despite everything I'm trying. I'm absolutely gutted. I'm so frightened of him getting older and weaker and being without him would just break my heart. I think this is probably the hardest time I've had being a dog owner


It is so hard seeing them get old but remember it is also a privilege too! What ever you have been doing for him you have been giving him a life so good that he is getting old & has someone who loves & cares so much about him - could he ask for more?
Please also remember to Jayden himself he is still that youngster running & playing in his head , they arent like us idiots thinking about yesterday or what's to come tomorrow, they live in the now, the food their just having the lovely snuggle in bed or with you, sniffing in the garden! Yes they have pain now & then but they accept that as a crap day then move on!
Oh that we could live our lives like dogs. Enjoy every minute now while you still have him & just continue doing your best for him.


----------



## Animalfan

DaisyBluebell said:


> It is do hard seeing them get old but remember it is also a privilege too! What ever you have been doing for him you have been giving him a life so good that he is getting old & has someone who loves & cares so much about him - could he ask for more?
> Please also remember to Jaden himself he is still that youngster running & playing in his head , they arent like us idiots thinking about yesterday or what's to come tomorrow, they live in the now, the food their just having the lovely snuggle in bed or with you, sniffing in the garden! Yes they have pain now & then but they accept that as a crap day then move on!
> Oh that we could live our lives like dogs. Enjoy every minute now while you still have him & just continue doing your best for him.


Thank you for your kind words. I do try to think like that but some days its hard, I just can't accept that one day he won't be here.

I've made a pact with him that we will live each day like its the last, as much fun and love as he can take.
I love my little man so much and although it's killing me inside I will never let him down.

I secretly still wish for a miracle though


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> At least she,s eating, that will keep here strength up. It has been very cold today, Belle had to wear her fleece when we went for our walk and I was glad to get home!


She picked at her food yesterday mostly and today has only had two forkfuls of her wet food. As long as she's eating something though is the main thing. I'm beginning to think it's the wet food itself she doesn't like anymore.



Animalfan said:


> Jayden went for a check up today to see how well he was responding to Fortekor. Unfortunately his SDMA level has increased despite everything I'm trying. I'm absolutely gutted. I'm so frightened of him getting older and weaker and being without him would just break my heart. I think this is probably the hardest time I've had being a dog owner


Hugs to you x


----------



## margy

Belle often goes off her food, she,ll go along eating the same food for a few weeks then suddenly she leaves it, I offer her it all day but she won,t eat it. Then I change it for another brand and she,ll gobble it up again until she gets sick of that one! She never has an upset stomach with keep switching food. This is normal for her though, it sounds like Missy may have a virus or a cold. As you say at least she,s eating something. DaisyBluebell, you made me well up reading your lovely post. It is the hardest part ,having an elderly dog. Seeing them age and fade before our eyes. Although they don,t know it and to them life just goes on. Susie gives big cuddles and although I try not to, yesterday she cuddled into me and I cried because I know time is running out for her. I hope when she,s had enough I will know


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Remember every tear we shed for them is worth what we have had over the years & if they could they would tell us how much they love and appreciate all we have done for them. Although it breaks out hearts because we love them so much, we will do what is right for them and not us, when the time comes, and you will know when it does,


----------



## margy

We still have some laughs with her. When I go to work I've started to put puppy pads down in case of accidents. She clearly doesn't know what they're for as the first time I put them down I came home and Belle was lying on their bed but Suzie was lying large as life on the pad as if to say ,like the new bed mum!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

magpi said:


> We still have some laughs with her. When I go to work I've started to put puppy pads down in case of accidents. She clearly doesn't know what they're for as the first time I put them down I came home and Belle was lying on their bed but Suzie was lying large as life on the pad as if to say ,like the new bed mum!


Oh that is so funny and so typical of them isn't it. You should have got a picture of that. I am a total sucker for a graying muzzle, they always look so wise as they get older don't they - bet they could teach us a thing or two bless them - more pictures of your beautiful girls would be most acceptable


----------



## margy

Thought I,d share our frosty morning walk, Suzie just gets as far as the green out the front, one of the photo,s she,s having a bark at a passing dog. The river was frozen but no snow


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> We still have some laughs with her. When I go to work I've started to put puppy pads down in case of accidents. She clearly doesn't know what they're for as the first time I put them down I came home and Belle was lying on their bed but Suzie was lying large as life on the pad as if to say ,like the new bed mum!


I started doing that for Tango, the problem was she would use the pad to cover any accidents over rather than go on the mat, that made more mess than ever !
To be fair though accidents were very rare.

Reena has being trying to give me heart failure by trying to get on the frozen pond in the garden, she did go on it last winter and thought she was on 'Dancing on Ice' !


----------



## Animalfan

This morning we walked in the snow! I remember when he used to get the snow zoomies and catch snowballs, I think he was more excited to be back home this morning lol


----------



## margy

Animalfan said:


> View attachment 390922
> This morning we walked in the snow! I remember when he used to get the snow zoomies and catch snowballs, I think he was more excited to be back home this morning lol


He does,t look impressed judging by the expression!


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> He does,t look impressed judging by the expression!


That's his " not the camera again!" face. He hates having his picture taken, especially when I interrupt his mooching time to try and get a nice face picture, he loves having a good sniff


----------



## margy

It,s hard getting a good photo of Belle too ,being deaf I end up gesticulating wildly to get her to look up, people passing must think I,m a loon!


----------



## Kim Watcham

magpi said:


> Thought I,d share our frosty morning walk, Suzie just gets as far as the green out the front, one of the photo,s she,s having a bark at a passing dog. The river was frozen but no snow
> View attachment 390913
> View attachment 390914
> View attachment 390915
> View attachment 390916


aww i found you @magpi ...iv never been on this thread before some great pics ill enjoy looking at them thank you ...love your morning walk pics and they look great lovely and warm 


magpi said:


> Thought I,d share our frosty morning walk, Suzie just gets as far as the green out the front, one of the photo,s she,s having a bark at a passing dog. The river was frozen but no snow
> View attachment 390913
> View attachment 390914
> View attachment 390915
> View attachment 390916


----------



## DaisyBluebell

SusieRainbow said:


> I started doing that for Tango, the problem was she would use the pad to cover any accidents over rather than go on the mat, that made more mess than ever !
> To be fair though accidents were very rare.
> 
> Reena has being trying to give me heart failure by trying to get on the frozen pond in the garden, she did go on it last winter and thought she was on 'Dancing on Ice' !


Oh I'm sorry but I did actually laugh out loud at the Tango 'problem' just shows what a dammed intelligent girl she was! 
Reena is not the only one checking out the forzen pond, I caught Emma staring at the fish underneath the frozen area this morning!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Beautiful pictures of your 'oldies' folks, remember to them they are not oldies at all, they are just preferring a little shorter walk in the cold, and who could blame them


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Animalfan said:


> View attachment 390922
> This morning we walked in the snow! I remember when he used to get the snow zoomies and catch snowballs, I think he was more excited to be back home this morning lol


I love his jumper, where did you get that from?, I'm looking for something similar for Woody to wear when it's really cold. All the fleeces and things I've seen look great, but he just needs something lightish to wear to walk to the park. He charges around like a loon when we get there and gets really warm, so only needs something I can pop on to walk there , take off while he belts about and put back on to stop him getting a chill on the walk home.


----------



## Animalfan

Bugsys grandma said:


> I love his jumper, where did you get that from?, I'm looking for something similar for Woody to wear when it's really cold. All the fleeces and things I've seen look great, but he just needs something lightish to wear to walk to the park. He charges around like a loon when we get there and gets really warm, so only needs something I can pop on to walk there , take off while he belts about and put back on to stop him getting a chill on the walk home.


I buy most of his jumpers from B and M. The sizes are pretty good and they're half the price of [email protected] To be honest he has quite an extensive wardrobe now but they are all just easy on/off jumpers.


----------



## margy

Any news on how Missy is keeping? Hope she,s improved


----------



## Labelle

magpi said:


> Suzie has always had a sensitive stomach and not so much diarrhoea as loose stools. I also give her Yudigest powder, I find it firms her stools up, haven't heard of Tree barks powder I,ll look out for it. She,s doing well on the mackerel we give her for her supper, luckily hubby has a friend who goes fishing so he gives us the fish he catches. And she also enjoys some goats milk. Her weight is staying up since we've added these into her diet.


Hi Magpi, 
Could the mackerel be the cause of loose stools? Oily fish is wonderful for them (and us) but I know Molly is a little like that after she's had some. Or maybe just because she gets only dry food apart from that occasional treat. Also, I don't think milk or dairy products are good for dogs (someone else mentioned yoghurt), not a natural thing for them to digest.
Best wishes to you and Suzie xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

Labelle said:


> Hi Magpi,
> Could the mackerel be the cause of loose stools? Oily fish is wonderful for them (and us) but I know Molly is a little like that after she's had some. Or maybe just because she gets only dry food apart from that occasional treat. Also, I don't think milk or dairy products are good for dogs (someone else mentioned yoghurt), not a natural thing for them to digest.
> Best wishes to you and Suzie xx


Goats milk is well tolerated by dogs and humans as it has a different makeup to cows milk.
Most dogs tolerate yoghurt well too due to the changes in the milk sugars ( lactose) during the fermentation proess.

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/goat-milk-for-dogs/


----------



## Labelle

One tip for when they're vomiting like Molly was 2 weeks ago, which I didn't know: only leave the tiniest bit of water down for them, the shock of a large drink can make them vomit again. And here was me being pleased she was at least drinking, because that's what they usually ask you!!
Molly has been eating the snow like mad, I'm sure that cold can't be good for the tummy either! 

Here she is in her favourite position. she has pink and black paw pads, and one front paw has 2 black nailss and 3 pink, and the other is the opposite! So cute


----------



## SusieRainbow

Labelle said:


> One tip for when they're vomiting like Molly was 2 weeks ago, which I didn't know: only leave the tiniest bit of water down for them, the shock of a large drink can make them vomit again. And here was me being pleased she was at least drinking, because that's what they usually ask you!!
> Molly has been eating the snow like mad, I'm sure that cold can't be good for the tummy either!
> 
> Here she is in her favourite position. she has pink and black paw pads, and one front paw has 2 black nailss and 3 pink, and the other is the opposite! So cute


I agree a big drink can aggravate the vomiting but it's important to avoid the dog becoming dehydrated which they will do if they're vomiting and not drinking. If the dog vomits back water it should see the vet.


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Any news on how Missy is keeping? Hope she,s improved


She is doing much better thanks just struggling with the cold a bit. Shivering a lot and has even put the brakes on to avoid her walk! She's staying snuggled up over the weekend.

How are your girls doing?


----------



## margy

Glad to hear Missy has picked up a bit I was concerned about her. Suzie can,t do snow, she only goes in the garden and back, Belle isn,t keen either. She wants to go out as loves her walks but then wants to come back. Being short legged doesn,t help!
Molly looks cosy in her bed all snuggled up. Suzie has always had a gippy tummy and funnily enough chicken seems to set it off. I also thought the oily fish might give her loose stools, but it doesn,t though she only has a small amount for her supper, and Belle too, can,t give to one and not the other. Both camp outside the kitchen door come 8pm!


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Glad to hear Missy has picked up a bit I was concerned about her. Suzie can,t do snow, she only goes in the garden and back, Belle isn,t keen either. She wants to go out as loves her walks but then wants to come back. Being short legged doesn,t help!
> Molly looks cosy in her bed all snuggled up. Suzie has always had a gippy tummy and funnily enough chicken seems to set it off. I also thought the oily fish might give her loose stools, but it doesn,t though she only has a small amount for her supper, and Belle too, can,t give to one and not the other. Both camp outside the kitchen door come 8pm!


Chicken was the trigger for Tango's tummy problems , it came straight through or back up.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Chicken was the trigger for Tango's tummy problems , it came straight through or back up.


Which is odd isn't it as have always been advised by the vet when she had an upset tummy to feed chicken and rice. Fish suits her better and I suppose it is invalid food as well


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Which is odd isn't it as have always been advised by the vet when she had an upset tummy to feed chicken and rice. Fish suits her better and I suppose it is invalid food as well


I realised it was Tango's trigger when I was feeding her Lily's Kitchen Recovery recipe , she just got worse ! Once I stopped it and gave her white fish she was fine.
Chicken is actually quite a common trigger for tummy upsets, I always advise white fish as a resting diet for that reason.
Rice didn't agree with her either, came straight through undigested.


----------



## Labelle

Hi there, I was talking about Molly's cute pink and black nails last post (I don't paint them, honest!) and I just wondered if anyone had any ideas about clipping them. Vets have always refused and I do understand there's a risk of hitting the nerve. It's ok saying they'll wear down on the pavement, but she doesn't walk far enough any more and usually on country tracks. They're so long her feet are splayed out and she skitters on smooth floors! :Arghh

2nd question - how do I get straight to the latest post here, or to answers to mine? It doesn't seem to work by search and I have to trawl through all the pages...
Thankx


----------



## margy

The vet cuts Belles nails I would never attempt to do them myself because they're black. Suzie has hers done at the groomers though I have cut just a tiny bit off myself in between visits. Her nails are white and you can see the pink part clearly. Sorry I can't help with the second question as I'm not very tech savvy


----------



## SusieRainbow

Labelle said:


> Hi there, I was talking about Molly's cute pink and black nails last post (I don't paint them, honest!) and I just wondered if anyone had any ideas about clipping them. Vets have always refused and I do understand there's a risk of hitting the nerve. It's ok saying they'll wear down on the pavement, but she doesn't walk far enough any more and usually on country tracks. They're so long her feet are splayed out and she skitters on smooth floors! :Arghh
> 
> 2nd question - how do I get straight to the latest post here, or to answers to mine? It doesn't seem to work by search and I have to trawl through all the pages...
> Thankx


If you click on your profile picture you will see a list of options. Click on alert preferences and choose which alerts you want.
To find most recent posts click on new posts.


----------



## westie~ma

Labelle said:


> Hi there, I was talking about Molly's cute pink and black nails last post (I don't paint them, honest!) and I just wondered if anyone had any ideas about clipping them. Vets have always refused and I do understand there's a risk of hitting the nerve. It's ok saying they'll wear down on the pavement, but she doesn't walk far enough any more and usually on country tracks. They're so long her feet are splayed out and she skitters on smooth floors! :Arghh
> 
> 2nd question - how do I get straight to the latest post here, or to answers to mine? It doesn't seem to work by search and I have to trawl through all the pages...
> Thankx


To go to the last post in a thread, instead of clicking on the thread title, click the date.


----------



## margy

Came back from shopping this morning and Suzie had been in a deep sleep, she woke and came into the hall as I was hanging my coat up, I could,nt resist taking this photo of her. She looked dishevelled and old bless her, since she had some front teeth removed last year her tongue often sticks out. She,s about due a clip and I,m not sure what to do as I don,t think she can cope with standing for the hour it takes. I don,t have the shampoo now just a clip but the groomer does inside her ears and her nails, I,ll have to ring and see what she says


----------



## Kim Watcham

magpi said:


> Came back from shopping this morning and Suzie had been in a deep sleep, she woke and came into the hall as I was hanging my coat up, I could,nt resist taking this photo of her. She looked dishevelled and old bless her, since she had some front teeth removed last year her tongue often sticks out. She,s about due a clip and I,m not sure what to do as I don,t think she can cope with standing for the hour it takes. I don,t have the shampoo now just a clip but the groomer does inside her ears and her nails, I,ll have to ring and see what she says
> View attachment 392023


pretty girl she is


----------



## margy

Thankyou, is really looking her age now though, some days more than others. A bit like me!


----------



## SusieRainbow

I would leave her be. Tango was due for a clip not long before she died, I asked the groomer just to trim her face as her hair was getting in her eyes, she looked like a miniature Highland cow !
Suzie looks fine , if she's comfortable leave it till the warmer weather.
How often does she get a groom? She is a very pretty girl, doesn't look her age.


----------



## margy

She's due in March when the weather gets warmer, then a few times in summer especially if it's hot as she doesn't do well in the heat. I can keep on top of her hairy feet but not her ears, she's never had any trouble with them and I think that's down to the groomer keeping the hair inside trimmed. Her coat also gets very thick and curly. She seems to have a new lease of life after a cut so she must feel better with a short coat. The groomer cut her so short last summer she looked more like a beagle than a cavie


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Just ask the groomer to tidy up her ears & anything else you feel necessary as it's a long time for them to stand to be groomed. It's still pretty chilly too. She looks absolutely beautiful no wonder you love your girls so much they are both so adorable.


----------



## margy

yes I was thinking that too. I might give her a bath in the meantime. I used to drop her off and take Belle to the beach for the hour and a half it took when she got the works. I used to enjoy spending time alone with Belle too, we,d walk on the beach then call into a cafe for coffee and cake, they had seats outside with rugs to snuggle up in if it was cold. Belle was so well behaved and loved it I suppose she liked having me to herself too. It was our bonding time. M y bonding time with Suzie was going into town to the shops on a Sat morning,while hubby took Belle on the common something Suzie would,nt thank you for. She loved the shops and people. Not to mention the pet shop where she got a treat! They really are chalk and cheese maybe thats why they get along so well. Sorry I've rambled on a bit x


----------



## Labelle

SusieRainbow said:


> If you click on your profile picture you will see a list of options. Click on alert preferences and choose which alerts you want.
> To find most recent posts click on new posts.


Thank you, I think my problem being a newbie was I wasn't logging in before I searched for the latest posts, now I can see more options.


----------



## Labelle

magpi said:


> Came back from shopping this morning and Suzie had been in a deep sleep, she woke and came into the hall as I was hanging my coat up, I could,nt resist taking this photo of her. She looked dishevelled and old bless her, since she had some front teeth removed last year her tongue often sticks out. She,s about due a clip and I,m not sure what to do as I don,t think she can cope with standing for the hour it takes. I don,t have the shampoo now just a clip but the groomer does inside her ears and her nails, I,ll have to ring and see what she says
> View attachment 392023


What a cutie with her tongue sticking out! Maybe it's a comment on being clipped!


----------



## Animalfan

What a busy morning! He's had to get up, pee, eat breakfast and poop! It's just all too much......


----------



## margy

aww what a hard life, bless


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I know how he feels


----------



## SusieRainbow

Animalfan said:


> What a busy morning! He's had to get up, pee, eat breakfast and poop! It's just all too much......
> View attachment 392379


You could say he's pooped !


----------



## margy

Am in a bit of a dilemma and wondering what you would do. Suzie has gone off her prescription food, she always had the dried food and enjoyed it,then went off it so I started her on the tinned. Now she's leaving that. At this time in her life I'm wondering if I should just feed her what she wants as she always loved food and I don't want her losing weight again. Even though the prescription diet is to support her kidneys while she's taking ferusimide.


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Am in a bit of a dilemma and wondering what you would do. Suzie has gone off her prescription food, she always had the dried food and enjoyed it,then went off it so I started her on the tinned. Now she's leaving that. At this time in her life I'm wondering if I should just feed her what she wants as she always loved food and I don't want her losing weight again. Even though the prescription diet is to support her kidneys while she's taking ferusimide.


If she was mine I would give her what she wanted, within reason, and talk to the vet about phosphate binders and other supplements.
Maybe others on here can suggest foods that are close in nutrition qualities to the renal diet. Also consider home cooking for her so you have control over the ingredients.
http://dogaware.com/health/kidneysamplediet.html

http://dogaware.com/health/kidneysamplediet.html


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> Am in a bit of a dilemma and wondering what you would do. Suzie has gone off her prescription food, she always had the dried food and enjoyed it,then went off it so I started her on the tinned. Now she's leaving that. At this time in her life I'm wondering if I should just feed her what she wants as she always loved food and I don't want her losing weight again. Even though the prescription diet is to support her kidneys while she's taking ferusimide.


As Susierainbow said, I use Ipakitine(phosphate binder) and it's not too badly priced on the internet, I find it cheapest at Vetuk


----------



## margy

Thankyou I will try her on that. I was thinking of feeding her Chappie as is easy on the stomach?


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Thankyou I will try her on that. I was thinking of feeding her Chappie as is easy on the stomach?


If she likes Chappie why not ? I'm a big believer in quality of life over quantity, a dog should have food it enjoys.


----------



## margy

My thoughts exactly she's in the last stages of her life. Why not let her have some enjoyment in life. Thankyou for confirming what I thought already x


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> Thankyou I will try her on that. I was thinking of feeding her Chappie as is easy on the stomach?


I know a vet that highly recommends Chappie for sensitive tummys, and after all I've read on here too that seems the general opinion. If she likes it,all the better


----------



## Suzanne Churchill

Dogloverlou said:


> Lovely to hear the oldies updates. So glad Lucy is feeling less grumpy @Westie Mum and enjoying ruling the roost still
> 
> I literally have Missy on only her daily joint supplement. She seems stiff on occasions but not hugely and still gets a turn of speed at the beach or in the fields. But on the whole she is a lot more sedate and mellow. Her eyesight continues to fail her - she will miss treats directly in front of her and choose to sniff them out instead and she has had a couple of walking into closed door moments  She also has accidents indoors too. Not enough to warrant incontinence meds currently as it's not everyday, but they are definitely more frequent.
> 
> Ty at 12 years is his usual lazy self. Lumpy as hell! But the few I've had aspirated have been fatty lumps so I'm happy to monitor the rest as of the moment. One thing we have had some issues with is his eating, not his lack of appetite or anything, but rather the fact he seems to have difficulty swallowing sometimes which results in him standing stock still and his neck tightening and almost swelling. I always think the worst since Missy's choking incident so it puts the fear of god into me when he has these episodes but I've recently started soaking his kibble before feeding and *touch wood* we've not had another episode in a good couple of weeks.


----------



## Suzanne Churchill

Maria_1986 said:


> Chevy is now 13 and is starting to really show her age. Her hearing and eyesight are going, her CCD is worsening and with that has come anxiety around going out the house, especially in the dark. We have added a second dog to the household to help give her confidence after noticing that her anxiety was better when she had a canine bodyguard.
> 
> She is still doing bits of Scentwork and training, she still loves to work and take part in classes. Her arthritis is worsening and she isn't as mobile as she was, still costing me a small fortune in vets bills with various meds and we have just reached out last resort pain med.
> 
> I'm planning a summer of sunbathing, nice picnics and some fun training bits for her as this will probably be her last one


there seems to be a lot of good reviews about CBD oil for dogs? apparently can help with all sorts of things-and easily available on line. my 13 year old terrier has recently developed 'sundowners syndrome'-pacing and panting at night. it has been extremely stressful for both of us. the vets weren't that experienced or helpful-but did rule out major physical issues. I googled it and what would help and came up with melatonin-in dog form it is MELECUTIN-60 tablets are about £28 from Viovet without prescription. the dose is one tablet per dog, regardless of weight. with my dog it knocks her out completely within about 15 minutes-so I have to be careful to time it exactly right, as I don't think it would work once her night time dementia has kicked in. given too early - and she would wake in the early hours. I have to make sure she has had a good pee before giving it as well, as she goes in to such a deep sleep, she has urinated once or twice. so I give it about 10.30p.m. of course she can start getting restless before then, but I find a piriton makes her drowsy (good for her itchy skin as well). she wakes up quite lively in the morning, so it doesn't create any lasting problems. during the day she is a bit vague but nothing that can't be coped with. I have to watch her like a hawk on walks though - or she attaches herself to the wrong people, pops in to an open door of a café, in to someone else's car-and the other day she ran off to the rail station! hard to say if she gets confused and decides to go somewhere where she has been before - or just wants to do something nicer that day! she does so love being off a lead in the park otherwise I would simply keep her on a lead-these incidents can happen in seconds! I have a huge plastic dog tag on her harness in bright yellow-and it says 'I am deaf, please contact my owner immediately, she will be worried about me', as well as the usual required info. it seems to work a treat, with children clamouring to ring me.
I feed her from raised bowls - to help with her arthritis, and small meals frequently of soft food, and an old dog vitamin. 
I am unable to get a second dog as I am on a limited budget, but I home board dogs through DOG BUDDY, and I notice she does enjoy having a visitor, and seems reassured by their presence. her best friend, a westie, has the same issues, they are hilarious together on a walk.


----------



## margy

That,s a good name for it, 'sundowners syndrome'! Glad you,ve found something thats helpful for it. Belle was acting the very same as you describe just before xmas. Since starting her on Activait and various supplements she is sleeping the night through and in fact we sometimes have to wake her in the mornings. I have to keep her on a flexi lead while out walking as we live near a busy road which we have to cross to get to the woods. She has picked up sign language quickly and we can relay what we want of her very well. It would be nice to see a picture of your little terrier


----------



## LinznMilly

Suzanne Churchill said:


> . * I have to watch her like a hawk on walks though - or she attaches herself to the wrong people, pops in to an open door of a café, in to someone else's car-and the other day she ran off to the rail station! hard to say if she gets confused and decides to go somewhere where she has been before - or just wants to do something nicer that day! she does so love being off a lead in the park otherwise I would simply keep her on a lead-these incidents can happen in seconds!* .


It's the dementia. Keep her on a lead. Especially if she's deaf.


----------



## margy

Ive just had to make an appointment at the vet for Suzie, she,s not herself these past few days. Yesterday she looked quite miserable and we hardly got a tail wag which isn,t like her as she,s such a happy soul. Her walking isn,t good although she still walks outside to do her business. I rang the vets to see if I could up her dose of metacam but they said no as she,s on the highest already, but they may be able to give me something else as I feel she,s in pain and limps badly on her front leg where she hurt it years ago when she was running and it went down a rabbit hole. I,m scared that soon we,re going to have to make a decision. It,s so hard as one minute she seems fine then not. How that old heart keeps pumping I don,t know ,it feels like it,s going to burst out when you touch her chest. I,ll see what the vet says on Thurs


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Ive just had to make an appointment at the vet for Suzie, she,s not herself these past few days. Yesterday she looked quite miserable and we hardly got a tail wag which isn,t like her as she,s such a happy soul. Her walking isn,t good although she still walks outside to do her business. I rang the vets to see if I could up her dose of metacam but they said no as she,s on the highest already, but they may be able to give me something else as I feel she,s in pain and limps badly on her front leg where she hurt it years ago when she was running and it went down a rabbit hole. I,m scared that soon we,re going to have to make a decision. It,s so hard as one minute she seems fine then not. How that old heart keeps pumping I don,t know ,it feels like it,s going to burst out when you touch her chest. I,ll see what the vet says on Thurs


Oh Magpi, I'm so sorry you've got this worry with Suzie. My thoughts are with you and your girls.xxx


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh Magpi, I'm so sorry you've got this worry with Suzie. My thoughts are with you and your girls.xxx


Thankyou hubby came home from work and she went to greet him which she didn't do last night. I've moved vet app to tomorrow morn as if she's in pain I want it sorted. I remember reading vet giving advice on when to let your dog go. She said when they have more bad days than good. We shall see how tomorrow goes. She does seem brighter tonight


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Thankyou hubby came home from work and she went to greet him which she didn't do last night. I've moved vet app to tomorrow morn as if she's in pain I want it sorted. I remember reading vet giving advice on when to let your dog go. She said when they have more bad days than good. We shall see how tomorrow goes. She does seem brighter tonight


That's good that she went to greet her daddy ! You'll have to see how she seems tomorrow, I hope she stays brighter. It's so sad to see them aging , isn't it ! 
I'll be on the lookout for your update tomorrow , your'e in my thoughts.xx


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> That's good that she went to greet her daddy ! You'll have to see how she seems tomorrow, I hope she stays brighter. It's so sad to see them aging , isn't it !
> I'll be on the lookout for your update tomorrow , your'e in my thoughts.xx


Back home now and the little tinker is bright as a button today! I thought I,d have to carry her into the vets but she walked in better than I've seen her walk in a while. The vet said she was uncomfortable in her leg and has prescribed Gabapentin which she thinks will help with her pain. Also her murmur has gone up to 6 but she isn't coughing or showing any signs of it failing. I suppose she will have good days and bad but she's a strong little dog who isn't ready to give up yet . We can breath a sigh of relief for now x


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Back home now and the little tinker is bright as a button today! I thought I,d have to carry her into the vets but she walked in better than I've seen her walk in a while. The vet said she was uncomfortable in her leg and has prescribed Gabapentin which she thinks will help with her pain. Also her murmur has gone up to 6 but she isn't coughing or showing any signs of it failing. I suppose she will have good days and bad but she's a strong little dog who isn't ready to give up yet . We can breath a sigh of relief for now x


Oh, that is a relief, so happy for you ! 
How is Belle doing ?


----------



## margy

Funnily enough Belle woke at 2am the day Suzie wasn't well and didn't settle well but slept all night last night. Maybe I'm being fanciful but I think she knew Suzie was ill ,she used to hide and act strangely whenever Suzie coughed before she went deaf. I don't know how she would cope being left when Suzies gone


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Funnily enough Belle woke at 2am the day Suzie wasn't well and didn't settle well but slept all night last night. Maybe I'm being fanciful but I think she knew Suzie was ill ,she used to hide and act strangely whenever Suzie coughed before she went deaf. I don't know how she would cope being left when Suzies gone


Reena was very unsettled whenTango was poorly, for a few weeks before she died she didn't want to be close to her, as if she was scared. If only they could talk !


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena was very unsettled whenTango was poorly, for a few weeks before she died she didn't want to be close to her, as if she was scared. If only they could talk !


Is Reena more settled now with being alone? Would you consider getting another dog for companionship? We have decided not to get another dog until we retire and are at home. But Belle is used to there being another dog around and doesn't like being left at home alone. I even had to take her with me to the vets this morning. We will just have to cross that bridge when we come to it


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Is Reena more settled now with being alone? Would you consider getting another dog for companionship? We have decided not to get another dog until we retire and are at home. But Belle is used to there being another dog around and doesn't like being left at home alone. I even had to take her with me to the vets this morning. We will just have to cross that bridge when we come to it


We will get another dog sooner or later. I want to speak to Reena's breeder at Crufts and ask her to keep an eye out for a retired or failed stud boy, I'm convinced she would get on best with a male. We met her father a few times, he was such a sweet boy, so gentle and calm.


----------



## margy

I,m not giving Suzie anymore of that Gabapentin, she has lost the use of her legs and is staggering around. I had to carry her out just before to do a wee as she is just sleeping all the time. I,m waiting for the vet to ring me back. They said it would make her sleep more but not that she wouldn't be able to walk


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> I,m not giving Suzie anymore of that Gabapentin, she has lost the use of her legs and is staggering around. I had to carry her out just before to do a wee as she is just sleeping all the time. I,m waiting for the vet to ring me back. They said it would make her sleep more but not that she wouldn't be able to walk


Oh dear ! Maybe the vet could cut her dose ?


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh dear ! Maybe the vet could cut her dose ?


Yes the receptionist said that. It scared me a bit for her to be completely off her legs, and not able to stand. I didn't think it would affect her so badly. Just added a few more grey hairs to my collection


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Yes the receptionist said that. It scared me a bit for her to be completely off her legs, and not able to stand. I didn't think it would affect her so badly. Just added a few more grey hairs to my collection


Oh, bless you ! Join the club ! 
Hopefully a reduced dose will help.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I hope Suzie is ok, @magpi! Sounds all very worrying. But they always seem to brighten up and convince you they are more than ok!

Miss is still reluctant to go out for walks now  More doddery on her back end, and very often stumbling around, falling out of her bed etc. Took her on a walk in a new location yesterday and whilst she did it bless her heart, I didn't feel any particular joy from her being there. She was just plodding on and seemed to be concentrating more on keeping going than any real enjoyment. Admittedly that was her first walk in a week which I feel guilty about but I', very much of the opinion she should be able to choose what she can/wants to do, so I heed her choice in not wanting to go out everyday and let her stay in & potter around the garden which she seems to particularly enjoy doing. Sods law I forgot her buggy yesterday too. I really feel she would have enjoyed it more had she had that option with her. Oh well, next time


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> I hope Suzie is ok, @magpi! Sounds all very worrying. But they always seem to brighten up and convince you they are more than ok!
> 
> Miss is still reluctant to go out for walks now  More doddery on her back end, and very often stumbling around, falling out of her bed etc. Took her on a walk in a new location yesterday and whilst she did it bless her heart, I didn't feel any particular joy from her being there. She was just plodding on and seemed to be concentrating more on keeping going than any real enjoyment. Admittedly that was her first walk in a week which I feel guilty about but I', very much of the opinion she should be able to choose what she can/wants to do, so I heed her choice in not wanting to go out everyday and let her stay in & potter around the garden which she seems to particularly enjoy doing. Sods law I forgot her buggy yesterday too. I really feel she would have enjoyed it more had she had that option with her. Oh well, next time


Yes I've been watching Suzie like a hawk today. The vet didn't get back to me until 4 and said she'd given her the lowest dose and not to give her any more. She's still shaky on walking, but is a bit more alert than earlier. She's waiting for hubby to come home, they always get restless when he's due in. I admit to filling up when I read about your walk with Missy, I wish they didn't have to grow old.


----------



## SusieRainbow

That was how Tango was the last few weeks, if we were both home OH would take Reena out and leave Tango with me. If I was on my own though I knew Tango would be miserable left on her own so they just pottered round the garden which they both enjoyed.


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Yes I've been watching Suzie like a hawk today. The vet didn't get back to me until 4 and said she'd given her the lowest dose and not to give her any more. She's still shaky on walking, but is a bit more alert than earlier. She's waiting for hubby to come home, they always get restless when he's due in. I admit to filling up when I read about your walk with Missy, I wish they didn't have to grow old.


How is Suzie today?

I try to keep my emotions at bay when I think of my oldies getting old, but watching her stumble around today on a short walk we did is beginning to hit home. A walk that should take us 10 mins, took 30 and she's now having issues with her back leg. I've checked it for mud and/or any other injuries but I can't see anything. She's limping and kicking it out in her bed etc which she usually does when she has mud in them.



SusieRainbow said:


> That was how Tango was the last few weeks, if we were both home OH would take Reena out and leave Tango with me. If I was on my own though I knew Tango would be miserable left on her own so they just pottered round the garden which they both enjoyed.


I think it's allowing them to get enjoyment from the simple things. Like your girls, Miss is more than happy to potter in the garden.


----------



## margy

Suzie isn,t stumbling so much today, I,ll have to see what other painkiller the vet can offer. She is also happy to potter in the garden, any further and she starts to limp badly. I let her decide where she wants to go. Missy is a big age and has done well to get to this age before slowing down. Terriers seem to go on much longer. Belle still likes a decent walk and at a fast pace. Suzie does,t mind being left behind while I take Belle out and in fact looks relieved that she does,t have to go!


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Suzie isn,t stumbling so much today, I,ll have to see what other painkiller the vet can offer. She is also happy to potter in the garden, any further and she starts to limp badly. I let her decide where she wants to go. Missy is a big age and has done well to get to this age before slowing down. Terriers seem to go on much longer. Belle still likes a decent walk and at a fast pace. Suzie does,t mind being left behind while I take Belle out and in fact looks relieved that she does,t have to go!


Glad Suzie isn't so bad today. Hope she continues to pick up.

Yeah, Missy still enjoyed her daily outings at 14. It's only really the past few months she's noticeably deteriorated in her weakness and lack of wanting to go out. Ty still loves his walks. Was out with Cash walking 2 miles a few times last week


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How's all our oldies doing?


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> How's all our oldies doing?


 Here is Belle lying on my knee while I have my morning coffee. This is something she hasn't done since before xmas! Every morning she would climb up and lie on my knee before our morning walk but when she began acting oddly she won,







t even sit on my knee. This is the snapshot of my day!


----------



## Animalfan

Jayden is doing really well actually, so well his kidney results have returned to normal! We have one last check up in 2 weeks and if all is well he can come off his meds! Touch wood, fingers crossed etc, etc. We are currently preparing for a little break in the lakes so be prepared for lots of holiday snaps....


----------



## SusieRainbow

Sounds like good news all round , so pleased ! 
Still missing my little oldie.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Sounds like good news all round , so pleased !
> Still missing my little oldie.


And you always will but it gets easier as time goes on x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Great news all round except sadly for SusieRainbow (but then you did have the best of the best didn't you SR!)

Love Belle looking like a coiled spring ready to move as soon as you do.


----------



## Westie Mum

Lucy was 15 last week .... can't believe where all the years have gone! 

She is doing well at the moment, no more flying down the stairs thank god  Still doing well with her seperation anxiety on the Skullcap & valerian and Rescue Remedy. 

Still a proper grumpy old lady, point blank refuses to wear her harness anymore (tried various others aswell!) chokes herself on a collar and hasn't worn a coat or jumper all winter and then looks so fed up on walks that she ends up being carried under someone's coat 

In her own little world she is a happy little dog though, living life on the back of the sofa like a cat, under a pile of blankets, only appearing when food appears.


----------



## Westie Mum

@Dogloverlou hows Missy doing ?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Westie Mum said:


> Lucy was 15 last week .... can't believe where all the years have gone!
> She is doing well at the moment, no more flying down the stairs thank god  Still doing well with her seperation anxiety on the Skullcap & valerian and Rescue Remedy.
> Still a proper grumpy old lady, point blank refuses to wear her harness anymore (tried various others aswell!) chokes herself on a collar and hasn't worn a coat or jumper all winter and then looks so fed up on walks that she ends up being carried under someone's coat
> In her own little world she is a happy little dog though, living life on the back of the sofa like a cat, under a pile of blankets, only appearing when food appears.


Sounds to me like Lucy has you all well and truly trained, she is not getting older, just getting wiser !


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Lucy was 15 last week .... can't believe where all the years have gone!
> 
> She is doing well at the moment, no more flying down the stairs thank god  Still doing well with her seperation anxiety on the Skullcap & valerian and Rescue Remedy.
> 
> Still a proper grumpy old lady, point blank refuses to wear her harness anymore (tried various others aswell!) chokes herself on a collar and hasn't worn a coat or jumper all winter and then looks so fed up on walks that she ends up being carried under someone's coat
> 
> In her own little world she is a happy little dog though, living life on the back of the sofa like a cat, under a pile of blankets, only appearing when food appears.


She's such a cheeky and quirky little madam  I do have a soft spot for her though. Glad to hear she's doing well & still has you all wrapped around her paws 



Westie Mum said:


> @Dogloverlou hows Missy doing ?


Miss is doing ok. Still not wanting to go out for walks much now, if at all! Took her visiting family at the weekend and she refuses to move from the living room doorway. She has all her gear on, door wide open ready to go, but nope! I have to pick her up and carry her across to the car. As the weather continues to warm up I will get her out more in her stroller I hope. Last time she was in it before we'd even left the carpark to start our walk! We're away at our caravan at the end of March so will be interesting to see whether she wants to get out more there as she usually loves the beach.

I have her on no joint supplements at the mo but am planning on buying some Salmon oil from Crufts, specifically for joints with added hemp oil. Worth a try to see whether it helps any related aches & pains.

Here she is in her stroller from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Westie Mum

DaisyBluebell said:


> Sounds to me like Lucy has you all well and truly trained, she is not getting older, just getting wiser !


She most definitely has us well trained to suit her desires lol



Dogloverlou said:


> She's such a cheeky and quirky little madam  I do have a soft spot for her though. Glad to hear she's doing well & still has you all wrapped around her paws
> 
> Miss is doing ok. Still not wanting to go out for walks much now, if at all! Took her visiting family at the weekend and she refuses to move from the living room doorway. She has all her gear on, door wide open ready to go, but nope! I have to pick her up and carry her across to the car. As the weather continues to warm up I will get her out more in her stroller I hope. Last time she was in it before we'd even left the carpark to start our walk! We're away at our caravan at the end of March so will be interesting to see whether she wants to get out more there as she usually loves the beach.
> 
> I have her on no joint supplements at the mo but am planning on buying some Salmon oil from Crufts, specifically for joints with added hemp oil. Worth a try to see whether it helps any related aches & pains.
> 
> Here she is in her stroller from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 395828


Glad she's doing ok, even if she's not really into walks anymore.

Who sells the salmon oil with hemp oil ? Lucy's on yumove plus which is better for her than the standard yumove I feel.

Which day you going to Crufts ? As it stands at the moment, I'm going Friday and Saturday but just waiting to hear tomorrow when grandson is being discharged so the days might change .... if you wanted to meet up for a coffee ?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

What a fabulous picture of Missy, that's definitely one to be printed off and framed


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> She most definitely has us well trained to suit her desires lol
> 
> Glad she's doing ok, even if she's not really into walks anymore.
> 
> Who sells the salmon oil with hemp oil ? Lucy's on yumove plus which is better for her than the standard yumove I feel.
> 
> Which day you going to Crufts ? As it stands at the moment, I'm going Friday and Saturday but just waiting to hear tomorrow when grandson is being discharged so the days might change .... if you wanted to meet up for a coffee ?


Oh no! Just realised the salmon oil I was looking at with the hemp oil is from the US website  It's Grizzly Pet Products. I will probably just get some standard salmon oil in that case from Fish4Dogs or Sea Treats instead. Might pop to Lintbells too and have a look at the Yumove plus.

I'm there on Friday. Happy to meet up but I don't do Coffee!  I will also be 'stuck' at the breed ring for a few hours too as even though I'm not showing I'm supporting Cash's pups who have qualified. I will message you tomorrow to see if there is a suitable time/place we can meet.



DaisyBluebell said:


> What a fabulous picture of Missy, that's definitely one to be printed off and framed


Thank you!


----------



## margy

Westie Mum said:


> Lucy was 15 last week .... can't believe where all the years have gone!
> 
> She is doing well at the moment, no more flying down the stairs thank god  Still doing well with her seperation anxiety on the Skullcap & valerian and Rescue Remedy.
> 
> Still a proper grumpy old lady, point blank refuses to wear her harness anymore (tried various others aswell!) chokes herself on a collar and hasn't worn a coat or jumper all winter and then looks so fed up on walks that she ends up being carried under someone's coat
> 
> In her own little world she is a happy little dog though, living life on the back of the sofa like a cat, under a pile of blankets, only appearing when food appears.





Westie Mum said:


> Lucy was 15 last week .... can't believe where all the years have gone!
> 
> [She is doing well at the moment, no more flying down the stairs thank god  Still doing well with her seperation anxiety on the Skullcap & valerian and Rescue Remedy.]
> 
> Still a proper grumpy old lady, point blank refuses to wear her harness anymore (tried various others aswell!) chokes herself on a collar and hasn't worn a coat or jumper all winter and then looks so fed up on walks that she ends up being carried under someone's coat
> 
> In her own little world she is a happy little dog though, living life on the back of the sofa like a cat, under a pile of blankets, only appearing when food appears.


 Is the rescue remedy Bach? I have some of that and wondered if I could give it to Belle but noticed it has grape alcohol in it and wasn't sure about that


----------



## margy

Am feeling a bit panicky tonight as Suzie has started to cough. She just started this afternoon. It,s not contstant but quite regular. I,m worried because the vet said to let them know if she starts to cough. I,ll try to get an appointment for tomorrow at the vet. There always seems to be something to worry about!


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Am feeling a bit panicky tonight as Suzie has started to cough. She just started this afternoon. It,s not contstant but quite regular. I,m worried because the vet said to let them know if she starts to cough. I,ll try to get an appointment for tomorrow at the vet. There always seems to be something to worry about!


Oh no, hope she is OK, thinking about you.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh no, hope she is OK, thinking about you.


Ive given her another half of ferusimide and she seems to have settled. I was told to do that once before when she had a queer turn during the night ,Id rang the emergency vet on that occasion. I do tend to panic regarding Suzie. I,m on the verge of tears right now. After having such a lovely walk with Belle this morning and doing our March challenge ,we enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Hope all goes well at the vets. Thinking of you both.


----------



## margy

Suzie is sleeping peacefully at the moment so will see how we go tonight. Hopefully the extra ferusamide has cleared any build up of fluid. I,m at work tomorrow so if she,s still stable I,ll take her for a check up on Monday night after work. I hate seeing her in distress even though she is eating well and not incontinent if I thought she was suffering we would let her go


----------



## Dogloverlou

How is Suzie @magpi?

Today has been terrible here. Didn't end up going to Crufts as I'm very ill, being sick and all, although hopefully past that now. But on top of that Miss was rushed to the emergency vet she was shivering loads and unable to settle, turning in circles constantly, unable to lay her head flat on the ground and very unaware of us around her. Then she started weeing every 5 mins or so, collapsing on herself as she did so. It was horrible to witness. The vet gave her a good check over, listened to her heart etc and found she has a temperature. Miss was standing in the corners of the room her head pushed into the wall! Vet thinks it may be a UTI but has taken a full blood panel from her and will phone with the results tomorrow morning. I think it sounds more like a cognitive episode.

I nearly fainted in the waiting room from feeling so ill so it was just super stressful. Then to make matters worse we thought she had taken a serious turn for the worst a little while ago. She was unresponsive, cold, breathing fast and loud.....the whole family was around her crying and convinced she was dying!

An hour later and I feel more optimistic. She has come around, drank, had a wee, and has taken herself to bed.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So sorry to here about Missy & your own bout of this awful virus thats doing the rounds!
I have to say it does sound like Missy has a bad UTI. I am always amazed the awful symptoms that it produces in dogs as well as humans! The recent one my aunt had paralysed her legs! 
I hope you both improve overnight.


----------



## margy

Hope Missy has improved this morning and your feeling a little better. Gosh you've been through the mill. It,s very distressing to see them so ill. I was imagining all sorts last night with Suzie, who slept well and hasn't coughed since I gave her extra meds. I,m going to make an appointment for Tues when I,m off and take her for a check up, thats if she doesn,t start to cough again.Will be thinking of you


----------



## niamh123

Hope Missy is more settled this morning


----------



## margy

I've spoken to the vet who told me it's ok to give her extra frusemide as she may now need a larger dose. I'm booked in for Tues for a health check. She hasn't coughed since last night and seems her usual self. Hope there's also good news of Missy


----------



## Dogloverlou

Well, happy to report Missy's blood results came back 'surprisingly clear' according to the vet. Her kidneys are not working to full effect, but she said it was not worrying levels & normal in a dog of her age. She wants to treat for a UTI but has said that the results as they stand now do not help in understanding her behaviour yesterday. I asked whether it could have been a bad CCD episode and she just said it could have been. But she can't rule out other neurological issues, or a brain tumour. But those are not investigative routes we're going to go.

Today, Miss is more alert & walking slightly faster. But still extremely unbalanced and very depressed. Ate some breakfast but not all and appeared to be having difficulties chewing/swallowing, but at least she's eaten something. She's so frail it's scary! She's lost 2kg since November time. Now just 6.3kg.

It might sound dramatic, but honestly last night, we thought we was losing her. To be honest this week will be constant monitoring of her behaviour/condition and if she continues this way tough decisions may need to be had 

For now she has some ABs and some baby Calpol for any pain related symptoms. Fingers crossed she improves.



DaisyBluebell said:


> So sorry to here about Missy & your own bout of this awful virus thats doing the rounds!
> I have to say it does sound like Missy has a bad UTI. I am always amazed the awful symptoms that it produces in dogs as well as humans! The recent one my aunt had paralysed her legs!
> I hope you both improve overnight.


I know. I had a terribly deliberating UTI a few years back. Left me bed bound in agony! I'm feeling much better thank you, just a little dizzy.



magpi said:


> I've spoken to the vet who told me it's ok to give her extra frusemide as she may now need a larger dose. I'm booked in for Tues for a health check. She hasn't coughed since last night and seems her usual self. Hope there's also good news of Missy


Glad to hear Suzie hasn't coughed since & seems her usual self. Keep us updated x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Fingers cross for Missy, its just so hard to watch them all the time praying you see nothing untoward.
Glad your feeling better in yourself tho.


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> Fingers cross for Missy, its just so hard to watch them all the time praying you see nothing untoward.
> Glad your feeling better in yourself tho.


Yes, it's horrible watching them struggle. Yesterday was particularly tough. She just seemed so relentlessly uncomfortable, constantly circling and unbalanced. She does seem to be having more of these 'off days' now though


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, it's horrible watching them struggle. Yesterday was particularly tough. She just seemed so relentlessly uncomfortable, constantly circling and unbalanced. She does seem to be having more of these 'off days' now though


So sorry to hear how poorly you and Missy have been, glad you are both a bit better. 
We have missed Crufts too as my DIL miscarried last night, an IVF pregnancy, much longed for baby. We have been entertaining our 4 year old grandson and are driving back home tonight.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> So sorry to hear how poorly you and Missy have been, glad you are both a bit better.
> We have missed Crufts too as my DIL miscarried last night, an IVF pregnancy, much longed for baby. We have been entertaining our 4 year old grandson and are driving back home tonight.


I,m very sorry to read of your DIL. MY daughter just found out on Mon that her 4th round of IVF was unsuccessful she hasn,t any children and is not having any more cycles. I suppose that is why I was particularly emotional and teary last night. Just one more problem after a bad week


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> So sorry to hear how poorly you and Missy have been, glad you are both a bit better.
> We have missed Crufts too as my DIL miscarried last night, an IVF pregnancy, much longed for baby. We have been entertaining our 4 year old grandson and are driving back home tonight.





magpi said:


> I,m very sorry to read of your DIL. MY daughter just found out on Mon that her 4th round of IVF was unsuccessful she hasn,t any children and is not having any more cycles. I suppose that is why I was particularly emotional and teary last night. Just one more problem after a bad week


So sorry to hear that. Heartbreaking for the whole family.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> So sorry to hear that. Heartbreaking for the whole family.


Very sad. My son and DiL are aware how lucky they are to have their 4 Yr old but would obviously love another.
Hugs to you and your daughter.
(sorry, meant for @magpi)


----------



## niamh123

So sorry for your sad news,I know exactly how your daughter feels,I had 3 rounds of IVF with no pregnancies we decided enough was enough it's an unbelievable strain on you both physically and mentally,
We started going away on holiday and getting back into normal rythem of life,after about 2 years I felt so tired and just not quite right after a few weeks oh made me go to see GP he sent me to have some bloods done 3 days later he rang with results I was pregnant(I didn't even now he had tested for HCG)I didn't believe I was pregnant until I had a scan and although I spent a great part of my pregnancy in hospital I delivered a healthy baby girl,not long after I had my second and 6 months later I was pregnant with my 3rd,life can be very cruel and I am thinking of your daughter and family:Kiss


----------



## margy

niamh123 said:


> So sorry for your sad news,I know exactly how your daughter feels,I had 3 rounds of IVF with no pregnancies we decided enough was enough it's an unbelievable strain on you both physically and mentally,
> We started going away on holiday and getting back into normal rythem of life,after about 2 years I felt so tired and just not quite right after a few weeks oh made me go to see GP he sent me to have some bloods done 3 days later he rang with results I was pregnant(I didn't even now he had tested for HCG)I didn't believe I was pregnant until I had a scan and although I spent a great part of my pregnancy in hospital I delivered a healthy baby girl,not long after I had my second and 6 months later I was pregnant with my 3rd,life can be very cruel and I am thinking of your daughter and family:Kiss


Thankyou x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So sorry to here all the sad news, hugs & thoughts with you


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> How is Suzie @magpi?
> 
> Today has been terrible here. Didn't end up going to Crufts as I'm very ill, being sick and all, although hopefully past that now. But on top of that Miss was rushed to the emergency vet she was shivering loads and unable to settle, turning in circles constantly, unable to lay her head flat on the ground and very unaware of us around her. Then she started weeing every 5 mins or so, collapsing on herself as she did so. It was horrible to witness. The vet gave her a good check over, listened to her heart etc and found she has a temperature. Miss was standing in the corners of the room her head pushed into the wall! Vet thinks it may be a UTI but has taken a full blood panel from her and will phone with the results tomorrow morning. I think it sounds more like a cognitive episode.
> 
> I nearly fainted in the waiting room from feeling so ill so it was just super stressful. Then to make matters worse we thought she had taken a serious turn for the worst a little while ago. She was unresponsive, cold, breathing fast and loud.....the whole family was around her crying and convinced she was dying!
> 
> An hour later and I feel more optimistic. She has come around, drank, had a wee, and has taken herself to bed.





Dogloverlou said:


> Well, happy to report Missy's blood results came back 'surprisingly clear' according to the vet. Her kidneys are not working to full effect, but she said it was not worrying levels & normal in a dog of her age. She wants to treat for a UTI but has said that the results as they stand now do not help in understanding her behaviour yesterday. I asked whether it could have been a bad CCD episode and she just said it could have been. But she can't rule out other neurological issues, or a brain tumour. But those are not investigative routes we're going to go.
> 
> Today, Miss is more alert & walking slightly faster. But still extremely unbalanced and very depressed. Ate some breakfast but not all and appeared to be having difficulties chewing/swallowing, but at least she's eaten something. She's so frail it's scary! She's lost 2kg since November time. Now just 6.3kg.
> 
> It might sound dramatic, but honestly last night, we thought we was losing her. To be honest this week will be constant monitoring of her behaviour/condition and if she continues this way tough decisions may need to be had
> 
> For now she has some ABs and some baby Calpol for any pain related symptoms. Fingers crossed she improves.
> 
> I know. I had a terribly deliberating UTI a few years back. Left me bed bound in agony! I'm feeling much better thank you, just a little dizzy.
> 
> Glad to hear Suzie hasn't coughed since & seems her usual self. Keep us updated x


So sorry, I've only just seen only this as didn't get any notifications 

Poor Missy and hugs to you! Very upsetting to having to watch   how is she today, any better ?

I have everything crossed she pulls through this and there are no difficult decisions to be made yet x x


----------



## Westie Mum

magpi said:


> Is the rescue remedy Bach? I have some of that and wondered if I could give it to Belle but noticed it has grape alcohol in it and wasn't sure about that


Just the normal one yes. We did get a long trial, alongside our vet to get a combination that worked. The vet said people having been using the standard version for a long time (the specific pet one is fairly new) and the grape alcohol content is very minimal.



magpi said:


> Ive given her another half of ferusimide and she seems to have settled. I was told to do that once before when she had a queer turn during the night ,Id rang the emergency vet on that occasion. I do tend to panic regarding Suzie. I,m on the verge of tears right now. After having such a lovely walk with Belle this morning and doing our March challenge ,we enjoyed ourselves.


I hope the meds kick in soon and things improve.


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> So sorry to hear how poorly you and Missy have been, glad you are both a bit better.
> We have missed Crufts too as my DIL miscarried last night, an IVF pregnancy, much longed for baby. We have been entertaining our 4 year old grandson and are driving back home tonight.





magpi said:


> I,m very sorry to read of your DIL. MY daughter just found out on Mon that her 4th round of IVF was unsuccessful she hasn,t any children and is not having any more cycles. I suppose that is why I was particularly emotional and teary last night. Just one more problem after a bad week


Hugs to both of you .... it's a cruel world sometimes


----------



## SusieRainbow

Westie Mum said:


> Hugs to both of you .... it's a cruel world sometimes


Life is unfair at times. we got home about 1.30 am and Reena is back from kennels none the worse for 4 nights away.


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> Life is unfair at times. we got home about 1.30 am and Reena is back from kennels none the worse for 4 nights away.


Good to hear she did well on her own at the kennels


----------



## margy

I found Suzie in particular to be a great comfort to me, she sat next to me last Mon as I was very upset and kept nudging my leg. She has such a sweet sympathetic face when she looks at you, with those huge soft brown eyes and doesn't mind being cuddled, if you put your hand out she puts her face into it and rubs her velvety muzzle into your palm. She really has the loveliest nature. Belle on the other hand exists in her own little world and only comes for a stroke if she's in the mood!


----------



## Westie Mum

magpi said:


> View attachment 380989





Dogloverlou said:


> View attachment 388020





Labelle said:


> View attachment 388629





Animalfan said:


> View attachment 392379


Just scrolling through the thread admiring everyone's grey distinguished looking oldies.

I'm almost jealous mine isn't very grey :Shamefullyembarrased Lucy aged 15 taken this morning ....


----------



## DaisyBluebell

WOW that's not an Oldie, thats a pup surely !!!!


----------



## Animalfan

Happy holiday pics


----------



## Westie Mum

DaisyBluebell said:


> WOW that's not an Oldie, thats a pup surely !!!!


That's exactly what people think she is when we are out and about, esp when she's being carried 

I have more grey than she does and I'm only 44 :Hilarious


----------



## margy

Westie Mum said:


> Just scrolling through the thread admiring everyone's grey distinguished looking oldies.
> 
> I'm almost jealous mine isn't very grey :Shamefullyembarrased Lucy aged 15 taken this morning ....
> 
> View attachment 396453


She has Belle like ears! bless her


----------



## margy

Animalfan said:


> Happy holiday pics
> View attachment 396460
> View attachment 396458
> View attachment 396455


Looks like your enjoying your break in the lakes , Jayden,s making himself at home on that bed. Keep the hol snaps coming, no plans for a holiday this year so will enjoy other peoples


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Westie Mum said:


> That's exactly what people think she is when we are out and about, esp when she's being carried
> 
> I have more grey than she does and I'm only 44 :Hilarious


Know what you mean even when my Daisy was 17 I still had people not believing me that she was so old !


----------



## Animalfan

It’s been good news this morning after out vet visit. Jaydens kidneys are now functioning in the normal range and he can come off his fortekor! I’m so pleased 
My issue now is what high quality senior food should I feed him? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## margy

Not sure if this is high quality but Suzie likes WAINRIGHT,S grain free mature.and Belle likes natures:menu Senior. So pleased to hear Jaydens doing well


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Animalfan said:


> It's been good news this morning after out vet visit. Jaydens kidneys are now functioning in the normal range and he can come off his fortekor! I'm so pleased
> My issue now is what high quality senior food should I feed him? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated x


Excellent news for all concerned.
Animalfan if you go to top of this page & click on Dog Forums on the left a list will come up and on the list you will find two 'stickies' one regarding Dry Food and one for Wet Food. You might find an interesting read on those for food for Jaden


----------



## Dogloverlou

Well, pleased to say Missy seems to have turned the corner and is more or less back to her normal self!  Amazing considering the state she was in over the weekend. She's always been a determined and feisty little girl though, so am sure that helps her battle on.


----------



## margy

I,m very glad to hear good news of Missy, she,s a tenacious little terrier


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> Not sure if this is high quality but Suzie likes WAINRIGHT,S grain free mature.and Belle likes natures:menu Senior. So pleased to hear Jaydens doing well


I was thinking of Wainwright's actually


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, pleased to say Missy seems to have turned the corner and is more or less back to her normal self!  Amazing considering the state she was in over the weekend. She's always been a determined and feisty little girl though, so am sure that helps her battle on.


Another Excellent news post


----------



## margy

Animalfan said:


> I was thinking of Wainwright's actually


She had been on Hills kd renal support, but went of it. I don't know if you saw an earlier post but I was going to give her Chappie. Well she decided she doesn't like that. Wainrights suits her with the IPAKITINE that I think it was you who recommended. Her stools have also firmed up since going on this diet


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> She had been on Hills kd renal support, but went of it. I don't know if you saw an earlier post but I was going to give her Chappie. Well she decided she doesn't like that. Wainrights suits her with the IPAKITINE that I think it was you who recommended. Her stools have also firmed up since going on this diet


I'm going to keep Jay on Ipakitine too, his kidneys are normal but high end of normal so I think the extra support is necessary


----------



## margy

Had a visit to the vet with the girls to have a health check. Suzie hasn't had any more coughing episodes but vet has advised to up frusemide to 1 a day. Belle is fine. He asked about vaccines and huffed when I said I,m not getting them vaccinated this year. Suzie doesn,t go on walks now, he told me to avoid standing water and other dogs faeces on walks with Belle. People are very good at picking up so we don,t often come across it. And Belle avoids puddles. I really don,t feel the need for them to be vaccinated after so many years of having it yearly, surely they,ve built up an immunity by now?


----------



## GoldenShadow

Hope everyone's golden oldies are trundling along OK.

Rupert is doing OK, but I am getting a bit more worried about Carmen. She is 11 next month, but she has been a bit of a doddery old lady the whole time I have had her (since 2013). She used to keep up on walks with the goldens, but now she tends to hobble quite a lot and we end up carrying her for quite a lot of the way. Her cataracts seem to have gotten really bad, she will sometimes yelp if she brushes against your leg because she hasn't seen it, and is occasionally knocking into the edges of doors. I think I might have to get one of those halo collars for her...has anybody tried them?

She has also had some kind of infection for a while, largely noticeable through a snotty blocked nose which I keep having to pick (yuck!) else she can't breathe through her teeny nose. She has had nisamox, but it made her sick so vets had us stop and start it, and the infection didn't seem to go. She's back on a higher dose now and being sick after just two days of it, so going to have to ring the vets and see what they suggest. She seems to have age very rapidly, you would never guess that her and Rupert are just a few months apart in age. She is also struggling with dried food, so we have moved her onto wet permanently now. She doesn't have many teeth, and the vets don't know why she finds the dry food harder. We initially thought that could be the infection making it harder for her but still not sure.

We give her and Rupert Yumove tablets, but nothing else. Do any of you give your other golden oldies particular supplements, or have you had similar problems and managed to improve their lives much more?


----------



## JoanneF

GoldenShadow said:


> Do any of you give your other golden oldies particular supplements


Not so much for an oldie but @tabelmabel has seen great improvement with her dog's dodgy hips on green lipped mussel. I also met a lady who said a magnetic collar had massively changed her dog's quality of life. Sorry if these things have been suggested earlier in the thread, I haven't read it all.


----------



## tabelmabel

https://www.vetwellscientific.co.uk...Efy0KA0qDkKXW3xTlZ-fMmFMCTCG8MmhoCG58QAvD_BwE

Yes, I have seen an amazing difference in my dysplastic 6yr old dog on these Jointsure tablets. Could be well worth a try on elderly dogs suffering stiffness.


----------



## Dogloverlou

tabelmabel said:


> https://www.vetwellscientific.co.uk...Efy0KA0qDkKXW3xTlZ-fMmFMCTCG8MmhoCG58QAvD_BwE
> 
> Yes, I have seen an amazing difference in my dysplastic 6yr old dog on these Jointsure tablets. Could be well worth a try on elderly dogs suffering stiffness.


I just ordered some! Have been on the look out for a good joint supplement for a few months now and I think the price is good for these ones


----------



## margy

Just thought I,d give Suzies nails a clip because of her not being walked they,re getting long. Got in a panic when I saw blood then remembered reading somewhere to put baking powder on and was relieved that it appears to work!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Sadly we have had bad news about Carmen. She has been diagnosed with chronic kidney disease. They think she will probably only have weeks or months left, the outlook for dogs is very bleak apparently. Off to do some research...


----------



## DaisyBluebell

GoldenShadow said:


> Sadly we have had bad news about Carmen. She has been diagnosed with chronic kidney disease. They think she will probably only have weeks or months left, the outlook for dogs is very bleak apparently. Off to do some research...


So sorry to here this, what have the vets advised as regards medication? Add a post on the main Dog Forum section entitled Kidney Disease as some other members might be able to add some info for you and Carmen.


----------



## margy

GoldenShadow said:


> Sadly we have had bad news about Carmen. She has been diagnosed with chronic kidney disease. They think she will probably only have weeks or months left, the outlook for dogs is very bleak apparently. Off to do some research...


 I,m also sorry to hear this, treasure the time you have left with her x


----------



## 3dogs2cats

GoldenShadow said:


> Sadly we have had bad news about Carmen. She has been diagnosed with chronic kidney disease. They think she will probably only have weeks or months left, the outlook for dogs is very bleak apparently. Off to do some research...


Oh no, so sorry you have had this news, as already said treasure the time you have left with her but I know it so hard!


----------



## SJY-72

Any advice please..
Hello... My lovely old girl is a cocker spanial. She is nearly 14. She's lost alot of weight over about 3 months.. gone from 12.4kg to 8.3kg! Vets been weighing her ever 4 week's. I took her to the vets on Thursday, as she's got an ear infection and I wanted to get her checked over as her breathing doesn't seem right when she's asleep, and needed her weighed again. The vet said she's very 'rattly' when she listened to her chest. I agreed for a blood screening test to be done. Got to wait 4/5 days for the results. The vet seemed more concerned about her breathing and weight loss than the ear infection. My younger dog, Tilly, keeps sniffing Honeys back, in the same spot, and stands still with her nose there!! Could she be smelling something bad that's there?? I'm so worried. I know she's nearly 14, and had the best life, but I hate the thought that this could be nearing the end...


----------



## margy

She,s gorgeous, I,m sorry your having to wait for some news on the blood tests, it must be agony for you. Please let us know the results. My Belle used to run away and hide whenever Suzie coughed, and often just stares at her intently ,which makes us think does she know something we don,t. If only they could talk,


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So sorry to here about you girl SJY-72 my very first dog was a cocker spaniel, they are such lovely dogs. As you say 14 is such a good age and a testament to your looking after her so well. You are doing the best you can for her at the moment and really need to be guided by your vet. Its hell waiting for results as well all know on here. Keep her as comfortable as you can for the present & I would point out what you were saying about your other dog sniffing/being concerned with a particular area on her; they know an awful lot more than they are given credit for and its worth while pointing that out to the vet.
Hopefully you will know more when the blood results come back. Do let us know how you both get on please. Fingers crossed you will find out more and then can start doing something about it.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Sorry I disappeared, started a thread in dog health and I’ve come down with some horrible virus and have had a fever and felt pretty rotten, so my posting has been limited.

She had an anti sickness injection Friday and her bloods showed high creatin and urea. Her creatin should be under 156 and was 316 apparently, can’t remember the urea. They said to get a pee sample to test for protein in her urine, I guess that is to tell us just how severe it is. They’ve since done that and she has quite a lot, so they’ve prescribed her Fortekor. We’ve since realised our tap water is high in phosphates so we’ve moved all the dogs onto bottled water for now in case that helps.

Husband is finding it quite hard, he hasn’t got a day off til Wednesday and I think he needs to spend some time with her. She’s OK in herself, licking her lips a bit because I expect she feels sick. She is gobbling her royal canin renal food after sniffing for a few seconds first, eating 5 meals a day. Downside with work is we can’t give her 5, only 4 really.

The vets aren’t being hugely informative, we’ve tried to ask about quality of life etc and they just say you know her better than us ‘you’ll know’. We don’t want her to be so poorly we ‘know’ though. They think she is likely to feel miserable more than to be in pain. My worry is how well dogs hide pain/illness. To some degree I feel we should be grateful that we have some control, but I also worry we’re playing blackjack and will twist one time too many.

I’ve been upstairs a lot and my Mum has come round today. Every time I go down Carmen runs up to they gate to see me and she keeps trying to sit on my lap despite being told she might get covered in puke - pretty standard Carmen behaviour!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Those things are sounding more positive than not so just take every day at a time, you will know if and when the time comes to let Carmen go but it doesn't sound like that's likely at present. See how the med/food goes & just be happy that at present things seem to be ok for all of you.
Hope your feeling better yourself soon.


----------



## margy

Hope you feel well soon. It's a difficult time but she,s still eating and moving around as @DaisyBluebell has said just take it one day at a time


----------



## GoldenShadow

We have let Carmen go. 

She was a bit off colour today and I didn’t want her to deteriorate and suffer. Life hadn’t been especially kind to her, we got her from the Chinese Crested Rescue when she was 5 and a half and she had had a litter of pups before going in. She was quite an anxious little thing, intensely bonded to me to the point she was very protective, nothings we did ever seemed to relieve her anxious habits. She was a happy little thing though, took her six months to play with any toys after we got her and she was very selective about who she would play with. It just makes me so sad that she was a couple of weeks shy of her 11th birthday, it doesn’t seem like any age at all for a small breed. But I guess in my head it’s having only had her five years that doesn’t feel like very long, either.

Run free at the bridge my darling xXxXxXx


----------



## westie~ma

Sorry to read your update @GoldenShadow 

Sleep tight Carmen xx


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh so sorry to hear about Carmen, but just remember you probably gave her at least 4 years that she would never have had if you had not taken her! She loved you as much as you loved her, probably more so, as you gave her love, a home and finally enough love to actually let her go ! That's the price we have to pay for what we get & every tear is worth it.
God bless little Carmen, run free now girlie in the knowledge you will always be loved & missed x


----------



## margy

I,m very sorry. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Guest

Oh @GoldenShadow I'm so sorry. I remember when you got Carmen. You've given her a loving home and everything a little dog could need. Run free Carmen and take care of yourselves.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Thanks so much everyone, your words mean an awful lot right now. Feeling so much guilt about whether we really gave her the home she deserved or not. She was a quirky little thing, but an absolute darling.

@McKenzie thank you, it has warmed my heart that you remember her over in NZ


----------



## SJY-72

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heart breaking making the right decision for them. Love to you and your family. Xx


----------



## mara123

I lost my dog of 10 years today, I have him since i can remember ( i was 5 when he came as a puppy to our home ) . 
came here cause i can't find a way to deal with it, it doesn't seem real.
any advice?


----------



## Jazzy

So very sorry  I lost my 9 year old Bichon to kidney disease in December. She lasted 3 months from diagnosis  She had a rare skin disease that caused large cysts to take over her kidneys  It would have been her 10th Birthday next Friday the 12th April  Miss her so much


----------



## margy

mara123 said:


> I lost my dog of 10 years today, I have him since i can remember ( i was 5 when he came as a puppy to our home ) .
> came here cause i can't find a way to deal with it, it doesn't seem real.
> any advice?


I,m very sorry for your loss. What was your dog called? I know it,s very hard at the moment, we on this forum have all been in your position. Give yourself time to grieve and take comfort from the fact that you gave your dog a happy life and much love


----------



## Dogloverlou

So sorry to hear of your loss @mara123. Grief is a horrible thing & especially when it's so raw. Be kind to yourself.

I'm off to the vets tomorrow afternoon with Miss ( again ) to have a cough investigated she's had for the past 2 months. It's not a typical, hoarse, Kennel Cough type cough, but rather a more chesty sounding one that I can't really explain, but it's noticeable more when picking her up which seems to set her off & when she's just got up/just resting. Of course, my mind begins to think of worst case scenarios like heart murmurs or heart failure but when she was at the vet on the 8th March the vet listened to her heart/chest and said it sounded clear & she had the cough then too but we was treating for something else. So I feel assured it's not heart related. She's eating ok, but has lost hair on her back paws/legs too. So I'm wondering whether it's allergies which at her age would be a bit random to develop them but I guess they can come on at any time.

Will update tomorrow. ​


----------



## margy

Hope they can set your mind at rest tomorrow re Missy,s cough. Suzie sent me into a panic not long ago with her developing a cough. The vet upped her water tablet and she thankfully hasn't coughed since


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Hope they can set your mind at rest tomorrow re Missy,s cough. Suzie sent me into a panic not long ago with her developing a cough. The vet upped her water tablet and she thankfully hasn't coughed since


That's good she hasn't coughed since. Hopefully it's nothing to serious with Miss. The dilemma I have is investigating anything further. Allergy tests etc are not really a route I want to pursue.


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> That's good she hasn't coughed since. Hopefully it's nothing to serious with Miss. The dilemma I have is investigating anything further. Allergy tests etc are not really a route I want to pursue.


Any news on Missy after her visit to the vet?


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Any news on Missy after her visit to the vet?


The vet cancelled our appointment so I will have to rearrange. Hopefully next week. But in the mean time I'm giving her the ABs from March that the vet prescribed to see if they help.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Had Emma at the vets this morning as biting at feet bottom, anus & vulva. Vet said 'prime time for allergies/coughs/ irritations! As long as she eating & not making skin raw keep areas clean with hibiscrub & some vaseline on delicate areas. 
So hopefully Missy just suffering some form of spring allergy at present too.


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> Had Emma at the vets this morning as biting at feet bottom, anus & vulva. Vet said 'prime time for allergies/coughs/ irritations! As long as she eating & not making skin raw keep areas clean with hibiscrub & some vaseline on delicate areas.
> So hopefully Missy just suffering some form of spring allergy at present too.


Poor Emma  It's horrible seeing them so itchy & distressed.

Missy is not constantly at her feet, but they are bald! Not red, no skin lesions or anything. Just little naked chicken legs!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh poor Missy, its horrible seeing them like that & not being able to explain to them. Hopefully Missy's cough is a symptom of allergy too


----------



## margy

Suzie was a bit restless last night, after going out at 3am for a wee which she does most nights as can't manage to go all night now her water tablets have been increased, I brought her upstairs and lay her on the spare bed with me so she didn't disturb Belle. She was laying on the mattress near my pillow and I could actually hear her heart thundering away .Quite scary, she must be a strong little dog with a will to live as I've never heard a dogs heart beat so loudly. Belles just flutters under your hand and then you have to be in the right place to feel it, but this was really loud, any way she eventually went to sleep.Hope all the other oldies are well?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Hope Suzie is ok now


----------



## margy

Thanks yes she's her usual self. She sleeps a lot and doesn't walk far. There,s good days and bad, just when I,m thinking her time has come she rallies round.We take it one day at a time and when the bad days outnumber the good then we,ll know. Was just wondering how the other oldies are keeping as haven,t heard in a while


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Suzie was a bit restless last night, after going out at 3am for a wee which she does most nights as can't manage to go all night now her water tablets have been increased, I brought her upstairs and lay her on the spare bed with me so she didn't disturb Belle. She was laying on the mattress near my pillow and I could actually hear her heart thundering away .Quite scary, she must be a strong little dog with a will to live as I've never heard a dogs heart beat so loudly. Belles just flutters under your hand and then you have to be in the right place to feel it, but this was really loud, any way she eventually went to sleep.Hope all the other oldies are well?


Missy's heart seems really noticeable too. I pick her up & I can feel it beating against her chest and through my hand. Since she's had this cough it's been more apparent.



magpi said:


> Thanks yes she's her usual self. She sleeps a lot and doesn't walk far. There,s good days and bad, just when I,m thinking her time has come she rallies round.We take it one day at a time and when the bad days outnumber the good then we,ll know. Was just wondering how the other oldies are keeping as haven,t heard in a while


Glad she's doing better today  These little oldies sure do like to keep us on our toes! It's hard because every little ailment can become so much worse because of their age/condition etc so you find yourself worrying about even minor things.

I haven't rebooked Missy's appointment yet. Really need to though!


----------



## westie~ma

Down the beach this morning, he's not keen on the hill to get back home, saying that mind I'm not keen on it either


----------



## margy

We were also at the beach with Belle it,s been glorious weather here today. We had fish and chips sitting on the prom,bliss. We decided to leave Suzie behind as it,s a half hour drive and she can't walk far now. We didn't think it was fair to deprive Belle of coming just because Suzie couldn't as she does so love to be out with us. Suz














ie was snoozing when we returned so don't think she missed us.


----------



## Dogloverlou

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 401075
> 
> 
> Down the beach this morning, he's not keen on the hill to get back home, saying that mind I'm not keen on it either


Bless him. He's looking fantastic though 



magpi said:


> We were also at the beach with Belle it,s been glorious weather here today. We had fish and chips sitting on the prom,bliss. We decided to leave Suzie behind as it,s a half hour drive and she can't walk far now. We didn't think it was fair to deprive Belle of coming just because Suzie couldn't as she does so love to be out with us. Suz
> View attachment 401076
> View attachment 401077
> ie was snoozing when we returned so don't think she missed us.


Love the pics. That beach looks lovely, where is it?

Like you, I sometimes leave Miss behind now and just take the boys out. When we was at the beach last weekend we just walked along the path overlooking it with Miss in her stroller. She didn't once attempt to get out to indicate she wanted to go on the beach so we just stopped at the top of the steps leading down & took the sights & scents in instead


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh westie~ma what a fabulous picture. My goodness we have some amazing photographers on this forum.

magpi lovely pictures, so wish I lived near the sea, we are as far away from any beach as you can be in Nottinghamshire, but have just booked for a couple of nights in Winterton-on-Sea in May so really looking forward to that. When I saw your second picture I thought it was my sister, really took me back for a moment!


----------



## margy

It,s Whitley Bay, they film Vera on location there a lot. Belle would have a run on the beach but there was a lot of people around and being deaf it,s safer to keep her on the extension lead. I was telling her to look at hubby in the photo but she was oblivious!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh love it up that way, we usually stay in Seahouses or Bamburgh (bit further up), but have stayed down near Whitley Bay a few times. Your very lucky to live so near such a lovely place. Both your girls are very lucky to have had such a nice place to go to over the years.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Never been to Northumbria and surrounding areas but here it is lovely. 

My mum has a static caravan at Skegness so we visit there pretty regularly.


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> We were also at the beach with Belle it,s been glorious weather here today. We had fish and chips sitting on the prom,bliss. We decided to leave Suzie behind as it,s a half hour drive and she can't walk far now. We didn't think it was fair to deprive Belle of coming just because Suzie couldn't as she does so love to be out with us. Suz
> View attachment 401076
> View attachment 401077
> ie was snoozing when we returned so don't think she missed us.


Have you thought about a stroller for Suzie ? Both our girls loved ours , they often crammed in together. It was useful for helping Reena feel safe in crowded places and of course, for Tango, when she was flagging .


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Have you thought about a stroller for Suzie ? Both our girls loved ours , they often crammed in together. It was useful for helping Reena feel safe in crowded places and of course, for Tango, when she was flagging .


I read earlier posts about strollers as last year was looking on line to buy one but couldn't find a reasonably priced one that would accommodate Suzie as she is quite large for a cavalier. Then decided against it because I don't think she would sit in it. Ideally if she would sit still and could travel in the car ,which she struggles with now because of weight bearing on her sore leg going round corners etc, she would have been able to come with us.And I kept saying that to hubby until he got fed up of telling me she's fine at home. Stop worrying!!


----------



## westie~ma

Dogloverlou said:


> Bless him. He's looking fantastic though


Thank you xx

We were at the vet's this week, he has a ear infection. The vet commented that he looked really good. She was pleased with his weight too.

He has a scabby lump on his ear (same ear as the infected one) she's given us metacam to work out if its trauma from scratching or something sinister. He goes back on tuesday to get rechecked for changes to it.

He's fine in himself, still eating me out of house and home. Long may it continue


----------



## Cookielabrador

Great pictures @westie~ma and @magpi! I hope everyone is ok! 
My mother's dog, Folly, has just turned 14, which is really old for a viszla! She is blind in one eye, and has had a operation on her skull, but she still amazingly has quite a lot of energy for such an old dog!


----------



## margy

Ahh bless her heart. She's lovely


----------



## Dogloverlou

westie~ma said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> We were at the vet's this week, he has a ear infection. The vet commented that he looked really good. She was pleased with his weight too.
> 
> He has a scabby lump on his ear (same ear as the infected one) she's given us metacam to work out if its trauma from scratching or something sinister. He goes back on tuesday to get rechecked for changes to it.
> 
> He's fine in himself, still eating me out of house and home. Long may it continue


Hope his ear infection clears up soon & there is nothing sinister going on with the scabby lump. Infections can be buggers to deal with at times. Glad everything else is all well & good with him though 



Cookielabrador said:


> Great pictures @westie~ma and @magpi! I hope everyone is ok!
> My mother's dog, Folly, has just turned 14, which is really old for a viszla! She is blind in one eye, and has had a operation on her skull, but she still amazingly has quite a lot of energy for such an old dog!
> View attachment 401388


She is sooo sweet.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Dogloverlou said:


> Hope his ear infection clears up soon & there is nothing sinister going on with the scabby lump. Infections can be buggers to deal with at times. Glad everything else is all well & good with him though
> 
> She is sooo sweet.


Thank you, but not so sweet when she slobbers all over your clothes!


----------



## westie~ma

Got my days mixed up (I blame dh being home on holiday, it screws me up lol) anyway today was Mont's follow up. 

Vet thinks his lump is smaller, not hugely but smaller. Going to give it two more weeks, check again and decide if its to be removed. 

I told her I'm scared about him having a GA, his age plus the last op damaged his tube so he was coughing and wheezing I told her I really want care taken with him. I'm half reassured as I think she "gets" how much this little chap has of my heart but I'm still worried .... I am a worrier anyway so this heightens it. 

Anyway, two weeks and we see.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cookielabrador said:


> Thank you, but not so sweet when she slobbers all over your clothes!


Haha, I'm used to slobbery dogs!



westie~ma said:


> Got my days mixed up (I blame dh being home on holiday, it screws me up lol) anyway today was Mont's follow up.
> 
> Vet thinks his lump is smaller, not hugely but smaller. Going to give it two more weeks, check again and decide if its to be removed.
> 
> I told her I'm scared about him having a GA, his age plus the last op damaged his tube so he was coughing and wheezing I told her I really want care taken with him. I'm half reassured as I think she "gets" how much this little chap has of my heart but I'm still worried .... I am a worrier anyway so this heightens it.
> 
> Anyway, two weeks and we see.


I think we all feel the same way. It's at the stage now where my vets actually agree & have said to me that putting Missy under now for anything is not really advised  She could do with a thorough good dental but even though her breath is horrid & her teeth manky, the vet says it's not a big issue in the grand scheme of things...so manky breath it is!

Hopefully all will be fine with Monty and good news the lump does look smaller at least


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Cookielabrador said:


> Great pictures @westie~ma and @magpi! I hope everyone is ok!
> My mother's dog, Folly, has just turned 14, which is really old for a viszla! She is blind in one eye, and has had a operation on her skull, but she still amazingly has quite a lot of energy for such an old dog!
> View attachment 401388


She is beautiful! A lovely gentle looking soul. 
I love puppies, they're cute and cuddly and funny, and full of energy, mischief and enthusiasm for life, but in my opinion there is nothing quite as wonderful or special as an elderly dog! The oldies always melt my heart. They are wonderful!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I too am a total grey muzzle lover, their beautiful eyes always look so full of wisdom


----------



## margy

Glad to hear the lump Monty has isn't growing. I worry all the time over Suzie before Xmas it was Belle. There's always something to worry about with oldies!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Do any of you find your oldies getting 'stuck' regularly? This is happening pretty much everyday for us now whether it's under the chair, back of the toilet, outside by the garden lights.... as you can see in the picture she had got stuck under the computer chair.


----------



## AlexPed2393

Dogloverlou said:


> Do any of you find your oldies getting 'stuck' regularly? This is happening pretty much everyday for us now whether it's under the chair, back of the toilet, outside by the garden lights.... as you can see in the picture she had got stuck under the computer chair.
> 
> View attachment 402205


This used to happen to our Buddy when he was still around, seems he didn't trust his balance and tried to back out of stuff and kept getting stuck


----------



## Dogloverlou

AlexPed2393 said:


> This used to happen to our Buddy when he was still around, seems he didn't trust his balance and tried to back out of stuff and kept getting stuck


Yeah I think that's what it is. She often can't get out of bed now and keeps repeatedly trying


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Yes old Daisy used to do that sometimes & stand there looking at me like 'what the hell do I do now'. Its like when we go into a room and think what the hell did I come in here for!


----------



## AlexPed2393

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah I think that's what it is. She often can't get out of bed now and keeps repeatedly trying


Poor girl, sounds like buddy was, we ended up getting him a slightly firmer bed that he couldn't get "lost" in.


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> Yes old Daisy used to do that sometimes & stand there looking at me like 'what the hell do I do now'. Its like when we go into a room and think what the hell did I come in here for!


Yes exactly that! She looks completely helpless poor thing and sometimes it's as if she's not even aware I'm there to help until I gently prod her etc.



AlexPed2393 said:


> Poor girl, sounds like buddy was, we ended up getting him a slightly firmer bed that he couldn't get "lost" in.


It's sad to see isn't it?  I have to pick her up to help her to her feet. The other day she rolled out of the bed onto the floor and was stuck on her side!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Do any of you find your oldies getting 'stuck' regularly? This is happening pretty much everyday for us now whether it's under the chair, back of the toilet, outside by the garden lights.... as you can see in the picture she had got stuck under the computer chair.
> 
> View attachment 402205


That's such a sweet, touching picture, her expression made me cry !
Missing my little oldie so much it hurts.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> That's such a sweet, touching picture, her expression made me cry !
> Missing my little oldie so much it hurts.


I totally understand. I'm feeling pretty emotional today and feeling quite sad for her in many ways so anything is likely to set me off! Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## AlexPed2393

Dogloverlou said:


> It's sad to see isn't it?  I have to pick her up to help her to her feet. The other day she rolled out of the bed onto the floor and was stuck on her side!


It is sad, just make sure you get some good cuddles in


----------



## margy

Suzie almost got stuck under our garden bench just yesterday luckily I redirected her before she went too far under. She also seems to have trouble getting started walking. You can see her looking to where she wants to go, but she appears to be rooted to the spot, then she'll suddenly lurch forward and start walking. She's limping quite badly now am thinking another visit to the vets is imminent


----------



## Dogloverlou

AlexPed2393 said:


> It is sad, just make sure you get some good cuddles in


Definitely! I try to think that she doesn't look at things in the same way we do with sadness so I don't let myself get to upset with the changes but sometimes you just can't help yourself.



magpi said:


> Suzie almost got stuck under our garden bench just yesterday luckily I redirected her before she went too far under. She also seems to have trouble getting started walking. You can see her looking to where she wants to go, but she appears to be rooted to the spot, then she'll suddenly lurch forward and start walking. She's limping quite badly now am thinking another visit to the vets is imminent


Oh no! Bless her. Is the limp arthritis related?


----------



## margy

Yes it seems so. She,s taking some painkillers and I give her yumove. I worry that she,s in pain. Sometimes she looks so sad and I worry when will I know when she,s had enough. Then another day she is quite lively, or as lively as an old girl can be! She,s also started taking herself into another room away from us which she never did before, often lying in the hall or even going upstairs.


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Yes it seems so. She,s taking some painkillers and I give her yumove. I worry that she,s in pain. Sometimes she looks so sad and I worry when will I know when she,s had enough. Then another day she is quite lively, or as lively as an old girl can be! She,s also started taking herself into another room away from us which she never did before, often lying in the hall or even going upstairs.


Yes I often worry about Missy being in pain too. Honestly, the fact she's on no prescribed medication makes me question whether that's right or not. We have a vet visit on Thursday so will be bringing up her bald legs and cough then so will see what is said. Hope Suzie is ok.


----------



## margy

Thankyou, and Missy too she's such a big age. Terriers just go on and on. Belle still gets the zoomies. Whizzing around like a mad thing. She does make us laugh. Poor Suzie has a bark at her when she's crashing around, while trying to keep out the way


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Just keep remembering folks they dont think like us at all. They accept the day whatever it brings, no remembering being a puppy or wondering what's to come just I'm awake I'll make a move if I can if I cant I'll stay in bed! Just love them n stop grieving for what we know is inevitable for them & for us its a waste if your time together, take every day as joyous that they/you are still here as they do. Hugs kisses n woofs to all.


----------



## margy

Wise words @DaisyBluebell. Your so right and I'm trying to enjoy the time I have left with Suzie. But it is hard some days seeing her struggle to get come back in from the garden, sometimes she just stands and looks at me as if to say "help" then I carry her in. Also at night she waits at the bottom of the stairs for me to carry her up, yet in the daytime she goes up herself. Saying that they're both doddery at bed time when they're tired. Bless them


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sounds to me like young Suzie is not as daft as she makes out! I'll go up by myself but if mum's there to carry me up why bother !! Dont underestimate the intelligence of these oldies!
I remember by sister saying to me "your grieving over her and she hasen't even gone yet" when I said similar things about Daisy as your saying about Suzie.
You will know when she has had enough & then you will do what she would expect of you because you love her so much, and right now that does not seem the time has come, so love both your girls now while they are here with you. Same goes for Missy too Dogloverlu.


----------



## SusieRainbow

DaisyBluebell said:


> "your grieving over her and she hasen't even gone yet"


I was guilty of this with Tango. She would lie next to me gazing at me with her bright little eyes, pure love. The thought that she couldn't stay much longer broke my heart.


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Sounds to me like young Suzie is not as daft as she makes out! I'll go up by myself but if mum's there to carry me up why bother !! Dont underestimate the intelligence of these oldies!
> I remember by sister saying to me "your grieving over her and she hasen't even gone yet" when I said similar things about Daisy as your saying about Suzie.
> You will know when she has had enough & then you will do what she would expect of you because you love her so much, and right now that does not seem the time has come, so love both your girls now while they are here with you. Same goes for Missy too Dogloverlu.


That made me laugh xx


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> I was guilty of this with Tango. She would lie next to me gazing at me with her bright little eyes, pure love. The thought that she couldn't stay much longer broke my heart.


Sending you hugs xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Sending you hugs xx


Sending you some too.xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> Just keep remembering folks they dont think like us at all. They accept the day whatever it brings, no remembering being a puppy or wondering what's to come just I'm awake I'll make a move if I can if I cant I'll stay in bed! Just love them n stop grieving for what we know is inevitable for them & for us its a waste if your time together, take every day as joyous that they/you are still here as they do. Hugs kisses n woofs to all.


You're right @DaisyBluebell and I do try not to let myself have to many sad moments. Just been a bit of an emotional one this weekend & seeing Miss struggling has really gotten to me. She's off to the vets on Thursday so hopefully I'll be feeling more positive after that


----------



## Dogloverlou

I came home to the little piglet like this the other day :Kiss










But you can see how bald her back legs are right?  They look red in this pic but actually aren't.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Yes I see what you mean about her little legs. Could it be a grass allergy? One of my sisters dogs developed that as he got older & as soon as spring came she had to put him on antihystermine or his little legs n tummy were like that. 
Daisy developed a bald patch on her leg like that, I asked previous vet who started talking about a form of cancer n they could cut leg open etc etc... I said no not at her age thank you! Bought her home n put the steroid cream I had for a 'thing' I had in my arm n her fur started to grow back in 4 days of my treatment! I moved vets the following week!


----------



## margy

Ahh God love her. Yes her little legs look sore, hope the vet can help sort it out tomorrow. Let us know


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> Yes I see what you mean about her little legs. Could it be a grass allergy? One of my sisters dogs developed that as he got older & as soon as spring came she had to put him on antihystermine or his little legs n tummy were like that.
> Daisy developed a bald patch on her leg like that, I asked previous vet who started talking about a form of cancer n they could cut leg open etc etc... I said no not at her age thank you! Bought her home n put the steroid cream I had for a 'thing' I had in my arm n her fur started to grow back in 4 days of my treatment! I moved vets the following week!


It's totally possible it's an allergy. She's never experienced them any other time but as we know, allergies can develop at any time and she is probably more susceptible to such things thee days. I'm also wondering whether it's pain related which makes me feel really bad. She's been hobbling around and struggling to get up etc that perhaps her arthritis is so advanced now it's causing daily pain and her licking has been her way of trying to bring relief?  
Today she had a good day mind you. Walked in by herself to Pets at Home to have her nails clipped and once home walked back from the car to the house on her own too!  So defintley feeling more active today bless her.

Wise decision to change Vets. Can you imagine the endless visits and investigations if you'd have took your previous vet up on his suggestions!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Could well be an allergy then, has she been laying in the grass lately? Yes pain also causes licking doesnt it but if it is arthritis that has good days and bad days doesn't it. Sounds as though today she has picked up a bit. Have you tried vivitonin for her? Daisy was on those for a couple of years when she got to 15 and the difference was really good for her. Even on her last day, at 17 years old, I video'd her running about on her walk and barking in play.


----------



## catz4m8z

Worrying Ive got a premature oldie here, Alfie is booked in for an xray next week to check for arthritis. He's my baby though and only 8 years old.:Arghh
Poor little nugget has been having pain in his left shoulder/neck area for about 3 weeks (it seemed to resolve then would come back again) and as Ive already done the rest for a couple of days then rest/metacam for a week myself the vet has suggested the xray.
He's going to join the Yumove club with everybody else.....well, I was going to wait until he hit double digits like the others but I suppose we will have to start early. Now that Adam and Hannah are 11 and Heidi 10 Im having to change my mindset....they wont be my little puppies much longer, they will be my OAP club instead!


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> Worrying Ive got a premature oldie here, Alfie is booked in for an xray next week to check for arthritis. He's my baby though and only 8 years old.:Arghh
> Poor little nugget has been having pain in his left shoulder/neck area for about 3 weeks (it seemed to resolve then would come back again) and as Ive already done the rest for a couple of days then rest/metacam for a week myself the vet has suggested the xray.
> He's going to join the Yumove club with everybody else.....well, I was going to wait until he hit double digits like the others but I suppose we will have to start early. Now that Adam and Hannah are 11 and Heidi 10 Im having to change my mindset....they wont be my little puppies much longer, they will be my OAP club instead!


Sorry about Alfie  McKenzie is 8 too and she has the beginnings of arthritis but no pain yet (I have a thread in health about it). It's a bit of a shock when you realise they re getting older!


----------



## grumpy goby

Can I join in now ... buster has become old suddenly this year! He is 13/14 and become doddery and deaf seemingly overnight.

He seems happy in himself but is lazy and getting him enthused to exercise is a chore... he just pootles on his walk painfully slowly. We have started throwing a ball for him which engages him briefly but he kinda gives up after a few throws and the novelty has worn off. I’m not sure if he’s bored or lazy! It’s a shame as I used to run with him but he is way too slow now, he just walks. (He can run when he wants to, he seems to choose not to. A far cry from a dog who didn’t need an excuse for zoomies only last summer)

His deafness is a real challenge as he drags behind on walks and can’t hear us call him! I’m not sure how good his eyes are now as he has gone off following random people in the past thinking it’s me or my husband


----------



## Guest

grumpy goby said:


> Can I join in now ... buster has become old suddenly this year! He is 13/14 and become doddery and deaf seemingly overnight.
> 
> He seems happy in himself but is lazy and getting him enthused to exercise is a chore... he just pootles on his walk painfully slowly. We have started throwing a ball for him which engages him briefly but he kinda gives up after a few throws and the novelty has worn off. I'm not sure if he's bored or lazy! It's a shame as I used to run with him but he is way too slow now, he just walks. (He can run when he wants to, he seems to choose not to. A far cry from a dog who didn't need an excuse for zoomies only last summer)
> 
> His deafness is a real challenge as he drags behind on walks and can't hear us call him! I'm not sure how good his eyes are now as he has gone off following random people in the past thinking it's me or my husband


I had no idea Buster was that old, I thought he was about the same age as Kenzie.

I'm going to state the obvious and say has he seen a vet recently?

Does he take any supplements? McKenzie was diagnosed with the very beginnings of arthritis a few weeks ago and she's definitely more active on walks since she started taking joint supplements.

Would he swim? I think there's a hydrotherapist out Puke way.


----------



## grumpy goby

McKenzie said:


> I had no idea Buster was that old, I thought he was about the same age as Kenzie.
> 
> I'm going to state the obvious and say has he seen a vet recently?
> 
> Does he take any supplements? McKenzie was diagnosed with the very beginnings of arthritis a few weeks ago and she's definitely more active on walks since she started taking joint supplements.
> 
> Would he swim? I think there's a hydrotherapist out Puke way.


We try get him swimming but he's not interested in that either (he goes a bit then just get back up the beach and sits down)

He got the all clear when we took him in October time but no harm in a second vet visit! (No to supplements! Il look at it)


----------



## DaisyBluebell

When my old Daisy started to go deaf & her eyes not as good as they were, she became slow and unsure of things, started to bark like she needed to hear herself. She was still able to hear/respond to the whistle tho - have you ever tried Buster on a whistle recall? If not no harm in starting now, get a whistle see if his ears prick when you blow it, make sure he knows the sound is coming from you by standing infront of him to do it. 
As McKenzie says, vets first tho, but you may find its just because he is going deaf and his eyes not as good as they were doing zoomies becomes a bit frightening ! Hope he is ok.


----------



## westie~ma

@grumpy goby I have to keep Mont on his flexi lead for the majority of our walks now, he just dawdles along, sniffs then dawdles some more. He used to run and catch me up but doesn't anymore.

I worry about walking on too far then waiting in case he gets spooked by other dogs or cyclists.

Been taking his buggy lately as I can see him flagging on the way back to the car. Taking it means I don't worry about having to carry him so I get to enjoy our walk as well.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy's walks are pretty much all with her stroller now. I pop her down here & there along the walk but she's soooo slow and struggles with her balance too so the stroller is more comfortable for her.


----------



## margy

Has Missy recovered from her cough? Suzie had diarrhoea yesterday and a few times during the night. Have just fed her small amounts today and it seems to have cleared but now Belle is off her food. She hasn't eaten her breakfast or lunch has been chewing grass in the garden and her stomach is squeeking and gurgling on. Will see if she eats her fish at supper time.


----------



## margy

Belle vomited at tea time and was groaning a bit. Obviously pained as kept stretching her neck. I rang the vet to try and get her in for evening app but they were full. Then I remembered I had some zantac liquid left from when she had this problem last year. I gave her some and after a while she seemed more comfortable. She ate her fish and is now sleeping soundly. I will have to take her back to the vets to get her checked and ask for more of the zantac. I tried to buy it at the pharmacy but they only do it in tablet form. Pity as it would handy to have in for when she has these episodes


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Scrambled egg good for Suzie's tum if she gets runs again.
Do you have some Gavascon? You can give Belle a small drop of that for noisy gurgling tummy.


----------



## SusieRainbow

DaisyBluebell said:


> Scrambled egg good for Suzie's tum if she gets runs again.
> Do you have some Gavascon? You can give Belle a small drop of that for noisy gurgling tummy.


I used to give Tango PeptoBismol when she was throwing up,it worked every time.


----------



## Dogloverlou

@magpi poor Suzie & Belle  being sick really knocks the stuffing out of them. Could have been a big both girls caught maybe? Or just one of those random things they sometimes get from time to time. Missy went through a spell in her younger years of constant sickness ( which we later came to the conclusion was related to a grain intolerance ) and Zantac was our best friend for many months! Hope both girls feel better tomorrow.

Missy's cough is much better thank you. Just like that after 3 months! Still not completely gone but so much better. I didn't the vet trip after all so saved some money this time although do need a check up soon.


----------



## margy

I heard Belle crying this morning just before I got up and when I opened the back door she dashed outside with the runs so I think they've picked up a bug as Suzie is fine now 24 hours later. Belle never gets diarrhoea just the noisy tum and pains.She has only ever soiled in the house once when she was a puppy and that was on the door mat. Poor little thing must have been desperately hanging on waiting for me to get up this morning. I feel awful for her but glad she didn't have to resort to doing it indoors. Just pleased I've been of work these two days.She ate a bit of breakfast and was ok on her walk. I,ll try her on scrambled egg if she has diarrhoea later, thank you @DaisyBluebell and I will get some PeptoBismol @SusieRainbow thank you. It will save me a visit to the vet for the Zantac.Such a shame it can't be bought in liquid form at the chemist. Glad Missy is feeling better and enjoying being out in her stroller


----------



## Dogloverlou

Oh bless Belle. What a good girl holding on until you got up. Glad to hear Suzie is better and Belle is a little brighter too.

I got this pic of messy chops Missy this morning lol.










Think I might need to help her clean herself after her meals now! :Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh bless Belle. What a good girl holding on until you got up. Glad to hear Suzie is better and Belle is a little brighter too.
> 
> I got this pic of messy chops Missy this morning lol.
> 
> View attachment 403736
> 
> 
> Think I might need to help her clean herself after her meals now! :Hilarious


Awww, bless her ! maybe she's saving that for later .


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> I heard Belle crying this morning just before I got up and when I opened the back door she dashed outside with the runs so I think they've picked up a bug as Suzie is fine now 24 hours later. Belle never gets diarrhoea just the noisy tum and pains.She has only ever soiled in the house once when she was a puppy and that was on the door mat. Poor little thing must have been desperately hanging on waiting for me to get up this morning. I feel awful for her but glad she didn't have to resort to doing it indoors. Just pleased I've been of work these two days.She ate a bit of breakfast and was ok on her walk. I,ll try her on scrambled egg if she has diarrhoea later, thank you @DaisyBluebell and I will get some PeptoBismol @SusieRainbow thank you. It will save me a visit to the vet for the Zantac.Such a shame it can't be bought in liquid form at the chemist. Glad Missy is feeling better and enjoying being out in her stroller


https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/health/is-pepto-bismol-safe-for-dogs/
Do talk to your vet before you give it though, as it contains a small amount of aspirin and could interact with other medication. My vet knew I gave it toTango and was OK with it.
She also had Zantac liquid -she hated it but it did work.(Tango, not the vet!)


----------



## margy

Thankyou for letting me know that .Thankfully she isn't on any meds, just the Activait and zykleine. But I'll ring the surgery and discuss it.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I'm considering putting Miss on CBD oil. Have joined a Facebook group for more info but have heard great things from other people with dogs ( especially elderly ones suffering arthritis and other age related joint issues ) on it.


----------



## margy

I would try Suzie on that too as she has arthritis but she is on so many pills and potions by the time I sort out all the meds at breakfast it's nearly dinner time! Poor things diarrhoea has come back have admitted defeat and going to the vets in the morning. Belle had it through the night but hasn't been since then. I gave Suzie some scrambled egg which she ate ( she hasn't lost her appetite) and since then it's just kept leaking little dribbles (sorry tmi). Unfortunately I'm at work tonight or would have tried to get her seen. The floor is covered in puppy pads.I don't like not feeding her as she's thin to start with, but will have to starve her untill the vet sees her in the morning


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> I would try Suzie on that too as she has arthritis but she is on so many pills and potions by the time I sort out all the meds at breakfast it's nearly dinner time! Poor things diarrhoea has come back have admitted defeat and going to the vets in the morning. Belle had it through the night but hasn't been since then. I gave Suzie some scrambled egg which she ate ( she hasn't lost her appetite) and since then it's just kept leaking little dribbles (sorry tmi). Unfortunately I'm at work tonight or would have tried to get her seen. The floor is covered in puppy pads.I don't like not feeding her as she's thin to start with, but will have to starve her untill the vet sees her in the morning


Have you got any Protexin Prokolin ? I always keep some in ,it's so good for clearing up diarrhoea , also pumpkin puree on their food.


----------



## margy

No but I will look into getting some in. Do they sell it in the health food shop or on line? I've given her yudigest plus. It has a special kind of clay that is supposedly more effective than kaolin. But it hasn't worked this time. Trouble is old ones can go down hill fast so am regretting not going to the vets sooner


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> No but I will look into getting some in. Do they sell it in the health food shop or on line? I've given her yudigest plus. It has a special kind of clay that is supposedly more effective than kaolin. But it hasn't worked this time. Trouble is old ones can go down hill fast so am regretting not going to the vets sooner


I get it from Amazon but some pharmacies sell pet medication or you can get it from vet.
I'm surprised the YuDigest+ hasn't worked, I hope she's soon better.


----------



## margy

Just an update on the girls. Took them to the vet yesterday and it was the same vet who treated Belle in Dec when she had us up all night. The vet couldn't believe how well she looks now, not as vacant. Anyway turns out there is a virus going around, theres been a few dogs at the vets with diarrhoea. Belle had managed to get over it I just took her with us because she doesn't like being left. But Suzie being frail was going down hill fast. Poor girl I had to bath her as she smelled so bad. My entire floor was covered in puppy pads as it was just running out of her. She got an injection and was able to have some supper last night of white fish. All is well now thankfully


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Emma has had a bout of the runs too, so it does look like its something doing the rounds. Glad you got a result from seeing the vet. The Prokolin I too get from Amazon & Emma being the little piggy she is will even take that squirted directly into her mouth as she assumes anything I offer her is in fact a treat and worth having regardless of how it tastes or smells (a big advantage if she needs meds )
Glad the girls are looking up now.


----------



## margy

yes Suzie used to be like that too, so greedy she,d snaffle anything offered. But now she,s become wise and pockets it in her cheek to spit out later when your not looking


----------



## DaisyBluebell

magpi said:


> yes Suzie used to be like that too, so greedy she,d snaffle anything offered. But now she,s become wise and pockets it in her cheek to spit out later when your not looking


Oh yes know that feeling from Old Daisy - she could actually eat the piece of cheese a pill was disguised in then spit the pill out untouched !


----------



## SusieRainbow

So glad Suzie is on the mend, they are such a worry ! 
But very pleased to hear the reaction of the vet to Belle's improvement, that's fantastic.
Tango was very greedy as I'm sure many wil lremember, but took some persuading to take Prokolin. I had to mix it in a spoon with squeezy cheese.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hope the girls are fully better now @magpi?

I've took the plunge & ordered Missy some CBD oil. I've heard from lots of other owners now who even claim their older arthritic dogs have been able to come off their medication since using the CBD and it really does seem to help a lot of dogs. Will post updates on how Missy takes to it & any improvements I notice.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Dogloverlou said:


> Hope the girls are fully better now @magpi?
> 
> I've took the plunge & ordered Missy some CBD oil. I've heard from lots of other owners now who even claim their older arthritic dogs have been able to come off their medication since using the CBD and it really does seem to help a lot of dogs. Will post updates on how Missy takes to it & any improvements I notice.


Will be interested to hear any updates. Fingers crossed for Missy


----------



## westie~ma

I'd be interested too. 
We're a long way off that route but good to know for the future. 

I hope it helps Missy xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

It arrived today and Missy's had her first dose. We shall see how she goes. Am expecting it to take a few weeks to get in her system.


----------



## westie~ma

Today 
We have two canals by us so walk up one, have lunch in the golf range, cross the road and walk back home via the other canal.

Its too much for Mont now but with his buggy it takes all the stress out of long walks.

He does walk a lot but when I see him flagging he has a spell in the buggy to recover.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Love it, my sister had one for her tri-paw he was most at home in it.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I've noticed today that Reena is quite grey round her muzzle and eyebrows. Although she's only 9 yrs old she's looking like a 'senior dog'! So I think we will be rejoining this elite group.
She's pretty healthy, apart from her back problem 3 yrs ago and a clunky stiff hip,enjoys her walks and pottering in the garden.
She is booked in for a dental next month, the vet estimates that she will need 5-6 extractions.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

9 ! No age at all bless her, greying muzzle n eyebrows is distinguished & wise not old ! How very dare you; young pup still x


----------



## westie~ma

Good morning! 
Monty is 12 years old today 

















Yesterday we were out for over 3 hours, walked (mostly) over to Hampton Court Palace, he rolled home though 

Buggy very handy as an invisibility cloak for when free roaming deer are around


----------



## SusieRainbow

westie~ma said:


> Good morning!
> Monty is 12 years old today
> 
> View attachment 405532
> View attachment 405533
> 
> 
> Yesterday we were out for over 3 hours, walked (mostly) over to Hampton Court Palace, he rolled home though
> 
> Buggy very handy as an invisibility cloak for when free roaming deer are around


Happy Birthday gorgeous gent ! I hope you get everything you could possibly desire.


----------



## margy

Happy Birthday Monty x


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday Mont! Can’t believe he’s 12!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Hope you get some nice pressies Monty x


----------



## westie~ma

Dh is very disappointed that I didn't get him a card  the same Dh who often reminds me that Mont .... is a dog! 

He's had a pizzel in his garden and Ds got him ice cream, put it in his dish to eat in the garden. 

He's had a lovely 12th birthday


----------



## lullabydream

@westie~ma my OH is the same, refers to the dogs as mine even though joint decisions all round. OH quite happily carrying Harley round in a bag currently on dog walks...he's quite Phil Mitchell looking to be honest so he's raising a few smiles.

I so want Monty to do a viral Fenton with deer! He can do it at 12!

Happy Birthday Monty!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Aww happy belated birthday Monty! :Kiss


----------



## Westie Mum

Happy belated birthday Mont .... looking fab :Kiss


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Hope the girls are fully better now @magpi?
> 
> I've took the plunge & ordered Missy some CBD oil. I've heard from lots of other owners now who even claim their older arthritic dogs have been able to come off their medication since using the CBD and it really does seem to help a lot of dogs. Will post updates on how Missy takes to it & any improvements I notice.


How's Missy doing now @Dogloverlou ? I've flicked through posts and can see she's been keeping you on your toes !


----------



## Westie Mum

A couple of photos of our 15 years young lady ..... still waiting for grey hairs. I've got more than her :Shamefullyembarrased



















Her nails are getting so long now she's not walking much and she will not let anyone cut them ..... vet said their only option would be to sedate her, but that really would be our last resort 

My very brave groomer is going to try, without me present as she is sometimes better behaved for other people , I'm not holding out much hope. He's on holiday at the moment so will see how she gets on when he gets back !

Edited to add: when I said she won't let anyone, I mean she is actually snarking and biting like a wild animal


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> How's Missy doing now @Dogloverlou ? I've flicked through posts and can see she's been keeping you on your toes !


She's doing ok, thanks for asking  I've been giving her CBD oil now for two weeks & feel I might have seen improvements already. She does seem more mobile & alert. However, having regular bouts of 'senile' moments ( standing in corners, getting 'trapped' under tables/chairs etc, losing her balance and falling completely over and general unsettledness ) I'm hoping the CBD will further help with some of those symptoms as I admit it's quite upsetting to see her struggle to get up when she's fallen down. I have to pick her up and pop her back on her feet. She also seems to lose balance whilst eating too, her back legs seem to 'give out' or gradually start slipping away from under her. Think I might have to start feeding her on a carpeted mat or something to see if that helps.



Westie Mum said:


> A couple of photos of our 15 years young lady ..... still waiting for grey hairs. I've got more than her :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> View attachment 406251
> 
> 
> View attachment 406252
> 
> 
> Her nails are getting so long now she's not walking much and she will not let anyone cut them ..... vet said their only option would be to sedate her, but that really would be our last resort
> 
> My very brave groomer is going to try, without me present as she is sometimes better behaved for other people , I'm not holding out much hope. He's on holiday at the moment so will see how she gets on when he gets back !
> 
> Edited to add: when I said she won't let anyone, I mean she is actually snarking and biting like a wild animal


Oh madam Lucy! Bless her. Missy's grow like weeds too. However, she's gone the opposite way to Lucy & now tolerates them being clipped - doesn't even flinch when the girls at Pets at Home do them. It would have not been the same story in her younger years!

Difficult to know what to do for the best when they're getting so agitated. Plus you worry more about them more working themselves up at their age. I can't remember, but is she on any calming meds or anything? I'm sure it was once you who said she was on Zylkene? Maybe even CBD oil would benefit her too!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I got some Pooch & Mutt doggy 'calming' treats for Emma on my sisters recommendation & they might be worth a try.


----------



## Darkangelwitch

Cheeno is now 14 and is a house doggie as his arthritis makes it too hard for him to go out walkies (he is missing a front leg so walking is a real effort). He doesn't seem to mind being a house dog coz he knows he gets biccies when the other two are out LOL


----------



## margy

He,s looking good for 14 not too grey. Suzie my cavalier is also a house dog, just potters around the garden or if she,s feeling livelier I take her out the front.


----------



## Kim Watcham

happy birthday monty ....sorry a few days late hope you had a lovely bday ....love your buggy xx


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> She's doing ok, thanks for asking  I've been giving her CBD oil now for two weeks & feel I might have seen improvements already. She does seem more mobile & alert. However, having regular bouts of 'senile' moments ( standing in corners, getting 'trapped' under tables/chairs etc, losing her balance and falling completely over and general unsettledness ) I'm hoping the CBD will further help with some of those symptoms as I admit it's quite upsetting to see her struggle to get up when she's fallen down. I have to pick her up and pop her back on her feet. She also seems to lose balance whilst eating too, her back legs seem to 'give out' or gradually start slipping away from under her. Think I might have to start feeding her on a carpeted mat or something to see if that helps.


Have you tried her with aktivait ? Lucy dramatically improved on it and no longer looked "lost"

Yes we've got several carpeted mats down now, mainly where madam comes in and out the house, or jumps up and down the furniture as we are all wood floors/tiles and she was sliding. £2.50 each from Wilko's with good gripage on the bottom (I had them all out in the shop moving them across the floor to see what held in place better lol)..... good enough for madam as she is prone to having a piddle on them aswell so easy to chuck in the wash or hose down in the garden.

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-washable-large-grey-doormat-40-x-60cm/p/0334032



Dogloverlou said:


> Oh madam Lucy! Bless her. Missy's grow like weeds too. However, she's gone the opposite way to Lucy & now tolerates them being clipped - doesn't even flinch when the girls at Pets at Home do them. It would have not been the same story in her younger years!
> 
> Difficult to know what to do for the best when they're getting so agitated. Plus you worry more about them more working themselves up at their age. I can't remember, but is she on any calming meds or anything? I'm sure it was once you who said she was on Zylkene? Maybe even CBD oil would benefit her too!


She's on dorwest skullcap & valerian and these seem to help her. We tried Zylkene and quite a few other calmers but nothing else helped.

She's generally ok. Unless she doesn't want to do something and then she just tries to bite you  it took 2 large glasses of wine for me to pick up the courage to put her harness on her before we went on holiday :Wideyed she point blank refuses to wear one now and most walks we can carry her until it's safe to put her down off lead but we couldn't do that all holiday so once I was more relaxed, she was less stressed I think and half a tube of liver paste later, we got the harness on her  it's a very soft non restricting one so she wore it the entire week without being fussed about it. I've tried to get it on her since, but not a chance !

I'll have a look at the CBD oil though. Where did you get yours from ?


----------



## Westie Mum

Darkangelwitch said:


> View attachment 406299
> 
> 
> Cheeno is now 14 and is a house doggie as his arthritis makes it too hard for him to go out walkies (he is missing a front leg so walking is a real effort). He doesn't seem to mind being a house dog coz he knows he gets biccies when the other two are out LOL


Awwww handsome 

That's good he doesn't mind staying home when the others go out. Lucy wants to be a house dog but doesn't like being left alone so she thinks the others should be house dogs too  it's a juggling act every day


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterday we were out for nearly 5 hours walking along the river up to Hampton Court Palace, a spot of lunch, then back through Bushy Park.

Mont was in his buggy off and on as it was quite warm. Most people smile and were positive when they saw him in it (which was nice), some were incredulous (obviously not dog people). 

Dh was initially very anti the buggy when I first got it, saying Mont didn't need it and that he needs to walk to stay fit but yesterday even he was prompting me to put him in when he could see he'd had enough.

Mont has always been a stop and sniff dog, enjoys a view and is happy as long as he's just with us. His walks were always sniffing and running to catch us up, repeat. After that he'd go into in the zone walking where he'd just be walking to keep with us, he'd had enough sniffing and was powering through to get to the end of the walk. It's in that phase that I pop him into the buggy now. It was that phase that I was missing the most from our walks since he's slowed down. Yesterday, with him in his buggy, we ploughed through Bushy Park, my fitbit had a meltdown


----------



## margy

I took Belle on a long walk along the prom today and then back again. On the return I could see Belle was flagging but gamely kept going while glancing at me so I picked her up for a while and she happily let me carry her then when we were almost at the car park she wanted down. I thought to myself that she may sit in a stroller so definitely something to think about in the future. In the picture Ive posted we walked from that church right round and back again. Not bad for a 14yr old


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Have you tried her with aktivait ? Lucy dramatically improved on it and no longer looked "lost"
> 
> Yes we've got several carpeted mats down now, mainly where madam comes in and out the house, or jumps up and down the furniture as we are all wood floors/tiles and she was sliding. £2.50 each from Wilko's with good gripage on the bottom (I had them all out in the shop moving them across the floor to see what held in place better lol)..... good enough for madam as she is prone to having a piddle on them aswell so easy to chuck in the wash or hose down in the garden.
> 
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-washable-large-grey-doormat-40-x-60cm/p/0334032
> 
> She's on dorwest skullcap & valerian and these seem to help her. We tried Zylkene and quite a few other calmers but nothing else helped.
> 
> She's generally ok. Unless she doesn't want to do something and then she just tries to bite you  it took 2 large glasses of wine for me to pick up the courage to put her harness on her before we went on holiday :Wideyed she point blank refuses to wear one now and most walks we can carry her until it's safe to put her down off lead but we couldn't do that all holiday so once I was more relaxed, she was less stressed I think and half a tube of liver paste later, we got the harness on her  it's a very soft non restricting one so she wore it the entire week without being fussed about it. I've tried to get it on her since, but not a chance !
> 
> I'll have a look at the CBD oil though. Where did you get yours from ?


I tried a short supply of Aktivait that @SusieRainbow was generous enough to give me as she had some left over. But haven't continued, no. How many weeks was it until you noticed improvements?

Thanks for the link to the carpeted mats. Am going to get a few of them I think!  Definitely a bonus they're easily washable as Miss has been having accidents more often this past week again. Lucy sounds very mobile still which is great, aside from being a bit cantankerous she sounds like she's doing really well. Don't envy you getting that harness on though! :Nailbiting

I got our CBD oil from here - https://www.simply-cbd.co.uk/shop/


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> I tried a short supply of Aktivait that @SusieRainbow was generous enough to give me as she had some left over. But haven't continued, no. How many weeks was it until you noticed improvements?
> 
> Thanks for the link to the carpeted mats. Am going to get a few of them I think!  Definitely a bonus they're easily washable as Miss has been having accidents more often this past week again. Lucy sounds very mobile still which is great, aside from being a bit cantankerous she sounds like she's doing really well. Don't envy you getting that harness on though! :Nailbiting
> 
> I got our CBD oil from here - https://www.simply-cbd.co.uk/shop/


From memory i think we were well into our second pack of Aktivait before we noticed any difference, it seems a lot of these things take a good while to build up in their systems. Lucy was wandering around before that, not quite knowing where she was or who we were sometimes! Now, she is very much back to normal in that sense so worth every single penny to me tbh as i hated seeing her like that.

Just a shame shes still so grumpy lol

Thanks for the link for the CBD oil, will have a read 

The mats from Wilko's are certainly cheap enough to wash a dozen times and then bin them. I just chuck a bit of Zoflora in the washing machine with it to take the wee smell out ..... but then Lucy has always wee'd on mats on the floor as we used puppy pads with her and she just thinks anything on the floor is fair game


----------



## Westie Mum

magpi said:


> I took Belle on a long walk along the prom today and then back again. On the return I could see Belle was flagging but gamely kept going while glancing at me so I picked her up for a while and she happily let me carry her then when we were almost at the car park she wanted down. I thought to myself that she may sit in a stroller so definitely something to think about in the future. In the picture Ive posted we walked from that church right round and back again. Not bad for a 14yr old
> View attachment 406730


The bonus of having small dogs - easy enough to carry when they get tired 

We let Lucy walk until shes had enough and then carry her for a bit, then let her have another walk. Sometimes though she doesn't want picking up at all and will manage a good hour at a gentle pace.


----------



## margy

Belle usually isn't keen to be carried, probably because I have never carried her around, but she happily let me pick her up so she must've been tired. I forget sometimes that she's old because she doesn't act old. But I've noticed a reluctance to go out early mornings, and it takes longer for her to wake up properly if she's been in a deep sleep. You must post more on the antics of your Lucy she sounds a right character. Your stories always make me laugh


----------



## Westie Mum

magpi said:


> Belle usually isn't keen to be carried, probably because I have never carried her around, but she happily let me pick her up so she must've been tired. I forget sometimes that she's old because she doesn't act old. But I've noticed a reluctance to go out early mornings, and it takes longer for her to wake up properly if she's been in a deep sleep. You must post more on the antics of your Lucy she sounds a right character. Your stories always make me laugh


Aww she must have been tired then - lucy's the same, she starts looking up at you to be picked up when shes tired.

It's so hard to get many photos of Lucy, i have often joked that she must think the camera zapps years off her life because as soon as it comes out, she hides behind you !! and at home, she lives buried under a pile of blankets, with either her feet or bum sticking out  Even in the hottest weather, she needs to be tucked up in blankets


----------



## margy

I caused Belle to backside a bit in her behaviour last night. Totally my fault. I got her a new bed for upstairs. She lay in it quite happily with a bit of persuasion but then at 3am I heard her climb out and just sit there shivering. I popped her back in but shortly after she was out again and wouldn't settle so it was back downstairs and on the big bed with Suzie. It was almost time to get up so I let her out and then left them. She's been a bit odd this morning and hubby told me he'd read dogs with dementia don't like change, so I've given the bed to my daughter for her cat, it was a bit small anyway. I just thought how cosy it was with high sides but she didn't like it


----------



## margy

That was meant to read backslide. Darn predictive text


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> That was meant to read backslide. Darn predictive text


I did wonder how Backsides came into it !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Yes you think you are doing the best for them but the best is in fact what they already know. You did nothing wrong for her she just needs what she aleady knows. Your love is the most important thing you can give her & she already has that.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Miss enjoying the sun earlier this morning.

She went out there & collapsed at first so she looks disheveled. Her eye looks a bit funky today as well.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How is Missy now? Its so hot for them and yet they still go and lay in the dam sun. Have you spritz some water on her?


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> How is Missy now? Its so hot for them and yet they still go and lay in the dam sun. Have you spritz some water on her?


She's asleep in bed now. I did move her to the shade soon after I took the photo. She has lots of visible skin on her body now so didn't want her burning!


----------



## margy

Bless her, they like to feel the warmth on their old bones. Suzie was in the garden earlier but she doesn't like lying on the hard ground now she's so bony. She prefers the soft carpet indoors


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Glad you got her inside, as magpi says they do like the warmth but there's warmth n there's hot like today! Good job they have someone to look after them !


----------



## margy

I was going to post this on the main forum, but then thought you folk on here with oldies might have experience. I've been reading on dog chat about the use of puppy pads being confusing for pups toilet training. I've never used them for pups, it was all about newspapers when mine were pups, and gradually moving them to the door. Not that I did that, mine were always put outside and were toilet trained pretty quickly. But I find myself putting puppy pads down when I go to work as Suzies bowel is unpredictable at the mo. Her stools are either hard and crumbly or a splodge . Just to be on the safe side I'm laying pads down.My question is will she stop asking to be out and think its ok to go in the house? Do any of you use pads when you go out?


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> I was going to post this on the main forum, but then thought you folk on here with oldies might have experience. I've been reading on dog chat about the use of puppy pads being confusing for pups toilet training. I've never used them for pups, it was all about newspapers when mine were pups, and gradually moving them to the door. Not that I did that, mine were always put outside and were toilet trained pretty quickly. But I find myself putting puppy pads down when I go to work as Suzies bowel is unpredictable at the mo. Her stools are either hard and crumbly or a splodge . Just to be on the safe side I'm laying pads down.My question is will she stop asking to be out and think its ok to go in the house? Do any of you use pads when you go out?


I always leave a washable puppy pad down in the kitchen when I go out, it's used very rarely for either wee or poo, but I feel it serves the purpose of any 'accident' being easy to find and clear up. Reena is the one that's most likely to need it , but as I say, very rare.
Tango, bless her, became slightly unpredictable towards the end of her life, but she would use the mat to hide any accidents so making an even worse mess !
I doubt that leaving a mat down will confuse Suzie too much if it's just when you go to work , but it might be worth increasing the positive feedback when she performs outside so she remembers that outside toilet is preferred.
I really like the re-usable pads, they are made by 'Simple Soution' and wash and dry really quickly, and I feel that they are easily identifiable as a permissable alternative, and much more ecofriendly.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Simple-Sol...otty+mat&qid=1562061633&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-2


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> I always leave a washable puppy pad down in the kitchen when I go out, it's used very rarely for either wee or poo, but I feel it serves the purpose of any 'accident' being easy to find and clear up. Reena is the one that's most likely to need it , but as I say, very rare.
> Tango, bless her, became slightly unpredictable towards the end of her life, but she would use the mat to hide any accidents so making an even worse mess !
> I doubt that leaving a mat down will confuse Suzie too much if it's just when you go to work , but it might be worth increasing the positive feedback when she performs outside so she remembers that outside toilet is preferred.
> I really like the re-usable pads, they are made by 'Simple Soution' and wash and dry really quickly, and I feel that they are easily identifiable as a permissable alternative, and much more ecofriendly.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Simple-Sol...otty+mat&qid=1562061633&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-2


 I make sure I praise her when she does the deed outside. The problem with Suzie is she doesn't poo in one place but leaves a trail or if its solid theres a lump then further along another lump. Then she treads in it and it ends up all over the floor! Id find it easier and cheaper to use one of those pads you suggested, as it is I have to cover the floor, just in case. I do fold them and re-use them if nothings on them.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Left Missy outside for about 10 mins last night, returned to find her stuck in the drain!! Poor girl. She was just sitting there waiting for me to help her. Felt bad I left her so long afterwards


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Left Missy outside for about 10 mins last night, returned to find her stuck in the drain!! Poor girl. She was just sitting there waiting for me to help her. Felt bad I left her so long afterwards


Awwww!
Good job it wasn't raining, poor Missy !


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Awwww!
> Good job it wasn't raining, poor Missy !


Yes!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Gotta love our oldies, ditto everything SusieRainbow said re the pads for Suzie, its not like your trying to train a puppy its good that your doing it for to be comfortable in going on the pad and not trying to hold it and getting herself in a mess. Regardless of what anyone thinks about using them, for the oldies I think it a great idea. If it were an old, sometimes incontinent, person you would put the equivalent of a puppy pad on/for them - no difference really.


----------



## margy

Just got back from the vets with Belle. She had a swelling on her nose last week which we thought was a bee sting the vet gave her piriton and an antihistamine injection. the swelling went down a bit and she finished the tablets yesterday. Then noticed this morning it has swelled up again.It isn't bothering her and doesn't give her any pain.The vet wants to take a sample using a needle. Belle wouldn't let her do it tonight so she's booked in to be sedated tomorrow to have it done, just to give them some idea what it is. If they need take any more she will have to have a general at a later date. Fingers crossed its nothing sinister


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Could just be a fluid filled cyst - my sister's dog used to have them. Let us know how she gets on. Extra kiss n cuddle from me tonight for her please.


----------



## SusieRainbow

@magpi , just checking in on Belle.


----------



## margy

Thanks @SusieRainbow ,I left her there at 830, felt close to tears when I looked back and she was in the vets arms looking at me go out the door. They said she,d be there most of today and they will phone when I can pick her up. Suzie isn't missing her at all. She snoozes most of the day away anyway, and is used to being left while Belle and I go out. I,ll let you know when I've got her back


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Thanks @SusieRainbow ,I left her there at 830, felt close to tears when I looked back and she was in the vets arms looking at me go out the door. They said she,d be there most of today and they will phone when I can pick her up. Suzie isn't missing her at all. She snoozes most of the day away anyway, and is used to being left while Belle and I go out. I,ll let you know when I've got her back


It's awful leaving them isn't it ? I cry every time, they are so trusting and look so vulnerable.
Look forward to an update later.
Here's a hug.(xx)


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Thinking of you and Suzie, hope all goes well today. :Kiss


----------



## Dogloverlou

Keeping my fingers crossed for good news @magpi x


----------



## margy

Just been to get Belle was told to be I was told to go at 3. Was looking forward to getting her home when they said they want to keep her for another few hours and maybe overnight. The site where they took the sample is fine but they removed 2 loose teeth and somehow she has made them bleed heavily so they want to watch her for a while. They said she's glassy eyed and quite vacant. It's a worry but she's in the best place, I'll post back when I hear from them. Thankyou all for your on going support x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh, poor little Belle !
Reena had to stay longer after her dental because the vet wanted her to have extra fluids.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I think with our oldies when they do dental work its quite normal to want to keep them longer or overnight. Like people, some are bleeder's some are not. I do not give up my red stuff easily (not helpful when giving blood) but we did have patients that bled profusely and made them sit in the surgery for a good 15 mins after extractions. Try not to worry, better there than home to early & you worrying if you saw blood coming from her little mouth.


----------



## margy

That's what the vet said, she didn't want her to come home only for us to panic and have to take her back. It must have been bad as she wasn't keen for me to see her. She said Belle wouldn't let the nurses clean her up so didn't look good and was getting stressed. They thought it better to leave her to calm down then clean her. I also thought if she saw me she would think she was going home, so I just left. Still waiting for them to ring I think I will phone them if they don't get in touch soon


----------



## margy

The vet nurse has just rang and they think it best if Belle stays overnight at the surgery. Her bleeding stops then if she sneezes it's starting again. They will be checking on her through the night and will ring us in the morning at 9. Going to be a sleepless night, hubby is worse than me where Belle is concerned I know he wanted to bring her home but if she took a turn for the worse we would have to take her back and that's more stressful for us all including Belle. Hopefully she will be too sleepy to miss us


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> The vet nurse has just rang and they think it best if Belle stays overnight at the surgery. Her bleeding stops then if she sneezes it's starting again. They will be checking on her through the night and will ring us in the morning at 9. Going to be a sleepless night, hubby is worse than me where Belle is concerned I know he wanted to bring her home but if she took a turn for the worse we would have to take her back and that's more stressful for us all including Belle. Hopefully she will be too sleepy to miss us


Aww bless her! I would be having a sleepless night too if I were in your position. She's definitely in the best place though and I'm pretty sure she'll spend most of her time curled up sleeping off the anaesthetic.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I agree, I think you will miss Belle more than she misses you.Try and have a good sleep tonight, come and chat later if you're in withdrawal.
When Reena stayed later at the vets she was demanding cuddles from the nurses, she was spoilt rotten !


----------



## lullabydream

@magpi have been reading this about Belle. Poor wee love.

It's always OHs who are really frantic over the dogs. Mine is just the same... Although claims to not be a little dog person at all... Till he finds another man who owns another little dog and he becomes one of those men sharing photos of the dogs on his phone!

Sounds like she's getting great care overnight. Most vets don't want to admit dogs in my experience unless vital. Am sure she will be a favourite of the vet nurses once she leaves!


----------



## margy

Animalfan said:


> Aww bless her! I would be having a sleepless night too if I were in your position. She's definitely in the best place though and I'm pretty sure she'll spend most of her time curled up sleeping off the anaesthetic.


Thankyou my daughter said the same


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> I agree, I think you will miss Belle more than she misses you.Try and have a good sleep tonight, come and chat later if you're in withdrawal.
> When Reena stayed later at the vets she was demanding cuddles from the nurses, she was spoilt rotten !


Thankyou the nurse called her little Belle and said she was getting lots of cuddles


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> @magpi have been reading this about Belle. Poor wee love.
> 
> It's always OHs who are really frantic over the dogs. Mine is just the same... Although claims to not be a little dog person at all... Till he finds another man who owns another little dog and he becomes one of those men sharing photos of the dogs on his phone!
> 
> Sounds like she's getting great care overnight. Most vets don't want to admit dogs in my experience unless vital. Am sure she will be a favourite of the vet nurses once she leaves!


Thankyou yes my hubby said before we got her he didn't like little JRTs but she soon had him wrapped round her little paw


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So glad you were wise enough not to go and see her, it would upset you and upset her, she will be dozy from the anesthetic & they always look awful like that bless them.


----------



## margy

Yes I didn't want to let her think she was coming home. Now I'm thinking should we have put her through this and should we have left well alone. She wasn't in pain or showing any ill affects of this lump. Am having guilty feelings now


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Yes I didn't want to let her think she was coming home. Now I'm thinking should we have put her through this and should we have left well alone. She wasn't in pain or showing any ill affects of this lump. Am having guilty feelings now


Guilty feelings come with dog ownership!
You did what seemed to be the best for Belle, unfortunately met with complications ,but all will be forgiven and forgotten tomorrow..


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Guilty feelings come with dog ownership!
> You did what seemed to be the best for Belle, unfortunately met with complications ,but all will be forgiven and forgotten tomorrow..


Let's hope and pray so x


----------



## lullabydream

magpi said:


> Yes I didn't want to let her think she was coming home. Now I'm thinking should we have put her through this and should we have left well alone. She wasn't in pain or showing any ill affects of this lump. Am having guilty feelings now


Just catching up...
I know it sounds silly but dogs are often stoic when it comes to their mouths. Bit like us really...if say we have a tender spot on one side, we choose to eat on the other before we go to the dentist.

Cleo always liked chews even though she had just had a dental when I got her she wasn't a heavy chewer. When she got diagnosed with MVD and the vet said her teeth don't look very good and said yes it's worth having a dental we went ahead.

After the dental which she did actually sail through, she became a very heavy chewer. Still took ages with quite frankly hardly an teeth as her dental was classed as extensive..unsure how many teeth she had out previously, was irrelevant how many was extracted this time really. I felt guilty that maybe she had pain for ages, maybe the first dental loosened a tooth. Making things up in my head. It was the first time a dental was suggested but still...

Anyway what am trying to stay. Now she's had these teeth removed, hopefully even though she was a stoic typical JRT..a JRT that definitely isn't a dog for your OH... There absolutely will be relief I bet for her. When she heals of course!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh magpi we all feel guilt what ever it is we do for them/put them thru. I feel guilt when I put the flea/tick drops on Emma's back n she spends the next two days rolling on her back cause I'm sure it irritates her but it does stop those awful ticks sucking ber blood! As SusieRainbow says 'Guilt feelings come with dog ownership' especially when you love them as much as we do!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How r u this morning magpi?


----------



## margy

Baby Belle is back home where she belongs:Happy they said she had a comfortable night and was no bother. She is a little subdued and didn't appear overly excited to see me, just looked as if to say 'so there you are', I think with the dementia she does sometimes look expressionless, a bit like elderly people can. But its a relief to have her back, and you my friends here, have kept me sane. Thankyou


----------



## Animalfan

Good news all round  glad she’s home and safe


----------



## lullabydream

Just caught up @magpi so glad Belle is home where she belongs


----------



## SusieRainbow

So pleased she's back where she belongs, big hugs from us xx.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh good news thats great, hope our girl is doing ok now she is home again. Any after care instructions from the vets?


----------



## margy

She has three lots of tablets to take and is back to see the vet on Thurs when they get the results of the biopsy. She ate her lunch heartily so her mouth isn't bothering her, been for a short walk and is now snoozing. All well at the mo


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So far So good. Gentle cuddle from me n woofs from Emma x


----------



## Guest

Glad Belle is home and doing well. 

Sorry I don’t quite have an oldie but I do keep an eye on this thread. While it’s tough that your oldies are oldies with the associated issues, there’s something beautiful about the love and care they receive from you all in their golden years.


----------



## SusieRainbow

McKenzie said:


> Glad Belle is home and doing well.
> 
> Sorry I don't quite have an oldie but I do keep an eye on this thread. While it's tough that your oldies are oldies with the associated issues, there's something beautiful about the love and care they receive from you all in their golden years.


I don't have an oldie now either,but love this thread. Reena will qualify as a member in February, how old is Kenzie now ?


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> I don't have an oldie now either,but love this thread. Reena will qualify as a member in February, how old is Kenzie now ?


I don't believe a word you say.... Reena is still a spring chicken!


----------



## SusieRainbow

lullabydream said:


> I don't believe a word you say.... Reena is still a spring chicken!


She'll be 10 in February !


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> She'll be 10 in February !


Lots of life yet...and now she's got a toy boy she's got a new lease of life!


----------



## Dogloverlou

So glad she's back home @magpi. I know how worried you must have been! x


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> I don't have an oldie now either,but love this thread. Reena will qualify as a member in February, how old is Kenzie now ?


McKenzie is 9 in August


----------



## DaisyBluebell

10 & 9 doesnt come anywhere near oldie! Years ahead of them with the love n life their leading. My Daisy was still running about like an idiot the last day of her life n she was 17! How privileged we are to have them to good ages.


----------



## Westie Mum

magpi said:


> Baby Belle is back home where she belongs:Happy they said she had a comfortable night and was no bother. She is a little subdued and didn't appear overly excited to see me, just looked as if to say 'so there you are', I think with the dementia she does sometimes look expressionless, a bit like elderly people can. But its a relief to have her back, and you my friends here, have kept me sane. Thankyou


Glad she is home - hope she will be bouncing around again soon  Dont feel quilty, we all have to do these things, and often they dont let us know they are sore so we wonder if we are doing the right thing or not. I am sure her mouth must feel better now - i detest tooth ache!

As for puppy pads, we use them now for Lucy as she is prone to having accidents when left. And i have 3 others dogs, they do not use the pad, despite it being in the middle of the lounge! Lucy instantly remembered what they were as we did use them for her when she was a puppy, but obviously realised it wasn't the best thing to do so didnt use them for Poppy & Oscar. Bella however, did have them as a puppy (mother in law's dog we have rehomed since she passed away) but she has shown no interest in using them when left.

@Dogloverlou poor Missy, hope she has recovered from her drain incident!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena does seem to be settling into middle age. She's always been quite sedate, not bouncy and puppy like as Tango was and Bobby is now. Maybe it's just the contrast as Bobby is a total loon at times, like a bull in a china shop! And very strong too.
We have to go back to the vet for a repeat blood test in a couple of weeks as her pre-dental liver function test was slightly deranged so we'll see what that tells us. The vet we saw about that did refer to Reena as 'an older dog' !


----------



## margy

Yes I suppose 10 is getting on in years, although maybe not for a small breed. There is a man who lives up near me and I often see him walking his 2 dogs, they look exactly like Reena. I was walking past him the other day as we exchanged good mornings I asked him if they were miniature wire haired Dachshunds and he said they were. They also look like Dandie dinmonts and he said they often get mistaken for that breed. They're lovely little dogs


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Yes I suppose 10 is getting on in years, although maybe not for a small breed. There is a man who lives up near me and I often see him walking his 2 dogs, they look exactly like Reena. I was walking past him the other day as we exchanged good mornings I asked him if they were miniature wire haired Dachshunds and he said they were. They also look like Dandie dinmonts and he said they often get mistaken for that breed. They're lovely little dogs


People were always asking if Tango was a Dandie. She was a big stocky build mini dachshund with a fluffy topknot and silver grey coat so looked quite similar, apparently the wire-haired dachshund was achieved by out-crossing to Dandie Dinmonts.My husband loves them, we met some at Discover Dogs at Crufts a couple of years ago and he was smitten ! They are pretty rare though ,not easy to come by.
Regarding age, I think Reena has always been old for her years. Her breeder said she use to plough into groups of her other dogs when they were playing boisterously and bark at them! I'm also inclined to think she still suffers some discomfort in her back and hip as an aftermath of her spinal surgery 3 and 1/2 years ago - + she's just had 13 teeth out !


----------



## Dogloverlou

I would probably try the puppy pad idea for Missy but she's oblivious these days and would literally not know they are there so I'd end up having to puppy pad the whole area she's in! 

I post a lot here about Miss, but I sometimes forget that Ty is an old man. He's 13! Thankfully he's still very much 'with it' and younger acting so I don't feel the need to post as much about him. But he's so lumpy these days, bless him.


----------



## margy

Thought I,d give you an update on Belle, the lump on her muzzle has shrunk significantly, so I was optimistic going for her check up with the vet this morning. The results hadn't been sent and the vet has just rung me with it. Unfortunately it is a mass cell tumour and is cancerous. Obviously if she were a younger dog we would probably go down the radiotherapy, chemo route. But I could not put her through that at her age. Because it has responded to the meds we are just going to manage it with them, and hope she at least has a year left. The vet told me of a Beagle with the same sort of tumour on it,s leg which they are treating with meds because it is 12 and he,s still here 11months later. So fingers crossed it doesn't spread. I,m still absorbing this news, I'll probably have a good cry later when it,s sunk in


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Thought I,d give you an update on Belle, the lump on her muzzle has shrunk significantly, so I was optimistic going for her check up with the vet this morning. The results hadn't been sent and the vet has just rung me with it. Unfortunately it is a mass cell tumour and is cancerous. Obviously if she were a younger dog we would probably go down the radiotherapy, chemo route. But I could not put her through that at her age. Because it has responded to the meds we are just going to manage it with them, and hope she at least has a year left. The vet told me of a Beagle with the same sort of tumour on it,s leg which they are treating with meds because it is 12 and he,s still here 11months later. So fingers crossed it doesn't spread. I,m still absorbing this news, I'll probably have a good cry later when it,s sunk in


Oh dear, so sorry, not the news you were hoping for.
Mast cell tumours don't seem to fast growing, and Belle's age is on her side being an older dog.
Have a good cry, come and chat .
When I was told Tango had mammary cancers I was devastated, she was still her happy little self for another 2 years.
Love and hugs.xx


----------



## margy

Thankyou I miss heard the vet then, it's mast tumour ,I thought she said mass tumour. We'll just have to see how it goes. It doesn't seem to be bothering her.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh magpi I am so sorry to hear that, but I promise you cancer in dogs is nothing like it is in people.
I was told what they were going to do to my Daisy when she presented with a balding patch on her leg I was given the option of chem etc (which my late husband had said he wished to God he had never had) so I used his thoughts & words and made my decision and said no way, leave it alone. We did and Daisy lived another 10 years with it!!! Have a good cry, accept it and carry on like nothing has happened. *B*elle is not worried in the least about it remember that, its your thoughts of her having the diagnosis that is worrying you. She is the same as she was before you were told so live like a dog would live, in this moment, not yesterday not tomorrow X


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh magpi I am so sorry to hear that, but I promise you cancer in dogs is nothing like it is in people.
> I was told what they were going to do to my Daisy when she presented with a balding patch on her leg I was given the option of chem etc (which my late husband had said he wished to God he had never had) so I used his thoughts & words and made my decision and said no way, leave it alone. We did and Daisy lived another 10 years with it!!! Have a good cry, accept it and carry on like nothing has happened. *B*elle is not worried in the least about it remember that, its your thoughts of her having the diagnosis that is worrying you. She is the same as she was before you were told so live like a dog would live, in this moment, not yesterday not tomorrow X


No it isn't troubling her even when it had swelled and made me think she'd been stung by a bee, it didn't bother her. She's staying on piriton and predniselone. Also zantac every day. The downside of the steroid is her increased appetite. Food never bothered her before not like Suzie whose a greedy guts.


----------



## margy

Well after a good cry and a large glass of wine. It helps that you have experience @SusieRainbow and @DaisyBluebell of the big C with your pets. I'm glad you could reasure me that Belle may yet have quite a bit longer. Time will tell. I always feel better when I've been on this forum. I feel like you are firm friends x


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Well after a good cry and a large glass of wine. It helps that you have experience @SusieRainbow and @DaisyBluebell of the big C with your pets. I'm glad you could reasure me that Belle may yet have quite a bit longer. Time will tell. I always feel better when I've been on this forum. I feel like you are firm friends x


I'm so glad, same here. xx
Apparently the tumours can be itchy, hence the piriton. 
Was there any discussion of removing the lump?


----------



## margy

The vet said if it was on her body yes but because it's on her face, she would lose half of it, so that isn't an option. Poor little Belle que sera sera, what ever will be will be


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> The vet said if it was on her body yes but because it's on her face, she would lose half of it, so that isn't an option. Poor little Belle que sera sera, what ever will be will be


That's fair enough,it sounds as if the medication is helping her.
Dogs are such a worry aren't they ! I've been fretting about Bobby's tummy today, he seems to be so sensitive and I just don't know what to do for the best.
Tango's tummy was always a challenge and the thought of having the same worries with Bobby does not fill me with joy.
Reena, bless her,has guts of steel!


----------



## margy

Yes same with Suzie I have to be so careful what she eats. As time goes by you will get to know what disagrees with him and avoid it. Your still getting to know him after all


----------



## Dogloverlou

Sorry to hear the news @magpi. I think you're doing the right thing for Belle & fingers crossed the meds continue to work & keep her going for much longer yet x


----------



## margy

Little things I'm picking up on with Belle that I didn't before, she was pants randomly and often on walks, even though it's cool and we go at a snail's pace now. Also I can hear her breathing when she's asleep which I didn't before. Suzie has always been a heavy breather, and although hubbys deep breathing irritates me I find Suzies breathing soothing and it sends me to sleep! Now I'm more aware of little changes in Belle because of this lump. We're back to the vet in a fortnight I hope there's nothing to report untill then


----------



## Dogloverlou

You're obviously more on alert now @magpi. As you say, sometimes it's the little things we don't always pick up on that we then question at a later date. I hope everything is ok for her & she has a trouble-free couple of weeks.

I have Missy at the vets next week as I'm just feeling a bit concerned about her. My dad has started saying she has no quality of life which has been upsetting me, but initially I was shrugging it off as I was sure she does still. However now I'm beginning to question it. Little things begin to add up


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> You're obviously more on alert now @magpi. As you say, sometimes it's the little things we don't always pick up on that we then question at a later date. I hope everything is ok for her & she has a trouble-free couple of weeks.
> 
> I have Missy at the vets next week as I'm just feeling a bit concerned about her. My dad has started saying she has no quality of life which has been upsetting me, but initially I was shrugging it off as I was sure she does still. However now I'm beginning to question it. Little things begin to add up


Oh it,s so hard having the responsibility of life or death. Don't we wish they could all just go peacefully in their sleep. I would say you know your dog better than anyone. But sometimes I look at Suzie and wonder is it time? Then she,ll surprise us by being quite active and I think, no a little longer. It,s a difficult time for us all at the moment isn't it. I,m sure you'll do whats best, and maybe be led by your vet


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Oh it,s so hard having the responsibility of life or death. Don't we wish they could all just go peacefully in their sleep. I would say you know your dog better than anyone. But sometimes I look at Suzie and wonder is it time? Then she,ll surprise us by being quite active and I think, no a little longer. It,s a difficult time for us all at the moment isn't it. I,m sure you'll do whats best, and maybe be led by your vet


Yes, horrible to get to the point you start thinking about 'the time'. Honestly not something I'd seriously given thought to really, but now wondering whether I'm being blind & in denial about certain things that maybe others could see. I don't know. As you say, I'm happy to be led by my vet. I do know I want to discuss/explore three possible avenues 1. I want her heart checked again, 2. I will raise the possibility of laryngeal paralysis but whilst some symptoms fit I'm not convinced that is an issue, and 3. I want to try her on medication for her arthritis. I do wonder whether I've been wrong to not have her on meds. Supplements are just not cutting it and probably haven't for a couple of years but without me really realising. I just feel a bit guilty to be honest & only want the best for her.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I have to say I have always known 100% when the time was right to let mine go. Yes you start think about things as they get older but all the time you are still just 'thinking' is still not the right time IMHO. Then suddenly one day you just know, never question that day, thats the day it is supposed to be & right now reading both your posts it is still NOT that time.


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> I have to say I have always known 100% when the time was right to let mine go. Yes you start think about things as they get older but all the time you are still just 'thinking' is still not the right time IMHO. Then suddenly one day you just know, never question that day, thats the day it is supposed to be & right now reading both your posts it is still NOT that time.


You're right. I think I've allowed my dad to create doubt, however, I know her best. That said, I've been really wondering this past week whether she's happy. There are so many things she doesn't do anymore that makes you wonder if she feels any joy from anything. I don't know. Think I'm just having one of those days!


----------



## lullabydream

@magpi sorry to hear about Belle's diagnosis but if the meds currently are working and she's acting her normal self; albeit you are noticing little symptoms then it really is one of those awful things of dog ownership we all have to contend with at sometime or another. The medication option is absolutely the thing to do for her, and putting her through any traumatic surgery really when she's happy, healthy as can be and content. It really isn't worth it, especially when even with surgery and chemo etc there would be no guarantees.

Keep us updated and keep sharing pictures of her, shes beautiful


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> @magpi sorry to hear about Belle's diagnosis but if the meds currently are working and she's acting her normal self; albeit you are noticing little symptoms then it really is one of those awful things of dog ownership we all have to contend with at sometime or another. The medication option is absolutely the thing to do for her, and putting her through any traumatic surgery really when she's happy, healthy as can be and content. It really isn't worth it, especially when even with surgery and chemo etc there would be no guarantees.
> 
> Keep us updated and keep sharing pictures of her, shes beautiful


Definitely will thank you. We will be out and about next week to try and finish the July dog walking challenge:Happy


----------



## Animalfan

Hi all, hope all your oldies are doing well, was just interested in what diets/ food you feed to your old pups??? Jay has recently been for his geriatric check up and all is well but his farts are ghastly! They’re so bad it’s untrue, especially in this weather when he drops them in front of the fan!!!! The vet mentioned his digestion may have changed with his age and that I should tinker with his diet a little, so here I am looking for recommendations


----------



## margy

I've just put Suzie and Belle on Lilys Kitchen tinned food. I've noticed stools are less frequent and firmer. They don't suffer with wind. Although Suzie did in the past. It's quite expensive for them both but hey ho they're in their twilight years


----------



## margy

PS and they love it. Simple pleasures for them


----------



## margy

Here is Belle with her first bone! I've put a sheet on my carpet to save it from getting covered in blood. The steroids she is on have made her manic about food around this time so today I thought I'd get a bone for her to gnaw on. I also got her a lick mat which we also use. I'm not used to her wanting food all the time she was never bothered before


----------



## Dogloverlou

Bit worried about Miss again. The past couple of days she's been circling a lot, seemingly like she gets stuck doing so. Then eventually collapses and sleeps. Also, three times now I've either woken/come home from work to find her collapsed in her wee and then of course she has a wet belly/side  So I've had to give her a dry shampoo rub down/groom each time. Then she woke up this morning with a really gunky eye again. She's just been on a course of ABs so surprised any infection would crop up at this point!


----------



## margy

Poor Missy, why do they have to get old with all the ailments and indignities it brings? I really feel for Missy and you


----------



## DaisyBluebell

My heart aches for you Dogloverlou, I just wish I could help in any way. Does Missy seem in any pain or is she just confused?


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Poor Missy, why do they have to get old with all the ailments and indignities it brings? I really feel for Missy and you


I know. It's so distressing to watch them deteriorate  Thank you. I know we all can relate here and I really do feel the support x



DaisyBluebell said:


> My heart aches for you Dogloverlou, I just wish I could help in any way. Does Missy seem in any pain or is she just confused?


Thank you, your support is help enough x

She doesn't seem in any pain, but honestly I'm just not sure. The Carprofen seems to have made it easier for her to walk when actually up on her feet, but she is falling over a lot & I have to pick her up back on to her feet. Plus she now lives in the kitchen! She set up home there during the hot weather & hasn't left since! lol Although it is still pretty warm & humid.

But I do inwardly worry that I'm somehow being cruel or neglectful. I know I'm not deep down, but it just seems so wrong on my part to see her collapsed in her wee or unable to get up and constantly scrambling on the floor. I don't know how to make things easier from her aside from the pain meds.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> I know. It's so distressing to watch them deteriorate  Thank you. I know we all can relate here and I really do feel the support x
> 
> Thank you, your support is help enough x
> 
> She doesn't seem in any pain, but honestly I'm just not sure. The Carprofen seems to have made it easier for her to walk when actually up on her feet, but she is falling over a lot & I have to pick her up back on to her feet. Plus she now lives in the kitchen! She set up home there during the hot weather & hasn't left since! lol Although it is still pretty warm & humid.
> 
> But I do inwardly worry that I'm somehow being cruel or neglectful. I know I'm not deep down, but it just seems so wrong on my part to see her collapsed in her wee or unable to get up and constantly scrambling on the floor. I don't know how to make things easier from her aside from the pain meds.


My heart goes out to you and little Miss, it must be heartbreaking for you. I share your feelings of wondering if you're being cruel, still wondering if I could have done more for Tango or if we gave up too soon. 
You're doing all you can. Bless you both.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> My heart goes out to you and little Miss, it must be heartbreaking for you. I share your feelings of wondering if you're being cruel, still wondering if I could have done more for Tango or if we gave up too soon.
> You're doing all you can. Bless you both.


Thank you Susie. Unfortunate for us that we have to live with the guilt/sorrow afterwards, but you absolutely did everything right for Tango x

I feel much brighter after watching Miss track the smell of my visiting Hedgehog. She got right up close to him/her and stood there not seeing it, and then suddenly she tensed & would you believe it she lunged forward! I was holding her around the belly for support so she didn't make contact but to see that spirit is something I've not seen in years! I honestly felt really happy although years ago when she did actually used to run at them barking and prodding I felt very differently!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you Susie. Unfortunate for us that we have to live with the guilt/sorrow afterwards, but you absolutely did everything right for Tango x
> 
> I feel much brighter after watching Miss track the smell of my visiting Hedgehog. She got right up close to him/her and stood there not seeing it, and then suddenly she tensed & would you believe it she lunged forward! I was holding her around the belly for support so she didn't make contact but to see that spirit is something I've not seen in years! I honestly felt really happy although years ago when she did actually used to run at them barking and prodding I felt very differently!


These little things mean so much, don't they !


----------



## margy

Suzie had us laughing and amazed the other night when hubby came in from work. Usually she gets up and greets him with a tail wag, but this night she was dashing forward, sort of prancing as if she wanted to have a zoomy. It was so funny there's life in the old dog yet!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Well, my little spark of hope last night is lost again today. Woke up to her covered in her wee again unable to get up, popped her outside, she fell over again. She's shivering on/off and refusing food which she's been refusing for the last day roughly, but was picky before that too. Her eye does look poorly so could be a result of feeling under the weather with that? I just don't. I feel very depressed tbh. Getting her booked into the vets for tomorrow morning.


----------



## margy

Oh @Dogloverlou I'm sorry your feeling low, I suppose like old people some days are worse than others. She may just have conjunctivitis in her eye or dry eye. Suzie has that and although she's on optimmune she does sometimes get an infection in one of them. I buy antibiotic ointment from the pharmacy and that clears it up. Hope all goes well at the vet tomorrow
I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Sorry to hear that, poor old Miss. I hope she remains comfortable for the forseeable future.
xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Still no eating  She literally can't afford to not eat as she's so skeletal already and is down to just 6kgs these days. She did take three tiny bits of chicken though, so an appetite there maybe? Will try her again in a little while. 
Can't help but feel guilty that I haven't had her on enough meds or anything and now I've left it so long she's suffering. I will see what the vets say tomorrow, hopefully just a stronger course of ABs.


----------



## margy

Hope the vet can help. Sorry I can't be of more help except to let you know that I am thinking of you x


----------



## SusieRainbow

My thoughts are very much with you. Love and prayers.xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpi said:


> Hope the vet can help. Sorry I can't be of more help except to let you know that I am thinking of you x





SusieRainbow said:


> My thoughts are very much with you. Love and prayers.xxx


Thank you both xx

She has just eaten about four or five chicken bites that I cut up for her, so that's a positive. Not touching her own food at all though.


----------



## margy

Please let us know how she gets on at the vets tomorrow


----------



## SusieRainbow

Thinking about you and waiting for your update.xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Vet thinks it's time. I'm devastated.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Dogloverlou said:


> Vet thinks it's time. I'm devastated.


Im so very sorry DogloverLou x


----------



## Matrod

Dogloverlou said:


> Vet thinks it's time. I'm devastated.


I'm so sorry  I often check in on this thread as I love the oldies & I've always had a soft spot for your Missy. Thinking of you xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

Love and thoughts - words aren't enough but shedding tears for you.xx


----------



## margy

I'm so very sorry xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thanks all. Really appreciate your kind words and support. I think I'm in that denial stage of shock at the moment. Even though I knew it was coming it's still a shock. 

Vet said if it was his dog he would be making that decision. She was so dispensondant on the table. But then my denial tells me she gets like this when she's super tired and that she might perk up later! 

She's come home at the mo so family can come say goodbye.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

My heart aches for you, all can say of any comfort hopefully is that because of your love for her you are making the right decision for her and, break your heart tho it will, you are not thinking of yourself & we all know that is love in the true sense of the word.
God Bless you Missy your mum is not the only one who will miss you darling, run free like a puppy again now sweetheart x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thank you Daisy.

She's with us for the night tonight at the least so we can have one last night/weekend with her, but I must say I'm already having doubts! She's perked up somewhat, had some chicken, licked out the icecream tub and generally just seems a bit more alert. I'm in such a turmoil with this. The vet I saw was not our usual one and he saw Miss this morning at her worst, but on the other hand, he is the professional and maybe I'm just kidding myself & clinging on to hope but ultimately only prolonging the inevitable. He said he couldn't give her anything medicine wise but just last week she was prescribed more pain killers. She sounds chesty again so obviously her bronchitis hadn't cleared fully. I always thought I would know for sure, so why is this so confusing!  Then again, the fact I've been questioning it the past few weeks might be my answer.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you Daisy.
> 
> She's with us for the night tonight at the least so we can have one last night/weekend with her, but I must say I'm already having doubts! She's perked up somewhat, had some chicken, licked out the icecream tub and generally just seems a bit more alert. I'm in such a turmoil with this. The vet I saw was not our usual one and he saw Miss this morning at her worst, but on the other hand, he is the professional and maybe I'm just kidding myself & clinging on to hope but ultimately only prolonging the inevitable. He said he couldn't give her anything medicine wise but just last week she was prescribed more pain killers. She sounds chesty again so obviously her bronchitis hadn't cleared fully. I always thought I would know for sure, so why is this so confusing!  Then again, the fact I've been questioning it the past few weeks might be my answer.


It must be so difficult to make that judgement . Tango made it easier for us, she was just so exhausted and unresponsive at the OOH vets and had been very distressed all evening.
Only you can tell , but from what you've said this falling over and being unable to get up on her own has been going on a while and isn't going to improve. And then there's the incontinence. 
I know you will do whatever you have to , Missy will know you have acted with the utmost love.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> It must be so difficult to make that judgement . Tango made it easier for us, she was just so exhausted and unresponsive at the OOH vets and had been very distressed all evening.
> Only you can tell , but from what you've said this falling over and being unable to get up on her own has been going on a while and isn't going to improve. And then there's the incontinence.
> I know you will do whatever you have to , Missy will know you have acted with the utmost love.


Missy was like that this morning, just totally despondent and honestly did look on deaths door.

I think there is just to much against her now though & her quality of life is obviously effected. I think I'm just in denial and shock tbh. It hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy was like that this morning, just totally despondent and honestly did look on deaths door.
> 
> I think there is just to much against her now though & her quality of life is obviously effected. I think I'm just in denial and shock tbh. It hasn't sunk in yet.


She will be missed by us all, I can't tell you how sad I am.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> She will be missed by us all, I can't tell you how sad I am.


Bless you. You've always been a big support to us and we have equally loved following each others little dogs. I was incredibly upset at the loss of Tango too.

I don't know why we put ourselves through this heartbreak!

I think I'm just speechless really.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Dogloverlou just reading this and catching up.

So sorry to hear this about Missy. I don't know what's easier...sometimes it's easier to say it's absolutely enough when you see a dog struggling and you just know if any help was offered it might not work and be short term relief and then you know the old adage, a week too soon is better than a day too late.

Let Missy enjoy her time with you this weekend.

Logical head on, if antibiotics aren't working on a younger fitter dog maybe more would have been offered but a weak infirm dog maybe the logic is that they won't work now. Infections can be nasty buggers and it's often infections that actually harm many, take lives rather than say other illnesses humans and animals are diagnosed with. It's not for trying...what someone suspects maybe bacteria hence antibiotics am sure she would have been given good broad spectrum ones, might possibly be virus too...for example pneumonia can be vital too. Also fungal infections are often commonly missed and fungus of one type of another is all around us, and some spores can cause problems.

Now the logical stuff about medicine blah blah blah is out the way, my heart goes out to you. Missy has always been a little spirited pocket rocket that you have shared so many awesome photos and stories about. It's heartbreaking for someone like me reading how frail and uninterested in life she's become; after many many happy years of reading here. I am sure others will feel the same. Hugs to you and your family. Take care of yourself, and Missy too.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Its just so hard, we cling onto to every little sign that things are a little better & we should give it one more chance - until you are 100% sure in your own mind then put the decision off otherwise the guilt that you made the wrong choice will eat you up.
Only When you truly know in your own mind you can do no more for her & she has had enough then leave any decision for the time being. If Missy is still interested in eating even a little then she is not ready to give up. See what tomorrow brings but know that we all know what you are feeling and we are all here for support as we all love Missy too. X


----------



## SusieRainbow

@Dogloverlou
How is little Missy this morning ?
Thinking of you.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh I so Hope Dogloverlou is ok. I feel so upset for her, she has worked so hard at helping little Missy.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thanks for thinking of us guys. She's mostly ok, just her 'usual' self although still not touching her actual dog food. However I've bought her some roast chicken and she's had a small breast of that and she has some yummy thick yogurt for later on. I have decided that I will wait until Tuesday when I will take her back for not only a second opinion but for complete closure in my mind.

But look how alert she looks here guys!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Thanks for thinking of us guys. She's mostly ok, just her 'usual' self although still not touching her actual dog food. However I've bought her some roast chicken and she's had a small breast of that and she has some yummy thick yogurt for later on. I have decided that I will wait until Tuesday when I will take her back for not only a second opinion but for complete closure in my mind.
> 
> But look how alert she looks here guys!!
> 
> View attachment 412973


Oh, Bless her, she looks very perky and bright eyed ! I'm so glad she enjoyed her chicken and sure she will love her yoghurt. 
Reena adores yoghurt, coconut is her favourite.
I think Missy has you wrapped round her little paw.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

That does not have the look of a dog ready to go anywhere just yet! Eating a chicken breast sounds like a good start good on you Missy x


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> That does not have the look of a dog ready to go anywhere just yet! Eating a chicken breast sounds like a good start good on you Missy x


I think & hope that you're right!  I feel more optimistic this morning because Missy has finally ate her breakfast!! A handful of kibble and a forkful of Billy & Margot's new superfood tinned meat, topped with chicken. Doesn't want to touch her Cesar's though which is her favourite 'junk' food, so maybe it is just that food. Long may it continue anyway! The only drawback is she's not been receiving her meds the past few days.

But I feel hopeful for tomorrow. That the vet will see a different side to her ( if it's the same one ) and think maybe he was to hasty to suggest PTS?

Off out for a walk in her stroller soon to a favourite spot of ours.


----------



## SusieRainbow

So pleased for you, what a girl !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sounds more encouraging doesnt it, fingers crossed for our little Miss x


----------



## Dogloverlou

We enjoyed a nice little walk in one of our old favourite places. She was pretty mobile at times and alert. 
She hadn't eaten her dinner again though and did try to be sick earlier this afternoon but otherwise I still feel hopeful.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh bless her she looks so comfy in her carriage - little lady muck! She probably done a lot and used a lot of energy so she may be a bit too tired to eat.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh, she is so, so sweet !
As @DaisyBluebell says, maybe she's just too tired at the moment. Would she have some yoghurt? I would bring her some of my home-made coconut yoghurt if I could !


----------



## Dogloverlou

I think you was both right as she has now eaten 

@SusieRainbow she has been taking her yogurt at regular intervals, yes. Am sure she would love your coconut one!


----------



## ebonycat

Dogloverlou said:


> We enjoyed a nice little walk in one of our old favourite places. She was pretty mobile at times and alert.
> She hadn't eaten her dinner again though and did try to be sick earlier this afternoon but otherwise I still feel hopeful.
> 
> View attachment 413079


Aww bless her, she looks so adorable in her buggy & lovely bright eyes.
I hope Missy had a restful night.
I do hope you get on well at the vets today, thinking of Missy & you.
Sending a truck load of positive vibes your way xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

A photo of Tango, from last year when she was so ill with acute kidney failure, popped up on my news feed on Facebook this morning. It's just a year ago, hard to believe how well she recovered from that and we had another 4 happy months with her. 
It did make me cry though.:Bawling


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I didnt like to press 'like' for your post SR but wanted to acknowledge that I am sure there are plenty of us who still think about little Tango bless her. How privileged we are to actually have 'oldies' and they are always in our hearts, even if it makes us cry still.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Oh @SusieRainbow that's got to be a tough reminder  But equally happy to know you had those extra few months with her.

Update on how we went today - it's good & bad news I guess. Good news is that the vet did think she had improved and was very sympathetic to my desperate sounding 'but she's been walking around the car park!' statements. It was the same vet and I was happy for that as I wanted his opinion - temperature is normal, heartbeat normal, lungs ok despite her awful breathing. But she couldn't walk around the room, just stood, swayed and flopped down. Vet thinks she's now 'close' to the end but that ultimately I have to do what I feel is right and not have any regrets. Her breathing is still bad, she's chesty & coughing. Initially considered bronchitis but the vets are really not investigating further which I'm not sure how I feel about tbh. They are now agreeing with my initial worry in that she may have had a reaction to the Carprofen. Since stopping on Friday night she has continued to perk up so makes you wonder. So, she has no more pain meds. Vet didn't prescribe any. Which in itself is quite telling. He did say there was 'no harm' in trying another 5 days of ABs ( five days?! ) but again, to me that is quite telling. I think it's looking likely that my sweet girl only has another week or so with us as without meds & especially if the ABs do not help improve her chestiness, then perhaps it is time. I don't want to string it out and continue to witness her decline. The vet said we will see how she is in another week but that if I brought her back in the mean time, if she gets any worse etc, he won't argue about having her PTS.

For now we are going to live this week to it's fullest. We're off to the caravan for a night or two on Friday. I've bought her loads of yummy goodies today including more chicken, some bacon & cheese bits, some coconut yogurt Susie!  and no doubt she'll have plenty more.

Thanks for all the love & support ladies xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh @SusieRainbow that's got to be a tough reminder  But equally happy to know you had those extra few months with her.
> 
> Update on how we went today - it's good & bad news I guess. Good news is that the vet did think she had improved and was very sympathetic to my desperate sounding 'but she's been walking around the car park!' statements. It was the same vet and I was happy for that as I wanted his opinion - temperature is normal, heartbeat normal, lungs ok despite her awful breathing. But she couldn't walk around the room, just stood, swayed and flopped down. Vet thinks she's now 'close' to the end but that ultimately I have to do what I feel is right and not have any regrets. Her breathing is still bad, she's chesty & coughing. Initially considered bronchitis but the vets are really not investigating further which I'm not sure how I feel about tbh. They are now agreeing with my initial worry in that she may have had a reaction to the Carprofen. Since stopping on Friday night she has continued to perk up so makes you wonder. So, she has no more pain meds. Vet didn't prescribe any. Which in itself is quite telling. He did say there was 'no harm' in trying another 5 days of ABs ( five days?! ) but again, to me that is quite telling. I think it's looking likely that my sweet girl only has another week or so with us as without meds & especially if the ABs do not help improve her chestiness, then perhaps it is time. I don't want to string it out and continue to witness her decline. The vet said we will see how she is in another week but that if I brought her back in the mean time, if she gets any worse etc, he won't argue about having her PTS.
> 
> For now we are going to live this week to it's fullest. We're off to the caravan for a night or two on Friday. I've bought her loads of yummy goodies today including more chicken, some bacon & cheese bits, some coconut yogurt Susie!  and no doubt she'll have plenty more.
> 
> Thanks for all the love & support ladies xx


Do you think she needs pain meds ?
I'm sure she'll be thoroughly spoilt, it's such an emotional roller coaster, isn't it?
Please know, I'm with you every step of the way. Sending Missy a little fuss as I can't bring her yoghurt, I'm sure she will love what you've bought her.
Where is your caravan?


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Do you think she needs pain meds ?
> I'm sure she'll be thoroughly spoilt, it's such an emotional roller coaster, isn't it?
> Please know, I'm with you every step of the way. Sending Missy a little fuss as I can't bring her yoghurt, I'm sure she will love what you've bought her.
> Where is your caravan?


Well, I assumed she did, but as you know the meds were only a recent addition anyway. I thought with her stiffness that there is obviously advanced arthritis there and likely pain too. But she has been more active IMO since she's perked up over the weekend. But the vet just asks me 'what do you want us to try' and I'm not sure whether that bugs me that he's not keen to try her on an alternative med or whether I appreciate his honesty & not wanting to mess around too much trying to find something that works when ultimately she's not going to improve and we're only prolonging the inevitable. I will continue her on the CBD oil at least.

Our caravan is in Skeggy


----------



## lullabydream

@Dogloverlou I think sometimes it's hard to know what is right at these times. As an owner I think we never want to say goodbye, so we see the little sparks of life and see it as good signs. Which they are, Missy enjoying whatever time she has left.

I think sometimes vets can go the other way too, that they keep trying when it sometimes is very clear little is working or there won't be quality of life. I guess it all depends on the vet, and past experience at times.

If you are having a lovely few days away at the weekend cherish them.

My thoughts for you and Missy and your family are with you at this time.


----------



## margy

Enjoy your holiday with little Missy, she does look brighter and while there's a light in her eye's it's understandable you want to carry on and keep her here. Your being very brave and I'm sure you'll do whatever is right for your precious girl. Sending love from me and the girls xxx


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Enjoy your time away with Missy, close your mind to anything other than you all having a good time, stop worrying about what may or may not be round the corner, other wise you are wasting time grieving over Missy while she is still here with you & happy. Missy is not worried about what happened yesterday or what tomorrow may bring she is here in the present & living in the moment so be like Missy yourself for now, all go & enjoy yourselves. We none of us know whats round the corner, go thinking this is just another lovely happy break away together, have a lovely time & take some lovely pictures for us all to see please. X


----------



## Dogloverlou

lullabydream said:


> @Dogloverlou I think sometimes it's hard to know what is right at these times. As an owner I think we never want to say goodbye, so we see the little sparks of life and see it as good signs. Which they are, Missy enjoying whatever time she has left.
> 
> I think sometimes vets can go the other way too, that they keep trying when it sometimes is very clear little is working or there won't be quality of life. I guess it all depends on the vet, and past experience at times.
> 
> If you are having a lovely few days away at the weekend cherish them.
> 
> My thoughts for you and Missy and your family are with you at this time.


Yes, I agree. I always thought I would have a clear cut plan for when this dreaded day arrived, but it's so complex as it's not as easy to decide the fate of a dog that is physically seemingly ok, but just getting old and mentally declining  I do appreciate the vets non biased and professional advice and definitely see where he's coming from too.

Thank you for your sensible & understanding posts x



magpi said:


> Enjoy your holiday with little Missy, she does look brighter and while there's a light in her eye's it's understandable you want to carry on and keep her here. Your being very brave and I'm sure you'll do whatever is right for your precious girl. Sending love from me and the girls xxx


Thank you @magpi. I appreciate your words x



DaisyBluebell said:


> Enjoy your time away with Missy, close your mind to anything other than you all having a good time, stop worrying about what may or may not be round the corner, other wise you are wasting time grieving over Missy while she is still here with you & happy. Missy is not worried about what happened yesterday or what tomorrow may bring she is here in the present & living in the moment so be like Missy yourself for now, all go & enjoy yourselves. We none of us know whats round the corner, go thinking this is just another lovely happy break away together, have a lovely time & take some lovely pictures for us all to see please. X


Totally agree. I actually don't feel sad at this time. As you say, Miss is here right now & that's the important thing. It's hard not to dwell on the 'what ifs' but I honestly feel more positive after today's visit and the vet agreeing that she was brighter.

We started with the pics yesterday! :Hilarious Not that I ever need an excuse for pics! But here is one with her best friend Teddy ( my sister's dog )


----------



## Dogloverlou

A bit of a comparison pic, but Miss & Ted in their younger years :Kiss


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How lucky you are to have lovely pictures of both young & old, such a privilege to grown old with them isn't it. When you think back to the miles you walk with them when they are young then realise they are not the only ones slowing up 

That remark is meant for ALL of us Dogloverlou not just you (I speak from experience!)


----------



## ebonycat

@Dogloverlou morning, how is Missy this morning?
I do hope she had a restful night. Hope she manages to eat some breakfast.
Have a lovely little break away with sweet Missy xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

ebonycat said:


> @Dogloverlou morning, how is Missy this morning?
> I do hope she had a restful night. Hope she manages to eat some breakfast.
> Have a lovely little break away with sweet Missy xx


She's great! Pottering about here & there, eating just fine now, and alert at times. She is coughing a bit more again today though. I thought she initially sounded better now the ABs are back in her system but today not so much. Still fingers crossed for continued improvement. I'm sure the vet won't deny us any more meds if they are benefitting her.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy enjoyed her little weekend away. The drive up was quite stressful as for the first time ever she was extremely restless and seemed hot which started her coughing up. Then she was very disorientated yesterday but was settled today. But I'm happy we've had some quality time together.


----------



## margy

I'm glad you enjoyed your time away with Missy. You will treasure those memories. Hope she continues to improve x


----------



## SusieRainbow

I love the pictures of Missy, so glad you had a good week-end away. 
She really is such a little sweetheart.xx


----------



## ebonycat

Aww so glad you & Missy had a lovely weekend away.
Pictures of Missy are just wonderful.
Memories to treasure.
She’s such an adorable little Lady xx


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So good to see you all had such a lovely time together, love the pictures of our Miss


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy enjoyed her little weekend away. The drive up was quite stressful as for the first time ever she was extremely restless and seemed hot which started her coughing up. Then she was very disorientated yesterday but was settled today. But I'm happy we've had some quality time together.
> 
> View attachment 413812
> View attachment 413813


@Dogloverlou How is she doing ??

I have just read the last few pages with tears in my eyes 

I have only had to make this decision once in my life so far and honestly, it was literally the worst thing i have ever had to decide so my heart absolutely goes out to you x x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> @Dogloverlou How is she doing ??
> 
> I have just read the last few pages with tears in my eyes
> 
> I have only had to make this decision once in my life so far and honestly, it was literally the worst thing i have ever had to decide so my heart absolutely goes out to you x x


Oh bless you, thanks for asking. She's having another off day today  Woke up at 4ish this morning to her having fallen in her wee again, she's just mopey, and then was trying to be sick but nothing came up. She has picked at her food.

She had really improved since we was told she was 'close' to the end, and I'm left convinced she had a reaction to her Carprofen. Today is the first day she's been off since.

The burden of making that decision is tortuous isn't it! I think perhaps the reason why it's still so difficult for me to know is because maybe it isn't time yet.

Hope all yours are well? x


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh bless you, thanks for asking. She's having another off day today  Woke up at 4ish this morning to her having fallen in her wee again, she's just mopey, and then was trying to be sick but nothing came up. She has picked at her food.
> 
> She had really improved since we was told she was 'close' to the end, and I'm left convinced she had a reaction to her Carprofen. Today is the first day she's been off since.
> 
> The burden of making that decision is tortuous isn't it! I think perhaps the reason why it's still so difficult for me to know is because maybe it isn't time yet.
> 
> Hope all yours are well? x


Not good she's having a bad day today, but good that it's the first bad day since she's come off the meds.

I think when you have to make the decision on your own then it is very hard as you will always doubt yourself (I have OH but he said it was my decision and wouldn't help me decide  as she was my dog before we met rather than ours but can't see he will be anymore helpful with Lucy who is ours)

In the end I was guided by our vet. But he had seen Sophie for 14 years so he properly knew her (a lot different when they don't know the animal IMO) he said it was nearly time and then one day she just looked at me, like she herself had had enough. I considered that the right time but even after, I doubted myself for a long time afterwards .... I think many of us do 

Sending you a big virtual hug and lots of kisses to Missy :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss. Cherish the time you have together and I'll continue to hope it's for as long as possible x x


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Oh bless you, thanks for asking. She's having another off day today  Woke up at 4ish this morning to her having fallen in her wee again, she's just mopey, and then was trying to be sick but nothing came up. She has picked at her food.
> 
> She had really improved since we was told she was 'close' to the end, and I'm left convinced she had a reaction to her Carprofen. Today is the first day she's been off since.
> 
> The burden of making that decision is tortuous isn't it! I think perhaps the reason why it's still so difficult for me to know is because maybe it isn't time yet.
> 
> Hope all yours are well? x


P.S. Lucy is still the same, wanders off with strangers, doesn't know where she is sometimes and incredibly moody - groomer attempted to cut her nails and she wasn't having any of it ..... she actually bite him before he had done anything 

So she still has long nails 

Off to Norfolk again next Saturday, so be interesting to see how much walking she manages as I do think she's worse than she was in April, but then her stubbornness might surprise me!

Weirdly she's decided she only loves her dad  she won't even let me pick her up anymore, but acts like a love struck teenager when OH goes near her 

So I'm only useful for feeding and picking up poo in her eyes :Hilarious


----------



## margy

Suzie went for her health check today. She fairly trotted into the surgery. I was amazed as she can barely hobble into the garden at home! She has conjunctivitis as I already knew so is on eye drops. Along with the optimmune for dry eye. I was concerned with her teeth, they're furred up and she has a loose one on the bottom. The vet said to just keep brushing them as long as she's eating, she couldn't have any treatment. Her heart wouldn't stand it.So we keep plodding on. She's very tired tonight I think her trip out has taken it out of her. Bless her she's snoring as I write this!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Not good she's having a bad day today, but good that it's the first bad day since she's come off the meds.
> 
> I think when you have to make the decision on your own then it is very hard as you will always doubt yourself (I have OH but he said it was my decision and wouldn't help me decide  as she was my dog before we met rather than ours but can't see he will be anymore helpful with Lucy who is ours)
> 
> In the end I was guided by our vet. But he had seen Sophie for 14 years so he properly knew her (a lot different when they don't know the animal IMO) he said it was nearly time and then one day she just looked at me, like she herself had had enough. I considered that the right time but even after, I doubted myself for a long time afterwards .... I think many of us do
> 
> Sending you a big virtual hug and lots of kisses to Missy :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss. Cherish the time you have together and I'll continue to hope it's for as long as possible x x


She perked up again later that afternoon  Discovered she's loving Chappie at the moment.

To be honest I'm glad I didn't follow my vet's advice in the end as like she's gone on to prove, she's not ready just yet! He did actually say on our second visit that we generally knoqw as owners when it's time & that perhaps my lack of knowing was a sign it's not quite time yet.

Thank you for your kind words & support x



Westie Mum said:


> P.S. Lucy is still the same, wanders off with strangers, doesn't know where she is sometimes and incredibly moody - groomer attempted to cut her nails and she wasn't having any of it ..... she actually bite him before he had done anything
> 
> So she still has long nails
> 
> Off to Norfolk again next Saturday, so be interesting to see how much walking she manages as I do think she's worse than she was in April, but then her stubbornness might surprise me!
> 
> Weirdly she's decided she only loves her dad  she won't even let me pick her up anymore, but acts like a love struck teenager when OH goes near her
> 
> So I'm only useful for feeding and picking up poo in her eyes :Hilarious


Long nails are the bane of my life these days! Missy's just grow like weeds.

Lucy might be a grumpy little madam but boy does she have character :Hilarious Sad she doesn't want much to do with you though  It's funny how old dogs exhibit these character changes & quirks isn't it. Missy hasn't really changed at all temperament wise bar her dementia.

Have a good holiday! I think you need to invest in a stroller for madam :Happy



magpi said:


> Suzie went for her health check today. She fairly trotted into the surgery. I was amazed as she can barely hobble into the garden at home! She has conjunctivitis as I already knew so is on eye drops. Along with the optimmune for dry eye. I was concerned with her teeth, they're furred up and she has a loose one on the bottom. The vet said to just keep brushing them as long as she's eating, she couldn't have any treatment. Her heart wouldn't stand it.So we keep plodding on. She's very tired tonight I think her trip out has taken it out of her. Bless her she's snoring as I write this!


Yay! Glad it was a positive visit overall. They do like to surprise you don't they!


----------



## Animalfan

Inspired by @Dogloverlou and her now and then pics of beautiful Missy, I thought I would post a couple of Jaydog when he was brand new!
























Not the best pics of pics but wow! the memories!


----------



## margy

What a handsome boy. Does he still have that lovely shiny coat? I've noticed Suzies coat is thinned out and not growing as fast as it did. She hasn't needed a clip this summer suppose it's a bit like elderly folk get thinning hair. He's looking well, just a bit greyer around his muzzle


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So glad to hear all our oldies are doing well, sunshine on your body, human or doggy, makes a big difference.


----------



## Animalfan

magpi said:


> What a handsome boy. Does he still have that lovely shiny coat? I've noticed Suzies coat is thinned out and not growing as fast as it did. She hasn't needed a clip this summer suppose it's a bit like elderly folk get thinning hair. He's looking well, just a bit greyer around his muzzle


Thanks, he is handsome and he knows it! His coat is still beautiful, shiny and soft although he does get a bit of dry skin now and needs extra grooming when he's moulting but other than that he's doing very well for 14.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Animalfan said:


> Inspired by @Dogloverlou and her now and then pics of beautiful Missy, I thought I would post a couple of Jaydog when he was brand new!
> View attachment 414440
> 
> View attachment 414439
> 
> View attachment 414441
> 
> Not the best pics of pics but wow! the memories!


Oh isn't he gorgeous! :Kiss Looks like my old man Tyler a bit.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Another bad day here for us  

Can only put it down to the weather but I don't know how else to help her. She's in the kitchen at the mo which is the coolest room but I'm reluctant to use water or damp towels etc because she can't regulate her temp very well at all & don't want her becoming cold. 

Would using a fan directed at her help do you think? Or should I just leave her be?


----------



## Westie Mum

magpi said:


> Suzie went for her health check today. She fairly trotted into the surgery. I was amazed as she can barely hobble into the garden at home! She has conjunctivitis as I already knew so is on eye drops. Along with the optimmune for dry eye. I was concerned with her teeth, they're furred up and she has a loose one on the bottom. The vet said to just keep brushing them as long as she's eating, she couldn't have any treatment. Her heart wouldn't stand it.So we keep plodding on. She's very tired tonight I think her trip out has taken it out of her. Bless her she's snoring as I write this!


Bless her. I wouldn't worry about her teeth as long as they aren't causing any issues .... it's the least of our worries with oldies x



Dogloverlou said:


> She perked up again later that afternoon  Discovered she's loving Chappie at the moment.
> 
> To be honest I'm glad I didn't follow my vet's advice in the end as like she's gone on to prove, she's not ready just yet! He did actually say on our second visit that we generally knoqw as owners when it's time & that perhaps my lack of knowing was a sign it's not quite time yet.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words & support x


At this stage I'd agree to feed her anything too! If she's eating then she will naturally have more energy 

How's she coping with this heat ? Lucy seems obviously and still wants her blanket 



Dogloverlou said:


> Long nails are the bane of my life these days! Missy's just grow like weeds.
> 
> Lucy might be a grumpy little madam but boy does she have character :Hilarious Sad she doesn't want much to do with you though  It's funny how old dogs exhibit these character changes & quirks isn't it. Missy hasn't really changed at all temperament wise bar her dementia.
> 
> Have a good holiday! I think you need to invest in a stroller for madam :Happy


Yep she's definitely developed some strange quirks in the last year. She looks thoroughly fed up and old with me yet OH gets home and she's jumping like a little puppy to get to him before the others  he's been working near home for the last 2 months so home every day, so I dunno what she will be like when he works away again :Wideyed

OH refuses to even look at strollers, but is quite happy to carry her inside his jacket on walks .... maybe that's why she loves him, whereas her mean mother makes her walk :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum

Animalfan said:


> Inspired by @Dogloverlou and her now and then pics of beautiful Missy, I thought I would post a couple of Jaydog when he was brand new!


Handsome boy !

The only puppy photo I have of Lucy as had loaded them off camera onto computer and then had a hard drive failure so lost everything  my son found this on his old phone


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Another bad day here for us
> 
> Can only put it down to the weather but I don't know how else to help her. She's in the kitchen at the mo which is the coolest room but I'm reluctant to use water or damp towels etc because she can't regulate her temp very well at all & don't want her becoming cold.
> 
> Would using a fan directed at her help do you think? Or should I just leave her be?


Sorry she's suffering in the heat.

I would try the fan but have it oscillating if you can and then it won't make her too cold.

One thing I've seen people do with rabbits etc is freeze bottles of water and put it in front of the fan as helps make it cooler aswell and something to do with helping the air not be dry ?


----------



## Animalfan

Westie Mum said:


> Handsome boy !
> 
> The only puppy photo I have of Lucy as had loaded them off camera onto computer and then had a hard drive failure so lost everything  my son found this on his old phone
> 
> View attachment 414615
> 
> 
> View attachment 414614


Liked for the pics not the hard drive failure. Love seeing puppy pics of our oldies.


----------



## Animalfan

Westie Mum said:


> Sorry she's suffering in the heat.
> 
> I would try the fan but have it oscillating if you can and then it won't make her too cold.
> 
> One thing I've seen people do with rabbits etc is freeze bottles of water and put it in front of the fan as helps make it cooler aswell and something to do with helping the air not be dry ?


I freeze water bottles for in front of the fan, really works! I have my fan oscillating for Jay, he enjoys a gentle breeze and doesn't seem to get chilly


----------



## Westie Mum

Animalfan said:


> Liked for the pics not the hard drive failure. Love seeing puppy pics of our oldies.


Back in the day when camera memory cards were so expensive and the storage was tiny! I was normally really good as then backing them up on disk but had just not got round to it 

That's why I love my iphone and iPad. Automatically backs up and will never loose anything !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Dogloverlou said:


> Another bad day here for us
> Can only put it down to the weather but I don't know how else to help her. She's in the kitchen at the mo which is the coolest room but I'm reluctant to use water or damp towels etc because she can't regulate her temp very well at all & don't want her becoming cold.
> Would using a fan directed at her help do you think? Or should I just leave her be?


I'm not surprised she is feeling crap in this weather, even I am suffering today (the bloody inspect bites arent helping). Ww have all doors windows and curtains closed here and the fan is on for Emma to lay in front of it if she wants to, I have it moving not directed in one place, she is moving from one area to another at present, so I think you putting the fan on might well help Missy.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Handsome boy !
> 
> The only puppy photo I have of Lucy as had loaded them off camera onto computer and then had a hard drive failure so lost everything  my son found this on his old phone
> 
> View attachment 414615
> 
> 
> View attachment 414614


Aww Lucy dot! So cute.



Westie Mum said:


> Sorry she's suffering in the heat.
> 
> I would try the fan but have it oscillating if you can and then it won't make her too cold.
> 
> One thing I've seen people do with rabbits etc is freeze bottles of water and put it in front of the fan as helps make it cooler aswell and something to do with helping the air not be dry ?


Thanks will give it a go.

Hopefully she perks up later but this morning she was in really bad shape. Unable to stand up unassisted and just flopping over when placed outside. She's not eating again, but she didn't yesterday until later in the afternoon.


----------



## Westie Mum

Animalfan said:


> I freeze water bottles for in front of the fan, really works! I have my fan oscillating for Jay, he enjoys a gentle breeze and doesn't seem to get chilly


I don't know what the benefit of air not being dry is (helps with lungs maybe?) but seems a popular thing with small animals. Have never tried it myself!

@Dogloverlou you could also try misting her with water using spray bottle as shouldn't make her too cold but will help reduce her temp little.


----------



## Westie Mum

DaisyBluebell said:


> I'm not surprised she is feeling crap in this weather, even I am suffering today (the bloody inspect bites arent helping). Ww have all doors windows and curtains closed here and the fan is on for Emma to lay in front of it if she wants to, I have it moving not directed in one place, she is moving from one area to another at present, so I think you putting the fan on might well help Missy.


Mine are in between hogging the fans (we have 2 tower fans oscillating in different directions) and lying on their cool mats. Apart from Poppy who prefers the kitchen tiles and Lucy ...... Lucy is lying under a blanket (a very thin one but she won't settle without her blankie  )

Thankfully they haven't been bothered about no walks this weekend, they are quite content lazing round the house, as are we !



Dogloverlou said:


> Aww Lucy dot! So cute.
> 
> Thanks will give it a go.
> 
> Hopefully she perks up later but this morning she was in really bad shape. Unable to stand up unassisted and just flopping over when placed outside. She's not eating again, but she didn't yesterday until later in the afternoon.


Hopefully it will help and she feels like eating later x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Right, she's been out to the toilet ( she has diarrhoea too which is a bit worrying ) and is now in the living room, fan on, cold bottle of water in front. Fingers crossed this helps her cope better. 

I'm so worried for her though


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Right, she's been out to the toilet ( she has diarrhoea too which is a bit worrying ) and is now in the living room, fan on, cold bottle of water in front. Fingers crossed this helps her cope better.
> 
> I'm so worried for her though


Runny bums can be to do with the heat aswell, I've noticed with ours if they allowed to sun worship then they've often got an upset tum that evening, a bit like they've overheated themselves 

When she was really bad before, was it hot like this ? Just wondering if it's a pattern.


----------



## margy

Hope little Missy improves, luckily it's not too hot here today, but I hate it when you can see it affecting them.
Lucy looks just like our Belle with her ears and the way she stands. We call Belle 10 to 2 feet because they point outwards like a ballet dancer! It always makes me chuckle when you mention Lucy and her Blankie. Belle used to like to be covered up too but since going deaf she doesn't. I think she likes to be able to see because she can't hear


----------



## Gemmaa

Freddie coped really badly in the heat last month, so I soaked a towel in cool water for him. It was a massive help, he settled on it immediately and calmed right down.
Might be worth trying.


----------



## Westie Mum

magpi said:


> Hope little Missy improves, luckily it's not too hot here today, but I hate it when you can see it affecting them.
> Lucy looks just like our Belle with her ears and the way she stands. We call Belle 10 to 2 feet because they point outwards like a ballet dancer! It always makes me chuckle when you mention Lucy and her Blankie. Belle used to like to be covered up too but since going deaf she doesn't. I think she likes to be able to see because she can't hear


There is definitely nothing wrong with madams hearing, she can hear a crisp packet open upstairs :Hilarious

Not sure what happened with her ears, they were floppy JRT ears as a puppy and one day I just looked at her and the ears were up  the vet agrees though that she's got a bit of chihuahua in her too which a lot of breeders were doing years ago to make JRT 'teacup' although we did meet mum and dad and they were 100% jacks


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Runny bums can be to do with the heat aswell, I've noticed with ours if they allowed to sun worship then they've often got an upset tum that evening, a bit like they've overheated themselves
> 
> When she was really bad before, was it hot like this ? Just wondering if it's a pattern.


I'm not sure how warm it was last time, can't really remember. I do know this does seem to become more noticeable in the extreme weather so perhaps a pattern there.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm not sure how warm it was last time, can't really remember. I do know this does seem to become more noticeable in the extreme weather so perhaps a pattern there.


Might be worth keeping a little diary of any meds, food fed, temperate etc and record her activities, behaviour etc.

If it is weather related (she may also suffer in the cold) at least it will help put your mind at rest x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Emma hates the cold mat we bought for her, but I have cold towels for us so thought id try her with that (Amazon) quite happy having it draped over her, might be worth a try for Missy?


----------



## Westie Mum

Just checking in before bed, how's she been @Dogloverlou ?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Hows Missy this morning? Due to be a bit cooler for us all today.


----------



## westie~ma

@Dogloverlou Mont loves a fan 










On our camping holidays in France he wears a wet through bandana. Here when its very hot I damp a microfibre cloth and get his pads as cool as possible and then wipe over his body.

He hates swimming but will stand in the bath in ankle deep water .... we both paddled in the bath to cool off on the hottest day 

This fan is dh's it doesn't oscillate like the ones at home but he moves away when he's had enough.

Been reading about how difficult you are finding it all and my heart breaks for you. You clearly adore Missy. Can see you are doing your best for her, try not to be so hard on yourself xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

My thoughts are with you @Dogloverlou 
I hope you can make Missy comfortable and get her over this blip.
We are lucky enough to live in an old cottage with 18inch exterior walls, it stays lovely and cool and the dogs amble outside into the sun when they want - they are both sun-worshippers.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thanks for checking in everyone. She's much better today! She still has diarrhoea but she has eaten her breakfast before I left for work & was/is pottering about much more comfortably today. The temp is still due to get around 30C here though. 

Yesterday she attempted to be sick twice as well but nothing came up. But everytime I fear the worst she pulls herself back to prove me wrong!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Good news, as long as she wants to keep going then you keep going, its what we do when we love them so much. She's a game girl, so lucky to have you doing your best for her. Virtual gentle hugs to her and licks from Emma x


----------



## Westie Mum

Is she still doing well @Dogloverlou ?


----------



## ebonycat

How is Missy @Dogloverlou ?
Hoping you're all managing ok x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Is she still doing well @Dogloverlou ?





ebonycat said:


> How is Missy @Dogloverlou ?
> Hoping you're all managing ok x


She is doing great at the mo. Eating well, pottering about & managed a little trip out yesterday to one of her favourite walks with my sister who told me she was quite active at some points! Must have been the chicken on offer


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> She is doing great at the mo. Eating well, pottering about & managed a little trip out yesterday to one of her favourite walks with my sister who told me she was quite active at some points! Must have been the chicken on offer


That's good hope she keeps it up. Suzie sometimes surprises us with a sudden burst of activity too. Some days she can barely hobble around , then if she spies a cat she dashes forward, full of life! I've noticed when I was trimming the hair on her feet how soft her pads have become now she isn't walking on pavements. I also mentioned to the vet at her health check that she walks on the outside of her foot. Sort of flat footed, and so her pads are misshapen. The vet didn't say anything so presuming it's nothing to worry over. Maybe it's arthritis. Belle is not doing so good on the steroids behaviour wise. The vet did say if it got too much to ring her and we could look at something else. It's the constant crying and whinging for food. By evening it's worse and she just stands in the hall whimpering and staring into the kitchen. It's after 9 before she will settle on their bed. I think I'll ring the surgery tomorrow and see what the vet says


----------



## margy

I spoke to the vet yesterday about Belle and how her behaviour has changed also she is weeing practically every hour! The vet has asked me to drop a urine sample in just to check and then we will try her on half her prednisolone every other day instead of every day. Had such a scare with Suzie this morning,I'm not exaggerating when I say I thought she was dying. She was floppy and wouldn't eat her breakfast. I managed to hand feed some of it to her. Then I carried her outside to toilet and twice she almost fell over. I brought her back in and lay her on their bed, where she just sort of lay unresponsive with her eyes glazed and breathing heavily. I sat next to her stroking her and thought this is it, she's slipping away. After half an hour or so she struggled up and went into the kitchen to have a drink I offered her her breakfast and she ate it! Honestly these two will be the death of me.


----------



## margy

Just given Suzie her lunch and she stood around my feet while I put it in the dish, then gobbled it up . Back to herself, she's pottering around as I write. Don't know what came over her this morning. I can only think she was tired as she woke me up at 4 to let her out. Then hubby got them up as usual at 530. I'm just relieved she's ok. Her 15th birthday is coming up, I never knew the proper date only that she was born in Sept. Her previous owner had lost her paper work. I looked on line at the CKC club and they have a golden oldie section. I got in touch as I know her kennel name is Suzie Sugar and Spice.I was thrilled when they found out her birthday is 14th of Sept and the name of her dam and sire. I sent them a photo and they added her onto their golden oldies.We are looking forward to spoiling her rotton on the 14th, a big celebration!


----------



## Dogloverlou

So glad Suzie is ok @margy. Missy has had a couple of those floppy and lifeless looking moments and it really does make your heart leap out of your throat! How is Belle?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Hows your girls today Margy?


----------



## margy

Thankyou the vet rang yesterday to say they've found glucose in Belles urine. I have to take her in this afternoon for a blood test and take another urine sample. Worse case senario is diabetes. Hope that isn't the case. I will report back when I find out. Suzie is fine today. Hope Missy is still keeping as well as an old lady her great age can be.


----------



## Westie Mum

margy said:


> Thankyou the vet rang yesterday to say they've found glucose in Belles urine. I have to take her in this afternoon for a blood test and take another urine sample. Worse case senario is diabetes. Hope that isn't the case. I will report back when I find out. Suzie is fine today. Hope Missy is still keeping as well as an old lady her great age can be.


Hopefully not, keep us posted !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Fingers crossed not diabetes but if it is its a matter of adjusting her food accordingly and possibly daily injections which is not as bad as that sounds, OH's dog was on the injections for years and she went on to 18 years old!


----------



## margy

Well I'm pleased to say so far nothing to report. Second urine sample was clear of glucose, and blood sugars are normal so not diabetes. The rest of the blood test results won't be known until Mon when I have to phone back. I'm convinced it's to do with the steroid. I'm going to change her to half a tablet every other day over the weekend and see if that makes any difference. Belle has never drank much or passed urine very often. On a walk she would have 5 or 6 wees. Much like a male dog does, sort of marking I suppose. Then not go the rest of the day, only since starting this medication has she begun to drink and wee more often, even having accidents in the house because she had been out and barely an hour later she wants out again but I didn't notice. I'll see what the vet has to say on Mon. Thanks again for reading


----------



## Dogloverlou

margy said:


> Well I'm pleased to say so far nothing to report. Second urine sample was clear of glucose, and blood sugars are normal so not diabetes. The rest of the blood test results won't be known until Mon when I have to phone back. I'm convinced it's to do with the steroid. I'm going to change her to half a tablet every other day over the weekend and see if that makes any difference. Belle has never drank much or passed urine very often. On a walk she would have 5 or 6 wees. Much like a male dog does, sort of marking I suppose. Then not go the rest of the day, only since starting this medication has she begun to drink and wee more often, even having accidents in the house because she had been out and barely an hour later she wants out again but I didn't notice. I'll see what the vet has to say on Mon. Thanks again for reading


Phew, that's a relief. Keep us posted how the change of dosage goes


----------



## Dogloverlou

This is how Miss sleeps these days :Kiss


----------



## margy

Aww bless her heart. She looks similar to Suzie!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh, such a sweetheart, I want to smoosh her ! xxxx
Did she like the coconut yoghurt ?


----------



## ebonycat

Dogloverlou said:


> This is how Miss sleeps these days :Kiss
> 
> View attachment 415940


Aww bless her :Kiss


----------



## margy

Gosh does it ever end, now Suzie has been sneezing since yesterday has yellow gunk coming out her nose. Doctor Google says it could be upper respiratory infection. A vets app tomorrow it seems. It's only one nostril. I feel like I'm at the vets every week. I'm their number one customer. Poor little thing she comes to me to wipe it obviously doesn't want to lick it away. Had a pang of guilt as I immediately thought of distemper, and I didn't get their booster this year. But on reading the symptoms it's both nostrils and eye's that run. Plus she still has her appetite so we can rule that out. An up date on Belle. She hasn't been weeing so much and enjoyed a long walk today so things are looking up there.


----------



## ebonycat

margy said:


> Gosh does it ever end, now Suzie has been sneezing since yesterday has yellow gunk coming out her nose. Doctor Google says it could be upper respiratory infection. A vets app tomorrow it seems. It's only one nostril. I feel like I'm at the vets every week. I'm their number one customer. Poor little thing she comes to me to wipe it obviously doesn't want to lick it away. Had a pang of guilt as I immediately thought of distemper, and I didn't get their booster this year. But on reading the symptoms it's both nostrils and eye's that run. Plus she still has her appetite so we can rule that out. An up date on Belle. She hasn't been weeing so much and enjoyed a long walk today so things are looking up there.


Oh poor Suzie, I do hope whatever it is it's easily treatable with antibiotics. Will be praying vet visit tomorrow goes smoothly.
Good news about Belle not weeing so much. They are such a worry.

When Lady dog was first diagnosed diabetic last year we was at the vets weekly, sometimes even a couple times a week. It was a month after being diagnosed diabetic Lady dog developed cataracts in both eyes & I went ahead with cataract surgery on both eyes at the specialists, my gosh that was tough, monthly check ups, then three monthly, now it's seventh monthly. Back seeing her eye specialist in October. That's as well as seeing her local vet to get her insulin levels right.
Thankfully (touch wood) her diabetes is under control. But what a journey it's been. So very stressful. As well as twice daily insulin injections, Lady's on two types of eye drops & one eye ointment twice a day (which I believe she will be on for the rest of her life).
I just pray her eyes are ok when we see her eye specialist in October.
She saw her local vet a couple of weeks ago & he was happy with her.


----------



## margy

Am pleased to hear Ladys diabetes is under control and her eyes have improved. Yes they are a worry. How old is Lady? She's been through a lot bless her. We do our best for them and the vets can work miracles now. We've just returned from the vets and Suzie has some antibiotics to take for 8 days. Didn't see the same vet who is treating Belle, she's at another surgery today, so will have to wait for her to ring me later. I'm not expecting any problems as I'm sure this is all to do with the steroids.


----------



## Dogloverlou

@margy Hopefully the ABs do the trick.



SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, such a sweetheart, I want to smoosh her ! xxxx
> Did she like the coconut yoghurt ?


She loved it 



ebonycat said:


> Oh poor Suzie, I do hope whatever it is it's easily treatable with antibiotics. Will be praying vet visit tomorrow goes smoothly.
> Good news about Belle not weeing so much. They are such a worry.
> 
> When Lady dog was first diagnosed diabetic last year we was at the vets weekly, sometimes even a couple times a week. It was a month after being diagnosed diabetic Lady dog developed cataracts in both eyes & I went ahead with cataract surgery on both eyes at the specialists, my gosh that was tough, monthly check ups, then three monthly, now it's seventh monthly. Back seeing her eye specialist in October. That's as well as seeing her local vet to get her insulin levels right.
> Thankfully (touch wood) her diabetes is under control. But what a journey it's been. So very stressful. As well as twice daily insulin injections, Lady's on two types of eye drops & one eye ointment twice a day (which I believe she will be on for the rest of her life).
> I just pray her eyes are ok when we see her eye specialist in October.
> She saw her local vet a couple of weeks ago & he was happy with her.


She has been through a lot, poor little girl. Fingers crossed for good news come October's check up.


----------



## ebonycat

margy said:


> Am pleased to hear Ladys diabetes is under control and her eyes have improved. Yes they are a worry. How old is Lady? She's been through a lot bless her. We do our best for them and the vets can work miracles now. We've just returned from the vets and Suzie has some antibiotics to take for 8 days. Didn't see the same vet who is treating Belle, she's at another surgery today, so will have to wait for her to ring me later. I'm not expecting any problems as I'm sure this is all to do with the steroids.


Thank you x
Lady is 12.
I hope the antibiotics help x


----------



## ebonycat

Dogloverlou said:


> @margy Hopefully the ABs do the trick.
> 
> She loved it
> 
> She has been through a lot, poor little girl. Fingers crossed for good news come October's check up.


Thank you x


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> This is how Miss sleeps these days :Kiss
> 
> Oh, could she get any cuter !!
> 
> View attachment 415940





margy said:


> We've just returned from the vets and Suzie has some antibiotics to take for 8 days..


 Hopefully the AB are kicking in by now and she is feeling a bit better


----------



## Westie Mum

We had a week at the beach and my 15 year old "puppy" managed every single walk, all by herself - even the 3 hour ones!! 

As we were beach walking, we just slowed the pace down a bit for her and she was happy to keep walking, wasnt looking up to be carried and when OH offered, she actually ran off showing him she was quite capable of managing on her own! 

Been a while since shes managed such good walks and honestly thought she would get tired half way through the week but even on the last evening, she was still managing to run across the beach at quite a fast speed  

We didnt take her memory foam bed with us on holiday as its just so big - but blimey, she dont half snore without it lol 

Her normal routine of not doing much has resumed since we have been home and i did wonder if we had let her do too much whilst she was away but then i have to remind myself, quality over quantity and if she wants to run along the beach feeling the sand on her toes and wind in her ears, well then she absolutely can


----------



## margy

It's funny how sometimes they get a second wind, Suzie does surprise me when we visit the vet, she prances in you wouldn't think it was the same dog if you saw her stumbling around at home. I should take Belle to the beach before winter, there's a lovely wild one called Duridge Bay. It's always deserted apart from a few dog walkers. It sounds like you had a lovely time.


----------



## Westie Mum

We did, we had a lovely time 

Couple of pics ....

My oldie pretending she's a puppy










The 3 youngsters










And impossible to get a photo of all 4 together lol - I've got over 100 similar photos from 1 holiday :Hilarious


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Beautiful pictures


----------



## SusieRainbow

Wonderful !
Where did you go and how did the girls get on ?


----------



## margy

I can't believe how young Lucy looks. I want whatever she has!!


----------



## Westie Mum

SusieRainbow said:


> Wonderful !
> Where did you go and how did the girls get on ?


Happisburgh, Norfolk 

Girls were fantastic on holiday but we've had an incident since we got home, updated other thread.



margy said:


> I can't believe how young Lucy looks. I want whatever she has!!


Me too !!! I've got my third wrinkle :Wideyed


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy was PTS earlier this evening. Totally heartbroken.


----------



## lullabydream

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy was PTS earlier this evening. Totally heartbroken.


Hugs to you, 
Have posted on your other thread too


----------



## Dogloverlou

lullabydream said:


> Hugs to you,
> Have posted on your other thread too


Thank you. I already crave to hold her in my arms again.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy was PTS earlier this evening. Totally heartbroken.


No words are enough, devastated for you. RIP little Angel.xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thank you Susie x

I can't sleep at the moment. Totally drained but keep thinking of Miss and how she's not beside me in her bed as she should be  I desperately want her here with me.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you Susie x
> 
> I can't sleep at the moment. Totally drained but keep thinking of Miss and how she's not beside me in her bed as she should be  I desperately want her here with me.


It feels so empty, doesn't it? Thinking about you .


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> It feels so empty, doesn't it? Thinking about you .


Yes and everything is a trigger!


----------



## margy

I'm so sorry to read this. Sending you hugs at this sad time and thinking of you xxx


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Dogloverlou said:


> I can't sleep at the moment. Totally drained but keep thinking of Miss and how she's not beside me in her bed as she should be  I desperately want her here with me.


You will hold her in your memories & your heart for the rest of your life now Dogloverlou, she will never again be more than a thought away, maybe not physically but close your eyes & see her running free and happy now waiting for when your together again.
All our hearts ache for you & we all loved little Miss, she will be thought about & missed by all of us.
Run free now Missy, dont rest in peace, cause havoc & mischief, love you little girl xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes and everything is a trigger!


It really is, I'm so sad for you, and me and anyone else going through this.
Hopefully Tango will be showing Missy the ropes over the Bridge , they would get on so well.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy took a turn for the worse this week. She hadn't eaten in 2 days and was shaking on/off indicating pain. In the end the process itself was so quick - she was gone within seconds of the needle being inserted. That in it self makes me feel she was ready to go. She just went super peacefully. I had settled her beforehand and she was more or less sleeping already as the vet entered. 

We will never know exactly what the pain was associated with or what may have been the cause for her decline other than general old age, but the vet said there was very likely something going on internally with her either cancer or maybe even chronic kidney disease etc. She was so skeletal and dinky at the end. 

I feel privileged to have had her share my life for so long. She lived the life we all wish for our dogs. But that doesn't stop me craving her here right now. Everywhere I look I see her and I'm so used to our routine - the disturbed sleep from getting up to go to the garden, to the lifting her to and fro from room to room, to settling her and feeding her and holding her. To never call her by her nicknames or hunt for the grain free foods in pet shops and supermarkets. Her stroller is a big trigger right now! 

Sorry for rambling. Just wanted to explain in a bit more detail.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy took a turn for the worse this week. She hadn't eaten in 2 days and was shaking on/off indicating pain. In the end the process itself was so quick - she was gone within seconds of the needle being inserted. That in it self makes me feel she was ready to go. She just went super peacefully. I had settled her beforehand and she was more or less sleeping already as the vet entered.
> 
> We will never know exactly what the pain was associated with or what may have been the cause for her decline other than general old age, but the vet said there was very likely something going on internally with her either cancer or maybe even chronic kidney disease etc. She was so skeletal and dinky at the end.
> 
> I feel privileged to have had her share my life for so long. She lived the life we all wish for our dogs. But that doesn't stop me craving her here right now. Everywhere I look I see her and I'm so used to our routine - the disturbed sleep from getting up to go to the garden, to the lifting her to and fro from room to room, to settling her and feeding her and holding her. To never call her by her nicknames or hunt for the grain free foods in pet shops and supermarkets. Her stroller is a big trigger right now!
> 
> Sorry for rambling. Just wanted to explain in a bit more detail.


She told you she was ready and you heard her. You called her 'Piglet', one of our names for Tango was 'Miss Piggy', she was such a greedy little dog ! Even the night she died she didn't miss her supper, that was a comfort to us that she left us with a full tummy.
Cuddling my little ones tighter today and thinking about you.xx


----------



## lullabydream

@Dogloverlou never apologise for your ramblings..

When I first came to pet forums I didn't have the same dogs I have now.. I never put I comment in dog chat, or rainbow Bridge when they passed. I just dealt with the grief on my own well as a family so to speak.

I might have taken a little break from the forum, or just enjoyed reading posts from other people; seeing their dogs run, enjoyed life did help.

It was once talking to @Siskin who said she found it helped writing here when she lost her dog.

When we lost Cleo in January a complete shock. We knew she was in heart failure but the vet had said she was doing so well and we can up doses add medication so although not well she wasn't what we thought on her last legs. Anyway she died suddenly, just collapsed my OH picked her up brought her to me and she passed. I remember being lost that night, posted on here. Didn't really worry about the replies but was truly touched by everyone's kind thoughts. Especially since I hadn't been around much due to recovering from surgery and getting or trying to get back to normal.

If it helps, write down your thoughts and feelings. Hope am not going to upset you but it will be little things like number of treats at bedtime, dishing up food number of bowls that when you think you are over the worse, you do things like count one out for Missy. It's normal, and you will need to just come here maybe talk, maybe read, do whatever it takes.

Missy enjoyed so much in life, we all loved action shots of her running, remember her this way. It really helps. You have done the kindest thing as an owner, doesn't mean you won't have those niggling doubts, we all do in your circumstances. I did and had two helpful members on here telling me straight that don't beat yourself up.

Take care of yourself, and ramble if necessary.

Thoughts are with you, and will be for a good while.. Like many of pf people.

Be kind to yourself, small steps


----------



## margy

I think talking and reminiscing about Missy on the forum would be a help. I feel like I knew her, from your posts and brilliant photos, which I'm going to miss. Take comfort in the kind words from us your friends x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Thank you so much all. Just having a place to come where I know people understand and who have 'known' Missy for many years in some instances, helps. I want to rejoice in her life & never want to not talk about her or share her pictures. She was a dog never to be forgotten or to take a back seat.

I love the support here and know we all care for each others dogs in equal measure.

I spoke to my neighbours earlier & they inevitably asked 'how are you' so of course, it all came spilling out. I found it easier to talk about it than I thought. I think the nights will be the worst for a while. I miss her being next to me.

Vet said the company who come & collect the bodies for cremation doesn't pick her up until Tuesday! But, thanks to @margy's thread and @lullabydream for mentioning vet practices do offer individual cremation services, that's what we've got. I left her wrapped in one of her favourite blankets which will also be cremated.


----------



## Animalfan

I am so sorry to be reading this sad news. Run free little Missy x
Thinking of you and yours @Dogloverlou x


----------



## 3dogs2cats

I am so sorry DogloverLou x
sleep tight beautiful Missy x


----------



## Dogloverlou

I put together this little memorial tribute and whilst it makes me cry like a baby, it shows the amazing times she had through life.


----------



## Westie Mum

Gosh it's took me a while to compose myself this morning to type. She was a very special girl to a lot of us here and will be very missed xx

@Dogloverlou i am so so sorry  I know it probably doesn't help right now as the pain is so raw but our vet told us that the quicker they go once the needle is in, the more ready they were to leave themselves. My Sophie was gone in literally a second or two, and like Missy, she was very ready to leave.

It brought me get comfort and still does.

The days (and nights!) do get earlier but allow yourself to grieve, don't try to be brave or strong. It's been 8 years for me and I still well up when I talk about her.

Run free Missy :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss May your old bones feel young again and you find the buffet serving those little sausages you like


----------



## margy

Absolutely beautiful. I cried like a baby too x. I cuddled my Suzie even more. We are celebrating her birthday today,I've posted some photos on dog chat. But it makes you realise how short a time they are with us


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> I put together this little memorial tribute and whilst it makes me cry like a baby, it shows the amazing times she had through life.


What an absolutely beautiful tribute to such a special girl :Kiss

The last video of her running on the grass is perfect, as that's exactly how I imagine life to be over the bridge x x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Gosh it's took me a while to compose myself this morning to type. She was a very special girl to a lot of us here and will be very missed xx
> 
> @Dogloverlou i am so so sorry  I know it probably doesn't help right now as the pain is so raw but our vet told us that the quicker they go once the needle is in, the more ready they were to leave themselves. My Sophie was gone in literally a second or two, and like Missy, she was very ready to leave.
> 
> It brought me get comfort and still does.
> 
> The days (and nights!) do get earlier but allow yourself to grieve, don't try to be brave or strong. It's been 8 years for me and I still well up when I talk about her.
> 
> Run free Missy :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss May your old bones feel young again and you find the buffet serving those little sausages you like


Yes, there is comfort in knowing she went so quickly. But I can't help but have those 'could I have done more moments' 

Oh god, and those mini sausages yes. Big trigger! But I hope she can have them on tap wherever she may be. Thank you for your kind words xx



margy said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I cried like a baby too x. I cuddled my Suzie even more. We are celebrating her birthday today,I've posted some photos on dog chat. But it makes you realise how short a time they are with us


Oh bless you. P[lease, please give Suzie a big hug from me & wish her a very happy birthday! Is she turning 15? Big milestone xx


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, there is comfort in knowing she went so quickly. But I can't help but have those 'could I have done more moments'
> 
> Oh god, and those mini sausages yes. Big trigger! But I hope she can have them on tap wherever she may be. Thank you for your kind words xx


I'm not sure I can find the correct words so hope this doesn't offend anyone.

A lot of owners, and I mean a lot! Would have given up on Missy a long time ago. You see so many people putting their oldies to sleep when they become an inconvenience and when they become hard work.

You never did ..... there is a lot to be said for that :Kiss

But believe me, it is perfectly normal to think you've done wrong, or you didn't do enough, part of the process I suppose. I remember how mich it hurts to doubt yourself 

P.S. I think those sausages come on a loaded conveyor belt and are calorie free now


----------



## Westie Mum

margy said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I cried like a baby too x. I cuddled my Suzie even more. We are celebrating her birthday today,I've posted some photos on dog chat. But it makes you realise how short a time they are with us


Happy birthday Suzie xx and yes, even when we get to have proper oldie oldies, it's still never long enough


----------



## Westie Mum

My 3 year old twin grandsons are arriving shortly for 11 days of mayhem :Wideyed but I will check back in later @Dogloverlou and see how you are doing xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> I'm not sure I can find the correct words so hope this doesn't offend anyone.
> 
> A lot of owners, and I mean a lot! Would have given up on Missy a long time ago. You see so many people putting their oldies to sleep when they become an inconvenience and when they become hard work.
> 
> You never did ..... there is a lot to be said for that :Kiss
> 
> But believe me, it is perfectly normal to think you've done wrong, or you didn't do enough, part of the process I suppose. I remember how mich it hurts to doubt yourself
> 
> P.S. I think those sausages come on a loaded conveyor belt and are calorie free now


That does offer me reassurance so thank you xxx Having read a lot the past few months about quality of life & when the right time is, I totally get how many owners would have had her PTS for a lot less. It kind of shocked me a bit actually. But everyone has their own limits I guess. I must say, having lived through that really elderly process with Miss, it is something I find quite comforting & the management & constant supervision just becomes routine. There is nothing like an old dog, as we can all attest to!

She will gorge herself silly on those sausages! :Happy


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> My 3 year old twin grandsons are arriving shortly for 11 days of mayhem :Wideyed but I will check back in later @Dogloverlou and see how you are doing xx


Oh fun times!! 

Thank you so much for your kind words & support xx


----------



## ebonycat

Dogloverlou said:


> I put together this little memorial tribute and whilst it makes me cry like a baby, it shows the amazing times she had through life.


I cried watching that, what a beautiful memorial to your sweet, beautiful girl.
I'm so so sorry.
Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> That does offer me reassurance so thank you xxx Having read a lot the past few months about quality of life & when the right time is, I totally get how many owners would have had her PTS for a lot less. It kind of shocked me a bit actually. But everyone has their own limits I guess. I must say, having lived through that really elderly process with Miss, it is something I find quite comforting & the management & constant supervision just becomes routine. There is nothing like an old dog, as we can all attest to!
> 
> She will gorge herself silly on those sausages! :Happy


Lucy is my second oldie and the other was very prone to accidents in the house, as is Lucy. I know a lot of people who would look at PTS even at this stage whereas I just think as long as I clean up, I'll just replace the floor. It's wood, not gold !

And I know for you, nothing was too much trouble with Missy. She was never an inconvenience for you, as you say, it just becomes a routine, which in itself leaves a void afterwards aswell 

I hope you manage some sleep tonight, have you set up camp in the lounge ?

Mentioned them on other thread .... how are Cash and Ty doing ?



Dogloverlou said:


> Oh fun times!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words & support xx


My 3 youngsters have great fun chasing back and forward after the twins. Lucy hates all the noise and disruption house guests bring so we have to manage her carefully and she's even more peed off now they are older as they don't knock food on the floor for her


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> Lucy is my second oldie and the other was very prone to accidents in the house, as is Lucy. I know a lot of people who would look at PTS even at this stage whereas I just think as long as I clean up, I'll just replace the floor. It's wood, not gold !
> 
> And I know for you, nothing was too much trouble with Missy. She was never an inconvenience for you, as you say, it just becomes a routine, which in itself leaves a void afterwards aswell
> 
> I hope you manage some sleep tonight, have you set up camp in the lounge ?
> 
> Mentioned them on other thread .... how are Cash and Ty doing ?
> 
> My 3 youngsters have great fun chasing back and forward after the twins. Lucy hates all the noise and disruption house guests bring so we have to manage her carefully and she's even more peed off now they are older as they don't knock food on the floor for her


Exactly. For the joy & love they give us all their life the least we can do is fully care for them in their elderly years. I could never contemplate euthanising as they become an inconvenience. It's just such a small moment in time, that any inconveniences, can be understood & managed. My washing machine was an almost constant cycle with all the washing I've been doing the past few months...but It's a small price to pay. Everything feels so dull at the moment, through the lack of routine/care.

I didn't actually sleep in the lounge in the end as I felt a bit better about my bedroom last night. I did however wake up and have a good cry though. Just felt regretful. However, on reflection I honestly believe she may have been in end stage kidney disease. All the symptoms fit. The vet also suspected organ failure and/or something more going on internally so when I think of her having such a serious condition it helps reassure me there would have been no where to go from here no matter what I opted for. The outcome would have been the same.

Ty & Cash don't seem bothered at all. Ty has been sniffing some of her areas more intently the past day, but he doesn't seem upset particularly or that he's truly acknowledged her absence. Which I feel lucky for, as dealing with their grief would have made it 100x worse!


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Exactly. For the joy & love they give us all their life the least we can do is fully care for them in their elderly years. I could never contemplate euthanising as they become an inconvenience. It's just such a small moment in time, that any inconveniences, can be understood & managed. My washing machine was an almost constant cycle with all the washing I've been doing the past few months...but It's a small price to pay. Everything feels so dull at the moment, through the lack of routine/care.
> 
> I didn't actually sleep in the lounge in the end as I felt a bit better about my bedroom last night. I did however wake up and have a good cry though. Just felt regretful. However, on reflection I honestly believe she may have been in end stage kidney disease. All the symptoms fit. The vet also suspected organ failure and/or something more going on internally so when I think of her having such a serious condition it helps reassure me there would have been no where to go from here no matter what I opted for. The outcome would have been the same.
> 
> Ty & Cash don't seem bothered at all. Ty has been sniffing some of her areas more intently the past day, but he doesn't seem upset particularly or that he's truly acknowledged her absence. Which I feel lucky for, as dealing with their grief would have made it 100x worse!


I found suddenly having all this extra free time after loosing Sophie hard. She had kept me so busy in the last year of her life that I felt even more lost not knowing how to fill the time. It does soon pass xx

That's good the boys are not grieving as such. It's better they don't. Lucy never once looked for Sophie and it made me sad she didn't notice she was gone ..... but then my sister lost her dog recently and her other dog really did grieve, was awful to watch him crying for his friend, he stopped eating, and made himself quite poorly.

Glad you managed some sleep, do the boys sleep upstairs with you ?


----------



## Dogloverlou

Westie Mum said:


> I found suddenly having all this extra free time after loosing Sophie hard. She had kept me so busy in the last year of her life that I felt even more lost not knowing how to fill the time. It does soon pass xx
> 
> That's good the boys are not grieving as such. It's better they don't. Lucy never once looked for Sophie and it made me sad she didn't notice she was gone ..... but then my sister lost her dog recently and her other dog really did grieve, was awful to watch him crying for his friend, he stopped eating, and made himself quite poorly.
> 
> Glad you managed some sleep, do the boys sleep upstairs with you ?


Yes, it must be incredibly hard to watch your dog grieve too  My sister brought her little dog in to the room after Missy was gone, but he barely bat an eyelid. I didn't with my two. Thought it might be a bit much bringing all three.

Ty sleeps with me. Cash sleeps in the hallway.

She gets picked up for cremation tomorrow. Must admit it feels like an excessively long time to me for the whole process. I don't then get her ashes back for another week! Have had some sad moments this evening just realising that after tomorrow her physical body is no longer here...she's just gone...and the thought of her beautiful face burning...I need to stop torturing myself. Whilst she's still at the vets, there is a sense of her still being here. I just hope they handle her as the much loved pet she was. She's got a fave blanket with her that I hope they keep wrapped around her.


----------



## Westie Mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, it must be incredibly hard to watch your dog grieve too  My sister brought her little dog in to the room after Missy was gone, but he barely bat an eyelid. I didn't with my two. Thought it might be a bit much bringing all three.
> 
> Ty sleeps with me. Cash sleeps in the hallway.
> 
> She gets picked up for cremation tomorrow. Must admit it feels like an excessively long time to me for the whole process. I don't then get her ashes back for another week! Have had some sad moments this evening just realising that after tomorrow her physical body is no longer here...she's just gone...and the thought of her beautiful face burning...I need to stop torturing myself. Whilst she's still at the vets, there is a sense of her still being here. I just hope they handle her as the much loved pet she was. She's got a fave blanket with her that I hope they keep wrapped around her.


Bless you, it dies seem a long time but I'm sure it was the same with my Sophie. Although we never had the ashes (I'm not strong enough to scatter them or anything)

I hope you are doing ok. Sorry never got online last few days as twins are wearing me out.

I'm glad you still have a bedtime buddy though in Ty x


----------



## margy

Hope your holding up ok @Dogloverlou . I felt when my old dog Barney died that he never left because he is right here in the garden, I feel that will be the hard part of having them cremated. The waiting for them to come back x


----------



## Dogloverlou

I'm doing as well as can be expected. It's been hard going getting back to work because I have such early starts & am finding it difficult to go to bed much earlier than 2am! But getting back into a more normal routine now. 

I put her Equafleece away with her blankets & bed the other day and must have looked like a weirdo standing by my airing cupboard, face buried in her jumper crying my eyes out  Very hard to look at it hence why it's been put away. 

It's hard to believe it's already been a week. I feel I'm already forgetting the feel of her  I'm crying much less as a whole and having more 'upbeat' moments. The boys still haven't shown any recognition of her absence. I'm glad for it really but did think is this really the sum of my dog's relationships....Ty has been with Missy for 13 years! Dogs really proving I guess they live in the here & now. 

Oh, and really oddly, whilst on Monday I was really going through it regarding picturing her being cremated and kind of the finality of it. Since Tuesday it's bizarre because a complete calmness came over me, whether it's acceptance now or not, I just felt her gone from this world. Next hurdle is picking her ashes up.


----------



## margy

Have you planned what your doing with Missy's ashes?


----------



## Dogloverlou

margy said:


> Have you planned what your doing with Missy's ashes?


My sister & I are taking a small amount to add to some jewellery. The rest will be scattered eventually at our favourite beach, and one that Missy had many, many, happy times on - Freshwater West in Pembrokeshire. I had always thought of Missy being a free spirit hence why I wanted cremation tbh. Burying just didn't seem right for her. The thought of her running wild & free on her favourite beach brings me comfort.


----------



## margy

Can you believe Iv'e pulled my back chasing Suzie!! I took her out onto the front green and because I was in a hurry, didn't put her lead on. What harm I thought . Huh, no sooner had we got out of the gate she caught sight of someone walking their dog over the road and off she flew. My heart was in my throat as she was heading for the road. I managed to grab her and hurt my back bending over to get her, in fact I nearly fell over! She can definitely move fast when it suits her the little tinker. From now on she only goes out on her lead, naughty Suzie


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Still a lotta life left in our oldies when the want to make a run for it.


----------



## Maxgoh77

Missy will stay in heart forever.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I picked Missy's ashes up today


----------



## margy

I was thinking of you and wondering how you are. Hope you are ok.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> I picked Missy's ashes up today


Always an emotional event I know but you have her home now.
I saw a gorgeous little dog just like her in Paris last week at the Eurostar Terminal, couldn't take my eyes off her. I'm very taken with the breed.
Thinking about you.xx


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> Always an emotional event I know but you have her home now.
> I saw a gorgeous little dog just like her in Paris last week at the Eurostar Terminal, couldn't take my eyes off her. I'm very taken with the breed.
> Thinking about you.xx


I saw a Missy type dog at All about dogs in Newark early this year. Oh told me to stop staring at the dog!

Hugs to you @Dogloverlou at least Missy is home with you. There is no need to do anything with ashes at the moment, just knowing she's back home is enough in my opinion. Have given the same advice to my friend who lost her mum. She's not ready to do what was initially planned with the ashes yet a year on and it's fine.


----------



## Dogloverlou

margy said:


> I was thinking of you and wondering how you are. Hope you are ok.


Thank you. Hope your back is feeling better!



SusieRainbow said:


> Always an emotional event I know but you have her home now.
> I saw a gorgeous little dog just like her in Paris last week at the Eurostar Terminal, couldn't take my eyes off her. I'm very taken with the breed.
> Thinking about you.xx


Yes, got back in the car & had a cry. The company who cremated her left a little card too which was a nice touch & as it said 'in loving memory of Missy, a much loved pet & companion' it just broke my heart. 
Thank you. She was such an attractive little dog.



lullabydream said:


> I saw a Missy type dog at All about dogs in Newark early this year. Oh told me to stop staring at the dog!
> 
> Hugs to you @Dogloverlou at least Missy is home with you. There is no need to do anything with ashes at the moment, just knowing she's back home is enough in my opinion. Have given the same advice to my friend who lost her mum. She's not ready to do what was initially planned with the ashes yet a year on and it's fine.


Whenever I see one similar I always stare too. Especially if they have the shaggy long coat too.

Thanks. No immediate plans at the moment. This may be weird, but having never had an animal ( or human for that matter ) cremated I had no idea how the ashes would look. Was taken aback to find them not true to the dust you see thrown into the wind like films depict!

The actual thought of her being in that little tube...it's just bizarre. She's so missed.

Thank you for all your support ladies over these last few weeks...and months actually. It's definitely been a help to come here & share our worries and triumphs. I won't be going anywhere as I still have dear old Ty x


----------



## lullabydream

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you. Hope your back is feeling better!
> 
> Yes, got back in the car & had a cry. The company who cremated her left a little card too which was a nice touch & as it said 'in loving memory of Missy, a much loved pet & companion' it just broke my heart.
> Thank you. She was such an attractive little dog.
> 
> Whenever I see one similar I always stare too. Especially if they have the shaggy long coat too.
> 
> Thanks. No immediate plans at the moment. This may be weird, but having never had an animal ( or human for that matter ) cremated I had no idea how the ashes would look. Was taken aback to find them not true to the dust you see thrown into the wind like films depict!
> 
> The actual thought of her being in that little tube...it's just bizarre. She's so missed.
> 
> Thank you for all your support ladies over these last few weeks...and months actually. It's definitely been a help to come here & share our worries and triumphs. I won't be going anywhere as I still have dear old Ty x


I thought similar with my first dog whose ashes came back, and how heavy they actually are too. It is dusty though if you do scatter them. I scattered my dogs in our garden. 
I don't live there now but he loved the garden none the less.


----------



## shiblover

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah Ty has always seemed older than his years, but now he's actually old he doesn't really seem it. I would consider him around 9ish maybe if I didn't know him. Missy is 15 1/2, yes.
> 
> She would likely have more wandering off/confused moments but our walks are mostly isolated so it's rare we bump into other people. Lucy sounds like a girl after Missy's heart  You must try EVERYONE for food just in case.
> 
> My two are more food orientated than they ever was in their younger years. Both greedy and always looking for more.
> 
> Only have this pic to hand at the mo. My sister took it about a week ago


Thank you so much for sharing! She's so cute!


----------



## Dogloverlou

shiblover said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! She's so cute!


Thank you.


----------



## margy

It's with a heavy heart I'm sharing my sad news that last night we had to have Suzie pts. She appeared fine yesterday, even had a bark at people over the road when I took her on the green. Then at around 7pm she went outside and just stood there not moving,when she walked forward she kept staggering sideways. I went and carried her to her bed thinking something isn't right here. I sat and watched her noticing her eyes were rapidly moving sideways and she wasn't responding to me calling her. OH was home by then so we took her to the emergency vet who thought she'd either had a stroke or some kind of middle ear problem.She was really floppy and didn't even lift her head at the vet. They said we could leave her and they would pump meds into her which was an aggressive procedure and may not be successful especially in an old dog with a failing heart, or we could let her go peacefully. We knew straight away that it was time to say goodbye. We had Belle with us and it was all very gentle as I held her beautiful head and spoke into her ear she just fell asleep. I always had a horror of her dying of a heart attack in pain and alone because I was at work.The only consolation this way is that she wouldn't know what was going on.But boy it's been so hard coming home without her. She's still all around, her things ,her meds,her fur. We didn't sleep at all last night being in the bedroom without her ,she was such a restless sleeper that getting up in the night I always had to look where she was so I didn't tread on her. Then this morning just feeding Belle and Belle leaving a small amount of food as she always does for Suzie, then went looking for her because she wasn't pestering for it. I'm in floods of tears just writing this it's so hard.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh my love, that's so so sad , my heart aches for you.She was such a lucky little dog to have your love, she's resting now but you are left with the pain.
RIP Suzie, God Bless Margy, Belle and family.xxx


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh Margy, I am so very sorry for you and your family, we will all know how your feeling now and there is just nothing we or anyone else can say or do that will make it any easier for you, your OH or Belle.
As you say, & we all know and agree, better to go being held in loving arms than while you are not there, so be glad that was the case. You have proved your worth as a loving mum & dad in that you have let her go despite the heartache that you will feel for a long long time. It never gets any easier it just get easier to handle and the things that break your heart now will become the most beautiful memories in time. Your girl loved you as much as you loved her & will have expected you to do the best for her and not yourself, and that is what you did.
I to, & I am sure SusieRainbow, are both shedding a tear for your loss now & no doubt many others who have been on this journey with you will be coming on to say the same.
Run Free & Happy now Suzie we will all miss you sweetheart x
Sending love & hugs to you Margy, Your OH & to Belle x


----------



## margy

Thankyou both for your kind words of comfort. It means a lot to me as does all the posts on the other site. You and @SusieRainbow have been a great support to me this past year.xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

I'm so heartbroken for you @margy. I'm so sorry. She was a little trooper and her face always brightened my day up. You could see how sweet & gentle she was.

I know exactly how you feel regarding her still being all around. The triggers are everywhere! And as you say, sleeping is nonexistent those first few nights. I still struggle now actually & haven't really fell back into a regular sleep pattern as such.

I hope all our girls, Suzie, Tango, Missy, are together as the sweet old ladies they was, sharing stories of their amazing lives with us.

Hugs
xxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm so heartbroken for you @margy. I'm so sorry. She was a little trooper and her face always brightened my day up. You could see how sweet & gentle she was.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel regarding her still being all around. The triggers are everywhere! And as you say, sleeping is nonexistent those first few nights. I still struggle now actually & haven't really fell back into a regular sleep pattern as such.
> 
> I hope all our girls, Suzie, Tango, Missy, are together as the sweet old ladies they was, sharing stories of their amazing lives with us.
> 
> Hugs
> xxxx


Oh bless you, made me cry again !
I can just imagine our 3 old girls huddled together chatting about us, what a lovely image it conjures.


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm so heartbroken for you @margy. I'm so sorry. She was a little trooper and her face always brightened my day up. You could see how sweet & gentle she was.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel regarding her still being all around. The triggers are everywhere! And as you say, sleeping is nonexistent those first few nights. I still struggle now actually & haven't really fell back into a regular sleep pattern as such.
> 
> I hope all our girls, Suzie, Tango, Missy, are together as the sweet old ladies they was, sharing stories of their amazing lives with us.
> 
> Hugs
> xxxx


That's a lovely thing to say @Dogloverlou I knew you would understand having gone through this recently yourself. I feel like there's a stone in my stomach. I've been thinking of her all day and it hurts so much. I hope we all meet again in a better place xx


----------



## Animalfan

So sorry for your loss @margy. I can't begin to imagine how you and your family are feeling right now but know you are in my thoughts.
Love and hugs to you all x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How are you today Margy? 
Sorry Silly question really, but just wanted to let you know we are still thinking of you all X


----------



## margy

Thankyou for enquiring. Still feels strange not having Suzie around. I keep finding her hairs and it sets me of. Why do they have to leave us so soon? She really was a good girl never a bother. I miss her greeting me at the door and her big cuddles. Belle isn't a cuddly dog but is keeping me distracted the downside is we will have to go through this torture again when her time is up.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Daisy left me 3 years ago this Monday & trust me I can still cry at the drop of a hat. I touch her photo every night still and say goodnight to her & I probably always will. I carry of piece of her fur in a little bag in my handbag. I had a beautiful miniature made with her picture in it that I wear on my necklace and also a Morse Code bracelet made with a message, both from ETSY.
You must not keep looking at Belle in that way, she is still with you and she will be grieving in her own little way that her best friend is not there, so it would help you both to carrying on in a happy way as that is what Suzie would have wished & Suzie will now be carried in your heart where ever you go, whatever you do so she is in fact only a thought/heartbeat away.


----------



## margy

I have a lock of hair that I cut from her ear last year.It's in a little plastic bag. I thought I might have something done with it I'm not sure what.Or just keep it to look at.I loved her rich red hair. We are having her cremated through a company the vet uses. She will be done individualy and we're having her ashes back to scatter on Barney my old JRT's grave.In the past few months she took to lying away from us in a different room or the hall, I keep thinking of that poem about someone just being in a different room when they die, the vicar read it out years ago at my aunts funeral. I can't remember what it was called but I pretend she's just in another room lying there like she did.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Thankyou for enquiring. Still feels strange not having Suzie around. I keep finding her hairs and it sets me of. Why do they have to leave us so soon? She really was a good girl never a bother. I miss her greeting me at the door and her big cuddles. Belle isn't a cuddly dog but is keeping me distracted the downside is we will have to go through this torture again when her time is up.


I know just what you mean Margy, I keep looking at Reena and thinking that one day she'll be gone too. She is so cuddly,never off my lap, I will be so cold without her !


----------



## margy

That poem is called, Death is nothing at all. Ive just looked it up.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I have a lock of hair that I cut from her ear last year.It's in a little plastic bag. I thought I might have something done with it I'm not sure what.Or just keep it to look at.I loved her rich red hair. We are having her cremated through a company the vet uses. She will be done individualy and we're having her ashes back to scatter on Barney my old JRT's grave.In the past few months she took to lying away from us in a different room or the hall, I keep thinking of that poem about someone just being in a different room when they die, the vicar read it out years ago at my aunts funeral. I can't remember what it was called but I pretend she's just in another room lying there like she did.


I had a memory bead made with a bit of Tango's fur in, it's an orangey colour.


----------



## margy

I was thinking of something like that or getting a locket to put it in. You know the thing I miss most is doing her meds. Especially at this time of night she had to have her heart tablet around 6. Then at 6 in the morning, that tablet ruled our lives, when she first started taking it I put an alarm on my phone to remind me to give her it. Now I'm automatically thinking time for Suzies tablet.I had just picked a load of meds up on Wed. I hadn't even opened the envelope they were in, the vet said they'd take them back, it was hard going back there yesterday to hand them in. The staff were saying how sad they were as we were such frequent visitors they knew her well!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

margy said:


> That poem is called, Death is nothing at all. Ive just looked it up.


Look Up The Ship by Bishop Brent I am reading it at my Aunts funeral next Thursday & its so joyous at the end, think you would like it.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh bless you, made me cry again !
> I can just imagine our 3 old girls huddled together chatting about us, what a lovely image it conjures.


I'm sorry to make you cry Suzie xx It made me feel quite touched and comforted to think of them all together. I just want to think that it's a possibility 



margy said:


> That's a lovely thing to say @Dogloverlou I knew you would understand having gone through this recently yourself. I feel like there's a stone in my stomach. I've been thinking of her all day and it hurts so much. I hope we all meet again in a better place xx


I absolutely do yes. I showed my mum Suzie's birthday pictures the other week as I was sharing with her how lovely this little group of us have been and how precious our old dogs are. She loves Cavaliers anyway so instantly took to Suzie. She offers her condolences too. I like how our dogs reach more people than we think and that people can see and appreciate the life of love they shared with us. I have a Flickr stream that I've had since 2009 and the thousands of pictures I have of Missy has been shared and enjoyed by so many people around the world. It's touching to know her memory meant something to others. Just as Suzie's does too.



margy said:


> Thankyou for enquiring. Still feels strange not having Suzie around. I keep finding her hairs and it sets me of. Why do they have to leave us so soon? She really was a good girl never a bother. I miss her greeting me at the door and her big cuddles. Belle isn't a cuddly dog but is keeping me distracted the downside is we will have to go through this torture again when her time is up.


Yes I've been feeling this too. Somehow, with such an elderly dog Missy kind of demanded a lot of my time and needed more care. So much so that Tyler kind of took a back seat and I sometimes forget he's an old boy now! 14 years in January. I dread him taking a downward turn anytime soon.



margy said:


> I was thinking of something like that or getting a locket to put it in. You know the thing I miss most is doing her meds. Especially at this time of night she had to have her heart tablet around 6. Then at 6 in the morning, that tablet ruled our lives, when she first started taking it I put an alarm on my phone to remind me to give her it. Now I'm automatically thinking time for Suzies tablet.I had just picked a load of meds up on Wed. I hadn't even opened the envelope they were in, the vet said they'd take them back, it was hard going back there yesterday to hand them in. The staff were saying how sad they were as we were such frequent visitors they knew her well!


This is one of the hardest parts I think. I've just finished Missy's CBD oil up on Ty, but the heartache of picking that little bottle up daily knowing that's one of my last physical ties to her ( her little tongue is on that dropper ) has been immense. And as you say, just the daily routines. The vet sent all our receipts and stuff the other day and I just stood staring at her name in print for awhile just feeling like it's still real when her name is being typed out. I put it in a drawer someplace safe and will probably never chuck it to be honest.

Hugs to you xx


----------



## margy

Please thank your mum. Suzie worked her magic on everyone. Total strangers would often come up and coo over her, telling me they had a cavalier or knew someone who had one, she just had that sort of face that people loved, I often used to wonder what she looked like as a puppy. Cavalier pups are adorable. I'm overcome at so many people leaving condolences for her on the other thread and like you can't believe people in far off places knew my Suzie. People are so kind on this forum.


----------



## margy

I'm just wondering what others would do. It's the first time Belle will be left on her own tomorrow when we go to work. She will be left for around 3hrs before I can return for 30 mins then I leave again for another 3hrs. Usually I kept them in the kitchen and they slept (or I think they did ) while I'm gone. I wondered if tomorrow I should leave the doors open so that Belle can roam but then that might make her worse as that's not usual. I really hope she settles on her own or I don't know what I'll do. Suzie wasn't as needy as Belle and didn't care about being on her own.


----------



## lullabydream

Normally I would say background noise.. 

As she's older I would do your usual routine still, as that may help and go from there albeit with out Susie with her. 

Is it possible to warm her blanket/bedding before you leave if she only uses the kitchen area when left.

I think the first time is always gut wrenching for us. I was the same when I lost Gem. Jovi and Gem were always cuddled up they were a match made in heaven. He headed to the kitchen as normal when I had to go to work, all seemed good when I got home. If it hadn't as he was a foodie I think I would have added a Kong for him. See how, if he would settle with that.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I agree with Lullabydream, its not normal but try to keep it as normal as you can for her, when you leave do your usual things so she will accept your routine. She will find it strange at first but I am always amazed how so many dogs actually settle far more quickly than their owners to these things. No tears or extra cuddles before you leave just the norm, and the same when you come back in, much as you will want to grab her and cuddle & cuddle her, you can do that in time just try to make things 'normal' for now. x


----------



## margy

Thanks for your replies. It's more a kitchen diner with carpet in the dinning room where their bed was. I always just told them to be good and left, Suzie being the only one who heard with Belle being deaf. I suppose tomorrow I'll try to act normal, she knows when I'm in uniform that I'll be going out. Fingers crossed she doesn't bark or worse howl while I'm gone.


----------



## margy

I'm happy to report Belle was no problem today, she was asleep both times I returned so has settled fine. That's such a relief ,one less thing to worry over.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Excellent news, I thought of you at lunch time returning home and tiptoeing into the house to check on her, so very glad you have nothing but good to report. 
Such a weight off you mind, keep up the good work your helping yourself all the while you help Belle x


----------



## lullabydream

Brilliant news @margy sometimes are dogs are more resilient than we think. We just worry immensely about them, not always a bad thing.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How are you @margy?


----------



## margy

Getting by thank you . Work kept me busy but being at home is hard. I'm day off today and I don't want to be at home. Tears aren't far away, but I don't have any regrets that we didn't do the right thing. Thinking back Suzie had lost her happy face ,she often looked unhappy. I think life had become a burden. We did get the odd day when she would get lively as I wrote once before about her dashing of and I had to grab her. But those days were few and far between, mostly she slept all day and didn't want to go out anywhere. I would have another cavalier in a heart beat,they are special little dogs, but we aren't looking to get another dog until we retire. For me thats 6 years away.Funnily enough I do think Belle is enjoying being an only dog. She seems more relaxed because Suzie used to stumble onto her quite a bit, we laughed last week because Suzie sat on her head while climbing onto their bed, Belle did,nt respond except to give up and lie under the table out of harms way! She has a lump on her rear toe that the vet is keeping an eye on, she's on antibiotics and has ointment but it isn't going away. We're back to the vet in a fortnight to have it looked at. We will always remember Suzie for her kind and loving nature, I miss her affection and cuddles.


----------



## margy

We collected Suzie's ashes today from the vets. I didn't think I'd get upset but as soon as she handed them to me I cried. I couldn't bear to look in the bag so OH took them and put them in the spare room, he looked inside and said they were in a box with a ribbon and note. I will look at them on Mon when I'm on my own. The idea was to scatter them but OH thinks we should keep them in the box and store them somewhere. It's just brought it all flooding back again, how I miss her.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> We collected Suzie's ashes today from the vets. I didn't think I'd get upset but as soon as she handed them to me I cried. I couldn't bear to look in the bag so OH took them and put them in the spare room, he looked inside and said they were in a box with a ribbon and note. I will look at them on Mon when I'm on my own. The idea was to scatter them but OH thinks we should keep them in the box and store them somewhere. It's just brought it all flooding back again, how I miss her.


Not that it will help but my husband held on to our dog Jasper's ashes for about 7 years. It was only when we lost Cleo at home and that we could bury her that sge couldn't be alone so they were buried together.

It doesn't matter if plans change, its when you are ready.

Had a very similar conversation with a friend who lost her mum. She's not ready to part with her mums ashes yet so they remain in her home, which she gains comfort from. I said it will come, could be next year maybe a few years. It doesn't matter


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I still have Daisy's ashes in their container, they are the first thing I see when I wake in the morning & have sat there, since we got them back, she went on the 6th October 2016. This year I think I am ready to let them go, it now seems wrong to keep them when they could be scattered with my old Scampi's ashes and my late husbands all at the same walk. where eventually mine and Emma's will be scattered. 
There is no time scale for what you want to do with them or when, just think carefully where you want them to be when the time comes. My sister buried one of her old dogs ashes in their garden only to move the following year and always regretted it. I like the thought of my girls all running free in the area they loved most.

The tears can suddenly creep up on you when you least expect it, I am struggling a bit myself at present & as soon as I start to cry Emma comes running to me which then makes me smile.


----------



## Dogloverlou

margy said:


> We collected Suzie's ashes today from the vets. I didn't think I'd get upset but as soon as she handed them to me I cried. I couldn't bear to look in the bag so OH took them and put them in the spare room, he looked inside and said they were in a box with a ribbon and note. I will look at them on Mon when I'm on my own. The idea was to scatter them but OH thinks we should keep them in the box and store them somewhere. It's just brought it all flooding back again, how I miss her.


It's such a surreal feeling I found. To know our little dogs are in there.....I personally had to look right away & even sprinkled a small amount on to my hand. But, yes, now set aside & actually my plans to scatter her are put to the side for now. As @lullabydream said, we have all the time in the world to make those decisions if we even want to and there is no rush at all.

Thinking of you.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I go and look at Tango's rose every day, her ashes are buried in the pot.
The rose is still flowering and has lots of buds still to open. Just like my little sweetheart it's showing tenacity and a love of life.
Bobby has paid his respects to the pot most days too !


----------



## margy

I plucked up courage to open the box Suzie's ashes are in today and they look beautiful. A box on a cushion with her name in gold on. I love the thought of a pot with a rose as @SusieRainbow has done, so we have decided to store the ashes and when Belle goes we will put them together in a pot with a rose, as they were together in life I feel they should be together in death. Hopefully Belle will go on for a few years yet. Her tumour on her nose appears to be stable and there's no visual swelling there. The lump on her toe looks a bit better back at the vet on Fri.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Lovely idea, that way if every you move you can take the pot with you where ever you go.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I plucked up courage to open the box Suzie's ashes are in today and they look beautiful. A box on a cushion with her name in gold on. I love the thought of a pot with a rose as @SusieRainbow has done, so we have decided to store the ashes and when Belle goes we will put them together in a pot with a rose, as they were together in life I feel they should be together in death. Hopefully Belle will go on for a few years yet. Her tumour on her nose appears to be stable and there's no visual swelling there. The lump on her toe looks a bit better back at the vet on Fri.


That's such a sweet thought Margy, having them together. 
So glad Belle's lumps and bumps aren't too troublesome.xx


----------



## catz4m8z

So sad to think of losing them, I like the rose idea though. Hoping my lot will be around for a while longer.
Currently worried about hearing loss with Hannah, although at 11 I think she might be abit young maybe. The other night there was a mouse squeeking in the living room (meeces are my arch nemesis and Im not sure Im winning the war at the moment!:Shifty), the other dogs were instantly on alert but Hannah didnt pay any attention until it started chewing on the furniture (grrrrr!) which was a louder noise.
Also a firework has just gone off causing Adam to panic like crazy and yet Hannah has slept through it. Now Hannah is obsessed with small furries and terrified of fireworks so it makes me wonder.
Might be a trip to the vets in the future for a check up I think.


----------



## margy

We had a mouse once that was nesting behind my unit. We didn't know that until one day my daughter heard rustling behind it and noticed some carpet had been nibbled. We set a humane trap and caught it. We let it go in the woods. When we moved the unit there was a nest behind. The dogs must have just lay and watched this mouse run around as it had been running along the skirting board from the kitchen to the dining room!


----------



## catz4m8z

I hadnt used the upstairs of my house for several months when I realiesed I had a mouse problem....needless to say they were having parties and making themselves comfortable up there by the time I noticed!:Banghead Sadly humane traps didnt work, no matter what I put in them so its mouse armageddon here!:Nailbiting
Ive only seen one but I can track where they are by whatever the dogs are fascinated with!


----------



## margy

We caught ours with a malteser they like chocolate


----------



## SusieRainbow

We have a squirrel in the garden, it's stripped my hazel nut tree bare. Bobby has been sunning himself 10 feet away, totally oblivious to their activities.
I think he's broken .


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> I go and look at Tango's rose every day, her ashes are buried in the pot.
> The rose is still flowering and has lots of buds still to open. Just like my little sweetheart it's showing tenacity and a love of life.
> Bobby has paid his respects to the pot most days too !


Haha Bobby is a boy what do you expect!  My two would be exactly the same.

Speaking of Roses I've thought about one for Missy too, but can't find an appropriately named one so far. I think it's on the David Austin website, but there is an opportunity to purchase & name your own Rose on there and that appeals to me...even if it is just a bit of a ploy to make you spend the extra cash.



catz4m8z said:


> So sad to think of losing them, I like the rose idea though. Hoping my lot will be around for a while longer.
> Currently worried about hearing loss with Hannah, although at 11 I think she might be abit young maybe. The other night there was a mouse squeeking in the living room (meeces are my arch nemesis and Im not sure Im winning the war at the moment!:Shifty), the other dogs were instantly on alert but Hannah didnt pay any attention until it started chewing on the furniture (grrrrr!) which was a louder noise.
> Also a firework has just gone off causing Adam to panic like crazy and yet Hannah has slept through it. Now Hannah is obsessed with small furries and terrified of fireworks so it makes me wonder.
> Might be a trip to the vets in the future for a check up I think.


Sounds like she could be going a bit deaf, yeah. Tyler is the same now. An absolute wreck in his younger years of thunder storms, fireworks, even heavy rain! These days - nothing! He sleeps through everything. I always said it with Missy too, but for our noise sensitive dogs going deaf has it's advantages bless them.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Haha Bobby is a boy what do you expect!  My two would be exactly the same.
> 
> Speaking of Roses I've thought about one for Missy too, but can't find an appropriately named one so far. I think it's on the David Austin website, but there is an opportunity to purchase & name your own Rose on there and that appeals to me...even if it is just a bit of a ploy to make you spend the extra cash.
> 
> Sounds like she could be going a bit deaf, yeah. Tyler is the same now. An absolute wreck in his younger years of thunder storms, fireworks, even heavy rain! These days - nothing! He sleeps through everything. I always said it with Missy too, but for our noise sensitive dogs going deaf has it's advantages bless them.


David Austen have some lovely roses, Tango's is from them. ' Tottering-by-Gently'.
https://www.davidaustinroses.co.uk/type/shrub-roses?p=5

I found this one on line , 'A Faithful Friend' too, that seems quite appropriate.
https://tree2mydoor.com/products/a-...MIlvHE_uii5QIVSMjeCh3OsAnFEAQYASABEgKw0vD_BwE


----------



## margy

I love yellow roses, I have one in the garden and the perfume is much stronger than in the pink ones we have. Does your rose smell nice? It looks beautiful a lovely memorial.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I love yellow roses, I have one in the garden and the perfume is much stronger than in the pink ones we have. Does your rose smell nice? It looks beautiful a lovely memorial.


It's not overpowering, quite a subtle aroma, but I love it so much. It's quite unusual I think being a single-headed flower and the foliage is lovely too.


----------



## Animalfan

Hi everyone, its been a while since I posted and I found the recent news quite heartbreaking, difficult to read sometimes as I know one day...... I try not to dwell on that thought.
I’m needing advice atm. Jay has not been himself for the last few days. Every morning his tummy is rolling very loudly and he refused to eat breakfast one day, that is usually unheard of in this house! He hasn’t been sick or had diarrhoea but he was a little loose 20 mins ago. He’s been eating Lilys kitchen senior for the last few months now, he seems perkier and more energetic on this food but still had ghastly bottom burps. This will be day 4 now of the morning rolling tum but after a couple of hours he is back to his normal self. I switched him on to steamed white fish today in 4 smaller meals and if it happens again tomorrow I’ll be booking him in at the vets. Any thoughts or suggestions???


----------



## margy

Belle suffered with a noisy tum in the morning really noisy squeaking sounds and sometimes looked in pain, stretching etc. The vet prescribed liquid zantac and that did the trick. Hope he feels better soon and if not as you say the vet will give him something to make him more comfortable


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I used to use the doggy equivalent of Gavascon etc from the vets when Daisy got really bud tummy rumbles. Funny isnt it when we get bad tums we just go get some stuff & thats it worry over, when our precious dogs get, probably the same thing, we all tend to panic!
Hopefully Jay's problem is nothing more than an upset tum.


----------



## margy

Just wondering how Jay is doing @Animalfan? Did you have to visit the vets? We are taking Belle away from home for the first time in a few weeks.We don't go down to my sons because of having old dogs who like their routine,they usually come up here, but thought now there's just Belle we could go down on a Sat stay overnight in a dog friendly place and return on Sun. Big problem is son has a golden labrador so don't know how they will get on, and will she settle at night in a strange place?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

margy said:


> Just wondering how Jay is doing @Animalfan? Did you have to visit the vets? We are taking Belle away from home for the first time in a few weeks.We don't go down to my sons because of having old dogs who like their routine,they usually come up here, but thought now there's just Belle we could go down on a Sat stay overnight in a dog friendly place and return on Sun. Big problem is son has a golden labrador so don't know how they will get on, and will she settle at night in a strange place?


She will be fine as long as you are with her, even in a strange pub or hotel. Just make sure you play peace maker with the bigger dog as she may think she/he has a new playmate & bowl Belle over accidently.


----------



## Animalfan

margy said:


> Just wondering how Jay is doing @Animalfan? Did you have to visit the vets? We are taking Belle away from home for the first time in a few weeks.We don't go down to my sons because of having old dogs who like their routine,they usually come up here, but thought now there's just Belle we could go down on a Sat stay overnight in a dog friendly place and return on Sun. Big problem is son has a golden labrador so don't know how they will get on, and will she settle at night in a strange place?


Unfortunately we had to visit the vets several times. I've been meaning to update you but cant cope with discussing the situation. Yesterday he went for an ultrasound and we discovered he has ulcers in his duodenum, small bladder stones and a mass on his spleen. To say I'm devastated would be an understatement. My heart is broken.


----------



## margy

Oh my gosh I'm sorry to hear this.We are here for you if you ever feel you want to talk,x


----------



## Animalfan

margy said:


> Oh my gosh I'm sorry to hear this.We are here for you if you ever feel you want to talk,x


Thank you, it's been such a shock I cant quite get my head around the whole thing. The vet is going to call me tomorrow to discuss options but this is just something I have never had to think about before, I just can't think straight right now


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So sorry to hear about Jay, but the DuoD Ulcers can be calmed with liquid medication & DH's old dog had Stones which were removed by operation (she went on to 18); the spleen I cant suggest anything as at present I daresay the vet may want to investigate further so don't count Jay out yet. Wait until the vet tells you what the options are before you get too upset and transfer it to Jay - we all know how you will be feeling now & we are all with you so please don't think all is lost just yet. 
Sending virtual hugs to you and Jay.


----------



## westie~ma

Sorry to hear this @Animalfan xx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Animalfan said:


> Unfortunately we had to visit the vets several times. I've been meaning to update you but cant cope with discussing the situation. Yesterday he went for an ultrasound and we discovered he has ulcers in his duodenum, small bladder stones and a mass on his spleen. To say I'm devastated would be an understatement. My heart is broken.


So sorry to hear this. As @DaisyBluebell says though, don't think the worst yet. See what your vet suggests & take it from there. It might not seem as serious as you first thought x


----------



## Animalfan

DaisyBluebell said:


> So sorry to hear about Jay, but the DuoD Ulcers can be calmed with liquid medication & DH's old dog had Stones which were removed by operation (she went on to 18); the spleen I cant suggest anything as at present I daresay the vet may want to investigate further so don't count Jay out yet. Wait until the vet tells you what the options are before you get too upset and transfer it to Jay - we all know how you will be feeling now & we are all with you so please don't think all is lost just yet.
> Sending virtual hugs to you and Jay.


Thankyou @DaisyBluebell, its nice to know I'm not alone. Jay seems to be doing fine now, after a very rough week, he's back to his old self except for a very amateur haircut by the ultrasonographer! He's currently taking Omeprazole and liquid paracetamol for the ulcers and I'm expecting a call from my vet tomorrow to discuss my options regarding the other issues. I'll obviously have a better idea of exactly what is going on then, not that the ultrasonographer was vague, I was just dumbfounded and left without asking any questions. The vet who calls tomorrow will most certainly have the brains picked!


----------



## Animalfan

Dogloverlou said:


> So sorry to hear this. As @DaisyBluebell says though, don't think the worst yet. See what your vet suggests & take it from there. It might not seem as serious as you first thought x


I'm hoping so @Dogloverlou. As posted above, will have better information tomorrow so will know which way to head hopefully. Fingers crossed x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Just letting you know that you're in my thoughts too. The uncertainty is the worst part I think,hopefully tomorrow you'll know more and it won't be as bleak as you fear. xx


----------



## Animalfan

Here he is, my handsome boy, tucked up in his new bed without a worry in the world.
Wow I love this dog


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lovely boy,he looks so cosy and content,and I'm sure he's feeling your love.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

As far as Jay is concerned all is still right with his world, he may feel a bit crap at times but then his food is there, his water is there, his toys are there, his cosy bed is there & most importantly those he loves are there! That's all our dogs want from their lives & so he has it all no change as far as he is concerned - oh that we could live in the moment like they do!


----------



## margy

I've not had a good day today I've been thinking a lot about Suzie and how I'll never be able to bury my face in her fur or look into her melting eyes. . I'm frightened of not being able to remember her smell. I loved her so much and miss her. Sorry I'm being maudlin.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I've not had a good day today I've been thinking a lot about Suzie and how I'll never be able to bury my face in her fur or look into her melting eyes. . I'm frightened of not being able to remember her smell. I loved her so much and miss her. Sorry I'm being maudlin.


You won't forget her ! She'll stay in your heart forever, keep looking at your photos ,treasuring your memories. I've been wearing my memory bead today, it felt good.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I saved some of Daisy's stuff and sometimes I smell them n close my eyes, it makes the smell & sense of her even stronger- it's still raw for you now but I promise you too will be able to do the same one day and smile to yourself at the lovely memories of her. Just because you cant see her, doesnt mean she is not there!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Animalfan said:


> Here he is, my handsome boy, tucked up in his new bed without a worry in the world.
> Wow I love this dog
> View attachment 420467


He's so lovely. Reminds me of my Ty a lot! Did you hear back from the vet?



margy said:


> I've not had a good day today I've been thinking a lot about Suzie and how I'll never be able to bury my face in her fur or look into her melting eyes. . I'm frightened of not being able to remember her smell. I loved her so much and miss her. Sorry I'm being maudlin.


I'm with you right there @margy. I get the same waves of emotion about Miss & actually I've found myself feeling quite depressed which is obviously linked to her passing, but it's making things difficult  I found some fur of hers the other week, quite a long entwined strand & I sometimes pick it up just in general passing & stare wistfully at it or even stroke it! Sounds a bit weird I know, but it's the only way I can still touch her. Initially the first couple of weeks after her passing I could look at her pictures but now I feel unable to do that currently. I get an urge to grab my mobile & look at my gallery but always stop myself because I know It will only make me cry. All in good time I'm sure.

Not sure whether any of you are on Facebook & have seen this before but just thought it was worth copying & pasting here as it's so true & speaks to us all here I am sure. Apologies if it causes upset, I did shed some tears I must admit.

_''They tell you not to cry._

_ They tell you that it's just a dog, not a human being._

_ They tell you that the pain will be over._

_ They tell you that the animals don't know that they have to die._

_ They tell you that it's important not to let him suffer._

_ They tell you that you can have another one._

_ They tell you it's going to happen to you._

_ They tell you that there is more pain._

_ But they don't know how many times you've looked into your dog's eyes._

_ They don't know how many times you and your dog have looked into darkness alone._

_ They don't know how many times your dog was the only one who was by your side._

_ They don't know how much fear you have
at night when you wake up with your grief._

_ They don't know how many times your dog slept near you._

_ They don't know how much you've changed since the dog has become a part of your life._

_ They don't know how many times you hugged him when he was sick._

_ They don't know how many times you've acted like you didn't see her hair getting whiter._

_ They don't know how many times you've talked to your dog, the only one who really hears._

_ They don't know that it was just your dog who knew you were in pain._

_ They don't know what it feels like to see your old dog trying to say hello._

_ They don't know that if things went wrong, the only one who didn't go is your dog._

_ They don't know that your dog trusts you every moment of his life, even in the last._

_ They don't know how much your dog loved you and how it is enough for him to be happy, because you loved him._

_ They don't know that crying for a dog is one of the most noble, significant, true, clean and warmest things you can do._

_ They don't know when the last time you moved him with trouble... made sure it didn't hurt him._

_ They don't know what it felt like to pet their face in the last moments of their life...._

_ In Memory of all those who went over the rainbow bridge. You all have a place forever in our hearts''_


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> He's so lovely. Reminds me of my Ty a lot! Did you hear back from the vet?
> 
> I'm with you right there @margy. I get the same waves of emotion about Miss & actually I've found myself feeling quite depressed which is obviously linked to her passing, but it's making things difficult  I found some fur of hers the other week, quite a long entwined strand & I sometimes pick it up just in general passing & stare wistfully at it or even stroke it! Sounds a bit weird I know, but it's the only way I can still touch her. Initially the first couple of weeks after her passing I could look at her pictures but now I feel unable to do that currently. I get an urge to grab my mobile & look at my gallery but always stop myself because I know It will only make me cry. All in good time I'm sure.
> 
> Not sure whether any of you are on Facebook & have seen this before but just thought it was worth copying & pasting here as it's so true & speaks to us all here I am sure. Apologies if it causes upset, I did shed some tears I must admit.
> 
> _''They tell you not to cry._
> 
> _ They tell you that it's just a dog, not a human being._
> 
> _ They tell you that the pain will be over._
> 
> _ They tell you that the animals don't know that they have to die._
> 
> _ They tell you that it's important not to let him suffer._
> 
> _ They tell you that you can have another one._
> 
> _ They tell you it's going to happen to you._
> 
> _ They tell you that there is more pain._
> 
> _ But they don't know how many times you've looked into your dog's eyes._
> 
> _ They don't know how many times you and your dog have looked into darkness alone._
> 
> _ They don't know how many times your dog was the only one who was by your side._
> 
> _ They don't know how much fear you have
> at night when you wake up with your grief._
> 
> _ They don't know how many times your dog slept near you._
> 
> _ They don't know how much you've changed since the dog has become a part of your life._
> 
> _ They don't know how many times you hugged him when he was sick._
> 
> _ They don't know how many times you've acted like you didn't see her hair getting whiter._
> 
> _ They don't know how many times you've talked to your dog, the only one who really hears._
> 
> _ They don't know that it was just your dog who knew you were in pain._
> 
> _ They don't know what it feels like to see your old dog trying to say hello._
> 
> _ They don't know that if things went wrong, the only one who didn't go is your dog._
> 
> _ They don't know that your dog trusts you every moment of his life, even in the last._
> 
> _ They don't know how much your dog loved you and how it is enough for him to be happy, because you loved him._
> 
> _ They don't know that crying for a dog is one of the most noble, significant, true, clean and warmest things you can do._
> 
> _ They don't know when the last time you moved him with trouble... made sure it didn't hurt him._
> 
> _ They don't know what it felt like to pet their face in the last moments of their life...._
> 
> _ In Memory of all those who went over the rainbow bridge. You all have a place forever in our hearts''_


Very moving, thank you so much.


----------



## Aroreiel

My young lady is 11 now. Had her since she was 6 weeks old. Been giving us a lot of worry the past few weeks. Was ill with pancreatitis,












had ultrasound scans, blood tests and biopsies that have come back with enlarged liver (with lesions), gallbladder and adrenal glands. All tests pointing towards Cushing's Disease, has most of the symptoms. Will start her Cushing's treatment from tomorrow, I'm so anxious of medication. I hope it gets her back on track. Will need liver supplements too, my poor furbaby. The stress has been unbelievable. I love her so much, she's my bright spark.


----------



## margy

I'm sorry to hear your going through this stressful time . I don't know a lot about Cushings Disease and have never come across it. I hope the treatment will help her improve, she looks a lovely old lady, I love the photo of her with her paws crossed. She has such a happy face.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Aroreielif you could put a post on the Dog Chat threads as well as the Oldie Support group entitled 'Cushings Help please' there should be some help/info replies as I know there are a couple of members whose dogs have or had Cushings that may be helpful to you.
Its so hard when they get old and you have known them at their prime but at least your girl has a loving home and knows she will be taken care of whatever the problems are and you will have the support of this site too.
She looks a lovely girl, smiley face as mantioned by Margy too


----------



## Animalfan

Morning all, hope you’re all well and are oldies are plodding along nicely. Just wanted to update you on Jay. We’ve had a God awful couple of days but he seems to be back on track now.
The beginning of the week was great, in fact he was livelier than he’s been a a long time, I think the painkillers were helping his arthritis, then come Thursday morning and he was poorly again. He had stomach pain and then vomited with bits of blood in it. So we dash to the vets. He has painkiller injections and anti sickness meds and were sent home with an appointment for another ultrasound the following day. We get home and straight away I knew something was wrong. He was staggering and his back legs giving out he had haemorrhagic diarrhoea underneath himself. We rush back to the vets and he’s admitted because of a reaction to the painkiller. He spent the whole day on fluids and seemed happier when we collected him that night.

Friday morning, back to the vets for ultrasound, something isn’t quite right as he didn’t ask for breakfast. Me and the OH have already discussed options in case of poor results. So I’m teary, stomach in knots head completely frazzled when the ultrasonographer says the splenic mass has not grown, the ulcers are not as deep and appear to be healing but his intestinal walls have thickened a lot since his last ultrasound (give with one hand and take with another) his stomach was also full of food, even though he hadn’t eaten since Wednesday. He was then diagnosed with Ileus.
Admitted again for the day on fluids and Metaclopromide infusion.

I’m happy to say that he has more than bounced back, for how long we don’t know but one day at a time.


----------



## margy

You've all had a rough time by the sounds of it but glad he is improved. As you say you can only take one day at a time. I know that stone in the stomach feeling oh so well, my thoughts are with you x. Belle doesn't seem to be having much trouble with her mast tumour but I've noticed her breathing being more noisy when she's sleeping. We're going away to visit my son with her next wkend and staying in a dog friendly hotel but I have a feeling we may have to do a moonlight flit as I don't see her settling in a strange place overnight. Fingers crossed she surprises us and sleeps all night!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Jay is certainly trying everybody out isn't he - good on you boy keep em all on their toes. One day at a time thats all we can ask of them and ourselves. Your will know if and when it is the right time to do what is best for him and by the sounds of it he is not ready to give up yet so keep going as thats what he wants.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Margy, Belle may surprise you on her little trip away, just make things as normal as you can for her with extra cuddles etc for her being such a good girl. Fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Aroreiel

That's how I keep taking the days now, one at a time. They are so precious, especially now. It does make me feel sad, thinking back at how bouncy she was growing up, her running around like a greyhound, catching her frisbee, how energetic she was. It happens to us all. Time goes by so quickly though, it's not fair. I feel like I've not appreciated her more, even though I love her to the core. I wish I could just stop focusing on the bad things and just enjoy her because she's still here. I'm just a worrier, I can't let it go. These last few weeks have broke me, I'm so on edge. She bounced back bright and happy after her treatment at the emergency vets. I felt more relaxed. Then I gave her this Cushing's medication and now it's upset her stomach again. So I'm stopping it. I think the dose is too high. I think I probably will start a Cushing's thread. Its be good to talk to other people about their experiences.


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Margy, Belle may surprise you on her little trip away, just make things as normal as you can for her with extra cuddles etc for her being such a good girl. Fingers crossed for you all


Well we had our weekend away and I have to say you were right @DaisyBluebell Belle was a little star. Very well behaved and not a bit of trouble. She hasn't met my sons labrador before, he came bouncing over to her and she just lifted her lip and gave him the look, poor Buddy was scared of her , he kept his distance after that occasionally swivelling his eye in her direction when she wasn't looking! She settled in her bed in the hotel and slept all night, although I think she was exhausted by then as had missed her sleeps during the day. Here's a few photos


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh bless her,so glad she was a good girl ! It is easier taking one dog away rather than two ,isn't it ?


----------



## margy

Yes it is, I've never been away with them both. In the past few years Suzies mobility was very poor, even going out for the day was too much for her as she tired easily, I was really surprised at Belle sleeping last night when you think she wouldn't even sleep in her own house this time last year. We were thinking if going suddenly deaf was the problem rather than senility, as now she has adjusted to it there are no problems. The behaviour she displayed was what she does when she's anxious and I remember reading your post and a few others saying it sounded like anxious behaviour. I still give her the activait and zyklene though just in case.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Lovely pictures. 
Oh that's lovely news, so glad it went well, maybe another little outing sometime now you know she is capable of it. Mental stimulation is as tiring for them as much as physical is so no wonder she slept well!
We have had a few days away staying at our fav pup in Winterton, Norfolk. Emma loves attention and we were the only ones staying for a change so everyone who came into the pub to eat wanted to fuss her which for Emma is heaven! Lots of beach walking on a mostly empty beach but we had to keep a watch out for seal pups & their mums just in case!


----------



## margy

Already planning our next visit!!


----------



## margy

I got Belle an early christmas present, a heat pad. I put it on her bed last night as it was the coldest night so far this year. She slept full stretch on it bless her ,now Suzie isn't here for her to snuggle into she's feeling the cold. Well worth the money.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

That's a lovely idea for her. Does she have an Equafleece Margy? They lovely & warm too


----------



## Dogloverlou

Oh bless her Margy. So glad she enjoyed her break away & loves her heat pad. Lucky girl! 

I'm planning on getting Ty an Equafleece for Xmas/his birthday in early January, but debating which colour! I've also found a few good alternatives on Ebay. 

We're off to the vets at the end of the week for a once over and to have a look at his throat and lumps. Haven't been back since Missy so am sure it's going to be very emotional.


----------



## margy

Yes she has 2 Equafleeces purple and the teal. She wears them on walks. It will be emotional @Dogloverlou when you visit the vets, I had to take Belle a few days after we lost Suzie and I swear Belle thought we were going to seek her. She pulled to go in when usually I have to drag her, then she stood looking around at all the dogs. It just felt like when she saw Suzie wasn't there she reverted to her usual behaviour. Shaking and refusing to walk. I had to carry her to our seat. I hope it isn't too bad for you and Ty hasn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Animalfan

Just wanted to let you all know that I lost my handsome boy on Wednesday. I can’t describe how heartbroken I am. It’s been 4 days of absolute hell and I just cant find comfort in anything. I miss my boy so much, I just can’t imagine being without him. Never touching his silky fur or stroking his little head. Never seeing him bob his head around the corner to check on me. Devastated does not come close to how I feel. I just miss him so so much it hurts.


----------



## margy

I'm so very sorry to read this @Animalfan. I know how much it hurts as you know. I found great comfort from all the lovely people on here when I lost my Suzie. Even now I sometimes scroll back and reading them makes me feel a little better. Just seeing her name and speaking about her even posting her photos is keeping her close to me. Saying it will get better won't really help at the moment, tears still come easily for me when I think how much I miss her. Jay was a lucky dog to have been loved so much. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Dogloverlou

Animalfan said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I lost my handsome boy on Wednesday. I can't describe how heartbroken I am. It's been 4 days of absolute hell and I just cant find comfort in anything. I miss my boy so much, I just can't imagine being without him. Never touching his silky fur or stroking his little head. Never seeing him bob his head around the corner to check on me. Devastated does not come close to how I feel. I just miss him so so much it hurts.


I'm so sorry for your loss  What an awful few months it's been for loss of our beloved oldies. I know there is nothing that we can say that will make it any more bearable for you but know we are here for you. Don't feel alone in your grief, and if coming here helps then do so. We all understand x

In those early days/weeks I found that the selfish part of me wanted Missy back come what may, the fact she was in pain didn't really dissuade me from still feeling selfish. I now feel some degree of comfort she is out of pain and have more days of knowing I did the right thing versus feeling guilty and desperate.

Like Margy I find speaking her name, even typing it on here, makes her still feel very much with me.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Same here, it's nearly a year (12th December ) since I lost my beloved little Tango, I still get tearful talking about her here. For the most part though, my memories are happy ones. She made me laugh every day and followed me round like a shadow getting under my feet. 
It will get easier with time, for now give yourself room to grieve for him. He had such a lovely face !
Come and talk to us. I had so much love and support here when Tango died, every message was treasured.


----------



## Animalfan

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss  What an awful few months it's been for loss of our beloved oldies. I know there is nothing that we can say that will make it any more bearable for you but know we are here for you. Don't feel alone in your grief, and if coming here helps then do so. We all understand x
> 
> In those early days/weeks I found that the selfish part of me wanted Missy back come what may, the fact she was in pain didn't really dissuade me from still feeling selfish. I now feel some degree of comfort she is out of pain and have more days of knowing I did the right thing versus feeling guilty and desperate.
> 
> Like Margy I find speaking her name, even typing it on here, makes her still feel very much with me.


I do feel alone. It's a very lonely time, he was like my shadow and I miss him more than I could ever imagine. I just wasn't ready for him to go and I too would give anything to have him back. I know it's selfish but my pain is unbearable.


----------



## Animalfan

SusieRainbow said:


> Same here, it's nearly a year (12th December ) since I lost my beloved little Tango, I still get tearful talking about her here. For the most part though, my memories are happy ones. She made me laugh every day and followed me round like a shadow getting under my feet.
> It will get easier with time, for now give yourself room to grieve for him. He had such a lovely face !
> Come and talk to us. I had so much love and support here when Tango died, every message was treasured.





SusieRainbow said:


> Same here, it's nearly a year (12th December ) since I lost my beloved little Tango, I still get tearful talking about her here. For the most part though, my memories are happy ones. She made me laugh every day and followed me round like a shadow getting under my feet.
> It will get easier with time, for now give yourself room to grieve for him. He had such a lovely face !
> Come and talk to us. I had so much love and support here when Tango died, every message was treasured.


My memories are very happy ones, they even bring a smile for a brief moment but they make me miss him even more at the moment. It's so upsetting to think about him yet he's the only thing on my mind. It's the first time I've ever had to go through this and i genuinely thought I was losing my mind. I'm just a blur of heartache, emptiness, anger, despair, guilt. I just can't believe that he's gone


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh I'm so very sorry Animalfan. Right now you cannot find comfort in anything & we all understand that feeling. I truly wanted to die & be with Daisy when she went & that feeling went on for what felt like weeks. Every time someone loses their beloved dog on here its like loosing our own precious ones all over again, we all become so connected reading, writing seeing pictures of them its like we are all sharing each others dogs. All the time we can think talk or write about our lost ones they will be forever with us. Jay will never leave your memories or your heart or ours because we have all shared these times with you both too.
Weep when ever it overcomes you, but laugh too without feeling guilty that your doing so. Jay is safe, free from any pain now & knows you did what was expected of you when the time came because of your love for him.
RIP for a while Jay then give them dam squirrels hell sweetheart xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou

Animalfan said:


> I do feel alone. It's a very lonely time, he was like my shadow and I miss him more than I could ever imagine. I just wasn't ready for him to go and I too would give anything to have him back. I know it's selfish but my pain is unbearable.


It's totally understandable. It's so goddamn hard. We're here for you x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How are you @Animalfan ? Been thinking about you.


----------



## Animalfan

DaisyBluebell said:


> How are you @Animalfan ? Been thinking about you.


I'm doing ok thank you. I'm up and down, I miss him terribly. All his quirks and habits and our routine. I was feeling very lost and empty but last night we bought him the little sister we always promised him.

Today has been very bitter sweet and emotional. She brings smiles between the sorrow and she definitely keeps me busy but a small part of me feels like I've betrayed Jayden.


----------



## margy

Please don't think like that. When my beloved JRT Barney went just three weeks later we got Suzie. By chance we found her and I truly think Barney sent her to us, I'm sure Jay would be glad she is helping to heal your hurt. You will never forget him, he will always hold a special place in your heart.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

You are not feeling anything other than we have all felt when another 4 paws start to trot around the house that was once padded around by the previous beloved doggie occupant I can assure you. Jay would be so very happy that you can now share your heart with another little one. He would never had wanted you to love only him. Our hearts & love are meant to be shared by many. Be happy that you have been lucky enough to have another companion that needs your love & Jay will live forever in your memories & heart so he will never be more than a thought away from you now & you can call him back just by closing your eyes & asking him what to do when your new little girl starts behaving like a real PITA & I'm sure he will find a way of telling you how to cope with her!
The memories that are so hard to bear now will, I can assure you, one day be the most precious ones.
How about sharing a picture of this unnamed little girl for us to coo over?


----------



## Animalfan

margy said:


> Please don't think like that. When my beloved JRT Barney went just three weeks later we got Suzie. By chance we found her and I truly think Barney sent her to us, I'm sure Jay would be glad she is helping to heal your hurt. You will never forget him, he will always hold a special place in your heart.


Thanks for your kind words @margy, it means a lot. This is the first time I've ever been through this and I just keep thinking about what is the right or the wrong thing to do. Such a confusing and emotional time. I'm learning that everyone copes in their own way and I do think I've made the right choice. Next week my OH goes back to work and I think he and the whole family were a little worried I might slip into a depression with being completely on my own. Now I have Elsa. She will never replace Jay, she is a new edition to the family. We found her unexpectedly and she is a ***** of light in the darkness and my reason to carry on, which I'm sure, as you said, would make Jay happy.


----------



## Animalfan

DaisyBluebell said:


> You are not feeling anything other than we have all felt when another 4 paws start to trot around the house that was once padded around by the previous beloved doggie occupant I can assure you. Jay would be so very happy that you can now share your heart with another little one. He would never had wanted you to love only him. Our hearts & love are meant to be shared by many. Be happy that you have been lucky enough to have another companion that needs your love & Jay will live forever in your memories & heart so he will never be more than a thought away from you now & you can call him back just by closing your eyes & asking him what to do when your new little girl starts behaving like a real PITA & I'm sure he will find a way of telling you how to cope with her!
> The memories that are so hard to bear now will, I can assure you, one day be the most precious ones.
> How about sharing a picture of this unnamed little girl for us to coo over?


@DaisyBluebell After writing such a strong willed response to margy, your post brought yet another tear! Its just a rollercoaster atm!
Here is the new edition, Elsa.


----------



## margy

Aww she's gorgeous, bless her.


----------



## SusieRainbow

She's adorable, is she a dachshund ?
We rehomed Bobby 5 months after we lost Tango, he is a totally different beast despite being same breed, but such a welcome addition. It turns out he's distantly related to Tango from way back, we feel that she led us to him and would be happy that we found each other. He certainly keeps me on my toes !
There's no right or wrong way to feel or act in these situations, it's so personal.
I'm sure Elsa (LOVE the name !) will help you heal and keep you busy. It's a testimony to Jay that you have the love in your heart for another little pet.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

OMG Elsa you are the loveliest little girl, we all look forward to seeing you grow & reading your mum coming on here saying 'what the hell have I taken on' (as we all say at some time, especially when the needle sharp little daggers rip your hand to pieces!!) God Bless little Elsa happy healthy long life sweetheart. 
How lovely Animalfan, I am sorry I bought a tear to your eye, but as you say, its a roller coaster at present and for me that roller coaster effect lasted 6 months, until I held the little black thing that was Emma at 3 weeks old & I realised I needed now to let Daisy live in my heart while I prepared for Emma to come home to us. Its 3 years 1 month now since Daisy physically left us & I can still cry sometimes,even tho I have Emma. We all grieve in our own way, no way is right or wrong.


----------



## Animalfan

SusieRainbow said:


> She's adorable, is she a dachshund ?
> We rehomed Bobby 5 months after we lost Tango, he is a totally different beast despite being same breed, but such a welcome addition. It turns out he's distantly related to Tango from way back, we feel that she led us to him and would be happy that we found each other. He certainly keeps me on my toes !
> There's no right or wrong way to feel or act in these situations, it's so personal.
> I'm sure Elsa (LOVE the name !) will help you heal and keep you busy. It's a testimony to Jay that you have the love in your heart for another little pet.


She's actually a cocker x lab like Jay was hence the swift purchase. We had been thinking of a new addition for a while but then when Jay became unwell things were put on hold. Losing Jay broke my heart but he gave me 14 wonderful years, that far outweighs the pain I feel right now. I have my memories, many a photo and all my little keepsakes and he will forever be in my heart.


----------



## Animalfan

DaisyBluebell said:


> OMG Elsa you are the loveliest little girl, we all look forward to seeing you grow & reading your mum coming on here saying 'what the hell have I taken on' (as we all say at some time, especially when the needle sharp little daggers rip your hand to pieces!!) God Bless little Elsa happy healthy long life sweetheart.
> How lovely Animalfan, I am sorry I bought a tear to your eye, but as you say, its a roller coaster at present and for me that roller coaster effect lasted 6 months, until I held the little black thing that was Emma at 3 weeks old & I realised I needed now to let Daisy live in my heart while I prepared for Emma to come home to us. Its 3 years 1 month now since Daisy physically left us & I can still cry sometimes,even tho I have Emma. We all grieve in our own way, no way is right or wrong.


I'm pretty sure my rollercoaster will be a long ride. I still cry several times a day. Just a few silent tears at the most random of times but sometimes now its because of a happy memory or something Elsa has done that reminds me of an old Jaydog story. I'm not dwelling too much on the day I had to make that decision, I don't question what I did anymore as I know it was right for Jay but he is very much missed and longed for.


----------



## margy

Same here, sometimes I think should we have let them try to save Suzie. The vet said she didn't know if it was a stroke and they would have kept her in overnight and pumped drugs into her. But I knew she didn't want that. Its true when you know their time had come. I really think she'd had enough and life was becoming a burden. Taking herself away from us and lying in a different room was proof of that. Ordinarily she didn't separate herself from us, loving being near, but in the last days she didn't even lie near
Belle. But that doesn't make it any easier we still miss her so much it hurts.


----------



## Animalfan

margy said:


> Same here, sometimes I think should we have let them try to save Suzie. The vet said she didn't know if it was a stroke and they would have kept her in overnight and pumped drugs into her. But I knew she didn't want that. Its true when you know their time had come. I really think she'd had enough and life was becoming a burden. Taking herself away from us and lying in a different room was proof of that. Ordinarily she didn't separate herself from us, loving being near, but in the last days she didn't even lie near
> Belle. But that doesn't make it any easier we still miss her so much it hurts.


We did try everything we could with Jay. Initially he was diagnosed with duodenal ulcers and a small splenic mass. We immediately started ulcer treatment but decided against investigating the mass because of the anaesthetic and invasive surgery because if it was malignant there would be nothing we could do at his age as a splenectomy would have been far too much for him to deal with. The ulcers responded well to treatment but the ultrasound revealed serious thickening of the intestines which the vet suspected could be GI lymphoma. At this point Jay was still having more good days than bad so we carried on with palliative care. Unfortunately he had a run of 5 bad days and he gave me a look I have never seen before. It broke my heart but I knew what I had to do. I didn't want to risk anything rupturing and ending up with an emergency pts, keeping in mind that its better a day too soon than a day too late. We made everything very dignified and comfortable for him. The vet came to our home and I held him close. It was as peaceful as I had hoped for but devastating nonetheless.


----------



## margy

I was just posting on the main forum that it's been a year since I was lucky enough to find the oldies forum. I'm now wondering how our oldies are doing? Lucy and Ty I hope they are well?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How are you & Beautiful Belle??


----------



## margy

Belle keeps weeing on my carpet, I'm sure it's to do with the steroids she's on. If it keeps up I'll have to have a word with the vet. She also doesn't want to go for walks anymore. Just up the road and back with more time sniffing than walking, not so good in this cold weather when it's chilly standing around while she sniffs every blade of grass! How is Emma? I haven't seen you much on the forum lately.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Belle sniffing is mentally as stimulating as a long walk, I know its cold standing about but worth it to keep her mentally happy. Emma is as beautiful & as daft as ever.
I pop in to keep up with things but I am having some health problems myself at present & awaiting some test results. Thank you for asking.
Wonder how Animalfan is coping with her little Elsa!


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I was just posting on the main forum that it's been a year since I was lucky enough to find the oldies forum. I'm now wondering how our oldies are doing? Lucy and Ty I hope they are well?


Ironically it was a year ago yesterday since we lost our precious Tango. I've been feeling quite weepy as we also have an ongoing situation in the family relating to pregnancy loss ( my son and DIL )
I found this picture of Tango yesterday for the Advent thread,it melted my heart.
I will never forget your message that early morning @margy, it meant so much.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Ironically it was a year ago yesterday since we lost our precious Tango. I've been feeling quite weepy as we also have an ongoing situation in the family relating to pregnancy loss ( my son and DIL )
> I found this picture of Tango yesterday for the Advent thread,it melted my heart.
> I will never forget your message that early morning @margy, it meant so much.
> View attachment 425312


Ahh I'm so sorry for your son. I know how that feels. Yes I remember I had just joined the forum when you lost Tango. I never got to know her but she sounded a special little dog x


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Belle sniffing is mentally as stimulating as a long walk, I know its cold standing about but worth it to keep her mentally happy. Emma is as beautiful & as daft as ever.
> I pop in to keep up with things but I am having some health problems myself at present & awaiting some test results. Thank you for asking.
> Wonder how Animalfan is coping with her little Elsa!


I'm sorry to hear that hope all is well with your test results x


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Ahh I'm so sorry for your son. I know how that feels. Yes I remember I had just joined the forum when you lost Tango. I never got to know her but she sounded a special little dog x


Oh , she really was,but aren't they all? Your Susie had a big place in my heart.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena will qualify as an 'Oldie' in February, she will be 10 !
@DaisyBluebell, fingers crossed for good test results.xx


----------



## Animalfan

DaisyBluebell said:


> Belle sniffing is mentally as stimulating as a long walk, I know its cold standing about but worth it to keep her mentally happy. Emma is as beautiful & as daft as ever.
> I pop in to keep up with things but I am having some health problems myself at present & awaiting some test results. Thank you for asking.
> Wonder how Animalfan is coping with her little Elsa!


Me and little Elsa are doing fine. I haven't been around the forum as much lately as this was my favourite thread and I don't qualify much now Jay has gone. I find it a bit hard seeing the old grey muzzles and pics of our old friends. I still miss him terribly and the smallest and strangest of things can bring a tear. Christmas will be a tough one this year


----------



## Animalfan

SusieRainbow said:


> Ironically it was a year ago yesterday since we lost our precious Tango. I've been feeling quite weepy as we also have an ongoing situation in the family relating to pregnancy loss ( my son and DIL )
> I found this picture of Tango yesterday for the Advent thread,it melted my heart.
> I will never forget your message that early morning @margy, it meant so much.
> View attachment 425312


I liked for the pic of beautiful Tango, so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending love x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Animalfan said:


> I liked for the pic of beautiful Tango, so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending love x


Thank you. DIL miscarried last night.


----------



## margy

I'm very sorry for their loss. My thoughts are with you @SusieRainbow x


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I'm very sorry for their loss. My thoughts are with you @SusieRainbow x


Thank you. I'm so sad.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hi everyone! It's been a while it seems. Hope all the oldies are doing well? 

Today is an emotional one as it's Missy's bday. She would have been 17. I'm lighting a few candles and remembering the many great years we shared together & no doubt shed a few tears also.


----------



## margy

Dogloverlou said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a while it seems. Hope all the oldies are doing well?
> 
> Today is an emotional one as it's Missy's bday. She would have been 17. I'm lighting a few candles and remembering the many great years we shared together & no doubt shed a few tears also.


Yes I can remember Missy's birthday last year, you posted a sweet photo of her in a birthday hat, I was amazed at what a big age she was. A day of reflection. I had a few tears the other day for Suzie, it's in the evenings when we're all in the lounge that I miss her most. Seeing little Belle lying on her own instead of near her best friend.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Christmas is always a time for reflection of the loved ones we have lost but then let's think of how very lucky we have been to be in that position, had we not loved or been loved so much we would not be shedding those tears now.
Those loved ones, two legged or 4 legged, will be with us for as long as we live and then it will be our turn to join them again.


----------



## margy

@DaisyRainbow I wish I could have read this post before I sent my friend her Christmas card. I got her a thinking of you card and I struggled to find the right words to write in it .Your words would have been perfect. She lost her son to leukaemia last December. He was only 25. This Christmas is going to be tough for her. I very nearly messaged you as you always know the right sentiments to say.


----------



## margy

Sorry I meant to write DaisyBluebell!!


----------



## Guest

Ok so McKenzie isn’t quite an ‘oldie’ yet - she will be 10 next August. I’m just wondering how much exercise you give your oldies? I know it depends on the dog but Kenzie is so hard to ‘read’. 

Her idea of a good walk is not actually doing much walking - she much prefers to just sniff and barely move but that doesn’t give her much actual exercise. Currently she comes out with me and Elliot every morning for about an hour, but she doesn’t seem to love it and I spend the walk cajoling her to hurry up - if I let her go at her pace our 1 hour walk would probably take 3 hours. She’s not reluctant in the sense of not wanting to move due to being sorely anything, and she’s always been like this. She can have bursts of speed if she thinks a treat is forthcoming!

She does enjoy being out and about, she’s just not much of a fan of actual walking!


----------



## SusieRainbow

McKenzie said:


> Ok so McKenzie isn't quite an 'oldie' yet - she will be 10 next August. I'm just wondering how much exercise you give your oldies? I know it depends on the dog but Kenzie is so hard to 'read'.
> 
> Her idea of a good walk is not actually doing much walking - she much prefers to just sniff and barely move but that doesn't give her much actual exercise. Currently she comes out with me and Elliot every morning for about an hour, but she doesn't seem to love it and I spend the walk cajoling her to hurry up - if I let her go at her pace our 1 hour walk would probably take 3 hours. She's not reluctant in the sense of not wanting to move due to being sorely anything, and she's always been like this. She can have bursts of speed if she thinks a treat is forthcoming!
> 
> She does enjoy being out and about, she's just not much of a fan of actual walking!


Sounds just like Reena, she will be 10 in February. She does enjoy a walk more now we have Bobby too but 20 minutes sniffing and ambling is enough in this colder weather, she's happy for longer walks when it's nice and can go at a fair pace. 
OH has just taken them for a quick walk now before their supper, she needs cajoling for this evening walk and Ihave to pretend I'm going too . Once she's out of the door she's resigned to it.
What's the weather like there, is she more of a fair weather walker?


----------



## margy

I used to walk my neighbours westie along with my Parsons JRT Barney. At first he'd happily come but as he got older he just didn't want to walk, eventually I gave up and stopped taking him. I don't know why he didn't want to come he just refused to budge.


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> Sounds just like Reena, she will be 10 in February. She does enjoy a walk more now we have Bobby too but 20 minutes sniffing and ambling is enough in this colder weather, she's happy for longer walks when it's nice and can go at a fair pace.
> OH has just taken them for a quick walk now before their supper, she needs cajoling for this evening walk and Ihave to pretend I'm going too . Once she's out of the door she's resigned to it.
> What's the weather like there, is she more of a fair weather walker?


See Kenzie loves the going out bit, just not the walking bit! She doesn't like the rain or strong winds but otherwise doesn't really mind what the weather is doing. I think it's just that, in typical McKenzie fashion, she wants to do walks her way and doesn't like being told what to do! I'm wondering if I need to start walking them separately.



margy said:


> I used to walk my neighbours westie along with my Parsons JRT Barney. At first he'd happily come but as he got older he just didn't want to walk, eventually I gave up and stopped taking him. I don't know why he didn't want to come he just refused to budge.


In my experience once a Westie has decided they don't want to do something they won't budge, both figuratively and literally!


----------



## SusieRainbow

McKenzie said:


> _See Kenzie loves the going out bit, just not the walking bit! She doesn't like the rain or strong winds but otherwise doesn't really mind what the weather is doing. I think it's just that, in typical McKenzie fashion, she wants to do walks her way and doesn't like being told what to do! I'm wondering if I need to start walking them separately.[/Q_UOTE]
> I.


think @westie~ma was having smilar issues with her Mont, she bought him a stroller to use when he got tire so she could walk further.
What works well for us is an extra walk for Bobby in the evening on his own if Reena really doesn't want to go. He does enjoy the one-to one and OH walks faster than me


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> think @westie~ma was having smilar issues with her Mont, she bought him a stroller to use when he got tire so she could walk further.
> What works well for us is an extra walk for Bobby in the evening on his own if Reena really doesn't want to go. He does enjoy the one-to one and OH walks faster than me


I think Kenzie is far too busy investigating the world to sit happily in a stroller.

I think the problem at the moment is our walks aren't really fulfilling either dogs' needs. Elliot has to constantly stop and wait for Kenzie, and Kenzie gets constantly told to hurry up. I just worry that if I let Kenzie just do her ploddy sniffy walks she won't be getting enough actual exercise, and I don't feel she's quite at the age where exercise doesn't matter.


----------



## Dogloverlou

margy said:


> Yes I can remember Missy's birthday last year, you posted a sweet photo of her in a birthday hat, I was amazed at what a big age she was. A day of reflection. I had a few tears the other day for Suzie, it's in the evenings when we're all in the lounge that I miss her most. Seeing little Belle lying on her own instead of near her best friend.


Yes, amazing to see her decline physically after that. She looked so bright and healthy in that pic. I know what you mean about the times of day you most miss them. For me it's still our bed time routine that stirs up the most emotions.



McKenzie said:


> I think Kenzie is far too busy investigating the world to sit happily in a stroller.
> 
> I think the problem at the moment is our walks aren't really fulfilling either dogs' needs. Elliot has to constantly stop and wait for Kenzie, and Kenzie gets constantly told to hurry up. I just worry that if I let Kenzie just do her ploddy sniffy walks she won't be getting enough actual exercise, and I don't feel she's quite at the age where exercise doesn't matter.


You might be surprised at how she takes to a stroller. Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine Miss accepting one but she ended up really enjoying her little strolls. Granted, she was much older. At 10 she was still bounding around like a 3 year old!


----------



## Animalfan

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas, it was a tough one without Jay but we enjoyed old memories of Christmases past.
























Just to add, little Elsa had a very busy Christmas this year.








I would just like to wish you all a happy, healthy new year and lots of love and luck for 2020 x


----------



## margy

Happy New Year to you and yours also, it's going to be a busy one with your little Elsa with lots to look forward to. She's growing fast!


----------



## margy

Belle has begun acting oddly again, I think it may be to do with the steroids she's on or she really does have dementia and it's worsening. She's stopped asking to be out now and has had quite a few accidents weeing on the carpet. I try to put her out regularly, but if I get distracted and forget she does it on the floor. Also she will stand around for hours just staring into space sometimes whimpering, usually from about 4 in the afternoon until 9 at night.This is every day. Luckily she sleeps all night probably because she's tired by then. Also she won't walk further than the end of the road, I might need to visit the vet to see if she may have a pain or something.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh Margy I'm so sorry to hear about Belle, see what the vet says. Did Belle ever go on Vivitonin when it was discussed once b4?
Daisy was put on that when she went like your describing Belle & it made a big difference to her.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Animalfan said:


> Hope everyone had a merry Christmas, it was a tough one without Jay but we enjoyed old memories of Christmases past.
> View attachment 427549
> 
> View attachment 427550
> 
> View attachment 427551
> 
> Just to add, little Elsa had a very busy Christmas this year.
> View attachment 427552
> 
> I would just like to wish you all a happy, healthy new year and lots of love and luck for 2020 x


Lovely lovely pictures & wonderful memories too


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh Margy I'm so sorry to hear about Belle, see what the vet says. Did Belle ever go on Vivitonin when it was discussed once b4?
> Daisy was put on that when she went like your describing Belle & it made a big difference to her.


No the vet thought it wouldn't do her any good, but I did start her on Activait which she still takes and did seem to perk her up. I think it's both a symptom of the steroids and the dementia as it's around the time I'm getting ready to prepare food that she starts standing around, and the steroids have made her more interested in food, also if my OH is upstairs on the computer and I'm downstairs she won't settle until we're all in the same room, so some separation anxiety is starting. I'll ring the vet today and get her in for a chat.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Hows Belle's eyesight n hearing margy? Anxiety behaviours sometimes starts when either or both of those start to get worse?


----------



## margy

Yes we did think that when she went deaf, I think she may be getting cataracts which won't help. I'm taking her in to see the vet this afternoon, she needs her nails cut too as now she isn't being walked far they look long.Ive just called back home to let her out and have my break and when I opened the door , before she saw me, I could hear her crying. This is the first time she has been left on her own since before christmas as hubby has had a fortnight off. I can't really enjoy my job when I'm worrying about her being on her own. This morning she saw me in uniform and didn't follow me around which she has taken to doing when I have ordinary clothes on so thought she would be ok as she seems to know that in uniform means I'm going out. Just have to hope she settles back into her routine now everything is back to normal after the holidays.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Yes we did think that when she went deaf, I think she may be getting cataracts which won't help. I'm taking her in to see the vet this afternoon, she needs her nails cut too as now she isn't being walked far they look long.Ive just called back home to let her out and have my break and when I opened the door , before she saw me, I could hear her crying. This is the first time she has been left on her own since before christmas as hubby has had a fortnight off. I can't really enjoy my job when I'm worrying about her being on her own. This morning she saw me in uniform and didn't follow me around which she has taken to doing when I have ordinary clothes on so thought she would be ok as she seems to know that in uniform means I'm going out. Just have to hope she settles back into her routine now everything is back to normal after the holidays.


So sorry Belle is causing you concern again. Tango was always more anxious when my OH went back to work after a break but did settle after a while,she loved us all to be together.
@Westie Mum found Rescue Remedy drops very helpful for her oldie, have you tried them at all ?


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> So sorry Belle is causing you concern again. Tango was always more anxious when my OH went back to work after a break but did settle after a while,she loved us all to be together.
> @Westie Mum found Rescue Remedy drops very helpful for her oldie, have you tried them at all ?


I'll give it a try, thanks. My other Parsons Terrier suffered terrible separation anxiety when he got elderly and because he was both deaf and practically blind he used to howl if we weren't around, I'm afraid Belle will get like that. Just have to hope not.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Fingers crossed for vet visit. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## margy

Back from the vets and you know, I couldn't relay very well why I was there! I know that there is no easy answer and if there was a magic pill for old age then I would be out of a job! We have come away with a bag full of pills and potions so hopefully it will all keep her going. The vet thinks she has some pain in her elbow and has given her paracetamol syrup for this. Suzie also took this in fact I had a feeling of di ja vou. Remembering coming out of there with loads of meds for her. Then we had the usual meds Belle is already on, piriton, Tagamet liquid and a drug the vet thought we might like to trial called Selgian to see if it helps with her behaviour and anxiety. I'm willing to try anything although it can take a while to take affect. I'll report back on how she does.Everything crossed.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Well that's sounding promising. Fingers crossed just one thing helps her.


----------



## margy

During my shift today I managed to get home 3 times to check on Belle. The first time mid morning I was disheartened when I got out of my car to hear her barking. I don't know if I did the correct thing but I shook my finger at her and looked angry so she would see I wasn't happy at her barking. Then I took her out the front for a little walk, the second time I came back a few hours later at lunch time all was quiet and she was asleep. I gently woke her and gave her a treat for being settled, the same at 330 when I came home to stay, she was asleep so I gave her a treat. Do you think this is the way to make her understand I don't want her barking?


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> During my shift today I managed to get home 3 times to check on Belle. The first time mid morning I was disheartened when I got out of my car to hear her barking. I don't know if I did the correct thing but I shook my finger at her and looked angry so she would see I wasn't happy at her barking. Then I took her out the front for a little walk, the second time I came back a few hours later at lunch time all was quiet and she was asleep. I gently woke her and gave her a treat for being settled, the same at 330 when I came home to stay, she was asleep so I gave her a treat. Do you think this is the way to make her understand I don't want her barking?


I suspect she's barking because she's anxious, so not sure that showing your displeasure would help with that. Rewarding the calm behaviour is good though, and she's obviously calmer knowing that you will be back before too long.


----------



## margy

Yes I wasn't sure if showing displeasure was the right thing to do. I probably did it out of frustration and concern about her disturbing my neighbours. Maybe just ignore her if she's barking when I come home and reward if she's settled?


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Yes I wasn't sure if showing displeasure was the right thing to do. I probably did it out of frustration and concern about her disturbing my neighbours. Maybe just ignore her if she's barking when I come home and reward if she's settled?


I think I would ignore her. Try and make comings and goings as calm as possible, no fuss .
Reena is so excited when we come back together (me and OH ) she wees on the carpet .
A calmer approach works well with her.


----------



## margy

Ah bless her. Suzie always came to welcome me home with a wagging tail, Belle doesn't, if she's on her bed she just looks up, this morning she was standing facing away from me and didn't see me come in. I touched her and she turned around. I think it's a combination of the steroids and maybe dementia that's causing this change, she's definitely anxious but her face has changed. Her eyes bulge out more I often think she looks like a little mouse. She's also obsessed with food. Something she didn't bother much about before, right now she's whining and pacing, waiting for me to cook her fish.


----------



## margy

Can I ask @SusieRainbow, forgive me if it's too upsetting, but when Tango had her mammary cancer, did the vet treat it with Prednisone?


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Can I ask @SusieRainbow, forgive me if it's too upsetting, but when Tango had her mammary cancer, did the vet treat it with Prednisone?


No , Tango never had any steroids for anything.
She did behave as though she had a steroid-induced appetite though !
How is Belle today ?


----------



## margy

Not good and reading the side affects of the steroid has made me fear the worse for her, she seems to have most of them. Pacing, panting sometimes at night, increased appetite, lethargy as in not wanting to go for a walk and yet won't lie down, drinking and urinating more often. If these new meds don't work to help with her anxious behaviour then I will have to ask the vet if we can try something else. The vet did say we could reduce the dose of the steroid and I did that ages ago when she first went on it.It worked until a few weeks ago when I noticed her nose looked swollen so upped it again which leaves us in the position we're in now. Ive reduced it again to see how she goes as she is hard work at the moment. I don't want her to live her life in this anxious state, constantly wandering around, often crying and when she is asleep she keeps waking up and looking up to make sure your there. Luckily she sleeps all night.I think we have got used to this behaviour but my daughter brought my attention to it yesterday and asked is it fair on her if she's tormented. My husband doesn't see it but I'm afraid I do.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh bless her, I wish I could offer more help but I think its just trial & error at the moment till you find the right meds at the right dosage. Sending virtual hugs to you both.


----------



## margy

Your support is much appreciated x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How is Belle doing margy?


----------



## margy

Thankyou for enquiring, much the same I'm afraid. I've been days off yesterday and today but had to go out and when I came back and got out of my car she was yowling. We'll just have to wait for the new med to take effect, I don't know what else to do.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Your doing the only thing you can, by trying everything you can. Its still early days with the new meds so dont be too disheartened yet. Fingers crossed something will click in once the new meds have had a chance to build up.
Wanted to let you know I, & I'm sure others on here, are thinking of you & Belle, & keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome soon.


----------



## SusieRainbow

DaisyBluebell said:


> Your doing the only thing you can, by trying everything you can. Its still early days with the new meds so dont be too disheartened yet. Fingers crossed something will click in once the new meds have had a chance to build up.
> Wanted to let you know I, & I'm sure others on here, are thinking of you & Belle, & keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome soon.


Yes indeed Margy, you're very much in my thoughts too. I wonder if she's started missing Suzie more and feeling insecure ? Specially when you're out.


----------



## margy

That's what hubby thinks too. Luckily my neighbours aren't the sort to complain but may go and explain why she's become noisy. We'll give these tablets a chance also I've gotten some Bach Rescue to try, I'll keep you all posted,


----------



## margy

Guess where we've just been for our walk? Through the woods! We haven't been on that walk since the summer when Belle decided she didn't want to go so far anymore. She was trotting along like her old self, instead of trailing behind sniffing instead of walking. That paracetamol must be doing the trick. She is still not settled when I leave and is waiting in the kitchen for me returning, but the past few days I haven't heard her barking so maybe { whisper} things are improving.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh that lovely news, has made my day, so happy for all concerned. Good girl Belle


----------



## margy

little Belle looking more and more like a little mouse, don't you think?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

She is beautiful whatever you think she looks like, fabulous ears too


----------



## margy

She's a little pet. I really wish I didn't have to work and could stay with her. I find myself getting stressed if I have to leave her too long. Today I was on a course so she was alone for 4 hours, normally I wouldn't worry if Suzie was here to keep her company. I didn't hear any barking on arriving home but that's not to say she wasn't crying and she had a wee on one of the pads I'd left down. Unfortunately my daughter was also at work or she would have called in to let Belle out.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Would there be anyone else who could pop in to let her out for a pee then a little cuddle to resettle her?


----------



## margy

I've been racking my brains to think of someone. My lovely neighbour used to but she recently went into a care home and the new neighbours work. The couple on the other side are also elderly and not really dog people. It's difficult because I don't really know what area I'll be working in or how long I'm going to be out for until that morning. If I was really desperate and working away all day with visits around 30 minutes I will try taking her. But I can't when on a course for hours, she couldn't be left in the car that long. Summer will become a problem too, that's why I don't want her to get used to coming with me. It is a dilemma. Most days are fine and I'm near home and able to nip back periodically. That was the norm until a few years ago when my job changed, and we started to get sent further afield.


----------



## SusieRainbow

She is so sweet, I wish you lived near me, I would love to spend some time with her !
I was always anxious leaving Tango, not so much these 2 I have now, but can't imagine we'll ever be able to leave Bobby in the car, he hates it !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Could you see if there is a dog walker in your area (groomers usually know of someone) that would come in just to let her out & give her a cuddle ?

Just a thought but try ringing the Cinnamon Trust and ask if there is anyone in your area that could help. I am a member of them and if they have someone in your area they could put you in contact.


----------



## margy

Thanks @DaisyBluebell , my daughter suggested using the dog walker I used when they got married and I was going to ring her, but she needs plenty of notice and my manager doesn't give you that. I only found out I was going on this course a few days ago. As you can see it isn't easy as my job isn't set hours or times. I will investigate the Cinnamon Trust, if someone could come at short notice in my area that would be ideal.


----------



## margy

Hello, I'm here with more woes. I've just had Belle back to the vets. She hasn't eaten since Sat, just some chicken scraps from hubby last night. She has also vomited bile over that time, but seems alert and still wants to go on a walk. Because she isn't eating I'm having trouble getting all her meds down her throat and this morning she crunched down on my thumb, ouch! Plus I've found a few under furniture that have been spit out later. The vet thought she may have a bug, she gave her an anti sickness injection and took some bloods, I'll get the results this afternoon. She said the injection will make her hungry and to offer her hot dogs as they do that at the surgery. Well I,ve offered her some but she just sniffed snd walked away. Showing no signs of eating anything. I made the mistake of googling her tumour as the vet didn't tell me much. Her tumour is located under her top lip where it meets the gum, thats why her snout was swollen. Apparently tumours in the mouth are of a higher grade than on the body surface and more likely to spread. Depending on the results of the blood test, and wether she starts eating ,the vet will get her in for a scan. Worrying times.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Hello, I'm here with more woes. I've just had Belle back to the vets. She hasn't eaten since Sat, just some chicken scraps from hubby last night. She has also vomited bile over that time, but seems alert and still wants to go on a walk. Because she isn't eating I'm having trouble getting all her meds down her throat and this morning she crunched down on my thumb, ouch! Plus I've found a few under furniture that have been spit out later. The vet thought she may have a bug, she gave her an anti sickness injection and took some bloods, I'll get the results this afternoon. She said the injection will make her hungry and to offer her hot dogs as they do that at the surgery. Well I,ve offered her some but she just sniffed snd walked away. Showing no signs of eating anything. I made the mistake of googling her tumour as the vet didn't tell me much. Her tumour is located under her top lip where it meets the gum, thats why her snout was swollen. Apparently tumours in the mouth are of a higher grade than on the body surface and more likely to spread. Depending on the results of the blood test, and wether she starts eating ,the vet will get her in for a scan. Worrying times.


Oh dear @margy, sorry to hear that, very worrying.

We're just back from the vet with Reena, the groomer noticed a bleeding gum last week, it was very inflamed with a severe tartar build up on her canine teeth. She only had a dental in July with 13 extractions, the vet said her teeth looked like she had 2-3 years of build up , not 6 months.
This is the same vet who did the dental.
She was found to have abnormal liver enzymes on her pre-op bloods probably due to dental sepsis so that's a worry. So we've got 10 days antibiotics, review in 4 weeks and if no better back in for a deep clean and GA.
I've been using Plaque Off, dental chews( not Dentastix) , Dentisept, but she doesn't tolerate brushing at all. I will have to persevere !


----------



## 3dogs2cats

margy said:


> Hello, I'm here with more woes. I've just had Belle back to the vets. She hasn't eaten since Sat, just some chicken scraps from hubby last night. She has also vomited bile over that time, but seems alert and still wants to go on a walk. Because she isn't eating I'm having trouble getting all her meds down her throat and this morning she crunched down on my thumb, ouch! Plus I've found a few under furniture that have been spit out later. The vet thought she may have a bug, she gave her an anti sickness injection and took some bloods, I'll get the results this afternoon. She said the injection will make her hungry and to offer her hot dogs as they do that at the surgery. Well I,ve offered her some but she just sniffed snd walked away. Showing no signs of eating anything. I made the mistake of googling her tumour as the vet didn't tell me much. Her tumour is located under her top lip where it meets the gum, thats why her snout was swollen. Apparently tumours in the mouth are of a higher grade than on the body surface and more likely to spread. Depending on the results of the blood test, and wether she starts eating ,the vet will get her in for a scan. Worrying times.


 Oh so sorry you are going through such a worrying time, it is awful when they are on medication but they wont eat, I had to have my lad at the vets because he wouldn't eat but his medication had to be given with food! My vet said they had been seeing lots of dogs off their food and vomiting and I have since spoken to several other owners who have said their dog(s) have been ill and off their food. Maybe there is something similar in your area and Belle has picked up the bug. Sending positive wishes that she starts to eat soon xx


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh dear @margy, sorry to hear that, very worrying.
> 
> We're just back from the vet with Reena, the groomer noticed a bleeding gum last week, it was very inflamed with a severe tartar build up on her canine teeth. She only had a dental in July with 13 extractions, the vet said her teeth looked like she had 2-3 years of build up , not 6 months.
> This is the same vet who did the dental.
> She was found to have abnormal liver enzymes on her pre-op bloods probably due to dental sepsis so that's a worry. So we've got 10 days antibiotics, review in 4 weeks and if no better back in for a deep clean and GA.
> I've been using Plaque Off, dental chews( not Dentastix) , Dentisept, but she doesn't tolerate brushing at all. I will have to persevere !


Belle didn't like a tooth brush but she would let me rub her teeth with one of those rubber finger thingys and she liked the taste of the meat tooth paste. Have you tried one of those? I hope the antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Belle didn't like a tooth brush but she would let me rub her teeth with one of those rubber finger thingys and she liked the taste of the meat tooth paste. Have you tried one of those? I hope the antibiotics do the trick.


I have tried the finger brushes, she just hates anything in her mouth, apart from food ! I 've done a big Amazon order , a soft small headed toothbrush, Logic gel, Veggiedent chews , RoyalCanin Dental food and some PlaqueOff chews. Ouch, my credit card !
Have you tried something like mashed sardines to tempt Belle ? Or could you make her some chicken soup that she could drink ?
Poor little girl, she must be miserable.


----------



## margy

Yes, we tried sardines on Sat and we were having success with some sausage which was great for hiding her meds in. But she just won't have anything since then,she looks as if she wants to, then sniffs and turns away. She is still having a bowel motion, goodness knows where thats coming from, and it's not diarrhoea it's just soft. She is sleeping a lot and lately is waking in the night for a wee. I'm trying to keep optimistic but it's hard.


----------



## margy

Just had the results of her bloods and they're good. I've made an appointment provisionally for tomorrow as if she doesn't start to eat tonight then we have to discuss our options. The vet hasn't ruled out her cancer has spread and so she would need a scan. It's up to us whether to go ahead with this as in the long run there's no cure but at least we would know for sure.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Just had the results of her bloods and they're good. I've made an appointment provisionally for tomorrow as if she doesn't start to eat tonight then we have to discuss our options. The vet hasn't ruled out her cancer has spread and so she would need a scan. It's up to us whether to go ahead with this as in the long run there's no cure but at least we would know for sure.


Oh Margy !Good that her bloods are OK, what did they test for ?


----------



## margy

Kidney and liver. Her heart sounded well. She often eats for hubby who is due in soon. Fingers crossed it's just a bug that the vet said is going around.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Kidney and liver. Her heart sounded well. She often eats for hubby who is due in soon. Fingers crossed it's just a bug that the vet said is going around.


How is Belle this morning, did your hubby get her to eat ?
Bobby threw his supper up last night, most unusual, but normal service resumed this morning.


----------



## margy

I was at work but he said she had chicken and some of her sausage. Wouldn't have even a bite of food for me the tinker! She didn't bring anything back up and has been fine this morning although won't eat her bf but did eat a chew. I cancelled her vet app as it looks like it was a nasty bug. Unusual for a bug to last 4 days, thats what made us think it was something more sinister. I hope Bobby isn't about to get it, although a younger dog can fight these thing off better. Belle seems to have attached herself to my OH since we lost Suzie, she follows him around and frets when he's at work. He's def her favourite


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I was at work but he said she had chicken and some of her sausage. Wouldn't have even a bite of food for me the tinker! She didn't bring anything back up and has been fine this morning although won't eat her bf but did eat a chew. I cancelled her vet app as it looks like it was a nasty bug. Unusual for a bug to last 4 days, thats what made us think it was something more sinister. I hope Bobby isn't about to get it, although a younger dog can fight these thing off better. Belle seems to have attached herself to my OH since we lost Suzie, she follows him around and frets when he's at work. He's def her favourite


I'm so glad she's eaten !
Bobby is the same with my hubby, he was away for 3 days last week, and although Bobby's appetite was as voracious as ever he was definitely missed ! Bobby spent a lot of time waiting by the back door bless him.
Reena is very attached to me .


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Si sorry to read about our oldies (I'm in Canada at present so not bee on much) but b4 I left there were LOTS of messages being put out about a really bad sickness, with or without bloody poo, by vets & on a other dog forum I'm on.
Do hope your doggies are ok soon. X


----------



## margy

Thought I hadn't seen you on the forum for a while and was hoping all was well. Hope you are ok? I was reading on line that there is a lot of sickness going around a sort of doggie norovirus. Luckily Belle hasn't had any more sickness but still isn't eating well.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I haven't been around in a while so have missed following the updates. So glad to hear Belle is feeling brighter & eating @margy. How is she now?

Nothing new to report here really. Ty celebrated his 14th birthday at the beginning of January and apart from lumps & bumps and a throat condition that the vet suspects is progressive, he's doing ok.


----------



## margy

Good to hear Ty is doing ok, happy belated birthday to him. Belle still isn't eating much, only managed to get a few pieces of chicken into her yesterday. She might be still feeling off colour after her virus. As long as they're plodding along we're happy.


----------



## Aisha Wright

Westie Mum said:


> Just wondering how our oldies are getting on.
> 
> Lucy is 14 and is in quite good health at the moment. She's pain med free right now although still having a monthly laser treatment round her back, back legs which helps keep her moving, although she's less inclined to be off running nowadays, prefers a gentle stroll or a carry  plus obviously her joint supplements. We've been using Yumove plus recently in the morning with a bit of joint aid added in the evening.
> 
> Her separation/general anxiety has hit an all time high recently so we've been trying various things with the Vet and the help of my step son who's been doggy sitting while I'm at work (part time 4 mornings a week). The Vet says it's quite common with oldies and the onset to congenitve disfunction. She's on Aktivait, 2 Dorset's skullcap & valerian, Bach Rescue Remedy (all added to food twice a day) and DAP plug in ...... since adding the Rescue Remedy, she's been the most happy and settled she's been in a very long time. I actually cried the first time I watch her on camera just take herself onto the back of the sofa and sleep while I was at work
> 
> Otherwise she's fit and healthy, just had her bloods done as was worried all these supplements/herbal things would be overloading her, but everything's fine and relieved for now, that we don't have to go down the more sedative type of meds from the vets.
> 
> Poppy and Oscar are throughly enjoying the new happy Lucy aswell, instead of keeping away from Mrs Grumpy
> 
> We are away in Norfolk this week. Having a Leisurely day in the garden as both exhausted from all the decorating at home!
> View attachment 357176
> 
> 
> And photo my daughter sent me the other week of Lucy chillin
> 
> View attachment 357175
> 
> 
> So ......how's everyone else's getting on ?


How do you usually clean the waste? 
On a scale of 1 to 10 how pleasant is the task?


----------



## margy

I'm pleased to report we seem to have settled on the right dose of steroid. You were right @DaisyBluebell finding that correct dose has improved her behaviour. Also the selgian seems to be working, the vet we saw the other day mentioned her dog was on it too which gave me heart.
How is Reena doing on her antibiotics? @SusieRainbow.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I'm pleased to report we seem to have settled on the right dose of steroid. You were right @DaisyBluebell finding that correct dose has improved her behaviour. Also the selgian seems to be working, the vet we saw the other day mentioned her dog was on it too which gave me heart.
> How is Reena doing on her antibiotics? @SusieRainbow.


Her gum still looks red but she's eating whatever she's offered , chews, kibble ( Royal Canin Dental), wet food etc, no sign of discomfort or bleeding. 
I contacted the owner of her littermate, apparently she has the same dental issues as Reena in that her teeth quickly become coated in plaque/tartar, and there is believed to be a genetic tendency for it. Wire-haired Dachshunds are more prone to dental disease than smooths and long-haired. 
That makes me feel better !


----------



## margy

Suzie had problems with her teeth also. It was the way they were positioned. Luckily she didn't mind me brushing them. She was a dream really. You could do anything with her. The groomer often mentioned how well behaved she was. Belle is the total opposite!


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Suzie had problems with her teeth also. It was the way they were positioned. Luckily she didn't mind me brushing them. She was a dream really. You could do anything with her. The groomer often mentioned how well behaved she was. Belle is the total opposite!


Reena is very good and calm at the Vet apart from attention to teeth and claws ! I'm really going to persevere with brushing though.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh excellent news for you both. Im still in very snowy Quebec but been checking in to see how the girls are doing x


----------



## Dogluver57

Westie Mum said:


> Just wondering how our oldies are getting on.
> 
> Lucy is 14 and is in quite good health at the moment. She's pain med free right now although still having a monthly laser treatment round her back, back legs which helps keep her moving, although she's less inclined to be off running nowadays, prefers a gentle stroll or a carry  plus obviously her joint supplements. We've been using Yumove plus recently in the morning with a bit of joint aid added in the evening.
> 
> Her separation/general anxiety has hit an all time high recently so we've been trying various things with the Vet and the help of my step son who's been doggy sitting while I'm at work (part time 4 mornings a week). The Vet says it's quite common with oldies and the onset to congenitve disfunction. She's on Aktivait, 2 Dorset's skullcap & valerian, Bach Rescue Remedy (all added to food twice a day) and DAP plug in ...... since adding the Rescue Remedy, she's been the most happy and settled she's been in a very long time. I actually cried the first time I watch her on camera just take herself onto the back of the sofa and sleep while I was at work
> 
> Otherwise she's fit and healthy, just had her bloods done as was worried all these supplements/herbal things would be overloading her, but everything's fine and relieved for now, that we don't have to go down the more sedative type of meds from the vets.
> 
> Poppy and Oscar are throughly enjoying the new happy Lucy aswell, instead of keeping away from Mrs Grumpy
> 
> We are away in Norfolk this week. Having a Leisurely day in the garden as both exhausted from all the decorating at home!
> View attachment 357176
> 
> 
> And photo my daughter sent me the other week of Lucy chillin
> 
> View attachment 357175
> 
> 
> So ......how's everyone else's getting on ?


----------



## Dogluver57

Hmmm, I am in the USA, why am I having trouble uploading a photo? Is there a size limit? My maltese Lhasa Apso is 17 years old and 3 months and needs at least 2 frontals pulled. He is sneezing and hacking so I am having a delema on what to do. His sneezing has to be related to the 1 loose tooth. Its very small behind the canine tooth


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogluver57 said:


> Hmmm, I am in the USA, why am I having trouble uploading a photo? Is there a size limit? My maltese Lhasa Apso is 17 years old and 3 months and needs at least 2 frontals pulled. He is sneezing and hacking so I am having a delema on what to do. His sneezing has to be related to the 1 loose tooth. Its very small behind the canine tooth


The vet is the only person who can advise you on this.
Unfortunately there is a block on posting photos and links until you have 25 posts.


----------



## Dogluver57

SusieRainbow said:


> The vet is the only person who can advise you on this.
> Unfortunately there is a block on posting photos and links until you have 25 posts.


Thank you


----------



## Dogluver57

Dogloverlou said:


> Lovely to hear the oldies updates. So glad Lucy is feeling less grumpy @Westie Mum and enjoying ruling the roost still
> 
> I literally have Missy on only her daily joint supplement. She seems stiff on occasions but not hugely and still gets a turn of speed at the beach or in the fields. But on the whole she is a lot more sedate and mellow. Her eyesight continues to fail her - she will miss treats directly in front of her and choose to sniff them out instead and she has had a couple of walking into closed door moments  She also has accidents indoors too. Not enough to warrant incontinence meds currently as it's not everyday, but they are definitely more frequent.
> 
> Ty at 12 years is his usual lazy self. Lumpy as hell! But the few I've had aspirated have been fatty lumps so I'm happy to monitor the rest as of the moment. One thing we have had some issues with is his eating, not his lack of appetite or anything, but rather the fact he seems to have difficulty swallowing sometimes which results in him standing stock still and his neck tightening and almost swelling. I always think the worst since Missy's choking incident so it puts the fear of god into me when he has these episodes but I've recently started soaking his kibble before feeding and *touch wood* we've not had another episode in a good couple of weeks.


Dasaquin is also really good for dogs


----------



## Dogluver57

rona said:


> Thanks. We feel a bit odd and lost and miserable. No dog in the house just isn't right.


I understand, its a terrible feeling


----------



## Dogluver57

rona said:


> Lost Muddy 6 weeks ago from nasal cancer


So sorry


----------



## Dogluver57

SusieRainbow said:


> So sorry Belle is causing you concern again. Tango was always more anxious when my OH went back to work after a break but did settle after a while,she loved us all to be together.
> @Westie Mum found Rescue Remedy drops very helpful for her oldie, have you tried them at all ?


My dog has severe separation anxiety. I have to hire a pet sitter. He is 17 yrs old


----------



## Dogluver57

Dogloverlou said:


> Happy to report she's almost entirely her normal self today. No more funky looking eyes and she's eaten her breakfast with more gusto this morning. Still a bit tentative but the difference in her is like night & day! God knows what was wrong yesterday but it was very peculiar and concerning, mostly just because of her subdued behavior and she was also unsteady on her feet etc. But just breathing a sigh of relief today
> 
> So sorry to hear about Chevy @Maria_1986. I hope the continued vet investigations turn up results. It's so difficult when they start fading in front of your eyes piece by piece but it does sound like she still lives a fulfilled and happy life.
> Is she on meds for her incontinence?


Dogs always have ups and downs...


----------



## Dogluver57

Maria_1986 said:


> So glad she is better today @Dogloverlou .
> 
> She has been on propalin for incontinence for a few years to good effect. But the shear volume of water makes it hard for her to get out before she needs to go. She tries her very hardest but doesn't always make it and as she sleeps very deeply now sometimes she goes without realising. It's not worrying her luckily and I can live with the nappies, puppy pads and waterproof sheeting. Luckily she can come to work with me and the people I work with love her too so she always has company and they don't mind that she is leaky.
> 
> She is 13ish @SusieRainbow - she was a rescue so not 100% sure of her exact age but we have had her 5 1/2 years now and she was about 8 when we adopted her. I hope Tangos digestive system makes a speedy return to normal, these oldies sure like to keep us on our toes!


Bless your dog.... I had a rescue, unknown age, passed awzy 2 months ago. She had to be around 15 yrs old. The sweetest angel


----------



## Dogluver57

Biscuit123 said:


> Teddy's not doing as well  Long story short we were able to move back to the house he was born raised in for three years. He's really slowing down. sleeps until 8:00 nowadays. And barely ever plays ball. We don't take him for walks anymore because his body can't handle it. He's ten year old cakapoodle any tips for making him more comfortable?


Soft music, a stuffed toy, a warm blanket.


----------



## Dogluver57

Kimmikins said:


> Scrumpy gets fed 4 times a day, but that's because of his insulinoma. My view is that when they get to a certain age they're allowed to have a little cushioning...as long as they're not massively overweight some extra food is ok


My older dog eats 3 small meals a day and is not overweight. He does well


----------



## Dogluver57

Animalfan said:


> :ArghhHi all,
> Wasn't too sure about where to post as my situation fits into a few different threads.
> 
> I've just found out today that my old boy has kidney disease. I'm devastated. I'm not too sure as to all the details as the shock left me a little lost for words in the consult room, so I'm sat here blubbering into a glass of much needed wine with a million questions whirling in my head.
> 
> The short version of the story is.... we went to the vets for his geriatric check up, hes 13 and half, with the thought of starting pain meds for his arthritis but blood results revealed kidney disease so been advised to hold off on pain/ anti inflammatory meds for one month till a repeat blood test.
> 
> Any advice, info or tips are very welcome if only for my peace of mind


I would limit the protein and research the best diets for kidney disease. Keep your dog hydrated too


----------



## Dogluver57

Kimmikins said:


> Scrumpy Jack's blood tests came back, and his fructosemine levels were low, 170-180 and normal starts at 190. We treat the dog, not the numbers though and he seems to be really benefiting from the gabapentin  Mum says he doesn't seem confused at all in the mornings now, so hopefully it was discomfort causing apparent confusion and now he's feeling less sore in the morning when he wakes up.
> And today we had some lovely snuggles; he was demanding fusses rather than just laying on the arm of the chair like he has done recently. Tomorrow I can hopefully take him for a quick stroll to see how he does now that he's been on the painkillers for nearly a week.
> View attachment 369500
> View attachment 369501


What an adorable dog. They know when they are loved.


----------



## Dogluver57

margy said:


> Am in a bit of a dilemma and wondering what you would do. Suzie has gone off her prescription food, she always had the dried food and enjoyed it,then went off it so I started her on the tinned. Now she's leaving that. At this time in her life I'm wondering if I should just feed her what she wants as she always loved food and I don't want her losing weight again. Even though the prescription diet is to support her kidneys while she's taking ferusimide.


My dog has been on Royal Canin, Urinary SO...for crystals and to eliminate stones. It has worked...great for him. Every now and again, he gets bored with it. So I am give him about 1/2 cup of white rice (easier to digest than brown). And a quarter cup of fresh skinless boiled chicken, grounded up. I throw a few chicken pieces in a processer. I add 4 small cooked soft carrots and about 3 peas. Add just a tad of warm water. My dog eats it right up. Or you can mix a bit with his prescription diet.


----------



## Dogluver57

margy said:


> little Belle looking more and more like a little mouse, don't you think?
> View attachment 429931


Adorable


----------



## Dogluver57

margy said:


> We caught ours with a malteser they like chocolate


Chocolate is bad for dogs


----------



## Dogluver57

Animalfan said:


> She's actually a cocker x lab like Jay was hence the swift purchase. We had been thinking of a new addition for a while but then when Jay became unwell things were put on hold. Losing Jay broke my heart but he gave me 14 wonderful years, that far outweighs the pain I feel right now. I have my memories, many a photo and all my little keepsakes and he will forever be in my heart.


I know how hard it is. Been through it so many times. When your ready, adopt a new baby in his honor


----------



## Dogluver57

margy said:


> Oh it,s so hard having the responsibility of life or death. Don't we wish they could all just go peacefully in their sleep. I would say you know your dog better than anyone. But sometimes I look at Suzie and wonder is it time? Then she,ll surprise us by being quite active and I think, no a little longer. It,s a difficult time for us all at the moment isn't it. I,m sure you'll do whats best, and maybe be led by your vet


They are always up and down. When they stop eating is usually when you know


----------



## margy

Dogluver57 said:


> They are always up and down. When they stop eating is usually when you know


Hello and welcome to the oldies thread, your little dog has done well to get to that grand old age. Unfortunately some of the dogs you have commented on have passed away, my Suzie was PTS in October, Belle is still around though. I would love to be able to get a pet sitter for her to alleviate the separation anxiety but I'm back and forward to my home and she is often only left for a few hours or sometimes just 30 minutes. Luckily I have understanding neighbours, but if they start to complain I will have to look into doing something about it.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogluver57 said:


> They are always up and down. When they stop eating is usually when you know


As @margy says ,several of the dogs you've commented on have died, can you please check dates and read through threads before commenting ?
It can be quite upsetting for owners to get such comments on their posts.


----------



## Torin.

@margy, @Dogluver57 is doing a run on commenting on and quoting posts from October/ November for no clear reason. I've already pointed out to look at timestamps. I do agree that it's particularly upsetting on an oldies thread


----------



## SusieRainbow

Torin. said:


> @margy, @Dogluver57 is doing a run on commenting on and quoting posts from October/ November for no clear reason. I've already pointed out to look at timestamps. I do agree that it's particularly upsetting on an oldies thread


Yes, I saw your comment and commented myself.Hopefully solved the issue.


----------



## Dogluver57

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, I saw your comment and commented myself.Hopefully solved the issue.


Why is it upsetting? Are people still on threads or on the site that originally posted. I don't always noticed the date... I am new so ease up.

Or perhaps this site should move old post


----------



## Dogluver57

SusieRainbow said:


> As @margy says ,several of the dogs you've commented on have died, can you please check dates and read through threads before commenting ?
> It can be quite upsetting for owners to get such comments on their posts.


Why don't they just move old posts, most websites do that. Its not intentional


----------



## Torin.

Dogluver57 said:


> Why is it upsetting? Are people still on threads or on the site that originally posted. I don't always noticed the date... I am new so ease up.
> 
> Or perhaps this site should move old post


It's upsetting because it's a thread about old dogs, and you're asking after events that happened 4+ months ago. It's already been spelt out for you that this is upsetting because the dogs in question may have died in the time since.

It's a good idea to get into the habit of looking at the date consciously. Every post has a date on it.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogluver57 said:


> Why don't they just move old posts, most websites do that. Its not intentional


This particular thrread is an ongoing one where we update and discuss our dogs. it would not be appropriate to remove old posts and threads because they contain a lot of relevant information.
You have been asked several times to check the dates and read through threads before commenting, that is good forum etiquette.
So I would request you to show some sensitivity.


----------



## Dogluver57

Torin. said:


> It's upsetting because it's a thread about old dogs, and you're asking after events that happened 4+ months ago. It's already been spelt out for you that this is upsetting because the dogs in question may have died in the time since.
> 
> It's a good idea to get into the habit of looking at the date consciously. Every post has a date on it.


I will try to look at the dates, its not intentional...ease up. The Admins should really move the old posts. Most websites date thread 2012, 2013, etc


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogluver57 said:


> I will try to look at the dates, its not intentional...ease up. The Admins should really move the old posts. Most websites date thread 2012, 2013, etc


I have already explained why we don't remove old threads, this is how our forum is run and will continue to run.
And I won't 'ease up' on asking you not to post inappropriate comments.


----------



## Dogluver57

SusieRainbow said:


> This particular thrread is an ongoing one where we update and discuss our dogs. it would not be appropriate to remove old posts and threads because they contain a lot of relevant information.
> You have been asked several times to check the dates and read through threads before commenting, that is good forum etiquette.
> So I would request you to show some sensitivity.


Sorry, the UK must operate their threads differently than in the US. Its not a big deal to comment on an old thread... as I said before, its not intentional...

You most certaintly can move threads with good info... and date them. I know its probably a lot of work. I am trying to posts so I am able to post a picture of my dog. 25 posts is a lot before you can post a photo.

After that, I most likely won't be posting much. Just like to hear feed back regarding my old dogs dental.


----------



## Torin.

Dogluver57 said:


> Most websites date thread 2012, 2013, etc


So does this one. As had been said multiple times not just every thread, but every POST has a date on it. If it's a recent post it will say e.g. "2 minutes ago" or "3 days ago". If it's longer ago then there will be an actual timestamp including the date in full. It's at the bottom of posts on both desktop and mobile. On longer running threads such as this one at both the top and the bottom of the page there's also a list of the page numbers of the thread, so you can easily jump to the most recent bit of conversation.

If you're struggling with it this much perhaps just take some time to familiarise yourself with how the forum works without commenting? It's all very well asking people to ease up on you, but think about others' feelings too.


----------



## Dogluver57

SusieRainbow said:


> I have already explained why we don't remove old threads, this is how our forum is run and will continue to run.
> And I won't 'ease up' on asking you not to post inapproprtate comments.


My comments are not inappropriate, they have been informative. I told you I will try to look at dates. This is new to me, so stop making it such a big deal. Its only a website


----------



## Torin.

Dogluver57 said:


> My comments are not inappropriate [...] stop making it such a big deal. Its only a website


I'm astounded that you still don't understand why your comments on this thread were inappropriate  PF is only a website, but these are people's pets and animal family members. I'll bow out of this now. I just... can't get my head around the insensitivity.


----------



## Kimmikins

Well, since my notifications dragged me back here I should have a catch up. I’ll admit it got a bit hard to keep checking in after Scrumpy Jack; I tried because I didn’t want it to seem that I’d got what I needed and then left, but it just kept reminding me of how short their lives are, even when they reach a “grand age”, and that just makes me sad.

I guess Sara is close to being an oldie now that she’s 8!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kimmikins said:


> Well, since my notifications dragged me back here I should have a catch up. I'll admit it got a bit hard to keep checking in after Scrumpy Jack; I tried because I didn't want it to seem that I'd got what I needed and then left, but it just kept reminding me of how short their lives are, even when they reach a "grand age", and that just makes me sad.
> 
> I guess Sara is close to being an oldie now that she's 8!


I think Reena qualifies now she's 10. 
I agree, it is sad to see them aging, but then old dogs are so special.


----------



## Dogloverlou

My dog is one of those that has passed away since my earlier posts you have quoted @Dogluver57. I'm not offended but as pointed out already probably best to read the dates of posts before responding.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How are our oldies doing folks?


----------



## margy

A little update on Belle who is ticking along nicely. We got her steroid adjusted to half every other day and that agrees with her. No more weeing every hour or pacing around. She does sometimes just stand and stare but that's more a case of her dementia. She enjoys her walks again now the paracetamol is easing her aches. I take her with me to work if she would be left for hours at home, otherwise for shorter times as long as I tire her she settles until I return. We will face the summer problems when they come. Hope the other oldies are keeping well?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

That's all sounding pretty good margy. Are you still able to get out for little walks?
We took Emma out to Clumber Park yesterday, we got there early and only saw about 12 people in all as we wallked all round the lake. We did not stop for our usual coffee & sausage roll as people were starting to come in by the time we got to the restaurant area. Any one you met were all staying well apart but we did all talk to each other. It was lovely to get out in the fresh air.


----------



## margy

Yes we get down to the park again, she is enjoying getting out and about , we go early when theres no one around.


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> How are our oldies doing folks?


Tyler us doing well. Have noticed him start to slip whilst jumping in the car or on the sofa. But I have him on joint supplements and hope that can help keep the aching joints at bay for a while longer.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Any way of stopping him jumping into car etc? Are you able to catch his bum so as to help him a bit?


----------



## Tillystar

How old does your doggie have to be to join the oldie thread?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Well that's a difficult one to answer. 
My old Daisy was 17 but as lively as a button to the last so I don't think she would have considered herself old.
But from an owners point of view I think our Pet Insurance always seems to double when they reach around 9 so I guess we could pick that if we have to pick an age?


----------



## Tillystar

Well Tilly's not quite there yet as she's 8 today


----------



## margy

Tillystar said:


> Well Tilly's not quite there yet as she's 8 today


Happy Birthday Tilly x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh she is still a baby then, in her prime actually. Nothing stops you joining the oldies group tho as long as you don't tell her and we wont tell her !

Happy Birthday Tilly xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou

DaisyBluebell said:


> Any way of stopping him jumping into car etc? Are you able to catch his bum so as to help him a bit?


Yes I've been catching his bum and helping him. At the moment it's not an everyday occurance and at 14 he's doing very well. But just something for me to monitor.



Tillystar said:


> How old does your doggie have to be to join the oldie thread?


Generally I'd consider a dog older at around 10 years old, but I mean, if you judge it according to dog shows and vets, they're considered seniors at 7!


----------



## Dogloverlou

So with nothing else to do much given our current circumstances I finally got around to planting Missy's rose. It's called 'English Miss' so was very appropriate I thought.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

oh very appropriate, how lovely. Do let us have pictures when it flowers.


----------



## Animalfan

Hi guys, hope all your oldies are doing well. I’ve been lurking in the background but finally feel ready to be part of the community again. I know I’m not really qualified for this thread now my old boy has gone but I do like to keep up to date with your oldies. You were all quite a big part in my life at one point and I find a lot of happiness looking at those grey muzzles.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Nice to have you back on any thread Animalfan. Its always a worry when you are so used to 'seeing' the same people come up then suddenly you don't see them for a while but we all know how it is when you loose one you love. 
Its been quite quiet on a lot of the threads of late for obvious reasons. 
Hope your lockdown is going ok. We are fine but Emma is suffering not being able to meet and greet everything that moves! Its her 3rd birthday tomorrow! Seems like only yesterday I joined this forum 3 years ago tomorrow, not knowing that the love of my life was being born as I did so, seeking advice on a new dog to enter our sad and empty life after Daisy passed!
So glad I got her a new football before all this started so she does at least have a pressie to play with in the garden tomorrow!


----------



## ballybee

It's definitely time for me to start on this thread, Tummel is almost 10 and Dan turned 8 in March!!! Both boys are doing well, Tummel is much greyer and starting to slow down a bit, Dan if anything has gotten crazier . Here's a few pics of my old boys!


----------



## margy

Welcome to the oldies club!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Welcome.10 is only just about 'getting old' but 8 depending on breed is in his prime. Beautiful doggies both of them. Most of us on here are suckers for a greying muzzle.


----------



## ballybee

DaisyBluebell said:


> Welcome.10 is only just about 'getting old' but 8 depending on breed is in his prime. Beautiful doggies both of them. Most of us on here are suckers for a greying muzzle.


yeah I don't like to think of them as old at all! Tummels being going grey since he was 4, but this last year I have noticed some changes in him (nothing major just a bit slower and thicker in the middle), it breaks my heart thinking of him getting old!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Don't think about it, he isnt! They live in the now, unlike us sadly. As far as he is concerned he is still a young buck who can still pull the ladies, he is not old !


----------



## Guest

ballybee said:


> It's definitely time for me to start on this thread, Tummel is almost 10 and Dan turned 8 in March!!! Both boys are doing well, Tummel is much greyer and starting to slow down a bit, Dan if anything has gotten crazier . Here's a few pics of my old boys!
> 
> View attachment 436794
> View attachment 436795
> View attachment 436796


Hi! So nice to 'see' you again!

The boys are looking lovely as ever. Tummel and McKenzie are the same age, I think 10 is just a bit of a scary number. Kenzie's still a little madam but she's content these days to just potter around and she loves her home comforts - I should have shares in Equafleece!


----------



## margy

Just an update on little Belle who after a lot of behavioural issues seems to have settled down again. I think a lot of that is due to getting all her medication at the correct dose, and getting the correct meds for the various ailments she has. A marked improvement is on our walks ,since getting the paracetamol we can walk much further now and she enjoys them. I can tire her out so she's more likely to sleep if I have to leave her. She has stopped following me around the house like a lost soul and can be left on her own without her barking which may be down to the Selgian or maybe she was grieving in her own way and has gotten used to Suzie not being here. Lastly she has stopped urinating everywhere and lets us know when she needs to be out, I still have to watch her as the signs can be very subtle, maybe just a look but when you know your dog you know what every look means. After 15 years I should!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Excellent news Margy. Bit of sunshine on them also helps.
How are you coping with Lockdown? Can you still go out to do your job? We are all fine thank goodness, know a few people who sadly have lost loved ones to this awful virus. We still able to walk Emma as its pretty rural where we are. We are early retiree's so life is not that much different for us. I miss going to the shops and having a coffee but luckily I am able to shop on line, which I have been doing and adding anyone to my shop that needs stuff.
Wonder how everybody else is doing is these strange times.


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Excellent news Margy. Bit of sunshine on them also helps.
> How are you coping with Lockdown? Can you still go out to do your job? We are all fine thank goodness, know a few people who sadly have lost loved ones to this awful virus. We still able to walk Emma as its pretty rural where we are. We are early retiree's so life is not that much different for us. I miss going to the shops and having a coffee but luckily I am able to shop on line, which I have been doing and adding anyone to my shop that needs stuff.
> Wonder how everybody else is doing is these strange times.


 Thanks for enquiring. Yes I'm still working as is hubby, so like you life hasn't changed much. I'm missing seeing loved ones, my daughter recently adopted a baby and we have gone past her house to speak to her through her window while on our hours exercise. I've collected extra meds from the vet so I don't need to go so often but live in dread of needing to see one at short notice as getting through on the phone is difficult. Just hope Belle stays in good health. Hope all our other oldies are keeping well too.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,I love the oldies, it's good to hear about how they're doing.
Maci is 14/15 now,so well and truly an oldie.He's doing well at the moment but how he got this far, I'll never know.
Had to be a bit creative with the lockdown,as if we walked from home,we wouldn't really get anywhere before he'd done his whack (as a tripaw he can't do too much in one go).So, been taking him out in his stroller early mornings (he's always practiced social distancing,so don't want too much going on!).We go to a suitable spot for a sniff and stroll, sometimes to a local park or other 'green' spots.He's been brilliant and brings a smile to the few people we see at that time.
Can't risk overdoing him because his hydrotherapy and canine massage off for now,so being extra careful with his legs.
After his morning outing, he's happy to spend the time with us at home, although he is coming with me to check on my elderly parents shortly.We stay outside with them in porch way and have a socially distanced chat and check (my father will be 99 years in July).Maci cheers them up like no one else could,even from a distance.
Let's hope we can get back to some sort of normality asap.Meanwhile,stay safe and and all the best to all our precious oldies.






Maci in the garden yesterday.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh Maci looks gorgeous. tri paws are very special to us humans, to themselves they are no different to any other dog they see - never fails to amaze me!
Stay safe all.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena is 10 now,she seems to have aged a lot in a short space of time. Still enjoys her walks as long as it's where *she *wants to go ! Anywhere with children and/or footballs causes a melt-down.
She's been a little out of sorts recently with colic or trapped wind after her supper but she does bolt it, so we've brought te anti-gulp bowl back into use and give her a Gas Buster tablet with it,that helps.


----------



## Silverpaw

Thanks,DaisyBluebell,Maci is gorgeous, although maybe I'm a little biased.He just gets on with being a tripaw, although the stress it puts on the rest of his little body concerns me.He had his spleen removed last year and came through that brilliantly too.Dogs truly are amazing.


----------



## margy

There's a man who I see regularly on our early morning walks and he has two dogs who look exactly like Reena and Bobby, I always think of you @SusieRainbow when I see them.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> There's a man who I see regularly on our early morning walks and he has two dogs who look exactly like Reena and Bobby, I always think of you @SusieRainbow when I see them.


Aww ! They can't be as cute,surely !


----------



## DaisyBluebell

SusieRainbow said:


> Aww ! They can't be as cute,surely !


None can be as cute as Bobby & Reena


----------



## Goldstar

Here's my little "oldie" <3

She's developed a small lump on her outer leg, almost like a wart or skin tag. Naturally I think the worst, I'm keeping an eye on it for now. 
I'm hoping it's just an older dog ailment and nothing serious.


----------



## ebonycat

Goldstar said:


> Here's my little "oldie" <3
> 
> She's developed a small lump on her outer leg, almost like a wart or skin tag. Naturally I think the worst, I'm keeping an eye on it for now.
> I'm hoping it's just an older dog ailment and nothing serious.
> 
> View attachment 438277
> View attachment 438278


She's a lovely girl, how old is she?
Hope the little lump is just due to age & nothing more.


----------



## Goldstar

ebonycat said:


> She's a lovely girl, how old is she?
> Hope the little lump is just due to age & nothing more.


She is 10, so not elderly as such.

Thank you, I hope so


----------



## Dogloverlou

Goldstar said:


> Here's my little "oldie" <3
> 
> She's developed a small lump on her outer leg, almost like a wart or skin tag. Naturally I think the worst, I'm keeping an eye on it for now.
> I'm hoping it's just an older dog ailment and nothing serious.
> 
> View attachment 438277
> View attachment 438278


Tyler is absolutely full of lumps. Some I've not had investigated as of yet, but I'm about 90% sure they're fatty lipomas. He does have a wart under his eye that I need to get seen though as sometimes he catches it and makes it bleed  but it's difficult at the mo with lockdown in place.


----------



## margy

Goldstar said:


> Here's my little "oldie" <3
> 
> She's developed a small lump on her outer leg, almost like a wart or skin tag. Naturally I think the worst, I'm keeping an eye on it for now.
> I'm hoping it's just an older dog ailment and nothing serious.
> 
> View attachment 438277
> View attachment 438278


My old Parsons Terrier had a fatty lump and a few warts he lived to 16. Belle was diagnosed with cancer in her mouth last year and she's still around so take heart.


----------



## ebonycat

My Lady dog is 13 this year she has a couple of fatty lipomas lumps, a wort, she’s diabetic & very soon after being diagnosed diabetic (three years ago) she developed cataracts in both her eyes. She had cataract surgery on both her eyes. She’s on two types of eye drops & an eye ointment twice a day, for the rest of her life. Has insulin injections twice a day.
She’s still a happy, active girl. Still has the burst of the zoomies. Still plays with her teddies.


----------



## Goldstar

Dogloverlou said:


> Tyler is absolutely full of lumps. Some I've not had investigated as of yet, but I'm about 90% sure they're fatty lipomas. He does have a wart under his eye that I need to get seen though as sometimes he catches it and makes it bleed  but it's difficult at the mo with lockdown in place.


Yes, I know what you mean about things being difficult. I'll be taking her in as soon as I'm able.

This small one Lucky has bleeds when she catches it, I'll try to get a photo.

They know how to worry us don't they.


----------



## Goldstar

margy said:


> My old Parsons Terrier had a fatty lump and a few warts he lived to 16. Belle was diagnosed with cancer in her mouth last year and she's still around so take heart.


Sorry to hear about Belle, sounds as if she is doing well though


----------



## Goldstar

ebonycat said:


> My Lady dog is 13 this year she has a couple of fatty lipomas lumps, a wort, she's diabetic & very soon after being diagnosed diabetic (three years ago) she developed cataracts in both her eyes. She had cataract surgery on both her eyes. She's on two types of eye drops & an eye ointment twice a day, for the rest of her life. Has insulin injections twice a day.
> She's still a happy, active girl. Still has the burst of the zoomies. Still plays with her teddies.


She's been through it hasn't she, definitely still living life to the full though I bet.

Lucky has been lucky :Shifty with her eyes this far. Then again, she's only 10 so plenty of time for all of that.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Goldstar said:


> Yes, I know what you mean about things being difficult. I'll be taking her in as soon as I'm able.
> 
> This small one Lucky has bleeds when she catches it, I'll try to get a photo.
> 
> They know how to worry us don't they.


They sure do!


----------



## margy

Just wondered if anyone had any ideas on this, I wrote on another thread about Belle acting clingy and barking when left. That settled down although I know she cries sometimes {not always} as I've heard her on returning. Well now she's gone the other way and will very rarely lie in the same room as us. Our routine is we all sat in the back room until evening, then we all go and sit in the lounge. Both dogs knew this and would sit outside the lounge waiting for us to go in. Now Belle lies in the lounge all day or if the doors shut in the hall, then when we go in the lounge she goes and lies in the back room! It's as if she doesn't want to be near us any more, in fact I don't often stroke her now because she starts licking her lips, obviously not enjoying it. She has been coming upstairs to bed with us but last night she wouldn't settle and I put her downstairs. I don't like her sleeping downstairs because sometimes she needs out for a wee in the night and I'm always scared there's a fire and we couldn't get to her. It's all very odd.


----------



## gemea3

I’d personally ask a vet to investigate. From recent experience my old dog started acting different about 7mths ago & after it being put down to old age & a flare up of a pre-exsisting condition (which I questioned at the time) he was then diagnosed with a tumour. I don’t want to scare you, but I wished I’d pushed for more investigative tests earlier before it was too late 
Sending doggo hugs to you & your furbaby


----------



## margy

Yes we often put odd behaviour down to old age. Belle has displayed a lot of strange behaviour since turning 13. First it was because she went deaf causing her anxiety, the vet also thought she had a bit of dementia. She does have a cancerous tumour so you might be right and it is something to do with that. I don't know how it's going to affect her going on.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,bless her, she's such a precious little poppet.Is she on anything for the doggy dementia?Does she have a quiet space when she's in the room with you? Hope she's still eating and enjoying little outings.Could the recent hot weather have effected her?


----------



## margy

That's a lovely description of her. She is our precious little poppet especially since losing Suzie. She takes activait and this seems to have helped , plus a load of other prescribed medication for her cancer and arthritis. She tends to lie on her bed when honours us with her presence!


----------



## Silverpaw

Bless her,I wondered if the sights,sounds etc might be a bit confusing if they've become a bit muffled.


----------



## margy

She went deaf in 2018. We got a whistle to see if she could hear and there was no response. Lately though if I start talking she looks up, so I think some of her hearing has come back. When the vet gets back to normal I'll take her and see what they say. Never a dull moment with Belle, just as we were ticking along nicely something else happens.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> She went deaf in 2018. We got a whistle to see if she could hear and there was no response. Lately though if I start talking she looks up, so I think some of her hearing has come back. When the vet gets back to normal I'll take her and see what they say. Never a dull moment with Belle, just as we were ticking along nicely something else happens.


Sorry to hear Belle's causing concern again, as you say, always something. Hugs and licks from us .xx


----------



## Silverpaw

I love old dogs,they are so beautiful but they certainly keep us on our toes.I know they sleep a lot more but I guess what matters,as well as her health,of course,is if she still has some highlights in her day.Having even a little potter around, enjoying food etc is really important.
Let's hope things start to get a bit more back to normal quickly.If not,vet might give her a look over if you think she might be avoiding you touching her because she might be in pain.I think keeping animals free from pain is one of the reasons they can see them.


----------



## margy

Oh she still enjoys a good walk, especially since she went onto paracetamol, that gave her a new lease on life! It's more behaviour problems that we have with her, who knows what's going on in that little brain. In a few months it will probably some thing else to worry about,her cancer doesn't seem to be bothering her at the moment but I think she's due for a check up,the vet will be our first port of call when lock down eases.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sorry to hear of your concern for beautiful Belle, I am only just catching up on 'stuff'. for some reasons I am not always getting emails alerts for Threads I subscribe to!
What you describe in Belle is exactly how our Daisy was. All her life she settled in the room we were in, she started to go a little deaf & her eyes were not 100% (didnt stop her running about little a puppy even at 17) but she did when about 15 start laying on the sofa in the lounge rather than stay with us in the garden room! I found it so upsetting to start with took her to the vet had her checked over but nothing wrong except her good age. Vet said that when in with us she had become on alert & dozing instead rather than relaxed and sleeping due to the fact of the hearing and sight loss, so in the other room without us she was more relaxed and able to sleep - may or may not be true but it would sort of make sense. She too was on Vitalin or Activit (cant remember which now) & during the day and on our walks she was her normal active self, tho we had started driving to her walk rather than walking all the way. 
Get her checked out to ease your mind she is not in pain for something & fingers crossed it will be just like my Daisy was. Virtual hugs to her and you.


----------



## margy

That absolutely makes sense @DaisyBluebell. I don't go near her when she's asleep because I know she will get startled. Also I know she was on alert when Suzie shared their bed because Suzie often stood on her. If she is in another room I believe she may feel safer, you are right, and like you it is upsetting that she doesn't want to be near us. She has settled again in the bedroom at least. She will be due a check up for her meds when things are more normal so I will definitely ask about that.


----------



## Dogloverlou

I have not been as regular recently so am missing all the oldie updates. Sorry to hear about Belle, I think @DaisyBluebell's advice is good. Hopefully you might get some answers at your next vet appointment @margy.

Ty had a vestibular attack on Friday which resulted in an emergency vet visit. He's since recovered pretty much 100% back to normal but it was so sudden and quite alarming at the time. Going back for bloods next week.

Also, Missy's rose is now in bloom.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sorry to hear about Ty, hopefully the bloods will show nothing that cant be sorted. Missy's rose is just beautiful, just like she was, a fitting tribute to her.


----------



## margy

Beautiful rose and a lovely shade. Glad to hear Ty is improved, it must have alarmed you at the time as any kind of attack does. Hope bloods are normal.


----------



## margy

Not sure if I'm allowed to post on the same subject as another thread but I'm desperate. I've ran out of piriton for Belle and probably won't get any from the vet until Thur. Would I be able to give her piriteze? I have some of those. I have rang the vet for advice but they weren't answering and had to order the piriton at the vet by email as they aren't answering their phone. I'll go to the chemist in the afternoon to get some as am at work tomorrow morning.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Can you ring the vets emergency number if they have one or even the PDSA or Blue Cross & I think Pet Plan have a vet on telephone call.I know someone on my FB Pet forum gave their dog Loratadine they other day.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Piriteze is a ompletely different drug to Piriton, I certainly wouldn't give it witout veterinary advice.


----------



## margy

I was going to ring the emergency number then wasn't sure if it is an emergency. I might do that in the morning. I have loratadine as well it is the same as piriteze. I have read on line that as a one of you can give it. It's a dilemma and was just wondering if anyone else had given their dog piriteze


----------



## margy

There is chemist near where I'm working tomorrow I will try to call in and get some piriton. I feel awful not making sure I have it in. I used to get it from Morrisons but couldn't lately they only have piriteze.


----------



## margy

I've rang the vet I didn't speak to a vet but the veterinary nurse said she wouldn't recommend giving piriteze at all. They are going to have her meds ready for lunch time.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

margy said:


> I've rang the vet I didn't speak to a vet but the veterinary nurse said she wouldn't recommend giving piriteze at all. They are going to have her meds ready for lunch time.


Did you ask about Loratadine Margy?


----------



## margy

No I didn't because when I looked at my box of Loratadine the same drugs are listed which are in Piriteze . I was prescribed Loratadine for my Blepharitis along with a low dose antibiotic. I will make sure I keep up with Belles meds now.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Glad you got it all sorted fairly swiftly @margy. I once wondered if I could give pireteze to Missy but the vet advised the same as yours, not recommended.


----------



## westie~ma

Hiya all, my Mont was 13 the end of May (took pics, forgot to post).

Here he is with his presents, he was sent these by my Ds's girlfriend who dotes on Mont as much as we all do, she must be missing him due to lockdown.

Anyway, he had a lovely day pottering in the garden and eating his new biscuits out of the can.

@margy like your Belle his hearing is going. That must be hard her not being with you when so used to her being around you. I know I would find that upsetting, we call Mont our FOMO dog always comes to see that he isn't missing out on something.

With Mont, noticed that he startled when we walk in a room. He does get anxious if he can't find me so now I bring him with me when I change rooms for any length of time or go in the garden, unless he's sleeping he startles if woken so I leave him be. He's happy enough atm but will get him checked over when the vets reopen here.

Looking a bit rough for wear, normally he'd had been cut long before now, with lockdown I've run over him twice with dh's clippers don't want to go too short though just enough to make him comfortable in the heat. We use his buggy on our route now when its hot, hills here which wipe him out lol


----------



## margy

Happy belated birthday Monty, looking well for 13!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy belated Birthday beautiful boy ! Looks like you were thoroughly spoilt.x


----------



## Guest

I feel like McKenzie’s spine is quite prominent these days. Is that an ‘old dog’ thing?


----------



## margy

I noticed this in Suzie too when she got elderly. She also lost muscle tone on her hind legs. But Belle hasn't ,although her legs are stiffer when she walks. Like us I suppose, our bodies also change in shape as we age.


----------



## margy

Just thought I'd post this as I can't fathom it. Belle has her hearing back, if I call her name she looks up, also she has started scratching at the door if she needs out, something she has never done. Usually it's just a look. All very strange. I'm not complaining because I'd rather her scratch to be out as just wee like she was doing before. When the vet gets back to normal I will be asking if they have any ideas why this has happened. I joined this forum because her loss of hearing was causing behavioural problems. I bought a whistle on @DaisyBluebells advice and she didn't show any response. Now she is hearing again, any ideas why?


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Just thought I'd post this as I can't fathom it. Belle has her hearing back, if I call her name she looks up, also she has started scratching at the door if she needs out, something she has never done. Usually it's just a look. All very strange. I'm not complaining because I'd rather her scratch to be out as just wee like she was doing before. When the vet gets back to normal I will be asking if they have any ideas why this has happened. I joined this forum because her loss of hearing was causing behavioural problems. I bought a whistle on @DaisyBluebells advice and she didn't show any response. Now she is hearing again, any ideas why?


How strange ! Does she seem disturbed by hearing again ?
I wish the same would happen to me, my right ear has been blocked for the last 6 weeks but I don't feel it warrants an urgent doctor's appointment.


----------



## margy

I think this may be why she is lying in a different room to us, as @DaisyBluebell suggested her hearing is maybe muffled. But why it's come back from totally deaf is a mystery. I'll be interested in what the vet thinks. Do you think you need your ear syringed ,that cured my hearing loss.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I think this may be why she is lying in a different room to us, as @DaisyBluebell suggested her hearing is maybe muffled. But why it's come back from totally deaf is a mystery. I'll be interested in what the vet thinks. Do you think you need your ear syringed ,that cured my hearing loss.


I think my problem is in the Eustacian tube as much as anything but I'm using drops in case there is wax too. I'll see thedoctor when I can, or the ANP.


----------



## margy

Hope you get it resolved soon, nothing worse than not being able to hear what people are saying and having to say ,"pardon" all the time. I can understand Belle getting anxious with her hearing problems.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Strange one about the hearing! Are you sure its actually her hearing ? The only reason I ask was my OH's old dog whet deaf at 16 but learnt to pick up on the air waves the 'noise' when he clapped his hands! Has she been seen by the vet for her hearing lately? Alternatively she may be picking up on things other than noise. My first Cavi was deaf but every night at 9pm, he was up and waiting for his drop of milky water, when we had a cup of tea. We even tested it bymaking no noise or movement at the right time but he would still wake out of a sleep that had him snoring ! 
No rhyme or reason just enjoy her being as she is now.


----------



## GemmaC31

margy said:


> Oh @Dogloverlou I'm sorry your feeling low, I suppose like old people some days are worse than others. She may just have conjunctivitis in her eye or dry eye. Suzie has that and although she's on optimmune she does sometimes get an infection in one of them. I buy antibiotic ointment from the pharmacy and that clears it up. Hope all goes well at the vet tomorrow
> I'll be thinking of you x


Hi 
My dog needs to have optimmune eye ointment daily - so far I have found the cheapest I can get it is £28 a tube. Do yo know a cheaper website? Thanks


----------



## margy

Hello, I'm sorry I don't. I always got mine from the vet. Suzie was also on optimmune daily and it is expensive, especially as the tube is tiny so doesn't last very long.But was worth the money as it did the trick.


----------



## ebonycat

GemmaC31 said:


> Hi
> My dog needs to have optimmune eye ointment daily - so far I have found the cheapest I can get it is £28 a tube. Do yo know a cheaper website? Thanks


My dog has to have this daily & I buy it from Animed & pay £29.39.
I buy it from them as that's where I buy her insulin from.


----------



## margy

A little update on Belle as you can see I took Suzie off my avatar then got upset and had a few tears. I still miss her terribly, and I'm all too aware time is running out with Belle. She has slowed down somewhat these past weeks. Not wanting to walk far and is refusing her dog food, I've lost count of how much has gone in the bin because she won't eat it. Other half bought her some cubed beef and she eats it mixed with her tinned food. I'm eating an egg salad and she has steak!!! Although she has gone down to one tiny meal a day and some days no proper food she isn't losing weight. Her tummy looks bloated. I made an appointment with the vet then cancelled because she doesn't seem troubled, then think I should speak to them and ask if this tumour is causing any problems. I don't know what to do ,hubby keeps saying she's fine but I worry. Just wish the vet was back to normal, when I went the other day to pick up her meds loads of people were waiting in their cars, that would stress her. Don't know what to do for the best, I might ring and ask to speak to a vet. They are very supportive when I cancelled the receptionist said to ring if I was worried, might take her up on that. Sorry for rambling, old dogs are a worry.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Ahhh, I'm so sorry Belle isn't doing so well. Would sardines tempt her ?
I know what you mean about mssing Suzie, all sorts of things start me off about Tango. Bobby is so sweet and funny, we love hm to bits, but he's not Tango.


----------



## margy

Yes tried all sorts, even upping her steroid didn't work just made her drink more. I will speak to someone on Mon and see what they think. Thanks.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So sorry to hear Belle causing you concern, its so hard to know what to do for them. I so remember what trying go get food into Daisy was like! Every day was different & you try everything. But Belle is still eating even if it's only a little. Remember she wont need much food if she is not doing too much nowadays anyway. See how the weekend goes & ring & ask for a telephone consultation with the vet to put your mind at rest if necessary on Monday. Sending you & her virtual hugs.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

margy said:


> Yes tried all sorts, even upping her steroid didn't work just made her drink more. I will speak to someone on Mon and see what they think. Thanks.


Any news on Belle margy? Did you speak with the vet?


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Any news on Belle margy? Did you speak with the vet?


I've booked her an appointment for when I'm on holiday from work the first week in August. The last appointment of the day because it will be quiet. She has to have a medication review. She hasn't eaten anything today but had 2 small meals yesterday, and will always accept a chew! Maybe it's just old age and she never was bothered about food. I do worry that the tumour is blocking her nostril because she makes much more noise when she's asleep now, sort of whistling snore. I imagine it must be like having a blocked up nose poor love. I suppose unless they give her a scan[which I wouldn't do] there's no way of telling where the cancer has spread to. I did read the mouth cancers are the most aggressive and yet here she is a year later and still around. No news of our other oldies on the forum?


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, precious little Belle.The idea of her enjoying a chew made me smile,she obviously knows what she likes and still has the teeth to do it justice.She's done really well,they never cease to amaze us,do they? 
Maci's doing ok, fingers and paws crossed for them both.He's been a bit sore on a front leg, which is worrying with a back one missing.Had to stop his hydrotherapy at the moment but he's been a lot better the last few days.


----------



## margy

Is he on any painkillers at all? I suppose having a limb missing puts a strain on the others. He keeps going though doesn't he bless him .


----------



## Silverpaw

Yes, it's overcompensation that causes the strain on his other legs.He has canine massages and they are brilliant.Looking at the possibility of physio at the moment.Have to be careful with medication because of his liver.He's due to have his bloods done to check liver enzymes again.He can't have any of the NSAIDS.I tried him on arnica recently and started him on riaflex (supplement).He's been doing great since,not sure if it's just a coincidence but so far so good.He certainly does keep going,he's an amazing little dog with a great enthusiasm for life.The oldies are priceless but certainly keep us on our toes.Good luck with Belle's vet appointment.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

As long as Belle is enjoying her chew treats she will keep going, up what ever treats she will take margy at least you know she is getting something inside her that she is enjoying. Good luck when you go to the vets.


----------



## SusieRainbow

@margy, what chews does Belle like ?
Reena can be fussy with chews so I always try and provide some nutrition or supplement in chew form.She loves Fish4Dogs
Sea wraps - fish skin wrapped round dried sweet potato, also avalable with apple or banana.She aso has a mini green Dentastix or 1/2 a Plaque Off chew in the evening more to encourage chewing than anything else. And of course she adores anything in a frozen Kong !
She's due for a booster and check-up next month, I'm debating whether to ask for a blood test for her liver enzymes as they have been elevated. There's also a tooth I'm concerned about, her left canine has a heavy tartar deposit on it , this after an extensive dental wth 13 extractons a year ago ! Her other teeth look fine, what's left of them.


----------



## Silverpaw

I'm having Maci titre tested when his booster is due, to see if he's already covered.I also have worm counts done rather than automatically worming him if he doesn't need it.The vet put him on Denamarin to support his liver and so far,he seems to be doing very well on it.It will be a year in the autumn that he had liver biopsy done and his spleen removed.He has CSJ Seaweed and Parsley oral supplement to help prevent plaque build up.Tried Plaque Off but that didn't work very well on him.He likes Lily's Kitchen Woof Brush chews and Soopa dental sticks and has the Fish4Dogs treats(he can't tolerate anything very high fat).


----------



## Silverpaw

Mr Maci before our summer went!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Mr Maci before our summer went!
> View attachment 444901


What a sweet, gentle boy he looks !


----------



## margy

He's lovely.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> @margy, what chews does Belle like ?
> Reena can be fussy with chews so I always try and provide some nutrition or supplement in chew form.She loves Fish4Dogs
> Sea wraps - fish skin wrapped round dried sweet potato, also avalable with apple or banana.She aso has a mini green Dentastix or 1/2 a Plaque Off chew in the evening more to encourage chewing than anything else. And of course she adores anything in a frozen Kong !
> She's due for a booster and check-up next month, I'm debating whether to ask for a blood test for her liver enzymes as they have been elevated. There's also a tooth I'm concerned about, her left canine has a heavy tartar deposit on it , this after an extensive dental wth 13 extractons a year ago ! Her other teeth look fine, what's left of them.


Belle likes soft chews I will have a look in the pet shop and see if I can get more nutritious ones, she is a fuss pot though!


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> What a sweet, gentle boy he looks !


Thank you,he's a wonderful little dog,I think he's grown into the dog he was born to be.He's so resilient too,we are so lucky to have found him.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> He's lovely.


Thanks,so is your beautiful Belle.One of my previous dogs was a JRT,he was absolutely gorgeous,I love the little terriers.There's definitely some terrier in the mix with Maci,along with just about everything else.He thinks like a terrier!I think that's why he has oodles of character.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's had a new memory foam bed today.He's put a do not disturb sign up and big Zzzzz's are coming from his direction.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh what a gorgeous face he has, he looks so like my old Daisy, so love a terrier face.That bed looks lovely and comfy for him.


----------



## margy

Sweet Dreams Maci x


----------



## Silverpaw

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh what a gorgeous face he has, he looks so like my old Daisy, so love a terrier face.That bed looks lovely and comfy for him.[/QUOT
> Ahh,Daisy,bless.There's something about a terrier face,such special characters.He seems to be enjoying his new bed,I thought it might sooth his old joints.We'll see how he goes.I'm supposed to be having a call from a canine physiotherapist to discuss possibly treating Maci in the morning.Fingers crossed that something can be offered to strengthen his old legs.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Sweet Dreams Maci x


Thanks,he's been snoozing very peaceful,so I don't think he's been chasing any little furries in his dreams.If I had to guess, I'd say that sweet dreams for Maci probably involve eating a mountain of food and treats.
Hope little Belle is ok in this hot weather.


----------



## margy

Silverpaw said:


> Thanks,he's been snoozing very peaceful,so I don't think he's been chasing any little furries in his dreams.If I had to guess, I'd say that sweet dreams for Maci probably involve eating a mountain of food and treats.
> Hope little Belle is ok in this hot weather.[/QU
> Hot weather? Not up north believe it or not I've had my heating on this evening


----------



## margy

Don't know what happened there I pressed the wrong key! It's been cold and cloudy up here in the north.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Don't know what happened there I pressed the wrong key! It's been cold and cloudy up here in the north.


The same thing happened when I replied to DaisyBluebell, don't know what I did.
I thought it was warm everywhere today.I took Maci out first thing because it was too hot later.He doesn't cope well with the heat,I think his thick coat was made for the harsh Romanian winters,bless him.I loved the sun years ago before I had dogs,now I close curtains,shut it out and sit in the shade!


----------



## margy

Yes this weather is much more comfortable for Belle. She used to love the heat. I used to have to chase her indoors because she used to lie in full sun panting! Now she goes out and has a mooch then comes back in. She can't tolerate the hot sun anymore. Much like me I don't like sitting in it anymore either.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Yes this weather is much more comfortable for Belle. She used to love the heat. I used to have to chase her indoors because she used to lie in full sun panting! Now she goes out and has a mooch then comes back in. She can't tolerate the hot sun anymore. Much like me I don't like sitting in it anymore either.


Sounds about like me.I love old dogs and recognise the fact that they're ageing.The trouble is,time isn't standing still for me either.It's cooler here today (West Mids), which suits both me and my boy better.It's always amazed me how some dogs will stay in the sun until they are nearly cooked.None of ours have ever self regulated in this respect.That's probably what turned me into one of those miserable folk who seek the shade!


----------



## Silverpaw

Pic of us trying to find best spot for Maci's massage on a very hot day.He's done outside when possible since they re started after lockdown.It worked well,he was cool and relaxed (like in the pic but with a large duvet to lie on)


----------



## margy

That looks a lovely spot to lie in he looks very relaxed, lucky Maci, he's very fortunate to have found you and be living a good life and that seat would be well suited to me, under the trees! I have to rely on a sun parasol to sit under, but would much prefer a tree.


----------



## Silverpaw

Thanks,Margy but I think we were the lucky ones.He's blossomed into the most amazing little dog.When I look back at how he was when he arrived, he's come such a long way.To think we had him because I didn't think he'd find a home.He was 7/8 years old,had a permanent limp, still had his damaged leg at that stage,and the vet over there said he'd never eat solid foods again.He'd never lived indoors and had unknown other damage from being hit by a car.He was clearly not insurable.We'd had experience of all sorts of 'older dog issues' with our previous two beauties,so thought we could manage whatever needs he had.It might sound a bit fool hardy but I know we'd never give up on a dog as long as they weren't suffering.So he arrived and he's such a happy little dog.We do go through it a bit with our oldies, don't we but they deserve the best and they certainly give us their all.
We get shade somewhere in the garden all day but we have to move around a bit to follow it!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Tried to upload a little video for you both but its saying it too big & I dont know how to resize. Its a little dog in his cage, he pushes door open walks over to a fan blowing into the room, actually turns the fan himself so its blowing in the cage direction, walks back & gets in his cage & lays down with the fan now blowing directly onto him ! So cute thought of Belle & Maci


----------



## Silverpaw

DaisyBluebell said:


> Tried to upload a little video for you both but its saying it too big & I dont know how to resize. Its a little dog in his cage, he pushes door open walks over to a fan blowing into the room, actually turns the fan himself so its blowing in the cage direction, walks back & gets in his cage & lays down with the fan now blowing directly onto him ! So cute thought of Belle & Maci


Ahh,bless,that sounds adorable,smart cookie.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci had his first session with the physiotherapist today.She was brilliant,she sorted out vet referral so that session wasn't delayed.It was at his hydrotherapy center,I think he was pleased to go there and not have a soaking!She took some details of his history etc,gave him a good examination and he had some laser treatment.I've got a couple of simple exercises to do with him and she'll see him again in four weeks.Says she'll email me a report and treatment plan.As usual,Maci was a star.
He's looking pretty pleased with himself at the moment.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Excellent news for Maci


----------



## margy

Sounds like he's being well looked after.


----------



## Silverpaw

Trying to strengthen his muscles to keep him mobile.Dogs do great on three legs but overcompensation is a real issue.He really doesn't seem to mind the attention and they are so good with him.Mind you,there are times when he takes things into his own paws and takes the pressure off his legs himself!


----------



## Silverpaw

How's precious little poppet,Belle,doing? Hope she's ok.


----------



## margy

Aww he looks like he's smiling, they love to warm their old bones in the sun. Belle follows it around the house, especially as it's been quite cool these past few mornings. Belle is muddling along, we've discovered she likes cooked prawns. I hide her tablets in them. It used to be sausage but she went off that, no doubt she'll refuse the prawns too in a while. She seems hungrier in the evening, she's down to one small meal around 6pm. She does have a few chews in the day time, she is at last eating something. I've upped her steroid as the vet advised. We are visiting the vet in a few weeks. She still likes a walk up the road so as long as she carries on like this we're ok.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Try Belle on Pilchards when she gets fed up with prawns, if you haven't already.

Maci looks pretty laid back bless him.They don't ask much of life do they!


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Aww he looks like he's smiling, they love to warm their old bones in the sun. Belle follows it around the house, especially as it's been quite cool these past few mornings. Belle is muddling along, we've discovered she likes cooked prawns. I hide her tablets in them. It used to be sausage but she went off that, no doubt she'll refuse the prawns too in a while. She seems hungrier in the evening, she's down to one small meal around 6pm. She does have a few chews in the day time, she is at last eating something. I've upped her steroid as the vet advised. We are visiting the vet in a few weeks. She still likes a walk up the road so as long as she carries on like this we're ok.


Hehe,the tablet hiding,I know it well.It's a bit of a game, isn't it? Maci's on Denamarin and they are turquoise blue for some reason,so at least they show up if he spits them out!He's having his in a bit of maderia cake at the moment,not good given I have to watch his weight but I use as little as possible to completely cover it and it does get them down.It sounds like Belle has somewhat more refined taste!
One of our previous dogs,who wasn't at all foodie and could be hard to get to eat when she was older,used to seem to accept food at night.I spent the last six months or so of her life sleeping downstairs with her (she couldn't sleep on the bed, seemed to lose her spacial awareness and was at risk of rolling off).She used to wake up in the early hours and have a bit of a wander around and that was when she was most likely to eat.I still remember the sense of triumph when she'd eat a small feed,often with me following her around with a loaded pet scoop full of whatever she was accepting at the time.I'd give anything to still be doing it,she was the most beautiful girl.It's good that Belle is still enjoying a little stroll,bless her.She really is a very precious little poppet.


----------



## Silverpaw

DaisyBluebell said:


> Try Belle on Pilchards when she gets fed up with prawns, if you haven't already.
> 
> Maci looks pretty laid back bless him.They don't ask much of life do they!


It took some time for him to reach this stage but he freaks out at things a lot less these days.He's a pretty cool dude now and generally a very relaxed little boy.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh I so well remember the awful way I used to feel trying to get Daisy to eat for the last year of her life (she was 17 when I lost her). She had been dumped in the local woods as a small puppy and had to fend for herself so ate what she could catch or find (makes my heart ache to think of her doing that). After we got her and she got used to us which took sometime, she ate like any normal dog. But when she turned 15 she started to be finicky etc with me trying everything possible, the last year I spent either actually hiding food for her to'find' as she reverted mentally to being like when we first got her, or throwing kibble food at her to catch which she thought was great fun so food times tho stressful for me became fun for her & it worked I got a good lot of food into her by doing it little and often. She was the same fun happy running about girl on the last day of her life, running down her usual walk barking at the birds. Still miss that beloved girl so much.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, little Daisy.Thank goodness she came to you and had a good,long life.My old girl was about sixteen half when we had to say goodbye.She also came to us at around twelve months old.She slowed down but her quality of life was still good.I know they break our hearts but aren't old dogs beautiful and what a privilege it is to share our lives with them.


----------



## margy

We missed the photo comp fun in the sun, so here is old girl Belle holding her face up to enjoy the sun and sniffing the air.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> We missed the photo comp fun in the sun, so here is old girl Belle holding her face up to enjoy the sun and sniffing the air.
> View attachment 445744


Ahh,Belle, precious poppet.A little ray of sunshine taking in some sniffs and sunshine.Beautiful.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Lovely picture of Belle, adorable little lady


----------



## margy

We went to the vets today for Belles health check. It's just about keeping her comfortable now.She hasn't lost weight. She has a heart murmur and the vet wants me to count her breaths when she's in a deep sleep. Easier said than done as she won't sleep in the same room as us except at night.Looks like I'll be counting in the middle of the night! I have to phone in the results to see if she needs meds for it.She has slowed down so much since March when her walks were longer, he wasn't concerned over her lack of appetite because she isn't losing weight and told me to reduce her steroid again to the lowest dose. Without a scan they can't tell if the cancer has spread, which I already knew. At the moment she is ok that's all we can ask.


----------



## Silverpaw

So pleased to hear that beautiful Belle is doing ok and that she hasn't lost weight.Well done for keeping the weight on her.I hope you manage to count her breaths ok,bless her,and I always thought it was sheep we counted in the early hours! One of our previous dogs,my beautiful old girl ,had a heart murmur that needed medication when she was older.She went on to vet medin and did brilliantly on it (I know that wouldn't be what every dog needed but it worked exceptionally well for her).I hope precious little Belle continues to enjoy her little walks.I always say Maci has a sniff and stroll these days.Keep your little sniff bank topped up,Belle and then have sweet, content dreams about all those little critters and pee mails you've sniffed.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sounds pretty good for Belle margy? We all know we are on borrowed time with our beloved oldies but just accept every day as a bonus. As far as Belle is concerned she just likes a bit longer to sleep in and a little less walkies, she is not worrying like you are (as we all do) for her life is much the same but a bit slower, so treat her exactly the same as you always have, with love and care and fun. 
Have to say my first Cavi came to us at 6 with a heart murmur as you probably know, he was on meds for 6 years. I stopped worrying about him after 2 years. His last day with us I opened the front door and the little s## spotted a cat on our garden & shot past me like a greyhound, didn't catch said cat but wandered back looking extremely smug with himself, came inside, laid down and passed away ! - what a way to go, bet he had boasting rights when he got over the bridge!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Hows all our oldies doing? Sorry not to have been on much please blame BT & my 'upgrade' to wifi !


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's doing ok, thanks.We came to Wales for a couple of days last Friday but it's so much cooler here than at home that we are still here (he struggles in the heat a bit). Going back tomorrow.He has physio appointment on Tuesday and a massage on Thursday.His back leg looked a bit weak the other day,so that's a bit concerning but overall, he's looking pretty good.
Hope all the other oldies are coping ok with the heat/storms.Maci's hearing isn't so good now,so the thunder hasn't bothered him as much.It's a bit bitter sweet but good that he's not as stressed by it.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh how lovely you were all able to get away to Wales. Hopefully you avoided the flooding down that way?
Maci is such a lovely looking dog, as you say its bitter sweet when their hearing starts to go. Daisy never a barker when younger started to bark when her hearing went! She luckily could still hear the whistle & I was always so glad after my first deaf rescue dog, that all those who followed were trained on the whistle.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,bless her.It's amazing how they still seem able to hear some pitches isn't it? We've been really lucky here,we haven't had any flooding or anything.It's been warm but nothing like back in the Midlands.
Maci is a sweet looking little fella, with his short legs and thick coat.He's a bit comical really,in the nicest possible way.It never ceases to amaze me just how beautifully dogs age.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci after a good groom.


----------



## margy

Maci is a handsome boy, his coat has the colouring of a German Shepherd, don't you think? Belle is slowing down a lot. Iv'e managed to count her breaths over 5 days at various times, they range from late teens to mid twenties. I googled it and anything below 30 is fine. I haven't managed to get through to the vet yet to report back. The telephone just rings and for some strange reason my emails keep getting returned. We have been very lucky not to have had the hot weather, it was 22 yesterday and only 16 today. Glad you had a lovely holiday.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena has been a bit up and down wth bouts of colic and restlesness. She frightened me last night, her breathng was so fast I couldn't count it , as though she was panting but her mouth was closed. She was very hot , once I'd cooled her down with a cotton quilt to lie on she settled right down and went to sleep. She doesn't cope wth the heat too well and is much happier today as it's cooler. Walks have been entirely optional for her and in the late evening anyway. 
We're due for boosters and check-up ths month so will be happier when the vet's had a listen to her heart and lungs.


----------



## margy

I really feel for everyone who has had the hot weather. It seems to badly affect elderly dogs. I was relieved to read Reena settled after you managed to cool her down.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I really feel for everyone who has had the hot weather. It seems to badly affect elderly dogs. I was relieved to read Reena settled after you managed to cool her down.


Thank you. I was on the verge of panic, she was just like Tango with her rapid breathing. I can't lose her yet, she's only 10!


----------



## margy

Hopefully you've got many years yet. She's certainly well looked after. That's all we can do


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Maci is a handsome boy, his coat has the colouring of a German Shepherd, don't you think? Belle is slowing down a lot. Iv'e managed to count her breaths over 5 days at various times, they range from late teens to mid twenties. I googled it and anything below 30 is fine. I haven't managed to get through to the vet yet to report back. The telephone just rings and for some strange reason my emails keep getting returned. We have been very lucky not to have had the hot weather, it was 22 yesterday and only 16 today. Glad you had a lovely holiday.


Yes,his colouring is German Shepherd like.He's a thorough mix, generation after generation of random street dog breeding seems to produce some beautiful dogs but so much misery, it's heartbreaking.He definitely has some terrier in the mix,I think he has a terrier type head and he thinks like a terrier!
Glad to hear that little Belle's breathing rate is ok.Strange about the vets, could they be operating from a different surgery if they have more than one,as they open up after the lockdown? Facebook pages sometimes give more information than the websites (I'm not on Facebook but see the public pages).
Maci's slowed down too but I think I might have aswell!
Your temperatures sound great.We've not long arrived home and it was nice and cool to travel back.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena has been a bit up and down wth bouts of colic and restlesness. She frightened me last night, her breathng was so fast I couldn't count it , as though she was panting but her mouth was closed. She was very hot , once I'd cooled her down with a cotton quilt to lie on she settled right down and went to sleep. She doesn't cope wth the heat too well and is much happier today as it's cooler. Walks have been entirely optional for her and in the late evening anyway.
> We're due for boosters and check-up ths month so will be happier when the vet's had a listen to her heart and lungs.


Oh, little Reena,I hope she's ok now.It's awful when it's so hot.Let's hope that's the end of the heatwave.
Maci is seeing his vet the week after next to have his bloods taken to check liver enzymes.It's good to be know that routine stuff can be done again.Hope all goes well with Renna's appointment.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hi, hope all our oldies are ok.It just isn't the same here without beautiful little Belle,funny how one so small can leave such an enormous gap,bless her.
Had a bit of a scare with Maci on Thursday afternoon.He began shaking and panting really heavily.Vets slotted him in as an emergency and he was checked out.All seemed fine and he was back to normal by then.The vet who saw him commented on how alert he was!I'd taken a water sample and results were ok.So, nothing to worry about.We're pretty sure it was because some idiot was shooting over the fields,some way off but pretty persistent,and Maci was alarmed by it.Yet when we had recent thunder storms,he was fine because we think he's lost a lot of his hearing.
He was already booked in to see his usual vet on Monday morning.Having his bloods done to check liver enzymes,want to discuss a titre test and a few other bits and pieces.He has a double appointment booked.Overall, he's been looking great but don't they know how to worry us?!


----------



## margy

Glad to hear Maci was ok, they do give you a fright when you can tell somethings wrong but don't know what. I hope all goes well on your vets visit tomorrow, will you have to wait long for the test results? It isn't the same here without Belle too. The house is so empty, some times I'll hear a noise and automatically think it's Belle. She was such a character, selective about who could stroke her. Some people she wouldn't go near and others she would rub against their legs. The dreaded milk float was her sworn enemy, we had to time our walks to avoid it. She always heard it before me even when it was streets away, Then she would try to bolt home. It still didn't help when she went deaf as her eye sight was perfect and she could spot it a mile away! Oh they were happy days. I'm missing walking a dog so am looking into volunteering for the cinnamon trust. I've applied for a registration form.
Just wondering if anyone on the oldies forum has heard anything lately from @Westie Mum? I was thinking about her Lucy, she reminded me a lot of Belle.


----------



## Silverpaw

Thanks,Margy.The bloods have to be sent to the lab,so the results take a little while to come back.His results have been a bit up and down in the past and would have been done a time ago if it wasn't for the lockdown,so it will be good to get them done.
I can imagine how empty your house must feel without precious little Belle.I don't really believe in things that go bump in the night and all that but I swear my old pals send the odd message.It's usually been when I've needed it most,so maybe I'd have interpreted anything that way,who knows.I certainly know that all the love you have for them doesn't just disappear,so I think we carry them in our hearts forever.The picture of little Belle and her arch enemy,the milk float,made me smile,bless her,a terrier through and through.
Volunteering for the Cinnamon Trust sounds brilliant.It seems like an excellent charity and very worthwhile.Good luck with that, can't wait to hear how you get on.
Take care and thanks for checking in on Maci.He sends you a big hug and an SOS.He thinks he's going to be starved of his breakfast on Monday morning before his fasting blood tests and wonders if you could put a word in for him to have just a little bit!


----------



## margy

I've just realised I said tomorrow instead of Mon for Maci's appointment!  I'm lost with the days.


----------



## Silverpaw

No worries, you have a good reason to be, I do that sometimes anyway!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena s not happy today, we have the grandsons for the weekend and she's taken up residence behind my chair. 
I've had to coax her out for food and wees, she's really unhappy . She hasn't really seen them since lockdown, maybe that's why she's so shy today. They are 15 and 10 so not exactly rowdy toddlers !


----------



## margy

Belle always hid under the bed when my 4 grandchildren used to visit. Suzie hung around them in case they dropped any food! Maybe it's the noise with Reena, she's used to the quietness of you and hubby.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Belle always hid under the bed when my 4 grandchildren used to visit. Suzie hung around them in case they dropped any food! Maybe it's the noise with Reena, she's used to the quietness of you and hubby.


I think you're right, it has been very quiet with just me and S. Oldest grandson is 15, and qute loud and active. Although she knows them both well she does prefer them one at a time, on Tuesday I have the 10yr old on his own and think she'll be fine. 
Poor little thing is in shock ! 
Tango always stayed close in case of dropped food and Bobby is quite attentive too.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena s not happy today, we have the grandsons for the weekend and she's taken up residence behind my chair.
> I've had to coax her out for food and wees, she's really unhappy . She hasn't really seen them since lockdown, maybe that's why she's so shy today. They are 15 and 10 so not exactly rowdy toddlers !


Ahh,bless her.She sounds like a sensitive little soul.Hope she's ok.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,bless her.She sounds like a sensitive little soul.Hope she's ok.


Reena is a senstive little soul, she's very shy but so loving with people she knows, me in particular.
We've all had a lovely afternoon out today, a picnic in a memorial wood which she and Bobby really enjoyed and a walk round a lake. She's been different again, happy, relaxed and cuddly.
I have my 10yr old grandson on hs own on Tuesday, it will be interesting to see how she s with him.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena is a senstive little soul, she's very shy but so loving with people she knows, me in particular.
> We've all had a lovely afternoon out today, a picnic in a memorial wood which she and Bobby really enjoyed and a walk round a lake. She's been different again, happy, relaxed and cuddly.
> I have my 10yr old grandson on hs own on Tuesday, it will be interesting to see how she s with him.


She sounds lovely.Picnics are Maci's favourite,going out and having food is his idea of heaven.Good to hear she's relaxed,I guess the last few months have been odd for us all.Fingers and paws crossed that she copes with your 10year old grandsons visit.Maci's advice is,if in doubt,pack a picnic and enjoy!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> She sounds lovely.Picnics are Maci's favourite,going out and having food is his idea of heaven.Good to hear she's relaxed,I guess the last few months have been odd for us all.Fingers and paws crossed that she copes with your 10year old grandsons visit.Maci's advice is,if in doubt,pack a picnic and enjoy!


Good idea! We can have a picnic in the garden !


----------



## margy

I collected Belles ashes today, now she's home again lying beside Suzie. I'm going to do as you did @SusieRainbow and bury them together in a big pot with a nice rose. I want one that has a perfume. I'll post a photo when I get it.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

That's a lovely idea about the rose margy, its a double edge sword I always find, so emotional to have them yet so lovely that they are home and together again.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I collected Belles ashes today, now she's home again lying beside Suzie. I'm going to do as you did @SusieRainbow and bury them together in a big pot with a nice rose. I want one that has a perfume. I'll post a photo when I get it.


Lovely thought Margy, mine brings me such comfort,it still has buds on it. I look at it every mornng and smile.








I painted a pebble to put under it and when I prune it back for the winter will hang Tango's name tag on a branch.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Lovely thought Margy, mine brings me such comfort,it still has buds on it. I look at it every mornng and smile.
> View attachment 448694
> 
> 
> I painted a pebble to put under it and when I prune it back for the winter will hang Tango's name tag on a branch.


What a nice idea, I think I'll do that too x


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> I collected Belles ashes today, now she's home again lying beside Suzie. I'm going to do as you did @SusieRainbow and bury them together in a big pot with a nice rose. I want one that has a perfume. I'll post a photo when I get it.


Ahh,bless her,back home where she belongs.There are some lovely named roses on the market and some beautifully scented ones.
Thought about you the other day when I was talking to someone who volunteers for the Cinnamon Trust.Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## margy

Thankyou @Silverpaw, I have good days and bad. Seeing the dog aisle while shopping or walking past pets at home can upset me. Often the girls will pop into my mind and I'll realise how much I miss them both. I have completed my registration for the Cinnamon Trust, just waiting for my photo ID to come and then I'll get my first assignment. I didn't realise they did long term fostering of dogs, that's something I would like to look into when I retire. If someone moves somewhere that doesn't allow dogs or an owner dies then the Trust looks for permanent homes for their pets. The foster carers only pay for the food and the Trust provide veterinary care and support. A win win situation for us. It's the thought of high vet bills which is putting us off having another dog in retirement. Meanwhile I'm looking forward to being out walking with a dog again, it just isn't the same on my own.


----------



## Silverpaw

It's so hard when we have to say goodbye to our precious ones.I know that, with time,the good memories replace the horror of losing them but it's so difficult.It's great that you will have a lovely memorial for your girls in your garden.
It sounds like your Cinnamon Trust application is progressing well.It sounds like a really worthwhile charity to me.The idea of permanent fostering must be a great comfort to elderly/I'll people who know they might not outlive their beloved pet.
I know that the Oldies Club place some of their dogs in permanent foster homes too.I've done an occasional transport run for them and they've always seemed to be well organised and caring.Their permanent foster dogs are available for sponsorship to raise funds.I've had them as gifts for people on many occasions, usually from Maci.They do them really nicely eg to Maci's Grandad and then a message from the dog to say that Maci has sponsored me as a gift for you etc.It's a one off payment, unlike some of the charities that require monthly payments.Bit of a tear jerker though!
Please let us know how you get on,it will be a lucky dog who you get to walk.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I didn't like to suggest the Cinnamon Trust to you margy - I am a life member of them & they are a very good idea for you when your ready. Can I suggest whatever you do if you start receiving the little news magazine from them DO NOT read the poems at the back - just a warning.
Its really worth while if you can 'dog walk' for someone locally & then you never know where that may lead....
Glad you put both the girls back on your Avatar, I always thought that such a lovely picture x


----------



## margy

We buried our girls together today, we chose a lovely pink rose not because of the name but because it has an old fashioned rose perfume. 
















RIP Suzie and Belle xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> We buried our girls together today, we chose a lovely pink rose not because of the name but because it has an old fashioned rose perfume.
> View attachment 449257
> 
> View attachment 449258
> 
> RIP Suzie and Belle xx


That is very pretty Margy! A lovely tribute to them.
I found Bobby lying in the shade of Tango's rose the other day, that was an emotional moment, so sweet.


----------



## margy

I made sure I laid them with Belle to the right of Suzie because when ever they sat together and on all of their photos they positioned themselves that way. It wasn't until I was looking through our photos of them that I noticed that. Strange.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, that's beautiful, really beautiful.Together at the home they loved,and no doubt running free together too.The colour of their rose is stunning, just like they were.


----------



## Dogloverlou

SusieRainbow said:


> Lovely thought Margy, mine brings me such comfort,it still has buds on it. I look at it every mornng and smile.
> View attachment 448694
> 
> 
> I painted a pebble to put under it and when I prune it back for the winter will hang Tango's name tag on a branch.


What a lovely idea. Mine is still very young and for some reasons the roses haven't lasted all that long in bloom. I guess it's still establishing itself. But it has grown and began to bush out. I bought a solar powered light up pig that comes on every night which is positioned right beside Missy's rose. Pig was her nickname so when I saw it I just had to have it.



margy said:


> We buried our girls together today, we chose a lovely pink rose not because of the name but because it has an old fashioned rose perfume.
> View attachment 449257
> 
> View attachment 449258
> 
> RIP Suzie and Belle xx


That is beautiful Margy. I'm so sorry for your recent loss of Belle xx

Today is Missy's anniversary and I'm feeling rather emotional. Unfortunately reliving *that* dreadful day  I miss her so much.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

WOW thats beautiful, like the girls, margy. Is it a Renaissance Perfumed Rose? Or a David Austen one? I love the old fashioned perfumed ones. You get beautiful shaped heads on them & the smell is breath taking. Looks like you got a nice sturdy plant too.
Lovely way to remember the girls together.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dogloverlou said:


> Today is Missy's anniversary and I'm feeling rather emotional. Unfortunately reliving *that* dreadful day  I miss her so much.


I still shed a tear for Tango when triggered. As long as the happy memories overcome the sadness why not ?


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> WOW thats beautiful, like the girls, margy. Is it a Renaissance Perfumed Rose? Or a David Austen one? I love the old fashioned perfumed ones. You get beautiful shaped heads on them & the smell is breath taking. Looks like you got a nice sturdy plant too.
> Lovely way to remember the girls together.


It's a David Austin rose, I can't wait to see it in bloom.


----------



## Animalfan

@margy I'm so sorry to hear about little Belle. I don't come on the forum much now because it reminds me so much of my Jaydog, but I do occasionally read the oldies thread, just to check on them gorgeous grey muzzles I grew to love. My heartfelt sympathy to you and yours x


----------



## margy

Animalfan said:


> @margy I'm so sorry to hear about little Belle. I don't come on the forum much now because it reminds me so much of my Jaydog, but I do occasionally read the oldies thread, just to check on them gorgeous grey muzzles I grew to love. My heartfelt sympathy to you and yours x


Thankyou hope you are wellx


----------



## Animalfan

I’m doing ok thankyou. I hope your looking after yourself. I understand how tough this time is. It was harder than I ever imagined, still is occasionally.


----------



## margy

Yes it's hard and I often weep. Coming home I miss their welcome. The house is so empty now.I could easily slip into depression and still have sleepless nights mainly because of Belle and the way she went. There's always what if, I could go on torturing myself that I should have let her go sooner before something ruptured but the vet didn't say this could happen when I took her for her check up.I hope volunteering for the Cinnamon trust will help me.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Yes it's hard and I often weep. Coming home I miss their welcome. The house is so empty now.I could easily slip into depression and still have sleepless nights mainly because of Belle and the way she went. There's always what if, I could go on torturing myself that I should have let her go sooner before something ruptured but the vet didn't say this could happen when I took her for her check up.I hope volunteering for the Cinnamon trust will help me.


Bless you, it's so hard but I think everyone knows that you did the best for precious little Belle.I'm sure Belle knew and she's at rest now,so I hope you find peace.As for missing them,I think that lasts a lifetime but not to high a price to pay for sharing our lives with such beautiful creatures.
I'm sure your work with the Cinnamon Trust will be a positive experience.I can't wait to hear about the lucky dog you walk.Time really does help, the sun will shine again.


----------



## Silverpaw

It's a bit of a special day here today, it's exactly a year since Maci had his spleen removed and a biopsy done on his liver.A whole year with him that we didn't expect to have.I've valued every precious minute of it, he's done so well,he always lives life to the full.There's certainly 'life in the old dog' with hopefully lots more adventures to come.


----------



## doggrooming

Not sure whether it's just the weather or what, but Miss isn't herself today  Very quiet and subdued, has eaten her brekkie but with no enthusiasm and looked to be not much enjoyment. She greeted me upon waking up this morning by literally just standing there and when I stroked her she just rested her head in my hand and I couldn't be sure whether she was shivering too.


----------



## margy

Silverpaw said:


> It's a bit of a special day here today, it's exactly a year since Maci had his spleen removed and a biopsy done on his liver.A whole year with him that we didn't expect to have.I've valued every precious minute of it, he's done so well,he always lives life to the full.There's certainly 'life in the old dog' with hopefully lots more adventures to come.


Long may he keep going, bless him.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Long may he keep going, bless him.


Thanks,Margy.Couple of vets appointments lined up for bloods and an ultrasound scan but he seems really well in himself at the moment.I thought about your precious little Belle and how long she was with you after her diagnosis.She did so well,bless her.


----------



## Sandysmum

Deleted by OP.


----------



## westie~ma

Warming his behind


----------



## Silverpaw

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 449693
> 
> 
> Warming his behind


Ahh,bliss.Beautiful boy.


----------



## Westie Mum

margy said:


> .
> Just wondering if anyone on the oldies forum has heard anything lately from @Westie Mum? I was thinking about her Lucy, she reminded me a lot of Belle.


Sorry i havent been online for such a long time - life is crazy busy for me! I am so sorry for your loss  I dont want to upset you by asking questions so will try and scroll through and see the posts x


----------



## Westie Mum

Well my oldie is still with us! 

Lucy has had some strange moments this year - tummy troubles, random aches. I guess just typical oldie behaviour really but we did go through a period in the early summer where i thought every day might be her last and in true typical Lucy fashion, she perked up, growled at me, loved her dad and carries on :Wideyed

She completely stopped eating during the lockdown, was a nightmare as video consults with the vets arent really much good although they did keep saying they would have her in if she became ill or sedate but thankfully she never got that bad. 

Her daddy ran round like a loon picking up a truck full of random food for her and she turned her nose up at literally everything. Wasn't even interested in having any human food either - she was drinking but very little.

What seemed like hundreds of pounds later in dog food she wouldnt touch - her daddy tested her with a pouch of Royal Canin Mini Ageing ..... and the little madam ate it .... ALL 

Riles me to feed such crap ingredients :Vomit but she's become a dancing queen at meal times, up on her back legs dancing for her dinner and is happily scoffing 3 pouches of food a day. 

She spends the rest of her day waiting for her daddy to come home from work, snuggling her daddy, kissing her daddy and counting the hours until her and daddy go to bed for more snuggling. 

She will occasionally give me a side eye, if i havent given her her dinner quickly enough, or if she has piddled on my floor and i havent cleaned it up quickly enough but other than that, she pretends i do no exist :Wideyed

As much as i love her, i really do, i do often wonder why she has chosen to cut me out of her life :Hilarious like i say, a very strange oldie she has become! 

Thankfully Bella, Poppy & Oscar love their mummy! 

On other news - we had our house ripped apart in January and the builders just finished as lockdown started! So i spent 3 months decorating while our office was closed .... bloody good job really, or else we would still be living in builders dust! 

Grandchild number 6 was also born a week before the lockdown hit so that was hard not seeing him, or any of the others. Still havent seen my twin grandchildren as they live in Isle of Man and they wont let anyone in! but other than that, we are just making the most of seeing the babies before we are told we are not allowed to anymore 

Hope everyone else is well ... i will try and make more of an effort checking in with everyone x x


----------



## margy

Westie Mum said:


> Well my oldie is still with us!
> 
> Lucy has had some strange moments this year - tummy troubles, random aches. I guess just typical oldie behaviour really but we did go through a period in the early summer where i thought every day might be her last and in true typical Lucy fashion, she perked up, growled at me, loved her dad and carries on :Wideyed
> 
> She completely stopped eating during the lockdown, was a nightmare as video consults with the vets arent really much good although they did keep saying they would have her in if she became ill or sedate but thankfully she never got that bad.
> 
> Her daddy ran round like a loon picking up a truck full of random food for her and she turned her nose up at literally everything. Wasn't even interested in having any human food either - she was drinking but very little.
> 
> What seemed like hundreds of pounds later in dog food she wouldnt touch - her daddy tested her with a pouch of Royal Canin Mini Ageing ..... and the little madam ate it .... ALL
> 
> Riles me to feed such crap ingredients :Vomit but she's become a dancing queen at meal times, up on her back legs dancing for her dinner and is happily scoffing 3 pouches of food a day.
> 
> She spends the rest of her day waiting for her daddy to come home from work, snuggling her daddy, kissing her daddy and counting the hours until her and daddy go to bed for more snuggling.
> 
> She will occasionally give me a side eye, if i havent given her her dinner quickly enough, or if she has piddled on my floor and i havent cleaned it up quickly enough but other than that, she pretends i do no exist :Wideyed
> 
> As much as i love her, i really do, i do often wonder why she has chosen to cut me out of her life :Hilarious like i say, a very strange oldie she has become!
> 
> Thankfully Bella, Poppy & Oscar love their mummy!
> 
> On other news - we had our house ripped apart in January and the builders just finished as lockdown started! So i spent 3 months decorating while our office was closed .... bloody good job really, or else we would still be living in builders dust!
> 
> Grandchild number 6 was also born a week before the lockdown hit so that was hard not seeing him, or any of the others. Still havent seen my twin grandchildren as they live in Isle of Man and they wont let anyone in! but other than that, we are just making the most of seeing the babies before we are told we are not allowed to anymore
> 
> Hope everyone else is well ... i will try and make more of an effort checking in with everyone x x


It was lovely having a catch up on Lucy and I'm so pleased she is still ticking along ,still a character by the sounds of it. Thank you for your condolences.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

doggrooming said:


> Not sure whether it's just the weather or what, but Miss isn't herself today  Very quiet and subdued, has eaten her brekkie but with no enthusiasm and looked to be not much enjoyment. She greeted me upon waking up this morning by literally just standing there and when I stroked her she just rested her head in my hand and I couldn't be sure whether she was shivering too.


For some reason I am not, at present, getting emails telling me someone has posted on a thread I am subscribed too & I do like to keep a check on our Oldies section. 
We have been so busy lately I just check in and out now and again. So this is by way of a catch up.

First how is your Miss doing doggrooming? These strange times do seem to have upset a few pets, even my mad Emma has had off days of late, it is also the changing of the seasons that seems to effect them too.

margy glad you ok, we all miss your two girls but they are together now with no more problems and I dare say are causing havoc somewhere along with our other oldies that have gone over the bridge. My DaisyBluebell will have been gone 4 years in a few weeks time & I have no doubt she will be organising said havoc! Still miss her funny face.

Love the bum warming picture westie-ma

So lovely to hear about Lucy too, they can be so funny sometimes cant they, Emma will spend the entire day making up to her dad & will not spare me a glance until I eventually sit down on the sofa in the evening & suddenly a snuggle with me becomes the be all of life!


----------



## Westie Mum

DaisyBluebell said:


> So lovely to hear about Lucy too, they can be so funny sometimes cant they, Emma will spend the entire day making up to her dad & will not spare me a glance until I eventually sit down on the sofa in the evening & suddenly a snuggle with me becomes the be all of life!


awww least you still get a nice evening snuggle 

Thankfully my OH hasnt worked away since pre covid but i dont know how Lucy will react when he does have to work away again :Wideyed She has always been a little bit quirky but for years she would get up on my lap and snuggle herself down into the tighest little ball and snore the evening away. I miss those days .... but then im just grateful she is still with us - they really are not here for long enough are they 

I look at Oscar and Poppy - and Bella now too - and think wow, they are 8 already :Jawdrop and although food states anything over 7 is a senior, they are terriers, so they aren't seniors in my mind. Blimey, everyone still calls them "the puppies" think they'll always just be called puppies 

I guess i should really start them on some joint supplements soon


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I know what you mean, Emma is 3 now & I just wish I could go back to the day we got her (we all know we did not even like each other to start with & I struggled) & she has turned into the most amazing girl & yes its lovely in the evening when she likes to snuggle & is a lovely foot warmer!
8 really is no age for terriers or terrier crosses. Daisy was 17 when we eventually had to say goodbye but even on that day she was still running about and barking at birds on her morning run (she could never walk anywhere)! I still say goodnight to her and it will be 4 years net week. Aren't we the lucky ones to have them for even a short period of time.


----------



## Westie Mum

Just thought I'd pop on and say Happy New Year. Hope 2021 is better for everyone!

Lucy had her last proper walk yesterday, she's really struggling . this is her going at top speed






She was just thoroughly miserable the whole time - she was warm in her coat and point blank refuses to wear her equafleece but her coat is padded.










so her daddy carried her but she wasn't really loving that either, he even took the fleece inner out of his dog walking coat to wrap round her.










We haven't been out today but have arranged a babysitter for her for tomorrow as she can't be left alone either  my step son is single and has mild learning difficulties so we are his 'bubble' and he's happy to come sit with her. Not sure how happy she will be but we won't go too far away - tier 4 so can't anyway!

She seems to have aged a lot the last few weeks or maybe I'm just noticing it more now I'm home all day (I resigned from my job of 24 years last month)

We are supposed to be going to Norfolk in April (all our holidays this year were cancelled) and honestly I don't know what to do, if she's even still with us by then as she will be 17 in March ..... thought about a dog buggy but they definitely wouldn't manage the mud here at the moment and not sure if any are good for sand ? Or a bag carrier sling or something ?

Even though she dislikes me every second of every day  I shed a lot of tears yesterday seeing he so frail and old


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Oh bless her heart she is a proper grand old lady isnt she! Maybe a carrier sling would be suitable if you think she would accept being carried in one? My lad is only 9 but I catch myself getting teary at the sight of his increasing grey face. Hope you, Lucy and the rest of your family have a peaceful new year.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Awww, I feel your sadness and pain. As you may remember we bought a stroller for Reena , more to make her feel safe than for moblity issues, and she loves it. I doubt it would work on sand though, the wheels are quite small. 
If she's not keen on being carried she probably wouldn't like a sling either but you could try her in one made from a big shawl and see if she could get used to it.
Is there anyone in the family who would look after while you were on holiday?
Wishing you a good New Year and happy retirement.xx


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,bless little Lucy,old dogs are just so beautiful.Maci has a stroller, he's a little tripawed,so can't walk too far.We didn't think he'd take to it but he really loves it.We researched it quite well and found one that goes off road.It handles mud and sand, although it took loads of kitchen roll to wipe the mud off the wheels before putting it back in the car on our Christmas Eve walk! Well worth doing your research to get the right one.


----------



## Silverpaw

[


----------



## margy

Lovely Lucy it's heartbreaking to see them struggle with old age. Belle wasn't keen on being carried either and I knew she wouldn't sit in a stroller, she didn't even like sitting in the car. I feel your anxiety, I had the same dilemma with Belle when we lost Suzie her companion.She didn't like to be left on her own. luckily you've found someone to sit with her. I hope it works out for you.
Macci looks cosy in his stroller @Silverpaw.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Lovely Lucy it's heartbreaking to see them struggle with old age. Belle wasn't keen on being carried either and I knew she wouldn't sit in a stroller, she didn't even like sitting in the car. I feel your anxiety, I had the same dilemma with Belle when we lost Suzie her companion.She didn't like to be left on her own. luckily you've found someone to sit with her. I hope it works out for you.
> Macci looks cosy in his stroller @Silverpaw.


He loves it,we really didn't think he would, given that he can still be a bit reactive in some situations.I wouldn't take him anywhere that was too busy for him but things like visits to the garden centre, aswell as muddy fields and beaches,are great.
He has a coat on when it's cool because of sitting still and he had a little fleece round his shoulders in the picture because they can get a bit stiff from his overcompensation from his missing back leg.I called him the caped crusader.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> He loves it,we really didn't think he would, given that he can still be a bit reactive in some situations.I wouldn't take him anywhere that was too busy for him but things like visits to the garden centre, aswell as muddy fields and beaches,are great.
> He has a coat on when it's cool because of sitting still and he had a little fleece round his shoulders in the picture because they can get a bit stiff from his overcompensation from his missing back leg.I called him the caped crusader.


He looks utterly adorable sitting there in hs cloak ! 
Both Tango and Reena loved the stroller and we find it really useful for places that Reena finds overwhelming.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> He looks utterly adorable sitting there in hs cloak !
> Both Tango and Reena loved the stroller and we find it really useful for places that Reena finds overwhelming.


Ahh,bless, it's certainly been a great addition to Maci's walks/outings and let's us go further than we would otherwise.


----------



## Westie Mum

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh bless her heart she is a proper grand old lady isnt she! Maybe a carrier sling would be suitable if you think she would accept being carried in one? My lad is only 9 but I catch myself getting teary at the sight of his increasing grey face. Hope you, Lucy and the rest of your family have a peaceful new year.


her nose and round her cheeks have started to get a little more grey but overall she isn't very grey. Her eyes are getting cloudier due to nuclear sclerosis which doesn't make her blind as such, but her world is just blurry.



SusieRainbow said:


> Awww, I feel your sadness and pain. As you may remember we bought a stroller for Reena , more to make her feel safe than for moblity issues, and she loves it. I doubt it would work on sand though, the wheels are quite small.
> If she's not keen on being carried she probably wouldn't like a sling either but you could try her in one made from a big shawl and see if she could get used to it.
> Is there anyone in the family who would look after while you were on holiday?
> Wishing you a good New Year and happy retirement.xx


yes I've looked at similar strollers and know they'd be useless on sand. Might try a shawl though and see if she will tolerate her daddy carrying her, she certainly won't let me!

I wouldn't subject anyone else to have to look after her tbh, she's a bite bitey, piddles on things she shouldn't unless watched 24/7 and absolutely cannot be around children, plus I'd be worried the whole week without her. If we can't sort anything out to take her with us then we will just cancel the holiday, as we walk several hours every day which she just wouldn't manage now.

thank you, although not sure if I've retired or not yet as I'm only 46 lol .... but I know for certain that anything in the future will just be a simply stress free job for a few hours a week.

Lucy was partly the reason I left aswell. My boss wasn't a pet person, or a human person either really :Wideyed so having time off to be here for Lucy or the grandbabies was causing conflict and having 3 months off March-May when the office was forced to close, made me realise how unhappy I had become and then it all came to a head when I wasn't allowed to see my family any more due to covid restrictions, but was expected to mix with unlimited strangers coming in and out the office so I decided health before wealth!



Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,bless little Lucy,old dogs are just so beautiful.Maci has a stroller, he's a little tripawed,so can't walk too far.We didn't think he'd take to it but he really loves it.We researched it quite well and found one that goes off road.It handles mud and sand, although it took loads of kitchen roll to wipe the mud off the wheels before putting it back in the car on our Christmas Eve walk! Well worth doing your research to get the right one.


your stroller looks quite robust, do you remember what make/model is it ?


----------



## Westie Mum

margy said:


> Lovely Lucy it's heartbreaking to see them struggle with old age. Belle wasn't keen on being carried either and I knew she wouldn't sit in a stroller, she didn't even like sitting in the car. I feel your anxiety, I had the same dilemma with Belle when we lost Suzie her companion.She didn't like to be left on her own. luckily you've found someone to sit with her. I hope it works out for you.
> Macci looks cosy in his stroller @Silverpaw.


Having an oldie whilst you've got other dogs does make it difficult as it's hard for them too. They are often on the other end of her bad temper, they don't understand why she won't play anymore and their walks are becoming so rubbish as they are getting shorter.

we went out early this morning and even though step son was here, Lucy was still asleep and was still asleep when we got back - we only went to the local park as tbh, I'm not sure how far in tier 4 we are allowed to travel  so need to find out today as late night and early morning wasn't the best and can't believe how cold it was :Wideyed couldn't leave it until later as all the idiots are out and about by then!

we all crawled back into bed when we got home :Jawdrop dogs are all fast asleep and Ian has just got the fire going - nice snug afternoon for us here


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's stroller is an Innopet Comfort EFA dog stroller.It's been brilliant for him,sturdy and comfortable.As well as the padding it comes with,he has a pad of vet bed and a folded up fleece for extra comfort.I think there are other similar off road ones on the market too.


----------



## Westie Mum

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's stroller is an Innopet Comfort EFA dog stroller.It's been brilliant for him,sturdy and comfortable.As well as the padding it comes with,he has a pad of vet bed and a folded up fleece for extra comfort.I think there are other similar off road ones on the market too.
> View attachment 459170
> View attachment 459171


thank you  will have a look online! Lucy is only little, just 7kg but just need something that isn't going to get stuck or end up being heavy to push in the sand.

Maci looks happy in his !


----------



## Silverpaw

Westie Mum said:


> thank you  will have a look online! Lucy is only little, just 7kg but just need something that isn't going to get stuck or end up being heavy to push in the sand.
> 
> Maci looks happy in his !


Maci loves it, he's in a great position to see what's going on.We give him the chance to be lifted out from time to time to have a little sniff and stroll.He often declines!He's around 15kgs and it's certainly sturdy enough for him.If anything happen to it, I'd order another one straight away.It really has been a positive addition to his life/our walks.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

She is absolutely adorable & we can all feel your pain, but don't grieve for her now; she is still here with you, wait until you have to do that. Treat her as normal as you treat all oldies, to her she is not old, she is living in today, not yesterday or tomorrow. She doesn't think 'God I'm getting old, wonder how long I've got' she is probably thinking, 'oh not a walk its chilly I'd rather stay in, you go out without me'. Try not to look at her with sad eyes, look at her with loving grateful eyes that she has blessed you with the same love you have blessed her with over the years & enjoy her stately plodding along if she does want to go out for a walk.

Silverpaws stroller sounds good, my sister had one for her tri-paw dog & I'm sure she used that on the sand. I had a dog sling for when Emma was a pup that might be worth a try its this one on Amazon, but there are other similiar ones : 
*FurryFido puppy carrier sling*


----------



## CJ_1701

Hi all!

Introducing Brock, 17 years young. 








He's a good boy - we 'inherited' him almost three years ago after my parents passed away, and we're just trying to make his golden years as happy as possible. He's generally in excellent health, just started to get very early stage arthritis so he has started having joint supplements every day (on prescription from the vet) and these seem to be helping a lot for now.

He's a bit of a sensitive soul and is particularly weird about beds. We've bought all kinds of beds for him to sleep on, they are littered around the house and he's not interested in them. The only one he will sleep on is our old girl's bed - he would sleep on it with her. She passed away a year ago and we keep the bed around for Brock as he likes it, but he doesn't go on it much. At night, I have noticed that he sleeps in a spot where the heating pipes run under the floor and I worry he might be a bit chilly?

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with heating mats/pads for dogs? Does anyone have any recommendations? I've done a bit of googling but there are a lot of different ones. I'm not super keen on having something that will need to be plugged in all night either...

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## westie~ma

Silverpaw said:


> View attachment 459104
> [


My Mont has one just like yours, only his is the silver and black version.

So glad we got it, used to just use ours in warm weather but now I take on most walks as a backup.

People smile when they see him in it (kids especially love seeing him in it) during our various lockdowns and sharp shocks its cheered a lot of people up on our walks.

Only down side I've found is it takes up a lot of space in the car boot. Ok for daytrips but in normal times I go away for a week or more frequently so end up loading my luggage around the buggy and most of it then ends up on the back seat, I don't travel light.



CJ_1701 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Introducing Brock, 17 years young.
> View attachment 460467
> 
> 
> He's a good boy - we 'inherited' him almost three years ago after my parents passed away, and we're just trying to make his golden years as happy as possible. He's generally in excellent health, just started to get very early stage arthritis so he has started having joint supplements every day (on prescription from the vet) and these seem to be helping a lot for now.
> 
> He's a bit of a sensitive soul and is particularly weird about beds. We've bought all kinds of beds for him to sleep on, they are littered around the house and he's not interested in them. The only one he will sleep on is our old girl's bed - he would sleep on it with her. She passed away a year ago and we keep the bed around for Brock as he likes it, but he doesn't go on it much. At night, I have noticed that he sleeps in a spot where the heating pipes run under the floor and I worry he might be a bit chilly?
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with heating mats/pads for dogs? Does anyone have any recommendations? I've done a bit of googling but there are a lot of different ones. I'm not super keen on having something that will need to be plugged in all night either...
> 
> Any advice gratefully received!


You could try him with a jumper on if he sleeps in the same room as you. Mont wears one if its chilly here bought a large so it covers his hips.


----------



## CJ_1701

> You could try him with a jumper on if he sleeps in the same room as you. Mont wears one if its chilly here bought a large so it covers his hips.


He has a jumper but he doesn't really like wearing it - he tends to pull it off after a while!


----------



## margy

What a lovely old boy, is he a JRT? We got Belle a heat pad that you heat up in the microwave. Pop it under a blanket and it stays warm all night.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Welcome CJ & Brock. Margy's idea is a good one & she has plenty of experience with oldies. Have a look on Amazon, [email protected] & Zooplus for a microwave pad. As a last resort there are always those human microwave neck warmers or the hand warmer things you put in gloves you could put in a pillow case? Is Brock prone to play attacking stuff (My Emma likes to disembowel her toys) keep that in mind whatever you get for him!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Just checked Amazon they have some really good ones on there, the Ancol one is top of the list on the 10 best buys website & the Hotties one looks good as well - both self heating


----------



## CJ_1701

@margy He's JRT crossed with something else I think (he is unusually shaped for a JRT). He came to my parents as a 6yo from a friend of theirs who passed away, and then I took him after my parents passed away a couple of years back so we don't really know where he came from or what he is! I'll have a look at microwave heat pads.

@DaisyBluebell Thank you - I will take that on board. Brock is VERY prone to play attacking anything soft and fluffy, I wouldn't like to think what would happen if I gave him my fluffy neck warmer to sleep with!


----------



## Silverpaw

CJ_1701 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Introducing Brock, 17 years young.
> View attachment 460467
> 
> 
> He's a good boy - we 'inherited' him almost three years ago after my parents passed away, and we're just trying to make his golden years as happy as possible. He's generally in excellent health, just started to get very early stage arthritis so he has started having joint supplements every day (on prescription from the vet) and these seem to be helping a lot for now.
> 
> He's a bit of a sensitive soul and is particularly weird about beds. We've bought all kinds of beds for him to sleep on, they are littered around the house and he's not interested in them. The only one he will sleep on is our old girl's bed - he would sleep on it with her. She passed away a year ago and we keep the bed around for Brock as he likes it, but he doesn't go on it much. At night, I have noticed that he sleeps in a spot where the heating pipes run under the floor and I worry he might be a bit chilly?
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with heating mats/pads for dogs? Does anyone have any recommendations? I've done a bit of googling but there are a lot of different ones. I'm not super keen on having something that will need to be plugged in all night either...
> 
> Any advice gratefully received!


What a beautiful boy and what a great age.I really do love the little terriers,such characters.
Do you know what kind of bed he was used to sleeping in in his earlier days? What kind of bed is the one he used to share with your other dog? Could you try something like that in the place he chooses to sleep by the heating pipes,maybe with a microwave pad as referred to above in it.Does he have a flat bed,as opposed to one with sides,that may be easier to get onto and stretch out on if his little legs are a bit creaky?


----------



## Silverpaw

westie~ma said:


> My Mont has one just like yours, only his is the silver and black version.
> 
> So glad we got it, used to just use ours in warm weather but now I take on most walks as a backup.
> 
> People smile when they see him in it (kids especially love seeing him in it) during our various lockdowns and sharp shocks its cheered a lot of people up on our walks.
> 
> Only down side I've found is it takes up a lot of space in the car boot. Ok for daytrips but in normal times I go away for a week or more frequently so end up loading my luggage around the buggy and most of it then ends up on the back seat, I don't travel light.
> 
> You could try him with a jumper on if he sleeps in the same room as you. Mont wears one if its chilly here bought a large so it covers his hips.


Ahh, another member of the stroller gang.Maci brings a smile to people's faces when he's in his too.It's certainly true that dogs don't travel light.I tend to pack around Maci's stroller and his travel bag.I'm good at traveling pretty light myself,as Maci travelles on the back seat of the car and I get whatever space is left.


----------



## CJ_1701

Silverpaw said:


> What a beautiful boy and what a great age.I really do love the little terriers,such characters.
> Do you know what kind of bed he was used to sleeping in in his earlier days? What kind of bed is the one he used to share with your other dog? Could you try something like that in the place he chooses to sleep by the heating pipes,maybe with a microwave pad as referred to above in it.Does he have a flat bed,as opposed to one with sides,that may be easier to get onto and stretch out on if his little legs are a bit creaky?


As far as i'm aware, he often slept in bed with my parents. I don't know if this is going to be a controversial statement but I draw the line at dogs on beds, I don't allow it. He always has the option to come in our bedroom though, we leave the door open all the time. He usually sleeps on the landing (in the spot where the pipes run under the floor). The bed we used to share with Nell was a cushion style 'orthopedic' bed (she was very creaky towards the end!). We've tried buying another one the same to put in different places (the landing, our bedroom etc) but he won't use it. We've also tried moving Nell's old bed into the landing, but he won't sleep on it there. He only sleeps on it in its current location which is under my husbands desk, so we leave the door to the office open as well just in case he wants to sleep in there, and he often will but just on the rug rather than in the bed. Maybe he just misses Nell. He'll sleep on the sofa sometimes too. I've noticed the cat often sleeps with him as well, no matter where he sleeps.

We have about 5 different types of dog bed scattered around the house. Maybe he's fine and I'm just overthinking it!


----------



## Arny

Looking great for his age @CJ_1701
Is it a new thing, not using a bed?
My dog too has a plethora of beds around the place. She suffers with a spinal problem and seems to chose to sleep on the floor on her worse days.
Hopefully the supplements will make Brock more comfortable but could he be in a bit of pain and need something stronger?


----------



## Silverpaw

CJ_1701 said:


> As far as i'm aware, he often slept in bed with my parents. I don't know if this is going to be a controversial statement but I draw the line at dogs on beds, I don't allow it. He always has the option to come in our bedroom though, we leave the door open all the time. He usually sleeps on the landing (in the spot where the pipes run under the floor). The bed we used to share with Nell was a cushion style 'orthopedic' bed (she was very creaky towards the end!). We've tried buying another one the same to put in different places (the landing, our bedroom etc) but he won't use it. We've also tried moving Nell's old bed into the landing, but he won't sleep on it there. He only sleeps on it in its current location which is under my husbands desk, so we leave the door to the office open as well just in case he wants to sleep in there, and he often will but just on the rug rather than in the bed. Maybe he just misses Nell. He'll sleep on the sofa sometimes too. I've noticed the cat often sleeps with him as well, no matter where he sleeps.
> 
> We have about 5 different types of dog bed scattered around the house. Maybe he's fine and I'm just overthinking it!


I think it's a personal decision about whether dogs sleep in our beds or not.Maci does but he also has lost of other beds around the house that he sleeps on until bed time,so sleeping on the bed doesn't stop him using his own,if that makes sense.It sounds like you've covered all options,giving him the chance to find his best spot.
Just a thought,but has it always been to this degree or could there be a bit of doggy dementia setting in.This often makes them unsettled at night.However,if he's settling,albeit in a spot you wouldn't chose for him,and sleeping through,he sounds like he's doing well.Maybe try and just warm things up in that area in the best way you can.
I'm sure he misses precious Nell, bless him.He sounds lovely and very lucky to have you looking after him.


----------



## CJ_1701

Arny said:


> Looking great for his age @CJ_1701
> Is it a new thing, not using a bed?
> My dog too has a plethora of beds around the place. She suffers with a spinal problem and seems to chose to sleep on the floor on her worse days.
> Hopefully the supplements will make Brock more comfortable but could he be in a bit of pain and need something stronger?


In fairness, he never has been one for using a dog bed - I've only ever seen him share one with my Nell or with my parents old cat. Otherwise he was on a couch/bed with people or just laid on the floor. 
He doesn't show signs of being in pain - he was put on the supplements around Nov time by the vet who checked him out and manipulated his limbs etc and said that he wasn't showing any signs of being in pain at that time. He's improved since then, as we took him because he was a bit stiff after sleeping/laying still for a long time, but the stiffness has improved a lot now. I will keep a close eye on him for any sign of discomfort though!



Silverpaw said:


> I think it's a personal decision about whether dogs sleep in our beds or not.Maci does but he also has lost of other beds around the house that he sleeps on until bed time,so sleeping on the bed doesn't stop him using his own,if that makes sense.It sounds like you've covered all options,giving him the chance to find his best spot.
> Just a thought,but has it always been to this degree or could there be a bit of doggy dementia setting in.This often makes them unsettled at night.However,if he's settling,albeit in a spot you wouldn't chose for him,and sleeping through,he sounds like he's doing well.Maybe try and just warm things up in that area in the best way you can.
> I'm sure he misses precious Nell, bless him.He sounds lovely and very lucky to have you looking after him.


He's always been this way, really. (Although we do sometimes wonder if he is getting a bit senile as he sometimes jumps/barks at seemingly nothing). He doesn't have any trouble settling. I just worry he's cold or uncomfortable on the floor - although maybe i'm just used to Nell who would sleep on any bed or anything that appeared like it could be vaguely bed-like.

I think i'm going to try him with a folded/fluffy blanket on his favourite spot on the landing, along with some kind of microwavable heat pad - i'll do a bit of googling and see if there is one I like the look of. Maybe one for puppies that you can put in side a teddy as I think he likes cuddling?


----------



## Silverpaw

CJ_1701 said:


> In fairness, he never has been one for using a dog bed - I've only ever seen him share one with my Nell or with my parents old cat. Otherwise he was on a couch/bed with people or just laid on the floor.
> He doesn't show signs of being in pain - he was put on the supplements around Nov time by the vet who checked him out and manipulated his limbs etc and said that he wasn't showing any signs of being in pain at that time. He's improved since then, as we took him because he was a bit stiff after sleeping/laying still for a long time, but the stiffness has improved a lot now. I will keep a close eye on him for any sign of discomfort though!
> 
> He's always been this way, really. (Although we do sometimes wonder if he is getting a bit senile as he sometimes jumps/barks at seemingly nothing). He doesn't have any trouble settling. I just worry he's cold or uncomfortable on the floor - although maybe i'm just used to Nell who would sleep on any bed or anything that appeared like it could be vaguely bed-like.
> 
> I think i'm going to try him with a folded/fluffy blanket on his favourite spot on the landing, along with some kind of microwavable heat pad - i'll do a bit of googling and see if there is one I like the look of. Maybe one for puppies that you can put in side a teddy as I think he likes cuddling?


Ahh,bless him,a little teddy to cuddle up to.I think sometimes the bark/jumpiness can be from dimming eyesight and muffled hearing.He sounds absolutely brilliant for his age.


----------



## CJ_1701

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,bless him,a little teddy to cuddle up to.I think sometimes the bark/jumpiness can be from dimming eyesight and muffled hearing.He sounds absolutely brilliant for his age.


That's a great point about the eyesight/hearing, I hadn't considered that. He is going great guns for his age, hubby and I often joke that the only things left after a nuclear apocalypse would be cockroaches and Brock!


----------



## Silverpaw

CJ_1701 said:


> That's a great point about the eyesight/hearing, I hadn't considered that. He is going great guns for his age, hubby and I often joke that the only things left after a nuclear apocalypse would be cockroaches and Brock!


Hehehe, brilliant.Maci's become a bit more clingy lately and upset by some noises he'd never bothered about and ok with noises he'd always been fearful of.He was checked out by his vet and basically it seems to be age related deterioration to his sight and hearing.There is basically nothing that can be done about it,she said if he was a person, he'd be sent to get some spectacles! I've made a couple of changes that seem to have helped eg he's fed directly under a light now, that I put on even when it's a bit dull rather than dark.The hearing seems to be that he can hear some pitches but not others.It's a bit of a mixed bag because, for example, the fireworks, that we usually go away to get away from but couldn't because of lockdown, didn't bother him too much, which was great but my mobile phone ring, which has always been the same,started to startle him.Needless to say,I now have a new ring,on quiet and don't get messages!
Brock sounds like an amazing little dog.


----------



## CJ_1701

Silverpaw said:


> Hehehe, brilliant.Maci's become a bit more clingy lately and upset by some noises he'd never bothered about and ok with noises he'd always been fearful of.He was checked out by his vet and basically it seems to be age related deterioration to his sight and hearing.There is basically nothing that can be done about it,she said if he was a person, he'd be sent to get some spectacles! I've made a couple of changes that seem to have helped eg he's fed directly under a light now, that I put on even when it's a bit dull rather than dark.The hearing seems to be that he can hear some pitches but not others.It's a bit of a mixed bag because, for example, the fireworks, that we usually go away to get away from but couldn't because of lockdown, didn't bother him too much, which was great but my mobile phone ring, which has always been the same,started to startle him.Needless to say,I now have a new ring,on quiet and don't get messages!
> Brock sounds like an amazing little dog.


Oh bless, you Maci is lucky to have you! I'm sure there are many who wouldn't make the effort with an older dog!


----------



## Silverpaw

CJ_1701 said:


> Oh bless, you Maci is lucky to have you! I'm sure there are many who wouldn't make the effort with an older dog!


Maci's a grand old chap, not Brock's age thought.He was 7/8 years old when he arrived and we knew he had a number of health issues.He's done really well and we're so lucky to have him.I always think it's a privilege to share our lives with an old dog,they are so beautiful.It's heartbreaking when people discard them because they need more looking after.Not sure if we'll get him to Brock's age but so far,he's defied all the odds that were stacked against him.


----------



## CJ_1701

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's a grand old chap, not Brock's age thought.He was 7/8 years old when he arrived and we knew he had a number of health issues.He's done really well and we're so lucky to have him.I always think it's a privilege to share our lives with an old dog,they are so beautiful.It's heartbreaking when people discard them because they need more looking after.Not sure if we'll get him to Brock's age but so far,he's defied all the odds that were stacked against him.


It absolutely is a privilege, I can't imagine getting rid of a dog just because they are old. Maci is in good hands, I hope he's with you for a long time to come yet!


----------



## Silverpaw

CJ_1701 said:


> It absolutely is a privilege, I can't imagine getting rid of a dog just because they are old. Maci is in good hands, I hope he's with you for a long time to come yet!


Thanks, he's 15 years plus and despite his health issues, he's doing well.He's going to have a Snoozy day today, with a couple of indoor activities, because we're more or less snowed in here (Midlands). Have to be careful with him missing a leg, can't afford any mishaps with the others! Nothing more peaceful than an old dog peacefully snoozing.
Picture of him taken on Thursday,in a different climate!Hope little Brock copes with whatever weather conditions you have.


----------



## CJ_1701

Silverpaw said:


> Thanks, he's 15 years plus and despite his health issues, he's doing well.He's going to have a Snoozy day today, with a couple of indoor activities, because we're more or less snowed in here (Midlands). Have to be careful with him missing a leg, can't afford any mishaps with the others! Nothing more peaceful than an old dog peacefully snoozing.
> Picture of him taken on Thursday,in a different climate!Hope little Brock copes with whatever weather conditions you have.
> View attachment 460803


Oh look at him, absolutely beautiful! A snow day inside sounds like just the ticket - hope it was lovely and the weather has cleared up for you now! We are West Midlands based and had a lot of snow also - Brock became very excited when let into the garden in the morning and went burrowing through the snow like a puppy.


----------



## Silverpaw

CJ_1701 said:


> Oh look at him, absolutely beautiful! A snow day inside sounds like just the ticket - hope it was lovely and the weather has cleared up for you now! We are West Midlands based and had a lot of snow also - Brock became very excited when let into the garden in the morning and went burrowing through the snow like a puppy.


Ahh, little Brock in the snow,bless him.We're in the West Midlands too and had a significant amount of snow.I know lots of dogs love it but I think Maci had seen enough snow in his old life to last him a lifetime.He's back in full swing now but I think there's more snow forecast for Saturday.
I hope all the other oldies are doing well, whatever the weather is throwing at us.


----------



## margy

CJ_1701 said:


> Oh look at him, absolutely beautiful! A snow day inside sounds like just the ticket - hope it was lovely and the weather has cleared up for you now! We are West Midlands based and had a lot of snow also - Brock became very excited when let into the garden in the morning and went burrowing through the snow like a puppy.


They're so funny when they forget they're old and act like puppies again. Suzie was a tinker for chasing cats. She would be hobbling along barely able to walk then get her eye on a cat and off she'd go, barking and prancing. Then come limping back remembering she had a sore legend looking for sympathy!


----------



## CJ_1701

margy said:


> They're so funny when they forget they're old and act like puppies again. Suzie was a tinker for chasing cats. She would be hobbling along barely able to walk then get her eye on a cat and off she'd go, barking and prancing. Then come limping back remembering she had a sore legend looking for sympathy!


It is so funny! Brock definitely paid for it in the evening after he'd had a sleep, stiff as a board!

@Silverpaw Maci sounds like he's much more sensible!


----------



## Silverpaw

CJ_1701 said:


> It is so funny! Brock definitely paid for it in the evening after he'd had a sleep, stiff as a board!
> 
> @Silverpaw Maci sounds like he's much more sensible!


I think it's because he's not so stable on three legs.Life must have been very difficult for him in the harsh Romanian winters in the past and I don't think he's forgotten it.It's really sad but it's not uncommon for them to find dead dogs under mounds of snow when it thaws.The poor things don't stand much chance when they are painfully thin with no chance of finding food when everywhere is frozen solid.Some of the rescuers there do what they can to distribute food to the dogs on the streets but there are so many (some unscrupulous people probably try and get money by claiming it is for this too,so it can be hard to know how to help).I would only donate to any that I was really sure of,like Maci's rescue.If ever a dog valued his comfort, it's Maci!


----------



## westie~ma

Hiya, Mont had a small op on his eye yesterday. Noticed a cyst on his eyelid and when the vet checked him over told me it was actually on the eye. 

Due to covid they are only doing things that meet criteria, so after more pictures they booked him in for yesterday. 

Everything went well and he came home last night, a bit quiet but home, very relieved to say the least. 

He has a cone on as the stitches are very delicate and the vet was worried he's rub and rip them, so cone it is. He does rub his head after food and in the garden too so it is necessary. 

Very disturbed sleep for me as he was crying off and on (bless him ) so today we are having a lazy day. 

He had a small meal last night, the vet also gave him some food, and he's drinking, been out to toilet. 

Have to say our vet was utterly superb, she sent a video update when he'd come round and showed him eating, massive relief to see him. She told me the stitches were done so that the eyelid will heal flat (although she took a triangle cut) so after a few weeks he'll be back to his usual gorgeousness  She also said how good he was, very amiable and a pleasure to have as a patient. I was concerned due to him going deaf if he'd be more stressed out (he shakes terribly when we go to the vets) but my darling boy did good, so proud of him and over the moon to have him back with us.


----------



## margy

Poor little Mont, so pleased to hear all went well with his operation. It's always a relief to have them safely back home. Good idea of the vet to video him and put your mind at rest. It's always a worry when they have to have any type of procedure.Onwards and upwards for Mont now. Bless him.


----------



## Silverpaw

Glad to hear that little Mont is sorted and home safely.


----------



## westie~ma

Thanks xx 
Yes, huge relief to get him home safe.
We went back to sleep after posting, it was a rough night. 

He's had breakfast with added pain killer and gone out to toilet. Snoozing now on the sofa here.


----------



## westie~ma

This is the first proper look I've been able to get. It was dark when we collected him and when we got home I didn't want to pull him about just to look but here with him snoozing it was good time to get a snap to look at it.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh dear God poor little boy, I bet you were beside yourself with worry, I know I would have been. What a lovely vet you have, how kind to send the video. So glad he is home so quickly and doing well. Virtual hugs from me and soft woofs n sniffs from Emma x


----------



## westie~ma

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh dear God poor little boy, I bet you were beside yourself with worry, I know I would have been. What a lovely vet you have, how kind to send the video. So glad he is home so quickly and doing well. Virtual hugs from me and soft woofs n sniffs from Emma x


Initially, I was very worried but it all happened rather quickly, rang Monday and they booked him in for yesterday so no time to dwell.

Dropped him off at 11.30am, went to do our food shop so didn't have to spend long in the house then my mother had an appt with someone from the meds team so I was occupied for most of the afternoon. Went straight from her house to collect him at 5.30.

After doing nothing for months due to Wales' local lockdowns and then national lockdown, yesterday was a huge shock to my system


----------



## golfchick

Does anybody have any experience of laryngeal paralysis in their older dogs? I'm wondering if thats what's causing Ziva's wet sounding sleep breathing and her occasionally clearing her throat when she runs and exerts herself.


----------



## westie~ma

Update on Monty. 

Had infection in the eye so has been on ABs since Friday after his check up with vet. Done with pics sent by email and a follow up call. 
She said the stitches are good, he's not opened them. 

She wants to see him tomorrow.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh, poor Mont. I hope it clears up quickly and not too sore.


----------



## SusieRainbow

golfchick said:


> Does anybody have any experience of laryngeal paralysis in their older dogs? I'm wondering if thats what's causing Ziva's wet sounding sleep breathing and her occasionally clearing her throat when she runs and exerts herself.


You really need to start your own thread for this question, it's a bit lost here.


----------



## margy

westie~ma said:


> Update on Monty.
> 
> Had infection in the eye so has been on ABs since Friday after his check up with vet. Done with pics sent by email and a follow up call.
> She said the stitches are good, he's not opened them.
> 
> She wants to see him tomorrow.


Hope all goes well today at the vets with little Mont.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Good luck for today's vet visit Monty x


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, hope it goes well, beautiful little Mont.You'll be back home for cuddles in no time.


----------



## westie~ma

After seeing our vet today she is very happy with the op itself. The stitches are doing good, they told me after the op that the stitches were very easy to damage so I've been on pins watching him. The wound is healing nicely and will eventually go flat (she cut a triangle out of his eyelid), the eyelid now moves freely over his eye

Also she is happy with the eye infection clearing up. Gave us two extra days of ABs just to be safe.

She is ringing me on Friday, I'll email pics in the morning before she rings so she can see for herself. If he continues to improve she doesn't want to see him again.

He needs dental work doing but she said to do that in three months. As long as we can have her to do his op, she is utterly amazing in my eyes, so caring but thorough no nonsense.

Eta, the results of his cyst came back and its nothing nasty so very likely it won't return. 

Mont is sleeping on the sofa now.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Great news, way to go Monty X


----------



## westie~ma

After another phone call, our vet has given him three more days of ABs. 

Take his cone off for food, if I'm not quick enough putting it back on he wipes his face in the carpet. He's slowed up in old age but boy can he move fast when he wants to. No warning, just drops his shoulder and he's pushing along the floor. Monkey!!


----------



## CJ_1701

westie~ma said:


> After another phone call, our vet has given him three more days of ABs.
> 
> Take his cone off for food, if I'm not quick enough putting it back on he wipes his face in the carpet. He's slowed up in old age but boy can he move fast when he wants to. No warning, just drops his shoulder and he's pushing along the floor. Monkey!!


Aw bless! I'm not sure how effective it would be for a recovering eye but have you tried the inflatable collars? I used to use one for Nell as she wouldn't accept a cone - she was able to eat with it on!


----------



## Silverpaw

westie~ma said:


> After another phone call, our vet has given him three more days of ABs.
> 
> Take his cone off for food, if I'm not quick enough putting it back on he wipes his face in the carpet. He's slowed up in old age but boy can he move fast when he wants to. No warning, just drops his shoulder and he's pushing along the floor. Monkey!!


I know it's a serious situation,but this made me smile.You can put a cone on but you can't take the terrier out of a terrier.Hope the eye is all healed up soon.


----------



## golfchick

What’s everybody’s strategies with walking their older dogs? Little and often or one longer walk a day? I’m so used to the minimum walk being an hour each time I’m not sure what’s best but now I’m working from home I have the flexibility.


----------



## margy

I suppose it depends on how old and how fit your dog is. Belle my JRT could walk for an hour right up until she was around 13. Then smaller walks at a slower pace with more sniffing than walking. She still enjoyed going out for around 20 mins until 15. Where as my cavalier stopped wanting to go out for any walks at all when she got to 14. I just took her out onto the green where I live for a sniff around and she was perfectly happy with that. Your dog will dictate how far and for how long as they age.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

As Margy says, depends on age, fitness & ability, you know your dog best. At 17 my girl was still running about & barking with the joy of a youngster, but rather than walk her on lead the mile from home to where we always walked her off lead, I drove her there so she still got her time off lead to meander at leisure, she made it obvious when she had had enough. Drove home where she spent the afternoon sleeping.
If you now have the time I'd do a couple of shorter walks, the sniffing alone mentally tires them so two walks would be ideal if very old. It also gets you out for a breath of fresh air.


----------



## golfchick

Yeah I'm thinking about doing just that, driving the wee bit that I have usually expected her to walk so she gets to enjoy the off lead and go her own pace and sniff as much as she likes. She's never really been one for going for walks particular, certainly has never got excited when the lead comes out. If anything I have to get the collar round her neck!


----------



## Silverpaw

golfchick said:


> What's everybody's strategies with walking their older dogs? Little and often or one longer walk a day? I'm so used to the minimum walk being an hour each time I'm not sure what's best but now I'm working from home I have the flexibility.


I agree with the idea that it depends on your dogs circumstances.Personslly, it's always been little and often with my oldies.I think of my current oldie,who is a tripawed,as having a sniff and stroll, rather than a walk.He loves going out for a good sniff and he tells me how far he's ok to go.I have always driven my oldies to a suitable place for their 'constitutional',the ride is part of the outing.Often include a little picnic to add to the occasion,or under current lockdown conditions,Maci takes his likimat to have in the car.Certainly in my experience,this has greatly enhanced the qualities of my beautiful oldies lives.


----------



## CJ_1701

golfchick said:


> What's everybody's strategies with walking their older dogs? Little and often or one longer walk a day? I'm so used to the minimum walk being an hour each time I'm not sure what's best but now I'm working from home I have the flexibility.


Also agree with everyone else, it depends on your dog. Brock used to be able to go for an hour or more walk until quite recently but has really slowed down in the past year or so - a turn around the block of about 20 mins at a time is quite sufficient for him now. It's nice to drive a short distance (within current restrictions) to let him have a change of scenery too. Your dog will let you know what's enough for them


----------



## SusieRainbow

Well, Reena is 11 today so I think officially a member of this group. She's pretty fit and active when she wants to be but loves her sofas and my lap!
Happy Birthday to my little sweetheart.xx


----------



## Silverpaw

Happy birthday beautiful Reena.Maci sends big birthday woofs and hopes you have a pawfect day, with lots of lovely yummies.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Happy birthday beautiful Reena.Maci sends big birthday woofs and hopes you have a pawfect day, with lots of lovely yummies.


Thank you Maci.xx 
Reena will be mostly relaxing by the wood-burning stove today and has asked to be excused walkies due to the rain.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci think's that sounds like a good choice and says that,as the birthday girl,she calls the shots. Birthday girls can't be expected to go out in the rain!Have a lovely cosy relaxing day Reena.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Maci think's that sounds like a good choice and says that,as the birthday girl,she calls the shots. Birthday girls can't be expected to go out in the rain!Have a lovely cosy relaxing day Reena.


Reena thinks Maci sounds like her sort of guy!


----------



## Silverpaw

Hehe,she could get away with walking out with an older boy like Maci now she's 11,bless her.I bet they'd have some stories to exchange.


----------



## margy

Happy birthday Reena, hope to see some birthday photos? Have a happy day x


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Happy birthday Reena, hope to see some birthday photos? Have a happy day x


Reena is taking her relaxation very seriously, I don't think photos would be very interesting at the moment.
Probably later when she's a bit livelier.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena is taking her relaxation very seriously, I don't think photos would be very interesting at the moment.
> Probably later when she's a bit livelier.


Maci thinks super relaxed photos can be interesting, especially if the subject matter is adorable.







He's sent Reena a picture of him snoozing on his hedgehog pillow for her birthday card.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Here you are then.








Reena says thanks for the photo, she loves Maci's pillow.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, beautiful girl, she's adorable.There's a story behind Maci's pillow.He 'found' a hedgehog in the garden when we were at the cottage in Wales,back in the old days when we could go there!He was well impressed and named his new 'pet' Clint.Anyway,Clint moved on.On hearing of Maci's dissapointment,his auntie (my sister) bought him Clint cushion.He's a house hedgehog and less prickly,so not a bad outcome.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, beautiful girl, she's adorable.There's a story behind Maci's pillow.He 'found' a hedgehog in the garden when we were at the cottage in Wales,back in the old days when we could go there!He was well impressed and named his new 'pet' Clint.Anyway,Clint moved on.On hearing of Maci's dissapointment,his auntie (my sister) bought him Clint cushion.He's a house hedgehog and less prickly,so not a bad outcome.


Oh, bless him ! 
No fleas on Clint either.


----------



## margy

She is so adorable, dreaming of the yummy treats coming her way today no doubt. Love both their pillows. I like to see them sleeping cosy and safe.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> She is so adorable, dreaming of the yummy treats coming her way today no doubt. Love both their pillows. I like to see them sleeping cosy and safe.


I love her so, so much. It's just awful to think she won't be here forever, why do we do it to ourselves?


----------



## margy

She's a lucky little dog to have such a caring owner. Enjoy every day with her. I used to think the same way about Suzie and Belle to the point of crying at the thought of them going. Even though it is hard when they're no longer physically with us we have our happy memories. OH and I talk regularly about them both. We gave them the best life that we could, as you do with Reena and Bobby. Just think what you would have missed if they'd never been in your life. That's how I look at it anyway.

Anyway Reena has years left yet God willing x


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> She's a lucky little dog to have such a caring owner. Enjoy every day with her. I used to think the same way about Suzie and Belle to the point of crying at the thought of them going. Even though it is hard when they're no longer physically with us we have our happy memories. OH and I talk regularly about them both. We gave them the best life that we could, as you do with Reena and Bobby. Just think what you would have missed if they'd never been in your life. That's how I look at it anyway.
> 
> Anyway Reena has years left yet God willing x


Yes,hoping for 3 or 4 at least . But I could cry when I think of her leaving me, partly due to.pandemic blues and having too much time to brood.


----------



## margy

Chin up and look forward to the summer days, going on new adventures with them both. Warmer sunny days are just around the corner.
I wish I lived nearer I could go on those lovely walks with you.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Happy Birthday beautiful girl, you call the shots today so make sure you get what you want Emma says!


----------



## westie~ma

Awwww lovely photo of Reena. Happy birthday (if we aren't too late), hope you had a lovely day xx

Here's Mont (minus his cone)









So used to him having it on and crashing into things, catching it on things then huffing, we'd started calling him "Coney", he's deaf so not offended.


----------



## SusieRainbow

westie~ma said:


> Awwww lovely photo of Reena. Happy birthday (if we aren't too late), hope you had a lovely day xx
> 
> Here's Mont (minus his cone)
> View attachment 463108
> 
> 
> So used to him having it on and crashing into things, catching it on things then huffing, we'd started calling him "Coney", he's deaf so not offended.


Oh bless him!
Is your stove a Morso Squirrel?


----------



## westie~ma

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh bless him!
> Is your stove a Morso Squirrel?


I don't know :Bag, we inherited it from the previous owner. Mont has taken to lying there when he is too warm on the sofa. His spot on the sofa is by a big rad 

Hope you all had a lovely day with Reena xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

westie~ma said:


> I don't know :Bag, we inherited it from the previous owner. Mont has taken to lying there when he is too warm on the sofa. His spot on the sofa is by a big rad
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely day with Reena xx


Reena had a lovely quiet day with lots of cuddles, snoozes and food. She's easy to please !
Also a message from her only litter-mate who lives in the South of England, we call her Reena's twin.


----------



## Silverpaw

westie~ma said:


> Awwww lovely photo of Reena. Happy birthday (if we aren't too late), hope you had a lovely day xx
> 
> Here's Mont (minus his cone)
> View attachment 463108
> 
> 
> So used to him having it on and crashing into things, catching it on things then huffing, we'd started calling him "Coney", he's deaf so not offended.


Good to see little Mont's cone has gone.Way to go Mont


----------



## Guest

Happy belated birthday Reena!!!


----------



## Westie Mum

CJ_1701 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Introducing Brock, 17 years young.
> View attachment 460467
> 
> 
> He's a good boy - we 'inherited' him almost three years ago after my parents passed away, and we're just trying to make his golden years as happy as possible. He's generally in excellent health, just started to get very early stage arthritis so he has started having joint supplements every day (on prescription from the vet) and these seem to be helping a lot for now.
> 
> He's a bit of a sensitive soul and is particularly weird about beds. We've bought all kinds of beds for him to sleep on, they are littered around the house and he's not interested in them. The only one he will sleep on is our old girl's bed - he would sleep on it with her. She passed away a year ago and we keep the bed around for Brock as he likes it, but he doesn't go on it much. At night, I have noticed that he sleeps in a spot where the heating pipes run under the floor and I worry he might be a bit chilly?
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with heating mats/pads for dogs? Does anyone have any recommendations? I've done a bit of googling but there are a lot of different ones. I'm not super keen on having something that will need to be plugged in all night either...
> 
> Any advice gratefully received!


Welcome to our little oldie group , he is looking fab for his age!



westie~ma said:


> Only down side I've found is it takes up a lot of space in the car boot. Ok for daytrips but in normal times I go away for a week or more frequently so end up loading my luggage around the buggy and most of it then ends up on the back seat, I don't travel light.


Thanks for saying that, we were all set for ordering now Boris has said holiday let's can restart from 12th April as our holiday is booked for 17th! Although we have a Jeep, we still have to squeeze in 4 dogs, our suitcases and shopping for a week so I think this rules the buggy out!

Going to look at carriers now although not sure she will take kindly to one 



SusieRainbow said:


> Well, Reena is 11 today so I think officially a member of this group. She's pretty fit and active when she wants to be but loves her sofas and my lap!
> Happy Birthday to my little sweetheart.xx


awwwww happy belated birthday sweetheart :Kiss



westie~ma said:


> Here's Mont (minus his cone)
> View attachment 463108
> 
> 
> So used to him having it on and crashing into things, catching it on things then huffing, we'd started calling him "Coney", he's deaf so not offended.


Lovely to hear all is well and is wasn't anything dreadful. Hope he continues to recover well and is soon back to his handsome self


----------



## Westie Mum

All is well here (busy decorating!)

Lucy is about the same, although she's recovered from her slip on the ice well but still not going out for walks, she's happy to stay at home with step son while we take the others, but hoping as the weather improves she might be a bit more interested.

You can tell she is loosing her "status" as boss as the other dogs keep getting in her bed and she's given up telling them to go away  this would NEVER have happened, even just a few weeks ago!


----------



## margy

Westie Mum said:


> All is well here (busy decorating!)
> 
> Lucy is about the same, although she's recovered from her slip on the ice well but still not going out for walks, she's happy to stay at home with step son while we take the others, but hoping as the weather improves she might be a bit more interested.
> 
> You can tell she is loosing her "status" as boss as the other dogs keep getting in her bed and she's given up telling them to go away  this would NEVER have happened, even just a few weeks ago!
> 
> View attachment 463276
> 
> 
> View attachment 463277


She doesn't look her age at all, not a grey hair in sight! I love hearing your stories about her she sounds a right character.


----------



## Westie Mum

Sadly we had to let Lucy go this morning, she's just been so poorly all week, going downhill so very fast - our final act of love and kindness to her.

I've done a post in the main forum but just wanted to post here too https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/today-we-said-goodbye-aged-17.536511/

I don't know what I'm going to do with myself, as just sat here this afternoon I feel a bit lost without her. You don't realise how much of your day an oldie consumes until you don't have it to do anymore - not that I begrudged a single minute of it.

Please give all your oldies an extra hug tonight xx


----------



## margy

I'm so very sorry to hear this. . As I've said before I loved hearing your stories about her.I felt like I knew her and always had a chuckle at her antics.She will leave a big hole in your life. Yes the oldies do take a lot of looking after and when your no longer doing that you miss them even more. I still miss my 2 and shed a tear. Take care x


----------



## Silverpaw

So sorry to hear this,bless her, it's an amazing age but I know that doesn't help lessen the pain you're feeling at the moment.Look after yourselves and,in time, I'm sure your precious memories will bring you comfort.
Run free, beautiful Lucy.


----------



## Westie Mum

margy said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear this. . As I've said before I loved hearing your stories about her.I felt like I knew her and always had a chuckle at her antics.She will leave a big hole in your life. Yes the oldies do take a lot of looking after and when your no longer doing that you miss them even more. I still miss my 2 and shed a tear. Take care x


Felt very strange not being up half the night with her, that's for sure!

Oscar is keeping his mummy well snuggled though x



Silverpaw said:


> So sorry to hear this,bless her, it's an amazing age but I know that doesn't help lessen the pain you're feeling at the moment.Look after yourselves and,in time, I'm sure your precious memories will bring you comfort.
> Run free, beautiful Lucy.


she did reach a good old age, although time just goes so quickly! And yes we do have lots of amazing memories to cherish x


----------



## Guest

Poor Kenzie had a major leak the other day. She managed to soak through a fleece and thick bedspread to the (thankfully waterproof) mattress protector. She's still on a fairly low dose of the incontinence med but I don't want to increase it just yet in case it was just a one-off.


----------



## Silverpaw

Just wondering how your oldies are getting on?I know they can be a bit high maintenance but don't you just love the oldies.Can't believe how quickly the time is going by,I want to slow the clock down a bit.Maci responds well to his 'treatments' but I know they won't keep him going for ever.Here he is having his wheat bag treatment,as recommended by his canine masseur and his physiotherapist.


----------



## margy

Ahh he's lovely isn't he. As long as he's comfortable that's all that matters. He is so lucky to have you to care for him and give him the life he deserves. Enjoy every minute of him I did with mine, especially when they were getting on I knew time would catch up with us.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Ahh he's lovely isn't he. As long as he's comfortable that's all that matters. He is so lucky to have you to care for him and give him the life he deserves. Enjoy every minute of him I did with mine, especially when they were getting on I knew time would catch up with us.


Thanks,Margy.He really is lovely, from the scared,reactive little dog that arrived (almost feral), he's the most amazing,calm beautiful cuddle monster imaginable.I do treasure every moment, like I know you did,but I know time will catch up with us too.Had a few issues with his mobility over the last few days (overcompensation for his missing leg) but looking much brighter today.Fortunatley,we have a great team supporting him (massage, physio,vets). Can't help worrying about him though but I think that goes with the old dog territory.I wouldn't be without him for the world,even though I'm braced for being heartbroken at some stage.


----------



## catz4m8z

Time does seem to go quickly doesnt it? I think Adam might be developing abit of arthritis now, when he comes out of his crate or gets up from sleeping a while he limps on his front leg abit. It doesnt seem to bother him too much and by the time he gets through the house to the garden its already gone so I think its just stiffness at the moment. 
He is a pain to get joint supplements into though. Hannah has been taking them for a few years due to her LP issue nd I try with Adam but he doesnt like them. Is there any liquid versions about?? (I tried working out a cod liver oil dose but its tricky with a dog who weighs less then 6Ibs, I wouldnt want to give him too much!).

It just hits me now how my lot are all oldies, esp this year as we hit our teens! (Adam will be 13 in june, Heidi 12 in july, Hannah 13 in august and my 'baby' Alf will be 9 in october!).:Wideyed


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> Time does seem to go quickly doesnt it? I think Adam might be developing abit of arthritis now, when he comes out of his crate or gets up from sleeping a while he limps on his front leg abit. It doesnt seem to bother him too much and by the time he gets through the house to the garden its already gone so I think its just stiffness at the moment.
> He is a pain to get joint supplements into though. Hannah has been taking them for a few years due to her LP issue nd I try with Adam but he doesnt like them. Is there any liquid versions about?? (I tried working out a cod liver oil dose but its tricky with a dog who weighs less then 6Ibs, I wouldnt want to give him too much!).
> 
> It just hits me now how my lot are all oldies, esp this year as we hit our teens! (Adam will be 13 in june, Heidi 12 in july, Hannah 13 in august and my 'baby' Alf will be 9 in october!).:Wideyed


This is the one I've just started using on my vet's advice. The capsules can be pierced and the oil poured onto food, although I just mix them with their kibble and a teeny bit of wet food to disguise them.

https://www.vetpharmacy.co.uk/dogs-...tinol-for-dogs-soft-gel-capsules-pd-2327.html


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Yes the time flies, doesn't it. One minute they are PITA puppies and the next minute your continually looking at them and thinking arthritis tablets & wishing they were puppies again! 
When Daisy got a bit arthritic I got her a magnetic collar (like the bracelets people wear) & it did seem to make a difference for the better to her, she was still running about barking at nothing at 17! I still carry that collar in my handbag. Anything is worth trying for them. Try Googling and see if anything other than Youmove comes up.


----------



## Silverpaw

DaisyBluebell said:


> Yes the time flies, doesn't it. One minute they are PITA puppies and the next minute your continually looking at them and thinking arthritis tablets & wishing they were puppies again!
> When Daisy got a bit arthritic I got her a magnetic collar (like the bracelets people wear) & it did seem to make a difference for the better to her, she was still running about barking at nothing at 17! I still carry that collar in my handbag. Anything is worth trying for them. Try Googling and see if anything other than Youmove comes up.


Maci (and our previous oldies) had magnetic collars.I've recently had a Streamz one for Maci,he had one before but they only did larger ones and it was too bulky for him.They're supposed to use a different kind of magmatism,or use it in a different way or something.There is a good explanation of it on their site.They are more streamlined now and it fits him fine.He certainly seemed to perk up when he first had it but it's always hard to say what bits of his treatment/management work on what.He struggles with overcompensation from his missing leg more some times than others,so it's how he does overall that really matters for him.He's great at the moment but maybe the weather has played a part in that too.I'm prepared to try anything that might help him and not cause any harm.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Time does seem to go quickly doesnt it? I think Adam might be developing abit of arthritis now, when he comes out of his crate or gets up from sleeping a while he limps on his front leg abit. It doesnt seem to bother him too much and by the time he gets through the house to the garden its already gone so I think its just stiffness at the moment.
> He is a pain to get joint supplements into though. Hannah has been taking them for a few years due to her LP issue nd I try with Adam but he doesnt like them. Is there any liquid versions about?? (I tried working out a cod liver oil dose but its tricky with a dog who weighs less then 6Ibs, I wouldnt want to give him too much!).
> 
> It just hits me now how my lot are all oldies, esp this year as we hit our teens! (Adam will be 13 in june, Heidi 12 in july, Hannah 13 in august and my 'baby' Alf will be 9 in october!).:Wideyed


Ahh, lots of lovely oldies together.Maci used to chew Yumove quite happily but it's a bit too hard for his old teeth now.He did well on Riaflex for a time but his delicate tummy stopped him having it.He does have their green lipped muscle though,it smells incredibly fishy,so a taste dogs would either love or hate I should think.


----------



## catz4m8z

I could try a collar for Adam (not for Hannah, she cant seem to wear anything around her neck without getting sore). Just managed to find a liquid joint supplement on Amazon that has a pipette to dose which might be better for a teeny tiny dog!
TBH Hannah doesnt have too many problems, its just if she walks too far that her occasional limp causes her hip to hurt and Adam doesnt seem bothered...its just Im aware that old age issues are going to start appearing and Id like to give them as healthy an old age as possible. Luckily there 'crazy inappropriate' vegan diet is already low protein and not as inflammatory as a meat one so its very suitable for aging little dogs!LOL:Smug

shesh....I suppose Im going to have to start 'age proofing' Heidi soon too! Although she really hasnt realiesed that she's old yet!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Silverpaw

Fingers crossed the pippet does the trick for your tiny one,bless.
Do you feed a home prepared vegan diet or a branded one?Maci can't have any of the NSAID's since they practically destroyed his stomach (I know lots of dogs do well on them).Low protein and not inflammatory is just what he needs but has to be low fat aswell (issues with his liver and stomach).It can be hard work keeping our oldies fit and well but they are so perfect, it's worth any amount of trouble.


----------



## westie~ma

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/very-sad-news.537249/#post-1065757708

Putting this here.

Thank you all xxx


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think Jack qualifies for this thread now (not sure how I missed it until now tbh).

Now 12+ (picked up as a stray and guessed to be around 3 at the time) and been with us for 9 years since March 2012.

Really started to show his age last year and has been on Gabapentin since showing some arthritic symptoms during lockdown, which seems to help.

He had his annual check up last month and was given the all clear.

His AG's needed expressing and Vets always recommend a dental - he's had 2 and quite a few extractions before. He's not showing any adverse signs right now apart from they could do with a clean, but he reacts badly to GA and stopped breathing last time so I'm not happy to risk it unless he was having trouble. He eats well, including chews and kibble and his weight is stable.

I thought he looked thinner but the vet checked his weight and confirmed it's stable. She said it's loss of muscle mass as they get older that makes them look thin.

He's on Propalin to prevent bladder leakage at night, which seems to help.

He has several lumps which they weren't concerned about. However, one on his back had got a bit bigger, then the other Friday it oozed and seemed sore. Planned to ring the vet on the Monday but having bathed it and left it alone he seemed unbothered by it again so I didn't.

However, just at the start of this long weekend (typical ) he seemed tender there again so I will be ringing on Tuesday to get it checked over.









Giving me "the eye" cos he wants my seat 









Chilling in the garden - he always needs an extra pillow for his head 









Soundo on the sofa


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Beautiful pictures of Jack. How our Lurchers love a pillow! Hopefully you can get his tender spot sorted Tuesday.


----------



## margy

He's growing old gracefully. Lovely photos. Suzie had a lump on her back on her hip area for years the vets didn't touch it, then a young vet who I hadn't seen before saw her on one of her check ups and he said it was,a cyst. He squeezed it and all this stuff squirted out. Looked like string cheese. Yuck. It made me wonder why none of the other vets emptied it and I worried wether the lump was painful for her, if it was she didn't show it.


----------



## Silverpaw

Welcome to the oldies thread,Jack.He's very beautiful and looks incredibly dignified.
Maci tried a new(ish) treatment for OA last week, called Librela.It's an injection that will be given every four weeks if it shows signs of working after the second dose, otherwise it will be discontinued.It works in a different way to other treatments (he can't have NSAID'S and has liver issues and borderline kidneys).
It isn't processed in the usual way so doesn't get processed by the organs and therefore considered much safer.After lots of research and discussion with his vet,we decided to give it a try.
He has a few lumps and bumps that have been checked, nothing sinister so far.
Hope Jack feels better once his AG's have been done,Maci says they really are a pain in the butt!


----------



## Blitz

I suppose Candy qualifies as she is 12.










The photos is from year before last.

She has loads of things wrong with her but none are age related so she has done well to reach 12. When she was about 5 the vet said not to expect her to have a long life.
She has propalin and incurin for leaking, an inhaler for copd, eye drops for her cataract, she is fairly bald, got no undercoat so there are bald patches under her curls and she has very little tail hair. She has pancreas problems so is on a low fat diet and I am still wary about her neck, if she slips or falls she is on 3 legs for a bit. Currently she is on her 3rd course of antibiotics for a nasty round of bad guts. Oh and I forgot she has SLO so has very sensitive feet though her nails have grown back not too bad. She used to get constant throat infections that were probably an auto immune problem too but since being on the inhaler she has been ok. Apart from that she is fit and active though she does not like to run.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Silverpaw they were done at his check up, thankfully.

Apparently, they were full but he was showing none of the usual symptoms.

They've played him up now and again and he had them flushed one time a few years ago now.

His output is good so I was surprised the glands were full tbh.

Hopefully, no more problems with them going forward.


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> @Silverpaw they were done at his check up, thankfully.
> 
> Apparently, they were full but he was showing none of the usual symptoms.
> 
> They've played him up now and again and he had them flushed one time a few years ago now.
> 
> His output is good so I was surprised the glands were full tbh.
> 
> Hopefully, no more problems with them going forward.


Brilliant,bless him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve just had a very brief go with a new dremmel I’d bought to start getting his nails nice and short.

His nails are black and very hard with low blood lines and I’ve not realised how much over long nails can affect their gait, until I read the nail trimming thread.

I’m hoping to get them right back over a period of time.


----------



## catz4m8z

Think I may have to take Adam in to the vets to get his nails done too, normally they wear down fine but Ive noticed they are getting abit longer. I just cant do nails!:Shy it makes me really squeamish for some reason (and yet I can happily do anything to people without blinking!LOL), luckily its no bother to pop down the vets and get it done.

Seems like Adams joint supplements are kicking in though! He was limping quite abit but now he's back to just some stiffness when he's been laying a while and he just had a little limp now when he ran back down the garden to get a cuddle!
I spent ages looking for a liquid supplement on line when I realiesed I was being a total tw*t and just ordered a tablet crusher instead!:Banghead:Hilarious So now he has a Jointsure tablet (cheaper then Yumove!) crushed up and half dose of Joint Genie (herbal joint supplement) in his wet food every morning. Hannah will just eat her tablet as is but Im going to start Heidi on them this year too as she will be 12 and I think she might need them crushing too.
I feel like this has come on quickly but honestly its probably just that old dogs deteriorate slowly so you dont see the effects until its really obvious. The fact that he is totally unbothered by the stiffness and limp makes me think that its a chronic thing he has had for some time....sad to think that I missed it and he was in pain but I suppose they dont always show signs straight away.


----------



## Guest

Over-supplementing is unnecessary, and just overwhelms dogs with supplements that they don't need. Low-quality sourcing will end up doing more harm than good. He need more vitamins pawsnose.com/best-dog-vitamins


----------



## catz4m8z

jimmiles said:


> Over-supplementing is unnecessary, and just overwhelms dogs with supplements that they don't need. Low-quality sourcing will end up doing more harm than good.


well, one is completely different to the other having no ingredients in common and therefore cannot be described as over-supplementation(surely something you could only know based on the individual dog?) , and the cheaper alternative I use has a better percentage of the same ingredients used as the more expensive name brand product, its always good to do your research as you might just be paying for the brand!
But you are welcome to your opinion, you know what they say about opinions after all.....everybody has one!


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Think I may have to take Adam in to the vets to get his nails done too, normally they wear down fine but Ive noticed they are getting abit longer. I just cant do nails!:Shy it makes me really squeamish for some reason (and yet I can happily do anything to people without blinking!LOL), luckily its no bother to pop down the vets and get it done.
> 
> Seems like Adams joint supplements are kicking in though! He was limping quite abit but now he's back to just some stiffness when he's been laying a while and he just had a little limp now when he ran back down the garden to get a cuddle!
> I spent ages looking for a liquid supplement on line when I realiesed I was being a total tw*t and just ordered a tablet crusher instead!:Banghead:Hilarious So now he has a Jointsure tablet (cheaper then Yumove!) crushed up and half dose of Joint Genie (herbal joint supplement) in his wet food every morning. Hannah will just eat her tablet as is but Im going to start Heidi on them this year too as she will be 12 and I think she might need them crushing too.
> I feel like this has come on quickly but honestly its probably just that old dogs deteriorate slowly so you dont see the effects until its really obvious. The fact that he is totally unbothered by the stiffness and limp makes me think that its a chronic thing he has had for some time....sad to think that I missed it and he was in pain but I suppose they dont always show signs straight away.


I know what you mean about them being in pain but it's probably similar for them as it is for us and more growing discomfort as the degeneration happens with age, rather than moving straight into severe pain.

I have dodgy knees, a dicky back and a bad shoulder (oh my, sounds like I'm on my way out! ) but I'm mostly just stiff with mild intermittent discomfort and occasional sharp twinges - the latter episodes have gradually increased but I still get days when I'm just stiff but no discomfort or pain.

I only take painkillers on bad days, but obviously they can't tell us


----------



## Lurcherlad

Vet had a look at Jack’s lump and said it was infected and prescribed antibiotics for 10 days.

I was able to go in with him this time, thankfully. Just had to wear a mask.

She said it looked clean but to continue bathing it and to try and express gently any remaining muck as it heals with the abs.

I mentioned that I’m trying to get his nails shorter but she said for a Greyhound they were pretty good 

She explained how best to grind them down to avoid the blood line and encourage it to recede.

He has a way of eliciting lots of aahs from the vets and nurses.

I had to carry him as he hates the hard floor and goes on tippy toes which then makes him slip, then panic.

He was calm enough to walk out 

Just realised I didn’t pay! Was expecting a texted link to pay like in Lockdown.... oops!


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Vet had a look at Jack's lump and said it was infected and prescribed antibiotics for 10 days.
> 
> I was able to go in with him this time, thankfully. Just had to wear a mask.
> 
> She said it looked clean but to continue bathing it and to try and express gently any remaining muck as it heals with the abs.
> 
> I mentioned that I'm trying to get his nails shorter but she said for a Greyhound they were pretty good
> 
> She explained how best to grind them down to avoid the blood line and encourage it to recede.
> 
> He has a way of eliciting lots of aahs from the vets and nurses.
> 
> I had to carry him as he hates the hard floor and goes on tippy toes which then makes him slip, then panic.
> 
> He was calm enough to walk out
> 
> Just realised I didn't pay! Was expecting a texted link to pay like in Lockdown.... oops!


That sounds positive,bless him.I can imagine the chorus of aah's,he's a beautiful boy.
These are strange times indeed when no one notices when you don't pay.It was payments over the phone at Maci's vets until I went with him last week, when it had gone back to' normal' except for waiting in the car until the vet is ready for you.
Hope the antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just paid on the phone


----------



## Lurcherlad

The abs seem to have done the trick with the lump (though we got an extra 5 days to be sure) and the lump has returned to normal and he doesn’t seem tender anymore.

I’m going to have to make him a harness though as the ones he has all lie very close and could aggravate it again if they shift while walking. Maybe that’s what started this flare up. 

I have a soft, wide horse lunge line I can adapt.


----------



## catz4m8z

Glad to hear that Jack is feeling better, its much easier now we can actually get into the vets isnt it? I took Adam the other day to get his claws clipped (never been an issue before but they dont seem to be wearing down as much now...and Im a coward when it comes to nail cutting!:Shy). Despite it being his first time having it done he was apparently a very good boy.:Smug


Does anybody else get frustrated with walking speeds nowadays? I mean Adam and Hannah always used to potter on walks and stop to smell the roses (and lamp-posts, bushes, street signs, etc) but they have now decided that the appropriate walking speed is 'snail pace'. Im a fast walker usually and it does my head in having to plod along on an empty street.:Banghead Guess I'll have to get used to it though!LOL


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Glad to hear that Jack is feeling better, its much easier now we can actually get into the vets isnt it? I took Adam the other day to get his claws clipped (never been an issue before but they dont seem to be wearing down as much now...and Im a coward when it comes to nail cutting!:Shy). Despite it being his first time having it done he was apparently a very good boy.:Smug
> 
> Does anybody else get frustrated with walking speeds nowadays? I mean Adam and Hannah always used to potter on walks and stop to smell the roses (and lamp-posts, bushes, street signs, etc) but they have now decided that the appropriate walking speed is 'snail pace'. Im a fast walker usually and it does my head in having to plod along on an empty street.:Banghead Guess I'll have to get used to it though!LOL


Hehe,we have a sniff and stroll more than a walk these days.To be honest, I'm pleased about Maci's capacity to sniff for the whole of England because it means he can enjoy a longer,more fulfilling time out than he would otherwise.He can still get a move on when he wants to thought.He also really enjoys being in his stroller,so we can walk further and faster when he's in that.He's a foodie,so I do a lot of little picnics with him to make his outings more enjoyable.A sniff and stroll,followed by a picnic,followed by more sniff and strolling or a stroller ride,is his idea of a good outing.


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> The abs seem to have done the trick with the lump (though we got an extra 5 days to be sure) and the lump has returned to normal and he doesn't seem tender anymore.
> 
> I'm going to have to make him a harness though as the ones he has all lie very close and could aggravate it again if they shift while walking. Maybe that's what started this flare up.
> 
> I have a soft, wide horse lunge line I can adapt.


Glad to hear that Jack is doing well.
I'm impressed that you are going to make a harness.I don't think I'd have the skills necessary to even know where to begin.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Silverpaw said:


> Glad to hear that Jack is doing well.
> I'm impressed that you are going to make a harness.I don't think I'd have the skills necessary to even know where to begin.


Haha! You haven't seen what I come up with yet!


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Haha! You haven't seen what I come up with yet!


I'm impressed that you feel you can have a go, hope Jack knows he's having a bestoke harness.Lucky dog.


----------



## 5rivers79

So after a few years of not being on here thought I’d check the site out again. Not sure if the same members are even still here after 10 years. 

Sadly Lucky, my American Bulldog passed away a few weeks ago. Found her 9 years ago in my local park for those that remember. She was diagnosed with leukaemia in 2018 and finally that was in remission after being on chemotherapy. She also got diagnosed with chronic pancreatitis with which she lost a lot of weight in the last 5 months and I think that’s what really took a toll on her strength. 

The sweetest dog I’ve ever known and became such an important part of our family. Loved her to bits and miss her dearly.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Welcome back 

Sorry for the loss of your special girl


----------



## margy

I'm also sorry for your loss, and she was lucky you found her to give her the life she deserved.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I gave up on the harness as getting Jack to stand still long enough to design the fit was impossible.

Away at the moment and he yelped jumping down off the bed yesterday (higher than at home) and was very sore and stiff. Think he landed awkwardly and gave his arthritis a wallop 

Upped his Gabapentin (still within allowance) and he seemed much better this morning.

We ventured out to a local seaside town for a stroll but think that was a mistake as getting him in and out of the car was a bit much for him (and me, he weighs 23kg).

He also had a sqwitty bum, probably from feeling a bit stressed by it all 

He did then settle down in the car while we ate our fish & chips and he enjoyed a sausage as a treat.

Think a quiet day at the cottage tomorrow with just a couple of gentle strolls to keep him mobile.

He's in bed now (his own and on the floor so no jumping!) .... bless him


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,poor Jack.Hope he's feeling better after a nice snooze on his comfy bed and a day on light duties (how I refer to it when Maci has an easy day).Maci likes the sound of a sausage.Enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## Silverpaw

It's a very special day here.Maci has been with us for eight years today.Didn't think we'd get the precious boy this far.It's such a pleasure and a privilege having him in our lives.


----------



## margy

Happy Gotcha day Maci. Hope he has many more years with you x


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Happy Gotcha day Maci. Hope he has many more years with you x


Thanks, he's getting to be a little old boy now,bless him but amazing really for his age (around 15 1/2). He's had a little ride out, with refreshments and been to see the family today.We had an overnight stay in Stratford upon Avon on Sunday, for a little pre birthday/gotcha day treat.He loves going places and was so good.






The 'old boy' today.He has his likimat on his cushion to raise it a little.


----------



## margy

What a lovely old boy he is, bless him. Looking like he's enjoying his outing and doing well at that great age.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> I gave up on the harness as getting Jack to stand still long enough to design the fit was impossible.
> 
> Away at the moment and he yelped jumping down off the bed yesterday (higher than at home) and was very sore and stiff. Think he landed awkwardly and gave his arthritis a wallop
> 
> Upped his Gabapentin (still within allowance) and he seemed much better this morning.
> 
> We ventured out to a local seaside town for a stroll but think that was a mistake as getting him in and out of the car was a bit much for him (and me, he weighs 23kg).
> 
> He also had a sqwitty bum, probably from feeling a bit stressed by it all
> 
> He did then settle down in the car while we ate our fish & chips and he enjoyed a sausage as a treat.
> 
> Think a quiet day at the cottage tomorrow with just a couple of gentle strolls to keep him mobile.
> 
> He's in bed now (his own and on the floor so no jumping!) .... bless him
> 
> View attachment 468936


How is Jack now, did he get over his episode and did you all enjoy your time away?


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> How is Jack now, did he get over his episode and did you all enjoy your time away?


He was stiff and sore for a couple of days but seems ok now.

We had a nice time, thanks .... lots of naught food and a proper rest from work for OH


----------



## Lurcherlad

Since our holiday_, _Jack hasn't been loving his normal food. He usually has Butchers Simply Gentle wet and Vets Kitchen Chicken & Brown Rice dry (50:50 in separate bowls).

He is eating chews and the occasional mouthful of kibble so I don't think he has any mouth issues, just seems to have gone off the food. He's lost a bit of weight during this time, so I want to get him eating well again.

He has been eating cooked chicken, salmon skins, raw mince etc. and seems to just be enjoying that now instead. A couple of times, not keen on his blob of pate with Gabapentin in, but last few days he's ok with that too again.

I've bought a couple of Natures Menu frozen raw blocks to try him with and was given a sample of McAndrews(?) dry to try. He had a handful of the kibble and ate it readily.

The lady in the pet store said I could feed a mix of types of food if I wanted (having previously been told by someone that it had to be 100% raw). Just don't mix in the same meal and leave a couple hours either side of raw.

If he likes the NM then I think I'll use a variety (as it's complete), some "human" raw, cooked meats, commercial wet and commercial dry to try and pander to his every whim so he enjoys his food again 

Anyone else feed ad hoc this way and any advice gratefully received?


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,Jack,bless him.I don't feed raw,so don't know about mixing it with other types of food.
Maci has wet food and he loves McAdams.I've only seen it in small foil packs but it's relatively low fat and the chicken and the turkey with veg suits him (so far).I know they do a dry food aswell but I have come across McAndrews,so wondered if it might be this.It comes highly recommended by Mr Maci.


----------



## margy

I never fed my two raw either but used to feed a mix up when they got older and fussy. Hubby had a friend who used to go fishing and he gave us what he didn't want so they had cooked trout. I was always chopping and changing their food just to get them to eat as they would like a certain food then go off it. They never got upset tummies because of this. In the end I was happy if they ate anything just to keep their weight up, especially Suzie. Hope you manage to find something Jack really likes.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, he ate his dinner tonight ... 50% raw turkey mince and 50% Natures Menu with Tripe .... albeit hand fed 

Then a handful of the McAdams dry.

At least he has a full belly tonight


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, he ate his dinner tonight ... 50% raw turkey mince and 50% Natures Menu with Tripe .... albeit hand fed
> 
> Then a handful of the McAdams dry.
> 
> At least he has a full belly tonight


Way to go,Jack,yum yum .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Then he insisted we went up to bed .... he’s not spoiled!


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope Jack scoffed his breakfast after a good night's sleep on a full tummy.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope all the oldies are coping with the heat ok.Maci feels the heat with his age and thick coat,so we're very careful with him.Tried his new cooling coat on him just now.I was a bit cynical about them but it does seem to do what it says on the packet!


----------



## SusieRainbow

So cute!


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> So cute!


I think he looks like a little racehorse, with a fair bit of imagination!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> I think he looks like a little racehorse, with a fair bit of imagination!


Bless him! Yes, you would need a lot of imagination.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Bless him! Yes, you would need a lot of imagination.


It's a good job I don't gamble, I'd put my money on a clothes horse!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Glad to near all our oldies are doing relatively well. Maci looking good in his cooling coat. How's Jack today?


----------



## Lurcherlad

DaisyBluebell said:


> Glad to near all our oldies are doing relatively well. Maci looking good in his cooling coat. How's Jack today?





Silverpaw said:


> Hope Jack scoffed his breakfast after a good night's sleep on a full tummy.


He did, thankfully 

I've now got a variety of foods for him so, hopefully, one of them will please him if he's being fussy. Just keeping raw entirely separate from any others.

His tum seems happy enough, given the variety, and his output is good.

The usual rules of introducing a new food gradually can't really be applied here as he just won't eat the "old" food if I mix it, and a little bit isn't enough to sustain him. I can't let him drop any more weight and as long as he's eating and his tum isn't upset, I'm happy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

He scoffed down a tray of Tesco beef in gravy last night, slept right through to around 0730, out for a wee then wolfed down a bowl of raw tripe & chicken and back to bed (mine ).

Seems to be enjoying his food again.

Still no fallout yet ….. fingers crossed!


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> He did, thankfully
> 
> I've now got a variety of foods for him so, hopefully, one of them will please him if he's being fussy. Just keeping raw entirely separate from any others.
> 
> His tum seems happy enough, given the variety, and his output is good.
> 
> The usual rules of introducing a new food gradually can't really be applied here as he just won't eat the "old" food if I mix it, and a little bit isn't enough to sustain him. I can't let him drop any more weight and as long as he's eating and his tum isn't upset, I'm happy.


I remember when I was trying to keep Suzies weight up I also used to give her goats milk and she loved it, although Belle wouldn't have it. I think when they're elderly they do lose a bit of weight. Belle wasn't bad but Suzie was always a slim dog even though when she was younger she would eat anything, even the contents of any bin she could get into! I think that's the reason her heart kept going for so long. I know Cavaliers can go the other way and be overweight. Suzie kept fit by running around with Belle.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack likes a drop of milk … I’ll get some goats milk for him.

On top of the raw breakfast, he ate the Harrington’s I left down when I went out and actually just came and asked for dinner!

He’s eaten 2/3rds of a tin of Chappie.

Tum is still good too.


----------



## margy

Belle and Suzies rose is springing to life. Lots of buds ready to flower, and the smell is gorgeous. My husband said the smell reminded him of turkish delight {his favourite sweet}!


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Belle and Suzies rose is springing to life. Lots of buds ready to flower, and the smell is gorgeous. My husband said the smell reminded him of turkish delight {his favourite sweet}!
> View attachment 469995


What a beautiful display,a lovely tribute to your beautiful old pals.The smell sounds gorgeous, I'm partial to a bit of Turkish delight myself.Very fitting, for your delightful Belle and Suzie.


----------



## margy

Thankyou I've just remembered Suzie did have a little weight problem when she first got spayed and she joined chubby chums at the vets. It didn't take long for her to reach her goal weight. Belle saw to that. She used to chase a ball and Suzie chased her as she ran for the ball. It was so funny to watch.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

margy said:


> Belle and Suzies rose is springing to life. Lots of buds ready to flower, and the smell is gorgeous. My husband said the smell reminded him of turkish delight {his favourite sweet}!
> View attachment 469995


Beautiful rose dedicated to two beautiful girls. That's an old English rose isn't it margy?


----------



## margy

DaisyBluebell said:


> Beautiful rose dedicated to two beautiful girls. That's an old English rose isn't it margy?


Yes it is, you can smell it as you walk up the path. Beautiful.I have to [email protected] SusieRainbow for the idea. It is a lovely reminder of them.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hehe,chubby chums,I like it,bless them.I bet they're chasing a ball together now way up in the clouds, looking out for you.They never really leave us,do they?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack didn’t eat much yesterday (despite offering things he’d wolfed down before).

I think the heat was a contributory factor … 28 here 

He had some quiche Lorraine as a bed time snack


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack didn't eat much yesterday (despite offering things he'd wolfed down before).
> 
> I think the heat was a contributory factor … 28 here
> 
> He had some quiche Lorraine as a bed time snack


It feels a bit cooler here so far today, hope the weather is changing a bit.I hope Jack's ok and finds his appetite today.Our oldies certainly know how to worry us.Had Maci at vets as an emergency yesterday evening.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack didn't eat much yesterday (despite offering things he'd wolfed down before).
> 
> I think the heat was a contributory factor … 28 here
> 
> He had some quiche Lorraine as a bed time snack


Not oldies but both my Emma & my sisters dogs not eating as per usual in this heat. Emma's breakfast/lunch meal for the last week is a single Bonio ! Eaten in bits. My sisters dogs nothing until evening. We worry accordingly as per usual.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Silverpaw said:


> It feels a bit cooler here so far today, hope the weather is changing a bit.I hope Jack's ok and finds his appetite today.Our oldies certainly know how to worry us.Had Maci at vets as an emergency yesterday evening.


I'm pandering to his every whim 

Hope Maci is ok.


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm pandering to his every whim
> 
> Hope Maci is ok.


I can imagine,they have us trained well, don't they?!

Maci had a good night's sleep.Ok so far today,thanks.I'm monitoring him closely.He's been doing really well,so hoping it's just a blip.He gave us a fright though,went downhill so fast,thought he was slipping away.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Belle and Suzies rose is springing to life. Lots of buds ready to flower, and the smell is gorgeous. My husband said the smell reminded him of turkish delight {his favourite sweet}!
> View attachment 469995


Margy,that's beautiful! I really wish I could smell it!


----------



## margy

Silverpaw said:


> I can imagine,they have us trained well, don't they?!
> 
> Maci had a good night's sleep.Ok so far today,thanks.I'm monitoring him closely.He's been doing really well,so hoping it's just a blip.He gave us a fright though,went downhill so fast,thought he was slipping away.


Hope Maci is improving. It's always a worry when they aren't themselves.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Hope Maci is improving. It's always a worry when they aren't themselves.


Thanks,he's ok at the moment, looks more like himself.He had an anti sickness and antibiotic jabs at vets and started on antibiotics and tablet to protect his stomach this morning.It was pretty awful but heart and temperature were fine and not dehydrated.Vet said they could keep him in but we agreed he'd be better at home being closely watched.Vets not far away and have 24 hour service,so I'd have taken him back if needed.He seemed more comfortable almost immediately and slept very peacefully.I'm measuring his water intake today.Fingers crossed it was a bit of a blip but he's never sick and he really did look like he was slipping away.


----------



## margy

He's a fighter bless him. We had a few scares with Suzie when she got older. Sometimes she appeared to be at deaths door and we prepared ourselves for the worst, then she'd bounce back. 
You take such care of him x


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> He's a fighter bless him. We had a few scares with Suzie when she got older. Sometimes she appeared to be at deaths door and we prepared ourselves for the worst, then she'd bounce back.
> You take such care of him x


Thanks.Ahh, beautiful little Suzie,I know what you mean,Maci certainly is a fighter,bless him.He's an old boy now, with some underlying issues but he still has a real enthusiasm for life.He normally looks so well but last night he was so poorly and went downhill rapidly.It looks like he might have bounced back, we'll see what happens later when the prevomax (anti sickness jab) wears off.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack didn't eat much yesterday (despite offering things he'd wolfed down before).
> 
> I think the heat was a contributory factor … 28 here
> 
> He had some quiche Lorraine as a bed time snack


I hope Jack has his appetite back and that he gets a yummy bed time snack too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Silverpaw said:


> I hope Jack has his appetite back and that he gets a yummy bed time snack too.


Changes meal by meal.

Left his breakfast, so offered him sausage and homemade liver cake for lunch, which he devoured.

Raw for dinner went down a treat.

Salmon skin and some pork rib meat for supper.

Just happy he's eaten enough today.


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Changes meal by meal.
> 
> Left his breakfast, so offered him sausage and homemade liver cake for lunch, which he devoured.
> 
> Raw for dinner went down a treat.
> 
> Salmon skin and some pork rib meat for supper.
> 
> Just happy he's eaten enough today.


Bless him, sounds like he has fine taste.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s really not been eating very much at all this last few days.

One day he’ll enjoy something …. Next day won’t touch it (or anything else).

Consequently, he’s not taking his Gabapentin regularly.

Didn’t want his walk yesterday and only ate a small raw chicken breast.

Took him to the vet this morning for a check up.

He has a temperature, a heart murmur and she thinks it could be his kidneys starting to play up, plus his teeth might be an issue. He’s lost almost 2kg since April.

However, she doesn’t think it’s worth putting him through bloods or dental (the latter she felt he wouldn’t survive GA).

She gave him a Gabapentin, antibiotics and something else? to get him feeling better plus an appetite stimulant and I’m to let her know how he is later today.

Bottom line really is that he’s fading and she doesn’t recommend messing about with him too much, just keep him happy and comfortable until it’s time to let him go 

He’s just had a little chill out in the garden but it’s getting warm so we came inside.

He’s had a big drink and some raw chicken breast 

I didn’t get much sleep last night, worrying about him


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's really not been eating very much at all this last few days.
> 
> One day he'll enjoy something …. Next day won't touch it (or anything else).
> 
> Consequently, he's not taking his Gabapentin regularly.
> 
> Didn't want his walk yesterday and only ate a small raw chicken breast.
> 
> Took him to the vet this morning for a check up.
> 
> He has a temperature, a heart murmur and she thinks it could be his kidneys starting to play up, plus his teeth might be an issue. He's lost almost 2kg since April.
> 
> However, she doesn't think it's worth putting him through bloods or dental (the latter she felt he wouldn't survive GA).
> 
> She gave him a Gabapentin, antibiotics and something else? to get him feeling better plus an appetite stimulant and I'm to let her know how he is later today.
> 
> Bottom line really is that he's fading and she doesn't recommend messing about with him too much, just keep him happy and comfortable until it's time to let him go
> 
> He's just had a little chill out in the garden but it's getting warm so we came inside.
> 
> He's had a big drink and some raw chicken breast
> 
> I didn't get much sleep last night, worrying about him


So sorry Jack isn't well, what a worry these oldies are. I hope he feels more like himself soon with you pandering to his every whim.
Come on Jack! Bobby just can't get his head round Jack refusing his nom-noms!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, he’s also had a couple of big spoonfuls of cooked mince too … that appetite enhancing tablet seems to be working


----------



## Silverpaw

I'm so sorry to hear this.Fingers and paws crossed for beautiful Jack.I hope his appetite stimulant works, it's really hard when they need to take meds in food and don't feel like anything.Bless him.Thinking of you both X


----------



## Lurcherlad

On his way to bed past his bowl last night he spotted and ate the cocktail sausages I had dropped in, one laced with a Gabapentin 

Ate his breakfast this morning and as soon as I picked up his lead he jumped up and came to the door! We had a gentle stroll round the nearby copse and he led the way 

So happy - he’s obviously feeling so much better!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> On his way to bed past his bowl last night he spotted and ate the cocktail sausages I had dropped in, one laced with a Gabapentin
> 
> Ate his breakfast this morning and as soon as I picked up his lead he jumped up and came to the door! We had a gentle stroll round the nearby copse and he led the way
> 
> So happy - he's obviously feeling so much better!


Good boy Jack, you'll feel better with food in your belly!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack ate his breakfast and popped out to the garden …. Now back on the sofa, sparko!


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack ate his breakfast and popped out to the garden …. Now back on the sofa, sparko!
> Beautiful boy.
> 
> View attachment 471192


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Silverpaw how is Maci doing now?


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> @Silverpaw how is Maci doing now?


Maci's doing well now, thanks.He picked up once he was on the antibiotics but looked like he was going to be sick again (he wasn't actually sick) on the Thursday,so vet saw him.Thought it was gastrointestinal but brought his blood and urine tests forward just incase.I thought it was kidney failure.Vet marked it as urgent and we got a call with the results on Friday evening.The results were really good,liver enzymes raised but stable, kidneys in the normal range (they have been out of that range before)urine weak but normal for Maci,no elevated urea, which there was last time.So it looks like it was gastrointestinal but, without prompt vet care,I really think we would have lost him.He's been fine since and had a good week last week.He had his Librela injection on Thursday and a cyst drained.
We're in Wales for a couple of days now and he's planning a picnic for tomorrow.
I hope Jack is doing ok.Our oldies sure know how to keep us on our toes.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glad Maci’s rallied 

Just need to keep them ticking happily along


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad Maci's rallied
> 
> Just need to keep them ticking happily along


We certainly do, I've just taken him for a little stroll in the lane and he's been running on his harness.Wondering if I could have a Librela jab! Quality of life is so important, Maci's enthusiasm for life is amazing,I think he's making up for lost time in his first 7/8 years.


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad, how's Jack getting on, hope he's eating ok?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Silverpaw said:


> Lurcherlad, how's Jack getting on, hope he's eating ok?


He's been doing really well, eating lots and wanting to walk.

Not eaten his tea tonight, though he ate a chopped up sausage with his Gabapentin in.

He's currently snoozing by me …. As usual, hanging out of his bed! 










Actually he just got up and ate half of his tea


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, he looks very comfy there!


Adam is going to the vets on Thursday for his senior check up. Although its not just a check up as I have some worries about him TBH. He has collapsed twice now (first time was when he panicked after he had to wear a cone after hurting his claw...he fainted and I assumed he just made himself hyperventilate which would be because of the unusual circumstance). But then yesterday he exerted himself the usual amount, going to town on his soft toy and humping it into the ground!, and after he collapsed and couldn't stand up...he looked drunk but I think he was probably hypoxic.
He's been ok in between but it sucks that I couldn't get an earlier appointment (and Im working 12 hr shifts til then anyways). Until then Im just stopping him from getting too excited but I think its a lack of oxygen issue. The question is is it because of heart problems or a collapsing trachea? Im thinking its going to be x rays though as well as the blood tests.
It feels like Hannah is bumbling along at 13 with no real problems but Adam just feels like he a lot older then his 13 years.


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> He's been doing really well, eating lots and wanting to walk.
> 
> Not eaten his tea tonight, though he ate a chopped up sausage with his Gabapentin in.
> 
> He's currently snoozing by me …. As usual, hanging out of his bed!
> 
> View attachment 471416
> 
> 
> Actually he just got up and ate half of his tea


Ahh, brilliant, bless him.He looks so comfortable Zzzzz's.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> awww, he looks very comfy there!
> 
> Adam is going to the vets on Thursday for his senior check up. Although its not just a check up as I have some worries about him TBH. He has collapsed twice now (first time was when he panicked after he had to wear a cone after hurting his claw...he fainted and I assumed he just made himself hyperventilate which would be because of the unusual circumstance). But then yesterday he exerted himself the usual amount, going to town on his soft toy and humping it into the ground!, and after he collapsed and couldn't stand up...he looked drunk but I think he was probably hypoxic.
> He's been ok in between but it sucks that I couldn't get an earlier appointment (and Im working 12 hr shifts til then anyways). Until then Im just stopping him from getting too excited but I think its a lack of oxygen issue. The question is is it because of heart problems or a collapsing trachea? Im thinking its going to be x rays though as well as the blood tests.
> It feels like Hannah is bumbling along at 13 with no real problems but Adam just feels like he a lot older then his 13 years.


Good luck with Adam's appointment.I'd be really concerned if the vets wouldn't offer an emergency appointment if it was needed.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Good luck with Adam's appointment.I'd be really concerned if the vets wouldn't offer an emergency appointment if it was needed.


Thanks..TBH though it wasnt really an emergency as he was fine between these episodes, running about and acting normal.

Anyways just got back and his problems are due to his heart. The vet didnt even need his stethoscope to feel how much worse his heart murmur had gotten. On the plus side its regular and not congested so he doesnt need meds at the moment.
Vet also did an ultrasound and is going to phone me later today or tomorrow with the results after he gets a colleague to look at it (US was free as the vet said he was pretty rubbish at reading them but he had abit of spare time and was curious to see if anything showed up!LOL).
So I guess its just trying to keep him calm and not let him exert himself to much (Ive often joked he was humping his soft toys to death but now he literally could!:Nailbiting).


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Thanks..TBH though it wasnt really an emergency as he was fine between these episodes, running about and acting normal.
> 
> Anyways just got back and his problems are due to his heart. The vet didnt even need his stethoscope to feel how much worse his heart murmur had gotten. On the plus side its regular and not congested so he doesnt need meds at the moment.
> Vet also did an ultrasound and is going to phone me later today or tomorrow with the results after he gets a colleague to look at it (US was free as the vet said he was pretty rubbish at reading them but he had abit of spare time and was curious to see if anything showed up!LOL).
> So I guess its just trying to keep him calm and not let him exert himself to much (Ive often joked he was humping his soft toys to death but now he literally could!:Nailbiting).


Sounds like he needs to establish a new relationship with his toys,bless him.Would he play with other toys,like those with long stringy type legs,still made of fabric but not as mountable?
Vet sounds amazing doing a free ultrasound, fingers crossed that it doesn't pick anything nasty up, although at least you'd know what you are dealing with,so I guess you can't lose on that one.Adam sounds like a real character.


----------



## Lurcherlad

After seeing the vet, Jack had a few good days, eating and going out for his morning plod.

Yesterday and today he didn’t want his walk and spent most of the day just chilling in the conservatory. 

I managed to tempt him to eat some breakfast and tea but only small amounts and couldn’t get his tablets in him.

Hoping he feels a bit brighter again tomorrow otherwise I’ll ring the vet.

Quite worried about him tbh


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> After seeing the vet, Jack had a few good days, eating and going out for his morning plod.
> 
> Yesterday and today he didn't want his walk and spent most of the day just chilling in the conservatory.
> 
> I managed to tempt him to eat some breakfast and tea but only small amounts and couldn't get his tablets in him.
> 
> Hoping he feels a bit brighter again tomorrow otherwise I'll ring the vet.
> 
> Quite worried about him tbh


Oh dear, that does sound worrying. I hope he perks up soon.


----------



## Silverpaw

Sorry to hear this,hope Jack's feeling a bit brighter this morning.Is he drinking ok when he won't take food?
It can be a bit of a vicious circle when you can't get them to take their meds, can't it.They feel sick/pain or whatever without them and won't take any food with them in because they feel sick/pain etc.
Is he weeing normally?If kidneys are suspected,has he had a urine sample tested?I 'collect' some of Maci's first wee of the day in a specimen bottle when I need one and pop it to the vets to save them having to 'pull him about' to get one.He doesn't mark when he's out like he used to,so his early morning one is the most reliable!
I know you will have looked at all of these things, I'm just clutching at straws for beautiful Jack.Fingers and paws firmly crossed for him here.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Silverpaw … yes, he's drinking and weeing well. I'll try and get a sample.

I didn't call the vet as he ate small portions several times today … and just wolfed down some cooked tripe.

Had to cook it on the camping stove in the garden …. it stinks!

Still can't get his Gabapentin in him.

He's definitely been uncomfortable at the very least …. He lays in the oddest positions at times.

He has 3 very padded foam beds on the floor around the house …. My room, lounge and conservatory …. to make him as comfortable as possible wherever he wants to be …. and he still gets on the sofa.

Keeping his harness upstairs to put on before he comes down as his back end is a bit wobbly and don't want him to fall. If necessary, I'll stop him going up and sleep downstairs with him, as he has to be near me at night.

Going to ask vet about Librela tomorrow…. Maybe that's an option.

Earlier I was feeling very worried, but that's eased as he seems quite settled now and has eaten. Going to offer him a chopped up sausage before bed (laced with a tablet ).

He seems comfortable at the moment ….


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, bless him.Maci asked if he can have your address and get posted to you if you're cooking tripe!
Good luck with the urine sample,for as long as I can remember I've stalked dogs with a specimen bottle.The joys of old dogs.
Ahh, bless him,I sleep downstairs with Maci too when needed.Sometimes if he has a bit of a tummy upset and sometimes if it's too hot upstairs and cooler downstairs.I put a duvet on the floor to share and he lies diagonally across it and I don't have the heart to move him.
I'd wondered about Librela, it's working well for Maci and, given his age, I'm not too concerned about the long term effects.
Love the picture,he looks so comfortable and content.
Fingers and paws remaining crossed for your beautiful boy.Hooe you get a decent night sleep X


----------



## Lurcherlad

Yay! Jack just scoffed a sausage laced with the Gabapentin


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Yay! Jack just scoffed a sausage laced with the Gabapentin


Yippee, well done Jack!


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, the magical properties of a sausage!!LOL Hope Jack is feeling fine today.

Just started my lot on turmeric as Ive heard good things about the anti inflammatory effects it has. And as the youngest is 9 Ive just decided to say '**** it!' and am just giving everybody joint supplements and turmeric at this point.:Shy Now every morning is a conveyor belt of tablet crushing to go in their morning wet food (but honestly it reminds me to take my vitamins too which Im usually really bad at).


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad, how's Jack doing as we head towards the weekend?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Silverpaw said:


> Lurcherlad, how's Jack doing as we head towards the weekend?


He was doing well, then we had a dip mid week when he was really not eating enough and as a consequence not getting his Gabapentin.

Then he ate better (and a couple of tablets) and seems much happier the last couple of days.

He trotted out to the garden last night and had a good stretch this morning and moved well going into the garden this morning.

Turned his nose up at his sausage and tab just now 

Will try again later.

I put a call into the vet about Jack having Librela as, like Maci, the gains in their comfort levels exceed any potential long term effects of the drug.

Glad it's working for Maci


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> He was doing well, then we had a dip mid week when he was really not eating enough and as a consequence not getting his Gabapentin.
> 
> Then he ate better (and a couple of tablets) and seems much happier the last couple of days.
> 
> He trotted out to the garden last night and had a good stretch this morning and moved well going into the garden this morning.
> 
> Turned his nose up at his sausage and tab just now
> 
> Will try again later.
> 
> I put a call into the vet about Jack having Librela as, like Maci, the gains in their comfort levels exceed any potential long term effects of the drug.
> 
> Glad it's working for Maci


Brilliant, bless him.It's a bit of a rollercoaster ride with them sometimes, isn't it?!

Yes,Maci still seems to be feeling the benefits of his jabs.He's quite hilarious when he breaks out into bouts of his 'fast running', although I do hold my breath incase he crashes.He looks full of joy when he does so and it's lovely to know he feels like it,so I'll just have to deal with my nerves! From what I understand of Librela,it acts like an antibody and is discharged from the body in the way natural antibodies are,so isn't processed through the kidneys like other meds.That's why it was considered safe for Maci.Fingers and paws crossed that it's positive news from Jack's vet.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s not eaten a thing yet today


----------



## Silverpaw

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's not eaten a thing yet today


Oh,no,hope he's had something by now.
Has it gone warmer where you are? It's decidedly warmer here, I wouldn't describe it as hot but Maci certainly feels the heat.Come on Jack,eat up beautiful.


----------



## Lurcherlad

My sweet, beautiful Jack crossed the bridge this evening 

He took a really bad turn for the worst so we had to let him go.

The house will feel so empty without him - he was my constant companion.

So happy though that he lived the majority of his life with us, loved and adored with a warm comfy bed and plenty of grub.

Run free dear Jack xx


----------



## Silverpaw

Just seen this.I am so sorry,bless him,your beautiful boy.I can imagine how lost you must be feeling.So glad you have lovely memories of the wonderful life he had with you.Look after yourself, thinking of you with very best wishes.
Run free precious Jack X


----------



## margy

Oh gosh I've just read this I'm so very sorry. I'm a bit shocked. I know you've been worried about him and he has been struggling a bit lately but still didn't expect to be reading this. My thoughts are with you, sending you a hug. He was very much loved, sleep tight Jack x


----------



## grumpy goby

I have been AWOL for probably a year or so, but am back!! Buster is still with us, turning 16 this September! Hes old, arthritic and lumpy with lymphoma but still doing pretty well considering... has his moments of madness, and more wind that i thought possible for a small dog....

So Sorry for your loss of dear Jack @Lurcherlad xx He was such a handsome boy, and clearly much loved.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hoping all the oldies are coping with the current/forthcoming heatwave ok.Maci really feels the heat,I think it's a mixture of his age (galloping towards 16) and his thick coat.So,we have our hot weather plan in action!It basically consists of me sleeping in a wind tunnel with him,fans in the plural aimed at us and getting up early to take him for a constitutional before it heats up out there.Along with all his cooling bits and bobs,like cool mat and cooling coat,chilled drinks in cool bag with ice packs to keep cool etc.We certainly don't travel light .
Just discovered how to use the imojis!


----------



## margy

The heat is always a worry. I hate seeing people out at midday walking dogs, they must have no sense.
Suzie didn't do well in hot weather having quite a thick coat, her favourite place was lying on the bathroom tiles. Belle on the other hand would lie out in the sun till the cows come home, I had to watch her and chase her in when she started to pant. 
Sounds like your well prepared for any heat waves we may get.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> The heat is always a worry. I hate seeing people out at midday walking dogs, they must have no sense.
> Suzie didn't do well in hot weather having quite a thick coat, her favourite place was lying on the bathroom tiles. Belle on the other hand would lie out in the sun till the cows come home, I had to watch her and chase her in when she started to pant.
> Sounds like your well prepared for any heat waves we may get.


Ahh, little Suzie and Belle, bless them.It's funny how they all approach it differently, isn't it? I fetch Maci in after a few minutes if he's in the sun,I hate to see him panting frantically.Our back garden gets more shade as the day goes on,so he's ok later in the day.
I hate to see people walking them in the heat of the day too.I was out in the car earlier (Maci home with OH) and my car was indicating that it was 27°c when I parked in the sun.How accurate that was I don't know but it was certainly hot and not a cloud in the sky.I saw one person with a kind of running belt or something with 3 dogs attached to it, running on a hot footpath.No vets or anything in the vicininty,so I don't think they were making an emergency dash for assistance,it just looked like it was exercise time.They probably weren't older dogs but I can't believe that people aren't aware of how much dangerous overheating can be for any dog.There were quite a few dogs being walked when I took Maci out first thing though,so I suppose that's something.It gave Maci a few points of interest while he stretched his little legs and filled his sniff bank up.He's a bit of a nosey old boy now :Smuggrin.


----------



## O2.0

Well, I've been in denial about joining this thread, but as a big dog at 13 Bates qualifies, and he has really lost mobility this summer. 
I finally broke down and bought him a sling to help him with his rear end, he finds it undignified but I think it also helps him feel more secure. His rear end is pretty much shot. He can't stand for very long at all, he has to keep moving, but if he takes a wrong step or tries to back up, his rear end gives out on him. 
Now his left shoulder is giving him grief. Went to the vet today to see what we can do. We're adding previcox (NSAID) to his routine that already includes chondroprotec and gabapentin. Thankfully his liver and kidney blood work looks great.

He's still very happy in himself, has his evening 'zoomies' which consists of laying on his dog bed tossing a toy about and barking at Penny while she zoomies, periodically chewing on her a little bit when she throws herself in his lap. But he doesn't get up to play. His walks are a 5 minute potter in the morning and evening. Vet wants to stop that for a week see if his shoulder calms down. So now he really is an old man who sits in his recliner all day!


----------



## margy

Ahh poor Bates welcome to the oldies club. I feel a bit like that myself! It's hard getting old but that's life. As long as he has a zest for life long may he go on.


----------



## Silverpaw

O2.0 said:


> Well, I've been in denial about joining this thread, but as a big dog at 13 Bates qualifies, and he has really lost mobility this summer.
> I finally broke down and bought him a sling to help him with his rear end, he finds it undignified but I think it also helps him feel more secure. His rear end is pretty much shot. He can't stand for very long at all, he has to keep moving, but if he takes a wrong step or tries to back up, his rear end gives out on him.
> Now his left shoulder is giving him grief. Went to the vet today to see what we can do. We're adding previcox (NSAID) to his routine that already includes chondroprotec and gabapentin. Thankfully his liver and kidney blood work looks great.
> 
> He's still very happy in himself, has his evening 'zoomies' which consists of laying on his dog bed tossing a toy about and barking at Penny while she zoomies, periodically chewing on her a little bit when she throws herself in his lap. But he doesn't get up to play. His walks are a 5 minute potter in the morning and evening. Vet wants to stop that for a week see if his shoulder calms down. So now he really is an old man who sits in his recliner all day!


Ahh, welcome to the oldies thread, beautiful Bates.You're officially an elder statesman now.It's hard to see them as old when they've grown older alongside us, isn't it? It's great to hear that he's still feeling young at heart and it sounds like little Penny is a real tonic for him.
I hope the Previcox gives him some relief.One of my previous precious dogs did well on Previcox.He also had hydrotherapy sessions and physiotherapy and they helped too.Do you think Bates has injured his shoulder, perhaps by putting additional pressure on it because of his back legs not working so well.Overcompensation is an ongoing issue for tripaweds, like Maci.The clinical canine massage that he has really helps with this,as does the physio sessions.
I hope Bates relaxes into his days of taking things a bit easier and more slowly.We definitely do sniff and strolls now rather than long walks.
Maci sends Bates a big woof and is looking forward to hearing more from him.He's having his massage on Monday and his Librela injection on Wednesday.It's his grandads (my father's) 100th birthday on Saturday (fingers crossed that we get there).Maci feels young in comparison.


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> as a big dog at 13 Bates qualifies


Id say 13 def counts for any dog let alone a big lad! At least he sounds like he is still enjoying himself.

Hoping my lot wont be too bad in the hot weather. TBH as they are all chihuahua or chihuahua crosses they tend to thrive in hot weather (good thing too as Ive bought them paddling pools, cool mats, etc and they ignore them all!)...its the cold they dont like.
Im lucky to have a teeny tiny park directly across the road from me. Its useless for a proper walk as it isnt fenced so they cant go off lead but perfect for a potter around and a sniff if its hot or they arent up to much.


----------



## O2.0

I feel like I've jinxed things by posting on here. 

Early this morning Bates went to get on the sofa, lost his rear end and managed to really hurt his bad shoulder in the process. I got him the rest of the way up, he sat there holding his leg up, whining in pain. I massaged his shoulder, got him settled, doubled his meds, and called the vet. They won't give him narcotics without seeing him and they don't have an available appointment today unless they get a cancellation. The earliest they can get him in is first thing tomorrow. 

He's comfortable now, OH and I carried him out to pee, he hasn't pooped today. He's eating and drinking fine, I have to bring the water bowl to him. He can't get up on his own. He literally has one leg working right now. 

I've been in tears off and on this morning, he went from 75% mobile yesterday to not able to get up on his own at all today. His mind and spirit are bright, he's scarfing up food so it's easy to get meds in him, he has opinions, twice he has looked at the sofa, looked at me as in "I want to be up there." He's comfortable enough on his orthopedic bed. He just can't move at all on his own. He tries to, but he just doesn't have any power in his rear end and only one leg works up front. 

I really need to not think too much until he gets in to the vet but I can't help thinking this may be it


----------



## margy

I'm so sorry for you and lovely Bates. It's really hard when they get old. When they want to do things but they can't, because age has caught up with them. Suzie also had shoulder trouble when she chased a rabbit and her front leg went down the hole, she yelped and limped back to me. That night before I got her to the vets she wouldn't settle, so I put her on my lap and sat all night taking her weight of the sore leg so she could rest. She got painkillers and luckily they worked. We do these things because we love them so and want what's best. Wait and see what the vet says, you know Bates and what he and you can deal with.


----------



## Silverpaw

O2.0 said:


> I feel like I've jinxed things by posting on here.
> 
> Early this morning Bates went to get on the sofa, lost his rear end and managed to really hurt his bad shoulder in the process. I got him the rest of the way up, he sat there holding his leg up, whining in pain. I massaged his shoulder, got him settled, doubled his meds, and called the vet. They won't give him narcotics without seeing him and they don't have an available appointment today unless they get a cancellation. The earliest they can get him in is first thing tomorrow.
> 
> He's comfortable now, OH and I carried him out to pee, he hasn't pooped today. He's eating and drinking fine, I have to bring the water bowl to him. He can't get up on his own. He literally has one leg working right now.
> 
> I've been in tears off and on this morning, he went from 75% mobile yesterday to not able to get up on his own at all today. His mind and spirit are bright, he's scarfing up food so it's easy to get meds in him, he has opinions, twice he has looked at the sofa, looked at me as in "I want to be up there." He's comfortable enough on his orthopedic bed. He just can't move at all on his own. He tries to, but he just doesn't have any power in his rear end and only one leg works up front.
> 
> I really need to not think too much until he gets in to the vet but I can't help thinking this may be it


I'm so sorry to read this.I don't think you've jinxed him,I think the ones who don't make it to getting on here are the jinxed ones.
Poor Bates,it sounds like he's given his shoulder a real whack.It's horrible to see them in pain, but maybe an injury has a better chance of healing than a deterioration that can't be explained,if that makes sense.I know it's very different circumstances but Maci's shoulders take quite a bit of strain because of his missing rear leg.His massage and physiotherapy address this.
I'm pleased to hear that beautiful Bates hasn't lost his appetite.He sounds like a real character,bless him.Does he usually sit by you on the sofa?If so, I can imagine that you'll be sat by him on the floor before long,at least that's how it works here!
Has the cause of the weakness in his back legs been diagnosed?
Anyway, fingers and paws firmly crossed for him here.I know it's no use saying don't worry and don't over think it but here's hoping rest and meds/physical therapies etc can bring him some relief.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope Bates’ can get through this and be mobile again.

It’s good that he’s taking his meds though.

Sending positive vibes.


----------



## O2.0

I'm feeling a little more positive right now. He has gotten up twice, well, tried to and accepted help. He's comfortable enough to fall asleep and dream. I really think that if I can get some heavy duty pain meds in him (narcotic) that will give him enough relief to get over this hump. I've ordered him a help-up harness that should help too. 
I'm not naive, I don't think he has years left, but I won't give up until he does, and he's definitely not there yet in mind and spirit.


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> I feel like I've jinxed things by posting on here.
> 
> Early this morning Bates went to get on the sofa, lost his rear end and managed to really hurt his bad shoulder in the process. I got him the rest of the way up, he sat there holding his leg up, whining in pain. I massaged his shoulder, got him settled, doubled his meds, and called the vet. They won't give him narcotics without seeing him and they don't have an available appointment today unless they get a cancellation. The earliest they can get him in is first thing tomorrow.
> 
> He's comfortable now, OH and I carried him out to pee, he hasn't pooped today. He's eating and drinking fine, I have to bring the water bowl to him. He can't get up on his own. He literally has one leg working right now.
> 
> I've been in tears off and on this morning, he went from 75% mobile yesterday to not able to get up on his own at all today. His mind and spirit are bright, he's scarfing up food so it's easy to get meds in him, he has opinions, twice he has looked at the sofa, looked at me as in "I want to be up there." He's comfortable enough on his orthopedic bed. He just can't move at all on his own. He tries to, but he just doesn't have any power in his rear end and only one leg works up front.
> 
> I really need to not think too much until he gets in to the vet but I can't help thinking this may be it


Oh love, I feel your pain! The decline is heartbreaking.
Big hugs for you both and hopes that he will rally.


----------



## Beth235

Hello I’m new to the senior thread here. It would be lovely to be able to chat with others with a senior pup . Everyone seems to have puppies!! My boy is Charlie. He will be 13 in October. Iv had him since he was 8 weeks old. He’s a border terrier cross. Unfortunately Charlie had been diagnosed with stage 2 kidney failure a few months ago. He’s also got arthritis. Hes a constant worry i lay awake worrying at night. He’s my baby my world. He’s doing ok - eating well !! Just lethargic mainly. You all have such lovely dogs who all seem so loved ! He’s really struggling with this heat wave. How’s everyone else getting on with their pups? Hope to make some friends to be able to chat with here


----------



## Silverpaw

Hello and welcome to the oldies support thread.I love Charlie's picture.Hope you have his diet and any meds needed for his kidneys sorted for now,I know these things change as they develop,so I think it's always just one step at a time.
Do you think his lethargy is connected to his kidney problems or his arthritis or the heat?I know it's probably a combination of factors and not always possible to tell what bit is responsible for what.
Is he having any treatment for his arthritis?I guess with reduced kidney function a lot of the usual meds, like NSAID'S are not suitable for him.
I think the current hot weather is having an effect on dogs of all ages but I think it can be particularly difficult for older dogs and those with underlying health issues.My boy,Maci, certainly struggles with it,so I use lots of measures to try and help.One thing that I have been pleasantly surprised with is how useful his cooling coat has been.I was a bit cynical about them but thought it was worth a try.It's been really effective (I check it's still cold and keep re doing it) but it really does seem to help Maci.
Maci sends a big woof to Charlie,he can still be reactive to some dogs but always seems to like little terriers.I'm sure there's some terrier in his mix (along with just about everything else) and he certainly thinks like a terrier.So welcome to this thread, Charlie,you are in some very distinguished company.


----------



## Silverpaw

O2.0 said:


> I'm feeling a little more positive right now. He has gotten up twice, well, tried to and accepted help. He's comfortable enough to fall asleep and dream. I really think that if I can get some heavy duty pain meds in him (narcotic) that will give him enough relief to get over this hump. I've ordered him a help-up harness that should help too.
> I'm not naive, I don't think he has years left, but I won't give up until he does, and he's definitely not there yet in mind and spirit.


I've just seen this, I'm so pleased, bless him.He sounds like a spirited old boy who has some good times still to come.
I think they adapt to the changes/slowing down etc that life brings better than we expect them to and probably better than we often do on their behalf.
I hope he gets suitable meds,I know he'll be getting lots of tlc and I bet little Penny is keeping him entertained.


----------



## Beth235

Silverpaw said:


> Hello and welcome to the oldies support thread.I love Charlie's picture.Hope you have his diet and any meds needed for his kidneys sorted for now,I know these things change as they develop,so I think it's always just one step at a time.
> Do you think his lethargy is connected to his kidney problems or his arthritis or the heat?I know it's probably a combination of factors and not always possible to tell what bit is responsible for what.
> Is he having any treatment for his arthritis?I guess with reduced kidney function a lot of the usual meds, like NSAID'S are not suitable for him.
> I think the current hot weather is having an effect on dogs of all ages but I think it can be particularly difficult for older dogs and those with underlying health issues.My boy,Maci, certainly struggles with it,so I use lots of measures to try and help.One thing that I have been pleasantly surprised with is how useful his cooling coat has been.I was a bit cynical about them but thought it was worth a try.It's been really effective (I check it's still cold and keep re doing it) but it really does seem to help Maci.
> Maci sends a big woof to Charlie,he can still be reactive to some dogs but always seems to like little terriers.I'm sure there's some terrier in his mix (along with just about everything else) and he certainly thinks like a terrier.So welcome to this thread, Charlie,you are in some very distinguished company.


Hi Silverpaw thanks for your reply! We've decided to put him on a raw diet called nutriment which is specially tailored for poorly kidneys. He's enjoying it so far and it's much easier than I thought. It was hard to find treats but after much research we've found a few. He's on a phosphate binding supplement to help as well. Unfortunately it's mainly the kidneys thats effecting his lethargy although the heat won't help  It's been really hard to know what to do about his arthritis. We're in chats with the vets as to what to do. Luckily it's not horrendous but he was on loxicom. Ah that's good To know about the cooling coat ! What brand is it ? We have a cooling bandana arriving tomorrow! I'm hoping it helps. He's one unhappy boy. Your maci sounds like Charlie he picks and chooses what dogs he likes haha ! Is your pup doing ok health wise - what age? Charlie says hi Maci


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> I'm feeling a little more positive right now. He has gotten up twice, well, tried to and accepted help. He's comfortable enough to fall asleep and dream. I really think that if I can get some heavy duty pain meds in him (narcotic) that will give him enough relief to get over this hump. I've ordered him a help-up harness that should help too.
> I'm not naive, I don't think he has years left, but I won't give up until he does, and he's definitely not there yet in mind and spirit.


How is the old lad today O2.0?Been thinking about him all day.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Hi Silverpaw thanks for your reply! We've decided to put him on a raw diet called nutriment which is specially tailored for poorly kidneys. He's enjoying it so far and it's much easier than I thought. It was hard to find treats but after much research we've found a few. He's on a phosphate binding supplement to help as well. Unfortunately it's mainly the kidneys thats effecting his lethargy although the heat won't help  It's been really hard to know what to do about his arthritis. We're in chats with the vets as to what to do. Luckily it's not horrendous but he was on loxicom. Ah that's good To know about the cooling coat ! What brand is it ? We have a cooling bandana arriving tomorrow! I'm hoping it helps. He's one unhappy boy. Your maci sounds like Charlie he picks and chooses what dogs he likes haha ! Is your pup doing ok health wise - what age? Charlie says hi Maci


Great that you've found a suitable diet that he likes.One of my previous precious dogs had a phosphate binder when her kidneys needed a bit of help when she got older,it worked really well with her.Maci can't have any of the NSAID'S, he's been having Librela injections for his arthritis,and so far,they have been working very well for him.He has his 5th one tomorrow (every 4 weeks). It's a relatively new treatment for canine arthritis and is supposed to be safer for dogs with issues with their kidneys than other treatments.It's supposed to work like their own antibodies do and is cleared from the body in the same way, rather than through the kidneys.Maci's vet thought it would be safe for him and he really does seem to be benefiting from it.Maci has issues with his liver (fortunately not cancer) so he can't have anything with a very high fat content.Added to that,his old teeth aren't what they were,so he can't manage a lot of the treats he had in the past.
Maci's cooling coat is an Animate one.I hope Charlie's bandana works for him, Maci also has a cool mat that works well but heats up under him after so long,so not suitable for long stints at a time.
Maci's doing well, we've had a scare or two with him but he's pretty amazing really.He's somewhere between 15 1/2 and 16.He's been with us for just over 8years.He had a though old start in life, surviving on the streets of Romania until he was hit by a car and got taken in by his rescuer.She nursed him back to life and then he came to us.He had a rear leg amputated almost 4 years ago,it was damaged when he was run over and finally had to go.He had his spleen removed 2years ago in September,life saving surgery that also allowed a biopsy to be done on his liver.His age is catching up with him now but he still has a great enthusiasm for life.He has canine massage and physiotherapy to help with the overcompensation issues that tripawed dogs get.I know our oldies take a good bit of nurturing but aren't they worth every bit of it?


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> How is the old lad today O2.0?Been thinking about him all day.


Sorry Susie, haven't really been able to update. 
He got x-rays this morning, and it's not good. Osteosarcoma.
It's the top of his humerus, and it looks like his fall yesterday caused the top ball part of it to separate, it's broken. That break isn't going to heal since it's basically part of the tumor, so it's palliative care. I absolutely won't do chemo or amputation.

He's been a mess coming out of the sedation from the x-rays and the manipulation for the x-rays has left him sore too. I'm struggling to keep him comfortable mentally and physically. 
I'm going to give him until tomorrow afternoon after the steroids and morphine have had a chance to do something and go from there. We're prepared to let him go this week. My vet will come out to the house.

I'm sorry, I'm not really sure which end is up right now.


----------



## Rafa

Thinking of you and Bates. x


----------



## margy

I'm so sorry to read this. I've loved seeing your photos of Bates with Penny and how tolerant he is with her. He has taught her a lot. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Silverpaw

I'm so sorry to read this.I hope that the meds kick in and make Bates more comfortable.Thinking of you all.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I can't tell you how sad that makes me,You both reman in my thoughts. Sending love.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw maci sounds like such a well loved happy boy !! Sounds like he's been through the mill for sure. But he's in such loving hands. I will ask about this alternative to his loxicom he has a appointment fora blood test this morning. He had one early may. They didn't say to re test until October ! But it's hard I like to know where he is especially as his behaviour can worry me So much at times. I agree senior pups are worth every bit of the worry's. Their characters are really something else. Charlie I'm sure thinks he's human! Maci sounds one well loved little guy .



Beth235 said:


> Hi Silverpaw thanks for your reply! We've decided to put him on a raw diet called nutriment which is specially tailored for poorly kidneys. He's enjoying it so far and it's much easier than I thought. It was hard to find treats but after much research we've found a few. He's on a phosphate binding supplement to help as well. Unfortunately it's mainly the kidneys thats effecting his lethargy although the heat won't help  It's been really hard to know what to do about his arthritis. We're in chats with the vets as to what to do. Luckily it's not horrendous but he was on loxicom. Ah that's good To know about the cooling coat ! What brand is it ? We have a cooling bandana arriving tomorrow! I'm hoping it helps. He's one unhappy boy. Your maci sounds like Charlie he picks and chooses what dogs he likes haha ! Is your pup doing ok health wise - what age? Charlie says hi Maci





Silverpaw said:


> Great that you've found a suitable diet that he likes.One of my previous precious dogs had a phosphate binder when her kidneys needed a bit of help when she got older,it worked really well with her.Maci can't have any of the NSAID'S, he's been having Librela injections for his arthritis,and so far,they have been working very well for him.He has his 5th one tomorrow (every 4 weeks). It's a relatively new treatment for canine arthritis and is supposed to be safer for dogs with issues with their kidneys than other treatments.It's supposed to work like their own antibodies do and is cleared from the body in the same way, rather than through the kidneys.Maci's vet thought it would be safe for him and he really does seem to be benefiting from it.Maci has issues with his liver (fortunately not cancer) so he can't have anything with a very high fat content.Added to that,his old teeth aren't what they were,so he can't manage a lot of the treats he had in the past.
> Maci's cooling coat is an Animate one.I hope Charlie's bandana works for him, Maci also has a cool mat that works well but heats up under him after so long,so not suitable for long stints at a time.
> Maci's doing well, we've had a scare or two with him but he's pretty amazing really.He's somewhere between 15 1/2 and 16.He's been with us for just over 8years.He had a though old start in life, surviving on the streets of Romania until he was hit by a car and got taken in by his rescuer.She nursed him back to life and then he came to us.He had a rear leg amputated almost 4 years ago,it was damaged when he was run over and finally had to go.He had his spleen removed 2years ago in September,life saving surgery that also allowed a biopsy to be done on his liver.His age is catching up with him now but he still has a great enthusiasm for life.He has canine massage and physiotherapy to help with the overcompensation issues that tripawed dogs get.I know our oldies take a good bit of nurturing but aren't they worth every bit of it?





Silverpaw said:


> Great that you've found a suitable diet that he likes.One of my previous precious dogs had a phosphate binder when her kidneys needed a bit of help when she got older,it worked really well with her.Maci can't have any of the NSAID'S, he's been having Librela injections for his arthritis,and so far,they have been working very well for him.He has his 5th one tomorrow (every 4 weeks). It's a relatively new treatment for canine arthritis and is supposed to be safer for dogs with issues with their kidneys than other treatments.It's supposed to work like their own antibodies do and is cleared from the body in the same way, rather than through the kidneys.Maci's vet thought it would be safe for him and he really does seem to be benefiting from it.Maci has issues with his liver (fortunately not cancer) so he can't have anything with a very high fat content.Added to that,his old teeth aren't what they were,so he can't manage a lot of the treats he had in the past.
> Maci's cooling coat is an Animate one.I hope Charlie's bandana works for him, Maci also has a cool mat that works well but heats up under him after so long,so not suitable for long stints at a time.
> Maci's doing well, we've had a scare or two with him but he's pretty amazing really.He's somewhere between 15 1/2 and 16.He's been with us for just over 8years.He had a though old start in life, surviving on the streets of Romania until he was hit by a car and got taken in by his rescuer.She nursed him back to life and then he came to us.He had a rear leg amputated almost 4 years ago,it was damaged when he was run over and finally had to go.He had his spleen removed 2years ago in September,life saving surgery that also allowed a biopsy to be done on his liver.His age is catching up with him now but he still has a great enthusiasm for life.He has canine massage and physiotherapy to help with the overcompensation issues that tripawed dogs get.I know our oldies take a good bit of nurturing but aren't they worth every bit of it?


----------



## Beth235

@O2.0 I'm new to the group I'm sorry to hear of your pups bad time my thoughts are with you .


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw maci sounds like such a well loved happy boy !! Sounds like he's been through the mill for sure. But he's in such loving hands. I will ask about this alternative to his loxicom he has a appointment fora blood test this morning. He had one early may. They didn't say to re test until October ! But it's hard I like to know where he is especially as his behaviour can worry me So much at times. I agree senior pups are worth every bit of the worry's. Their characters are really something else. Charlie I'm sure thinks he's human! Maci sounds one well loved little guy .


I hope Charlie's blood tests go ok and that you get the results back quickly.Does he have an SDMA test ?I don't blame you for wanting to have him monitored regularly.Maci has his bloods checked regularly, it's not a problem for him at all,he's a bit of a star at the vets.I can imagine that Charlie maybe too.
Despite Maci's age and the issues that he's had, he's generally a happy, healthy little dog.He needs his rest times and we have more of a sniff and stroll these days than 'proper' walks.He thoroughly enjoys his outings,so it's easy to get the balance of rest time and activity/stimulation for him.At least it is when it's not so hot!
I hope Charlie is impressed with his cooling bandana when it arrives.


----------



## Silverpaw

Recent pics of Maci, including when he first tried his little cooling coat on


----------



## margy

He's looking well for an old boy. Hope his cool coat is working as he has thick fur.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> He's looking well for an old boy. Hope his cool coat is working as he has thick fur.


Thanks,Margy, he's doing really well,bless him.His cooling coat is brilliant,we have all our keeping cool measures in place at the moment.It's ridiculously hot here,we have this new extreme weather warning (or whatever it's called).I can't wait for the miserable weather to come back!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh no @O2.0, the worst news 

Thinking if you and your family …. Such a difficult and miserable situation to be in …. I feel for you.

Bates couldn't be more loved.


----------



## Beth235

Iv just seen your photos of Maci. What a handsome guy!! Yes a SMDA test. Just got back. So hopefully results by Friday. Always. Along wait. Yes Charlie is much more sniff and stroll too although partial to the odd attempt to try chase a rabbit ! Although it’s short lived haha! I hope you have a good day hopefully not too hot ….!


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Iv just seen your photos of Maci. What a handsome guy!! Yes a SMDA test. Just got back. So hopefully results by Friday. Always. Along wait. Yes Charlie is much more sniff and stroll too although partial to the odd attempt to try chase a rabbit ! Although it's short lived haha! I hope you have a good day hopefully not too hot ….!


Thanks, he's a bit of a cool dude.It's amazing how they can pick up a bit of speed when they want to.Maci is hilarious when he does, looks like he's going to crash but a look of sheer joy on his face.
Hope Charlie's results are ok.Maci has a full blood panel for his monitoring, including SDMA.
It's roasting hot here.Taking Maci for his Librela injection later,so we're going to have to face the heat.Only been going out with him early mornings through the hot spell.
Fingers and paws crossed for Charlie's results.


----------



## TwoDogsDave

Hi All, we have a labrador/bull mastiff cross called Fuzzy who will turn 11 next month. For the last 3 years she has struggled with arthritis and been on tramadol. Her condition worsened last week, so we took her to the vets for help. The vet recommended Librela and after some research we agreed to have her injected. Wow, so glad we did! She hasn't become a puppy again, but she is so much more mobile and now giving her much younger sister (springer) a run for her money. We have weaned her off the Tramadol and she is still walking much better and has a spring in her step. It's early days yet, but the initial improvement is very encouraging!


----------



## Silverpaw

TwoDogsDave said:


> Hi All, we have a labrador/bull mastiff cross called Fuzzy who will turn 11 next month. For the last 3 years she has struggled with arthritis and been on tramadol. Her condition worsened last week, so we took her to the vets for help. The vet recommended Librela and after some research we agreed to have her injected. Wow, so glad we did! She hasn't become a puppy again, but she is so much more mobile and now giving her much younger sister (springer) a run for her money. We have weaned her off the Tramadol and she is still walking much better and has a spring in her step. It's early days yet, but the initial improvement is very encouraging!


Sounds great,my dog's going for his 5th Librela injection this afternoon.He's been doing great on it too.
Welcome to the oldies thread,Fuzzy.One of my childhood dogs,many moons ago,was a Bull Mastiff.He was the softest dog ever.


----------



## Beth235

Thanks . I'll let you know. Hope he got on ok for his injection. It's too hot !


Silverpaw said:


> Thanks, he's a bit of a cool dude.It's amazing how they can pick up a bit of speed when they want to.Maci is hilarious when he does, looks like he's going to crash but a look of sheer joy on his face.
> Hope Charlie's results are ok.Maci has a full blood panel for his monitoring, including SDMA.
> It's roasting hot here.Taking Maci for his Librela injection later,so we're going to have to face the heat.Only been going out with him early mornings through the hot spell.
> Fingers and paws crossed for Charlie's results.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Thanks . I'll let you know. Hope he got on ok for his injection. It's too hot !


Maci's jab went well,his vet said he looked like he had a spring in his step.It's far too hot here too.


----------



## Silverpaw

02.0 don't want to be intrusive and I have no idea what time it is at your end but just to say thinking about you and precious Bates.


----------



## Beth235

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's jab went well,his vet said he looked like he had a spring in his step.It's far too hot here too.


That's great!! The weekend apparently looks cooler. Although Iv heard another heat wave approaching ? Charlie seems to cope worse each year although apparently it's linked to kidney failure not being able to regulate body temp. Good luck for surviving the heat today everyone! Charlie's enjoying a cuddle while we can as it's cool


----------



## Silverpaw

We're doing ok with the heat,still have an Amber Extreme Heat Warning.Maci really feels the heat but our hot weather plan seems to be holding! Basically,it means that absolutely everything revolves around keeping him cool and comfortable.He's been for his early morning constitutional and filled his sniff bank so that he has something to dream about while he's snoozing.Hope all the oldies are doing ok.


----------



## Beth235

Silverpaw said:


> We're doing ok with the heat,still have an Amber Extreme Heat Warning.Maci really feels the heat but our hot weather plan seems to be holding! Basically,it means that absolutely everything revolves around keeping him cool and comfortable.He's been for his early morning constitutional and filled his sniff bank so that he has something to dream about while he's snoozing.Hope all the oldies are doing ok.


Sounds a lucky boy !! Charlie isn't having a great night. He's frazzled. And we have a balcony. We tied a sheet to try create shade and it's totally freaked him out he's all anxious not tail under . Typical Charlie. He's so sensitive bless him . I just wanted to create a shady area! Roll on winter !


----------



## catz4m8z

Luckily its not too bad here, and TBH Chihuahuas are breeds that get on better with hot weather then some others.
Took Heidi to the vets today to get her claws clipped and a general check up. Turns out she needs a dental pretty badly (which I knew) and she has the beginnings of cataracts in her eyes (which I didnt know). She is probably the worst one to get poor eyesight as she is the most jumpy/nervy out of all of them so....great!
Unfortunately the vets couldnt give me an appt as they are so fully booked. I have to phone them next week to see if they can do her dental.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Sounds a lucky boy !! Charlie isn't having a great night. He's frazzled. And we have a balcony. We tied a sheet to try create shade and it's totally freaked him out he's all anxious not tail under . Typical Charlie. He's so sensitive bless him . I just wanted to create a shady area! Roll on winter !


Ahh, bless him.It's so difficult when they are all hot and bothered, aswell as dangerous if they overheat,of course.Did his cooling bandana arrive?I have to say, Maci's cooling coat has been brilliant.He's had it on at all times of the day and night when he's needed it.We go inside when it's cooler in there and outside when it cools down in the evening.We were out until something ridiculous o'clock last night,at which time Maci went and had a brilliant nights sleep.Yes,roll on the winter, I'm done with the so called nice weather.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Luckily its not too bad here, and TBH Chihuahuas are breeds that get on better with hot weather then some others.
> Took Heidi to the vets today to get her claws clipped and a general check up. Turns out she needs a dental pretty badly (which I knew) and she has the beginnings of cataracts in her eyes (which I didnt know). She is probably the worst one to get poor eyesight as she is the most jumpy/nervy out of all of them so....great!
> Unfortunately the vets couldnt give me an appt as they are so fully booked. I have to phone them next week to see if they can do her dental.


Poor little Heidi,sounds like a bit of an ordeal ahead.Does it look like she needs extractions or a general clean up? Maci's teeth aren't as good as they were,his vet keeps a check on them but wouldn't want to do anything unless it was absolutely unavoidable.Our neighbours little rescue dog developed a cataract (sadly neighbour and dog are no longer with us, I'd like to think they're back together).He had it removed at a referral vets and did very well.
Hope you can get an appointment pretty quickly, it's horrible having these things hanging over you.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Does it look like she needs extractions or a general clean up?


Its def a extraction...I think it just depends how many teef she has left TBH!:Wideyed She always was the awkward one though, she seems to get tooth problems more then the others, the only one who doesnt wear her claws down and needs them cutting and she has anal gland problems for years too.
Hopefully it wont be too long to get an appt, at least we can get it done now whilst she is still a relatively healthy 12 yr old....Id rather they not need surgery when they are really creaky and decrepit!LOL
(and I just know that Heidi will be a grumpy old woman!!)


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Its def a extraction...I think it just depends how many teef she has left TBH!:Wideyed She always was the awkward one though, she seems to get tooth problems more then the others, the only one who doesnt wear her claws down and needs them cutting and she has anal gland problems for years too.
> Hopefully it wont be too long to get an appt, at least we can get it done now whilst she is still a relatively healthy 12 yr old....Id rather they not need surgery when they are really creaky and decrepit!LOL
> (and I just know that Heidi will be a grumpy old woman!!)


Ahh, bless her.I know what you mean about it being done before she gets any older.Maci's teeth were fine when he was a bit younger but I worry about them now.He had surgery, spleen removed,two years ago in September.He hadn't had any dental problems but I naively thought they could be checked/done while he was under anesthetic.His vet explained that she couldn't do 'dirty' surgery at the same time as his spleen.It made perfect sense but I wish it could have been done, just incase.
I think Heidi's well within her rights to become a grumpy old woman.I think it might be happening to me!
Fingers and paws crossed that it goes well for her.


----------



## Beth235

No bandana yet … Amazon ! Hopefully today . It feels cooler today just been out with him he didn’t have a good night so hoping better. Since his kidney diagnosis he really does have good / bad days. Charlie has the early onset of cataracts abd also had dental surgery last year. He broke a tooth which developed a huge abscess. Wasn’t fun. But he was 11.5 and he coped well considering. Hopefully Heidi is ok ! I may look into cooling coats. What brand is Macis? He looks happy . Hopefully cooler today so we can all sleep abd hopefully enjoy a walk!!


----------



## Beth235

Sorry I think my replies are all over the place the layout is strange on my phone ! Hope they make sense .


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's cooling coat is an Animate one.It fasteners with a chest strap and a tummy strap,a bit like a horse rug.He doesn't have anything that his legs need to go through because he'd topple if another leg was lifted (already on three). I take it off and refresh it with cold water when needed.
He had a great nights sleep after a bit of a restless evening.Really lively on his constitutional this morning.Wondering why people can't have Librela injections!!


----------



## Beth235

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's cooling coat is an Animate one.It fasteners with a chest strap and a tummy strap,a bit like a horse rug.He doesn't have anything that his legs need to go through because he'd topple if another leg was lifted (already on three). I take it off and refresh it with cold water when needed.
> He had a great nights sleep after a bit of a restless evening.Really lively on his constitutional this morning.Wondering why people can't have Librela injections!!


I'll have a look on Amazon. Ah bless him ! Charlie will only wear coats like that he's just a funny thing! I'm glad he had a good rest was a good breeze. Charlie had a bad night. Pacing. But it could be down yo the kidney nausea. Hoping for a better night tonight!


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> I'll have a look on Amazon. Ah bless him ! Charlie will only wear coats like that he's just a funny thing! I'm glad he had a good rest was a good breeze. Charlie had a bad night. Pacing. But it could be down yo the kidney nausea. Hoping for a better night tonight!


Poor Charlie, I'm sure the heat wouldn't help.It's quite cool here now,much fresher.Hope you get a more comfortable night.I think Maci's cooling coat came from Viovet.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 have you had Charlie's blood results yet?Hope they are as good as poss.


----------



## Beth235

Silverpaw said:


> Beth235 have you had Charlie's blood results yet?Hope they are as good as poss.


Hi @Silverpaw thanks for asking . Yes got them back last night. Unfortunately his levels have changed for the worse. He's loosing calcium and protein. So it means the kidneys are deteriorating more . I guess I'm just trying to get my head around stuff. He's ok - good abd bad days. It's just rubbish as I know the outcome is only negative . Nothing I can do as it's only diet and we've already changed this. Oh how I wish I could get him new kidneys. We've had a nice walk this evening and cuddles now . I hope you and Maci have had a good weekend. This is a photo of Charlie enjoying sniffs on the stray !


----------



## Silverpaw

So


Beth235 said:


> Hi @Silverpaw thanks for asking . Yes got them back last night. Unfortunately his levels have changed for the worse. He's loosing calcium and protein. So it means the kidneys are deteriorating more . I guess I'm just trying to get my head around stuff. He's ok - good abd bad days. It's just rubbish as I know the outcome is only negative . Nothing I can do as it's only diet and we've already changed this. Oh how I wish I could get him new kidneys. We've had a nice walk this evening and cuddles now . I hope you and Maci have had a good weekend. This is a photo of Charlie enjoying sniffs on the stray !


So sorry to hear this, bless him.It's good to hear that he has some good days, fingers crossed that you get more of them.I guess quality of life is more important than quantity to our canine pals and Charlie is very lucky to be with you making sure that every minute is the best it can be.
I don't have much experience of kidney failure in dogs but one of my precious previous dogs had issues with her kidneys when she was a very old girl.She had a phosphate binder.Don't know if Charlie has this or if it would be appropriate for him.
His picture is adorable, Charlie you are a beautiful boy.
Thanks, we've had to come to Wales from the Midlands,long story.Maci had a mega sleep when we got here,I was a bit worried about him but he's up and about and looking good now.


----------



## margy

Beth235 said:


> Hi @Silverpaw thanks for asking . Yes got them back last night. Unfortunately his levels have changed for the worse. He's loosing calcium and protein. So it means the kidneys are deteriorating more . I guess I'm just trying to get my head around stuff. He's ok - good abd bad days. It's just rubbish as I know the outcome is only negative . Nothing I can do as it's only diet and we've already changed this. Oh how I wish I could get him new kidneys. We've had a nice walk this evening and cuddles now . I hope you and Maci have had a good weekend. This is a photo of Charlie enjoying sniffs on the stray !


Enjoy the good days with him, he's lovely and just go one day at a time.


----------



## catz4m8z

This hot weather really isnt good for these oldies is it?

well, Adam heard a cat in the garden and ran out at top speed....then he came back in, coughed repeatedly and collapsed. Poor little sausage, he just knocks himself right out when he runs out of oxygen. (also scares the beejesus out of me when he does it. Think he's trying to give me heart failure too!:Nailbiting)


----------



## Beth235

margy said:


> Enjoy the good days with him, he's lovely and just go one day at a time.


Thank you


----------



## Beth235

thanks. Kidney disease seems to be so complex. One thing leads to another anf it seems to effect different organs. It's hard as the vets are only interested in prescription diet other than that it seems I'm on my own. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed and responsible for his little life . He's on a binder called pronefra he's been on a few months. Ah it's lovely you've got away ! I'm glad Maci is ok now. Iv noticed recently just travelling in the car tires Charlie out. So hopefully he's rested now and ready to explore Wales ! Iv always wanted to visit looks lovely. Have a great time 



Silverpaw said:


> So
> 
> So sorry to hear this, bless him.It's good to hear that he has some good days, fingers crossed that you get more of them.I guess quality of life is more important than quantity to our canine pals and Charlie is very lucky to be with you making sure that every minute is the best it can be.
> I don't have much experience of kidney failure in dogs but one of my precious previous dogs had issues with her kidneys when she was a very old girl.She had a phosphate binder.Don't know if Charlie has this or if it would be appropriate for him.
> His picture is adorable, Charlie you are a beautiful boy.
> Thanks, we've had to come to Wales from the Midlands,long story.Maci had a mega sleep when we got here,I was a bit worried about him but he's up and about and looking good now.


----------



## Beth235

Oh they love to do this to us don't they . Glad he's ok!


catz4m8z said:


> This hot weather really isnt good for these oldies is it?
> 
> well, Adam heard a cat in the garden and ran out at top speed....then he came back in, coughed repeatedly and collapsed. Poor little sausage, he just knocks himself right out when he runs out of oxygen. (also scares the beejesus out of me when he does it. Think he's trying to give me heart failure too!:Nailbiting)


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> This hot weather really isnt good for these oldies is it?
> 
> well, Adam heard a cat in the garden and ran out at top speed....then he came back in, coughed repeatedly and collapsed. Poor little sausage, he just knocks himself right out when he runs out of oxygen. (also scares the beejesus out of me when he does it. Think he's trying to give me heart failure too!:Nailbiting)


Ahh, bless him, hope he's ok.I'm fast becoming one of those miserable people who prefers the cool,dull weather!


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> thanks. Kidney disease seems to be so complex. One thing leads to another anf it seems to effect different organs. It's hard as the vets are only interested in prescription diet other than that it seems I'm on my own. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed and responsible for his little life . He's on a binder called pronefra he's been on a few months. Ah it's lovely you've got away ! I'm glad Maci is ok now. Iv noticed recently just travelling in the car tires Charlie out. So hopefully he's rested now and ready to explore Wales ! Iv always wanted to visit looks lovely. Have a great time


It sounds like you're doing everything you can for little Charlie.
Just a thought, what water does he have?Maci has filtered water because of his old organs (his kidneys were borderline on a couple of tests).I switched him to that instead of bottled because I think there can be a high mineral content in bottled.
Is Charlie having any other meds?Maci started having Librela injections for arthritis,his vet was happy for him to do so because it isn't processed through the kidneys in the way that other meds are.He's doing great on it so far.
Thanks, it's only a flying visit to Wales so won't be doing much.Had a fairly lengthy break en route, for Maci to have a rest from traveling,he enjoyed a sit in the shade and a little potter around.It's not that long ago that we used to go straight through,then a very short comfort stop for him and now we really need to break the journey up.He really is becoming an old boy.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, bless him, hope he's ok.I'm fast becoming one of those miserable people who prefers the cool,dull weather!


oh, I was born one of those people!!:Smug

Adam is fine now thanks. I think alot of the problem with these oldies is that they dont realiese they are old! Most of him works ok still (arthritis nicely controlled with supplements is his only other problem) so they dont know not to do dumb stuff like go tearing into the garden, up the steps to bark at a cat like a puppy!
oh well...I have a gate (I lie, Im poor so its a piece of wood!LOL) to seperate the area just outside my back door and the steps leading to the garden. Might have to keep that area closed without supervision so Adam cant run about like a loon.

@Beth235 hope Charlie is having a good day today! (my old family dog had kidney disease, all I really remember was how much he hated the special diet!)

@Silverpaw hope Maci is enjoying Wales and having a nice chilled time.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> oh, I was born one of those people!!:Smug
> 
> Adam is fine now thanks. I think alot of the problem with these oldies is that they dont realiese they are old! Most of him works ok still (arthritis nicely controlled with supplements is his only other problem) so they dont know not to do dumb stuff like go tearing into the garden, up the steps to bark at a cat like a puppy!
> oh well...I have a gate (I lie, Im poor so its a piece of wood!LOL) to seperate the area just outside my back door and the steps leading to the garden. Might have to keep that area closed without supervision so Adam cant run about like a loon.
> 
> @Beth235 hope Charlie is having a good day today! (my old family dog had kidney disease, all I really remember was how much he hated the special diet!)
> 
> @Silverpaw hope Maci is enjoying Wales and having a nice chilled time.


I know what you mean,a lot of the garden here is in the shade but Maci seems to have a fatal attraction to the sunny bits.He really struggles in the heat so I keep moving him back into the shade.
He has a bit of a run around at times, usually when he's excited about something.I hold my breath, expecting him to crash but he looks so happy when he does it.It's far too hot for him to do anything other than relax, I've given him a little groom outside and he's had a look in the lane but that's enough for now.Hoping it's cool enough for him to do his little physio exercises later.


----------



## Beth235

It really sounds like Maci is traveling in style !! Sounds like your making the journey good for him  it's still nice to take them to create more memories so I say the journeys are worth it . Oh really that's interesting about the water. I haven't heard about this. He just has usual tap water! He didn't have a great evening he's always been so so cuddly but in a evening not as much I think he feels sick. It's upsetting. He's on loxicom ( the vets has ever said it's ok if we want to considering the circumstances) , apoquel (itchy skin). And a lot of supplements!! . At least it's cooled a little so hopefully Maci is having some good potters! Safe travels home .


Silverpaw said:


> It sounds like you're doing everything you can for little Charlie.
> Just a thought, what water does he have?Maci has filtered water because of his old organs (his kidneys were borderline on a couple of tests).I switched him to that instead of bottled because I think there can be a high mineral content in bottled.
> Is Charlie having any other meds?Maci started having Librela injections for arthritis,his vet was happy for him to do so because it isn't processed through the kidneys in the way that other meds are.He's doing great on it so far.
> Thanks, it's only a flying visit to Wales so won't be doing much.Had a fairly lengthy break en route, for Maci to have a rest from traveling,he enjoyed a sit in the shade and a little potter around.It's not that long ago that we used to go straight through,then a very short comfort stop for him and now we really need to break the journey up.He really is becoming an old boy.


----------



## Beth235

@catz4m8z thanks . Not a great evening but day off work today so taking him to my mums farm hopefully can let him off lead. Luckily he actually is enjoying it but tbink that's as we're feeding him a raw diet for his kidneys. The vets don't like us… but the diet they sell is not nice lol! Glad Adam is ok what breed is he?



catz4m8z said:


> oh, I was born one of those people!!:Smug
> 
> Adam is fine now thanks. I think alot of the problem with these oldies is that they dont realiese they are old! Most of him works ok still (arthritis nicely controlled with supplements is his only other problem) so they dont know not to do dumb stuff like go tearing into the garden, up the steps to bark at a cat like a puppy!
> oh well...I have a gate (I lie, Im poor so its a piece of wood!LOL) to seperate the area just outside my back door and the steps leading to the garden. Might have to keep that area closed without supervision so Adam cant run about like a loon.
> 
> @Beth235 hope Charlie is having a good day today! (my old family dog had kidney disease, all I really remember was how much he hated the special diet!)
> 
> @Silverpaw hope Maci is enjoying Wales and having a nice chilled time.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> It really sounds like Maci is traveling in style !! Sounds like your making the journey good for him  it's still nice to take them to create more memories so I say the journeys are worth it . Oh really that's interesting about the water. I haven't heard about this. He just has usual tap water! He didn't have a great evening he's always been so so cuddly but in a evening not as much I think he feels sick. It's upsetting. He's on loxicom ( the vets has ever said it's ok if we want to considering the circumstances) , apoquel (itchy skin). And a lot of supplements!! . At least it's cooled a little so hopefully Maci is having some good potters! Safe travels home .


I'm not sure that filtering their water actually helps but I did it when one of my previous dogs had kidney problems and she did really well overall,so I've done the same with Maci.Dogs obviously need the correct amount of minerals in their diet but as Maci has what I consider to be a good wet food diet (with some white fish cooked at home an the occasional egg) it has the minerals already added. With his liver issue (full of nodules that are growing) I try and keep his system as free of toxins as possible.His vet is happy to have a look at the contents of any supplements he has or I am considering,to see if they are compatible with his needs.I simply email her a photo of the list of contents and she gets back to me with her comments.I think my expectations of my vet are pretty high but she's absolutely brilliant with Maci.
We're home now,set off early this morning before it warmed up.Maci travelled pretty well but I did give him a couple of extra short stops.He had a little bit of food on our longer stop because he couldn't have breakfast before we left.He has a liver supplement that has to be taken at least an hour before food,so if I'd waited to feed him and then give him time for his food to settle before we set off, we'd have missed the cool morning air!I also put his cooling coat on before we continued our journey home.He had his 'proper' breakfast when we got back and he's snoozing very sweetly now.
I hope the slightly cooler weather suits little Charlie better than the heat really hot stuff we've been having.It sounds like he's doing pretty well overall,bless him.


----------



## Beth235

Silverpaw said:


> I'm not sure that filtering their water actually helps but I did it when one of my previous dogs had kidney problems and she did really well overall,so I've done the same with Maci.Dogs obviously need the correct amount of minerals in their diet but as Maci has what I consider to be a good wet food diet (with some white fish cooked at home an the occasional egg) it has the minerals already added. With his liver issue (full of nodules that are growing) I try and keep his system as free of toxins as possible.His vet is happy to have a look at the contents of any supplements he has or I am considering,to see if they are compatible with his needs.I simply email her a photo of the list of contents and she gets back to me with her comments.I think my expectations of my vet are pretty high but she's absolutely brilliant with Maci.
> We're home now,set off early this morning before it warmed up.Maci travelled pretty well but I did give him a couple of extra short stops.He had a little bit of food on our longer stop because he couldn't have breakfast before we left.He has a liver supplement that has to be taken at least an hour before food,so if I'd waited to feed him and then give him time for his food to settle before we set off, we'd have missed the cool morning air!I also put his cooling coat on before we continued our journey home.He had his 'proper' breakfast when we got back and he's snoozing very sweetly now.
> I hope the slightly cooler weather suits little Charlie better than the heat really hot stuff we've been having.It sounds like he's doing pretty well overall,bless him.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw oh wow I'm so impressed with the vet actually responding to you that's great ! I'm not so impressed with ours in all honesty. It sounds like you really do look after Maci so well. Sounds like he's got a great diet. It takes me about 10 mins to prep Charlie's food now but for some reason I get satisfaction from seeing him tuck into something I hope. is doing his little body good. What is it you do with the eggs ? Iv heard they are good for kidney function too. I'm glad Maci travelled well. Sounds like he's happy catching up on some rest . Charlie had a good day today - he struggled a little on his walk but really enjoyed seeing my family. He's now been bathed and snoozing. So hoping a settled night ! Have you kept many dogs before ?


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci has wet dog food from the lower fat end of the scale because of his liver issue.He loves food, having had to scavenge for food for the first 7/8 years of his life,so he's a pleasure to feed too.He has an egg for a bit of a change but can't have many because of the fat content.I either boil it,or scramble with water,no milk or seasoning.He has it in his likimat.The dietary needs for liver and kidney function are quite different,I think.It's the fat content that upsets Maci.I think diet can be pretty complicated for dogs with kidney disease but it sounds like you're doing well with that.With my previous dog,we were advised to give her high quality protein with a phosphate binder.
It's good to hear that Charlie had a good day.Does he get bathed because of his allergies? I've never had an itchy dog,it must be really difficult to deal with.I hope he gets a comfortable night.
There always seem to have been dogs around, from childhood.My partner and myself had a dog as soon as we were in a position to do so.The first on we had together was a dear old boy whose elderly owner couldn't look after him any longer.He was practically off his legs but when I heard that he was booked in to be pts the next day, I couldn't walk away.I ended up speaking to the old man's vet to confirm that his appointment for the next day was being cancelled.Scamp came home with me and it was a bit of a learning curve for us to get his medical needs, which had obviously been neglected,sorted out.We had him for 12months and 2 weeks.He did so much during that time and really embraced life I'll never believe that you can't teach an old dog new tricks!He was a star.We have had dogs practically ever since,of differing ages and needs.Maci came to us over 8years ago.We knew he had some health needs but felt we could meet them from what we'd learnt from our previous experiences.Our longest term beauties both came to us at around 12 months old and we had to say goodbye to them at 15 1/2 and 16 1/2.Along with them we had a little dog with epilepsy,who sadly wasn't with us for long.
Anyway, enough of my rabbiting on.Vetenairy science has come on a great deal over the years but our precious friends will never have a long enough life span to save us from the heartbreak of losing them at some stage.Life just wouldn't be the same without them though.Little Charlie is lucky to have found you.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z have you got a date for little Heidi's dental?Fingers crossed it goes well.


----------



## Beth235

In Sounds like Maci has a great diet ! I'm not suprised poor guy being starved in his early years . He's a lucky boy to have found you . Yes kidney diet is proving complicated. It's so limiting. It's rubbish. He adores his food. Charlie has a prescription shampoo called maliseb. He produces too much oil. So it helps with this. He' suffers in summer more.is Maci a Bath fan ? But then a side effect of kidney disease is itching too- poor baby . Oh wow it sounds like you really really looked after the little dog you said about - how lucky for him you found him ! Fate. It's been lovely to be able to walk with it being cooler I'm sure all dogs are happier ! Your very right - I'v never lost a pet before . We'll other than a hamster ! As Charlie is my first. Having him nearly 13 years. It's a moment I'm dreading to say the least. It's hard to imagine coping. It sounds like you've given some very deserving dogs such loving homes. If only more people were like you!


Silverpaw said:


> Maci has wet dog food from the lower fat end of the scale because of his liver issue.He loves food, having had to scavenge for food for the first 7/8 years of his life,so he's a pleasure to feed too.He has an egg for a bit of a change but can't have many because of the fat content.I either boil it,or scramble with water,no milk or seasoning.He has it in his likimat.The dietary needs for liver and kidney function are quite different,I think.It's the fat content that upsets Maci.I think diet can be pretty complicated for dogs with kidney disease but it sounds like you're doing well with that.With my previous dog,we were advised to give her high quality protein with a phosphate binder.
> It's good to hear that Charlie had a good day.Does he get bathed because of his allergies? I've never had an itchy dog,it must be really difficult to deal with.I hope he gets a comfortable night.
> There always seem to have been dogs around, from childhood.My partner and myself had a dog as soon as we were in a position to do so.The first on we had together was a dear old boy whose elderly owner couldn't look after him any longer.He was practically off his legs but when I heard that he was booked in to be pts the next day, I couldn't walk away.I ended up speaking to the old man's vet to confirm that his appointment for the next day was being cancelled.Scamp came home with me and it was a bit of a learning curve for us to get his medical needs, which had obviously been neglected,sorted out.We had him for 12months and 2 weeks.He did so much during that time and really embraced life I'll never believe that you can't teach an old dog new tricks!He was a star.We have had dogs practically ever since,of differing ages and needs.Maci came to us over 8years ago.We knew he had some health needs but felt we could meet them from what we'd learnt from our previous experiences.Our longest term beauties both came to us at around 12 months old and we had to say goodbye to them at 15 1/2 and 16 1/2.Along with them we had a little dog with epilepsy,who sadly wasn't with us for long.
> Anyway, enough of my rabbiting on.Vetenairy science has come on a great deal over the years but our precious friends will never have a long enough life span to save us from the heartbreak of losing them at some stage.Life just wouldn't be the same without them though.Little Charlie is lucky to have found you.


----------



## Silverpaw

I didn't know itching was a side effect of kidney disease.Is Charlie ok about being bathed?Maci isn't a fan of water at all.When he first arrived he wouldn't go anywhere near a puddle (he wouldn't walk on grass either).He was in a city in Romania,so he was only familiar with roads.He needed water therapy when we were trying to save his leg (under instruction from his orthopaedic specialist vet).Started in under water treadmill,so he wasn't fully immersed and then progressed to hydrotherapy.He did brilliantly, went back to hydrotherapy after his amputation but it's a bit much for him now.
It's hard not to worry about how we could ever cope without them.We do because we have to, it's simply the cost of sharing our lives with such beautiful beings.All in all, it's a small price to pay.We are both lucky at the moment,our beautiful boys are still with us and I think that you cherish every moment, like I do.
It's lovely being a bit cooler.I was out with Maci today when we had a thunderstorm.We sat it out in the car,I had very mixed feelings,he would have been terrified of it in the past but didn't hear it at all!
Does Charlie struggle on his walks when it's cooler or only in the heat?Maci has a pet stroller,he can't do long walks anymore but still loves being out and about.


----------



## Beth235

I had no idea it was a side effect either ! Crazy isn't it. My grandma is stage 5 in kidney failure and she has a lot of the same issues as Charlie weirdly enough. I wouldn't say he likes baths …. But he tolerates well !! We found him a lovely drying coat so we don't have to hair dry. That he's not a fan off ! Oh wow sorry I didn't realise Maci was a Romanian rescue? That's brilliant ! Hydrotherapy is amazing isn't it. It really sounds like he's a absolute trooper . Unfortunately Charlie is just struggling in general now with walking . But like you we have come up with alternatives ! A rucksack and stroller ! Does Maci like his? He looks happy in i t. They are brill as it means they can still be included .


Silverpaw said:


> I didn't know itching was a side effect of kidney disease.Is Charlie ok about being bathed?Maci isn't a fan of water at all.When he first arrived he wouldn't go anywhere near a puddle (he wouldn't walk on grass either).He was in a city in Romania,so he was only familiar with roads.He needed water therapy when we were trying to save his leg (under instruction from his orthopaedic specialist vet).Started in under water treadmill,so he wasn't fully immersed and then progressed to hydrotherapy.He did brilliantly, went back to hydrotherapy after his amputation but it's a bit much for him now.
> It's hard not to worry about how we could ever cope without them.We do because we have to, it's simply the cost of sharing our lives with such beautiful beings.All in all, it's a small price to pay.We are both lucky at the moment,our beautiful boys are still with us and I think that you cherish every moment, like I do.
> It's lovely being a bit cooler.I was out with Maci today when we had a thunderstorm.We sat it out in the car,I had very mixed feelings,he would have been terrified of it in the past but didn't hear it at all!
> Does Charlie struggle on his walks when it's cooler or only in the heat?Maci has a pet stroller,he can't do long walks anymore but still loves being out and about.
> View attachment 473378


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> catz4m8z have you got a date for little Heidi's dental?Fingers crossed it goes well.


my vets is useless at the moment due to short staffing so they couldnt give me an appt....they said they would ring me back when they had a slot. TBH Im giving them a couple of weeks then Im going to try a different vets to see if they can do it.



Beth235 said:


> As Charlie is my first. Having him nearly 13 years. It's a moment I'm dreading to say the least. It's hard to imagine coping.


Its horrible to think about isnt? Ive lost pets before but never a dog, they just seem to take up more of my life then any of the others.



Silverpaw said:


> Maci has a pet stroller,he can't do long walks anymore but still loves being out and about.
> View attachment 473378


aww, he looks like he is enjoying himself in there! I have a pet stroller for my lot but so far most of its use has been in transporting heavy items or shopping...it might get used for its actual purpose soon!LOL

Adam is limping today for some reason. Not sure if he hurt his leg running about or if its his arthritis playing up (its his elbow which is where the arthritis bothers him). Also didnt want his tea so clearly not feeling great today. Hopefully he feels better soon as I was taking him to visit my parents on monday and planning on letting him walk alot of the way, looks like I might be carrying him instead!(no hardship as he only weighs 7Ibs!).


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> View attachment 473426
> View attachment 473427
> I had no idea it was a side effect either ! Crazy isn't it. My grandma is stage 5 in kidney failure and she has a lot of the same issues as Charlie weirdly enough. I wouldn't say he likes baths …. But he tolerates well !! We found him a lovely drying coat so we don't have to hair dry. That he's not a fan off ! Oh wow sorry I didn't realise Maci was a Romanian rescue? That's brilliant ! Hydrotherapy is amazing isn't it. It really sounds like he's a absolute trooper . Unfortunately Charlie is just struggling in general now with walking . But like you we have come up with alternatives ! A rucksack and stroller ! Does Maci like his? He looks happy in i t. They are brill as it means they can still be included .


Ahh, hope you grandma is doing ok.Maci loves his stroller,I call him king of the road in it! The backpack looks nice and strong.It's great to be able to include them when their mobility isn't as good as it was,it also means that we can do longer walks sometimes.Yes,Maci came to us from Romania over 8 years ago now.We always have rescues but hadn't considered an overseas one but I think it was meant to be.The odds were stacked against him,he was 7/8 years old,still in Romania,had a permanent limp and the rescuer's vet said he'd never be able to eat solid food again.He's a wonderful little dog,it hasn't always been easy but it's been so rewarding.Age is catching up with him now but he still has such an enthusiasm for life.Has Charlie had hydrotherapy?Maci had to stop but still has canine massage and physiotherapy.I really rate them.I hope the cooler weather is suiting Charlie.He looks like a lucky boy in his pictures at the sea side.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> my vets is useless at the moment due to short staffing so they couldnt give me an appt....they said they would ring me back when they had a slot. TBH Im giving them a couple of weeks then Im going to try a different vets to see if they can do it.
> 
> Its horrible to think about isnt? Ive lost pets before but never a dog, they just seem to take up more of my life then any of the others.
> 
> aww, he looks like he is enjoying himself in there! I have a pet stroller for my lot but so far most of its use has been in transporting heavy items or shopping...it might get used for its actual purpose soon!LOL
> 
> Adam is limping today for some reason. Not sure if he hurt his leg running about or if its his arthritis playing up (its his elbow which is where the arthritis bothers him). Also didnt want his tea so clearly not feeling great today. Hopefully he feels better soon as I was taking him to visit my parents on monday and planning on letting him walk alot of the way, looks like I might be carrying him instead!(no hardship as he only weighs 7Ibs!).


Oh,no, it's not good having to wait for a date, it's bad enough waiting once you've got the appointment.
Maci loves his stroller,we didn't know if he'd take to it but he has a big doggy grin on his face all the time he's in it.
Hope little Adam is feeling better soon.If Maci refused a meal I'd known we were in real trouble.Ahh,he sounds very carriable.Maci's about 15kgs,so I lift him and carry him when needed but the stroller really helps out for longer distances.Have a lovely day on Monday.


----------



## Beth235

I'm sorry to hear Adam isn't feeling well . I hope Adam is feeling better soon. It's a never ending worry isn't it. I'm having issues with my vet but we're tied up in a healthy pet plan! How old is your little guy?


catz4m8z said:


> my vets is useless at the moment due to short staffing so they couldnt give me an appt....they said they would ring me back when they had a slot. TBH Im giving them a couple of weeks then Im going to try a different vets to see if they can do it.
> 
> Its horrible to think about isnt? Ive lost pets before but never a dog, they just seem to take up more of my life then any of the others.
> 
> aww, he looks like he is enjoying himself in there! I have a pet stroller for my lot but so far most of its use has been in transporting heavy items or shopping...it might get used for its actual purpose soon!LOL
> 
> Adam is limping today for some reason. Not sure if he hurt his leg running about or if its his arthritis playing up (its his elbow which is where the arthritis bothers him). Also didnt want his tea so clearly not feeling great today. Hopefully he feels better soon as I was taking him to visit my parents on monday and planning on letting him walk alot of the way, looks like I might be carrying him instead!(no hardship as he only weighs 7Ibs!).


----------



## Beth235

He looks like he's happy in the stroller ! Charlie is actually good in it - I was doubtful! Ah wow I see i know of a few people now that have rescued the Romanian dogs and they are lovely. Always lovely looking too. Charlie does seem happier now it's cooler. We took him to pets at home as the rain was so bad tonight to keep him busy !! Oohhh canine massage. Very interesting- I bet Maci loves ! What is it it entails ? A lucky boy .


Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, hope you grandma is doing ok.Maci loves his stroller,I call him king of the road in it! The backpack looks nice and strong.It's great to be able to include them when their mobility isn't as good as it was,it also means that we can do longer walks sometimes.Yes,Maci came to us from Romania over 8 years ago now.We always have rescues but hadn't considered an overseas one but I think it was meant to be.The odds were stacked against him,he was 7/8 years old,still in Romania,had a permanent limp and the rescuer's vet said he'd never be able to eat solid food again.He's a wonderful little dog,it hasn't always been easy but it's been so rewarding.Age is catching up with him now but he still has such an enthusiasm for life.Has Charlie had hydrotherapy?Maci had to stop but still has canine massage and physiotherapy.I really rate them.I hope the cooler weather is suiting Charlie.He looks like a lucky boy in his pictures at the sea side.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> He looks like he's happy in the stroller ! Charlie is actually good in it - I was doubtful! Ah wow I see i know of a few people now that have rescued the Romanian dogs and they are lovely. Always lovely looking too. Charlie does seem happier now it's cooler. We took him to pets at home as the rain was so bad tonight to keep him busy !! Oohhh canine massage. Very interesting- I bet Maci loves ! What is it it entails ? A lucky boy .


Charlie's visit to pets at home made me smile,I always consider Maci's well being and stimulation too,not just exercise.Maci's pet store is just about his favourite place.I always joke that if he ever gets his paws on a driverless car, I'll know where to find him.
Maci really benefits from his massage,I really think it has kept him going.He has some arthritis,which it helps and tripawed dogs always have overcompensation issues because of their missing leg.It has been brilliant for him and he is so relaxed when he has his sessions.I'm sorry I can't put a little link because I'm not very good with technology but if you want to have a look, it's the canine massage guild.Maci's masseur is brilliant.
Maci had his claws cut at the vets today and picked his repeat prescription up.He enjoyed a little sniff and stroll while we were out.He's enjoying the cooler weather, glad to hear that Charlie is too.
Have a good weekend.Happy sniffing or strollering Charlie,or whatever your weekend involves.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> I'm sorry to hear Adam isn't feeling well . I hope Adam is feeling better soon. It's a never ending worry isn't it. I'm having issues with my vet but we're tied up in a healthy pet plan! How old is your little guy?


What does your healthy pet plan include?They do something like that at Maci's vet's but it isn't stuff that would be suitable for Maci.He doesn't have routine worm/flea treatment because of the chemical burden it would put on his organs.I get his worm count done regularly and would treat if needed.I'd treat fleas/ticks if he had them.He doesn't have routine vaccination, again because of the chemical burden but is titre tested instead.


----------



## Beth235

Haha yes Charlie us obsessed with any pet shop!! He drags me in it's the times he's most excited in all honesty so it makes me happy taking him ! He goes round looking for crumbs. The massage sounds brilliant. Not quite the same but I have just got a Bath grooming tool for him which he loves! I'm glad Maci got on ok. Is he good with getting nails done ? No work this weekend so hoping to get him out to see family . Charlie probably won't to walk much but we've found the mental stimulation tires him out just as much. He doesn't seem to want more than about 20 minutes a time so we will let him just take it easy! Hope you both have a good weekend planned too 


Silverpaw said:


> Charlie's visit to pets at home made me smile,I always consider Maci's well being and stimulation too,not just exercise.Maci's pet store is just about his favourite place.I always joke that if he ever gets his paws on a driverless car, I'll know where to find him.
> Maci really benefits from his massage,I really think it has kept him going.He has some arthritis,which it helps and tripawed dogs always have overcompensation issues because of their missing leg.It has been brilliant for him and he is so relaxed when he has his sessions.I'm sorry I can't put a little link because I'm not very good with technology but if you want to have a look, it's the canine massage guild.Maci's masseur is brilliant.
> Maci had his claws cut at the vets today and picked his repeat prescription up.He enjoyed a little sniff and stroll while we were out.He's enjoying the cooler weather, glad to hear that Charlie is too.
> Have a good weekend.Happy sniffing or strollering Charlie,or whatever your weekend involves.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Haha yes Charlie us obsessed with any pet shop!! He drags me in it's the times he's most excited in all honesty so it makes me happy taking him ! He goes round looking for crumbs. The massage sounds brilliant. Not quite the same but I have just got a Bath grooming tool for him which he loves! I'm glad Maci got on ok. Is he good with getting nails done ? No work this weekend so hoping to get him out to see family . Charlie probably won't to walk much but we've found the mental stimulation tires him out just as much. He doesn't seem to want more than about 20 minutes a time so we will let him just take it easy! Hope you both have a good weekend planned too


Maci has always been great at getting his nails done but he gets a bit stressed about it now.The nurse who did it was lovely.He had them done at another branch of his vets because ours didn't have a nurse appointment available (I prefer a nurse to do his claws). From there we went to his branch to pick his meds up.I couldn't believe it when they said that the other branch had contacted them and asked if they could deduct some money of the meds because they didn't think they should have charged for full claw cut because Maci has a paw less to do!Maci thinks the 'refund' should be spent on treats!
Hope Charlie has a great time visiting your family.I'm with you on the mental stimulation,I think it's essential for our oldies.
Quite day for Maci,had a bit of a tummy upset,in and out all night with him.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Quite day for Maci,had a bit of a tummy upset,in and out all night with him.


oh dear. Hope tummy troubles are feeling better this morning.
Im shopping round for another vet tomorrow to do Heidi's dental as she is now having trouble eating. Normally she is a total pig but I think her teeth hurt too much to eat alot (breakfast lasted all day yesterday). I didnt mind abit of a wait while she wasnt having any issues but now its kinda important!
And today it was Hannahs turn to be creaky on our morning walk, she woke up with abit of a limp and needed lifting down the steps at the front of the house. Its worn off now though so must just be an old joints kinda thing!


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> oh dear. Hope tummy troubles are feeling better this morning.
> Im shopping round for another vet tomorrow to do Heidi's dental as she is now having trouble eating. Normally she is a total pig but I think her teeth hurt too much to eat alot (breakfast lasted all day yesterday). I didnt mind abit of a wait while she wasnt having any issues but now its kinda important!
> And today it was Hannahs turn to be creaky on our morning walk, she woke up with abit of a limp and needed lifting down the steps at the front of the house. Its worn off now though so must just be an old joints kinda thing!


So far so good with Maci's tummy today, thanks.His system took a bit of a battering when he had to come off metacam years ago and has never fully recovered.He's been ok for a time but it's always dissapointing when it flares up.It can take ages to get it settled but he looks his usual bright self today,whereas yesterday he was a bit under the weather.I'm hoping I'll be able to do the happy poo dance before too long!
Poor little Heidi, I hope you can find a vet who can sort her out quickly,tooth ache/pain is horrible.I think it should have been prioritised by her vet.
Hope little Hannah is feeling more comfortable.These old joints can be a pain, can't they.Maci can't have any of the NSAID's so his Librela jabs have been a lifesaver.
Hope the rest of the weekend goes well.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw 
Aww that is so nice of the vets to deduct some money ! I agree with Maci haha!! He sounds like Charlie a boy who loves his food. Charlie enjoyed his day yesterday we saw several family members and he had a potter through york for a change but was very busy and he tired quickly so he got a little carry. He's very tired today so he's had a lazy day. Oh dear I'm sorry to hear Maci had a poorly tum. Was it something he ate ? I hope he's feeling better after lots of cuddles


----------



## Beth235

I hope both your little pups are feeling better today. Charlie's been a little studf after his outing today. They are a worry !


catz4m8z said:


> oh dear. Hope tummy troubles are feeling better this morning.
> Im shopping round for another vet tomorrow to do Heidi's dental as she is now having trouble eating. Normally she is a total pig but I think her teeth hurt too much to eat alot (breakfast lasted all day yesterday). I didnt mind abit of a wait while she wasnt having any issues but now its kinda important!
> And today it was Hannahs turn to be creaky on our morning walk, she woke up with abit of a limp and needed lifting down the steps at the front of the house. Its worn off now though so must just be an old joints kinda thing!


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw
> Aww that is so nice of the vets to deduct some money ! I agree with Maci haha!! He sounds like Charlie a boy who loves his food. Charlie enjoyed his day yesterday we saw several family members and he had a potter through york for a change but was very busy and he tired quickly so he got a little carry. He's very tired today so he's had a lazy day. Oh dear I'm sorry to hear Maci had a poorly tum. Was it something he ate ? I hope he's feeling better after lots of cuddles


Maci certainly loves his food.I don't think his upset tum was food related,it just seems to go off sometimes.He's been much better today,so touch wood he's ok now.He looked really bright,so I took him for a little outing earlier.He had a sniff and stroll and I took his likimat to make a bit more of a thing of it.It sounds like Charlie had a great day yesterday.I heard that it was Yorkshire day,so I'm guessing it was a bit busy.I hope he's re charged his batteries after a quiet day today.I think it's a case of knowing our oldies well enough to know how to pace them.They are so beautiful thought, I think all the worry is worthwhile.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's day is more or less done,he says night night to all the other oldies.


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, Maci looks adorable....I love an oldie!


Well, got Heidi booked in for a dental on friday and as she is still managing half her food she should be ok til then. Though it is going to confuse her when we walk up to her regular vets, do a right face then walk further down the road to a completely different vets!!
Friday is the soonest they can do as they are getting alot of the business from my vets too (and I wouldnt stress about a routine thing but this has got to be done). I have a feeling she wont have many teeth left by the end though. Chihuahuas are fairly notorious for having bad teeth and whilst Adams are good hers really arent.
(receptionist extra confused when I said I didnt have a mobile number.... 'but we need to be able to contact you the day of the surgery!':Wideyed
'erm...yeah. so I'll just wait at home by the phone til your done!':Bored
Its like people forgot life existed before mobile phones!!LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## Silverpaw

Glad you've managed to find a vet who can fit little Hedi in.Fingers and paws crossed that it goes well.She sounds like a little super trooper, soldering on with her meals, bless her.I knew a little Yorkie years ago who had most of her teeth out.She managed very well and it certainly didn't put her off her food.She just had her tounge popping out of the side of her mouth in a very endearing way.
Hehe, I know what you mean about the mobile phone.It's all the contactless or card only payments that get to me.Mind you, I'm not getting any younger  maybe I'm getting set in my ways!


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw 
Glad Maci is doing better. The lick mats are fab. I give one to Charlie everyday before I leave, what is it you use? He's also got a snake which has a slit which is great. Also the good old kong is the best £7 Iv spent! Fab pic of Maci. Charlie says hi Maci !


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, what a cutie Charlie looks.Maci has his ordinary food in his likimats, although he does have a mashed up boiled egg on occasions.He has some of the likimat sprinkles (just the chicken and broccoli is suitable for him) but tends to have that as a topper on the food.He has a Kong but never really got to grips with it.He has a bit missing off one side of his tongue, aswell as front tooth (damage done to him when he was on the streets) so I never really pushed the Kong when he wasn't interested in it.
Do any of 'our' other oldies have likimats/Kong's etc and if so, what do they have on them?
Forgot to say that Maci loves his snuffle mat aswell


----------



## Beth235

Charlie loves doggy peanut butter or toothpaste on his ! The kong paste is good to he loves the cheese one! Charlie’s been really poorly in the night a extremely upset tummy no idea why . I thought in the evening he wasn’t looking great. Oh they are a worry.


----------



## Silverpaw

Sorry to hear that Charlie had a poorly tum.When Maci had an unexplained bout of sickness and diarrhea a little time ago (unusual for him,he gets diarrhea sometimes but never sick) he was seen as emergency at vets.He went downhill so fast we thought he was slipping away.He had anti sickness jab and antibiotics and was better really quickly.It's really frightening when they're old, especially when they have underlying issues.Then there's the issue of what meds are compatible with their condition/medication! Hope Charlie's feeling better, better and that you're ok, you must be exhausted.Hope little Charlie isn't dehydrated after his tummy upset.


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z hope little Heidi is ok and that all goes well with her dental tomorrow.Maci sympathies with her having no breakfast in the morning.I think that is the most troubling thing for him about any procedures he's had!


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Do any of 'our' other oldies have likimats/Kong's etc and if so, what do they have on them?


Adam has a lickimat and a snufflemat (I have to crate and rotate him and Alfie and he isnt the biggest fan of being told to sit in his crate sometimes so some boredom busters help). We usually go for peanut butter on his lickimat but the snufflemat wasnt a huge success as he isnt very food driven....last time I tried it I picked it up after a few hours and all the biscuits fell out!!LOL:Hilarious



Beth235 said:


> Charlie's been really poorly in the night a extremely upset tummy no idea why . I thought in the evening he wasn't looking great. Oh they are a worry.


oh dear, hope he is feeling better now. Heidi sometimes gets an upset tum and its like the end of the world at the time but then she is back to normal the next day...drama queen!



Silverpaw said:


> Catz4m8z hope little Heidi is ok and that all goes well with her dental tomorrow.Maci sympathies with her having no breakfast in the morning.I think that is the most troubling thing for him about any procedures he's had!


Here's hoping! She is such a pig though Im sure if she could understand that missing breakfast and seeing the 'dentist' meant she could be back to canine dustbin status she wouldnt mind going!LOL I will def be worried though...not only surgery but a completely new vets Ive never been to before.:Nailbiting

Not sure Im cut out to be an oldie owner though, they seem to spend half their time giving me palpitations!:Shifty Adam especially...sometimes I can see when he stresses his heart out by running around, etc but other times I just dont have a clue. Earlier he was just sleeping in his crate then he got up, coughed a couple of times and fell over....I mean what about laying down made him have an episode??:Wideyed Seems like thats the way its going to go from now on, pootling along completely normally then 'cough, cough, cough...thunk':Bored


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Adam has a lickimat and a snufflemat (I have to crate and rotate him and Alfie and he isnt the biggest fan of being told to sit in his crate sometimes so some boredom busters help). We usually go for peanut butter on his lickimat but the snufflemat wasnt a huge success as he isnt very food driven....last time I tried it I picked it up after a few hours and all the biscuits fell out!!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> oh dear, hope he is feeling better now. Heidi sometimes gets an upset tum and its like the end of the world at the time but then she is back to normal the next day...drama queen!
> 
> Here's hoping! She is such a pig though Im sure if she could understand that missing breakfast and seeing the 'dentist' meant she could be back to canine dustbin status she wouldnt mind going!LOL I will def be worried though...not only surgery but a completely new vets Ive never been to before.:Nailbiting
> 
> Not sure Im cut out to be an oldie owner though, they seem to spend half their time giving me palpitations!:Shifty Adam especially...sometimes I can see when he stresses his heart out by running around, etc but other times I just dont have a clue. Earlier he was just sleeping in his crate then he got up, coughed a couple of times and fell over....I mean what about laying down made him have an episode??:Wideyed Seems like thats the way its going to go from now on, pootling along completely normally then 'cough, cough, cough...thunk':Bored


Ahh, little Heidi, just think of all that scoffing once your poorly toofs have been sorted out.
I hope the new vets work out well but I can imagine what a stressful day it will be for you.Will they do pre anesthesia tests before she has the dental?We'll have everything crossed for you here tomorrow.
I hope Adam is ok now.I know what you mean about being an oldie owner,it can be mega stressful but aren't they worth it? I'm a bit of a sucker for a grey muzzle .Mind you, I've never had a puppy,in fact, thinking about it, the last dog I got to name was 40+ years ago and that was only because he was a stray who we found starving on the hills,so he came without a name.
Hope you get some sleep,at least little Heidi won't be worrying about it beforehand, bless her.


----------



## Beth235

I called the vets yesterday they said to just monitor. The dog walker said he didn’t toilet but slow paced. Came home he wasn’t great. We’ve been up since 4 with a very poorly pup again all over the kitchen . Vets asap I’m annoyed with myself I didn’t insist he’s seen yesterday . I’m worried it’s pancreatitis as it’s often linked to ckd and he’s never ever been like this in his life. The symptoms match to. I think he’s feeling pretty awful right now. Eurgh . It’s awful seeing them poorly.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> I called the vets yesterday they said to just monitor. The dog walker said he didn't toilet but slow paced. Came home he wasn't great. We've been up since 4 with a very poorly pup again all over the kitchen . Vets asap I'm annoyed with myself I didn't insist he's seen yesterday . I'm worried it's pancreatitis as it's often linked to ckd and he's never ever been like this in his life. The symptoms match to. I think he's feeling pretty awful right now. Eurgh . It's awful seeing them poorly.


Oh,no,poor Charlie.Hope it gets diagnosed quickly.Pancreatitis sounds awful.Lets hope it's just a nasty tummy bug/upset that can be treated.Sending healing hugs to beautiful Charlie.Hope he'll be feeling much more comfortable soon.


----------



## catz4m8z

oh dear, poor boy. Dont be too upset with yourself @Beth235, 9 times out of 10 they do settle after 24 hrs or so. I hope the vets manage to make him more comfortable.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope Charlie and Heidi are both doing ok,it must have been a really difficult day for you all.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, Heidi is back from the vets! Poor little midget has had 12 teeth taken out.:Wideyed So it will be a soft diet and painkillers for her for a few days. (cost £350 which is kinda what I was expecting TBH, and at least she has had a full check up/bloods done as well so I know she is otherwise healthy).

I think I might change over to that vets though...they are only about another 5 minutes walk away and they seem to have more facilities. Not to mention the fact that they had a much better bedside manner. By which I mean the vet and receptionists were all really friendly, both to me and to Heidi!


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,bless her, well done little Heidi, you'll be able to eat loads now without a sore mouth .
I hope you have a good night with her and that she is able to eat soft food and get her painkillers down.You must so relieved.It's good to hear that her blood results were good.I bet there will be no stopping her now.
It sounds like you struck lucky with the new vets and that it might be a good move.I think you should be able to expect a good bedside manner and good facilities.Our oldies deserve nothing less and,to be honest, I think we do too.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope little Charlie is doing as well as possible,Beth235.Thinking of you, fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> well, Heidi is back from the vets! Poor little midget has had 12 teeth taken out.:Wideyed So it will be a soft diet and painkillers for her for a few days. (cost £350 which is kinda what I was expecting TBH, and at least she has had a full check up/bloods done as well so I know she is otherwise healthy).
> 
> I think I might change over to that vets though...they are only about another 5 minutes walk away and they seem to have more facilities. Not to mention the fact that they had a much better bedside manner. By which I mean the vet and receptionists were all really friendly, both to me and to Heidi!


Reena had 13 teeth out 2 years ago, I hadn't fully realised how her appetite had been affected until after that. She's never been a strong chewer and still gets stressed out wth really tough ones, but is managng kibble and biscuits much better and enjoying them more. 
Healing vibes for Heidi and lots of yummy food when she's healed.


----------



## Beth235

After a very stressful day yesterday Charlie is slowly on the mend thanks everyone for asking how he’s doing . The vet has said he’s got colitis / enteritis. Inflammation of the small and large intestine. He’s quite dehydrated. He went from 6.1 kg to 5.75kg. He’s got some tablets and a digestive boost support to get him better. Other than breaking his tooth he’s never been so poorly. His Tum still isn’t right it was so bad but certainly better. I think it’s knocked him for six. I don’t think his immune system is brill anyway being a older pup plus his kidney issues. So he’s having a easy few days and a lot of cuddles !! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Beth235

@catz4m8z 
Picky poor Heidi !! Charlie had one tooth out that was bad enough. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> After a very stressful day yesterday Charlie is slowly on the mend thanks everyone for asking how he's doing . The vet has said he's got colitis / enteritis. Inflammation of the small and large intestine. He's quite dehydrated. He went from 6.1 kg to 5.75kg. He's got some tablets and a digestive boost support to get him better. Other than breaking his tooth he's never been so poorly. His Tum still isn't right it was so bad but certainly better. I think it's knocked him for six. I don't think his immune system is brill anyway being a older pup plus his kidney issues. So he's having a easy few days and a lot of cuddles !! Thanks everyone.


Thanks for the update, sorry that Charlie has been so poorly but good to hear that he's a bit better.These bad tummy episodes are horrible and really scary with our oldies.Enjoy your easy few days and cuddles, beautiful Charlie.Sending best wishes to you all, you must be exhausted but well done for giving the care and attention that he needed to Charlie.It's a bit of a rollercoaster ride looking after these beautiful oldies but so worthwhile.Charlie's a lucky boy to have you.


----------



## catz4m8z

Glad to hear he is feeling better. Give him a cuddle from me!


----------



## Beth235

Thanks everyone . Charlie has had a easy couple of days. We went to see my mum which he enjoyed. He’s definitely doing better - still not right but getting there. It certainly was scary. He’s never been so poorly with his Tum he’s usually a resilient little thing after years of finding goodies in the fields ! I just want to wrap him up in cotton wool. I hope your all having a good weekend with your pups


----------



## Silverpaw

So pleased to hear that things are moving in the right direction for Charlie.It sounds like his weekend has been a bit of a tonic for him.Maci likes the sound of finding goodies in the fields.He's had a good weekend,it was drier than expected today,so he had a nice stroller ride after his little sniff and stroll.He's as bright as a button today.Hope you have a good evening, everything crossed for little Charlie.


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z hope little Heidi is feeling better and eating ok.And that all of your other beauties are doing well too.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci right now,he says hi to all the oldies.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw fab photo of Maci !! He really is a handsome boy. Lovely markings. Do you know what breeds he's mixed with at all? I see maybe some collie /gsd? Im glad you've had a good weekend and enjoying some fresh air. Iv heard it's going to get hot again - no!! Charlie's been doing well today. His stomach seems to be much better today. He is still on his antibiotic course but it seems to be working. We had a little potter (carried partly !) around town and he enjoyed sniffing for crumbs! He's tired now though it's really taken it out of him. But certainly on the mend. Charlie says woof to Maci !


----------



## Silverpaw

Hi, good to hear that Charlie is on the mend and had a good day.His picture is lovely,he looks like a real little snuggle bug.Maci is a real mix,his markings are gsd like,his little legs corgi like,his head is terrier like and he certainly thinks like a terrier.There is a massive stray problem in Romania, which the authorities have failed to deal with over many years (sadly the dog killing trade is more lucrative than dealing with the problem). Consequently there have been generations of unselected breeding,the results of which seem to be some beautiful, very 'natural' dogs.
Maci's impressed to hear that Charlie has been on a crumb hunt.We know from his rescuer that he used to sit on the steps of the local bakery,where a kind woman used to give him a few crusts sometimes (if he wasn't chased off or had things thrown at him).It was her who phoned his rescuer when she saw him hit by a car.He suffered some terrible damage and goodness knows how he survived but it did get him off the streets.I guess it really is an ill wind that blows no good.
Fingers crossed that we don't get another hot spell, it's not good for our senior boys .


----------



## Twiggy

Just got back from my chiropractor with Tremor and she wasn't very pleased with her. The arthritis is quite severe in her left hip, knee and both hind feet. Because she is compensating it is making her spine curve. She was also a bit disappointed that after 13 weekly sessions on the water treadmill she hasn't really built up any muscle. She suggested that a hydrotherapy pool might be a better option so that she is totally non-weight bearing. Sigh.....there just isn't any pools within a 20 odd mile radius apart from one which isn't very good and the dogs come out of the pool staggering and exhausted. Tremor has maximum dose of Jointsure daily, plus golden paste and now Boswellia. The vet prescribed half a paracetamol daily and milk thistle tablets.
I'm going to book another block of 10 weekly sessions on the water treadmill and then she goes back up to my chiro and we'll see if there is any improvement. Such a worry these old dogs although fortunately Tremor of course isn't aware of any of this and is still a mad collie.


----------



## Beth235

Silverpaw said:


> Hi, good to hear that Charlie is on the mend and had a good day.His picture is lovely,he looks like a real little snuggle bug.Maci is a real mix,his markings are gsd like,his little legs corgi like,his head is terrier like and he certainly thinks like a terrier.There is a massive stray problem in Romania, which the authorities have failed to deal with over many years (sadly the dog killing trade is more lucrative than dealing with the problem). Consequently there have been generations of unselected breeding,the results of which seem to be some beautiful, very 'natural' dogs.
> Maci's impressed to hear that Charlie has been on a crumb hunt.We know from his rescuer that he used to sit on the steps of the local bakery,where a kind woman used to give him a few crusts sometimes (if he wasn't chased off or had things thrown at him).It was her who phoned his rescuer when she saw him hit by a car.He suffered some terrible damage and goodness knows how he survived but it did get him off the streets.I guess it really is an ill wind that blows no good.
> Fingers crossed that we don't get another hot spell, it's not good for our senior boys .


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw Oh Maci sounds like such a special boy he really does. I love the sound of his little corgi legs !! It really is a miracle for him he managed to find such a loving home. Haha yes the terrier character really is something but I love it ! He sounds like he's been through so much. How long have you had him for now ? Charlie's a sleepy boy today. So we just took it easy on our Strolls lots of sniffing and crumb hunting- Maci will be impressed !


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw Oh Maci sounds like such a special boy he really does. I love the sound of his little corgi legs !! It really is a miracle for him he managed to find such a loving home. Haha yes the terrier character really is something but I love it ! He sounds like he's been through so much. How long have you had him for now ? Charlie's a sleepy boy today. So we just took it easy on our Strolls lots of sniffing and crumb hunting- Maci will be impressed !


Great pic of Charlie,he's very beautiful.Hope he continues to make progress from his tummy upset.It can take ages for them to make a full recovery.Yes,the little terriers are such characters.Maci's legs are longer than a Corgis but not as big as he is,if that makes sense.He's been with us for over eight years now, he's an amazing little dog but it took time.He's come through everything he's been through with a waggy tail,bless him.Do you think Charlie is putting the weight back on that he lost?He's a proper little poppet. Maci's bigger,15kgs, I'm always trying to keep his weight down,he has other ideas with his love of food but with his missing leg, it's the worst thing I could do.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> Just got back from my chiropractor with Tremor and she wasn't very pleased with her. The arthritis is quite severe in her left hip, knee and both hind feet. Because she is compensating it is making her spine curve. She was also a bit disappointed that after 13 weekly sessions on the water treadmill she hasn't really built up any muscle. She suggested that a hydrotherapy pool might be a better option so that she is totally non-weight bearing. Sigh.....there just isn't any pools within a 20 odd mile radius apart from one which isn't very good and the dogs come out of the pool staggering and exhausted. Tremor has maximum dose of Jointsure daily, plus golden paste and now Boswellia. The vet prescribed half a paracetamol daily and milk thistle tablets.
> I'm going to book another block of 10 weekly sessions on the water treadmill and then she goes back up to my chiro and we'll see if there is any improvement. Such a worry these old dogs although fortunately Tremor of course isn't aware of any of this and is still a mad collie.


Ahh,how dissapointing for you.At least it doesn't sound like Tremor is too concerned about it at the moment.Does she have a problem with her liver? Maci's on Denamarin and Destolit for his liver.I know,our oldies do worry us but they are so beautiful,I think it more than compensates for it.Maci has overcompensation issues because of having a leg missing.His massages do a great job of helping with it. Hope the water treadmill treatment starts to do the trick.


----------



## margy

Yes the oldies certainly keep is us our toes. I found this thread out of desperation with my old girls. I only wish I'd found pet forums earlier in their lives, but it was my difficulties with oldie Belle in her later years that drove me online and I found this place that was full of advice and support. I'm so pleased it continues to be a source of comfort and help with knowledgeable people to give advice.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,how dissapointing for you.At least it doesn't sound like Tremor is too concerned about it at the moment.Does she have a problem with her liver? Maci's on Denamarin and Destolit for his liver.I know,our oldies do worry us but they are so beautiful,I think it more than compensates for it.Maci has overcompensation issues because of having a leg missing.His massages do a great job of helping with it. Hope the water treadmill treatment starts to do the trick.


Thanks. My chiropractor is also a massage therapist (also uses a laser) but just wish she lived a bit nearer.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> Yes the oldies certainly keep is us our toes. I found this thread out of desperation with my old girls. I only wish I'd found pet forums earlier in their lives, but it was my difficulties with oldie Belle in her later years that drove me online and I found this place that was full of advice and support. I'm so pleased it continues to be a source of comfort and help with knowledgeable people to give advice.


It is nice to have a place to talk about our little hairy pensioners isn't it?
I originally joined the forum as Id never had a dog before and I suddenly had this tiny little puppy to look after....hard to believe Ive been here long enough that that tiny puppy is now an old man!:Wideyed (still tiny though!LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> Thanks. My chiropractor is also a massage therapist (also uses a laser) but just wish she lived a bit nearer.


Do you find the laser treatment works?Maci has it in his physiotherapy sessions.I'm trying to make sure he does his little physio exercises at home every day,they slipped a bit through the heat wave and then he had one of his tummy episodes.He's having his massage on Monday, which usually sorts out any creaks he has.I think his age is catching up with him.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Yes the oldies certainly keep is us our toes. I found this thread out of desperation with my old girls. I only wish I'd found pet forums earlier in their lives, but it was my difficulties with oldie Belle in her later years that drove me online and I found this place that was full of advice and support. I'm so pleased it continues to be a source of comfort and help with knowledgeable people to give advice.


Ahh, your beautiful little Belle.I don't think there's anything quite like a creaky little terrier,they don't seem to age in their head's,do they?!So precious.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> It is nice to have a place to talk about our little hairy pensioners isn't it?
> I originally joined the forum as Id never had a dog before and I suddenly had this tiny little puppy to look after....hard to believe Ive been here long enough that that tiny puppy is now an old man!:Wideyed (still tiny though!LOL:Hilarious).


 Hairy little pensioners,love it .


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Do you find the laser treatment works?Maci has it in his physiotherapy sessions.I'm trying to make sure he does his little physio exercises at home every day,they slipped a bit through the heat wave and then he had one of his tummy episodes.He's having his massage on Monday, which usually sorts out any creaks he has.I think his age is catching up with him.


I'm a big fan of laser treatment and had used it a lot on several of my dogs in the past. There is one vet in our area that offers it but the trouble is with Tremor she would need at least her left hip and knee plus both hind feet treating and the cost would be prohibitive as they charge per area treated.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> I'm a big fan of laser treatment and had used it a lot on several of my dogs in the past. There is one vet in our area that offers it but the trouble is with Tremor she would need at least her left hip and knee plus both hind feet treating and the cost would be prohibitive as they charge per area treated.


Oh,no, what a shame it isn't done by the session.Maci has an hour's physio and has whatever treatment is needed in it.He has quite a lot of laser treatment in his sessions.I know the equipment they need for it is expensive but nevertheless it's a shame to price it prohibitively high.


----------



## Silverpaw

Just a thought,have you tried using wheat bags on Tremor,as long as she doesn't have a wheat allergy,of course.They work well on Maci (approved by his therapists), although the hot weather stopped it for a time (it was a full time job keeping him cool).


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Oh,no, what a shame it isn't done by the session.Maci has an hour's physio and has whatever treatment is needed in it.He has quite a lot of laser treatment in his sessions.I know the equipment they need for it is expensive but nevertheless it's a shame to price it prohibitively high.


As I say if my chiropractor lived a bit nearer I would take Tremor at least once a fortnight, if only for laser treatment, but she's 50 miles away and the A17 is invariably slow. Yesterday I set off at 12.45 for a 2.00pm one hour treatment and got home at 4.15pm. My other two go up to her on 1st September.
The big veterinary hospital that offers laser treatment is only 10 miles but I know from past experience that most vet nurses don't have the knowledge or experience in using them and if you insisted on a vet it would be even more expensive.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Just a thought,have you tried using wheat bags on Tremor,as long as she doesn't have a wheat allergy,of course.They work well on Maci (approved by his therapists), although the hot weather stopped it for a time (it was a full time job keeping him cool).


No I haven't and will certainly ask my chiro when I see her.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> As I say if my chiropractor lived a bit nearer I would take Tremor at least once a fortnight, if only for laser treatment, but she's 50 miles away and the A17 is invariably slow. Yesterday I set off at 12.45 for a 2.00pm one hour treatment and got home at 4.15pm. My other two go up to her on 1st September.
> The big veterinary hospital that offers laser treatment is only 10 miles but I know from past experience that most vet nurses don't have the knowledge or experience in using them and if you insisted on a vet it would be even more expensive.


Elk,that sounds like an horrendous journey.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> No I haven't and will certainly ask my chiro when I see her.


It helps with Maci's overcompensation issues.Fortunatley his Librela jabs still seem to be working on his arthritis (he has a little in his front legs), fingers crossed it continues to work,he has his next jab next Wednesday.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Elk,that sounds like an horrendous journey.


The previous time I took her in June there were roadworks and it took over 2 hours to get there and almost as long to get home.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> The previous time I took her in June there were roadworks and it took over 2 hours to get there and almost as long to get home.


Wow, that's some journey,I can imagine how stressful it must have been.I have to give Maci a break for a stretch and a little potter around now on journeys we used to go straight through on.I'd have been wanting to park up amongst the cones to get him out .Not good with creaky older dogs.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> It helps with Maci's overcompensation issues.Fortunatley his Librela jabs still seem to be working on his arthritis (he has a little in his front legs), fingers crossed it continues to work,he has his next jab next Wednesday.


at least its working! Im lucky that Hannah doesnt has any obvious issues from overcompensating from her luxating patella (although we worked out her exercise limits early on when she would start making her hip hurt from limping). Also she's been on joint supplements since it was diagnosed at 7 yrs so that probably helps!.



Twiggy said:


> The previous time I took her in June there were roadworks and it took over 2 hours to get there and almost as long to get home.


That sounds like a giant PITA! Why cant these people just come to your door instead!!?:Shifty


Got a new supplement to try today through the post that I'll be giving to Adam and Hannah tomorrow. Hawthorn (for cardiac health)... Ive heard good things about it and Im hoping it will help with Adams cough and exercise tolerance, also as Hannah has a heart murmur too she can get some!
They currently take a joint supplement and turmeric (also their diet is low sodium,low protein and anti inflammatory which helps) but Im all for trying any herbal/natural treatments that might help them out.


----------



## Twiggy

catz4m8z said:


> at least its working! Im lucky that Hannah doesnt has any obvious issues from overcompensating from her luxating patella (although we worked out her exercise limits early on when she would start making her hip hurt from limping). Also she's been on joint supplements since it was diagnosed at 7 yrs so that probably helps!.
> 
> That sounds like a giant PITA! Why cant these people just come to your door instead!!?:Shifty
> 
> 
> Got a new supplement to try today through the post that I'll be giving to Adam and Hannah tomorrow. Hawthorn (for cardiac health)... Ive heard good things about it and Im hoping it will help with Adams cough and exercise tolerance, also as Hannah has a heart murmur too she can get some!
> They currently take a joint supplement and turmeric (also their diet is low sodium,low protein and anti inflammatory which helps) but Im all for trying any herbal/natural treatments that might help them out.


I'm just trying a new supplement on my youngest who is very nervous. A friend came for the day a couple of weeks ago and one of her Springers is even worse than my girl - really severe fear aggression. I couldn't believe the difference in him; It was liked he's been given a happy pill. I'm always up for trying new things.


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z Glad to hear that little Hannah is doing ok.Maci's overcompensation is an inevitable result of having a leg amputated .He was on supplements but when the nerve damage became extreme,there was no choice but to lose the leg (other than to part with him).He can't have much in the way of supplements now because of issues with his tummy.He had yumove and then riaflex, which he did well on for a time but now anything with glucosamine and chondroitin upsets him, including some of the senior dog foods.
Hawthorne supplement sounds interesting, hope they do well on it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Twiggy said:


> I'm just trying a new supplement on my youngest who is very nervous. A friend came for the day a couple of weeks ago and one of her Springers is even worse than my girl - really severe fear aggression. I couldn't believe the difference in him; It was liked he's been given a happy pill. I'm always up for trying new things.


You'll have to let me know if its any good. Im always looking out for a decent 'chill pill' as my oldest 2 get really stressed around firework season. Nothing Ive tried so far seems to help.



Silverpaw said:


> Catz4m8z Glad to hear that little Hannah is doing ok.Maci's overcompensation is an inevitable result of having a leg amputated .He was on supplements but when the nerve damage became extreme,there was no choice but to lose the leg (other than to part with him).He can't have much in the way of supplements now because of issues with his tummy.He had yumove and then riaflex, which he did well on for a time but now anything with glucosamine and chondroitin upsets him, including some of the senior dog foods.
> Hawthorne supplement sounds interesting, hope they do well on it.


Poor Maci, it sucks that he cant take supplements. Glad to hear that his jabs are working well though!

(glad I just took Heidi off to another vets for surgery...just talking to a friend who is trying to get her cat a dental at my original vets. Apparently one of the machines they needed for surgery was broken and they cant get management to sign off on a new one. They have a list of over 300 surgeries outstanding now and wont be able to catch up for months!:Wideyed).


----------



## SusieRainbow

Twiggy said:


> I'm just trying a new supplement on my youngest who is very nervous. A friend came for the day a couple of weeks ago and one of her Springers is even worse than my girl - really severe fear aggression. I couldn't believe the difference in him; It was liked he's been given a happy pill. I'm always up for trying new things.


I'll be interested to know more about that, Reena gets more nervy as she gets older and it takes a lot of management. It's awful to see her so anxious and scared.


----------



## Twiggy

SusieRainbow said:


> I'll be interested to know more about that, Reena gets more nervy as she gets older and it takes a lot of management. It's awful to see her so anxious and scared.


It's called 'calm and relaxed' from the Green Pantry, a company based near King's Lynn. I'm always a bit sceptical about such products but I couldn't believe the difference in my friends Springer, and I've known the dog since he was a puppy and he's now 5 yrs old. He was literally jumping for joy over my agility equipment with one of my dog's balls in his mouth whilst we stood talking. She has never competed with him because of his fear aggression but I've persuaded her to bring him to a small training type show in a couple of weeks so we'll see.


----------



## rona

Twiggy said:


> The big veterinary hospital that offers laser treatment is only 10 miles but I know from past experience that most vet nurses don't have the knowledge or experience in using them and if you insisted on a vet it would be even more expensive.


Interesting that you say this. Archies first session was with a vet, but his next 4 were with 3 different vet nurses. On this course I have insisted on only one vet nurse to do it as I was not impressed with the others, particularly one that had him back to me in less than eight minutes. With 3 sites to treat I don't think 6 minutes in the treatment room would be anywhere near enough and I'm not willing to pay £30+ to be cheated


----------



## SusieRainbow

Twiggy said:


> It's called 'calm and relaxed' from the Green Pantry, a company based near King's Lynn. I'm always a bit sceptical about such products but I couldn't believe the difference in my friends Springer, and I've known the dog since he was a puppy and he's now 5 yrs old. He was literally jumping for joy over my agility equipment with one of my dog's balls in his mouth whilst we stood talking. She has never competed with him because of his fear aggression but I've persuaded her to bring him to a small training type show in a couple of weeks so we'll see.


Thanks. I've ordered some and will report back! Hopefully it will help with Bobby's travel issues too.


----------



## Twiggy

rona said:


> Interesting that you say this. Archies first session was with a vet, but his next 4 were with 3 different vet nurses. On this course I have insisted on only one vet nurse to do it as I was not impressed with the others, particularly one that had him back to me in less than eight minutes. With 3 sites to treat I don't think 6 minutes in the treatment room would be anywhere near enough and I'm not willing to pay £30+ to be cheated


Sadly that's also what I found. One nurse at my old practice in Peterborough couldn't even switch it on and I had to show her. She then wafted the laser too quickly and too far away from the area she should have been treating. I requested a vet on our next visit but it was the same vet nurse which was another total waste of time and money.


----------



## Silverpaw

This picture popped up on my phone from a year ago.Does anyone else wish they could turn the clock back a little bit with their oldies?


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw Charlie's tum is much better now thanks. I'll take him to the vets Saturday to weigh him hopefully. His appetite is great still ! He didn't have a good evening. His nausea feeling must of been really bad for him. He wanted to cuddle ( it's his pm routine!). But laid next to me licking lips head up . I have to say it's really getting to me. Seeing him poorly. Hoping for a better night. Maci sounds adorable! Haha a food boy like Charlie! He's a terror. Anything… but bananas! What's Macis favourites? I can imagine it's hard to say no to him but your very sensible with him. If it was up to Charlie his belly would br on the floor!


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw i would give everything to get him back as a puppy again . Maci looks so handsome!!


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> View attachment 474269
> 
> Does anyone else wish they could turn the clock back a little bit with their oldies?


That is a very cute picture. But TBH I think Im still in the denial phase!:Shy Just now coming round to the fact that 'yes, they really are _that_ old!'. 
Doesnt help that they are toy breeds are so have stayed puppy sized all their lives (kids still point and say 'look at the puppy!' even though Adam and Heidi are super gray.)



Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw I have to say it's really getting to me. Seeing him poorly. Hoping for a better night.


Lets hope his tum settles then. I hate seeing them struggle too, especially when its something thats age related and cant really be fixed.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw Charlie's tum is much better now thanks. I'll take him to the vets Saturday to weigh him hopefully. His appetite is great still ! He didn't have a good evening. His nausea feeling must of been really bad for him. He wanted to cuddle ( it's his pm routine!). But laid next to me licking lips head up . I have to say it's really getting to me. Seeing him poorly. Hoping for a better night. Maci sounds adorable! Haha a food boy like Charlie! He's a terror. Anything… but bananas! What's Macis favourites? I can imagine it's hard to say no to him but your very sensible with him. If it was up to Charlie his belly would br on the floor!


Ahh,poor Charlie,the nausea must be horrible.Is it related to his kidney problems or side effects of meds or something?It can be so hard to work out what's affecting what.He sounds really amazing still being so keen on his food, bless him.Maci likes food in general, although he doesn't like some of the things he used to, like raw carrots and bananas.There are other things he can't manage now because of his old teeth.His treats have been particularly affected,he loved things like braided ostrich and Lily's Kitchen Woof Brushes but they're too tough for him now .He went on to Soopa chews but he can't manage those now either.So instead of a chew he now has a little pick'n'mix at goody time, including some soft home made treats.A real favourite is cheese but he can't have it because it makes him really ill,we have to be very careful because of his liver.
I hope you have a better night with Charlie, it's awful seeing them poorly.
Maci sends Charlie a big woof.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw i would give everything to get him back as a puppy again . Maci looks so handsome!!


Charlie's pics are lovely,a beautiful puppy who's grown into a beautiful boy.The time goes so quickly with them doesn't it?I can't believe where it's gone,at least not until I look in the mirror .


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> That is a very cute picture. But TBH I think Im still in the denial phase!:Shy Just now coming round to the fact that 'yes, they really are _that_ old!'.
> Doesnt help that they are toy breeds are so have stayed puppy sized all their lives (kids still point and say 'look at the puppy!' even though Adam and Heidi are super gray.)
> 
> Lets hope his tum settles then. I hate seeing them struggle too, especially when its something thats age related and cant really be fixed.


I think I was in the denial stage until recently but I can't escape from the fact that my boys a little old man .His years are catching up with him now but he still has such great spirit and enthusiasm for life.We're so lucky to still have him and I know every day is a real bonus.He's giving me the eye at the moment, it's goody time according to his pocket watch:Hilarious.


----------



## Guest

Can I join Oldie Club? McKenzie turns 11 next week, although she doesn't act her age!  But I'm aware that she's not a spring chicken anymore.

I recently found a lump on her side - like a hard pimple. Is this likely to be a 'getting old' bump or something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Twiggy

McKenzie said:


> Can I join Oldie Club? McKenzie turns 11 next week, although she doesn't act her age!  But I'm aware that she's not a spring chicken anymore.
> 
> I recently found a lump on her side - like a hard pimple. Is this likely to be a 'getting old' bump or something I should be concerned about?
> 
> View attachment 474330


Aww - bless her. Personally I'd just get it checked out. I recently found another lump on Holly, who will shortly be 10 yrs old. She has a large soft lump on her side and a small lump on her flank. The vet wasn't concerned with the big lump but did a biopsy on the small one on her flank. Thankfully it's nothing sinister.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, what a beautiful picture,I love the little terriers.I'd also get the lump checked out, they're not usually anything to worry about but that can't be confirmed from just looking.Maci's had accessible lumps checked with a fine needle aspiration, which only takes a few seconds to do.
Welcome to the thrills and spills of the oldies thread.It's great to hear from others who don't write a dog off because of a grey muzzle and advancing years.


----------



## Guest

Twiggy said:


> Aww - bless her. Personally I'd just get it checked out. I recently found another lump on Holly, who will shortly be 10 yrs old. She has a large soft lump on her side and a small lump on her flank. The vet wasn't concerned with the big lump but did a biopsy on the small one on her flank. Thankfully it's nothing sinister.





Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, what a beautiful picture,I love the little terriers.I'd also get the lump checked out, they're not usually anything to worry about but that can't be confirmed from just looking.Maci's had accessible lumps checked with a fine needle aspiration, which only takes a few seconds to do.
> Welcome to the thrills and spills of the oldies thread.It's great to hear from others who don't write a dog off because of a grey muzzle and advancing years.


Thanks both, I'll get her booked in.



Silverpaw said:


> .It's great to hear from others who don't write a dog off because of a grey muzzle and advancing years.


McKenzie is immune to a grey muzzle  but I don't think she'd let me write her off! She loves her walks, loves her training, and just has that terrier zest! Not to mention a healthy dose of naughtiness


----------



## Silverpaw

McKenzie said:


> Thanks both, I'll get her booked in.
> 
> McKenzie is immune to a grey muzzle  but I don't think she'd let me write her off! She loves her walks, loves her training, and just has that terrier zest! Not to mention a healthy dose of naughtiness


Ahh, what a little star.I love the terrier zest,small dogs who think very big .


----------



## Guest

Popped McKenzie into the vet today. Vet took a sample but said it was very small and he could only get a few cells. Thinks it's a benign histiocytoma but I need to get it retested in two months, or bring her back sooner if it starts to irritate her.


----------



## catz4m8z

McKenzie said:


> McKenzie is immune to a grey muzzle


So Westies stay young looking forever then?
Hannah has a similar thing going on, she is a pale red/gold colour and its hard to tell if she has any grey at all. Poor Adam looks all of 13 with a grey muzzle (heck, grey head and legs now too!) but Hannah who is only 2 mths younger still looks exactly the same.

Day2 of trying our new supplement and either its a fluke or this stuff is fantastic!:Wideyed Adam was coughing frequently throughout the day, sometime badly enough to make himself stagger from breathlessness which was making me worry. However as soon as he had the Hawthorn supplement the coughing reduced down to virtually nothing! (maybe 1 or 2 coughs a day). Ive never known a supplement to work that quickly or that well.:Smug
Im giving it to all the dogs as the youngest is nearly 9 its just simpler to give everybody the same supplements and I dont have to worry about mixing up foods! Also its a way of protecting their hearts like you give supplements to help their joints out.
Its early days yet and I def need to give it a couple of weeks to see how he goes on it but so far I would highly recommend it for elderly dogs and if you want to have a Google there are actually plenty of clinical trials on hawthorn and its effectiveness.


----------



## Beth235

Unfortunately the nausea feeling is a side effect of the kidney failure . It's a build up of the toxins. He's on a supplement called slippery elm. But the vets can't offer anything called long term. We had a good 2 evenings. He was settled then last night was no fun. Every single night since he was a baby after we've all ate. We have a ritual where he lays along side me it's my favourite part of any day !! But last night he must of felt so sick he took himself off to my bed . He's never done this. Just sits licking his lips I feel awful for him. It's heartbreaking. I do not know what else I can do. @Silverpaw Charlie loves the Lilly's ones! Luckily the soopa are the only kidney friendly ones. Have you tried greenies ? @catz4m8z i know what you mean! Charlie is only dinky too plus their random energy spurts ! Hope you are all having a good weekend!


----------



## Beth235

@catz4m8z it's great the supplement is working!! What. is it he's on?


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> So Westies stay young looking forever then?
> Hannah has a similar thing going on, she is a pale red/gold colour and its hard to tell if she has any grey at all. Poor Adam looks all of 13 with a grey muzzle (heck, grey head and legs now too!) but Hannah who is only 2 mths younger still looks exactly the same.
> 
> Day2 of trying our new supplement and either its a fluke or this stuff is fantastic!:Wideyed Adam was coughing frequently throughout the day, sometime badly enough to make himself stagger from breathlessness which was making me worry. However as soon as he had the Hawthorn supplement the coughing reduced down to virtually nothing! (maybe 1 or 2 coughs a day). Ive never known a supplement to work that quickly or that well.:Smug
> Im giving it to all the dogs as the youngest is nearly 9 its just simpler to give everybody the same supplements and I dont have to worry about mixing up foods! Also its a way of protecting their hearts like you give supplements to help their joints out.
> Its early days yet and I def need to give it a couple of weeks to see how he goes on it but so far I would highly recommend it for elderly dogs and if you want to have a Google there are actually plenty of clinical trials on hawthorn and its effectiveness.


I need to ask McKenzie the secret of eternal youth .Maci is always being told he doesn't look his age,I can't remember anyone saying that to me .
I hope the supplement is continuing to work, it's amazing how quickly some things kick in, isn't it? I check any supplements I consider for Maci with his vet first,a mixture of his delicate tummy and meds for his liver makes it a bit of a minefield! The Hawthorne supplement sounds amazing though, especially for little Adam.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Unfortunately the nausea feeling is a side effect of the kidney failure . It's a build up of the toxins. He's on a supplement called slippery elm. But the vets can't offer anything called long term. We had a good 2 evenings. He was settled then last night was no fun. Every single night since he was a baby after we've all ate. We have a ritual where he lays along side me it's my favourite part of any day !! But last night he must of felt so sick he took himself off to my bed . He's never done this. Just sits licking his lips I feel awful for him. It's heartbreaking. I do not know what else I can do. @Silverpaw Charlie loves the Lilly's ones! Luckily the soopa are the only kidney friendly ones. Have you tried greenies ? @catz4m8z i know what you mean! Charlie is only dinky too plus their random energy spurts ! Hope you are all having a good weekend!


Ahh,poor Charlie.It's good that you had a couple of good evenings.Can you put your finger on anything different on those days, maybe in terms of treats or activities etc?As it seems to be in the evenings, could it be connected to when he has his main meal or are his meals broken down throughout the day?I have to do this with Maci,he has several smaller meals rather than just breakfast and dinner as he might have had in the past.He's all for it,he'd eat non stop given the chance . I'm always looking for cause and effect and I know often it's just a random thing.Maci has Dorwest Tree Bark Powder, which seems quite soothing.The Soopa chews/treats are great, enjoy little Charlie .Greenies are too hard for Maci now,he really is an old boy,bless him.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth235 said:


> @catz4m8z it's great the supplement is working!! What. is it he's on?


Its called Cardiac &Heart Support by a company called Herbs for Paws. I am really glad its working well for him, I hate listening to him cough so much and now its hardly at all.
(I did have a little taste as reviews said some dogs didnt like the taste and TBH it just tastes abit like mild indian spices to me and as I cook alot of indian-esque food the dogs are used to the smell and taste!LOL).

Hope Charlie has a good night tonight @Beth235


----------



## Beth235

Charlie is also on tree barks which smells like curry!! He really doesn’t seem to mind though he’s a piggy . It’s brill the new supplement is working for Adam. It must be scary seeing him cough so much. Unfortunately thetr really doesn’t seem to be a pattern. Iv spoken with others who say it’s good and bad days which really seems to be the case my grandma who’s with the same illness says she feels worse in the evening. I’m not sure why other than changing his diet and his slippery elm there isn’t much I can do which is the worst part . Poor Maci ! I’m trying to think of any softer chews. Is he ok with crunchy biscuits? .


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci has had his canine massage this morning.I've been concerned about his legs over the past few days,he hasn't been walking as well as usual.A couple of sore spots and strains were identified and worked on in his massage.I have instructions about what to do to help.He has a physio session next week and will have another massage the following week,so hopefully, he'll be feeling easier.He does so well on his three old legs,bless him.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Charlie is also on tree barks which smells like curry!! He really doesn't seem to mind though he's a piggy . It's brill the new supplement is working for Adam. It must be scary seeing him cough so much. Unfortunately thetr really doesn't seem to be a pattern. Iv spoken with others who say it's good and bad days which really seems to be the case my grandma who's with the same illness says she feels worse in the evening. I'm not sure why other than changing his diet and his slippery elm there isn't much I can do which is the worst part . Poor Maci ! I'm trying to think of any softer chews. Is he ok with crunchy biscuits? .


Ahh,thanks,a lot of biscuits are too high fat for him but if you come across any low fat that aren't too hard baked, I'd love to hear about them.He's recently had some likimat sprinkles,the chicken and broccoli are ok for him,so he's enjoying that.He's still getting treats,he loves goody time and does a splendid happy dance.Just had to adapt to his needs.He approves of his home made treats,along with the other things that go in his little pick'n'mix .






Home made treats :Hungry


----------



## Silverpaw

It's 4 years ago today that Maci had his leg amputated.He's made the most of every minute since,my beautiful, amazing boy.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> View attachment 474269
> 
> This picture popped up on my phone from a year ago.Does anyone else wish they could turn the clock back a little bit with their oldies?


That is a beautiful picture !
My thoughts have been about Reena being an elderly lady ( 12 next Birthday) , then Bobby throws a curve ball at just under 9 yrs old!


----------



## SusieRainbow

McKenzie said:


> Popped McKenzie into the vet today. Vet took a sample but said it was very small and he could only get a few cells. Thinks it's a benign histiocytoma but I need to get it retested in two months, or bring her back sooner if it starts to irritate her.


Reena's had a little lump on her flank for a while now, the vet isn't concerned about it and neither is Reena.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> That is a beautiful picture !
> My thoughts have been about Reena being an elderly lady ( 12 next Birthday) , then Bobby throws a curve ball at just under 9 yrs old!


Thanks,he takes a lovely picture,bless him, probably because he's a beautiful boy .It's remarkable how dogs mature so beautifully, like fine wine I think.
It's amazing isn't it,I guess we never know what's around the corner.Fortunately,I think our dogs live every moment as it comes and don't dwell on the 'what ifs' like we do.It's good to hear that Reena is doing well and that little Bobby is recovering from his recent scare.Maci had a night in hospital 4years ago after his amputation.I remember it so well, it makes you feel so helpless when they're away from you, doesn't it,even though you know they're in the best place? We didn't really know what to expect when we picked him up the next day but he was positively radiant.Even his specialist orthopaedic vet was amazed at his spirit.
He's had his share of tummy problems,so sends Bobby an understanding little woof.His advice is to carry on eating regardless .


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> He's had his share of tummy problems,so sends Bobby an understanding little woof.His advice is to carry on eating regardless


Bobby likes Maci's thinking and agrees with the plan
We knew we were in trouble on Friday when he didn't wolf down his evening treat.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Bobby likes Maci's thinking and agrees with the plan
> We knew we were in trouble on Friday when he didn't wolf down his evening treat.


Ahh,Bobby, what a sweetheart.


----------



## catz4m8z

Made an appt to get Hannah her OAP MOT next week, hopefully that will go well. Its not like she has many issues just a slight heart murmur, a luxating patella and a skin tag on her eyelid that may or may not need to be removed. Seems like all dogs reach 'old dog' status at different ages and I dont think she is really there yet!

Adam however has been a worry today.... I think somebody must have slipped him some drugs coz he has been a lunatic all day!LOL:Woot Has been zooming around the house, running wall of deaths around the living room and generally acting like a puppy. He has so much energy today its like he's spring loaded (there's me trailing behind going 'slow down! you have a bad heart!!':Hilarious).


----------



## Beth235

Hope everyone is having a good week so far and pups too!! @Silverpaw im glad Macis massage went well - have they given you techniques to do at home? It sounds like he's a trooper. I think your right about dogs living in the moment I spend so much time feeling so upset about Charlie's diagnosis but I have to try remember they don't think this way. I took him to my parents farm yesterday so he had a good off lead little gallop rolling in some delights ! ( he got groomed the previous night the terror!). I have come across a good local home made biscuits company called the splendid small holding. It's great as she is able to advise on what's kidney safe. She does some soft jellies that would be good for Macis teeth .


----------



## Beth235

@catz4m8z hope all goes well for Hannah. Adam sounds like such a little character! Charlie got back from the groomers and was a little fresh ! Deciding to jump offf the sofa end when I told him it was tea time . Is the supplement still helping the cough ?


----------



## catz4m8z

aww, Charlie looks smart there @Beth235 (although does he have a mucky neck in the first photo? Thats something my lot would def do...roll in crud straight after a bath!LOL:Hilarious).

And yep, Adams cough is still much better. Just a couple of coughs a day down from really frequently throughout the day. He is even starting to seem a bit perkier in general so that was def a good buy!
Whats weird is that Heidi has the exact same cough (kinda a honking/coughing up a hairball noise) just for completely different reasons! Hers is caused by the beginnings of tracheal collapse which the supplement wont do anything for. At the moment its just when she is eating/drinking or gets excited and although its a progressive condition she is fine for now with it.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good week so far and pups too!! @Silverpaw im glad Macis massage went well - have they given you techniques to do at home? It sounds like he's a trooper. I think your right about dogs living in the moment I spend so much time feeling so upset about Charlie's diagnosis but I have to try remember they don't think this way. I took him to my parents farm yesterday so he had a good off lead little gallop rolling in some delights ! ( he got groomed the previous night the terror!). I have come across a good local home made biscuits company called the splendid small holding. It's great as she is able to advise on what's kidney safe. She does some soft jellies that would be good for Macis teeth .


Yes, I have instructions about what to do with Maci at home re his massages and physiotherapy.He had his Librela injection and a cyst drained at the vets yesterday.Glad Charlie had a good time visiting your parents and undoing his groom .Maci say's it was probably bad for his street cred,so he took matters into his own paws .
Thanks for the info re the treats,it looks fab so I've messaged them for a bit of info re some of the Gummies.I'll order some if they are suitable for Maci.
Maci's had a nice little outing today,a ride out with a sniff and stroll and a stroller ride.He's planning a picnic tomorrow,his favourite.He say's he'll swap notes with Charlie if he gets some of the new treats .


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Made an appt to get Hannah her OAP MOT next week, hopefully that will go well. Its not like she has many issues just a slight heart murmur, a luxating patella and a skin tag on her eyelid that may or may not need to be removed. Seems like all dogs reach 'old dog' status at different ages and I dont think she is really there yet!
> 
> Adam however has been a worry today.... I think somebody must have slipped him some drugs coz he has been a lunatic all day!LOL:Woot Has been zooming around the house, running wall of deaths around the living room and generally acting like a puppy. He has so much energy today its like he's spring loaded (there's me trailing behind going 'slow down! you have a bad heart!!':Hilarious).


Hope Hannah's vet check goes ok,are you sticking with your new vet?
I know what you mean about Adam, bless him.I hold my breath waiting for Maci to crash sometimes when he has a run around.It's good to know they feel like it isn't it but it's not easy on our nerves!.


----------



## Beth235

@catz4m8z yes !! The little tinker rolled in fox poo but I can't be cross at him I weirdly love it as it reminds me of when he was a pup ! It's brill that Adam is feeling much better they are such a worry when not. How old are you're pups ? They sound like a fab lot


----------



## Beth235

Brill that Maci is all sorted out at the vets. Are you seeing the improvements in the joints from the physiotherapy ? Charlie got his nails done at the. Vets yesterday- the noise coming out of him was something else Iv never heard him cry so much. Although they said he wagged his tail ! Ah brill I’m so glad you’ve messaged them. The lady is lovely we met her at the Yorkshire show. Charlie’s favourites are the blueberry gummies. He loves the banana and beetroot biscuits too. What did you go for? Haha Maci and Charlie sound like they would be a naughty little duo together! I hope you both have a great time on the picnic sounds like a great idea! .


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's massage and the wheat bag/massage I do in-between his sessions is largely for his overcompensation issues from his missing leg.The complete package, massage/physio and Librela injections is to keep him mobile and free from pain.His age is kicking in a bit too but, overall,he's pretty amazing.He thoroughly enjoyed his picnic yesterday,had a nice little potter around and a ride in his stroller.He was a very happy boy .
I hope all our oldies have a good weekend.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Hope Hannah's vet check goes ok,are you sticking with your new vet?
> .


Id love to but sadly they arent taking on any new clients at the moment. The knock on effect of my current vets being closed for surgery means all the vets in the surrounding area are now full. (I'll def change once things settle down though).



Beth235 said:


> How old are you're pups ? They sound like a fab lot


My lot are 9, 12, 13 and 13 yrs...but I dont think any of them have noticed yet!LOL



Beth235 said:


> Charlie got his nails done at the. Vets yesterday .





Silverpaw said:


> Maci's massage and the wheat bag/massage


Sounds like these oldies are getting top of the range spa treatment!
anybody know what it feels like to get their nails done or a massage??...no, me neither!!:Hilarious


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Id love to but sadly they arent taking on any new clients at the moment. The knock on effect of my current vets being closed for surgery means all the vets in the surrounding area are now full. (I'll def change once things settle down though).
> 
> My lot are 9, 12, 13 and 13 yrs...but I dont think any of them have noticed yet!LOL
> 
> Sounds like these oldies are getting top of the range spa treatment!
> anybody know what it feels like to get their nails done or a massage??...no, me neither!!:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
You don't think they've become old pampered pets do you?!!Maci says not, he says it's essential treatment .


----------



## Beth235

Fab photo of Maci !! Sounds like all have had a good weekend. Charlie is tierd today. We went to se family yesterday then a potter in a local town today. So some rest needed now. He’s done well though. Hahaha I sure know what you mean about getting pampered!! Charlie’s groom is £40 and he goes around every 8 weeks. Mine is £20 and I go a few times a year haha . I get more enjoyment seeing him all pretty ! It’s hard finding vets that you like. We’ve had more like with nurses than vets. Hope you all have a nice relaxing night with your pups .


----------



## catz4m8z

well, just back from Hannahs OAP check up! Pretty much what I thought in that her heart murmur is still there (no! really? :Shy) and the vet looked at her eye where she has a little skintag on the lid and agreed it didnt need any surgery so thats good.
Vet did mention that she had cloudy eyes which I hadnt picked up on. That means that Hannah, Adam _and _Heidi have the beginnings of cataracts so will probably start bumping into each other soon!LOL:Hilarious
They are going to ring me tomorrow with blood test results as they were too busy today. The vet did sound abit surprised that Hannah was generally healthy and Id booked her in. To me though it seemed a good idea to get a baseline whilst she is still a fairly healthy oldie so I will know if anything changes.

Sadly I now have a dead arm though. Hannah gets very nervous in the vets and her 'happy place' is to be picked up like a baby and to drape her whole top half over your arm until its pointed at the floor! For some reason in Hannahland laying with your belly exposed to the world and staring at the people in the waiting room upside down is very calming.....:Bored:Wacky
(although it was funny watching people trying to work out if my dog was unconscious or just lacking any bone structure!LOL:Hilarious)


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> well, just back from Hannahs OAP check up! Pretty much what I thought in that her heart murmur is still there (no! really? :Shy) and the vet looked at her eye where she has a little skintag on the lid and agreed it didnt need any surgery so thats good.
> Vet did mention that she had cloudy eyes which I hadnt picked up on. That means that Hannah, Adam _and _Heidi have the beginnings of cataracts so will probably start bumping into each other soon!LOL:Hilarious
> They are going to ring me tomorrow with blood test results as they were too busy today. The vet did sound abit surprised that Hannah was generally healthy and Id booked her in. To me though it seemed a good idea to get a baseline whilst she is still a fairly healthy oldie so I will know if anything changes.
> 
> Sadly I now have a dead arm though. Hannah gets very nervous in the vets and her 'happy place' is to be picked up like a baby and to drape her whole top half over your arm until its pointed at the floor! For some reason in Hannahland laying with your belly exposed to the world and staring at the people in the waiting room upside down is very calming.....:Bored:Wacky
> (although it was funny watching people trying to work out if my dog was unconscious or just lacking any bone structure!LOL:Hilarious)


Glad Hannah's health check went ok.Hope the blood results are good.Maci's eyes have become a little cloudy but his isn't from cataracts.Vet says it's just normal ageing,a bit like mine but I can go to Specsavers :Watching.
Hope your arm has recovered,bless her.The picture of a little downside up dog draped over you in the waiting room made me smile.I hope it didn't give any big dogs in there ideas .


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Fab photo of Maci !! Sounds like all have had a good weekend. Charlie is tierd today. We went to se family yesterday then a potter in a local town today. So some rest needed now. He's done well though. Hahaha I sure know what you mean about getting pampered!! Charlie's groom is £40 and he goes around every 8 weeks. Mine is £20 and I go a few times a year haha . I get more enjoyment seeing him all pretty ! It's hard finding vets that you like. We've had more like with nurses than vets. Hope you all have a nice relaxing night with your pups .


Love Charlie's pic.Hope he's doing ok.It's quite cool here at the moment,so it's really suiting Maci.Ordered him some of the treats you mentioned, Kale Gummies,Carrot Gummies and the Blueberry hearts.He can't wait for them to be delivered.Says he'll let Charlie know what he thinks of them .


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw Charlie is certainly enjoying the cooler weather too!! Plus it means he's snuggly again so I'm very happy. He's had a few good days - we are probably due a few bad ones but I'll take whatever I can get with him  it seems to go like that. Ah brilliant he will love those. I think Charlie likes the blueberry ones best. They are great as you can freeze them as they can only be kept in the fridge a few weeks the lady said. Hopefully they arrive soon! It's great we can actually enjoy little walks now I'm hoping no more heat. @catz4m8z hope all the pups are doing well. Charlie's eyes are also clouding quite a lot the vets said it's age related too. The vet said it could be cataracts. Hope everyone's week is going well. Charlie says hi.


----------



## margy

Ahh I love the oldies


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw Charlie is certainly enjoying the cooler weather too!! Plus it means he's snuggly again so I'm very happy. He's had a few good days - we are probably due a few bad ones but I'll take whatever I can get with him  it seems to go like that. Ah brilliant he will love those. I think Charlie likes the blueberry ones best. They are great as you can freeze them as they can only be kept in the fridge a few weeks the lady said. Hopefully they arrive soon! It's great we can actually enjoy little walks now I'm hoping no more heat. @catz4m8z hope all the pups are doing well. Charlie's eyes are also clouding quite a lot the vets said it's age related too. The vet said it could be cataracts. Hope everyone's week is going well. Charlie says hi.


What a beautiful little snuggle bug Charlie is, he's adorable.Maci can't wait for his treats to arrive,he says he'll compare tasting notes with Charlie.He doesn't think he'll need to freeze them, he's up to the challenge of eating them before they go out of date .Maci's week is going well,he had physiotherapy on Tuesday.His legs aren't too good at the moment but he's enjoying a sniff and stroll and we've been having stroller rides followed by refreshments to make his outings more fun.People, including his physiotherapist, have been commenting on how well he looks.He's such an amazing little dog, just like his pet forum pal, Charlie.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw I hope Macis legs are feeling a little better after his session ? Is there anything that you think sets it off ? Have his treats arrived yet ? Hahaa I'm sure Charlie would agree on this that he could eat them all fast but apparently I'm a mean mum who says he's a chunk! It's great it's been cooler. Charlies been much more settled. We took him too a lovely national trust gardens on Saturday for a Potter He enjoyed. But very tired now. I kept carrying him but it's just the whole going out that tires him. So a quiet few days!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie's been a bit clingy over the past couple of days. She's always liked to be near me, but with a bit of terrier independence. The past few days she's been my shadow and stuck as close to me as possible. She's not waking at night anymore so I don't think she's in pain from her HD/arthritis. Hopefully she's just letting me know she loves me


----------



## SusieRainbow

McKenzie said:


> McKenzie's been a bit clingy over the past couple of days. She's always liked to be near me, but with a bit of terrier independence. The past few days she's been my shadow and stuck as close to me as possible. She's not waking at night anymore so I don't think she's in pain from her HD/arthritis. Hopefully she's just letting me know she loves me


Ah, that's sweet.
Did you get her hearing checked, I believe it was mentioned?


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> Ah, that's sweet.
> Did you get her hearing checked, I believe it was mentioned?


The vet didn't check it, as he thought (correctly) it was probably arthritis that was waking her. She's pretty sharp to be honest, so I don't think she's got any hearing loss. We've been in lockdown for the past two weeks which has meant only pavement plods around home, so I think she's missing her 'proper' walks and is a bit bored.


----------



## Beth235

@McKenzie i hope she feels better soon! My terrier is a clingy needy little thing. With the typical terrier stubbornness haha ! They are fab characters .


----------



## SusieRainbow

Beth235 said:


> @McKenzie i hope she feels better soon! My terrier is a clingy needy little thing. With the typical terrier stubbornness haha ! They are fab characters .


They don't come much needier or clingier than my little dachshund, she's like a limpet, but not really stubborn.


----------



## margy

Beth235 said:


> @catz4m8z hope all goes well for Hannah. Adam sounds like such a little character! Charlie got back from the groomers and was a little fresh ! Deciding to jump offf the sofa end when I told him it was tea time . Is the supplement still helping the cough ?


I found my Suzie was more energetic after a clip, funnily enough.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw I hope Macis legs are feeling a little better after his session ? Is there anything that you think sets it off ? Have his treats arrived yet ? Hahaa I'm sure Charlie would agree on this that he could eat them all fast but apparently I'm a mean mum who says he's a chunk! It's great it's been cooler. Charlies been much more settled. We took him too a lovely national trust gardens on Saturday for a Potter He enjoyed. But very tired now. I kept carrying him but it's just the whole going out that tires him. So a quiet few days!


Sounds like Charlie had a great day out and Maci thinks it can be very useful to have a Sherpa on hand when needed .
Maci's legs aren't great but we're working on it.He's having extra physio and massage sessions and I'm doing his exercises and treatment at home,under instruction from his therapists.His treats haven't arrived,the woman who makes them was going to be away for a time,so we knew there'd be a delay.Going to do some home made ones this morning.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hop


McKenzie said:


> The vet didn't check it, as he thought (correctly) it was probably arthritis that was waking her. She's pretty sharp to be honest, so I don't think she's got any hearing loss. We've been in lockdown for the past two weeks which has meant only pavement plods around home, so I think she's missing her 'proper' walks and is a bit bored.


Hope McKenzie is feeling better,what treatment is she having for her arthritis? Hope her outings are soon back to normal.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw sorry to hear Macis legs aren't too good. Although it really sounds like no one better than yourself to take care of him. Hopefully he's enjoying some gentle potters lots of sniffing investigation! Ah yes I saw online the lady is away. Maci will love them . Charlie had a little gentle potter in a field today even a cheeky roll as tradition! He's itchy on a evening apparently another kidney symptom but overall isn't too bad - touch wood! Hoping Macis feeling better soon


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw sorry to hear Macis legs aren't too good. Although it really sounds like no one better than yourself to take care of him. Hopefully he's enjoying some gentle potters lots of sniffing investigation! Ah yes I saw online the lady is away. Maci will love them . Charlie had a little gentle potter in a field today even a cheeky roll as tradition! He's itchy on a evening apparently another kidney symptom but overall isn't too bad - touch wood! Hoping Macis feeling better soon


Thanks,Beth235.His legs have looked a bit stronger today,so hopefully we might be getting somewhere with them.He thoroughly enjoyed his outing today,we ended up at his pet store, which is his favourite.Little Charlie looks very at home in the field, hope his roll was productive but not too smelly, although Maci says smelly is good for your street cred .Ahh,hope the itching isn't too bad, bless him.Is it because the toxins build up throughout the day?


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci in his stroller yesterday.


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, I love how happy Maci looks in his stroller!

Ive had mine a while but havent had to use it much yet for the dogs (I got it because I dont have a car in case I had to carry someone to the vets). I have used it for Hannah when she was banned from walking for a few months though and she seemed to really enjoy it!.
I have noticed that Adams arthritis is making an appearance again though. He was back to normal with joint supplements but lately he does look abit jerky on his front legs in the morning, just til he gets himself going! Hopefully he is a long way off needing anything stronger for it though.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw I'm glad Maci is feeling a little stronger now that's great news. He looks fab in his stroller haha! Charlie is very good in his just looks angry haha! Oh that's Charlie's favourite thing ever pet shops! Does Maci also thoroughly inspect the floor ? I think I did jinx Charlie last night by saying he's doing ok ish. This morning he's been heavily sick as far as I know nothing he's eaten so all I can wonder if it's the toxin build up . He seems ok now just very tired. Wants to be cuddled and have his head covered. He's a worry.

I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> awww, I love how happy Maci looks in his stroller!
> 
> Ive had mine a while but havent had to use it much yet for the dogs (I got it because I dont have a car in case I had to carry someone to the vets). I have used it for Hannah when she was banned from walking for a few months though and she seemed to really enjoy it!.
> I have noticed that Adams arthritis is making an appearance again though. He was back to normal with joint supplements but lately he does look abit jerky on his front legs in the morning, just til he gets himself going! Hopefully he is a long way off needing anything stronger for it though.


Hehe,Maci loves his stroller,he has a big doggy grin on his face all the time he's in it .
Ahh,I bet your little ones are super cute in theirs.Hope Adam's arthritis is ok, hopefully the supplement will keep it at bay for a bit longer.
Having four all getting older together must keep you on your toes.Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw I'm glad Maci is feeling a little stronger now that's great news. He looks fab in his stroller haha! Charlie is very good in his just looks angry haha! Oh that's Charlie's favourite thing ever pet shops! Does Maci also thoroughly inspect the floor ? I think I did jinx Charlie last night by saying he's doing ok ish. This morning he's been heavily sick as far as I know nothing he's eaten so all I can wonder if it's the toxin build up . He seems ok now just very tired. Wants to be cuddled and have his head covered. He's a worry.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good weekend!


Thanks,I think he's making steady progress.He's amazing in his stroller, which is great because it means he gets more fresh air and stimulation than he would otherwise.He still does his little sniff and strolls but has a ride in-between.I keep it in the car all the time now,so if the occasion is right,it comes out.The idea of little Charlie looking angry in his made me smile.Does he sit up and take everything in like Maci does in his?Maci would offer a free sweeping up service to the pet shop if he was allowed to .He gets treats and lots of fuss when we get to the counter,so he has to make do with that.Hope little Charlie is feeling better now after his sickness.Does he always want his head covered when he's not well,do you think it's to block the light out or something like that?Bless him.Hope he has a lovely sniffy weekend.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw I hope
You and Maci have had a good weekend ! Have you been out for some sniffs ? Yes he generally likes to sit up and be very nosy ! I think mental stimulation is so important. Charlie loves his lick mat and kong. We have a snuffle Matt too which is great for veg! Have you tried doggy peanut butter for him? I'm quite worried about Charlie he's not been right since Friday. He' seems to have lost all his mojo reallt didn't want to walk and just wants to sit and cuddle hiding under the blanket. Not sure what's going on . His walk was not fun I carried him tail under kept stopping . It's heartbreaking. Think I'll be calling the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Silverpaw

We've had a good weekend, thanks.Maci's legs are looking a bit better, treatment ongoing.Lots of sniffs and today he made friends with a beautiful young dog,he doesn't usually tolerate puppies but he was quite comfortable with this eight month old.We sat outside for afternoon tea and goodies tonight.Windows open and fans on now in anticipation of a hot night! Peanut butter is generally too high fat for Maci with his liver issues.Sorry to hear that little Charlie hasn't been well,bless him.Do you think it could be something like his meds upsetting him or a bit of a bug?Maci had to come off metacam some years ago,he was so poorly, emergency vet as a real emergency.Really thought we might lose him,it was awful.His tummy has never really got back to full strength.Probably not but I always think of meds in the mix.Hope he's feeling better soon, sending him a gentle hug and big feel better woofs from Maci.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw aww that sounds like Maci has had a great weekend!! Charlie is the same with puppies for some reason ! I think he just expects them to be too much in his defence he is only 6 kg! I'm glad he made a little freind . I hope you both had a ok night. I'm hoping it's only a temporary warmer spell. Charlie has been much happier on a night in cooler Weather. I will call the vets later. He's just so lethargic. It's so hard to know if it's his kidneys or something else. His stomach has been fine since Friday AM when he was sick. It's just rubbish I don't feel qualified enough to take care of such a poorly boy. I just want to make him better . Iv seen on social media the splendid treat company is back in the vUK so hopefully Maci will get his treats soon!


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Charlie...hope he is feeling abit more comfortable today (although the weather is going to be getting alot warmer which probably wont help). Fingers crossed he's just having a few off days. It does get frustrating when you want to help them but cant really do anything doesnt it?:Shy
Adam had a rough day yesterday as well. Woke me up having a coughing fit and then spent alot of the day coughing quite badly and was def more lethargic then usual. Today though he is back to normal so I have no idea why yesterday caused him problems so it leaves me with nothing to do that might help!


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, Charlie is a little poppet, Maci's 15kgs but on shortish legs .I think a lot of adult dogs find puppies annoying,they can be a bit full on.Maci slept well with windows open and fans on,I felt like I was sleeping in a wind tunnel .Went out with Maci early this morning before it got too hot.He had a great sniff around,says he was on the trail of the early morning creatures :Beaver.Hope vets can offer some advice, it's horrible feeling helpless when all we want is the best for them.Please don't feel that you're not qualified to take care of him,it sounds like you are doing a great job.There aren't always any definite answers to what is going on but I'm sure you'll push for more information if you need it.I think the heat knocks older dogs about more,so hopefully a good rest might help.Maci says he intends to snooze most of the day away and come back to life when it cools down later.Fingers and paws crossed for little Charlie here.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Poor Charlie...hope he is feeling abit more comfortable today (although the weather is going to be getting alot warmer which probably wont help). Fingers crossed he's just having a few off days. It does get frustrating when you want to help them but cant really do anything doesnt it?:Shy
> Adam had a rough day yesterday as well. Woke me up having a coughing fit and then spent alot of the day coughing quite badly and was def more lethargic then usual. Today though he is back to normal so I have no idea why yesterday caused him problems so it leaves me with nothing to do that might help!


Hope little Adam is ok today.Our oldies do seem to give us the odd scare, don't they?


----------



## Beth235

Hope everyone's week is going ok - hoping it gets cooler today. Charlie really hasn't been right still so heartbreaking I just want to make him better. The latest bloods show changes which could show why he's feeling so sick , lethargic and cramping. Oh what I wouldn't do to get him back as a puppy !!! Charlie has also had the fan luxury all to himself - pampered pooches !! @catz4m8z i hope Adam is doing ok? @Silverpaw Charlie agrees on Macis chilling schedule!


----------



## Beth235

I forgot to ask has anyone had any experience with galliprant? Charlie has been given it as apposed to loxicom. His heart seems to be quite fast:/


----------



## Silverpaw

It's a bit cooler here this morning so hoping the heat wave is over.Maci's having a massage this afternoon, when there could be thunder and lightning!
Hope all the oldies have coped ok with the excessive heat, bring on the miserable weather,I say.
Beth235 sending all best wishes to little Charlie.I understand that CKD is progressive,so I suppose it's all about slowing it down as much as possible (if that can be done) with things like diet, checking that medication isn't adding to the toxic burden that the kidneys have to process etc.Fingers and paws crossed that a few tweaks can help and improve the quality of his life a little.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> I forgot to ask has anyone had any experience with galliprant? Charlie has been given it as apposed to loxicom. His heart seems to be quite fast:/


Not had any experience of galliprant but I take it it's been changed because of the burden that loxicom would be putting on his kidneys.I'd have him checked out if his heart beat has speed up, just to be on the safe side.
Maci has Librela injections for arthritis and has done well on it so far (his leg/shoulder problems have been from the overcompensation,not the arthritis.He was running in the park yesterday morning,so looking better). This is supposed to be processed by the body in a way that doesn't effect the organs like NSAID'S do.From what I've read of it, galliprant is also considered safer for dogs with kidney issues, which is presumably why it's been changed.Librela might be something to discuss with your vet if the galliprant doesn't suit him.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth235 said:


> Hope everyone's week is going ok - hoping it gets cooler today. Charlie really hasn't been right still so heartbreaking I just want to make him better. The latest bloods show changes which could show why he's feeling so sick , lethargic and cramping. Oh what I wouldn't do to get him back as a puppy !!!
> @catz4m8z i hope Adam is doing ok?


Poor Charlie.Hopefully he has a better day today....and I agree, if only we could turn back the clock!:Shy
Adam had a really rough day yesterday. Very lethargic, panting alot and couldnt seem to stop coughing most of the day. I think the weather really affected him, not only was it very hot but apparently the air quality here yesterday was classed as 'unhealthy' which cant have helped!
Really freaks me out coz Im quite a stressy, anxious person so I find my self worrying all the time. Im especially worried he will flip over into congestive cardiac failure and I will miss the signs. Although Ive read everything I can online and watched YT videos of dogs in this so I know what I should be looking out for....still, they do like to keep you worrying tho!!


----------



## Beth235

Charlie still isn't doing great. He's eating. But very lethargic and his muscles seem to not be doing great. Seems weak. Not walking really. His stomach is also bloated which is apparently a side effect of a off blood level. Iv booked him with A new vets for tomorrow thete is just something about our current one I basically don't like !! I haven't slept at all . @catz4m8z you totallt get the anxiety . Hope Adams ok? @Silverpaw I'm glad Maci is doing well! Sounds like he had a good little time running nothing better than seeing them do so .


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Charlie still isn't doing great. He's eating. But very lethargic and his muscles seem to not be doing great. Seems weak. Not walking really. His stomach is also bloated which is apparently a side effect of a off blood level. Iv booked him with A new vets for tomorrow thete is just something about our current one I basically don't like !! I haven't slept at all . @catz4m8z you totallt get the anxiety . Hope Adams ok? @Silverpaw I'm glad Maci is doing well! Sounds like he had a good little time running nothing better than seeing them do so .


Sorry to hear that Charlie is so poorly.Did the vet think it's all because of his CKD or are there other things going on?I hope you get a better response from the new vet.In view of how poorly Charlie is and the difficult decisions you might have to make, you need a vet that you have confidence in.He looks a tired little boy in the picture,is he feeling cold,bless him.It's cooler here but there's no way Maci could be wrapped up before it goes down a few more degrees.It's good that Charlie's eating,I hope he's drinking too.I know it can be difficult to keep them hydrated if they don't feel like moving to get their water.We have water bowls accessible in different places and I still lift it and offer it up on occasions.Is Charlie having added electrolytes or isn't that needed?Poor you too, it's so sad not feeling able to do anything to help and not having any sleep makes everything worse.I hope you can get a nice little snooze with your beautiful boy.Keeping fingers and paws crossed here for you.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw the new vet was good very different. Very matter of fact in a good way. He says all dogs cope differently. It sounds like his little body just isn't coping great that the toxins have probably effected his brain so he's programmed to just feel sick . He's been given a antibiotic boost as a precaution. He's off back today for a IV drip. He only ate about3/4 of his tea which he's never ever done. He's eaten his breakfast but he's urinated all over his bed which just isn't like him ;(. The vets said we will probably know by next week Apparently the drip can make a quick impact. To say it's a bad dream is a understatement it's all happened so fast. He's currently wrapped up with me. I hope Maci and yourself have a good weekend - enjoy every moment of him ❤


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw the new vet was good very different. Very matter of fact in a good way. He says all dogs cope differently. It sounds like his little body just isn't coping great that the toxins have probably effected his brain so he's programmed to just feel sick . He's been given a antibiotic boost as a precaution. He's off back today for a IV drip. He only ate about3/4 of his tea which he's never ever done. He's eaten his breakfast but he's urinated all over his bed which just isn't like him ;(. The vets said we will probably know by next week Apparently the drip can make a quick impact. To say it's a bad dream is a understatement it's all happened so fast. He's currently wrapped up with me. I hope Maci and yourself have a good weekend - enjoy every moment of him ❤


Ahh, bless you,Beth235.Sounds like the vet is on the ball.I hope the IV drip works well for him, keeping everything crossed.Come on Charlie.Sending him a gentle hug from me and a get better woof from Maci.Thinking of you all X


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Charlie. Fingers and paws crossed here that he starts to feel abit better soon.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 sending some positive vibes to you and little Charlie.


----------



## Beth235

Thanks for the get well wishes for Charlie. It’s been a tough Friday / Saturday. I really thought it could be the end. But after a emergency appointment on Friday and 12 hours on a IV fluid drip he seems much better. He did not eat on Friday. This has not happened since the day I got him. He went in at 830 came home 745 but the slower the better. When I picked him up it was hard- he had had to be sedated as he’s terrible so he was a bit out of it very upset and we couldn’t get his needles out so he got very upset hard to see  He was very wired up ( drugs!) When he got home. But enjoyed a little potter yesterday and lots of cuddles. The question will be how long it helps to keep toxins out of him. So I’m hoping and preying for a long ish stint. Another day of cuddles today ! Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## Silverpaw

Thank you for the update.Sorry to hear that you've had such a hard time,poor little Charlie.Everything crossed that the toxins don't build up quickly.Enjoy your snuggles,I can imagine how exhausted you must be feeling.Maci's impressed with Charlie's pic with his bandage,he thinks that's worth loads and loads of snuggles and treats (if Charlie's diet allows it).


----------



## catz4m8z

Glad to hear he's back home with you @Beth235, give him lots of cuddles from us! (the main reason I popped on the thread this morning was to find out how Charlie was doing!LOL:Shy)....and judging by that middle pic he is most unimpressed with his little bald legs!:Hilarious Hopefully you can both get a good nights sleep tonight as well.

My lot are doing ok. The milder weather seems to be agreeing with Adam although I did have to give him a little dose of metacam this morning. It was his turn to be crated overnight and he was not impressed and spent half the night scratching at the crate base....meaning he is now limping abit as it seems to have made his arthritis flare up. I wish I didnt have to do crate and rotate with the boys but the alternative is they kill each other so we are stuck with it!


----------



## Beth235

Thankyou both for asking about Charlie !! He's had another good day he seems to be back to how he was before he took a turn around 2 weeks ago. Enjoyed 2 short potters and lots of cuddles ! Oh and some yummy snacks of course ! He helped with the mash potato pan cleaning last night he was happy ! @Silverpaw how is maci doing on his legs ? You can tell him chArlie says he's not been given enough treats after his ordeal apparently!! @catz4m8z oh I'm sorry to hear the pups don't get upset on - have they always been like this ? It's so good though they have some one to care for them so much despite this ! Hope adams feeling ok now


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Thankyou both for asking about Charlie !! He's had another good day he seems to be back to how he was before he took a turn around 2 weeks ago. Enjoyed 2 short potters and lots of cuddles ! Oh and some yummy snacks of course ! He helped with the mash potato pan cleaning last night he was happy ! @Silverpaw how is maci doing on his legs ? You can tell him chArlie says he's not been given enough treats after his ordeal apparently!! @catz4m8z oh I'm sorry to hear the pups don't get upset on - have they always been like this ? It's so good though they have some one to care for them so much despite this ! Hope adams feeling ok now


It's good to hear that Charlie has had a good day.Little potters, cuddles and goodies sounds like the perfect way to spend his day.Keeping everything crossed that he stays well for as long as possible.I love his picture with his tongue out,he looks like a proper little cheeky Charlie.Maci's legs are ok, thanks but not as good as they were before they went offish,if that makes sense.He's having a physio session tomorrow and his Librela injection on Wednesday.He says to tell Charlie that his Gummies were being dispatched today, he'll exchange tasting notes when he gets them .


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z hope little Adam's legs are ok.It must be difficult having to keep your boys apart,is it just at night?I don't think there can be any doubt about it,our oldies are keeping us on our toes .It's a good job they're so wonderful.Hope you have a peaceful night with your little poppets.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw im sorry to hear Macis legs are still a little stiff. I really hope the injection and physio give him a little boost. They are a worry! Has he still been enjoying his potters? Haha oh Charlie says he will love the gummies! Which ones did you go for. ? Charlie had another good day. Seems to be back to how he was before his turn. I feel anxious that he will go backwards i worry a lot so trying really hard to take it day by day! But he certainly seems happier. Enjoying short potters tail wagging sniffing and dancing more at meal times !! And getting oh so many cuddles. I hope Maci gets on well today


----------



## Silverpaw

Thanks,Beth235.It's great to hear that Charlie had a good day.I know what you mean about worrying how long it will last but try to remember that Charlie won't be doing that.He'll be getting on with all the important things, like pottering around and taking in all the sniffs :Beaver enjoying his food,treats and cuddles.Well done, Charlie, enjoy every second of it.
Maci was lovely at physio,lots of work done on him and laser treatment.He's still enjoying his sniff and strolls and loves his stroller rides.People I've never met before keep telling me how happy he looks.He's ordered kale, carrot and blueberry Gummies.His appointment today is only for his Librela injection.He's going in tomorrow for his bloods to be done (it's a fasting blood test,so couldn't tag it on to today's as it's a pm appointment and I think he might have been messaging Charlie for assistance if I'd tried to starve him all day ).


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> It must be difficult having to keep your boys apart,is it just at night?.


Sadly I have to crate and rotate my boys all the time. We usually do 3-4 hr stints and alternate nights out. They both have very large crates and can happily be in the same room together just not out (they will fight). Tried behaviourists but they just wont get along.
Ive actually just ordered some CBD oil for Adam as he sometimes gets abit stressy about his crate which seems to be just a side effect of him getting abit more highly strung in general lately. Luckily Alf is in love with his crate and spends most of his time in there anyways!



Silverpaw said:


> Thanks,Beth235.It's great to hear that Charlie had a good day.I know what you mean about worrying how long it will last but try to remember that Charlie won't be doing that.He'll be getting on with all the important things, like pottering around and taking in all the sniffs :Beaver enjoying his food,treats and cuddles


That sounds like the important things in life! Adam agrees with the importance of all those things (except he would add humping his teddies and *ahem* 'amusing' himself in ways that probably 90% of men wish they could also do!:Shy He has his own priorities when it comes to quality of life!LOL:Hilarious).
TBH though I think at the moment Im finding his symptoms more distressing then he is! Like the other morning when I got home from work Adam was prancing around and wagging his tail, then he rolled over and demanded tummy tickles....but he never stopped coughing the whole time!


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Sadly I have to crate and rotate my boys all the time. We usually do 3-4 hr stints and alternate nights out. They both have very large crates and can happily be in the same room together just not out (they will fight). Tried behaviourists but they just wont get along.
> Ive actually just ordered some CBD oil for Adam as he sometimes gets abit stressy about his crate which seems to be just a side effect of him getting abit more highly strung in general lately. Luckily Alf is in love with his crate and spends most of his time in there anyways!
> 
> That sounds like the important things in life! Adam agrees with the importance of all those things (except he would add humping his teddies and *ahem* 'amusing' himself in ways that probably 90% of men wish they could also do!:Shy He has his own priorities when it comes to quality of life!LOL:Hilarious).
> TBH though I think at the moment Im finding his symptoms more distressing then he is! Like the other morning when I got home from work Adam was prancing around and wagging his tail, then he rolled over and demanded tummy tickles....but he never stopped coughing the whole time!


Wow,it sounds like you're well organised with Adam and Alf.Hope the CBD oil works.I was speaking to someone who was using it on their dogs recently and they were having great results with it.Maybe Adam's teddies would benefit from it too :Hilarious.
I can imagine how worrying Adam's coughing is but if he's on the appropriate meds/treatment,I guess there isn't anything more you can do.They are so resilient, aren't they and it's amazing what a good tummy tickle can put right .


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 hope Charlie is doing ok, it's a bit warmer here today but nothing like it has been.Bad news on the treat front  after a couple of messages putting the dispatch date back,had a message today to say she's not continuing with the business and has refunded the money.So,no Gummies.On a brighter note,Maci has found another treat he can add to his list, Lily's Kitchen Chew Sticks.He's tried the chicken with peanut butter,banana and mango.They're pretty chunky but soft enough to be able to cut up and for him to eat (4.5%crude protein and 3.5%crude fat).He's thinking of getting some more with his refund .


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Beth235 hope Charlie is doing ok, it's a bit warmer here today but nothing like it has been.Bad news on the treat front  after a couple of messages putting the dispatch date back,had a message today to say she's not continuing with the business and has refunded the money.So,no Gummies.On a brighter note,Maci has found another treat he can add to his list, Lily's Kitchen Chew Sticks.He's tried the chicken with peanut butter,banana and mango.They're pretty chunky but soft enough to be able to cut up and for him to eat (4.5%crude protein and 3.5%crude fat).He's thinking of getting some more with his refund .


I've just made some gummies for my 2, very easy. they are blueberry and apple.
Stew apple and blueberries in a little water untl mushy. Pass throuh a sieve. Add 2tbs gelatine, pour into ice-cube trays.
I've put mine in the freezer, will take out a few at a time.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's special day: it was two years ago today that Maci had his spleen removed and a biopsy done on his liver.He'd had scans (CT and ultrasound) and all the signs were that he had spleen and liver hemangiosarcoma.The prognosis for that was very poor and the chances of his spleen rupturing were high.Fortunatley,his brilliant vet is very experienced and said that the only way to be really sure was to do biopsies.Given that it was life saving (it would have been a horrid death if his spleen had ruptured)she was prepared to operate on him (he was already an old boy,as long as his pre op checks were ok).We couldn't leave it for long because of the danger from the spleen,so we chose a day and had a few days with him in the meantime, which looked like they might be his last.I still think of it as 'the long goodbye'.The vet had a blood donor dog on standby for him, incase he needed blood transfusions.Anyway, amazing Maci came through the surgery well and came home the following tea time.We then had the agonising wait for the biopsy results.Both his liver and spleen were full of nodules but there wasn't any cancer.The was a great risk of the spleen rupturing but it was successfully removed.So here we are,two years on, with precious Maci still with us and enjoying life to the full.He's the most amazing, resilient, happy little dog imaginable.He was given a chance of having more life and he grabbed it with all (3) paws.He has medication to support his liver and is monitored with blood tests, which he had this morning.Fingers crossed that his results are ok.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> I've just made some gummies for my 2, very easy. they are blueberry and apple.
> Stew apple and blueberries in a little water untl mushy. Pass throuh a sieve. Add 2tbs gelatine, pour into ice-cube trays.
> I've put mine in the freezer, will take out a few at a time.


That's brilliant,thanks.I'll definitely give it a try.Maci sends a big paws up .


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw oh dear poor Maci no food! Charlie says it's just shocking before he knows from past experiences! Hope he gets on ok today for bloods. Is it just a general bloods? How did you find the laser? Charlie had one short session a couple of weeks ago for his cramps. Apparently helps rejuvenate cells. @catz4m8z hahaha brilliant! Charlie also has a ahem private toy although as he's got older only lasts around 3 seconds lol . Sounds like Adam is still loving life. Charlie has a crate too - it's open but he often chooses to go in it's like his hidey hole it's covers up. But if we go away he happily sleeps in it . Sounds like you manage the situation very well .

Charlie has been a little off since Wednesday pm. Just more lethargic/ babk to looking like he feels sick. But no sick yet. He's now on anti nausea medication daily Thanks to the new vets ( Iv totally switched now) so was hoping would help :/. I'll be keeping a vert close eye on him :/.

thought I'd share this new little lead cover we've got ! It's so hopefully other owners with younger bouncy dogs will give him space on his little potters !

hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw wow I had no idea at what extent Maci has been through. What a absolute trooper. What a journey. When I see him now - id have no idea. So credit to Maci - but also you!!! Good luck on the results. Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw oh dear poor Maci no food! Charlie says it's just shocking before he knows from past experiences! Hope he gets on ok today for bloods. Is it just a general bloods? How did you find the laser? Charlie had one short session a couple of weeks ago for his cramps. Apparently helps rejuvenate cells. @catz4m8z hahaha brilliant! Charlie also has a ahem private toy although as he's got older only lasts around 3 seconds lol . Sounds like Adam is still loving life. Charlie has a crate too - it's open but he often chooses to go in it's like his hidey hole it's covers up. But if we go away he happily sleeps in it . Sounds like you manage the situation very well .
> 
> Charlie has been a little off since Wednesday pm. Just more lethargic/ babk to looking like he feels sick. But no sick yet. He's now on anti nausea medication daily Thanks to the new vets ( Iv totally switched now) so was hoping would help :/. I'll be keeping a vert close eye on him :/.
> 
> thought I'd share this new little lead cover we've got ! It's so hopefully other owners with younger bouncy dogs will give him space on his little potters !
> 
> hope you all have a good weekend


Sorry to hear that Charlie isn't feeling quite as well again.Have you spoken to his new vet to see if there is anything that can be suggested to slow down the deterioration or maybe there is already a plan of action in place.I know it not always possible but it's good to have explored all the options.Anyway, hope Charlie is able to enjoy his little potter's with his fab new lead and his food and cuddles.He certainly looks like he's stepping out in his pics.
Maci's bloods are checked regularly as a way of monitoring him.It keeps on top of where his liver enzymes are at but he has a full blood panel done,so gives SDMA reading etc,sort of senior checks.It doesn't really worry him having them done and he has lots of fuss at the surgery.His vet says he's a bit of a celebrity there , he's such a good little soul to handle and I think his age,the critical surgery he had there,his missing leg and his back story all add to his charm :Smuggrin.
I think he benefits from the laser treatment.He's certainly very relaxed about having it.
Hope your weekend goes well.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw wow I had no idea at what extent Maci has been through. What a absolute trooper. What a journey. When I see him now - id have no idea. So credit to Maci - but also you!!! Good luck on the results. Let us know how he gets on.


Yes, he's a little super trooper.I won't tempt fate by saying how well he is before I get his blood results but he certainly looks and acts like he feels great.He sleeps a lot more now he's older but he still has a wonderful enthusiasm for life.I try to ensure that he has a balance of R and R and activity and stimulation.His vet care,massages and physiotherapy help enormously, we're very lucky.Our seniors are high maintenance but aren't they worth it .
Big woof from Maci to his Pet Forum pal, Charlie .


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> but he certainly looks and acts like he feels great.


I think thats all we can ask for for our oldies!

Hoping everybody else is having a good day. Adam is having a good day, hardly any coughing and we are about to go on our second walk of the day as he still loves walks and weirdly never seems to cough when out and about.
Unlike last night when the poor sausage couldnt seem to stop coughing and neither of us got much sleep. I dont think there is much to be done about it though, he has no signs of arrythmia or congestion that would need meds (which is really good!) so I think its just his heart pressing on his trachea causing irritation....in other words he is just the wrong shape!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> I think thats all we can ask for for our oldies!
> 
> Hoping everybody else is having a good day. Adam is having a good day, hardly any coughing and we are about to go on our second walk of the day as he still loves walks and weirdly never seems to cough when out and about.
> Unlike last night when the poor sausage couldnt seem to stop coughing and neither of us got much sleep. I dont think there is much to be done about it though, he has no signs of arrythmia or congestion that would need meds (which is really good!) so I think its just his heart pressing on his trachea causing irritation....in other words he is just the wrong shape!LOL:Hilarious


It's good to hear that Adam is having a good day,do you think it might feel easier when he's standing up rather than lying down?Bless him,he sounds like another little super trooper.Do you walk yours all together or in pairs or something?I bet it's a grand sight if you do, lots of lovely little paws .


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's had a ride out and a little picnic today.He walked better than he has for a time and had a lovely stroller ride too.I think he'll be a tired boy tonight,his head's already nodding .


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Do you walk yours all together or in pairs or something?I bet it's a grand sight if you do, lots of lovely little paws


I think all 4 would be abit too chaotic for me, I do them in pairs or single walks sometimes. Although it would be pretty epic to get all 4 little midgets walking together (my internal soundtrack for that would be Ride of the Valkyries!:Woot).

@Silverpaw, that looks like a brilliant outing. Maci looks really happy sat in his doggy stroller.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> I think all 4 would be abit too chaotic for me, I do them in pairs or single walks sometimes. Although it would be pretty epic to get all 4 little midgets walking together (my internal soundtrack for that would be Ride of the Valkyries!:Woot).
> 
> @Silverpaw, that looks like a brilliant outing. Maci looks really happy sat in his doggy stroller.


   Ride of the Valkyries, love it .
Maci woke up for his pick'n'mix but back on his bed now.He's spark out,his hearing and eyes not as good as they were but if I move an inch, he's looking for his next treat (double goody night here on Friday's).How do they do it?


----------



## margy

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw oh dear poor Maci no food! Charlie says it's just shocking before he knows from past experiences! Hope he gets on ok today for bloods. Is it just a general bloods? How did you find the laser? Charlie had one short session a couple of weeks ago for his cramps. Apparently helps rejuvenate cells. @catz4m8z hahaha brilliant! Charlie also has a ahem private toy although as he's got older only lasts around 3 seconds lol . Sounds like Adam is still loving life. Charlie has a crate too - it's open but he often chooses to go in it's like his hidey hole it's covers up. But if we go away he happily sleeps in it . Sounds like you manage the situation very well .
> 
> Charlie has been a little off since Wednesday pm. Just more lethargic/ babk to looking like he feels sick. But no sick yet. He's now on anti nausea medication daily Thanks to the new vets ( Iv totally switched now) so was hoping would help :/. I'll be keeping a vert close eye on him :/.
> 
> thought I'd share this new little lead cover we've got ! It's so hopefully other owners with younger bouncy dogs will give him space on his little potters !
> 
> hope you all have a good weekend


I love his new lead cover, such a shame he has to have it. You would think people would keep other dogs away from elderly dogs. I can remember a young bouncy cockapoo jumping around Belle, she wasn't long in putting it in its place. The owner did apologise though.
Hoping Charlie feels better soon.


----------



## Beth235

Glad everyone is having a good weekend! @margy yes it's annoying isn't it! I got a few smiles on his potter one man did put the dog on the lead ( in the middle of the street!). Another couple totally ignored it and let their dog come right up to him. Charlie isn't particularly aggressive he wouldn't go out of his way. He just likes his own space! @Silverpaw i love the latest photos of Maci! What a handsome happy guy!! Haha yes Charlie is the same hearing and sight not quite as good anymore. But if he's asleep on the bed and I go to the kitchen… that's another story Charlie seems good so far this weekend - a easy weekend. @catz4m8z 4 dogs wow I didn't realise 4 it must be a full time job! What ages are they all? I bet once you get 2 it's addictive haha! Here's a photo of my baby enjoying a sunbathe on our potter


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Glad everyone is having a good weekend! @margy yes it's annoying isn't it! I got a few smiles on his potter one man did put the dog on the lead ( in the middle of the street!). Another couple totally ignored it and let their dog come right up to him. Charlie isn't particularly aggressive he wouldn't go out of his way. He just likes his own space! @Silverpaw i love the latest photos of Maci! What a handsome happy guy!! Haha yes Charlie is the same hearing and sight not quite as good anymore. But if he's asleep on the bed and I go to the kitchen… that's another story Charlie seems good so far this weekend - a easy weekend. @catz4m8z 4 dogs wow I didn't realise 4 it must be a full time job! What ages are they all? I bet once you get 2 it's addictive haha! Here's a photo of my baby enjoying a sunbathe on our potter


Good to hear that Charlie is having a good weekend.His picture is lovely,a content little dog.Some people are hopeless with letting their dogs pester.I tend to walk Maci in places where it's less likely to be a problem but I'm quite 'good' at requesting they call their dogs away .Think I need a tee shirt saying 'dog ok, beware of owner' :Hilarious.Last one I saw pestered a dog on a lead (in an unfenced place so usually ok from livelier,bouncier dogs because it's simply not safe for them).The poor dog was clearly distressed by what looked like a 'pandemic puppy',the owner shouted it's ok,he's friendly,only wants to play :Banghead.She eventually went up to her dog to reluctantly put him on the lead and he turned round and bite her.
Maci hope's all the oldies out there have a great day.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth235 said:


> @catz4m8z 4 dogs wow I didn't realise 4 it must be a full time job! What ages are they all? I bet once you get 2 it's addictive haha!


Honestly I think 4 is too many but obviously I love them all to bits and wouldnt part with any of them. My lot are 13, 13, 12 and 9 yrs old....I pretty much have an Oldies Club all by myself!LOL

Glad to hear everybody is having a nice relaxing weekend. Its going pretty well for us too!


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's blood test results are a bit mixed.Vet ok with his liver enzymes,one very high but she wasn't too worried about that (I think she said the arthritis could affect that) and the ALT was better than usual.We know he has lots of nodules in his liver,so as good as we can hope for.
SDMA reading had gone up to 16 (between 15-20 grey area, over that into kidney problems) but no blood or protein in his urine.His urine was a bit weaker than usual, although his is always weak.So need to keep an eye on his kidneys.No changes in diet or medication or anything at the moment,re do bloods in 2-3 months.There were other bits and pieces, cholesterol etc.He's still looking and acting like he's as fit as a flea,or maybe a butcher's dog.I know he's an old boy and it could be a lot worse but can't help worrying about him.I think it goes with the old dog territory .
He went on his little constitutional after the vets call.Had a sniff and stroll and then went to a local nursery,where he went round in his stroller.He really enjoyed it,I went a bit later so that it would be quiet, which was just as well because just about everyone there wanted to stop and have a chat to him/about him.We managed to pick a pack of pansies up and had a little stop on the way back to have the light refreshments we had taken with us.He's having a massage in the morning.
Hope everyone's oldies are doing ok.


----------



## Silverpaw

All's quiet on the oldie front, hope that means everyone is ok.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> All's quiet on the oldie front, hope that means everyone is ok.


Same old, same old here! Hope everything ok on your end!

Adam is still having good and bad days with his cough (which is probably more upsetting to me then to him). He is actually getting more exercise lately as a short walk seems to help him stop coughing...also means I get forced out late at night sometimes which I hate coz Im nervous about walking after dark.:Shy

Hannah is fine although she did refuse a few walks this past week and ask to be lifted up some stairs at the front of my house. She has no problem letting you know wether she is up to exercise or not!

Heidi still doesnt know she is technically an oldie. I got in from work this morning and she spent about 15 minutes doing wall of death zoomies around the house, screaming up and down at top speed and spinning til she got dizzy!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Same old, same old here! Hope everything ok on your end!
> 
> Adam is still having good and bad days with his cough (which is probably more upsetting to me then to him). He is actually getting more exercise lately as a short walk seems to help him stop coughing...also means I get forced out late at night sometimes which I hate coz Im nervous about walking after dark.:Shy
> 
> Hannah is fine although she did refuse a few walks this past week and ask to be lifted up some stairs at the front of my house. She has no problem letting you know wether she is up to exercise or not!
> 
> Heidi still doesnt know she is technically an oldie. I got in from work this morning and she spent about 15 minutes doing wall of death zoomies around the house, screaming up and down at top speed and spinning til she got dizzy!!LOL:Hilarious


Yes,ok here thanks.Maci's legs have been working better .He had physio today and he's enjoying the cooler weather.
Glad to hear Adam's enjoying his walks but I know what you mean about late night walks .
Little Hannah sounds like a character.What a splendid little communicator.
Good for Heidi, doesn't sound like she's ready to be classed as an oldie yet.It sounds like you had a turbo charged welcome home .
Maci sends a waggy woof to you all.


----------



## Beth235

Hello everyone !! Sorry we've been quiet been a crazy few weeks my partner has damaged 2 discs in his back. Back on the mend now. Hopefully everyone doing all ok? @Silverpaw I can totally relate to your worries. I hope Macis levels stay stable. It's so worrying. Iv been quite stressed because Charlie has had a sudden weight loss. The day he got the fluids he was 6.2 kg. Last week I weighed and he was 5.55. . No change in appetite. Still a little piggy ! So Iv been beside myself with worry. Hardly slept  Iv spoken with 2 vets and both have said as it's as expected. Also he's drinking / weeing a lot. But it doesn't make it any easier. Especially hearing - he's got renal failure it will get worse so we've not had a good few weeks really mainly because Iv been so down with worrying. Charlie actually seems ok though !  He's fairly perky. And enjoying the extra bits of food( the vet said feed as much as he likes ). He got groomed last week and she said she noticed some front muscle loss . Hope all the oldies are being good pups and enjoying the nicer cooler temps - we are !


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Hello everyone !! Sorry we've been quiet been a crazy few weeks my partner has damaged 2 discs in his back. Back on the mend now. Hopefully everyone doing all ok? @Silverpaw I can totally relate to your worries. I hope Macis levels stay stable. It's so worrying. Iv been quite stressed because Charlie has had a sudden weight loss. The day he got the fluids he was 6.2 kg. Last week I weighed and he was 5.55. . No change in appetite. Still a little piggy ! So Iv been beside myself with worry. Hardly slept  Iv spoken with 2 vets and both have said as it's as expected. Also he's drinking / weeing a lot. But it doesn't make it any easier. Especially hearing - he's got renal failure it will get worse so we've not had a good few weeks really mainly because Iv been so down with worrying. Charlie actually seems ok though ! He's fairly perky. And enjoying the extra bits of food( the vet said feed as much as he likes ). He got groomed last week and she said she noticed some front muscle loss . Hope all the oldies are being good pups and enjoying the nicer cooler temps - we are !


Sorry to hear you've been having such a difficult time, I'd wondered if you might be on holiday or something so didn't want to 'pester' you.Charlie's looking as adorable as ever in his pics.Is the muscle loss because of the CKD or because he hasn't felt like being as active?I guess it could help account for the weight loss.Maci is well impressed with the vet saying that he can have as much food as he likes ,he hopes that Charlie is making the most of the offer.It's good to hear that he's fairly perky though.
Maci's doing well at the moment, keeping his extra massage and physio sessions going,so he's having one or the other each week now.Just had his worm count done and it's clear,had lung worm screen done too for first time (seen quite a lot of slugs/snails in the garden) and just had result back and that's clear too .
Hope all the oldies are making the most of the autumnal weather.Maci says the cooler weather increases the appetite and that rations need to be seasonally adjusted :Hilarious.


----------



## Silverpaw




----------



## margy

I love the oldies, although they can be a worry as long as they're ticking along that's all we want.


----------



## Guest

For the past week McKenzie has been waking my up at night again by whining. Last time she did that the vet diagnosed her HD and arthritis. She's got an appointment on Wednesday so I'm guessing she'll get some meds (currently just on a heavy-duty supplement).


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Beth235 said:


> Hello everyone !! Sorry we've been quiet been a crazy few weeks my partner has damaged 2 discs in his back. Back on the mend now. Hopefully everyone doing all ok? @Silverpaw I can totally relate to your worries. I hope Macis levels stay stable. It's so worrying. Iv been quite stressed because Charlie has had a sudden weight loss. The day he got the fluids he was 6.2 kg. Last week I weighed and he was 5.55. . No change in appetite. Still a little piggy ! So Iv been beside myself with worry. Hardly slept  Iv spoken with 2 vets and both have said as it's as expected. Also he's drinking / weeing a lot. But it doesn't make it any easier. Especially hearing - he's got renal failure it will get worse so we've not had a good few weeks really mainly because Iv been so down with worrying. Charlie actually seems ok though ! He's fairly perky. And enjoying the extra bits of food( the vet said feed as much as he likes ). He got groomed last week and she said she noticed some front muscle loss . Hope all the oldies are being good pups and enjoying the nicer cooler temps - we are !


Sorry to hear your have a difficult time & hopefully Charlie will enjoy being pampered and fussed over and given extra treats & food. Its so tough when the get old but please remember to Charlie he is not old & not unwell. He may feel off now and again but as far as he is concerned life has not changed its even a little better with extra's he is now getting! We all get worried and frightened when they start to get older & we remember them as they silly daft fun loving young dogs they were, just remember he is leading a perfect doggy life with you at present so enjoy it with him.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Silverpaw said:


> View attachment 477173


As adorable as ever Silverpaw


----------



## DaisyBluebell

McKenzie said:


> For the past week McKenzie has been waking my up at night again by whining. Last time she did that the vet diagnosed her HD and arthritis. She's got an appointment on Wednesday so I'm guessing she'll get some meds (currently just on a heavy-duty supplement).


Sorry to hear the Prettiest Little Westie on the Planet is not 100%, have you tried a magnetic collar for her? Think it may have been mentioned before but just in case, Daisy wore one when she got older & it did seem to help her. 
https://www.bioflow.com/


----------



## catz4m8z

Hope McKenzie is feeling better, maybe a magnetic collar like @DaisyBluebell suggested would help? My oldest 2 are managing well on supplements, just some stiffness from Adam and the odd refusal of walks from Hannah to show so far!

We are doing well, in fact Adams cough has gotten much better lately. Im assuming its the cooler weather...I just didnt realiese that it was having such a big effect on him.


----------



## Silverpaw

McKenzie said:


> For the past week McKenzie has been waking my up at night again by whining. Last time she did that the vet diagnosed her HD and arthritis. She's got an appointment on Wednesday so I'm guessing she'll get some meds (currently just on a heavy-duty supplement).


Ahh,poor little McKenzie.Hope she gets something for the pain.Maci uses a magnetic collar,as Daisy bluebell suggested.We also don't have any uncovered hard floor surfaces,as these can be very damaging to dogs with arthritis/mobility issues.Mainly carpeted but our kitchen is a patchwork quilt of non slip rugs,runners etc (only not as neat as a patchwork quilt):Hilarious.Have you considered things like hydrotherapy/physiotherapy/canine massage etc?Maci really benefits from his therapy's , although he has overcompensation issues on top of a bit arthritis, because of having a leg missing.I have had previous dogs who had hydrotherapy and physiotherapy for arthritis and it benefited them too.
All the best for Wednesday's appointment.


----------



## Silverpaw

DaisyBluebell said:


> As adorable as ever Silverpaw


Thank you, it never ceases to amaze me how beautifully dogs age.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Hope McKenzie is feeling better, maybe a magnetic collar like @DaisyBluebell suggested would help? My oldest 2 are managing well on supplements, just some stiffness from Adam and the odd refusal of walks from Hannah to show so far!
> 
> We are doing well, in fact Adams cough has gotten much better lately. Im assuming its the cooler weather...I just didnt realiese that it was having such a big effect on him.


Glad to hear that Adam's cough is better since it's cooled down.I think I must be turning into an old misery, I'm enjoying the worsening weather .It's much better for Maci, although cool,dry and bright would be perfect.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 hope little Charlie is doing ok and enjoying his extra food and treats.Maci had his massage earlier,not usually done on Sundays but fitting his extra sessions in.He's snoozing sweetly now and I think he might be dreaming of being told that he can have unlimited amounts of edibles :Hungry.


----------



## Beth235

Hello everyone thank you for your lovely words. I’m not sure if it’s the wind or something but the past few days Charlie has been more lively than he’s been in months!! On his walk tail actually wagging nose in the air almost nearly pulling! I’m not sure why or how long it will last but I’ll take it it’s been just what I needed. It’s hard to remember he doesn’t think like me . But he’s loving his extra rations too! So fingers crossed. Yes muscle loss is unfortunately linked to CKD . Hope everyone is all doing ok and your pups too ?sounds like you are all doing ok? I do think cooler temps only help. Sorry Iv been slow replying Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Hello everyone thank you for your lovely words. I'm not sure if it's the wind or something but the past few days Charlie has been more lively than he's been in months!! On his walk tail actually wagging nose in the air almost nearly pulling! I'm not sure why or how long it will last but I'll take it it's been just what I needed. It's hard to remember he doesn't think like me . But he's loving his extra rations too! So fingers crossed. Yes muscle loss is unfortunately linked to CKD . Hope everyone is all doing ok and your pups too ?sounds like you are all doing ok? I do think cooler temps only help. Sorry Iv been slow replying Hope you all have a good week.


Great to hear that little Charlie has a spring in his step.


----------



## Silverpaw

McKenzie said:


> For the past week McKenzie has been waking my up at night again by whining. Last time she did that the vet diagnosed her HD and arthritis. She's got an appointment on Wednesday so I'm guessing she'll get some meds (currently just on a heavy-duty supplement).


Hope McKenzie's appointment went well and that she has something to help with the pain.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> I've just made some gummies for my 2, very easy. they are blueberry and apple.
> Stew apple and blueberries in a little water untl mushy. Pass throuh a sieve. Add 2tbs gelatine, pour into ice-cube trays.
> I've put mine in the freezer, will take out a few at a time.


Made Maci some blueberry gummies today,finally got some agar agar to use (looked at gelatin but it contained sulphides,so didn't think I could use it and the agar agar I saw online was produced in China,so not sure about it). We're in Wales for a few days and found just what I wanted in a health shop in one of our nearest towns.Going to introduce them slowly because of his sensitive tum but he seems impressed and wanted to thank you for the recipe.He said yum yum,woof woof .


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Made Maci some blueberry gummies today,finally got some agar agar to use (looked at gelatin but it contained sulphides,so didn't think I could use it and the agar agar I saw online was produced in China,so not sure about it). We're in Wales for a few days and found just what I wanted in a health shop in one of our nearest towns.Going to introduce them slowly because of his sensitive tum but he seems impressed and wanted to thank you for the recipe.He said yum yum,woof woof .


So glad he liked them, these 2 rate them highly !


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> So glad he liked them, these 2 rate them highly !


Maci says they have good taste.He'll let them know how he gets on when he gets other flavours.Thanks so much for the recipe,treats are a bit limited with Maci's old teeth,so much appreciated.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Maci says they have good taste.He'll let them know how he gets on when he gets other flavours.Thanks so much for the recipe,treats are a bit limited with Maci's old teeth,so much appreciated.


The carrot and apple one goes down well, not tried any others.


----------



## Guest

Sorry I haven't been back for a while since my last post.



DaisyBluebell said:


> Sorry to hear the Prettiest Little Westie on the Planet is not 100%, have you tried a magnetic collar for her? Think it may have been mentioned before but just in case, Daisy wore one when she got older & it did seem to help her.
> https://www.bioflow.com/





catz4m8z said:


> Hope McKenzie is feeling better, maybe a magnetic collar like @DaisyBluebell suggested would help? My oldest 2 are managing well on supplements, just some stiffness from Adam and the odd refusal of walks from Hannah to show so far!





Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,poor little McKenzie.Hope she gets something for the pain.Maci uses a magnetic collar,as Daisy bluebell suggested.We also don't have any uncovered hard floor surfaces,as these can be very damaging to dogs with arthritis/mobility issues.Mainly carpeted but our kitchen is a patchwork quilt of non slip rugs,runners etc (only not as neat as a patchwork quilt):Hilarious.Have you considered things like hydrotherapy/physiotherapy/canine massage etc?Maci really benefits from his therapy's , although he has overcompensation issues on top of a bit arthritis, because of having a leg missing.I have had previous dogs who had hydrotherapy and physiotherapy for arthritis and it benefited them too.
> All the best for Wednesday's appointment.


Thanks for the recommendations for magnetic collars. I looked at them a little while back, but the problem I have is I prefer to be naked in the house as she often plays bitey face with Elliot and he will grab her collar if she's wearing one. I've been looking at magnetic beds but don't want to fork out the money and then have her not use it!

My house is fully carpeted apart from bathroom/kitchen, and I have a little yoga mat trail across the kitchen for when she goes out the back door to toilet. Unfortunately I live in a small-ish place and there is no hydro or physio (for dogs) here. I have a friend who takes her dog to the nearest physio which is about 1.45hr drive away, but I work full-time and simply couldn't get her there. Otherwise I absolutely would. Not hydro though, she would lose the plot if I tried to get her wet!

Anyway, the vet gave us some anti-inflams (Rimadyl) and I think they're helping. I'm still thinking about stem cell therapy (did I mention that on here?). If I don't go ahead with the SCT then the vet said there's a long-lasting anti-inflam we could try. I've seen online that people are raving about Librela, but it's not licenced here yet.

I've also decided to 'retire' her from competitive obedience. It's pretty clear that she doesn't enjoy it like she used to. It's a bit sad because she's loved training her whole life - we've done agility, freestyle HTM, scentwork and obedience! But I think she just wants to do her own thing now. I'll still do gentle tricks with her at home so she won't miss out on the treats! 

Hope all the other oldies are doing well


----------



## lullabydream

Haven't read this thread for a while so catching up by reading the last couple of posts

@McKenzie I think @StormyThai her lovely Thai had stem cell treatment so worth tagging her asking


----------



## tykey6

Hi all, i'd like to introduce another oldie to the thread, tyke, who says hello to all the other doggo's and owners on here. Tyke is 16 1/2 years old. He's almost deaf and his eyesight isnt what it was but he's doing ok. He is experiencing difficulty at meal times in that he doesn't eat much. He's been to see a vet twice in the last few days over this.

Ive only read through the last few pages of this thread but will read some more, its heartening to see
















some lovely dogs and caring owners around.


----------



## Silverpaw

McKenzie said:


> Sorry I haven't been back for a while since my last post.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations for magnetic collars. I looked at them a little while back, but the problem I have is I prefer to be naked in the house as she often plays bitey face with Elliot and he will grab her collar if she's wearing one. I've been looking at magnetic beds but don't want to fork out the money and then have her not use it!
> 
> My house is fully carpeted apart from bathroom/kitchen, and I have a little yoga mat trail across the kitchen for when she goes out the back door to toilet. Unfortunately I live in a small-ish place and there is no hydro or physio (for dogs) here. I have a friend who takes her dog to the nearest physio which is about 1.45hr drive away, but I work full-time and simply couldn't get her there. Otherwise I absolutely would. Not hydro though, she would lose the plot if I tried to get her wet!
> 
> Anyway, the vet gave us some anti-inflams (Rimadyl) and I think they're helping. I'm still thinking about stem cell therapy (did I mention that on here?). If I don't go ahead with the SCT then the vet said there's a long-lasting anti-inflam we could try. I've seen online that people are raving about Librela, but it's not licenced here yet.
> 
> I've also decided to 'retire' her from competitive obedience. It's pretty clear that she doesn't enjoy it like she used to. It's a bit sad because she's loved training her whole life - we've done agility, freestyle HTM, scentwork and obedience! But I think she just wants to do her own thing now. I'll still do gentle tricks with her at home so she won't miss out on the treats!
> 
> Hope all the other oldies are doing well


Glad to hear that the pain meds are giving her some relief.I thought the same about hydrotherapy when Maci's specialist orthopaedic vet wanted him to try it in a final attempt to save his leg.Maci used to literally freak out at water,I always thought maybe because he has suffered when he was cold and wet in the harsh winters on the streets in his past life.We started him off in a water treadmill,so that he wasn't fully immersed.The staff at the hydrotherapy center were brilliant with him and he soon progressed to the pool.He'd never choose to go into water but he was calm and confident with it, he's a remarkable little dog.He's no longer swimming but has his physiotherapy sessions at the hydrotherapy center,he has one later this morning.Hope McKenzie enjoys her retirement from competitions.I'm sure she'll enjoy the more leisurely pace of doing tricks at home.The stem cell therapy sounds interesting, I'll be interested to see how it works if you go down that route.


----------



## Silverpaw

tykey6 said:


> Hi all, i'd like to introduce another oldie to the thread, tyke, who says hello to all the other doggo's and owners on here. Tyke is 16 1/2 years old. He's almost deaf and his eyesight isnt what it was but he's doing ok. He is experiencing difficulty at meal times in that he doesn't eat much. He's been to see a vet twice in the last few days over this.
> 
> Ive only read through the last few pages of this thread but will read some more, its heartening to see
> View attachment 477950
> 
> 
> View attachment 477951
> some lovely dogs and caring owners around.


Oh,wow, Tyke's gorgeous.


----------



## StormyThai

lullabydream said:


> Haven't read this thread for a while so catching up by reading the last couple of posts
> 
> @McKenzie I think @StormyThai her lovely Thai had stem cell treatment so worth tagging her asking


Thai had PRP - Platelet Rich plasma because that could be done under sedation, Thai doesn't cope well with GA's so we decided that this was the best option.
We were also considering Librela but due to his IBD and how sensitive he is I'm not 100% sure if I'm going to risk it


----------



## DaisyBluebell

tykey6 said:


> Hi all, i'd like to introduce another oldie to the thread, tyke, who says hello to all the other doggo's and owners on here. Tyke is 16 1/2 years old. He's almost deaf and his eyesight isnt what it was but he's doing ok. He is experiencing difficulty at meal times in that he doesn't eat much. He's been to see a vet twice in the last few days over this.
> 
> Ive only read through the last few pages of this thread but will read some more, its heartening to see
> View attachment 477950
> 
> 
> View attachment 477951
> some lovely dogs and caring owners around.


Oh gorgeous little man, we do so worry when they get picky with their food don't we! 
My previous girl had been dumped in the woods as a pup & lived on what she could catch. Once she was with us she eventually ate 'normally' but as she got old she became very picky, I tried all things then I thought about her as a pup in the woods & I started feeding her by hiding bits of kibble for her & searching for it with her or I would throw her kibble & make a game of it! Her eyesight was going but she could run after the kibble & find it if it was semi hidden. She fed like that for about 2 years. It was hard going at times but well worth it. She was still running about & up for a walk at 17 before we had to do the kindest thing for her & the hardest thing for us. 
Told you all that so that you might think about other methods of getting food into your precious boy. Anything is worth trying for them - let us know how you get on .


----------



## catz4m8z

Tyke is gorgeous. Very sweet looking old boy!


We havent been having the greatest week. Adam has been coughing really badly for the last few days and sounded more breathless too. We are just back from the vet and it looks like he might have abit of congestion hence the increased coughing. We have a 2 week supply of vetmedin and furosemide and then we have to go back to see how he is getting on.
Really hoping the tablets arent too difficult to persuade him to take. The vetmedin has to be an hour before food but is supposed to be palatable so fingers crossed!:Nailbiting And diuretics are going to be awkward when I have to crate and rotate the boys...I may have to alter timings to coincide with his time out of the crate.
*sigh* it has been a worrying few days....the only upside is that Adam doesnt really know he is poorly and is just as happy as ever!:Shy


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Tyke is gorgeous. Very sweet looking old boy!
> 
> We havent been having the greatest week. Adam has been coughing really badly for the last few days and sounded more breathless too. We are just back from the vet and it looks like he might have abit of congestion hence the increased coughing. We have a 2 week supply of vetmedin and furosemide and then we have to go back to see how he is getting on.
> Really hoping the tablets arent too difficult to persuade him to take. The vetmedin has to be an hour before food but is supposed to be palatable so fingers crossed!:Nailbiting And diuretics are going to be awkward when I have to crate and rotate the boys...I may have to alter timings to coincide with his time out of the crate.
> *sigh* it has been a worrying few days....the only upside is that Adam doesnt really know he is poorly and is just as happy as ever!:Shy


Sorry to hear that Adam hasn't been very well.Hope the meds work.One of my previous precious dogs was on Vetmedin,she did very well on it.She was quite fussy with food when she got older but never had any trouble getting her to take it.Just a thought re the crating, although I'm sure you've thought of all the options.Vetbed keeps the dog dry as the urine goes through it and cuts to size.An incontinence pad (for people) is bigger than puppy pads and maybe crate sized?Stood under the crate to catch anything that might go through the vetbed but safer than in it because waterproof backing could be suffocation hazard (also washable seat covers for incontinence etc).My old girl who had Vetmedin had an incontinence issue for a time (sorted out with propalin).Good to hear that little Adam is his usual cheerful self, bless him.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sorry your having a hard time with Adam but as you say as far a he is concerned he doesn't have a problem, its us who have to do the worrying!
I was about to write the same thing as Silverpaw regarding the Vetbed, excellent stuff. cheap enough and a large piece can be cut to size, washes and dries so quickly. Worth every penny. Yes I believe the incontinence pads would be a good idea beneath the vetbed you can also get something similar to Vetbed for people with incontinence, not sure what sizes it comes in tho, but worth a Google. Does make life a bit easier.


----------



## catz4m8z

Well, just tried him with the vetmedin tablet and he ate it with some prompting...idk about 'chewable' though, its so tiny you have trouble even finding it!LOL
I might invest in some washable pads for his crate (plenty of room, both boys have a large sized crate that fits a plastic bed in one half and a rug/blanket in the other). 
TBH my dogs have always used puppy pads. As I work long nightshifts and felt bad about them possibly having to wait if they needed a wee I have always used a pad by my back door that the dogs can use. Probably a decision that will pay off now they are getting older!

Also waiting for _another_ supplement to be delivered for him from Amazon!:Shy This one is a combo of coenzyme Q10, taurine, LCarnitine, magnesium, etc (all the good stuff!) and with that I think I have maxed out any and all supplements that might help. Hopefully good for Adam and the girls will probably start on it too as they are the same age.
Ive never actually experienced an elderly dog before as Adam et al are my first dogs and my childhood dogs didnt really live to old age (first 2 died from accident and illness and 3rd and oldest died at 9 from a sudden stroke). Maybe its because Im a nurse but I do find myself going into research mode quite often over them!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Well, just tried him with the vetmedin tablet and he ate it with some prompting...idk about 'chewable' though, its so tiny you have trouble even finding it!LOL
> I might invest in some washable pads for his crate (plenty of room, both boys have a large sized crate that fits a plastic bed in one half and a rug/blanket in the other).
> TBH my dogs have always used puppy pads. As I work long nightshifts and felt bad about them possibly having to wait if they needed a wee I have always used a pad by my back door that the dogs can use. Probably a decision that will pay off now they are getting older!
> 
> Also waiting for _another_ supplement to be delivered for him from Amazon!:Shy This one is a combo of coenzyme Q10, taurine, LCarnitine, magnesium, etc (all the good stuff!) and with that I think I have maxed out any and all supplements that might help. Hopefully good for Adam and the girls will probably start on it too as they are the same age.
> Ive never actually experienced an elderly dog before as Adam et al are my first dogs and my childhood dogs didnt really live to old age (first 2 died from accident and illness and 3rd and oldest died at 9 from a sudden stroke). Maybe its because Im a nurse but I do find myself going into research mode quite often over them!LOL:Hilarious


Ahh, Adam's a little cutie pie, bless him.The Vetmedin my dog had was a fair size,she was around 17kgs,so tablet size was proportionate I guess.
I always had the pads securely inside something,like under a fastened duvet cover etc so that there was no risk of suffocating on the plastic backing.Maybe a bit over cautious but had previously had a little dog with epilepsy and imagine a dog having a first seizure with no warning.
Wow, you jumped in at the deep end, from 0-4 dogs.I always research stuff too but then put it past vet because of Maci's complications .


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> The Vetmedin my dog had was a fair size,she was around 17kgs,so tablet size was proportionate I guess.
> 
> Wow, you jumped in at the deep end, from 0-4 dogs.


The tablets are teeny. I had to buy a tablet splitter for the furosemide because its just too small to split myself...I kinda destroyed the first half of his tablet last night and had to use a blob of peanut butter to dab up all the bits from the kitchen counter!:Hilarious
He is so much better today though. Barely coughed at all and just seems alot less anxious and stressed. Makes me feel guilty that I didnt realiese how bad it was...but I also feel like maybe the vet he saw in June should have started him on meds, esp knowing he had passed out on occasion (this vet certainly seemed surprised when I mentioned it!).

Also 4 dogs? Def a mistake!:Shy I love them all to bits and wouldnt want to part with any of them but next time round I think 1 will be enough.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> The tablets are teeny. I had to buy a tablet splitter for the furosemide because its just too small to split myself...I kinda destroyed the first half of his tablet last night and had to use a blob of peanut butter to dab up all the bits from the kitchen counter!:Hilarious
> He is so much better today though. Barely coughed at all and just seems alot less anxious and stressed. Makes me feel guilty that I didnt realiese how bad it was...but I also feel like maybe the vet he saw in June should have started him on meds, esp knowing he had passed out on occasion (this vet certainly seemed surprised when I mentioned it!).
> 
> Also 4 dogs? Def a mistake!:Shy I love them all to bits and wouldnt want to part with any of them but next time round I think 1 will be enough.


Ahh,my little one had fuoresimide and fortekor for a time.My girl who was on Vetmedin did brilliantly on it,so much so that I said I want to go on it if I have an issue with my heart.Not sure I could get a vet to treat me though :Hilarious.Maci likes the sound of a dab of peanut butter, it's too high fat for him but he dreams .Great that Adam seems better, please don't feel guilty about not doing something earlier, it's just great that he's getting the meds that might help now.It's all a bit trial and error and hindsight is always such a wonderful thing .
Hehehe,who knows how many dogs is the 'pawfect' amount.We had two that came separately but we're wonderful together,both arrived at around 12 months old, within a couple of weeks of each other.They were with us until 15 1/2 and 16/12, absolutely wonderful.A 3rd little dog joined us when they were about 6 years old but he wasn't with us for long (epilepsy,considered to be from a brain tumor). Introductions were difficult but so worth it,he was a perfect little dog.When Maci arrived we were planning to have a second dog, after seeing how brilliant our previous ones had been but it soon became clear that he wouldn't cope with another dog,so he's an only one.Your 4 sound lovely, like it was meant to be .


----------



## Beth235

Hello everyone sorry Iv not been online for a while work work fun fun. I hope everyone and pups are all doing well?
We have managed to have a great day out at the beach though Charlie was on top form he’s still doing well ! But got him re weighed and not gained was hoping he would of. Will continue with extras much to his enjoyment! I hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## catz4m8z

Charlie looks like he is having a good time there @Beth235 , my lot are jealous!

Spent lots of quality time with my washing machine today as Adams first night crated after his furosmide resulted in a soaking wet bed. Poor little sausage, he isnt a big fan of being sent to his crate anyways but he's never wet in there before.
Ordered some vetbed for when its his turn to be crated overnight which will hopefully be better (quicker drying anyways.....I only have so many clothes airers!LOL).


----------



## Beth235

@catz4m8z oh no is this a new medication for Adam? Sorry I must of missed it from a previous post. Is he on it long? I share your pain …. Last Monday Charlie had a accident. He hasn't since his really poorly week in September. He had drank so so much it jist goes right through him. I have him a bath And I tbink it all must of got too much for him. So my duvet suffered . Vet bedding is amazing we've had a peice for years good investment!! Hope you all have a good weekend . Charlie modelling his new coat!


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 glad to hear that Charlie is doing well.He's pictures are fab.Maci's pleased to hear that he's still on the extra rations .Maci's eating is very slow now,I spent a large part of yesterday morning looking for the right shaped bowls for him.He still enjoys his food and treats,it just takes longer and I keep adapting what's suitable for him.I want to slow time down, it's going far too fast!


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth235 said:


> @catz4m8z oh no is this a new medication for Adam? Sorry I must of missed it from a previous post. Is he on it long?
> Charlie modelling his new coat!


Adam is going to be it from now on I think, once you start heart meds its pretty much permanent. Although he was dry in his crate the other night so he will hopefully get used to it.
Even if I dont need the vetbed now its probably one of those things thats just handy to have in with dogs.....like a slip lead or a bottle of Hibiscrub!LOL
(Charlie's bowtie!?:Woot he looks so distinguished!).



Silverpaw said:


> I want to slow time down, it's going far too fast!


If only we could. I suppose all we can do is keep them as happy as we can for as long as possible. Some dogs seem to do better then others though, my mother was telling me about her neighbour who lost her Great Dane at 15 yrs!!:Wideyed That has to be some sort of a record!!
And on that note Hannah and Heidi are still pottering along quite happily with no problems...I sometimes forget that they are the same age as Adam, just not giving me any problems as yet!


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z 15 years does sound pretty remarkable for a Great Dane .To be honest, I know I'm lucky with Maci,he's amazing for his age (and in every other way).He's still enjoying life,we just have to tweak how we do things a bit, like softer treats,different shaped bowls etc.Just small things that make a big difference to a dog in their advancing years.I still find it remarkable how dogs manage to age so beautifully.
Hannah and Heidi sound great,long may they continue to be youthful.I'd say it's a female thing but a glance in the mirror suggests otherwise :Hilarious.


----------



## MollySmith

I guess I should add Molly here as she's 10 and a bit - bring a rescue I'm guessing! She's got a few more lumps and the vet wants her to lose a kg or two but she's so far alright. Up for walks when we can raise her from the sleep Olympics and runs around the garden hoping for a squirrel. Still plays tuggies.

We are back from Danscombe Mine in Cornwall which has 39 open tread metal stairs and we were prepared for one of us to kip on the sofa with her but she made it to the top all three nights.


----------



## Silverpaw

MollySmith said:


> I guess I should add Molly here as she's 10 and a bit - bring a rescue I'm guessing! She's got a few more lumps and the vet wants her to lose a kg or two but she's so far alright. Up for walks when we can raise her from the sleep Olympics and runs around the garden hoping for a squirrel. Still plays tuggies.
> 
> We are back from Danscombe Mine in Cornwall which has 39 open tread metal stairs and we were prepared for one of us to kip on the sofa with her but she made it to the top all three nights.
> View attachment 478200
> View attachment 478201


Molly looks beautiful, what a lovely shiny coat.Maci sympathies with her about having to keep an eye on her weight .
She sounds very sprightly managing all those steps on holiday.
Looking forward to hearing more of her adventures.Older dogs are so beautiful and Molly looks like she will develop the perfect grey muzzle .


----------



## MollySmith

Silverpaw said:


> Molly looks beautiful, what a lovely shiny coat.Maci sympathies with her about having to keep an eye on her weight .
> She sounds very sprightly managing all those steps on holiday.
> Looking forward to hearing more of her adventures.Older dogs are so beautiful and Molly looks like she will develop the perfect grey muzzle .


Thank you so much, she's ageing rather well and will appreciate and preen at your words


----------



## Silverpaw

MollySmith said:


> Thank you so much, she's ageing rather well and will appreciate and preen at your words


Ahh, bless her, she's beautiful X


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw have you had any luck with your bowl hunting? Charlie has two slow feeders. One easy for AM one more difficult for PM but I often help ! As he got older he struggled with getting kibbles now he's on raw for his kidneys it's easier. What is Maci managing to eat? Charlie is still doing ok a little more tierd this week but ok. I know what you mean I wish time would slow down:/. Each day I'm terrified he will take another turn. Took him to get re weighed still no gain despite sardines and extra treats he certainly looking less muscly on his front and back. So hard to get the balance right of being careful but trying to help him gain!


----------



## Beth235

@catz4m8z vet bedding is so handy!!! In the car too. I hope Adams settled down a bit on his new meds? Thanks !! The bow tie was a early birthday pressie for him. From a website called bowwoz based In Scotland lovely things


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw have you had any luck with your bowl hunting? Charlie has two slow feeders. One easy for AM one more difficult for PM but I often help ! As he got older he struggled with getting kibbles now he's on raw for his kidneys it's easier. What is Maci managing to eat? Charlie is still doing ok a little more tierd this week but ok. I know what you mean I wish time would slow down:/. Each day I'm terrified he will take another turn. Took him to get re weighed still no gain despite sardines and extra treats he certainly looking less muscly on his front and back. So hard to get the balance right of being careful but trying to help him gain!


Hi,yes,I found a couple of bowls that are a better shape for him now that the 'usual' dog bowl shape.The one that seems to really be working is a pie dish :Hilarious, it's not very big but about right now that he's having more smaller meals.He's a very steady eater now but really enjoys his food.He still has his likimats sometimes but doesn't clear them off like he used to.He eats a range of wet food from the lower fat end of the scale, have to be careful because his tum can be very sensitive.He does really well on Lily's Kitchen Recovery Recipe (only that and their Lean Machine are low enough fat for him), Nature's Menu light,Burns and Naturediet fish.He has others that I use alongside these,such as Forthglade just beef (all their others are too high fat) and Tribal fish,so that he doesn't develop allergies from having the same food all the time.I also cook him some white fish sometimes,he can no longer tolerate salmon or tuna or anything with glucosamine in it,so have to be careful about the senior ranges.I study all the labels very carefully , I'd probably get done for loitering in the pet store if they didn't know me so well:Smuggrin.Treats have had to be updated as he's diet/teeth have changed.He likes his home made Gummies,so they've been added to his range.
Glad to hear that little Charlie is doing ok.I guess his weight will drop as he loses muscle mass but I can get imagine the strain of trying to keep it on him.It can be hard not to over worry about everything,even when our boys are doing well given their age/circumstances.We need to keep reminding ourselves that they are oblivious to our concerns and much more interested in just getting on with their wonderful lives.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw sounds like Maci is having a yummy diet!! I use to give Charlie Lilly's with burns before his diagnosis. He loved it! Yes Charlie does manage to get all the off the licki mat too think it looks fiddly In fairness! Oh the bowl sounds fab would appreciate if you send a link if ok please . Charlie does struggle a little I often get the last out he just stares until I hlp! Got the little guy reweughed last night. He's gone from 5.6 to 5.8 kg. So that is fab. Sardines are paying off! Although he's got a poorly Tum this morning- no idea why :/. Hope you guys all have a good weekend! Hete is Charlie hoping he can get on the cat walk soon


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw sounds like Maci is having a yummy diet!! I use to give Charlie Lilly's with burns before his diagnosis. He loved it! Yes Charlie does manage to get all the off the licki mat too think it looks fiddly In fairness! Oh the bowl sounds fab would appreciate if you send a link if ok please . Charlie does struggle a little I often get the last out he just stares until I hlp! Got the little guy reweughed last night. He's gone from 5.6 to 5.8 kg. So that is fab. Sardines are paying off! Although he's got a poorly Tum this morning- no idea why :/. Hope you guys all have a good weekend! Hete is Charlie hoping he can get on the cat walk soon


Sorry no link to Maci's bowls because they didn't come from online store.I have taken a pic though.The white enamel one, which was labelled a pie dish,is working splendidly at the moment.It came from a local market.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw sounds like Maci is having a yummy diet!! I use to give Charlie Lilly's with burns before his diagnosis. He loved it! Yes Charlie does manage to get all the off the licki mat too think it looks fiddly In fairness! Oh the bowl sounds fab would appreciate if you send a link if ok please . Charlie does struggle a little I often get the last out he just stares until I hlp! Got the little guy reweughed last night. He's gone from 5.6 to 5.8 kg. So that is fab. Sardines are paying off! Although he's got a poorly Tum this morning- no idea why :/. Hope you guys all have a good weekend! Hete is Charlie hoping he can get on the cat walk soon


Well done on getting Charlie's weight up.Hope his tum settles quickly.It looks like Charlie is more than ready for the cat walk.Maci likes the sound of that, although I think he has chasing small furry creatures in mind more than this season's canine fashion's .







Pic taken on a picnic at the common yesterday.Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Jacknmack10

So pleased I found this thread as my oldie is 15 years and 8 months old and I need support :Arghh . He's called Mack and is sort of a rescue, we've had him since he was 8 years old. He's as stubborn as a mule but a great little personality .


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> So pleased I found this thread as my oldie is 15 years and 8 months old and I need support :Arghh . He's called Mack and is sort of a rescue, we've had him since he was 8 years old. He's as stubborn as a mule but a great little personality .


Ahh, welcome to the oldies thread,Mack sounds like a character.He's a grand old age, how's he doing? Looking forward to hearing more about him.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Lovely reading about the oldies, they worry us so much but to them life continues as normal, a bit slower but they, unlike us sadly, live in the now, not yesterday or tomorrow. As long as they have our love, support, food & water a walk when able & or course TREATS they are happy. Its left for us to worry about them & so we should. Such wonderful creatures, give so much and ask so little. Its us who are the lucky ones allowed to share their lives with us.


----------



## Silverpaw

DaisyBluebell said:


> Lovely reading about the oldies, they worry us so much but to them life continues as normal, a bit slower but they, unlike us sadly, live in the now, not yesterday or tomorrow. As long as they have our love, support, food & water a walk when able & or course TREATS they are happy. Its left for us to worry about them & so we should. Such wonderful creatures, give so much and ask so little. Its us who are the lucky ones allowed to share their lives with us.


My sentiments entirely,DaisyBluebell.I told my partner not to worry about something with Maci the other day (I think I was taking him to have his claws cut, which he's become increasingly adverse to )His reply was that he doesn't worry about Maci,I worry enough for both of us :Banghead.Strange really because Maci brings me more joy than anyone or anything else in my life,I suppose the two go together.


----------



## Beth235

@Silverpaw oh that photo of Maci just adorable. He looks well!! Love the bowls. Very smart. Foes he approve? We're not having a good weekend. Charlie has colitis - again. It's got massively worse since Friday so emergency vets. He can't afford to loose any weight / get dehydrated . He's been up all night ( so have we!). He's exhausted. Hope everyone having a good weekend. A photo of the poorly boy


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw oh that photo of Maci just adorable. He looks well!! Love the bowls. Very smart. Foes he approve? We're not having a good weekend. Charlie has colitis - again. It's got massively worse since Friday so emergency vets. He can't afford to loose any weight / get dehydrated . He's been up all night ( so have we!). He's exhausted. Hope everyone having a good weekend. A photo of the poorly boy


So sorry that Charlie is poorly, what a sweetie he looks in his pic.What treatment did he get from the vet?Did it include rehydration fluid?I always keep some Oralade in for Maci, it's useful if he's traveling when it's warm etc, very palatable.I don't know if Charlie could have something like that, you'd obviously need to check but I certainly find it useful for Maci.Do you know what sparked the colitis off? Hope little Charlie is feeling better soon,bless him.
The white bowl is working very well at the moment,we just have to keep adjusting things as they progress with our oldies, don't we? Hope your weekend gets better.


----------



## margy

Beth235 said:


> @Silverpaw oh that photo of Maci just adorable. He looks well!! Love the bowls. Very smart. Foes he approve? We're not having a good weekend. Charlie has colitis - again. It's got massively worse since Friday so emergency vets. He can't afford to loose any weight / get dehydrated . He's been up all night ( so have we!). He's exhausted. Hope everyone having a good weekend. A photo of the poorly boy


Hope little Charlie picks up today he looks comfy snuggled in his blanket. It's awful seeing them poorly.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

How is Charlie doing? So hard to see them poorly & you feel so helpless. Good idea about the Oralade for rehydration. Emma is a little s## for drinking, rather not driking, especially when she actually needs it! I now resort to a pipette/syringe to get water in her when I feel she needs it and she feels she does not! Any idea as to what has caused Charlies flare up?


----------



## catz4m8z

Jacknmack10 said:


> So pleased I found this thread as my oldie is 15 years and 8 months old and I need support :Arghh . He's called Mack and is sort of a rescue, we've had him since he was 8 years old. He's as stubborn as a mule but a great little personality .


aww, he is a cutie. What a great age though, hopefully he will keep you busy for some time to come!



Beth235 said:


> We're not having a good weekend. Charlie has colitis - again. It's got massively worse since Friday so emergency vets.


oh dear, poor Charlie. Fingers and paws crossed that he is feeling abit better now.

Ive got Adams follow up appt at the vets today. The meds have made such a huge difference that I imagine he will be on them long term now. 
Only downside is that Ive had to wash Adams bedding for the third time as he wet in his crate. Even though the nights he was crated he got his water tablet at 4pm he still cant go through the night very well (probably because the tablets make him drink more then normal).
What I might have to do is change my crate/rotate schedule so that Alfie is crated every night and Adam is out. Not very fair to Alf but TBH Adam really doesnt like his crate at all whereas Alf loves his and often spends alot of his 'out' time in it too so hopefully they will adjust ok.
My other Oldies are fine. Heidi is still a hyperactive jack-in the-box and Hannah has decided that I might have to get up super early now to walk the dogs but that is no reason that she should have to go too! Hannah apparently does not do walks before the sun comes up.


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z glad to hear that Adam's meds are working,hope vet check goes well.It sounds like he's going to enjoy being out of his crate, it's good that Alfie enjoys it,so you needn't feel guilty .
Heidi sounds like a lot of fun and I'm with Hannah on giving the early mornings a miss , especially now it's getting cooler and darker.We are enjoying the worsening weather thought,it suits Maci much better.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, back from the vets and everything is fine! Adam has lost a little bit of weight but the vet said its fine and its not a huge amount. He gave us another 3mths of furosemide and a prescription for vetmedin (apparently its stupidly expensive to get via the vet so he offered a prescription straight away!).
I dont have a phone yet though so I just dragged my friend round to order it on hers.
oh, and Adam got to make lots of new friends in the waiting room so that was a bonus!
(and can I just say there was the most gorgeous oldie in the waiting room! A golden cocker who was practically all white and clearly mostly blind and deaf. Looked like such a sweetheart and his owner had him wrapped up in a nice cosy coat).


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> well, back from the vets and everything is fine! Adam has lost a little bit of weight but the vet said its fine and its not a huge amount. He gave us another 3mths of furosemide and a prescription for vetmedin (apparently its stupidly expensive to get via the vet so he offered a prescription straight away!).
> I dont have a phone yet though so I just dragged my friend round to order it on hers.
> oh, and Adam got to make lots of new friends in the waiting room so that was a bonus!
> (and can I just say there was the most gorgeous oldie in the waiting room! A golden cocker who was practically all white and clearly mostly blind and deaf. Looked like such a sweetheart and his owner had him wrapped up in a nice cosy coat).


Brilliant that the meds are working well.I seem to remember that the Vetmedin was a bit pricey back when my old girl had it but she did brilliantly on it.It's great when the waiting room experience sets the visit up well, little Adam sounds like a real star .
Ahh, the little oldie in the waiting room sounds beautiful.It's always good to see they are being cherished rather than discarded.
Taking Maci to his physiotherapy session this morning.He gets the usual physio and laser treatment and when he does his little exercises at the end,he gets treats:Wacky.We have a little constitutional en route,he'll have his lunch when he gets home and then sleep for the rest of the afternoon.
Hope Adam's new sleeping arrangements are working for him and Alfie.There's never a dull moment with the oldies is there :Hilarious.
Text from vets to say Maci's repeat prescription is ready for collection,so we'll pick it up on our way home from physiur oldies keep us on our toes don't they?:Hilarious.


----------



## Beth235

Charlie seems to be doing better this week after w trip to the vets on Monday. It seems now he has a weekend immune system ( his bloods show low white blood cell and the toxins in his body don’t help ) have caused the colitis. After 3 injections ( can’t remember exactly which !) and some digestive paste be seems to be ok. So stressful he seems to really vary day by day but currently he’s ok ! Stressful to say the least. He did celebrate his 13th birthday yesterday. There have Ben days I didn’t tbink he would so I feel very proud ☺ I hope everyone and pups are doing well ?


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 said:


> Charlie seems to be doing better this week after w trip to the vets on Monday. It seems now he has a weekend immune system ( his bloods show low white blood cell and the toxins in his body don't help ) have caused the colitis. After 3 injections ( can't remember exactly which !) and some digestive paste be seems to be ok. So stressful he seems to really vary day by day but currently he's ok ! Stressful to say the least. He did celebrate his 13th birthday yesterday. There have Ben days I didn't tbink he would so I feel very proud ☺ I hope everyone and pups are doing well ?


Happy birthday for yesterday, beautiful Charlie.Glad your tum was feeling better for your birthday treats .Maci sends you big birthday woofs.
I'm not surprised you're proud of him reaching his teens but I think you should be proud of yourself too.You're love,care and dedication to the little fella has got him through so much,long may it continue.
I don't know if he could have it with his kidneys and his meds,but does he have a probiotic regularly (if he can)?I put Maci on them as soon as he arrived because of his terrible start in life.I also keep some prokolin in for when he needs it, obviously not instead of a vet visit if required but on occasions it settles things down quickly.Again I don't know if Charlie could have it or if it would help but vet could advise.
Maci's doing well at the moment.Planning his fireworks escape break (all being well).He's having his bloods done later in the month,so crossing everything that things haven't deteriorated.
Love Charlie's pics,he's a very smart boy.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Birthday Charlie!:Woot Hope everyone elses oldies are feeling chipper today.

Adam is currently giving my washing machine a workout as he managed to wet his bed yesterday and my bed too! Still hoping that he gets used to the furosemide and gets abit better about weeing. In the meantime I have bought a washable incontinence pad to go on the bed (luckily he only ever sleeps in the same spot) so at least I'll only have to wash that and the sheet next time.
Maybe it was coz he was tired from his walks. I realiesed that Adam and Hannah had been out for an hour and a half all together yesterday...admittedly it was slow pottering on lead but not bad for a couple of 13 yr olds!


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope all the oldies have had a good weekend, despite the weather.Maci's has been a bit different because he had his massage on Saturday because,all being well,we are going to get off tomorrow for his firework escape break.He has a rest day after his deep muscle massage,so his break would have been cut short if his massage was on Tuesday (which it usually is).So, it's been a quiet R and R day for him today.He doesn't travel quite as easily as he used to,so we have more comfort stops, including a longer picnic type break at the halfway (ish) point.He's supervised his bag being packed to make sure his treats went in His food has gone ahead with his human dad today but he has quite a lot of other luggage :Smuggrin.Does anyone else find that the oldies don't travel light?


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Happy Birthday Charlie!:Woot Hope everyone elses oldies are feeling chipper today.
> 
> Adam is currently giving my washing machine a workout as he managed to wet his bed yesterday and my bed too! Still hoping that he gets used to the furosemide and gets abit better about weeing. In the meantime I have bought a washable incontinence pad to go on the bed (luckily he only ever sleeps in the same spot) so at least I'll only have to wash that and the sheet next time.
> Maybe it was coz he was tired from his walks. I realiesed that Adam and Hannah had been out for an hour and a half all together yesterday...admittedly it was slow pottering on lead but not bad for a couple of 13 yr olds!


Ahh, hope you get some dry nights.An hour and a half sounds like a good old potter.I think it's a case of you're as old as you feel and Adam and Hannah obviously don't feel their 13 years.They must be keeping you exercises too .


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Sounding like all good news for our oldies which is lovely to hear. 
I did laugh about Oldies not traveling light tho. Emma is 4 & has her own overnight bag with her name printed on it! Even that is not big enough to accompany the bits n pieces she likes to have with her & the football takes up a lot of room believe me!


----------



## Twiggy

I've just had three hellish days with Tremor and we were beginning to think her time was up. She was fine on Friday and accompanied the other two on their twice daily walk and eating normally. Saturday morning she didn't want her breakfast and appeared unsettled so off to the vets we went. Unfortunately, due to Covid, they are still taking the dogs from you in the car park, and in hindsight I should have told him to be very gentle when he examined her because of her severe arthritis in her feet and hindquarters. I insisted on full bloods being run again and apart from the one raised liver enzyme they were OK for a 13.1/2 yr old dog. He said she had a high temperature and an infection so he gave her a quick acting AB injection and a five day course. When I got her home she was staggering and could hardly move and in great pain. I'm almost certain he hurt her whilst examining her because he did say how bad her arthritis was when he brought her back to me. Yesterday my hubby suggested it might be time and he has never said these things lightly. We haven't slept, have been with her 24/7, gone with her for toilet breaks, etc. Anyway the good news is this morning she seems a lot better; ate her breakfast and almost skipped across the patio. Phew........!!


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Tremor, not the best weekend then! At least she is feeling better now. It sounds like she is still enjoying life even with her arthritis though, hopefully those ABs will do the trick.


----------



## Twiggy

catz4m8z said:


> Poor Tremor, not the best weekend then! At least she is feeling better now. It sounds like she is still enjoying life even with her arthritis though, hopefully those ABs will do the trick.


No certainly not a good week-end. I know she's on borrowed time but hopefully it's not that time yet. I'm going to ring the vets later to discuss NSAIDS. I know because of the raised liver enzyme they are probably reluctant to prescribe them but I can't have her in such pain. I mentioned again on Saturday Librela but at the moment they are having sourcing issues.


----------



## Silverpaw

DaisyBluebell said:


> Sounding like all good news for our oldies which is lovely to hear.
> I did laugh about Oldies not traveling light tho. Emma is 4 & has her own overnight bag with her name printed on it! Even that is not big enough to accompany the bits n pieces she likes to have with her & the football takes up a lot of room believe me!


It sounds like Emma travels in style .One of our previous precious dogs was a keen football player,so trips accompanied by a football are familiar.He was such fun.Maci has his stroller with him too,so that takes a bit of space up.I do his packing with great care and throw a few things in a bag for me :Hilarious.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> I've just had three hellish days with Tremor and we were beginning to think her time was up. She was fine on Friday and accompanied the other two on their twice daily walk and eating normally. Saturday morning she didn't want her breakfast and appeared unsettled so off to the vets we went. Unfortunately, due to Covid, they are still taking the dogs from you in the car park, and in hindsight I should have told him to be very gentle when he examined her because of her severe arthritis in her feet and hindquarters. I insisted on full bloods being run again and apart from the one raised liver enzyme they were OK for a 13.1/2 yr old dog. He said she had a high temperature and an infection so he gave her a quick acting AB injection and a five day course. When I got her home she was staggering and could hardly move and in great pain. I'm almost certain he hurt her whilst examining her because he did say how bad her arthritis was when he brought her back to me. Yesterday my hubby suggested it might be time and he has never said these things lightly. We haven't slept, have been with her 24/7, gone with her for toilet breaks, etc. Anyway the good news is this morning she seems a lot better; ate her breakfast and almost skipped across the patio. Phew........!!


Ahh,poor Tremor, bless her.Thank goodness she's looking better.Fingers and paws crossed for her.


----------



## Jacknmack10

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, welcome to the oldies thread,Mack sounds like a character.He's a grand old age, how's he doing? Looking forward to hearing more about him.


Thank you very much. He seems to be at the vets every other week for one thing or another, although I'm very thankful for nothing sinister. He's had an on going problem with his bottom for some time but the vet seems to have finally sorted that out


catz4m8z said:


> aww, he is a cutie. What a great age though, hopefully he will keep you busy for some time to come!. Thank you. Yes, he's doing well for his age I am grateful for that. He's a wonderful companion to me .Hope all the other oldies on here are doing ok xx
> 
> oh dear, poor Charlie. Fingers and paws crossed that he is feeling abit better now.
> 
> Ive got Adams follow up appt at the vets today. The meds have made such a huge difference that I imagine he will be on them long term now.
> Only downside is that Ive had to wash Adams bedding for the third time as he wet in his crate. Even though the nights he was crated he got his water tablet at 4pm he still cant go through the night very well (probably because the tablets make him drink more then normal).
> What I might have to do is change my crate/rotate schedule so that Alfie is crated every night and Adam is out. Not very fair to Alf but TBH Adam really doesnt like his crate at all whereas Alf loves his and often spends alot of his 'out' time in it too so hopefully they will adjust ok.
> My other Oldies are fine. Heidi is still a hyperactive jack-in the-box and Hannah has decided that I might have to get up super early now to walk the dogs but that is no reason that she should have to go too! Hannah apparently does not do walks before the sun comes up.


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> Thank you very much. He seems to be at the vets every other week for one thing or another, although I'm very thankful for nothing sinister. He's had an on going problem with his bottom for some time but the vet seems to have finally sorted that out


Good to hear that one of Mack's issues has been sorted .What are the others he has,does he have arthritis/mobility issues?Is he on any ongoing medication and how are his teeth?
Maci sends him a woof, from one oldie to another .


----------



## Jacknmack10

Silverpaw said:


> Good to hear that one of Mack's issues has been sorted .What are the others he has,does he have arthritis/mobility issues?Is he on any ongoing medication and how are his teeth?
> Maci sends him a woof, from one oldie to another .


 yes it's such a relief.. He does have arthritis too, he has a weakness in his right front leg which gives him a limp from time to time. He's also quite deaf, although he's always had selective hearing He's not on any medication at the moment, I feel very lucky really.. A hello woof to Maci from Mack So how old is Maci? I hope he's in good health.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,poor Tremor, bless her.Thank goodness she's looking better.Fingers and paws crossed for her.


Well Tremor's been back to the vets this morning and has another 5 days of antibiotics. He examined her anus and thinks that's where the infection might be but at least her temperature is back to normal and she's moving a lot better. He has also prescribed Tramadol which she can have when needed alongside the paracetamol. We'll see how the next week goes.


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> yes it's such a relief.. He does have arthritis too, he has a weakness in his right front leg which gives him a limp from time to time. He's also quite deaf, although he's always had selective hearing He's not on any medication at the moment, I feel very lucky really.. A hello woof to Maci from Mack So how old is Maci? I hope he's in good health.


Sounds like he's doing really well,I think they all get a few creaks with age.Does he have supplements for his arthritis?
Maci is very nearly 16.He's doing amazingly well really,he's had lots of issues but come through them with a waggy tail.He's been with us for over 8years,prior to that he was on the streets in Romania.He was hit by a car and was lucky to survive but it did get him into rescue.We were aware of his issues when we had him, to be honest, his chances of finding a home sounded fairy remote,his health issues meant that he was not really insurable,so,as the saying goes,the rest is history.He is the most amazing little dog.Along the way,his damaged leg has had to be amputated and his spleen removed.He has issues with his liver,for which he has medication and we have to watch his diet.He has his bloods monitored regularly.He has physiotherapy and canine massage sessions to help with the overcompensation issues from his missing leg.He has Librela injections for some arthritis in his front legs.He's a real old man now but a total treasure.He still enjoys his outings,we have a sniff and stroll rather than walks now and he uses a stroller when we walk a bit further.Overall,he's taking things a lot easier but still enjoying life.
Our oldies are pretty high maintenance, aren't they but so worth it.
Maci sends a greeting back to Mack and a picture taken yesterday on his little break away avoiding the fireworks.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> Well Tremor's been back to the vets this morning and has another 5 days of antibiotics. He examined her anus and thinks that's where the infection might be but at least her temperature is back to normal and she's moving a lot better. He has also prescribed Tramadol which she can have when needed alongside the paracetamol. We'll see how the next week goes.


Pleased to hear that things are moving in the right direction.Thanks for letting us know, I'd been thinking about her.These oldies certainly know how to give us a fright, don't they?.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Pleased to hear that things are moving in the right direction.Thanks for letting us know, I'd been thinking about her.These oldies certainly know how to give us a fright, don't they?.


Thank you. Yes they certainly worry us stupid at times.


----------



## catz4m8z

Hi everyone, hope your oldies are doing well!
We had an unexpected start today and Adam got his walk an hour earlier then normal because he wet my bed (luckily the incontinence sheet I put on the bed worked a treat!). Hannah is still boycotting early morning walks though so she didnt go.
She did come out for the lunchtime walk though and TBH seems happiest with just the one walk a day at the moment. Adam is happiest with _all_ the walks though and even though he seems to have abit of a hitch in his step (arthritis in his elbows I think) he still never turns down the chance to go out...
in fact Heidi is off to the vets later to get her claws clipped and I imagine Adam will want to go as well.


----------



## Jacknmack10

Silverpaw said:


> Sounds like he's doing really well,I think they all get a few creaks with age.Does he have supplements for his arthritis?
> Maci is very nearly 16.He's doing amazingly well really,he's had lots of issues but come through them with a waggy tail.He's been with us for over 8years,prior to that he was on the streets in Romania.He was hit by a car and was lucky to survive but it did get him into rescue.We were aware of his issues when we had him, to be honest, his chances of finding a home sounded fairy remote,his health issues meant that he was not really insurable,so,as the saying goes,the rest is history.He is the most amazing little dog.Along the way,his damaged leg has had to be amputated and his spleen removed.He has issues with his liver,for which he has medication and we have to watch his diet.He has his bloods monitored regularly.He has physiotherapy and canine massage sessions to help with the overcompensation issues from his missing leg.He has Librela injections for some arthritis in his front legs.He's a real old man now but a total treasure.He still enjoys his outings,we have a sniff and stroll rather than walks now and he uses a stroller when we walk a bit further.Overall,he's taking things a lot easier but still enjoying life.
> Our oldies are pretty high maintenance, aren't they but so worth it.
> Maci sends a greeting back to Mack and a picture taken yesterday on his little break away avoiding the fireworks.


. I give him yumove for his joints but for his age I can't complain really. I just worry because I know he's near the end of a dog's lifespan. I feel so emotional hearing about dear Maci, he is beautiful & so very lucky to have been saved and then adopted by you. Bless you. I would love to offer a home to a Romanian dog, I know they have a massive strray dog crisis in that country. Maci sounds such an amazing and resilient boy, and what a special person you are too


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Hi everyone, hope your oldies are doing well!
> We had an unexpected start today and Adam got his walk an hour earlier then normal because he wet my bed (luckily the incontinence sheet I put on the bed worked a treat!). Hannah is still boycotting early morning walks though so she didnt go.
> She did come out for the lunchtime walk though and TBH seems happiest with just the one walk a day at the moment. Adam is happiest with _all_ the walks though and even though he seems to have abit of a hitch in his step (arthritis in his elbows I think) he still never turns down the chance to go out...
> in fact Heidi is off to the vets later to get her claws clipped and I imagine Adam will want to go as well.


Maci's doing ok, thanks.Going on sniff and strolls and stroller rides rather than walks.Fortunatley he enjoys being in his stroller, it's a bit of a life saver really because he still benefits from the stimulation of being out.
Well done installing the incontinence sheet,the right tools for the job certainly make life easier, don't they.
Hope Heidi's claw clip went ok, Maci's become more sensitive about having his done as he gets older.He has dark claws,so only gets a bit taken off at a time and they grow so fast.In fact, I think I'd better book him in again.He says it's the only time that having a leg missing is a good thing .


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> . I give him yumove for his joints but for his age I can't complain really. I just worry because I know he's near the end of a dog's lifespan. I feel so emotional hearing about dear Maci, he is beautiful & so very lucky to have been saved and then adopted by you. Bless you. I would love to offer a home to a Romanian dog, I know they have a massive strray dog crisis in that country. Maci sounds such an amazing and resilient boy, and what a special person you are too


Maci has yumove too but I have to chop his up now because it's too much of a challenge for his old teeth .I know, it's horrible knowing that whatever happens,they can't keep carrying on.I have to remind myself how lucky I am to still have him with me and enjoy the precious time we still have together.
Ahh, bless you but I think it was me who was lucky to have Maci trusted to us.He's absolutely wonderful but it hasn't always been easy.Trust will always be a big issue for him and there are some people/dogs that he will never trust, although this is much less now.It's been really rewarding seeing his world view change from one where he thought everyone/everything was going to harm him to his starting point now,on most occasions,that he is going to be liked and accepted.In those situations,he is the calmest,sweetest little dog imaginable.
Hope Mack is having a good weekend.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's doing ok, thanks.Going on sniff and strolls and stroller rides rather than walks.Fortunatley he enjoys being in his stroller, it's a bit of a life saver really because he still benefits from the stimulation of being out.
> Well done installing the incontinence sheet,the right tools for the job certainly make life easier, don't they.
> Hope Heidi's claw clip went ok, Maci's become more sensitive about having his done as he gets older.He has dark claws,so only gets a bit taken off at a time and they grow so fast.In fact, I think I'd better book him in again.He says it's the only time that having a leg missing is a good thing .


Yes they do become more sensitive to having their nails trimmed, probably not helped by arthritis and because their nails thicken with old age. I trim my dogs every two weeks and it's a job I hate, especially the black nails.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> Yes they do become more sensitive to having their nails trimmed, probably not helped by arthritis and because their nails thicken with old age. I trim my dogs every two weeks and it's a job I hate, especially the black nails.


Glad it's not just me then.I had to trim his claws through the first lockdown,when vets couldn't.He's back to the vet nurses doing them now,they are lovely with him but he's not as comfortable about it as when he was younger.I took him in his Thundershirt last time and I think it helped a little, either way he looked very daper .


----------



## Silverpaw

Sorry Jacknmack10,I said that Maci has yumove,he stopped a time ago when he became sensitive to glucosamine and chondroitin and had to stop having anything that contained them (some senior foods do). It's yudigest that he's still on.Things change fairly regularly with his sensitive little tum.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 hope things are ok with you and that little Charlie is doing ok.


----------



## Jacknmack10

Silverpaw said:


> Maci has yumove too but I have to chop his up now because it's too much of a challenge for his old teeth .I know, it's horrible knowing that whatever happens,they can't keep carrying on.I have to remind myself how lucky I am to still have him with me and enjoy the precious time we still have together.
> Ahh, bless you but I think it was me who was lucky to have Maci trusted to us.He's absolutely wonderful but it hasn't always been easy.Trust will always be a big issue for him and there are some people/dogs that he will never trust, although this is much less now.It's been really rewarding seeing his world view change from one where he thought everyone/everything was going to harm him to his starting point now,on most occasions,that he is going to be liked and accepted.In those situations,he is the calmest,sweetest little dog imaginable.
> Hope Mack is having a good weekend.


It upsets me to think of Maci in his past life and what he might have gone through, it's little wonder many of these dogs have issues. You are a wonderful person for adopting him and giving him a chance to be loved like he deserves. It must be incredibly rewarding to see the progress he's made, to make him happy. Bless you for giving him a fulfilled life.

Mack had a good weekend considering it was bonfire weekend. His partial deafness meant the fireworks didn't bother him at all this year . See, there is one bonus to growing old



Silverpaw said:


> Sorry Jacknmack10,I said that Maci has yumove,he stopped a time ago when he became sensitive to glucosamine and chondroitin and had to stop having anything that contained them (some senior foods do). It's yudigest that he's still on.Things change fairly regularly with his sensitive little tum.


That's ok, but thank you x


----------



## catz4m8z

Jacknmack10 said:


> Mack had a good weekend considering it was bonfire weekend. His partial deafness meant the fireworks didn't bother him at all this year . See, there is one bonus to growing old


yup, I wouldnt be upset if my oldest 2 were abit deaf around fireworks night. As is was Hannah was terrified and couldnt stop shaking and panting and I thought Adam was ok coz he was just curled up quietly at my feet. Turned out he was just too scared to move and was lying in a puddle of wee. Poor boy was dripping wet too as he was on the laminate floor.

No more fireworks though so everybody is back to normal. Hannah is still refusing early morning walks, Adam had an accident on his vetbed this morning (although its getting better) and Heidi is still highly strung little lunatic!
oh, and Ive noticed that Adam and Hannah are randomly finding the steps into the garden too difficult. TBF it is annoying that the top step is really high but every so often they will just stand and look at me until I lift them up or down.


----------



## Jacknmack10

catz4m8z said:


> yup, I wouldnt be upset if my oldest 2 were abit deaf around fireworks night. As is was Hannah was terrified and couldnt stop shaking and panting and I thought Adam was ok coz he was just curled up quietly at my feet. Turned out he was just too scared to move and was lying in a puddle of wee. Poor boy was dripping wet too as he was on the laminate floor.
> 
> No more fireworks though so everybody is back to normal. Hannah is still refusing early morning walks, Adam had an accident on his vetbed this morning (although its getting better) and Heidi is still highly strung little lunatic!
> oh, and Ive noticed that Adam and Hannah are randomly finding the steps into the garden too difficult. TBF it is annoying that the top step is really high but every so often they will just stand and look at me until I lift them up or down.


That is so sad, poor little things. So glad they're over it. When Mack had better hearing, like your Hannah, he would shake and pant, no matter what I tried nothing could comfort him. I really hate fireworks.


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> It upsets me to think of Maci in his past life and what he might have gone through, it's little wonder many of these dogs have issues. You are a wonderful person for adopting him and giving him a chance to be loved like he deserves. It must be incredibly rewarding to see the progress he's made, to make him happy. Bless you for giving him a fulfilled life.
> 
> Mack had a good weekend considering it was bonfire weekend. His partial deafness meant the fireworks didn't bother him at all this year . See, there is one bonus to growing old
> 
> That's ok, but thank you x


Maci's list a lot of his hearing too.It's one of those times when I think the saying 'every cloud has a silver lining' is very apt.
Hope Mack is continuing to do ok.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> yup, I wouldnt be upset if my oldest 2 were abit deaf around fireworks night. As is was Hannah was terrified and couldnt stop shaking and panting and I thought Adam was ok coz he was just curled up quietly at my feet. Turned out he was just too scared to move and was lying in a puddle of wee. Poor boy was dripping wet too as he was on the laminate floor.
> 
> No more fireworks though so everybody is back to normal. Hannah is still refusing early morning walks, Adam had an accident on his vetbed this morning (although its getting better) and Heidi is still highly strung little lunatic!
> oh, and Ive noticed that Adam and Hannah are randomly finding the steps into the garden too difficult. TBF it is annoying that the top step is really high but every so often they will just stand and look at me until I lift them up or down.


Welcome to the world of being a dog Sherpa .Maci's lifted up and down steps, into/out of the car/on/off bed and sofa etc to help take the strain off his little legs.Thank goodness he's not bigger.It's really cute when they look at you and indicate what they want.Maci has trained us well and is pleased to hear that Adam and Hannah are training you too!


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope all our pet forum oldies are going into the winter ok.Maci's gone on to Gabapentin,which he's had in the past.So far,so good on it. He had his bloods done today,so we'll see how things are looking when we get the results.The waiting is awful, although Maci doesn't think it's anything like as bad as going without his breakfast this morning (it's a fasting blood test).


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> View attachment 479383
> 
> Hope all our pet forum oldies are going into the winter ok.Maci's gone on to Gabapentin,which he's had in the past.So far,so good on it. He had his bloods done today,so we'll see how things are looking when we get the results.The waiting is awful, although Maci doesn't think it's anything like as bad as going without his breakfast this morning (it's a fasting blood test).


Tremor is doing OK. I've started giving her half a Tramadol tablet as well as her Paracetamol and it seems to be helping.
I also have two questions:
For those of you that take your dogs for water treadmill treatment; are they rinsed beforehand and then thoroughly shampooed and rinsed afterwards? Plus how are they dried? I haven't taken Tremor since her infection and have been taking Holly instead but I'm also certain that when I went to a physio that also used a water treadmill as part of her treatment just before Covid she simply rinsed the dog's legs.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> Tremor is doing OK. I've started giving her half a Tramadol tablet as well as her Paracetamol and it seems to be helping.
> I also have two questions:
> For those of you that take your dogs for water treadmill treatment; are they rinsed beforehand and then thoroughly shampooed and rinsed afterwards? Plus how are they dried? I haven't taken Tremor since her infection and have been taking Holly instead but I'm also certain that when I went to a physio that also used a water treadmill as part of her treatment just before Covid she simply rinsed the dog's legs.


Glad Tremor is doing ok, bless her.
Maci started his water therapy in a water treadmill but I'm struggling to remember what the procedure was.I think he still went in the dog bathtub for showering down but only the bottom half of him that was wet.I never had him shampooed, including when he went in the hydrotherapy pool,just showered off in clear water (just because I'm not a fan of regular bathing dogs).He was dried off with one of those super absorbent things that are used to absorb water from soggy doggy's (can't remember the name but very effective),then towel dried.There was a blaster type dryer available but Maci wouldn't have been keen on that.I used a little toweling drying coat on him but it didn't cover his legs.


----------



## Jacknmack10

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's list a lot of his hearing too.It's one of those times when I think the saying 'every cloud has a silver lining' is very apt.
> Hope Mack is continuing to do ok.


Mack continues to have a good spell (hope I haven't jinxed him saying this). Thank you for asking after him love.



Silverpaw said:


> View attachment 479383
> 
> Hope all our pet forum oldies are going into the winter ok.Maci's gone on to Gabapentin,which he's had in the past.So far,so good on it. He had his bloods done today,so we'll see how things are looking when we get the results.The waiting is awful, although Maci doesn't think it's anything like as bad as going without his breakfast this morning (it's a fasting blood test).


Its always an anxious time waiting for blood results, I have my fingers crossed and Mack has his little paws crossed it will be good news for dear Maci.
I hope all other oldies are doing ok.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Glad Tremor is doing ok, bless her.
> Maci started his water therapy in a water treadmill but I'm struggling to remember what the procedure was.I think he still went in the dog bathtub for showering down but only the bottom half of him that was wet.I never had him shampooed, including when he went in the hydrotherapy pool,just showered off in clear water (just because I'm not a fan of regular bathing dogs).He was dried off with one of those super absorbent things that are used to absorb water from soggy doggy's (can't remember the name but very effective),then towel dried.There was a blaster type dryer available but Maci wouldn't have been keen on that.I used a little toweling drying coat on him but it didn't cover his legs.


Thanks for that. I'm almost sure none of my dogs have been fully shampooed when they've had water treadmill or pool therapy prior to my current hydro-therapist. I don't like all the natural oils being washed out of their coats, especially at this time of the year.


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> Mack continues to have a good spell (hope I haven't jinxed him saying this). Thank you for asking after him love.
> 
> Its always an anxious time waiting for blood results, I have my fingers crossed and Mack has his little paws crossed it will be good news for dear Maci.
> I hope all other oldies are doing ok.


I hope Mack's good spell is continuing.

Had Maci's blood results this morning,they are usually back a lot quicker so I was starting to get a bit concerned.Anyway,the results are good,so I'm very relieved.His liver enzymes, which are always raised because of the issue with him liver,are stable.The SDMA reading (kidneys) has gone back into the normal range (from 16 last time to 13).So basically,things are looking ok for now.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> I hope Mack's good spell is continuing.
> 
> Had Maci's blood results this morning,they are usually back a lot quicker so I was starting to get a bit concerned.Anyway,the results are good,so I'm very relieved.His liver enzymes, which are always raised because of the issue with him liver,are stable.The SDMA reading (kidneys) has gone back into the normal range (from 16 last time to 23).So basically,things are looking ok for now.


I'm quite lucky as my vets take blood and I get the results whilst I wait, well when their equipment is working otherwise it's 2/3 days.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> I'm quite lucky as my vets take blood and I get the results whilst I wait, well when their equipment is working otherwise it's 2/3 days.


We get some results while we wait but not when it's the full screening that Maci has for his regular senior monitoring.They usually get them back from the lab the next day but it took longer this time for some reason.I'm just pleased that they are ok.He really is a remarkable little dog.


----------



## Jacknmack10

Silverpaw said:


> I hope Mack's good spell is continuing.
> 
> Had Maci's blood results this morning,they are usually back a lot quicker so I was starting to get a bit concerned.Anyway,the results are good,so I'm very relieved.His liver enzymes, which are always raised because of the issue with him liver,are stable.The SDMA reading (kidneys) has gone back into the normal range (from 16 last time to 13).So basically,things are looking ok for now.


Still doing well, thank you.

I'm so glad to hear this good news regarding Maci's results, such a relief for you x


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> Still doing well, thank you.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear this good news regarding Maci's results, such a relief for you x


Thanks, and good to hear that Mack is still doing well.I think we have a couple of remarkable old timers .


----------



## Jacknmack10

Silverpaw said:


> Thanks, and good to hear that Mack is still doing well.I think we have a couple of remarkable old timers .


I think we do


----------



## catz4m8z

Sounds like everybody is doing well!


Poor Adam isnt happy coz I gave him bath last night. Poor boy weed himself whilst asleep in his crate...managed to soak his whole undercarriage. But then he got to have some quality 'wet dog zoomies' afterwards so swings and roundabouts I suppose!!LOL
I dont think anybody is that impressed with the cold weather though. Not alot of woolgathering going on in the garden.its straight out...pee, straight back in again!!


----------



## catz4m8z

oh, also I took Hannah to the vets today! Kinda forgot I was doing that.:Shy

She had a lump come up on her chin about 3 weeks ago so I went to get it looked at. Vet didnt seem unduly concerned and we decided to just keep an eye on it for now (I dont want to put her through an anaesthetic and biopsy unless it starts to look worrying).
She already has a skin tag on her eyelid though....maybe she is just going to be one of those dogs who gets lumpy and bumpy in their old age!LOL


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z it sounds like you've been having a busy time.I hope little Adam has recovered from the shock of having a bath .Poor little Hannah, hope the lump is nothing to worry about and just an 'age bump' bless her.At least it will be monitored now.These oldies certainly keep us on our toes, don't they.Maci has a cyst on his neck, which keeps filling up and being drained when it's getting too big.It's been tested and, given his age,it would only have been surgically removed if it was life threatening.It's a constant monitoring game with them, isn't it?


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope all the oldies coped with the recent cold spell :Arghh.I really don't like snowy/icy conditions and it's quite hard on Maci now, with his mobility.He did ok but we're making the most of a milder day today and are out at a local beauty spot.He's had a sniff,a little stroll,a stroller ride and a picnic (eaten in the car).
His mobility has deteriorated a bit,so he's had some carpal supports (arrived yesterday).Have only got as far as trying them on him so far ,not quite sure how he'll get on with them.He's having his massage on Thursday, with laser treatment,so we'll have a chat about them then.
Going to take him home now,I think he's convinced that I've hidden more picnic somewhere :Hilarious but there's not a crumb left.Even his 3 o'clock tablet has gone.
If anyone has used leg/carpal supports on their canines, I'd be really interested to hear how you got on.


----------



## Twiggy

catz4m8z said:


> oh, also I took Hannah to the vets today! Kinda forgot I was doing that.:Shy
> 
> She had a lump come up on her chin about 3 weeks ago so I went to get it looked at. Vet didnt seem unduly concerned and we decided to just keep an eye on it for now (I dont want to put her through an anaesthetic and biopsy unless it starts to look worrying).
> She already has a skin tag on her eyelid though....maybe she is just going to be one of those dogs who gets lumpy and bumpy in their old age!LOL


My two oldies have quite a lot. Tremor has a large one on her stomach plus skin tags and Holly has one on her back and another on her flank plus a small one of her right leg. They've both been checked out of my vet.


----------



## Silverpaw

Beth235 I don't want to pester you but thinking of you and little Charlie and hoping things are ok.Sending very best wishes from Maci and I.


----------



## Arny

Now that Tilly, age 11, has surpassed the average lifespan of her breed I thought I'd introduce her as a senior.
I adopted her just under two years ago.
She was diagnosed with lumbosacral disease last year and the vet suspects she has cognitive dysfunction.
My previous and only other dog lived till 16 with no chronic conditions, not even arthritis so its been a steep learning curve.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Now that Tilly, age 11, has surpassed the average lifespan of her breed I thought I'd introduce her as a senior.
> I adopted her just under two years ago.
> She was diagnosed with lumbosacral disease last year and the vet suspects she has cognitive dysfunction.
> My previous and only other dog lived till 16 with no chronic conditions, not even arthritis so its been a steep learning curve.
> View attachment 479867


Ahh,Tilly looks beautiful.Lucky girl to have been adopted by you in her senior years.
I can imagine what a learning curve you've been on.I think our oldies often throw new things at us,no matter what we've had experience of in the past.
What treatment is she on?I hope it's keeping her comfortable.I think cognitive dysfunction can be really hard to get to grips with.What 'symptoms' is she showing?
Maci sends a big woofy welcome to Tilly.Look forward to getting to know her better.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,Tilly looks beautiful.Lucky girl to have been adopted by you in her senior years.
> I can imagine what a learning curve you've been on.I think our oldies often throw new things at us,no matter what we've had experience of in the past.
> What treatment is she on?I hope it's keeping her comfortable.I think cognitive dysfunction can be really hard to get to grips with.What 'symptoms' is she showing?
> Maci sends a big woofy welcome to Tilly.Look forward to getting to know her better.


Thank you for the warm welcome 
Her symptoms mostly manifest in the evening where she wanders around aimlessly and climbs on and claws at us. She tries to get higher and higher up us but won't just settle.
This can go on for hours.
She'll stare off into space or sometimes with her head in the open fireplace. 
She's also pretty much lost her ability to recall. Its difficult to know if she's actually losing her hearing or if its just because she's in her own world but definitely relies on smell more than anything now.

She's on gabapentin and melatonin but the melatonin was because her fur was falling out a lot, I don't think it does much for her cognitive stuff.
Ever since we had her she's been bad with sleeping a full night on her own, getting us up at 3:30am at her worst! But then at Easter this year she wouldn't even settle going to bed, trying to climb up bookshelves and onto the dining room table but not able to get off. From then she's slept in my room and does very well with that luckily.
Its then when I sent a video to the vet as I thought her pacing was pain related but they suggested cognitive dysfunction but just upped her afternoon dose of gabapentin as it works for both conditions. They thought as she tolerates it very well it was the best thing to try first.
It does stop her wandering around for the most part or if she does start she's much quicker to stop and settle down.
There is a medication specifically for ccd but my vet wasn't very enthusiastic about it and I tend to trust his opinion.

I've been lurking for a bit and it seems Maci's coping very well with his conditions especially at his age.


----------



## Twiggy

Arny said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome
> Her symptoms mostly manifest in the evening where she wanders around aimlessly and climbs on and claws at us. She tries to get higher and higher up us but won't just settle.
> This can go on for hours.
> She'll stare off into space or sometimes with her head in the open fireplace.
> She's also pretty much lost her ability to recall. Its difficult to know if she's actually losing her hearing or if its just because she's in her own world but definitely relies on smell more than anything now.
> 
> She's on gabapentin and melatonin but the melatonin was because her fur was falling out a lot, I don't think it does much for her cognitive stuff.
> Ever since we had her she's been bad with sleeping a full night on her own, getting us up at 3:30am at her worst! But then at Easter this year she wouldn't even settle going to bed, trying to climb up bookshelves and onto the dining room table but not able to get off. From then she's slept in my room and does very well with that luckily.
> Its then when I sent a video to the vet as I thought her pacing was pain related but they suggested cognitive dysfunction but just upped her afternoon dose of gabapentin as it works for both conditions. They thought as she tolerates it very well it was the best thing to try first.
> It does stop her wandering around for the most part or if she does start she's much quicker to stop and settle down.
> There is a medication specifically for ccd but my vet wasn't very enthusiastic about it and I tend to trust his opinion.
> 
> I've been lurking for a bit and it seems Maci's coping very well with his conditions especially at his age.


Oh dear CCD is very upsetting. I don't think any medication works that well to be honest. I know with my Quiver I tried Akivait and Senilife but neither made much difference. Awful to see them so unsettled and pacing.


----------



## Arny

Twiggy said:


> Oh dear CCD is very upsetting. I don't think any medication works that well to be honest. I know with my Quiver I tried Akivait and Senilife but neither made much difference. Awful to see them so unsettled and pacing.


It really is, sorry to hear you experienced it with Quiver.
Its hard to know what to do for them.


----------



## Twiggy

Arny said:


> It really is, sorry to hear you experienced it with Quiver.
> Its hard to know what to do for them.


Yes exactly. Quiver was an obedience champion and won the championships at Crufts in 2006. To see such a clever and dignified bitch reduced to snatching food off plates and pacing up and down, unable to settle was heart-breaking. I'm truly very sorry you are going through this at the moment. My eldest bitch (same breeding as Quiver) has slight dementia but it's manageable at the moment. She is 13.1/2 yrs old.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome
> Her symptoms mostly manifest in the evening where she wanders around aimlessly and climbs on and claws at us. She tries to get higher and higher up us but won't just settle.
> This can go on for hours.
> She'll stare off into space or sometimes with her head in the open fireplace.
> She's also pretty much lost her ability to recall. Its difficult to know if she's actually losing her hearing or if its just because she's in her own world but definitely relies on smell more than anything now.
> 
> She's on gabapentin and melatonin but the melatonin was because her fur was falling out a lot, I don't think it does much for her cognitive stuff.
> Ever since we had her she's been bad with sleeping a full night on her own, getting us up at 3:30am at her worst! But then at Easter this year she wouldn't even settle going to bed, trying to climb up bookshelves and onto the dining room table but not able to get off. From then she's slept in my room and does very well with that luckily.
> Its then when I sent a video to the vet as I thought her pacing was pain related but they suggested cognitive dysfunction but just upped her afternoon dose of gabapentin as it works for both conditions. They thought as she tolerates it very well it was the best thing to try first.
> It does stop her wandering around for the most part or if she does start she's much quicker to stop and settle down.
> There is a medication specifically for ccd but my vet wasn't very enthusiastic about it and I tend to trust his opinion.
> 
> I've been lurking for a bit and it seems Maci's coping very well with his conditions especially at his age.


Ahh, that sounds really distressing for all involved but good to hear the Gabapentin seems to be helping Tilly a bit.It's also good that she's sleeping better in your room.I understand the vets not wanting to add anything if what she's tolerating might help but at least there are other things to perhaps try if things deteriorate further.
Maci has lost a lot of his hearing and his eyesight isn't what it used to be, especially at dusk.I think this can be a bit isolating.I tend to put a light on when he's fed,over his water bowl or when he's 'on the move',even when it's light enough to not really look like it's needed. He's at his most unsettled around early evening's but at the moment,he can be reassured and distracted.
Maci does cope well, although he gave me a scare this morning.I really thought that he was passing away before my eyes.I know I'm on borrowed time with him and I am truly grateful for whatever time he has left but aren't our oldies just so precious?
Gentle hugs to beautiful Tilly and a little woof from Maci.


----------



## Twiggy

I took Holly to the vets this morning to have two new lumps checked out, 1 on her front leg and 1 near her anus. The vet took a fine needle aspiration from the one of her leg and had a good look under the microscope. He's very confident they are only fatty tissue - phew...!! Also picked up some more Tramadol for Tremor who seems to be pretty good at the moment. So lucky to have a really good independent veterinary practice with some very experienced excellent vets. The vet I saw this morning in their orthopaedic specialist/surgeon.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> I took Holly to the vets this morning to have two new lumps checked out, 1 on her front leg and 1 near her anus. The vet took a fine needle aspiration from the one of her leg and had a good look under the microscope. He's very confident they are only fatty tissue - phew...!! Also picked up some more Tramadol for Tremor who seems to be pretty good at the moment. So lucky to have a really good independent veterinary practice with some very experienced excellent vets. The vet I saw this morning in their orthopaedic specialist/surgeon.


It's good to hear that Holly's lumps don't sound too concerning and that Tremor is doing well.We can never take our eye off the ball with our oldies can we! We're lucky with our vet's too.Maci has a great medical team, he's been working on his Christmas present list for them all .


----------



## Jacknmack10

Mack is STILL doing well! I can hardly believe it as this is the longest we've been in the last 12 months without a trip to the vets. Hope I haven't gone and jinxed him 

Hope all oldies and their families have a happy and healthy Christmas love Mack and me x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jacknmack10 said:


> Mack is STILL doing well! I can hardly believe it as this is the longest we've been in the last 12 months without a trip to the vets. Hope I haven't gone and jinxed him
> 
> Hope all oldies and their families have a happy and healthy Christmas love Mack and me x


Reena and Bobby wish you and Mack a Happy Christmas too !


----------



## Jacknmack10

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena and Bobby wish you and Mack a Happy Christmas too !


Thank you so much! Hope you all have a wonderful christmas


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> Mack is STILL doing well! I can hardly believe it as this is the longest we've been in the last 12 months without a trip to the vets. Hope I haven't gone and jinxed him
> 
> Hope all oldies and their families have a happy and healthy Christmas love Mack and me x


It's good to hear that Mack is doing well.Maci's just had his massage and he felt better than he had for a time.Lets hope our oldies are going to have a good spell.
Good wishes to you and Mack for Christmas and the New Year.Maci hopes that Santa Paws brings Mack everything on his list.He says it's not many sleeps to go now .


----------



## Jacknmack10

Silverpaw said:


> It's good to hear that Mack is doing well.Maci's just had his massage and he felt better than he had for a time.Lets hope our oldies are going to have a good spell.
> Good wishes to you and Mack for Christmas and the New Year.Maci hopes that Santa Paws brings Mack everything on his list.He says it's not many sleeps to go now .


Makes me very happy to hear Maci is also having a good spell. Thank you for your kind wishes. As Mack has been a really good boy I think he's going to get some lovely surprises off Santa paws and we're sure gorgeous Maci is going to spoilt too


----------



## Silverpaw

Jacknmack10 said:


> Makes me very happy to hear Maci is also having a good spell. Thank you for your kind wishes. As Mack has been a really good boy I think he's going to get some lovely surprises off Santa paws and we're sure gorgeous Maci is going to spoilt too


Ahh,I think they'll both have sack fulls of presents off Santa Paws.Our pawfect boys .


----------



## catz4m8z

Glad to hear everybody is doing fine! 
(I dont think my oldies care that much about presents really....much like their mum they are all about the christmas dinner!:Woot).


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope all the oldies and their families have a happy and healthy Christmas, with lots of gentle fun, love and laughter.

Sending best wishes and healing thoughts to anyone who's precious oldie is no longer with them.It can be a difficult time of the year for those who have experienced the loss of a loved one.

Hope you all have the best possible time, making,or recalling, precious memories.From my old boy,Maci, and I X


----------



## Arny

Same to you @Silverpaw, hope its a relaxing one.
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Same to you @Silverpaw, hope its a relaxing one.
> Merry Christmas everyone.
> View attachment 480746


Thank you.Tilly's looking very festive, bless her.


----------



## catz4m8z

Vet visit for us today to get a repeat prescription for Adam. He still loves meeting people and dogs, esp in the waiting room, but its less enthusiastic now and more of a slow potter!
He has a tiny bit of a cough coming back but not too bad so hopefully the meds will keep on top of it. I did point out to the vet that his teeth were pretty bad and the fact he didnt even look kinda told me what I already suspected, and vet confirmed....he wouldnt be well enough for type of surgery. Luckily they dont bother him at all at the moment, we might just have to think about soft diets for the future!
Meanwhile Hannah is still pretending she isnt the same age as Adam. Its like she is Dorian Grey and he is the painting!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Vet visit for us today to get a repeat prescription for Adam. He still loves meeting people and dogs, esp in the waiting room, but its less enthusiastic now and more of a slow potter!
> He has a tiny bit of a cough coming back but not too bad so hopefully the meds will keep on top of it. I did point out to the vet that his teeth were pretty bad and the fact he didnt even look kinda told me what I already suspected, and vet confirmed....he wouldnt be well enough for type of surgery. Luckily they dont bother him at all at the moment, we might just have to think about soft diets for the future!
> Meanwhile Hannah is still pretending she isnt the same age as Adam. Its like she is Dorian Grey and he is the painting!LOL:Hilarious


Ahh, little Adam, bless him.Maci's teeth aren't what they were but his jaws are also a bit of an issue.He's been a lot better since we discovered this and he has them massaged at his physio/massage sessions, aswell as having laser treatment on them.His treats in particular have had to be adjusted as he's aged.There are one or two commercial ones that he's ok with (have to be low fat too) and I now make soft treats and Gummies at home for him.
Good old Hannah,long may she remain youthful.It would be good if she could let me know what the secret to staying young is (for me,that is) Maci's doing ok overall but as for me :Hilarious.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope all our oldies and their people have a happy and healthy New Year.I don't really make New Year resolutions but I'm determined to try and spend less time worrying about Maci and more time enjoying his wonderful company.







Picture from Maci's last outing yesterday,on old years day.
Sorry,last outing of the year,not his last outing .


----------



## catz4m8z

hey folks! Just checking in with everybody and the OAP gang!

My lot are all doing fine, not withstanding a few achey joints. Although TBH its more my age related issues causing them problems (menopause brain had me forgetting their breakfast yesterday and Adams tablets have been much later then normal due to brain fog.:Shy).
Adam seems to be losing his balance a little bit now as well, peeing on 3 legs sometimes makes him fall over. 

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hi, we're doing ok at Maci's HQ,thanks.Maci continues to be an amazing little old man.His mobility is deteriorating but I think we're keeping him fairly pain free.He's had an issue with his jaw,tmj,but massage, gentle heat treatment and soft foods and treats, seems to be working.He's having either massage or physio weekly, which is really helping.
Hehehe, I think you're right.Maybe we need an oldies support thread as well as our canine pals .
Ahh,I remember Maci having to adjust to peeing after his amputation.He sort of stoops now and he's totally adorable when he does it, although I might be biased or need to get out without him more :Hilarious.
I don't know if yours have arthritis but Maci is still benefiting from his Librela injections.I know it doesn't work for all dogs but it's been really heartening to hear that one of the old dogs at Maci's old rescue in Romania,who has been an outdoor dog all of her long life,is doing really well on Librela .
Maci sends a big woof to all of the pet forum oldies.He hopes Adam and co get their breakfast on time in the morning but suggests that they have more in way of compensation if not .


----------



## catz4m8z

Sounds like you are doing a good job keeping Maci happy and pain free, he does sound like an amazing little chap too!
Luckily my lot dont have too many problems with joints at present (tiny dog advantage!!LOL), just the older 2 getting a little bit frail or wobbly or creaky now. TBH I think Adam main problem with going to the toilet is the fact that he has always cocked his leg to poop as well as being abit wibbly when he is tired....but thats his own fault for being such a little weirdo!


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Sounds like you are doing a good job keeping Maci happy and pain free, he does sound like an amazing little chap too!
> Luckily my lot dont have too many problems with joints at present (tiny dog advantage!!LOL), just the older 2 getting a little bit frail or wobbly or creaky now. TBH I think Adam main problem with going to the toilet is the fact that he has always cocked his leg to poop as well as being abit wibbly when he is tired....but thats his own fault for being such a little weirdo!


Hehe,Adam cocking his leg to poop conjours up a lovely picture :Hilarious.He sounds like a real character.


----------



## LittleFox

Just thought I'd do a little McKenzie update.

Kenz is doing remarkably well at the moment. She's now 11 and a half, but you really wouldn't know it. Her arthritis and HD doesn't seem to be particularly bothering her right now. I do notice little things that show her age, but they're not things that anyone else would ever notice. She's still very naughty and too smart for her own good!

I was worried for a while that she might be having some cognitive decline - she was doing a few odd things in the evening and would sometimes wake up whining during the night and seem a bit disoriented (vets thought the waking was arthritis pain). But she's been totally fine for the past few weeks, so who knows.

The night waking was worst in the middle of winter, so perhaps it was pain waking her up. I tend to put a equafleece tankie on her overnight when it's cold, but of course the tankies don't cover her hips. Just wondering if anyone puts a full fleece suit on their dog overnight, or whether that would be too restrictive for sleeping in?

It's so good to read that all the other oldies are doing well right now. And this thread always makes me think how lucky our dogs are to have people who care about them this much 

Here's Little Miss - she still LOVES playing with Squeaky Egg!










Chilling on the cool mat










And feeling proud of herself for finding a nice big chunk of horse poo to roll in!


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Just thought I'd do a little McKenzie update.
> 
> Kenz is doing remarkably well at the moment. She's now 11 and a half, but you really wouldn't know it. Her arthritis and HD doesn't seem to be particularly bothering her right now. I do notice little things that show her age, but they're not things that anyone else would ever notice. She's still very naughty and too smart for her own good!
> 
> I was worried for a while that she might be having some cognitive decline - she was doing a few odd things in the evening and would sometimes wake up whining during the night and seem a bit disoriented (vets thought the waking was arthritis pain). But she's been totally fine for the past few weeks, so who knows.
> 
> The night waking was worst in the middle of winter, so perhaps it was pain waking her up. I tend to put a equafleece tankie on her overnight when it's cold, but of course the tankies don't cover her hips. Just wondering if anyone puts a full fleece suit on their dog overnight, or whether that would be too restrictive for sleeping in?
> 
> It's so good to read that all the other oldies are doing well right now. And this thread always makes me think how lucky our dogs are to have people who care about them this much
> 
> Here's Little Miss - she still LOVES playing with Squeaky Egg!
> 
> View attachment 483075
> 
> 
> Chilling on the cool mat
> 
> View attachment 483076
> 
> 
> And feeling proud of herself for finding a nice big chunk of horse poo to roll in!
> 
> View attachment 483077


Welcome back to the oldies thread, little McKenzie, you're looking good.
I haven't had any experience of doggy pajamas  but it certainly sounds like the cold could have played a part in her waking up and being uncomfortable.Would it be possible to get/make an extension to her tankie that wouldn't restrict her movements like a full fleece suit but covered her hips?Maci sleeps on the bed next to me and is happy to have a fleece thrown over him if it's a bit chilly in the night.He's a real old boy now,so it does feel a bit like he has 24 hour monitoring.He sleeps very soundly,so I know there's something wrong if he disturbs.
Maci's impressed to hear about McKenzie rolling in horse poo, it's been a while since he's done something like that.I think it might have gone on his too do list now he's been reminded of it :Hilarious.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci getting some gentle heat to his jaw from his hot water bottle friend,pig.


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> Welcome back to the oldies thread, little McKenzie, you're looking good.
> I haven't had any experience of doggy pajamas  but it certainly sounds like the cold could have played a part in her waking up and being uncomfortable.Would it be possible to get/make an extension to her tankie that wouldn't restrict her movements like a full fleece suit but covered her hips?Maci sleeps on the bed next to me and is happy to have a fleece thrown over him if it's a bit chilly in the night.He's a real old boy now,so it does feel a bit like he has 24 hour monitoring.He sleeps very soundly,so I know there's something wrong if he disturbs.
> Maci's impressed to hear about McKenzie rolling in horse poo, it's been a while since he's done something like that.I think it might have gone on his too do list now he's been reminded of it :Hilarious.





Silverpaw said:


> View attachment 483117
> Maci getting some gentle heat to his jaw from his hot water bottle friend,pig.


What a sweet photo! Hope that jaw is starting to feel better.

Kenzie's got a couple of these equafleece suits which do cover her hips well, but I'm just not sure about wearing them overnight.










ETA Maybe I should order her a larger one so it gives her a bit more room - they're pretty snug. Of course then that runs the risk of her inadvertently wiggling out of it.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> What a sweet photo! Hope that jaw is starting to feel better.
> 
> Kenzie's got a couple of these equafleece suits which do cover her hips well, but I'm just not sure about wearing them overnight.
> 
> View attachment 483154
> 
> 
> ETA Maybe I should order her a larger one so it gives her a bit more room - they're pretty snug. Of course then that runs the risk of her inadvertently wiggling out of it.


Ahh,a snuggly little dog onesie, bless her.
Thanks,his age is catching up with him now.I think we're running out of time with precious Maci.If only we could turn the clock back a bit.


----------



## catz4m8z

@LittleFox Kenzie looks very cozy in that, the colour suits her! I just give my lot plenty of blankets to burrow into to keep them warm at night. Luckily the only one who sleeps in a crate in an unheated room is Alfie who know how to tuck himself completely under the covers to stay warm!

@Silverpaw very sweet picture, he looks like he really does love his pig. (it really does suck though when you start to see the end coming. Im always aware of Adams 'shelf life' as from the moment he became symptomatic with his congestive heart failure it came with an likely expiry date!:Shy).

Hannah will be the next one to the vets though. Pretty sure she is having alot of issues with spinal arthritis at the moment. Her back was painful to the touch and she couldnt do any steps at all this morning, feeling very sorry for herself. Thinking about it its probably been coming on for some time as she does occasionally refuse a walk or to go up steps (I didnt realiese coz she is abit of madam who will sometimes randomly refuse to do things anyways!).

Cant get to the vet for a couple of days so she will be on house arrest and Metacam until then which is probably what the vet would do anyways! TBH Im already doing most things I should for it....she has been on joint supplements since her LP diagnosis 5 yrs ago, also takes turmeric, diet is anti inflammatory and she is a good weight having lost some recently.
I do feel bad that I didnt pick up on it sooner though, esp as I was expecting it eventually!:Banghead


----------



## Arny

LittleFox said:


> Just thought I'd do a little McKenzie update.
> 
> Kenz is doing remarkably well at the moment. She's now 11 and a half, but you really wouldn't know it. Her arthritis and HD doesn't seem to be particularly bothering her right now. I do notice little things that show her age, but they're not things that anyone else would ever notice. She's still very naughty and too smart for her own good!
> 
> I was worried for a while that she might be having some cognitive decline - she was doing a few odd things in the evening and would sometimes wake up whining during the night and seem a bit disoriented (vets thought the waking was arthritis pain). But she's been totally fine for the past few weeks, so who knows.
> 
> The night waking was worst in the middle of winter, so perhaps it was pain waking her up. I tend to put a equafleece tankie on her overnight when it's cold, but of course the tankies don't cover her hips. Just wondering if anyone puts a full fleece suit on their dog overnight, or whether that would be too restrictive for sleeping in?
> 
> It's so good to read that all the other oldies are doing well right now. And this thread always makes me think how lucky our dogs are to have people who care about them this much
> 
> Here's Little Miss - she still LOVES playing with Squeaky Egg!
> 
> View attachment 483075
> 
> 
> Chilling on the cool mat
> 
> View attachment 483076
> 
> 
> And feeling proud of herself for finding a nice big chunk of horse poo to roll in!
> 
> View attachment 483077


She still looks like a puppy!
Now I have a dog with arthritis and needs more help to stay warm I can share the frustration of coats etc not covering hips well.
You see a lot of sighthounds in full pjs so it mustn't be too bad. Or would she sleep in a sleepingbag type bed.


Silverpaw said:


> View attachment 483117
> Maci getting some gentle heat to his jaw from his hot water bottle friend,pig.


So sweet with his pig pillow. I hope you make a lot of happy memories yet.


catz4m8z said:


> Hannah will be the next one to the vets though. Pretty sure she is having alot of issues with spinal arthritis at the moment. Her back was painful to the touch and she couldnt do any steps at all this morning, feeling very sorry for herself. Thinking about it its probably been coming on for some time as she does occasionally refuse a walk or to go up steps (I didnt realiese coz she is abit of madam who will sometimes randomly refuse to do things anyways!).
> 
> Cant get to the vet for a couple of days so she will be on house arrest and Metacam until then which is probably what the vet would do anyways! TBH Im already doing most things I should for it....she has been on joint supplements since her LP diagnosis 5 yrs ago, also takes turmeric, diet is anti inflammatory and she is a good weight having lost some recently.
> I do feel bad that I didnt pick up on it sooner though, esp as I was expecting it eventually!:Banghead


Hope the metacam eases things.
Tilly was on supplements when I got her, having taken her off them and then back on at various times I can honestly say they did nothing for her.
She was also put on previcox in the first lockdown and when I told the vet I didn't think it was doing anything he got her booked in as soon as restrictions were lifted, knowing it was likely spinal in that case.
She's been gabapentin since which has made a huge difference. She'd really struggle part way through a short walk but now there's no sign of an issue when out and about no matter the length.
Hopefully you find something that helps Hannah.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> What a sweet photo! Hope that jaw is starting to feel better.
> 
> Kenzie's got a couple of these equafleece suits which do cover her hips well, but I'm just not sure about wearing them overnight.
> 
> View attachment 483154
> 
> 
> ETA Maybe I should order her a larger one so it gives her a bit more room - they're pretty snug. Of course then that runs the risk of her inadvertently wiggling out of it.


I put an equafleece on Reena on very cold nights, she does wriggle out of it if she gets too warm. She sleeps with Bobby who is like a hot-water bottle!
Kenzie looks so pretty in that lavender one!


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,a snuggly little dog onesie, bless her.
> Thanks,his age is catching up with him now.I think we're running out of time with precious Maci.If only we could turn the clock back a bit.


Oh I can only imagine. When I think about losing Kenzie...well, I just can't go there! Hugs.



catz4m8z said:


> @LittleFox Kenzie looks very cozy in that, the colour suits her! I just give my lot plenty of blankets to burrow into to keep them warm at night. Luckily the only one who sleeps in a crate in an unheated room is Alfie who know how to tuck himself completely under the covers to stay warm!
> 
> Hannah will be the next one to the vets though. Pretty sure she is having alot of issues with spinal arthritis at the moment. Her back was painful to the touch and she couldnt do any steps at all this morning, feeling very sorry for herself. Thinking about it its probably been coming on for some time as she does occasionally refuse a walk or to go up steps (I didnt realiese coz she is abit of madam who will sometimes randomly refuse to do things anyways!).
> 
> Cant get to the vet for a couple of days so she will be on house arrest and Metacam until then which is probably what the vet would do anyways! TBH Im already doing most things I should for it....she has been on joint supplements since her LP diagnosis 5 yrs ago, also takes turmeric, diet is anti inflammatory and she is a good weight having lost some recently.
> I do feel bad that I didnt pick up on it sooner though, esp as I was expecting it eventually!:Banghead


I usually have a 'nest' on my bed for Kenzie too. I guess it's a bit trial and error really.

Sorry Hannah's having a bit of a rough time. It's so hard to know what's 'something' and what's 'nothing' especially with little madams! Fingers crossed she feels better soon.



Arny said:


> She still looks like a puppy!
> Now I have a dog with arthritis and needs more help to stay warm I can share the frustration of coats etc not covering hips well.
> You see a lot of sighthounds in full pjs so it mustn't be too bad. Or would she sleep in a sleepingbag type bed.
> 
> So sweet with his pig pillow. I hope you make a lot of happy memories yet.
> 
> Hope the metacam eases things.
> Tilly was on supplements when I got her, having taken her off them and then back on at various times I can honestly say they did nothing for her.
> She was also put on previcox in the first lockdown and when I told the vet I didn't think it was doing anything he got her booked in as soon as restrictions were lifted, knowing it was likely spinal in that case.
> She's been gabapentin since which has made a huge difference. She'd really struggle part way through a short walk but now there's no sign of an issue when out and about no matter the length.
> Hopefully you find something that helps Hannah.


Yeah she still looks really young! And she is still very sprightly, although the most recent change is she takes a little while to get up in the morning, whereas previously she'd be up straight away for her breakfast! I don't think she'd use a sleeping bag thingy. But I might try her with a slightly larger equafleece suit.



SusieRainbow said:


> I put an equafleece on Reena on very cold nights, she does wriggle out of it if she gets too warm. She sleeps with Bobby who is like a hot-water bottle!
> Kenzie looks so pretty in that lavender one!


Does Reena have a tankie or a full suit? Elliot's a 'hot dog' but Elliot sleeps up by my head and Kenzie's usually right up beside me.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> @LittleFox Kenzie looks very cozy in that, the colour suits her! I just give my lot plenty of blankets to burrow into to keep them warm at night. Luckily the only one who sleeps in a crate in an unheated room is Alfie who know how to tuck himself completely under the covers to stay warm!
> 
> @Silverpaw very sweet picture, he looks like he really does love his pig. (it really does suck though when you start to see the end coming. Im always aware of Adams 'shelf life' as from the moment he became symptomatic with his congestive heart failure it came with an likely expiry date!:Shy).
> 
> Hannah will be the next one to the vets though. Pretty sure she is having alot of issues with spinal arthritis at the moment. Her back was painful to the touch and she couldnt do any steps at all this morning, feeling very sorry for herself. Thinking about it its probably been coming on for some time as she does occasionally refuse a walk or to go up steps (I didnt realiese coz she is abit of madam who will sometimes randomly refuse to do things anyways!).
> 
> Cant get to the vet for a couple of days so she will be on house arrest and Metacam until then which is probably what the vet would do anyways! TBH Im already doing most things I should for it....she has been on joint supplements since her LP diagnosis 5 yrs ago, also takes turmeric, diet is anti inflammatory and she is a good weight having lost some recently.
> I do feel bad that I didnt pick up on it sooner though, esp as I was expecting it eventually!:Banghead


Hope Hannah's vet appointment goes well.Are Librela injections something that you'd consider,if they are appropriate for her condition,of course?Maci does well on them and I'm aware of several other dogs that have benefited from them too, although I know they don't work for all dogs.
Hope little Adam continues to go strong.He sounds like a bit of trooper, bless him.
We do worry about them, don't we,I think it goes with the old dog territory.Trouble is they are just so absolutely adorable,so I think it would be impossible not too.


----------



## Silverpaw

Thanks,Arny.Still hoping to make more memories with precious Maci.He's remarkable for his age, especially given all that he's been through.
Thanks, Little Fox,I know, it's awful to think he won't be there one day but I'm very mindful of how life is for him.I won't make him struggle on to save me having to say goodbye.Don't think we're there yet but the clock is definitely ticking.


----------



## catz4m8z

Hannah is back from the vets and wouldnt you know it her back was much better today! Also I am in shock from the price of a consultation:Wideyed (usually Im getting meds or flea treatment or something at the same time so it doesnt register how much it costs just to see a vet!:Shy).
But I did want to get her examined to make sure there was nothing else going on. Honestly her back seemed fine under examination although she is still abit iffy on steps and slow. She is going to have 5-7 days of metacam then we will use it as and when needed. Probably is a good idea to take it for a little while so I know what it looks like when she is in no pain so I know what that looks like.:Bag 
It really is difficult to spot when those slow changes happen and all too easy to put things down to old age.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Hannah is back from the vets and wouldnt you know it her back was much better today! Also I am in shock from the price of a consultation:Wideyed (usually Im getting meds or flea treatment or something at the same time so it doesnt register how much it costs just to see a vet!:Shy).
> But I did want to get her examined to make sure there was nothing else going on. Honestly her back seemed fine under examination although she is still abit iffy on steps and slow. She is going to have 5-7 days of metacam then we will use it as and when needed. Probably is a good idea to take it for a little while so I know what it looks like when she is in no pain so I know what that looks like.:Bag
> It really is difficult to spot when those slow changes happen and all too easy to put things down to old age.


It's good to hear that Hannah is feeling better but I know what you mean about them being better when they get to the vets.I took Maci to see his vet because I was a bit worried about his jaw but he was looking a lot better by the time we went.I think it would have been ok to wait until he goes for his Librela injection next week.Hope the Metacam does the trick,sadly Maci can't have any of the non steroidal anti inflammatorys.He's still on Gabapentin at the moment, working to try and get the dosage/frequency right for him.The way he metobalises meds is affected by the issues with his liver,so bit of trial and error.Every 8 hours is too much for him and every 12 hours not enough.So,trying 9 and 10 hours to see what works best for him.As that obviously doesn't break down into a 24 hour period quite as nicely, I'm setting the alarm clock as appropriate and getting him up at some unearthly times when needed :Banghead.We stay downstairs once we're up,he settles down and has a lovely sleep but I need matchsticks to keep my eyes open later in the day .


----------



## LittleFox

Glad Hannah is feeling better @catz4m8z , hope she continues to perk up.

Gosh @Silverpaw that must be so tricky trying to get the meds right. How do you feel about the Librella? That becomes licensed for use here this year I think.

Elliot's off to the vet tomorrow morning (not an oldie sorry!) as I'm convinced something's up with his back leg/legs. I imagine he's got arthritis in the knee that had the cruciate repair, but I think something's going on with his other leg too. I kind of hope they do find something, IYKWIM, to explain some of the things I've noticed and hopefully make him feel a bit better.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Glad Hannah is feeling better @catz4m8z , hope she continues to perk up.
> 
> Gosh @Silverpaw that must be so tricky trying to get the meds right. How do you feel about the Librella? That becomes licensed for use here this year I think.
> 
> Elliot's off to the vet tomorrow morning (not an oldie sorry!) as I'm convinced something's up with his back leg/legs. I imagine he's got arthritis in the knee that had the cruciate repair, but I think something's going on with his other leg too. I kind of hope they do find something, IYKWIM, to explain some of the things I've noticed and hopefully make him feel a bit better.


Maci's done well on Librela injections.I'm aware of a few other dogs that are benefiting from it too, although I know it doesn't work on all dogs.I think it's said that if there isn't a notable improvement after the first three injections, it's not going to work.Maci and the other dogs that I referred to, improved within a matter of days after the first one.I think some people have reported the effect wearing off after a time but fortunately,so far, we haven't seen this with Maci.A very old dog who is looked after by the rescue he came via in Romania,who has lived outdoors all her life,was started on Librela recently and the improvement in her is incredible.The videos of her 'before and after' Librela are amazing,even in the really harsh,snowy conditions that they have there at the moment.

I hope Elliott gets on ok at the vets and that you get some answers.It's horrible not knowing what's going on,at least once the problem is identified you can put a plan in place to treat it.

I discussed the possibility of acapuncture with Maci's vet yesterday.No one does it at that surgery but she was going to discuss him with a nearby vet she knows who does it and get back to me.

Hope little McKenzie is doing ok.They certainly keep us on our toes don't they?!


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's done well on Librela injections.I'm aware of a few other dogs that are benefiting from it too, although I know it doesn't work on all dogs.I think it's said that if there isn't a notable improvement after the first three injections, it's not going to work.Maci and the other dogs that I referred to, improved within a matter of days after the first one.I think some people have reported the effect wearing off after a time but fortunately,so far, we haven't seen this with Maci.A very old dog who is looked after by the rescue he came via in Romania,who has lived outdoors all her life,was started on Librela recently and the improvement in her is incredible.The videos of her 'before and after' Librela are amazing,even in the really harsh,snowy conditions that they have there at the moment.
> 
> I hope Elliott gets on ok at the vets and that you get some answers.It's horrible not knowing what's going on,at least once the problem is identified you can put a plan in place to treat it.
> 
> I discussed the possibility of acapuncture with Maci's vet yesterday.No one does it at that surgery but she was going to discuss him with a nearby vet she knows who does it and get back to me.
> 
> Hope little McKenzie is doing ok.They certainly keep us on our toes don't they?!


There is a waiting list for Librela injections at our vet practice. One of my friends old collies had just had his first one as he was top of the list.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> There is a waiting list for Librela injections at our vet practice. One of my friends old collies had just had his first one as he was top of the list.


I think there were supply issues from early on but it was guaranteed (or as near as possible) for dogs who were already using it.Maci started on it almost as soon as it became available.I think vets had to put request in for dogs who were already on it.
Presumably other countries have their own supplies, although if the situation here is anything to go by, people might need to get in pretty quickly just incase.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> I think there were supply issues from early on but it was guaranteed (or as near as possible) for dogs who were already using it.Maci started on it almost as soon as it became available.I think vets had to put request in for dogs who were already on it.
> Presumably other countries have their own supplies, although if the situation here is anything to go by, people might need to get in pretty quickly just incase.


Yes my vets are prioritising dogs already receiving the injections but my friend has had to wait quite a few months to start her dog on Librela.


----------



## Silverpaw

Twiggy said:


> Yes my vets are prioritising dogs already receiving the injections but my friend has had to wait quite a few months to start her dog on Librela.


It's such a shame when it's having such good results for a lot of dogs.It's a bit of a lifeline with Maci because there are so many meds he can't have and most of those left would be dangerous with his liver issues.He has his every 4 weeks on the dot.Let's hope the supply can be increased.


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> It's such a shame when it's having such good results for a lot of dogs.It's a bit of a lifeline with Maci because there are so many meds he can't have and most of those left would be dangerous with his liver issues.He has his every 4 weeks on the dot.Let's hope the supply can be increased.


Yes and I'm very keen to try Tremor on it but the waiting list is long sadly.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> I'm setting the alarm clock as appropriate and getting him up at some unearthly times when needed :Banghead.We stay downstairs once we're up,he settles down and has a lovely sleep but I need matchsticks to keep my eyes open later in the day .


I had to give up getting early for meds as I couldnt cope with the lack of sleep!:Shy Luckily the dogs dont care if they get breakfast an hour later so it works out. Although it is a PITA doing Adams meds. The Vetmedin has to be an hour before meals and as I have to crate and rotate him with Alf I cant just give him his Furosmide whenever coz it makes him pee! This is why I bought a whiteboard calender to go on the fridge...to keep track!



LittleFox said:


> Elliot's off to the vet tomorrow morning (not an oldie sorry!) as I'm convinced something's up with his back leg/legs. I imagine he's got arthritis in the knee that had the cruciate repair, but I think something's going on with his other leg too. I kind of hope they do find something, IYKWIM, to explain some of the things I've noticed and hopefully make him feel a bit better.


Hope Elliots vet visit goes ok. He could have arthritis if he's had an injury/surgery. Also I think they sometimes compensate for problems by walking differently which can cause problems. I had to stop long walks with Hannah after her Luxating Patella because the hopping she did caused her hip pain. Luckily she was never a really active dog (walks are apparently just for picking through pavement buffets...not exercise!).



Twiggy said:


> There is a waiting list for Librela injections at our vet practice. One of my friends old collies had just had his first one as he was top of the list.


I doubt my vet would even suggest this treatment. I swear they get all their knowledge from the Ladybird Big Book of 'Fixin' Animals'. Or maybe it was The Idiots Guide of How to be a Vet!!:Hilarious


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> I had to give up getting early for meds as I couldnt cope with the lack of sleep!:Shy Luckily the dogs dont care if they get breakfast an hour later so it works out. Although it is a PITA doing Adams meds. The Vetmedin has to be an hour before meals and as I have to crate and rotate him with Alf I cant just give him his Furosmide whenever coz it makes him pee! This is why I bought a whiteboard calender to go on the fridge...to keep track!
> 
> Hope Elliots vet visit goes ok. He could have arthritis if he's had an injury/surgery. Also I think they sometimes compensate for problems by walking differently which can cause problems. I had to stop long walks with Hannah after her Luxating Patella because the hopping she did caused her hip pain. Luckily she was never a really active dog (walks are apparently just for picking through pavement buffets...not exercise!).
> 
> I doubt my vet would even suggest this treatment. I swear they get all their knowledge from the Ladybird Big Book of 'Fixin' Animals'. Or maybe it was The Idiots Guide of How to be a Vet!!:Hilarious


I'm afraid it isn't as simple as having breakfast a bit late with Maci, it's the interval between the tablets.If I'm doing 9 or 10 hour intervals, there's no way that some 'antisocial' times can be avoided.He started with 12 hours,under the therapeutic dose,to see how he got on. His vet knows him really well,so is aware of what he can have, possible reactions etc,so built it up slowly.That was ok so we tried 8 hourly, which zonked him out after a short time.With 12 hours not being enough to manage the pain and 8 hours being more than his little system can cope with, it's getting the best level for him.At 8 hours we were doing 7am,3pm &11pm,all reasonable times.However I try to divide the time up now,it involves very late and very early on occasions.I thought about petitioning for a 27 or 30 hour day but not sure I'm awake enough to tackle it yet :Hilarious.
I have to write it down too and find myself working out when the next tablet is due by counting my fingers :Banghead.Maci's such a good little soul,he gets up quite happily,has his meds,goes outside to use the facilities and then snuggles down and sleeps sweetly.As for me,I get a coffee and start counting my fingers to see when the next tablet is due :Sour.These oldies can certainly be high maintenance but I do marvel at how well Maci is doing.He really is an amazing little soul.And maybe, just maybe,a 27/30 hour day might catch on .


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> I have to write it down too and find myself working out when the next tablet is due by counting my fingers :Banghead.Maci's such a good little soul,he gets up quite happily,has his meds,goes outside to use the facilities and then snuggles down and sleeps sweetly.As for me,I get a coffee and start counting my fingers to see when the next tablet is due :Sour.
> These oldies can certainly be high maintenance.


As well as my whiteboard I have 2 schedules written down. One for the 5 days a week Im home and 1 for the 2 days Im out for my 12hr nightshifts (and tablets have to be given at less then ideal times). I def couldnt keep track without having things planned and ticked off!
But we will still miss them when they go despite all the hassle. (but yes, more hours in the day would be ideal please!:Hilarious)


----------



## Twiggy

_*I doubt my vet would even suggest this treatment. I swear they get all their knowledge from the Ladybird Big Book of 'Fixin' Animals'. Or maybe it was The Idiots Guide of How to be a Vet!!*_

Oh dear that's not good. Even my vets hadn't heard of Librela when I first suggested it but they have a lot of elderly dogs on it now.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> I've just made some gummies for my 2, very easy. they are blueberry and apple.
> Stew apple and blueberries in a little water untl mushy. Pass throuh a sieve. Add 2tbs gelatine, pour into ice-cube trays.
> I've put mine in the freezer, will take out a few at a time.


Keep meaning to say that Maci has gummies made regularly,he loves them.Going to do some shortly.So thanks for the recipe from both of us.We've branched out from blueberry to carrot and such other delights.Big yummy noises from Maci.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> As well as my whiteboard I have 2 schedules written down. One for the 5 days a week Im home and 1 for the 2 days Im out for my 12hr nightshifts (and tablets have to be given at less then ideal times). I def couldnt keep track without having things planned and ticked off!
> But we will still miss them when they go despite all the hassle. (but yes, more hours in the day would be ideal please!:Hilarious)


Hehe, I'll sign you up as a yes for my 27/30 hour day campaign then .
You sound very organised,I guess you need to be with your doggies and those grueling working hours.Well done you . Maci seems to take all of my waking hours up.And the ones I used to think of as sleep time too :Hilarious.


----------



## Silverpaw

Little Fox, hope Elliott's vet visit went ok and gave you some answers.


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> Little Fox, hope Elliott's vet visit went ok and gave you some answers.


Thanks for thinking of us  His vet was sick! So we've been bumped to Monday.


----------



## Squeeze

Hi guys! Interested to hear how your dogs are getting on with the Librela injections? Jaxon is due his second on Wednesday.


----------



## lullabydream

Squeeze said:


> Hi guys! Interested to hear how your dogs are getting on with the Librela injections? Jaxon is due his second on Wednesday.


Tagging @Cleo38 to give you an answer, if you haven't spoken to her already


----------



## Squeeze

Thanks @lullabydream


----------



## Cleo38

@Squeeze My Kato is only a youngster (just over a year old) but was diagnosed with bilateral elbow dysplasia when he was approx 8mths old. Initially he was lame all the time so although he was under the recommended age (of 12mths) the vet suggested we try Libreall & it has been very successful for him. I think he must have had about 8 now & is doing so well. I combine it with physio/hyrdotherapy & strengthening exercises & take all the usual precautions.

He looks great, just like a normal youngster. Am actually speaking to the vet about maybe trying every other month to see how he goes. I haven't noticed any side effects with him either.

My sisters 10yr old lab is also on Librella & doing really well. He had really slowed down but is now leaping about so again it has been very successful for him as well. Although I have read so many success stories there will also be the dogs that don't respond so well which is such a shame for the owners when they are desperately trying to find something to help.


----------



## Squeeze

Thank you @Cleo38. I've heard it's not always effective in all dogs. 
Didn't see any improvement after the first but wasn't expecting to and was conscience of spotting things that weren't necessarily there. 
Looking at booking the old boy in for hydro, I don't think it'll make any improvement to his joints but just so he can have some different exercise and potentially help him shift a pound or two.


----------



## Cleo38

Squeeze said:


> Thank you @Cleo38. I've heard it's not always effective in all dogs.
> Didn't see any improvement after the first but wasn't expecting to and was conscience of spotting things that weren't necessarily there.
> Looking at booking the old boy in for hydro, I don't think it'll make any improvement to his joints but just so he can have some different exercise and potentially help him shift a pound or two.


Kato responded to the initial injection within 48hrs but definitely monitor to see if the second helps. Keeping their weight down is probably the best thing you can do to help joints.

My physio also does K laser treatments which have been very effective for my dogs. It might be worth seeing if anyone near you can offer this aswell.

Does he swim at all? is there anywhere nearby you can swim him when it's warmer? It made such a difference to my old girl Roxy to swim. Am lucky in that I have access to a couple of private reservoirs which the dogs can just walk in to the water rather than clambering up/down steep banks


----------



## Squeeze

Cleo38 said:


> My physio also does K laser treatments which have been very effective for my dogs.


I'll have a Google to see if there's anywhere nearby, thanks.
He's not carrying too much excess weight at the moment but the combination of shortened walks and the steroids (chronic bronchitis) has meant he's gained a bit of podge. 
He absolutely loves a swim and he used to swim daily, just waiting for it to warm up a bit and for the ground to dry out so he can manage the bottom part of the lane better to get to the water.


----------



## Arny

Squeeze said:


> Hi guys! Interested to hear how your dogs are getting on with the Librela injections? Jaxon is due his second on Wednesday.


No personal experience but I saw my neighbour's dog today for the first time in a while.
I commented how good he was looking and the owner said he's now on librela and has been able to reduce his other medications right down.
His back legs are failing but he was bouncing around as best he could and tried to instigate play with my dog. Last time I saw him he was quite slow and growled when my dog went near.
Overall just seems much happier.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> Hi guys! Interested to hear how your dogs are getting on with the Librela injections? Jaxon is due his second on Wednesday.


My old boy,Maci,has had Librela injections for some time now.There was a noticeable improvement in him almost immediately.He also has clinical canine massage and physiotherapy,both of which include laser treatment.He benefited from hydrotherapy until it became a bit too much for him (16 years old with back leg amputation).I understand that it can take up to 3 Librela injections to see if it's going to work, although all of the dogs that I am aware of that have had it have improved very quickly.Fingers crossed that Jaxon feels some benefit from it on Wednesday.Maci's having his next one on Wednesday too.


----------



## LittleFox

Gosh so much guilt! Elliot's in for xrays tomorrow and I've got the guilt of knowing he's probably been in pain for who knows how long, and that makes me so sad! And the guilt of knowing tomorrow morning I have to drop him off and he'll be so upset that I'm leaving him. And the guilt of not being able to give him breakfast!

And he's not even my oldie!


----------



## Twiggy

Squeeze said:


> Hi guys! Interested to hear how your dogs are getting on with the Librela injections? Jaxon is due his second on Wednesday.


A good friend of mine has just started her old collie on Librela injections too. From what I understand if there is no improvement after the 2nd injection then it isn't going to work.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Gosh so much guilt! Elliot's in for xrays tomorrow and I've got the guilt of knowing he's probably been in pain for who knows how long, and that makes me so sad! And the guilt of knowing tomorrow morning I have to drop him off and he'll be so upset that I'm leaving him. And the guilt of not being able to give him breakfast!
> 
> And he's not even my oldie!


Ahh, bless you, please try not to feel guilty, you've taken action as soon as you knew it was needed.It's amazing how resilient they can be and just get on with life.Hindesight is a wonderful thing.
I know the feeling of the dread of dropping him off and feeling like you've abandoned him.I think the only thing you can do is to hold on to the thought that it's in his best interest and that you are leaving him in good hands.When I've had to do that with Maci, I've explained why it has to be done to him and that I'll be picking him up later.And of course,he understands every word I say to him .
Not being able to give breakfast is really difficult with a foodie dog like Maci and presumably, Elliot.I've got round this by not having any food or drink around until he's been taken to the vets.My theory being that he wouldn't understand why we were having something when he wasn't.So no first cuppa for me that day :Banghead and the much awaited one when I get back from dropping him off tastes of guilt,not tea or coffee .
Good luck with the x-rays,I hope they give you some answers so that Elliot can get the treatment that he needs.
I think guilt goes with the territory, regardless of age.Maci says he'll have a bit extra breakfast tomorrow for Elliot but he suggests that he requests extra rations when he gets home,he says it's only fair .


----------



## Arny

LittleFox said:


> Gosh so much guilt! Elliot's in for xrays tomorrow and I've got the guilt of knowing he's probably been in pain for who knows how long, and that makes me so sad! And the guilt of knowing tomorrow morning I have to drop him off and he'll be so upset that I'm leaving him. And the guilt of not being able to give him breakfast!
> 
> And he's not even my oldie!


Fingers crossed today goes quickly and the x rays reveal the problem.


----------



## Twiggy

LittleFox said:


> Gosh so much guilt! Elliot's in for xrays tomorrow and I've got the guilt of knowing he's probably been in pain for who knows how long, and that makes me so sad! And the guilt of knowing tomorrow morning I have to drop him off and he'll be so upset that I'm leaving him. And the guilt of not being able to give him breakfast!
> 
> And he's not even my oldie!


Don't beat yourself up. We can only do our best and dogs are very good at hiding pain. As for the no breakfast and having to leave him you have no choice and are doing so because it's in his best interest.


----------



## LittleFox

Right Elliot's at the vet, so now we wait.

Getting back to my oldie, Kenzie is sometimes unsettled at night, which is either because of her HD/arthritis, or because of a bit of CCD, or who knows. Basically she whines a bit but usually settles if I get her cuddled up close to me. Last night was one of these nights, except instead of cuddling up to me, she cuddled up to Elliot instead. I know I already posted this photo in the chat thread but it really shows how much Kenzie seeks physical contact at night.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> Right Elliot's at the vet, so now we wait.
> 
> Getting back to my oldie, Kenzie is sometimes unsettled at night, which is either because of her HD/arthritis, or because of a bit of CCD, or who knows. Basically she whines a bit but usually settles if I get her cuddled up close to me. Last night was one of these nights, except instead of cuddling up to me, she cuddled up to Elliot instead. I know I already posted this photo in the chat thread but it really shows how much Kenzie seeks physical contact at night.
> 
> View attachment 483548


Such a sweet photo!
I was dreading no breakfast for Bobby when he went in for his op , if ever a dog lived to eat ...!
So OH took him for a little walk while Reena had hers.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Right Elliot's at the vet, so now we wait.
> 
> Getting back to my oldie, Kenzie is sometimes unsettled at night, which is either because of her HD/arthritis, or because of a bit of CCD, or who knows. Basically she whines a bit but usually settles if I get her cuddled up close to me. Last night was one of these nights, except instead of cuddling up to me, she cuddled up to Elliot instead. I know I already posted this photo in the chat thread but it really shows how much Kenzie seeks physical contact at night.
> 
> View attachment 483548


Ahh,best friends.Beautiful picture.


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> I was dreading no breakfast for Bobby when he went in for his op , if ever a dog lived to eat ...!


Total opposite with my lot....if I forget breakfast then none of them will make any effort to remind me. I mean I get 'told' if they want to go out into the garden, or for a walk or if Im abit late with the crate and rotating for the boys but food just doesnt seem to matter!:Wideyed
(thats how I know they were all adopted!!LOL:Hilarious).

Also, very adorable picture @LittleFox 

well, Im up early today coz Adam had an accident in my bed. TBF its his first time since I got my new mattress and the mattress protector I put on did its job. I just hate getting up early but cant go back to bed coz I had to wash his undercarriage and now he's all wet. 
On the plus side Hannah has been getting around well and hasnt needed any more painkillers yet so thats good. Heidi is also fine although she does seem to have lost some weight recently (I think its just old age/muscle loss coz she is still full of beans! Its just whilst she wasnt fat before she was still substantial and she really looks like the teeny chihuahua she is!:Shy).


----------



## LittleFox

Glad everyone's doing well apart from the accident @catz4m8z . Kenzie is starting to look a bit scrawny sometimes which I think is also just slow loss of muscle. As if she wasn't little enough already. But plenty of beans left!

I feel like I've got my pup back with the meds Elliot's on. I feel like when things come on so gradually we sometimes don't realize the impact they have. Elliot's not leaping out of the way when he thinks he's going to be bumped anymore, which means I've got my snuggle buddy back!

Hope all the other oldies are doing well.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena had lost quite a lot of weight at her last check-up, nearly 1kg which is a lot when she was only 6 kg before! It's hard to see though because she has her thick winter coat.I did feel bad because I cut her food back at the start of winter because she's so much less active but she's been really hungry and asking for food.So I've introduced a couple of snacks to her daily intake.


----------



## Silverpaw

It's good to hear how some of our oldies are getting on.Glad that your mattress cover worked,catz4m8z and that little Hannah is getting around better.
It's great that Elliot is doing well on his meds too, Little Fox.
Susie rainbow,Maci had a 'batch' of blueberry gummies made yesterday.He thinks little Reena will enjoy putting a bit of weight on.
I know we still have some winter to come but isn't it great to see some sun and longer hours of daylight ,at least it's been like that where we are.Looking forward to spring.


----------



## Silverpaw

Things have been a bit mixed with Maci.He had his Librela injection on Wednesday and I can see a notable improvement in him after each jab.His mobility is poor now,he gets about at home but outings are about sniffing, sitting and watching the world go by, stroller rides and picnics, which are in the car at the moment.He still enjoys going out and needs the stimulation.Stroller rides have been limited because of the cold.I can wrap him up well but haven't found a way to cover his little face,so don't want to push him into the cold wind.I did consider a little doggy balaclava but they aren't easy to come by and Maci thought he might get mistaken for a bank robber :Hilarious.
He's booked in for his first acapuncture session on Wednesday.There has been discussions between his vet and the vet at another practice,who does acapuncture.It's a course of 4 sessions to begin with and then take it from there.I'm not sure how he'll get on with it but I'm willing to give it a go if it might help.
Overall,he's doing well.I'm continuing with the late nights/early mornings to get the best dose of Gabapentin possible for him.The issues with his liver change how he metobalises medication and also restricts what he can have without causing him too much damage.Added to the fact that he can't have any of the non steroidal anti inflammatory drugs,I think we'll be continuing with his current regime.Plus the acapuncture if it works on him.Vet doing it says about 65% change of it working.If you get chance,spare us a thought on Wednesday .


----------



## Arny

Glad everyone's doing well and in many cases even better than recently.
I'm sure Reena will enjoy her extra snacks.

Tilly is becoming a bit more obsessed with food. She had already started being forceful in licking plates as soon as you're done. Interestingly not in the morning as she's pretty normal till late afternoon.
She took something off my plate for the first time the other day.
She's also very good with waiting while the cats eat and I pick up their bowls (and then she gets to lick the floor), often not going in the room while they do but she went to bite me as I was lifting their bowls. I think it would have been a gentle bite.
If someone's in the kitchen when we go out for her bedtime wee she's also desperate to get back as she thinks her evening meal will already be down.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Glad everyone's doing well and in many cases even better than recently.
> I'm sure Reena will enjoy her extra snacks.
> 
> Tilly is becoming a bit more obsessed with food. She had already started being forceful in licking plates as soon as you're done. Interestingly not in the morning as she's pretty normal till late afternoon.
> She took something off my plate for the first time the other day.
> She's also very good with waiting while the cats eat and I pick up their bowls (and then she gets to lick the floor), often not going in the room while they do but she went to bite me as I was lifting their bowls. I think it would have been a gentle bite.
> If someone's in the kitchen when we go out for her bedtime wee she's also desperate to get back as she thinks her evening meal will already be down.


Ahh, bless her.I think dogs (and people) with any dementia always show it more in the late afternoon/early evening, sundowner syndrome.It's good to hear she has a good appetite thought,you can manage the other things but not if she wouldn't eat.


----------



## SusieRainbow

A fairly recent development with Reena is restlessness in the evening, just unable to settle anywhere, She was on the sofa with OH and Bobby last night, fidgeting about , so said to OH 'cover her head'. He put a little blanket over her head , stroked her, and she lay down and went straght to sleep until he took her up to bed! 
She does love to burrow in true Dachshund style, in fact she's lying on the sofa now with her front half under a blanket!
@Silverpaw have you thought about a snood for Maci in his stroller to keep his head warm?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoodie-Ear...d=1644063590&sprefix=Dog+Snood,aps,105&sr=8-6


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> A fairly recent development with Reena is restlessness in the evening, just unable to settle anywhere, She was on the sofa with OH and Bobby last night, fidgeting about , so said to OH 'cover her head'. He put a little blanket over her head , stroked her, and she lay down and went straght to sleep until he took her up to bed!
> She does love to burrow in true Dachshund style, in fact she's lying on the sofa now with her front half under a blanket!
> @Silverpaw have you thought about a snood for Maci in his stroller to keep his head warm?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoodie-Earmuff-Headwear-Anxiety-Protection/dp/B09KBJQQG1/ref=sr_1_6?crid=HWMGOHYN9894&keywords=dog+snoods+for+small+dogs&qid=1644063590&sprefix=Dog+Snood,aps,105&sr=8-6


Ahh, Reena, a little undercover dog .
Wow, hadn't seen dog snood before,it could be just the job.I'll have a proper look at it,thanks.It might just wind proof Maci's little jaw.The caped crusader might become the snooded crusader :Hilarious.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, Reena, a little undercover dog .
> Wow, hadn't seen dog snood before,it could be just the job.I'll have a proper look at it,thanks.It might just wind proof Maci's little jaw.The caped crusader might become the snooded crusader :Hilarious.
> View attachment 483846


We will, of course, require pictures.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> We will, of course, require pictures.


Of course,Maci is happy to provide pictures, he's a bit of a poser.
Snood ordered, should be delivered on Wednesday .


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> Of course,Maci is happy to provide pictures, he's a bit of a poser.
> Snood ordered, should be delivered on Wednesday .


We definitely need to see Maci in his snood!!!

The last couple of days have been much cooler for us. Yesterday the dogs got a bit wet on their walk, and when we got back McKenzie wouldn't settle. I offered a jumper to her and she willingly stuck her head in the hole, so I assumed she was cold. Today she didn't get wet, but was unsettled mid-afternoon and again willingly stuck her head into her jumper. So I guess she's really starting to feel the cold these days, even more than usual.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> We definitely need to see Maci in his snood!!!
> 
> The last couple of days have been much cooler for us. Yesterday the dogs got a bit wet on their walk, and when we got back McKenzie wouldn't settle. I offered a jumper to her and she willingly stuck her head in the hole, so I assumed she was cold. Today she didn't get wet, but was unsettled mid-afternoon and again willingly stuck her head into her jumper. So I guess she's really starting to feel the cold these days, even more than usual.
> 
> View attachment 483960


Ahh,I think they feel the cold more as they start to age, aswell as feeling the heat more.I guess they just can't regulate their temperature as well.
Lovely picture, little McKenzie looks like she's about to step onto the cat walk .Maci says don't tell her I said that,he's not 'cat proof' and says cat walks are a definite no no.He's happy to model his snood when it arrives but says he definitely won't be going on any cat walks :Hilarious.


----------



## EmMarley991

Hey guys, I have a 16-year-old, arthritic Havanese with cataracts. He's still happy and kicking as much as he can. The vet advised me to get a new orthopedic dog bed for him. Anyone has any advice? I checked a couple of sources and they recommend different stuff. These ones seem pretty good, but I'd love to hear some actual owner advice. Thanks :Happy


----------



## Twiggy

EmMarley991 said:


> Hey guys, I have a 16-year-old, arthritic Havanese with cataracts. He's still happy and kicking as much as he can. The vet advised me to get a new orthopedic dog bed for him. Anyone has any advice? I checked a couple of sources and they recommend different stuff. These ones seem pretty good, but I'd love to hear some actual owner advice. Thanks :Happy


I'd go on Ebay and purchase a memory foam cut off to go in your current bed before you spend too much on a proper orthopaedic bed. I purchased a square a few months back for my almost 14 yr old arthritic collie and she won't use it, and neither will my other two collies. I did the same a few years back for another elderly collie and she loved it.


----------



## Arny

I have a 'the dogs bed' memory foam bed from amazon but whether you'd need something more professional for your dog though I don't know.
It has lasted well in terms of keeping shape but as with @Twiggy my dog won't lie on it on its own, currently has a mattress topper offcut on top so probably beats all purpose of having the memory foam. She may use it just with a bit of vet bed but I've not tried that.


----------



## Silverpaw

EmMarley991 said:


> Hey guys, I have a 16-year-old, arthritic Havanese with cataracts. He's still happy and kicking as much as he can. The vet advised me to get a new orthopedic dog bed for him. Anyone has any advice? I checked a couple of sources and they recommend different stuff. These ones seem pretty good, but I'd love to hear some actual owner advice. Thanks :Happy


Maci has a GP Ultimate (gorepets) memory foam mattress.He used it for a time but it's redundant now because the'sinking' into it quality of memory foam doesn't really work with his mobility needs.It does seem to be well made.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hi, hope all the oldies have had a good week.Maci has been doing ok. Unfortunately,his physio was cancelled on Tuesday because his physiotherapist had a positive covid test.He sent her good wishes and suggested that plenty of treats is the way to get better, regardless of what's wrong .He's having a massage tomorrow.He had his first acapuncture session on Wednesday.I knew he'd be good because he just is but I couldn't believe that anyone or anything could be as good as he was.Little Maci never ceases to amaze,I know he's been with us for years now but to think that he was virtually untouchable for the first 7/8 years of his life and he had lots of trust issues when he arrived.Anyway,I digress, three more acapuncture sessions have been booked, after which time we should have some indication of whether it is working or not.He went because of the problem with his jaw but the vet there says he'll do a bit of work on his hip next time too.Maci was pretty relaxed about the whole thing,so hopefully he'll carry on like that.He's had his claws cut by a nurse at the vets this morning.His snood has arrived :Hilarious but he's only tried it on so far.It looks like it will cover his tmj,so should keep a bit of wind off him so that he can go in his stroller.It feels like spring is in the air but there is still a cold chill in the air.Anyway,that about sums up his week,apart from his usual little outings and picnics devoured in the car.He's snoozing sweetly at the moment so I'm going to go and make him a batch of blueberry gummies,in the new heart shaped moulds that his auntie got him.
Hope everyone has a great weekend .


----------



## Squeeze

Struggling to notice any difference after the second Librela injection. The vet has said to stop the tralieve and move to one paracetamol a day instead (he’s sticking with the gabapentin) so we’ll see how that goes. She also said he’s on the smallest dose of Librela at the moment and is looking into possibly a higher dose for next time.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> Struggling to notice any difference after the second Librela injection. The vet has said to stop the tralieve and move to one paracetamol a day instead (he's sticking with the gabapentin) so we'll see how that goes. She also said he's on the smallest dose of Librela at the moment and is looking into possibly a higher dose for next time.


That's a shame when the results can be so good if it works.I thought the Librela dose depended on the weight of the dog,I didn't know it was variable.Hope you can find a combination that works.Do you use or have you considered any therapies,such as hydrotherapy, physiotherapy, massage etc?


----------



## LittleFox

It's rain rain rain here. I got the dogs out for a very short walk but as I was running errands at the same time, I didn't have the foresight to bring a coat for Kenzie. We got home and I popped an equafleece on her and she's out for the count now. I'm hankering after one of the Barker and Brown dinosaur fleeces for her  but postage is super-expensive - not sure why as I order things from the UK semi-regularly and I've never found postage as expensive as theirs.

She was whining in the middle of the night last night, which she hasn't done for ages. I settled her up beside my pillow (I think she actually snuggled into Elliot) and didn't wake up again. I'm still not really sure why she wakes whining.

@Squeeze that's a shame about the Librela. Hope you can find something that works.

@Silverpaw we need a photo of this snood!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Neither of our hounds have been walked this week due to us both having covid. They haven't been bothered, quite happy pottering in the garden and Bobby has been keeping OH company in his home-office. 
Hopefully we'll both test negative over the weekend and can get out again.

I can't wait to see Maci in his snood! He will look so sweet!


----------



## Silverpaw

Little Fox hope McKenzie's disturbed sleep settles down quickly.I would expect the postage on a dinosaur to be expensive:Hilarious.
SusieRainbow sorry to hear that you and OH have had to isolate,Fingers and paws crossed for a negative test.Maci's just had his snood on for familiarisation purposes.So here he is :


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Little Fox hope McKenzie's disturbed sleep settles down quickly.I would expect the postage on a dinosaur to be expensive:Hilarious.
> SusieRainbow sorry to hear that you and OH have had to isolate,Fingers and paws crossed for a negative test.Maci's just had his snood on for familiarisation purposes.So here he is :
> View attachment 484213


Oh, so handsome!:Kiss That really becomes him.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, so handsome!:Kiss That really becomes him.


He had the blue one to match his caped crusader outfit when he's in his stroller


----------



## LittleFox

SusieRainbow said:


> Neither of our hounds have been walked this week due to us both having covid. They haven't been bothered, quite happy pottering in the garden and Bobby has been keeping OH company in his home-office.
> Hopefully we'll both test negative over the weekend and can get out again.
> 
> I can't wait to see Maci in his snood! He will look so sweet!


What good dogs you have  Hope you test negative soon!



Silverpaw said:


> He had the blue one to match his caped crusader outfit when he's in his stroller


Ohhhhh how cute is that!

McKenzie woke whining twice last night, but I think she was actually cold because she snuggled under the duvet both times. Technically it's still summer here so seems a bit counter-intuitive putting a fleece on her! But the next couple of nights are under 10 degrees so I'll pop a fleece on her and see if she sleeps through.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hehe,Maci wonder's if he might set a trend with his snood :Hilarious.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> What good dogs you have  Hope you test negative soon!
> 
> Ohhhhh how cute is that!
> 
> McKenzie woke whining twice last night, but I think she was actually cold because she snuggled under the duvet both times. Technically it's still summer here so seems a bit counter-intuitive putting a fleece on her! But the next couple of nights are under 10 degrees so I'll pop a fleece on her and see if she sleeps through.





LittleFox said:


> What good dogs you have  Hope you test negative soon!
> 
> Ohhhhh how cute is that!
> 
> McKenzie woke whining twice last night, but I think she was actually cold because she snuggled under the duvet both times. Technically it's still summer here so seems a bit counter-intuitive putting a fleece on her! But the next couple of nights are under 10 degrees so I'll pop a fleece on her and see if she sleeps through.


Ahh, bless her,I hope putting a fleece on does the trick.Would she have a fleece thrown over her, rather than wearing one,if that makes sense,so that she could shrug it off if she got too warm?


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> What good dogs you have  Hope you test negative soon!
> 
> Ohhhhh how cute is that!
> 
> McKenzie woke whining twice last night, but I think she was actually cold because she snuggled under the duvet both times. Technically it's still summer here so seems a bit counter-intuitive putting a fleece on her! But the next couple of nights are under 10 degrees so I'll pop a fleece on her and see if she sleeps through.


Maci has a really thick coat (made for the harsh Romanian winter's) but is happy to have a fleece thrown over him if he needs it (I feel his ears to see if he's warm).He has a pile of fleeces of different thicknesses at hand.He's become a real snuggle bug :Smuggrin.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Hehe,Maci wonder's if he might set a trend with his snood :Hilarious.


I did buy Bobby one for after his operation, and of course one for Reena so she wouldn't feel left out... 
Pictures tomorrow if I can find them!
I really want to knit them one each but don't sem to get round to it.


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, bless her,I hope putting a fleece on does the trick.Would she have a fleece thrown over her, rather than wearing one,if that makes sense,so that she could shrug it off if she got too warm?


I'll give that a try, although I think she moves around a bit during the night. I'll try it and find out! 

It's another miserable day here so I popped an equafleece on her when we got up. When I feel her belly she's just nicely warm, not hot at all. I think I'll give her daycare lady a fleece to keep there as she might need it this year. And then I'll be down a fleece so she'll need a dinosaur one :Woot


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> I did buy Bobby one for after his operation, and of course one for Reena so she wouldn't feel left out...
> Pictures tomorrow if I can find them!
> I really want to knit them one each but don't sem to get round to it.


Brilliant, can't wait to see the pics.A hand knitted one sounds awesome .Maci's a bit alarmed at the prospect because my skills are somewhat limited in the area.Mind you, the gummies worked out well,so maybe I could add this to my new skill set .
Maci sends a big woof to Bobby and Reena.He says they're 'cool dudes with snoods' like him.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> I'll give that a try, although I think she moves around a bit during the night. I'll try it and find out!
> 
> It's another miserable day here so I popped an equafleece on her when we got up. When I feel her belly she's just nicely warm, not hot at all. I think I'll give her daycare lady a fleece to keep there as she might need it this year. And then I'll be down a fleece so she'll need a dinosaur one :Woot
> 
> View attachment 484254


Ahh, bless her,Maci is amazingly still once he's settled,I think I disturb him far more than he does me.
It's been dry here but very windy,so not good for Maci's jaw.
Oh,no, you can't be a fleece down,she'll definitely need a dinosaur one,Maci thinks dinodogorous sounds good :Troll .
Beautiful picture, she's a real poppet.


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> Brilliant, can't wait to see the pics.A hand knitted one sounds awesome .Maci's a bit alarmed at the prospect because my skills are somewhat limited in the area.Mind you, the gummies worked out well,so maybe I could add this to my new skill set .
> Maci sends a big woof to Bobby and Reena.He says they're 'cool dudes with snoods' like him.


What are these fabulous gummies? (My dogs want to know!)


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> What are these fabulous gummies? (My dogs want to know!)


https://www.entirelypets.com/watermelon-dog-gummy-paws-recipe.html

You can use any fruit or veg puree you like, or combinations of both. I made blueberry, a big hit, and carrot and orange.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> What are these fabulous gummies? (My dogs want to know!)


Maci says tell McKenzie and Elliot that gummies are deeeelicious .I ordered some from a small supplier in the UK as Maci can no longer have any of the harder,chewy treats with his old teeth and jaw.Sadly,they stopped supplying them and Maci (and perhaps me too) was disappointed.I mentioned this on here are SusieRainbow very kindly gave me the recipe .I tried them and they were a great success,so they are now part of Maci's soft treat supply.I usually do blueberry but have also done carrot, which also went down well.I use agar agar in place of the gelatin and stew them in a pan on the hob.With a bit of mushing up they haven't needed to go in the blender but I'm going to try some with kale, which was one of the original ones that I had ordered.I think that might require blending.Maci is very grateful to Reena and Bobby's mom and sends big appreciative woofs.


----------



## LittleFox

Oh I'm definitely going to try the gummies! Genius.

Well no whining last night, although Kenzie did wriggle around a bit. She was wearing a fleece and at one point near dawn still snuggled under the duvet with me, so I think wearing a jumper to bed will become an autumn-to-spring default unless it's warm.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Oh I'm definitely going to try the gummies! Genius.
> 
> Well no whining last night, although Kenzie did wriggle around a bit. She was wearing a fleece and at one point near dawn still snuggled under the duvet with me, so I think wearing a jumper to bed will become an autumn-to-spring default unless it's warm.


Brilliant, can't wait to hear what flavours you try.Must confess to putting Manukau honey in Maci's latest blueberry gummies .He approves and thinks that McKenzie and Elliot are probably conissures of said honey .
Ahh, little doggy pajamas, bless her.


----------



## LittleFox

Going to try making the gummies today - I'll let you know how they go!

Woke up this morning to find Kenzie doing person-sleeping


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Going to try making the gummies today - I'll let you know how they go!
> 
> Woke up this morning to find Kenzie doing person-sleeping
> 
> View attachment 484360


Love the picture, what a little poppet she is.I can see she likes her comfort .
Hope the gummies go down well, they're a big hit here with Maci.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Love the picture, what a little poppet she is.I can see she likes her comfort .
> Hope the gummies go down well, they're a big hit here with Maci.


I bought some baby food fruit and veg purees with the idea of making gummies, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## LittleFox

SusieRainbow said:


> I bought some baby food fruit and veg purees with the idea of making gummies, I'll keep you posted.


That was my plan too!


----------



## Silverpaw

Brilliant


SusieRainbow said:


> I bought some baby food fruit and veg purees with the idea of making gummies, I'll keep you posted.


Brilliant, that sounds really interesting.
Maci wonder's if we should have an international gummy appreciation society.Thinks tasting notes would be useful and ideas for ingredients.No shortage of taste testers,he suggests himself,of course,Reena and Bobby,as founder members and McKenzie and Elliot :Hilarious.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Brilliant, that sounds really interesting.
> Maci wonder's if we should have an international gummy appreciation society.Thinks tasting notes would be useful and ideas for ingredients.No shortage of taste testers,he suggests himself,of course,Reena and Bobby,as founder members and McKenzie and Elliot :Hilarious.


To be fair , Bobby has yet to decline any food offered to him. I read posts about finicky dogs in utter bewilderment.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> To be fair , Bobby has yet to decline any food offered to him. I read posts about finicky dogs in utter bewilderment.


Hehe, I think enthusiastic eaters are so much easier than dogs who need to be tempted.Food has always been very important to Maci.His lack of food, other than what he could beg,scavenge or 'find' in his past life, probably added to this.The issue with his jaw, probably tmj,is so sad because it affects his ability to eat.There is absolutely no problem with his appetite,so hand feeding him when needed.Hoping the acapuncture might help, trying to keep pain controlled with Gabapentin and Librela aswell as his physio, massage and laser treatment.He needed softer treats anyway as his teeth have aged but needs low fat too because of issue with his liver.Gummies are absolutely brilliant for him.I could never overstate how much I've appreciated your help in making them for him.He just likes the taste .


----------



## LittleFox

Well I made some gummies! Super-easy using baby food so we'll definitely have them regularly!

The first one I offered Elliot just LOVED. Funnily enough Kenzie wasn't sure about it - I don't know if it was the texture or the fact it was cold or the size. I pulled it apart and fed her little bits which she liked, while trying to keep Elliot from barging in and stealing hers - it's usually the other way around! I gave them another one a bit later and cut Kenzie's in half and she wolfed it down, so I'm calling it a success!

Check out Elliot's face - that's a keen pup!

ETA these are apple, blueberry and strawberry. Kenzie's hanging out for the pear, banana and apple ones that I've promised her I'll make next!


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Well I made some gummies! Super-easy using baby food so we'll definitely have them regularly!
> 
> The first one I offered Elliot just LOVED. Funnily enough Kenzie wasn't sure about it - I don't know if it was the texture or the fact it was cold or the size. I pulled it apart and fed her little bits which she liked, while trying to keep Elliot from barging in and stealing hers - it's usually the other way around! I gave them another one a bit later and cut Kenzie's in half and she wolfed it down, so I'm calling it a success!
> 
> Check out Elliot's face - that's a keen pup!
> 
> ETA these are apple, blueberry and strawberry. Kenzie's hanging out for the pear, banana and apple ones that I've promised her I'll make next!
> 
> View attachment 484397


The guardian of the gummies, brilliant .


----------



## Squeeze

Silverpaw said:


> That's a shame when the results can be so good if it works.I thought the Librela dose depended on the weight of the dog,I didn't know it was variable.Hope you can find a combination that works.Do you use or have you considered any therapies,such as hydrotherapy, physiotherapy, massage etc?


I thought the Librela was calculated depending on the weight too. It could be he's the top end of one dose and the bottom end of another? I'm not sure and (typically) didn't think to ask at the time. 
We're still making it out for walks most days. A slow little plod around our estate. The estate is so small we end up doing a few laps but he's happy enough to stop, have a rest and sniff the air. 
We're waiting to hear back about hydrotherapy. Hopefully they'll be able to fit us in because the next nearest place is about 40 minutes drive away.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> I thought the Librela was calculated depending on the weight too. It could be he's the top end of one dose and the bottom end of another? I'm not sure and (typically) didn't think to ask at the time.
> We're still making it out for walks most days. A slow little plod around our estate. The estate is so small we end up doing a few laps but he's happy enough to stop, have a rest and sniff the air.
> We're waiting to hear back about hydrotherapy. Hopefully they'll be able to fit us in because the next nearest place is about 40 minutes drive away.


Let's hope that the next dose up of Librela does the trick.Ahh, it's great that your dog is still enjoying little walks.We went down to sniff and strolls some time ago but Maci is also happy to sit and watch the world go by, which is great because he still needs the stimulation even if his old legs don't!Good luck with the hydrotherapy,hope your local one can fit him in.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, Im glad that Heidi is a fit 12 yr old because Alfie attacked her last night. I had to pull him off and as I wasnt watching them I have no idea what caused it. Even though I have to keep the boys seperate Alf and Heidi are normally best friends, I just think he has no idea about proportional response (goes straight for biting:Shifty).
She doesnt seem too badly bruised though as she is generally a drama queen and was over it pretty quickly. Although there was some blood to clean up from her ear, cant see a bite and her ears are tissue paper thin so it might have gotten injured when they were throwing themselves around.
Just hope Alfie doesnt start making a habit of it or else he will have to go.


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> well, Im glad that Heidi is a fit 12 yr old because Alfie attacked her last night. I had to pull him off and as I wasnt watching them I have no idea what caused it. Even though I have to keep the boys seperate Alf and Heidi are normally best friends, I just think he has no idea about proportional response (goes straight for biting:Shifty).
> She doesnt seem too badly bruised though as she is generally a drama queen and was over it pretty quickly. Although there was some blood to clean up from her ear, cant see a bite and her ears are tissue paper thin so it might have gotten injured when they were throwing themselves around.
> Just hope Alfie doesnt start making a habit of it or else he will have to go.


Oh dear, that's worrying, I hope all is peaceful today.


----------



## LittleFox

catz4m8z said:


> well, Im glad that Heidi is a fit 12 yr old because Alfie attacked her last night. I had to pull him off and as I wasnt watching them I have no idea what caused it. Even though I have to keep the boys seperate Alf and Heidi are normally best friends, I just think he has no idea about proportional response (goes straight for biting:Shifty).
> She doesnt seem too badly bruised though as she is generally a drama queen and was over it pretty quickly. Although there was some blood to clean up from her ear, cant see a bite and her ears are tissue paper thin so it might have gotten injured when they were throwing themselves around.
> Just hope Alfie doesnt start making a habit of it or else he will have to go.


Oh no 

Could Alfie be in pain, or could Heidi be unwell?


----------



## catz4m8z

LittleFox said:


> Oh no
> 
> Could Alfie be in pain, or could Heidi be unwell?


They both seem fine today. Im hoping it was just a one off (he did the same thing to Hannah several years ago and it never escalated into anything). Honestly though Alfie is just not quite 'right'. He grew up with a normal litter, was socialized the same as my other 3, lived with 3 other dogs and yet he doesnt seem to know how to talk dog, just goes straight for biting if he is upset or stressed! 
He would be that bloke in the pub who glassed somebody coz they accidently spilled his drink!


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> They both seem fine today. Im hoping it was just a one off (he did the same thing to Hannah several years ago and it never escalated into anything). Honestly though Alfie is just not quite 'right'. He grew up with a normal litter, was socialized the same as my other 3, lived with 3 other dogs and yet he doesnt seem to know how to talk dog, just goes straight for biting if he is upset or stressed!
> He would be that bloke in the pub who glassed somebody coz they accidently spilled his drink!


Glad Heidi and Adam are both ok today.It sounds like a distressing situation all round, hope it's a one off.I bet you'll be watching them like a hawk for a time now.I'd wondered if he could be in pain or have some hearing loss that caused him to startle or something.
Maybe best if Adam has his pints served in plastic beaker then, don't want any nasty incidents at the ale house :Hilarious.


----------



## Squeeze

Hydro and referral all sorted from the vets.
First session is on Friday afternoon.
Jaxon absolutely loves water so I’ve no doubt he’s going to really enjoy it. Even if it doesn’t help with the arthritis it’ll be worth it just for him to get out and do something he loves.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> Hydro and referral all sorted from the vets.
> First session is on Friday afternoon.
> Jaxon absolutely loves water so I've no doubt he's going to really enjoy it. Even if it doesn't help with the arthritis it'll be worth it just for him to get out and do something he loves.


Brilliant, well done.Hope Jaxon has fun.It should help with his general fitness aswell as the arthritis.Can't wait to hear how he gets on.


----------



## Squeeze

Thank you @Silverpaw 
I'm quite excited about it.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> Thank you @Silverpaw
> I'm quite excited about it.


I bet you are, it's great that he loves water, bless him.Will he mind having the dryer on after his shower or will he just be rubbed down? The dryer would have freaked Maci out,so he was toweld dry and then had a drying coat on.His tip to Jaxon is to take treats,he says swimming is hard work and treats are necessary .Maci had a little swimming bag with all of his kit in it :Hilarious.Dogs don't travel light do they?.


----------



## LittleFox

That's great @Squeeze - hope he loves it! Elliot did hydro after his first cruciate repair. He was not a fan! :Hilarious Will it be free-swimming or the treadmill?



Silverpaw said:


> .Maci had a little swimming bag with all of his kit in it :Hilarious.Dogs don't travel light do they?.


Funny you say that - I was just packing Elliot's bag with his shampoo, conditioner and 'happy hoodie' for his daycare lady to bath him tomorrow :Smug (I don't have either a bath or a flexible shower head, and she has all the gear).

After a good week or so, Kenzie woke me up whining twice last night. Both times she settled down again quickly after I talked to her, but I think I might start a bit of a diary to see if I can find a pattern.

The first batch of gummies went down so well, I've just made another  These ones are pear, banana and apple. I actually did them in the microwave (still with baby food) which made the whole process even quicker and easier!


----------



## Squeeze

Silverpaw said:


> Will he mind having the dryer on after his shower or will he just be rubbed down?


He will 100% hate any kind of dryer. We've just ordered a drying coat for him to wear after. 
I've added after swim snacks to the list 



LittleFox said:


> That's great @Squeeze Will it be free-swimming or the treadmill?


I'm not really sure to be honest. Definitely hope he'll get some free swimming though. 
I can just picture his little face on the treadmill "all this walking and I've not gone anywhere "


----------



## LittleFox

4 whining episodes before 12.30am - she just couldn't settle. It wasn't at all cold either.

She's now tossing toys out of the toy basket while I feel like my eyes are on stalks! 

ETA: On another note, I'm actually worried a little about possible tracheal collapse. It's nothing major or urgent, but there's just times where she will stop and cough, especially when she's been playing rough with Elliot. I'm trying to get a video and I'll do a frequency chart so I can mention it to the vet.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> He will 100% hate any kind of dryer. We've just ordered a drying coat for him to wear after.
> I've added after swim snacks to the list
> 
> I'm not really sure to be honest. Definitely hope he'll get some free swimming though.
> I can just picture his little face on the treadmill "all this walking and I've not gone anywhere "


Ahh, bless him, Maci's drying coat worked really well, although I did take a few sheets of really absorbent kitchen roll to soak up excess that towels couldn't do 
Maci says swim snacks are essential,if you didn't like it, they're a reward,if you loved it and swam like your life depends on it, your as hungry as it's possible to be and really need them .Either way,he says snacks are essential .


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> That's great @Squeeze - hope he loves it! Elliot did hydro after his first cruciate repair. He was not a fan! :Hilarious Will it be free-swimming or the treadmill?
> 
> Funny you say that - I was just packing Elliot's bag with his shampoo, conditioner and 'happy hoodie' for his daycare lady to bath him tomorrow :Smug (I don't have either a bath or a flexible shower head, and she has all the gear).
> 
> After a good week or so, Kenzie woke me up whining twice last night. Both times she settled down again quickly after I talked to her, but I think I might start a bit of a diary to see if I can find a pattern.
> 
> The first batch of gummies went down so well, I've just made another  These ones are pear, banana and apple. I actually did them in the microwave (still with baby food) which made the whole process even quicker and easier![/QUOTEI
> I bet Elliott came home a smarty pops .
> Maci's impressed with the gummy production, he's still getting blueberry or carrot.I'm a bit unsure about the baby food because of the added vitamins etc.I'm a bit careful (paranoid) about any additives, minerals etc because of his liver.That's why he gets filtered water,bottled has added calcium etc .Think I might be a bit ott but he's very precious.
> Hope things settle down with little McKenzie, bless her.I know what you mean about feeling that your eyes are on stalks.It's a bit like that with Maci's tablet times at the moment.Had a 4am one today,he rolled over and went back to sleep  bless him.He had his acapuncture session today and was brilliant, he's so relaxed, maybe I should try it :Hilarious.


----------



## Silverpaw

Oh no, don't know where my reply to Little Fox has gone .
I bet Elliott came home smelling great .
Sorry to hear about McKenzie, hope you get to the bottom of it.
I know what you mean about eyes on stalks.Maci's tablet was at 4am today.He turns over and goes back to sleep, bless him.He had his acapuncture session today,he was so relaxed, wonder if I should try it :Hilarious.
Lots my original post, I'm blaming it on sleep deprivation but it could be operation error .


----------



## LittleFox

Right back to important things! Kenzie has a cough! :Hilarious

I don't think she's in mortal peril but it does bother me a teeny bit. This is a small one - she usuallly hacks more times before the final 'cough'. This one wasn't induced by zoomies with Elliot, it was out of the blue - I only caught it on camera because I thought they might be about to start playing.


----------



## Squeeze

@LittleFox - How is Kenzies cough now?

Just back from our second hydro session. He was a lot more confident this time but still wasn't keen leaving the ramp in the pool. He's always been cautious of jumping into water instead of just being able to just walk in. I think once he's built up a bit more trust with the lady he'll be fine. 
Next week I'll try and remember to take some pictures there. 
@Silverpaw hes just tucking into a whimzee crocodile for his post swim snack


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Right back to important things! Kenzie has a cough! :Hilarious
> 
> I don't think she's in mortal peril but it does bother me a teeny bit. This is a small one - she usuallly hacks more times before the final 'cough'. This one wasn't induced by zoomies with Elliot, it was out of the blue - I only caught it on camera because I thought they might be about to start playing.


Hope McKenzie's cough is better or you've got to the bottom of the problem.It's such a worry when there's anything wrong with them, isn't it?I think the imagination goes into overdrive.One cough from Maci and I had a lungworm test done,fortunately it just meant sending a poo sample off.It was clear and I haven't heard him cough again but I'd probably do the same again.Hope she's ok,such a beautiful little poppet.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> @LittleFox - How is Kenzies cough now?
> 
> Just back from our second hydro session. He was a lot more confident this time but still wasn't keen leaving the ramp in the pool. He's always been cautious of jumping into water instead of just being able to just walk in. I think once he's built up a bit more trust with the lady he'll be fine.
> Next week I'll try and remember to take some pictures there.
> @Silverpaw hes just tucking into a whimzee crocodile for his post swim snack
> 
> View attachment 485044


Ahh, beautiful boy, glad he's getting more confident in the pool.Maci's impressed to hear he's tucking into a crocodile :Hilarious.He thinks it sounds like a suitable post swim treat that he e might even have caught for himself in the pool .


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope all the oldies are doing ok.Maci's good but had a good bit going on this week.He had his massage on Monday, which is really relaxing.He's had his bloods done (waiting for results) and urine sample ('collected' by me to save him having it done at vets ),his Librela injection and cysts drained.Then there was his acapuncture.It was the last of his four initial sessions,so time to decide whether to carry on or not.I think they have helped,so having another session in two weeks and see where we go from there.He's looking as bright as a button today but not as good yesterday.So we go on, crossing everything for him to be as happy and healthy as possible for as long as possible.I keep looking at his quality of life and marvelling at how well he's doing and how amazing he is.My really beautiful boy.


----------



## LittleFox

Thanks everyone, I'm going to make a non-urgent vet appointment for Kenz I think. I don't think it's getting worse, probably just that I'm aware of it more, but if it is something serious-ish that can be helped with early intervention then it's probably a good idea to at least have it checked. ETA just made an appointment for the 14th.

@Squeeze how adorable is Jaxon in his drying coat?!

@Silverpaw Maci's had a busier week than me I think! Fingers crossed the bloods are all good and everything else continues to help him.


----------



## catz4m8z

Hope your vet visit goes ok @LittleFox

Im starting to wonder if Heidi is having problems with failing eyesight. She has cataracts so her eyesight will go eventually and its going to come on slowly I imagine. Ive just been noticing that she isnt keen on walks anymore and when she is out she potters along very stiff legged and very slow, keeping her head down all the time. She is much more careful getting up and down steps too.
Hopefully she will manage fine as its likely to be a slow deterioration. Also my house is pretty much fine for her due to the fact I dont like clutter and prefer open spaces with furniture againest walls.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Hope your vet visit goes ok @LittleFox
> 
> Im starting to wonder if Heidi is having problems with failing eyesight. She has cataracts so her eyesight will go eventually and its going to come on slowly I imagine. Ive just been noticing that she isnt keen on walks anymore and when she is out she potters along very stiff legged and very slow, keeping her head down all the time. She is much more careful getting up and down steps too.
> Hopefully she will manage fine as its likely to be a slow deterioration. Also my house is pretty much fine for her due to the fact I dont like clutter and prefer open spaces with furniture againest walls.


Ahh, bless her.Does she have cataracts on both eyes?I think deteriorating eyesight and/or hearing can affect their confidence a bit,even though they're not their main senses.Fingers crossed that it's a very slow deterioration.


----------



## LittleFox

Aww poor Heidi! Hopefully she adjusts to the changes ok. There's so many things to worry about as they get older!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena's been back to the vet for review of her heart murmur. I wasn't too convinced by the vet we saw last time but today we saw the Head of the practise, a lady I trust totally. She told me that Reena has a grade 3 murmur but as she's not symptomatic we can just monitor her for now and review her in 4 months. She also needs a dental about then so we can discuss the risks of GA vs manky teeth.The vet thinks at some point that a heart scan would be sensible, something else we can discuss next time.
She also thoroughly examined Bobby and considered that he'd made a really good recovery from his surgery in November so that was good to hear.
We came away feeling more positive.


----------



## LittleFox

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena's been back to the vet for review of her heart murmur. I wasn't too convinced by the vet we saw last time but today we saw the Head of the practise, a lady I trust totally. She told me that Reena has a grade 3 murmur but as she's not symptomatic we can just monitor her for now and review her in 4 months. She also needs a dental about then so we can discuss the risks of GA vs manky teeth.The vet thinks at some point that a heart scan would be sensible, something else we can discuss next time.
> She also thoroughly examined Bobby and considered that he'd made a really good recovery from his surgery in November so that was good to hear.
> We came away feeling more positive.


Great news  If they do a heart scan they would need to at least sedate her so maybe they could do a little bit of work on her teeth even if it's not a full dental.

Great about Bobby too!


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> Great news  If they do a heart scan they would need to at least sedate her so maybe they could do a little bit of work on her teeth even if it's not a full dental.
> 
> Great about Bobby too!


I have a feeling she would need a full GA for the dental and the heart scan would be a specialist procedure.


----------



## Squeeze

He really didn't enjoy hydro yesterday. He's quickly learnt if he does small circles he'll make it back to the ledge quicker. So the lady was holding him back to slow him down and making him do full circles of the pool. I think he panics that he's going to run out of steam before he makes it back. 
Apparently this is quite common with older dogs and it'll take a good few sessions for him to feel more comfortable with the process. Just seems like a massive step back from the week before but we'll get there.


----------



## LittleFox

Oh dear, why do I google when I know it will end badly??? :Arghh :Hilarious

I've convinced myself McKenzie's in heart failure. Which is possible, but it's also possible she's not! 

Anyway, seeing the vet tomorrow morning. Must. Stop. Googling.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena's been back to the vet for review of her heart murmur. I wasn't too convinced by the vet we saw last time but today we saw the Head of the practise, a lady I trust totally. She told me that Reena has a grade 3 murmur but as she's not symptomatic we can just monitor her for now and review her in 4 months. She also needs a dental about then so we can discuss the risks of GA vs manky teeth.The vet thinks at some point that a heart scan would be sensible, something else we can discuss next time.
> She also thoroughly examined Bobby and considered that he'd made a really good recovery from his surgery in November so that was good to hear.
> We came away feeling more positive.


Ahh, little Reena, bless her.It's good to hear that her heart murmur can just be monitored for now.One of my previous precious dogs had a heart murmur that was just monitored for a long time.She eventually went on to Vetmedin and did brilliantly on it.Hope her teeth aren't giving her any pain,I guess you won't want to leave anything that needs anesthetic too long to be done if the situation with her heart might deteriorate.
Glad Bobby's made such good progress.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> He really didn't enjoy hydro yesterday. He's quickly learnt if he does small circles he'll make it back to the ledge quicker. So the lady was holding him back to slow him down and making him do full circles of the pool. I think he panics that he's going to run out of steam before he makes it back.
> Apparently this is quite common with older dogs and it'll take a good few sessions for him to feel more comfortable with the process. Just seems like a massive step back from the week before but we'll get there.
> 
> View attachment 485354


Sorry to hear that Jaxon wasn't as happy in the pool as on his last session.It's really hard to remember that it's for their own good if you see them struggling, isn't it?
I always used to position myself at pool side but the far end, when Maci was in,so that he passed me at the farthest point of his circuits if that makes sense.Hope he's enjoying the attention/treats 'around' the sessions.I know that made it a more positive experience for Maci,he'd have quite happily have gone in to have a fuss from his 'friends' there and the treats that went with it and passed on the swim! Hope it gets a bit easier as he gets more familiar with it.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Oh dear, why do I google when I know it will end badly??? :Arghh :Hilarious
> 
> I've convinced myself McKenzie's in heart failure. Which is possible, but it's also possible she's not!
> 
> Anyway, seeing the vet tomorrow morning. Must. Stop. Googling.


Good luck with McKenzie's appointment tomorrow.Hope it's something that can be dealt with easily and not too serious.
I know what you mean about the dreaded Googling,I think Dr Google has a lot to answer for .


----------



## Silverpaw

A little catch up on Maci while I'm here.His bloods were not as good this time,both liver and kidneys up a bit.They do tend to fluctuate but still a bit worrying.He's also a little anemic, which he has been in the past and then he's been fine the next time.His urine sample was weak but 'normal for Maci'.He seems fit in himself and I know he's amazing for an old boy.
He finished the initial four acapuncture sessions and I'm confident that it has done him good, probably more in terms of his mobility than his jaw.He's been quite happy to have the sessions,he really is remarkable.I know I might be a bit biased but that seems to be the consensus among his medical team and,as Maci points out, they're qualified to know :Hilarious.So, he's having another session next week, after a two week gap.We'll play the timing of the sessions by ear, don't want to lose the gains by leaving it too long in-between.He had his canine massage yesterday, that's done at home and he was so relaxed, bless him.It's his 'day off' today, after the deep muscle massage.He plans to spend it relaxing and eating .
He's still having his Gabapentin at 9hour intervals,adjusted a little if needed.This seems to be working for him at the moment.As for me, I'm just setting the alarm clock as necessary and keeping the odd hours it demands :Banghead.I continue to campaign for a 27 hour day but,as yet, haven't quite got the numbers needed to swing it in my favour.


----------



## Squeeze

@Silverpaw - I'll sign a petition for 27 hour days!
Good to her Maci is doing well.
At hydro I stand one end of the pool and my other half the other end.
I call to him. I splash the water. Make silly noises. And he just looks at me like it's my fault he's there. 100% avoids my eye contact and on the odd occasion he looks vaguely in my direction he gives me the stink eye. It's really quite funny to watch


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> @Silverpaw - I'll sign a petition for 27 hour days!
> Good to her Maci is doing well.
> At hydro I stand one end of the pool and my other half the other end.
> I call to him. I splash the water. Make silly noises. And he just looks at me like it's my fault he's there. 100% avoids my eye contact and on the odd occasion he looks vaguely in my direction he gives me the stink eye. It's really quite funny to watch


Hehe, great, I'll put you on the 27 hour day list .Tried 8hour intervals,7am,3pm &11pm but it was too much for Maci,so now it's every 9hours, except when it needs tweaking a bit.No way of avoiding 'antisocial' hours with that  The way Maci metobalises meds is affected by the issue with his liver.He's lovely when I wake him up at odd times to take his tablet.
Ahh, Jaxon, bless him.Fingers crossed that he settles into it and that the benefits to him outweigh his reluctance.


----------



## LittleFox

Ok, so for starters her heart murmur is still very faint so heart failure is down the list.

She had a bit of 'noise' in her lungs.

Vet has prescribed ABs in case it's an infection that just hasn't resolved. I'm not sure about this as I feel it's been going on far too long, but it's a sensible first step. Lung disease is a possible concern - which I can’t believe I didn’t think of as it’s very prevalent in older Westies.

So we'll try the ABs and if it continues, next step is X-rays.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Ok, so for starters her heart murmur is still very faint so heart failure is down the list.
> 
> She had a bit of 'noise' in her lungs.
> 
> Vet has prescribed ABs in case it's an infection that just hasn't resolved. I'm not sure about this as I feel it's been going on far too long, but it's a sensible first step. Lung disease is a possible concern - which I can't believe I didn't think of as it's very prevalent in older Westies.
> 
> So we'll try the ABs and if it continues, next step is X-rays.


I think it always feels more positive when there is a plan of action to work through.Fingers and paws crossed here that the antibiotics are all that is needed.Meanwhile, hope she's ok in her self and that you are feeling a bit easier about things.Beware of what Dr Google says about lung disease in dogs,it tends to be a bit 'black and white' when we all know that our oldies throw up shades of grey and a whole host of other combinations .


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> I think it always feels more positive when there is a plan of action to work through.Fingers and paws crossed here that the antibiotics are all that is needed.Meanwhile, hope she's ok in her self and that you are feeling a bit easier about things.Beware of what Dr Google says about lung disease in dogs,it tends to be a bit 'black and white' when we all know that our oldies throw up shades of grey and a whole host of other combinations .


Thanks, I'm trying to put lung disease aside for the moment while we try the ABs. Unfortunately when there's a whole type of lung disease called 'Westie Lung Disease' the odds aren't stacked in our favour! But no point stressing until we've finished the ABs.


----------



## Squeeze

@LittleFox - fingers and paws crossed that the antibiotics work.


----------



## LittleFox

Squeeze said:


> @LittleFox - fingers and paws crossed that the antibiotics work.


Thanks, I'm keeping a note of when she coughs and whether it's after exertion or from resting which will hopefully help see any trends.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Good that her heart's ok at the moment but worrying about the lung disease. Lets hope the antbiotics are the answer.
A diary seems like a good idea.


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Adam has had a bad morning. I left the back door open coz its nice and sunny when I suddenly hear one of the dogs screaming in the garden. I rush out and Adam is lying in a flower bed screaming and shaking on the ground.:Nailbiting
After being petrified that he had done some serious damage somehow I finally figured out that he had gotten his dewclaw caught in some old metal trellis hidden in the bed.:Facepalm It took quite abit of effort (and lots of restraint from Adam who didnt bite me even when I was hurting him)but we finally got him free!:Woot

aaaaaand this would be reason no73 why I constantly tell them to stay out of the flower beds!!LOL


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Poor Adam has had a bad morning. I left the back door open coz its nice and sunny when I suddenly hear one of the dogs screaming in the garden. I rush out and Adam is lying in a flower bed screaming and shaking on the ground.:Nailbiting
> After being petrified that he had done some serious damage somehow I finally figured out that he had gotten his dewclaw caught in some old metal trellis hidden in the bed.:Facepalm It took quite abit of effort (and lots of restraint from Adam who didnt bite me even when I was hurting him)but we finally got him free!:Woot
> 
> aaaaaand this would be reason no73 why I constantly tell them to stay out of the flower beds!!LOL


Oh,no, hope little Adam is ok and well done to him for his restraint in not biting you.


----------



## Squeeze

@catz4m8z - Oh yikes! Lucky you managed to free him without any damage.

Much better hydrotherapy session for Jaxon yesterday. He was so much more settled and did twice as much swimming as previous sessions. 
His skin has been a bit dry after and it's been suggested to try salmon oil, so any recommendations on what brand to use and how much would be gratefully received.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> @catz4m8z - Oh yikes! Lucky you managed to free him without any damage.
> 
> Much better hydrotherapy session for Jaxon yesterday. He was so much more settled and did twice as much swimming as previous sessions.
> His skin has been a bit dry after and it's been suggested to try salmon oil, so any recommendations on what brand to use and how much would be gratefully received.


Brilliant, sounds like he's settling into it Sorry,no info re salmon oil but I did wonder if he's getting shampooed after his swims,or just showered? If so, might there be a shampoo you could take that might help his skin? I'm pretty ignorant about shampoos because I've never used them but I know a couple of dogs who go to be groomed/clipped and come back highly scented.I can only imagine what it does to their skin .


----------



## LittleFox

Well fingers crossed, Kenzie hasn't coughed for 2 days :Woot I'm not getting my hopes too high as it's not usual for her to go a couple of days without coughing, but I remain hopeful. I'm journalling her coughs anyway.



catz4m8z said:


> Poor Adam has had a bad morning. I left the back door open coz its nice and sunny when I suddenly hear one of the dogs screaming in the garden. I rush out and Adam is lying in a flower bed screaming and shaking on the ground.:Nailbiting
> After being petrified that he had done some serious damage somehow I finally figured out that he had gotten his dewclaw caught in some old metal trellis hidden in the bed.:Facepalm It took quite abit of effort (and lots of restraint from Adam who didnt bite me even when I was hurting him)but we finally got him free!:Woot
> 
> aaaaaand this would be reason no73 why I constantly tell them to stay out of the flower beds!!LOL


Oh Adam! That must have hurt!



Squeeze said:


> @catz4m8z - Oh yikes! Lucky you managed to free him without any damage.
> 
> Much better hydrotherapy session for Jaxon yesterday. He was so much more settled and did twice as much swimming as previous sessions.
> His skin has been a bit dry after and it's been suggested to try salmon oil, so any recommendations on what brand to use and how much would be gratefully received.


That's great that he was better  Maybe he just needed time to get used to it.

I can't really help with recommendations - I remember using Fish 4 Dogs salmon oil with Kenzie when we lived there, but that was about a decade ago!


----------



## Squeeze

@Silverpaw - he only gets showered, no shampoo. We asked the hydro lady and she said to try the salmon oil first, his coat is really good for a dog of his age but it just seems the chlorine is drying him out a little.

@LittleFox - I'll have a look, thanks! Never had an issue before and now I'm like argh what the hell do it use?! And with most things this place has always provided the answers 

Just back from our little plod. So nice the weather is getting better so I can let him rest without worrying about him getting cold and wet.
Just look at that face and tell me he's not happy being out?


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> @Silverpaw - he only gets showered, no shampoo. We asked the hydro lady and she said to try the salmon oil first, his coat is really good for a dog of his age but it just seems the chlorine is drying him out a little.
> 
> @LittleFox - I'll have a look, thanks! Never had an issue before and now I'm like argh what the hell do it use?! And with most things this place has always provided the answers
> 
> Just back from our little plod. So nice the weather is getting better so I can let him rest without worrying about him getting cold and wet.
> Just look at that face and tell me he's not happy being out?
> View attachment 485804


Brilliant,same as Maci,he was never shampooed.Hope the salmon oil works.

The weather is lovely,so glad spring is upon us .I think it's better for everyone but it really does make such a difference to our oldies.

A picture paints a thousand words and Jaxon's face says it all 'don't right us oldies off,we know what we like without rushing around like we did when we were younger'.He's very beautiful :Smuggrin.
Maci was sitting in the sun yesterday watching the world go by when a boy on a bike came over to us.He asked about Maci and told me about his dog who he had to say goodbye to when he (the dog) was 13 years old,he had already been with the family when the boy was born.He was a lovely youngster, obviously dog savy.He was amazed to hear Maci's age but told me that he thought Maci would be around for some time yet!It made me smile to think that a youngster even noticed an elderly dog out enjoying a bit of fresh air,let alone took the time to admire him and find out more about him.


----------



## Gentlman

Westie Mum said:


> Just wondering how our oldies are getting on.
> 
> Lucy is 14 and is in quite good health at the moment. She's pain med free right now although still having a monthly laser treatment round her back, back legs which helps keep her moving, although she's less inclined to be off running nowadays, prefers a gentle stroll or a carry  plus obviously her joint supplements. We've been using Yumove plus recently in the morning with a bit of joint aid added in the evening.
> 
> Her separation/general anxiety has hit an all time high recently so we've been trying various things with the Vet and the help of my step son who's been doggy sitting while I'm at work (part time 4 mornings a week). The Vet says it's quite common with oldies and the onset to congenitve disfunction. She's on Aktivait, 2 Dorset's skullcap & valerian, Bach Rescue Remedy (all added to food twice a day) and DAP plug in ...... since adding the Rescue Remedy, she's been the most happy and settled she's been in a very long time. I actually cried the first time I watch her on camera just take herself onto the back of the sofa and sleep while I was at work
> 
> Otherwise she's fit and healthy, just had her bloods done as was worried all these supplements/herbal things would be overloading her, but everything's fine and relieved for now, that we don't have to go down the more sedative type of meds from the vets.
> 
> Poppy and Oscar are throughly enjoying the new happy Lucy aswell, instead of keeping away from Mrs Grumpy
> 
> We are away in Norfolk this week. Having a Leisurely day in the garden as both exhausted from all the decorating at home!
> View attachment 357176
> 
> 
> And photo my daughter sent me the other week of Lucy chillin
> 
> View attachment 357175
> 
> 
> So ......how's everyone else's getting on ?


----------



## LittleFox

Well, guess who's still coughing?

I'll ring the vet tomorrow but I think it's xrays next.


----------



## Arny

Sorry to hear that @LittleFox


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Well, guess who's still coughing?
> 
> I'll ring the vet tomorrow but I think it's xrays next.


Oh,no,poor little McKenzie.At least exrays might get to the bottom of it and hopefully,she can get appropriate treatment.


----------



## LittleFox

Arny said:


> Sorry to hear that @LittleFox





Silverpaw said:


> Oh,no,poor little McKenzie.At least exrays might get to the bottom of it and hopefully,she can get appropriate treatment.


Thanks, she's booked for xrays and if necessary a scope on Monday.

I'm not sure what outcome I'm hoping for! Other than there being nothing wrong of course!


----------



## Squeeze

@LittleFox - fingers crossed for you xx

We've had a funny old week. 
Jaxon had his annual vaccinations and health check last week. 
The vet wanted to book him in for a blood test because he was a bit tender around his tummy, which could be down to a number of things, she thinks it potentially secondary pain from his hips or potentially from the way he breathes because of his bronchitis but wanted to rule out anything else.
He had the blood test on Wednesday (with his Librela jab) 
On Thursday she phoned to say his liver enzymes were showing higher than they would like so booked him in Friday for more bloods and an ultrasound. 
Took him to the vets Friday morning to be told they were extremely short staffed and couldn't do the scan but could still do the bloods. Wished they had called so we could have just rearranged the appointment but there we go. 
The nurse explained they would take one lot of bloods then feed him, wait two hours and then do another lot of bloods. She asked if we wanted to take him home between the bloods but we said he'd be best of staying in as getting him in and out the car isn't easy. Finally at 3pm we got the call to pick him up. The bloods came back showing his liver function is fine. So he's back on Monday for the ultrasound. 
The day spent cooped up hasn't done him any favours because he's very stiff and wobbly on the back end today. 
Saying that I've been off work this week and he's spent the whole week out in the garden enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## LittleFox

Oh dear.

McKenzie went in at midday for her xrays and scope. I hadn't heard anything by 5pm so rang to find out when I could pick her up. Turns out they had emergencies and didn't get her done - and I understand that happens.

However, the combination of holding it together all day waiting for potentially bad news, along with the thought of her sitting hungry in a cage all afternoon just made me completely break down! I'm not generally a 'cryer' but I was full-on sobbing!

So she's back again tomorrow! In the meantime she's being a good girl and leaving her catheter alone.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> McKenzie went in at midday for her xrays and scope. I hadn't heard anything by 5pm so rang to find out when I could pick her up. Turns out they had emergencies and didn't get her done - and I understand that happens.
> 
> However, the combination of holding it together all day waiting for potentially bad news, along with the thought of her sitting hungry in a cage all afternoon just made me completely break down! I'm not generally a 'cryer' but I was full-on sobbing!
> 
> So she's back again tomorrow! In the meantime she's being a good girl and leaving her catheter alone.
> 
> View attachment 486261


Ahh, bless her,how unfortunate that the procedure couldn't go ahead.
I hope you're feeling better after a good cry.If anything can reduce us to tears,I think it's worrying about our beautiful furry friends. McKenzie really does look like a perfect little poppet.
Fingers and paws crossed for the best possible outcome from her procedure tomorrow X


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> @LittleFox - fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> We've had a funny old week.
> Jaxon had his annual vaccinations and health check last week.
> The vet wanted to book him in for a blood test because he was a bit tender around his tummy, which could be down to a number of things, she thinks it potentially secondary pain from his hips or potentially from the way he breathes because of his bronchitis but wanted to rule out anything else.
> He had the blood test on Wednesday (with his Librela jab)
> On Thursday she phoned to say his liver enzymes were showing higher than they would like so booked him in Friday for more bloods and an ultrasound.
> Took him to the vets Friday morning to be told they were extremely short staffed and couldn't do the scan but could still do the bloods. Wished they had called so we could have just rearranged the appointment but there we go.
> The nurse explained they would take one lot of bloods then feed him, wait two hours and then do another lot of bloods. She asked if we wanted to take him home between the bloods but we said he'd be best of staying in as getting him in and out the car isn't easy. Finally at 3pm we got the call to pick him up. The bloods came back showing his liver function is fine. So he's back on Monday for the ultrasound.
> The day spent cooped up hasn't done him any favours because he's very stiff and wobbly on the back end today.
> Saying that I've been off work this week and he's spent the whole week out in the garden enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 486153
> 
> View attachment 486149
> 
> View attachment 486151


What a difficult time for you and beautiful Jaxon.Hope his ultrasound scan goes ahead as planned and that the results from it are ok.Could the vet offer any explanation to what might have raised the liver enzymes?Maci has regular blood tests to monitor his liver function (and other organs).He has raised liver enzymes but we know his liver is full of nodules, which fortunately aren't cancerous.He's had several ultrasound scans, which means a bare belly for him.He's a hairy dude so has needed a pretty big shave when he's had a scan .
Hope Jaxon isn't too stiff after his ordeal.Maci says lots of treats help,on the spoonful of sugar theory I think :Hilarious.
I think it's quite useful to have bloods checked on senior dogs,it gives a sort of baseline and,if anything is picked up, the sooner it's addressed the better.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> McKenzie went in at midday for her xrays and scope. I hadn't heard anything by 5pm so rang to find out when I could pick her up. Turns out they had emergencies and didn't get her done - and I understand that happens.
> 
> However, the combination of holding it together all day waiting for potentially bad news, along with the thought of her sitting hungry in a cage all afternoon just made me completely break down! I'm not generally a 'cryer' but I was full-on sobbing!
> 
> So she's back again tomorrow! In the meantime she's being a good girl and leaving her catheter alone.
> 
> View attachment 486261


Oh no,what an anti-climax! And no food! Poor little poppet.
We will think about you tomorrow.


----------



## LittleFox

Well there's good news and inconclusive news (for now). Her trachea is fine for a start. It is sitting a bit higher than normal, which could indicate an enlarged heart pushing it up, but when they took all the measurements for her heart it was normal. They couldn't even find her murmur. Scope was clear, there was no sign of anything in her airways. Bloods completely normal.

But there's always a but!

The xray showed some white around her lungs. Unfortunately the xrays were on exhalation so it was difficult for them to get a good idea of what, if anything, that was. It may be the start of Westie Lung Disease (Idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis). He's sending her films to a lady who is a specialist in reading them, to get her opinion, and we should hear back tomorrow.

If it's not lung disease they don't know what is causing the coughing. They could give her diuretics in case there's some free fluid, which also act as a cough suppressant, but that's kinda it really.

So still no answers!

She's still a bit groggy but perked up when dinner was mentioned!


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> Well there's good news and inconclusive news (for now). Her trachea is fine for a start. It is sitting a bit higher than normal, which could indicate an enlarged heart pushing it up, but when they took all the measurements for her heart it was normal. They couldn't even find her murmur. Scope was clear, there was no sign of anything in her airways. Bloods completely normal.
> 
> But there's always a but!
> 
> The xray showed some white around her lungs. Unfortunately the xrays were on exhalation so it was difficult for them to get a good idea of what, if anything, that was. It may be the start of Westie Lung Disease (Idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis). He's sending her films to a lady who is a specialist in reading them, to get her opinion, and we should hear back tomorrow.
> 
> If it's not lung disease they don't know what is causing the coughing. They could give her diuretics in case there's some free fluid, which also act as a cough suppressant, but that's kinda it really.
> 
> So still no answers!
> 
> She's still a bit groggy but perked up when dinner was mentioned!
> 
> View attachment 486345


Oh bless her! Hugs from me.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Well there's good news and inconclusive news (for now). Her trachea is fine for a start. It is sitting a bit higher than normal, which could indicate an enlarged heart pushing it up, but when they took all the measurements for her heart it was normal. They couldn't even find her murmur. Scope was clear, there was no sign of anything in her airways. Bloods completely normal.
> 
> But there's always a but!
> 
> The xray showed some white around her lungs. Unfortunately the xrays were on exhalation so it was difficult for them to get a good idea of what, if anything, that was. It may be the start of Westie Lung Disease (Idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis). He's sending her films to a lady who is a specialist in reading them, to get her opinion, and we should hear back tomorrow.
> 
> If it's not lung disease they don't know what is causing the coughing. They could give her diuretics in case there's some free fluid, which also act as a cough suppressant, but that's kinda it really.
> 
> So still no answers!
> 
> She's still a bit groggy but perked up when dinner was mentioned!
> 
> View attachment 486345


Fingers and paws crossed that the interpretation of the x-rays doesn't throw up anything serious.
Maci's impressed that McKenzie perked up at the mention of her dinner .


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh bless, prettiest little Westie hope all turns out well for & of course you too.


----------



## Arny

LittleFox said:


> Well there's good news and inconclusive news (for now). Her trachea is fine for a start. It is sitting a bit higher than normal, which could indicate an enlarged heart pushing it up, but when they took all the measurements for her heart it was normal. They couldn't even find her murmur. Scope was clear, there was no sign of anything in her airways. Bloods completely normal.
> 
> But there's always a but!
> 
> The xray showed some white around her lungs. Unfortunately the xrays were on exhalation so it was difficult for them to get a good idea of what, if anything, that was. It may be the start of Westie Lung Disease (Idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis). He's sending her films to a lady who is a specialist in reading them, to get her opinion, and we should hear back tomorrow.
> 
> If it's not lung disease they don't know what is causing the coughing. They could give her diuretics in case there's some free fluid, which also act as a cough suppressant, but that's kinda it really.
> 
> So still no answers!
> 
> She's still a bit groggy but perked up when dinner was mentioned!
> 
> View attachment 486345


Frustrating but sounds relatively positive that there's nothing screaming out to the vet.


----------



## Squeeze

@LittleFox - Fingers crossed the specialist comes up with a more conclusive answer for you. Why is there always the it's not "this" but could be "this"?

The boy went for his ultrasound yesterday. Everything came back clear. They checked all around inside bits and bobs and there's nothing of concern. 
Vet said about checking his bloods again in a few weeks but they think it's just one of those old dog on medication things. Also he didn't need to be sedated so came home early, complete with a bad haircut.


----------



## LittleFox

Well frustratingly still inconclusive.

The specialist reviewed the films. It could well be the start of idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis, particularly given her breed. They're just not sure on that as they're not hearing the crackling sounds in her lungs that usually go with it. But if it is that, she has about 12-18 months left.

It could also be general old age changes, which are less of a concern.

The next step is a CT, but I need to travel for that as they can't do it where I live.

I've agreed with the vet that since her cough isn't hugely frequent at the moment, that we'll try steroids for 4 weeks which would work to reduce any inflammatory response that may be causing the cough (even though they couldn't see any sign of that yesterday). We will then review and refer for a CT if the steroids aren't helping (which would suggest IPF). There's not really anything to lose as nothing can stop the progression of IPF anyway.

Poor poppet had a rough night - as well as the general grogginess from GA, she has been coughing so much due to them flushing out her airways. She's at the daycarer's today and apparently the cough has settled now so hopefully we'll sleep a bit better tonight!


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> @LittleFox - Fingers crossed the specialist comes up with a more conclusive answer for you. Why is there always the it's not "this" but could be "this"?
> 
> The boy went for his ultrasound yesterday. Everything came back clear. They checked all around inside bits and bobs and there's nothing of concern.
> Vet said about checking his bloods again in a few weeks but they think it's just one of those old dog on medication things. Also he didn't need to be sedated so came home early, complete with a bad haircut.
> View attachment 486383


Glad the ultrasound didn't throw any nasties up.I recognise that haircut from Maci's scans , he's never needed sedating to have them done either,our old boys are the best .
Hope the bloods are ok when they are checked again.
I love the picture with his teddy, bless him.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Well frustratingly still inconclusive.
> 
> The specialist reviewed the films. It could well be the start of idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis, particularly given her breed. They're just not sure on that as they're not hearing the crackling sounds in her lungs that usually go with it. But if it is that, she has about 12-18 months left.
> 
> It could also be general old age changes, which are less of a concern.
> 
> The next step is a CT, but I need to travel for that as they can't do it where I live.
> 
> I've agreed with the vet that since her cough isn't hugely frequent at the moment, that we'll try steroids for 4 weeks which would work to reduce any inflammatory response that may be causing the cough (even though they couldn't see any sign of that yesterday). We will then review and refer for a CT if the steroids aren't helping (which would suggest IPF). There's not really anything to lose as nothing can stop the progression of IPF anyway.
> 
> Poor poppet had a rough night - as well as the general grogginess from GA, she has been coughing so much due to them flushing out her airways. She's at the daycarer's today and apparently the cough has settled now so hopefully we'll sleep a bit better tonight!


It's a shame you don't have any answers but at least nothing awful has been picked up as yet.Maci's had a couple of CT scans in the past (amputation and spleen/liver).The detail from them is amazing.Fingers and paws crossed that the plan in place clears things up.
I hope you all get a better night's sleep tonight .


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze, another member of the exclusive bare belly club after one of Maci's ultrasound scans.He doesn't lie upside down any more .


----------



## Squeeze

@LittleFox - what a pain you've still not got any answers. 
@Silverpaw - That a lot of fluff to go missing on Macis belly! Does it take long to grow back? I think Jaxons looks so bad because his belly is sooooo white.

Was really relieved that the scan was clear. But yesterday I had a major wobble. Wondering if we're doing the right things for him. Wondering if we're being cruel to the poor old boy. Wondering how much pain he actually is in.
Today I've managed to remind myself that he's still got a wag in his tail and a glint in his eyes. But honestly it's breaking my heart watching him struggle.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze said:


> @LittleFox - what a pain you've still not got any answers.
> @Silverpaw - That a lot of fluff to go missing on Macis belly! Does it take long to grow back? I think Jaxons looks so bad because his belly is sooooo white.
> 
> Was really relieved that the scan was clear. But yesterday I had a major wobble. Wondering if we're doing the right things for him. Wondering if we're being cruel to the poor old boy. Wondering how much pain he actually is in.
> Today I've managed to remind myself that he's still got a wag in his tail and a glint in his eyes. But honestly it's breaking my heart watching him struggle.


Hehe, you're right,Maci is a very hairy mutt .His coat has always grown back pretty quickly and really well.I think his thick coat was designed for the harsh Romanian winters .It really is quite splendid and really soft, although it looks quite tufty in parts, like around his mane:Hilarious.
Ahh, bless, it's so hard seeing them grow old and less able isn't it?I guess we have to measure how they're doing for the stage they're at and try not to compare with when they were young and lively.Looking at the quality of their lives is so important and as long as we keep doing that,I don't think we can go far wrong.
Look after yourself and try to enjoy the special times and the lovely, peaceful gentle times.
Gentle hug to Jaxon


----------



## LittleFox

McKenzie's had me up at 1am for the past 3 nights in a row (since after her vet visit). I have been letting her out to toilet and she settles straight back to bed and is fine until the morning, but she has her last toilet between 9-9.30 anyway so I'm not really sure why she's waking. It's a bit rough on me though! 

I have noticed that before she goes back to sleep again she tends to have a BIG drink. Which again is a bit odd for her.

I'm wondering if it's down to the GA, because I really don't want another vet visit for another thing!


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> McKenzie's had me up at 1am for the past 3 nights in a row (since after her vet visit). I have been letting her out to toilet and she settles straight back to bed and is fine until the morning, but she has her last toilet between 9-9.30 anyway so I'm not really sure why she's waking. It's a bit rough on me though!
> 
> I have noticed that before she goes back to sleep again she tends to have a BIG drink. Which again is a bit odd for her.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's down to the GA, because I really don't want another vet visit for another thing!


Ahh, bless her and you too, hope you manage to get back to sleep.It's hard to work out what's going on sometimes when there has been a change/significant incident.Maybe keep a diary for future reference? Is she drinking more overall or just at this time?I've measured Maci's water intake over a 24hr period at times.I know it's easier with one dog but I have done it in the past with two dogs, it's a bit more complicated but can give an indication of what's going on.
I'm often up at odd hours for Maci's tablet's and he always goes back to sleeping peacefully and leaves me awake for the rest of the night.The things we have to do for our oldies.Trouble is, I'm not getting any younger myself :Smuggrin.
Take care and everything crossed for you both to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, bless her and you too, hope you manage to get back to sleep.It's hard to work out what's going on sometimes when there has been a change/significant incident.Maybe keep a diary for future reference? Is she drinking more overall or just at this time?I've measured Maci's water intake over a 24hr period at times.I know it's easier with one dog but I have done it in the past with two dogs, it's a bit more complicated but can give an indication of what's going on.
> I'm often up at odd hours for Maci's tablet's and he always goes back to sleeping peacefully and leaves me awake for the rest of the night.The things we have to do for our oldies.Trouble is, I'm not getting any younger myself :Smuggrin.
> Take care and everything crossed for you both to get a good nights sleep.


Thanks. Keeping a diary is a good idea, I'll add it alongside her cough diary!

I'm not sure if she's drinking more overall, but it's certainly a big drink she's having at night. It's not hot here anymore so that's not a reason. I might try measuring her water consumption, although I have no idea what's normal.


----------



## Arny

There are guides online that say what normal range is and some factor in on only dry or wet diet etc. 
Obviously doesn’t help with Mckenzie’s normal but should give you an idea and you’ve noticed that things have increased.
It could well just be after effects of the sedation.

Tilly drinks excessively and we’ve done pretty much all the tests that could cause it, twice! But have had to put it down to behavioural, likely due to the ccd.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Thanks. Keeping a diary is a good idea, I'll add it alongside her cough diary!
> 
> I'm not sure if she's drinking more overall, but it's certainly a big drink she's having at night. It's not hot here anymore so that's not a reason. I might try measuring her water consumption, although I have no idea what's normal.


I bet we could all publish a dogs diary :Hilarious.I find it really useful with Maci because there are so many different things going on.
It sounds like it might be useful to have a 'base line' of McKenzie's water intake,to measure against her 'normal' for future reference.There are quite a few conditions that can affect this,so not a bad thing to have in the dog diary .Maci's recordings go on his vet file too,his records are pretty long! His urine samples,checked as part of his screening when his bloods are done,is always weak and when his vet gives me the results,she always says it's a bit weak but normal for Maci .It's a good job no one keeps a 'dog owners' diary on me or they'd discover that my 'normal' is an overly keen interest in dog poo,tablet times and any behaviours/symptoms that could be down to the Gabapentin tablets, anything of note post massage/acapuncture sessions etc etc.And that's not to mention any photographic evidence that might explain something to his vets/therapists better than I can in words :Banghead.


----------



## LittleFox

Oh I just realised - she's on Pred which explains the drinking. 

She started making noises at 11pm last night, and her night-time toilet had only been at 9.30 so I decided that was ridiculous and ignored her, and she went back to sleep until 7am.


----------



## catz4m8z

LittleFox said:


> Oh I just realised - she's on Pred which explains the drinking.


well, that explains that! Adam started drinking alot more after he started his water tablets, mainly from a manky bucket in the garden!

Hope everybodies oldies are doing well?

Just got back from the vet with Heidi, she had a lump come up underneath her eye about a week and a half ago. It didnt bother her or affect her but didnt go away either and vet appts are like gold dust so it took a while to get an appt!
She has a course of antibiotics as it could be an infection....but there is also a strong chance it could be a tumor. She also had swollen lymph nodes which could be a sign of either infection or tumor so no help there! The vet was worried coz she has lost about 1kg in weight (which is quite a lot in a chihuahua!) but I pointed out she hadnt been weighed there in 2 yrs and both her and Adam have gone from 'slightly too chubby' chihuahuas to 'slightly too skinny' chihuahuas in that time. Just old age I think as Hannah has lost weight as well.
Now I just have to wait and see. If it doesnt go it will mean surgery for a biopsy, so fingers crossed that she has an infection!


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> well, that explains that! Adam started drinking alot more after he started his water tablets, mainly from a manky bucket in the garden!
> 
> Hope everybodies oldies are doing well?
> 
> Just got back from the vet with Heidi, she had a lump come up underneath her eye about a week and a half ago. It didnt bother her or affect her but didnt go away either and vet appts are like gold dust so it took a while to get an appt!
> She has a course of antibiotics as it could be an infection....but there is also a strong chance it could be a tumor. She also had swollen lymph nodes which could be a sign of either infection or tumor so no help there! The vet was worried coz she has lost about 1kg in weight (which is quite a lot in a chihuahua!) but I pointed out she hadnt been weighed there in 2 yrs and both her and Adam have gone from 'slightly too chubby' chihuahuas to 'slightly too skinny' chihuahuas in that time. Just old age I think as Hannah has lost weight as well.
> Now I just have to wait and see. If it doesnt go it will mean surgery for a biopsy, so fingers crossed that she has an infection!


Hope it's 'just' an infection with Heidi,bless her.Waiting to see how it goes is horrible and always seems to make time go very slowly but fingers and paws crossed here for her.
Maci's doing ok overall, thanks although I have been a bit concerned that the Gabapentin tablets might be affecting him and making him a bit shaky, particularly feed times .We've reduced the interval in-between them to see if they keep the pain at bay.I think the pain in his jaw has eased/gone now,the acapuncture seems to be working well on his joints but there could be something else going on.There are so many factors,is hard to see what's what.There's nothing straight forward with our oldies,is there :Banghead.It's a good job they are so worth all the worry.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's doing ok overall, thanks although I have been a bit concerned that the Gabapentin tablets might be affecting him and making him a bit shaky, particularly feed times .We've reduced the interval in-between them to see if they keep the pain at bay..


Glad to hear he is doing ok...it can be abit of a balancing act with painkillers cant it? You really dont want to give them too many if you can help it, but you dont want them in pain either.
The main problem with Heidis antibiotics are going to be getting the dose right. As she is so small I have to give her 3/4s of a small tablet!! Not the easiest dose!


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Glad to hear he is doing ok...it can be abit of a balancing act with painkillers cant it? You really dont want to give them too many if you can help it, but you dont want them in pain either.
> The main problem with Heidis antibiotics are going to be getting the dose right. As she is so small I have to give her 3/4s of a small tablet!! Not the easiest dose!


Pain killers are a real issue with Maci.He can't have any of the non steroidal anti inflammatory drugs because they nearly killed him years ago (I know they work well for many dogs).He has issues with his liver now,so even more restrictions.He's done ok on Gabapentin for some time,at a really low dose that's had to be adjusted accordingly but I'm worried that it's having a detrimental effect on him now.Contacted vets today so might get a way forward, although hard to imagine what might be available to him that hasn't already been discussed.
On a more positive note,he has acapuncture tomorrow.He does really well at it and on it,if that makes sense and his canine massage on Friday, which is brilliant.
Hope little Heidi is doing ok and that you're managing to cut the tablets up ok.It sounds like a bit of a nightmare to me, especially as she's so small and a tiny bit over could be a lot!
I love the oldies and Maci is an absolute star but I have to say that I'm struggling a bit over the last couple of days.


----------



## Traci!!

Hi I’m new here I love seeing the advice and photos of all the dogs I just bought a Shih- tzu 8 weeks old, I’ve never had a puppy before and I’m 51 I can’t believe how loving and intelligent he is I’ve only had him 5 days and he uses the puppy pad and sleeps all night I thought having a puppy would cry all night and it would be tiring but it’s just the opposite he’s brilliant


----------



## Silverpaw

Traci!! said:


> Hi I'm new here I love seeing the advice and photos of all the dogs I just bought a Shih- tzu 8 weeks old, I've never had a puppy before and I'm 51 I can't believe how loving and intelligent he is I've only had him 5 days and he uses the puppy pad and sleeps all night I thought having a puppy would cry all night and it would be tiring but it's just the opposite he's brilliant


Ahh,he sounds lovely.This thread is usually all about our oldies,so a young puppy is a real change.What I would say to you is enjoy every moment because it's just amazing how quickly the time whizzes by.My boy was a mature dog when he arrived, he's 16 years old now and I have no idea where the years in-between have gone.


----------



## margy

Traci!! said:


> Hi I'm new here I love seeing the advice and photos of all the dogs I just bought a Shih- tzu 8 weeks old, I've never had a puppy before and I'm 51 I can't believe how loving and intelligent he is I've only had him 5 days and he uses the puppy pad and sleeps all night I thought having a puppy would cry all night and it would be tiring but it's just the opposite he's brilliant


Hello and welcome I joined this forum when having problems with my elderly JRT. It was a great support to me. There is a puppy thread which I will definitely be involved in when we eventually get a pup, you might like to have a look at that I'm sure as a new owner there will be loads of advice.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> I love the oldies and Maci is an absolute star but I have to say that I'm struggling a bit over the last couple of days.


Sorry to hear that you are finding things difficult. Those oldies can be such a worry at times cant they?
Adam has had a few bad days with his coughing so I can appreciate the frustration and worry that they bring!:Shy Sounds bad but I almost want to tell him off for sounding like he has severe heart failure!:Hilarious Obviously I dont and I know its irrational but it really does suck when they are struggling and you know you cant do anything to help....


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Sorry to hear that you are finding things difficult. Those oldies can be such a worry at times cant they?
> Adam has had a few bad days with his coughing so I can appreciate the frustration and worry that they bring!:Shy Sounds bad but I almost want to tell him off for sounding like he has severe heart failure!:Hilarious Obviously I dont and I know its irrational but it really does suck when they are struggling and you know you cant do anything to help....


Thanks,things feeling a bit better now.His acapuncture went really well again yesterday,so looks like it's well worth continuing with.Also, have a plan in place with the vet to wean him off the Gabapentin and see if that's been making him a bit spaced out.He was on a very low dose anyway but he does have a tendency to react to drugs after a time .He's on one a day for 5-6 days and then every other day until he's completely off them.If he's no different,we'll have to go back to the drawing board but keeping everything crossed that it's 'just'the tablets,as opposed to something neurological.He's looking much brighter today and is having a massage tomorrow,so we'll see how he looks after that.
I know, it's really horrible seeing them struggling.It feels so much better with a plan in place.
Hope little Adam is feeling better,bless him.I guess the good thing is,they don't seem at all put out by it.I think they have enough sense to let us do the worrying for them :Hilarious.Let's hope we're all going into the weekend in as good a place as possible.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Thanks,things feeling a bit better now.His acapuncture went really well again yesterday,so looks like it's well worth continuing with.Also, have a plan in place with the vet to wean him off the Gabapentin and see if that's been making him a bit spaced out.He was on a very low dose anyway but he does have a tendency to react to drugs after a time .He's on one a day for 5-6 days and then every other day until he's completely off them.If he's no different,we'll have to go back to the drawing board but keeping everything crossed that it's 'just'the tablets,as opposed to something neurological.He's looking much brighter today and is having a massage tomorrow,so we'll see how he looks after that.
> I know, it's really horrible seeing them struggling.It feels so much better with a plan in place.
> Hope little Adam is feeling better,bless him.I guess the good thing is,they don't seem at all put out by it.I think they have enough sense to let us do the worrying for them :Hilarious.Let's hope we're all going into the weekend in as good a place as possible.


I hope weaning him off the gabapentin works and he starts to feel more like himself. 
Tilly is often spaced out but since she was like that before I know its not the drugs


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> I hope weaning him off the gabapentin works and he starts to feel more like himself.
> Tilly is often spaced out but since she was like that before I know its not the drugs


Thanks,he's brilliant most of the time but still a bit of a thing with eating.His appetite is good and he scoffs his food/treats really well once he gets going.Seems to have forgotten how to eat when he starts.Teeth,jaw,pain etc ruled out,so seems neurological.He had his massage this morning,so had a good check over for pain responses and he seems fine.He's being closely monitored and to be honest, seems ok.He's a really happy,alert little chappy once he gets going but I don't want to be giving him anything that's making him 'groggy' if we can eliminate it.
Ahh, beautiful Tilly, sounds like she's doing ok.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Thanks,he's brilliant most of the time but still a bit of a thing with eating.His appetite is good and he scoffs his food/treats really well once he gets going.


Always a good sign if they are still little piggy's!!LOL I can still remember as a child when my old family dog was on the way with multi organ failure and wouldnt eat. My poor mother would cry in frustration after trying to get him to eat anything.
Im constantly surprised at how well Adam and Heidi do...his teeth look like they are about to fall out of his head and she really doesnt have more then 2 or 3 left!LOL:Hilarious

Heidi's suspicious lump is still there so antibiotics not working yet unfortunately. And Adam is still coughing alot. I dont think there is anything to be done for him though, unless they make cough syrup for dogs! I checked his breathing last night and its still a normal rate which implies he isnt coughing from fluid build up but just where his heart is pressing on his trachea. No fix for that.


----------



## Arny

Good that Maci's still ticking along well for the most part.


Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, beautiful Tilly, sounds like she's doing ok.


Mmm she's had a bad week but will likely be better next week, that's how it often is.
She's going through a phase of weeing in her sleep and had a couple of accidents separately. Need to get into the routine of letting her out more again although that tends to not help the bed situation.
Very unsettled in the evenings.
After reading your earlier posts about tweaking timings etc and then I happened to come across better timings for giving the gabapentin we're trialing giving it a bit later in the afternoon to help her sleep for the evening.
When she was getting us up at 4:30am the doses were spread out more, naturally but now she gets up with us we never changed when we give the second dose so they're quite close together.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Always a good sign if they are still little piggy's!!LOL I can still remember as a child when my old family dog was on the way with multi organ failure and wouldnt eat. My poor mother would cry in frustration after trying to get him to eat anything.
> Im constantly surprised at how well Adam and Heidi do...his teeth look like they are about to fall out of his head and she really doesnt have more then 2 or 3 left!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Heidi's suspicious lump is still there so antibiotics not working yet unfortunately. And Adam is still coughing alot. I dont think there is anything to be done for him though, unless they make cough syrup for dogs! I checked his breathing last night and its still a normal rate which implies he isnt coughing from fluid build up but just where his heart is pressing on his trachea. No fix for that.


I hope Heidi's antibiotics kick in soon, don't they have to finish the course before you can tell how they're doing? Ahh, little Adam, let's hope it doesn't progress very quickly.
Such a worry, I guess the secret is to do the best we can for them and enjoy every moment with them.Easier said that done sometimes but we can keep trying.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Good that Maci's still ticking along well for the most part.
> 
> Mmm she's had a bad week but will likely be better next week, that's how it often is.
> She's going through a phase of weeing in her sleep and had a couple of accidents separately. Need to get into the routine of letting her out more again although that tends to not help the bed situation.
> Very unsettled in the evenings.
> After reading your earlier posts about tweaking timings etc and then I happened to come across better timings for giving the gabapentin we're trialing giving it a bit later in the afternoon to help her sleep for the evening.
> When she was getting us up at 4:30am the doses were spread out more, naturally but now she gets up with us we never changed when we give the second dose so they're quite close together.


Hope she has a better week, bless her.Does she have anything for her weeing in her sleep? One of my previous dogs,a beautiful old girl,had propalin syrup for a weeing problem.It was very effective, although I know it depends on what the cause of the problem is.Are you using things like vetbed and incontinence pads?
We're in the process of weaning Maci off his Gabapentin at the moment to see if it helps.Medication is a bit of a thing with him because he doesn't metabolise it in the usual way because of his liver.
Our oldies certainly keep us on out toes.Fingers crossed for a good week for Tilly.


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> I dont think there is anything to be done for him though, unless they make cough syrup for dogs!


I think you can give Pediatric Benylin to dogs, you'd have to check with your vet.
I've seen it advised on here for kennel cough.


----------



## Arny

catz4m8z said:


> Heidi's suspicious lump is still there so antibiotics not working yet unfortunately. And Adam is still coughing alot. I dont think there is anything to be done for him though, unless they make cough syrup for dogs! I checked his breathing last night and its still a normal rate which implies he isnt coughing from fluid build up but just where his heart is pressing on his trachea. No fix for that.


Hopefully his cough isn't annoying himself too much.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Hope she has a better week, bless her.Does she have anything for her weeing in her sleep? One of my previous dogs,a beautiful old girl,had propalin syrup for a weeing problem.It was very effective, although I know it depends on what the cause of the problem is.Are you using things like vetbed and incontinence pads?
> We're in the process of weaning Maci off his Gabapentin at the moment to see if it helps.Medication is a bit of a thing with him because he doesn't metabolise it in the usual way because of his liver.
> Our oldies certainly keep us on out toes.Fingers crossed for a good week for Tilly.


We did try incurin but it didn't work. I don't know if the two use a different mechanism so if the other would work.
I think her main issue is that when she's bad she drinks more and possibly her spinal problem effects things too.
She's got vetbed with a washable puppy pad underneath but I might have to buy a human one if they make them small as I don't know how effective the puppy pads are anymore.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> We did try incurin but it didn't work. I don't know if the two use a different mechanism so if the other would work.
> I think her main issue is that when she's bad she drinks more and possibly her spinal problem effects things too.
> She's got vetbed with a washable puppy pad underneath but I might have to buy a human one if they make them small as I don't know how effective the puppy pads are anymore.


Ahh,bless her.We used human incontinence pads with our old girl because they absorb much more than the puppy ones.Fortunately she didn't need them when she was on the propalin but her's was the issue that older spayed bitches often get,not increased water consumption.
A funny story is that one day we had someone fall over in the snow in the road outside our house.It was clearly a nasty fall so didn't want to risk moving her but wanted something to keep the wet snow away from her.I took fleeces out to cover her in and a disposable incontinence pad to slide under as much of her as we could.It worked pretty well and it wasn't until much later that I thought 'I bet they wondered which of us was incontinent'.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> I thought 'I bet they wondered which of us was incontinent'.


Last incontinence product I bought for the dogs came in a clear package with just a label stuck to the front!

Ive always used puppy pads for my lot which are now the washable kind (just because Im out 13hrs for my nightshifts and it didnt seem fair to expect them to hold it that long!).
But I also use a human incontinence sheet on my bed for Adam as he started having accidents due to meds. I cant sleep on it coz it makes me really sweaty but it works fine folded up and just placed on Adams section...luckily he doesnt move about and like to sleep in the same place.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Last incontinence product I bought for the dogs came in a clear package with just a label stuck to the front!
> 
> Ive always used puppy pads for my lot which are now the washable kind (just because Im out 13hrs for my nightshifts and it didnt seem fair to expect them to hold it that long!).
> But I also use a human incontinence sheet on my bed for Adam as he started having accidents due to meds. I cant sleep on it coz it makes me really sweaty but it works fine folded up and just placed on Adams section...luckily he doesnt move about and like to sleep in the same place.


I can imagine that puppy pads would be plenty big enough for your little beauties.I used to go to Keep Able,a shop selling aids for people with mobility needs etc for the pads for my old girl.


----------



## Silverpaw

Squeeze, hope Jaxon is doing ok.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,bless her.We used human incontinence pads with our old girl because they absorb much more than the puppy ones.Fortunately she didn't need them when she was on the propalin but her's was the issue that older spayed bitches often get,not increased water consumption.
> A funny story is that one day we had someone fall over in the snow in the road outside our house.It was clearly a nasty fall so didn't want to risk moving her but wanted something to keep the wet snow away from her.I took fleeces out to cover her in and a disposable incontinence pad to slide under as much of her as we could.It worked pretty well and it wasn't until much later that I thought 'I bet they wondered which of us was incontinent'.


So funny, hopefully they were too focused on the help.
My vet was pretty sure it wasn't spay incontinence, especially as she was spayed later in life, but we gave it a try anyway. She was on it a month with no change but apparently should start to work within days.
Like I say though it is phases so has periods of time where she goes months without any problem.


catz4m8z said:


> Last incontinence product I bought for the dogs came in a clear package with just a label stuck to the front!
> 
> Ive always used puppy pads for my lot which are now the washable kind (just because Im out 13hrs for my nightshifts and it didnt seem fair to expect them to hold it that long!).
> But I also use a human incontinence sheet on my bed for Adam as he started having accidents due to meds. I cant sleep on it coz it makes me really sweaty but it works fine folded up and just placed on Adams section...luckily he doesnt move about and like to sleep in the same place.


We have one of those sheets for the car as Tilly did once have an accident in it but I find its too big for regular washing really.


Silverpaw said:


> I can imagine that puppy pads would be plenty big enough for your little beauties.I used to go to Keep Able,a shop selling aids for people with mobility needs etc for the pads for my old girl.


Ha yes, Tilly needs a couple of good sized towels to use for clear up if she does an actual wee.
Another issue with the washable puppy pads is the ones I have are darkish grey so its hard to tell if she's done anything and so if things need washing. I put a paper towel on top just so I can see.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just back from the vets with Heidi, the lump on her face hasnt changed at all with antibiotics unfortunately.
Spoke to the vet about a biopsy and Ive decided to do....absolutely nothing!:Wideyed

The vet kinda confirmed what I was already thinking TBH. The lump is right under her eye and very solidly attached so it would be very difficult to operate on and virtually impossible to remove everything no matter if its a cyst or a benign/malignant tumor. Knowing the difference isnt going to help at all, esp as she is nearly 13 and I wouldnt want to put her through chemo or radiotherapy, etc. At the moment she is happy and the lump isnt affecting her at all so Im just going to take it as it comes and treat any symptoms if they come up (the vet seemed to be implying that she thought it was likely malignant but as I said....doesnt help either of us to know that!).

well, that was my day. How is everybody else??:Hilarious


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Just back from the vets with Heidi, the lump on her face hasnt changed at all with antibiotics unfortunately.
> Spoke to the vet about a biopsy and Ive decided to do....absolutely nothing!:Wideyed
> 
> The vet kinda confirmed what I was already thinking TBH. The lump is right under her eye and very solidly attached so it would be very difficult to operate on and virtually impossible to remove everything no matter if its a cyst or a benign/malignant tumor. Knowing the difference isnt going to help at all, esp as she is nearly 13 and I wouldnt want to put her through chemo or radiotherapy, etc. At the moment she is happy and the lump isnt affecting her at all so Im just going to take it as it comes and treat any symptoms if they come up (the vet seemed to be implying that she thought it was likely malignant but as I said....doesnt help either of us to know that!).
> 
> well, that was my day. How is everybody else??:Hilarious


Sorry to hear this,I know you might have been expecting it but it still comes as a real blow, doesn't it? At least little Heidi won't be worrying about it.
I obviously don't know about Heidi's lump and it sounds like it's in a difficult place but Maci has a couple of cysts that keep filling up and he has them drained.They won't be removed because of his age and the risks involved in doing so but they have been tested and are just an inconvenience really.Hope little Heidi is feeling well in herself.

Still weaning Maci off his Gabapentin.He's looking good at the moment,so hoping it was what was making him a bit spaced out.Eating is still a bit of an issue for him though, although, fortunately,he hasn't lost his appetite.We'll see how he looks when he's weaned off it all together.For now, it's just nice to see him looking like old Maci.
Our oldies are wonderful but not for the feint hearted,are they .


----------



## Arny

catz4m8z said:


> Just back from the vets with Heidi, the lump on her face hasnt changed at all with antibiotics unfortunately.
> Spoke to the vet about a biopsy and Ive decided to do....absolutely nothing!:Wideyed
> 
> The vet kinda confirmed what I was already thinking TBH. The lump is right under her eye and very solidly attached so it would be very difficult to operate on and virtually impossible to remove everything no matter if its a cyst or a benign/malignant tumor. Knowing the difference isnt going to help at all, esp as she is nearly 13 and I wouldnt want to put her through chemo or radiotherapy, etc. At the moment she is happy and the lump isnt affecting her at all so Im just going to take it as it comes and treat any symptoms if they come up (the vet seemed to be implying that she thought it was likely malignant but as I said....doesnt help either of us to know that!).
> 
> well, that was my day. How is everybody else??:Hilarious


Sorry its not confirmed better news, hopefully she'll continue being her happy self for a long time yet.


Silverpaw said:


> Sorry to hear this,I know you might have been expecting it but it still comes as a real blow, doesn't it? At least little Heidi won't be worrying about it.
> I obviously don't know about Heidi's lump and it sounds like it's in a difficult place but Maci has a couple of cysts that keep filling up and he has them drained.They won't be removed because of his age and the risks involved in doing so but they have been tested and are just an inconvenience really.Hope little Heidi is feeling well in herself.
> 
> Still weaning Maci off his Gabapentin.He's looking good at the moment,so hoping it was what was making him a bit spaced out.Eating is still a bit of an issue for him though, although, fortunately,he hasn't lost his appetite.We'll see how he looks when he's weaned off it all together.For now, it's just nice to see him looking like old Maci.
> Our oldies are wonderful but not for the feint hearted,are they .


Good that Maci's starting to act like himself now.

Tilly's had a good day.


----------



## LittleFox

Oops, I need to catch up here!

@catz4m8z I'm sorry about Heidi. Hopefully it continues not to give her any bother for a while yet. Glad Maci and Tilly are doing well right now @Arny and @Silverpaw

McKenzie has just about finished her 2nd week of pred. It's definitely helped her cough, but the flip side is she's drinking so much more that we can't get through the night without toileting, which is starting to get a bit old! I'm hoping that when we start reducing her dose tomorrow, it becomes less of a problem. Then we go back to the vet and see what they say.


----------



## LittleFox

Oops, I wasn't quick enough last night and poor wee poppet had a HUGE accident on the kitchen floor


----------



## Arny

LittleFox said:


> Oops, I wasn't quick enough last night and poor wee poppet had a HUGE accident on the kitchen floor


Glad its helping her cough but hopefully the drinking does ease with the reduction of the meds.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci wants to wish all the PF oldies a happy Easter.He had a gap between his appointments,so we've taken advantage of it to have a week in Wales.He's doing really well so far.


----------



## Arny

Have a lovely holiday @Silverpaw and Maci.
A quiet Easter here, although will see some family for lunch. We had a lot of family stay over randomly last weekend.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> Oops, I wasn't quick enough last night and poor wee poppet had a HUGE accident on the kitchen floor


Would she use a pee pad? I leave a washable one down for Reena if we're going to be out for a while.


----------



## LittleFox

Silverpaw said:


> Maci wants to wish all the PF oldies a happy Easter.He had a gap between his appointments,so we've taken advantage of it to have a week in Wales.He's doing really well so far.


Happy Easter Maci! Enjoy your holiday 



SusieRainbow said:


> Would she use a pee pad? I leave a washable one down for Reena if we're going to be out for a while.


Yes, I leave a puppy pad down in 'the dog room' when I go out which she has never used  I think she only had that accident because of the extra drinking - she was at the back door so obviously waiting to be let out but I didn't see her and forgot as it wasn't a time that I usually let her out. No more accidents since


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Have a lovely holiday @Silverpaw and Maci.
> A quiet Easter here, although will see some family for lunch. We had a lot of family stay over randomly last weekend.


Have a good time.Lovely weather here, which helps.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Happy Easter Maci! Enjoy your holiday
> 
> Yes, I leave a puppy pad down in 'the dog room' when I go out which she has never used  I think she only had that accident because of the extra drinking - she was at the back door so obviously waiting to be let out but I didn't see her and forgot as it wasn't a time that I usually let her out. No more accidents since


Thanks, he's doing well so far.Glad things settled down a bit with McKenzie's wees.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci on his break,still going strong (ish).Did a lovely ridge walk on Friday,there was only us there!Just out in the village on Saturday and little ride with refreshments to a local beauty spot yesterday.Pacing him but he's doing ok.
Hope all the other oldies are ok.


----------



## catz4m8z

aww, look at Maci there...just living his best life!

My lot are just pottering along ok at present. Hope everybody elses pensioner pooches are fine.


----------



## Silverpaw

We're home, Maci's had a good time and travelled better than expected (it's got more difficult for him as he's got older).
He's off his Gabapentin all together,so we'll see how he gets on (his vet has been having updates while he's been away,so his monitoring continued). It's an R and R day for him tomorrow,then vets for claw cut on Friday morning and his canine massage on Friday afternoon.
Hope all the other oldies, and their people, have had a good Easter.
Maci's pre departure pic .


----------



## margy

Aww bless him, you look after him so well. He is lucky to have found you after all he's been through, what a lucky little dog.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> We're home, Maci's had a good time and travelled better than expected (it's got more difficult for him as he's got older).
> He's off his Gabapentin all together,so we'll see how he gets on (his vet has been having updates while he's been away,so his monitoring continued). It's an R and R day for him tomorrow,then vets for claw cut on Friday morning and his canine massage on Friday afternoon.
> Hope all the other oldies, and their people, have had a good Easter.
> Maci's pre departure pic .
> View attachment 488333


Lovely picture. You picked a nice time to get away.


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Aww bless him, you look after him so well. He is lucky to have found you after all he's been through, what a lucky little dog.


Ahh, thanks Margy.You know how high maintenance these oldies can be.His earlier years were tough on the mean streets of Romania and the injuries he sustained but without them,he wouldn't have got into rescue and found a 'way out'.I think I'm the lucky one, he's a wonderful little character.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Lovely picture. You picked a nice time to get away.


He's very photogenic .It was lovely weather,dry, bright and sometimes sunny but not too hot.Perfect for little Maci


----------



## LittleFox

Well we have just arrived home from the vet and the news isn't great.

The vet 'highly suspects' McKenzie has idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis AKA Westie lung disease. Usually life expectancy from diagnosis is 12-18 months, but she's in the very early stages so I'm hoping we've got longer than that. The vet has put her on a 'balance' dose of pred - hopefully enough to ease her cough a bit but not so much that she drinks excessively. We'll go back in 3 months and maybe repeat xrays.

Seems strange to think about it when she's bugging me to throw squeaky egg for her and racing to the door for walkies.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> Well we have just arrived home from the vet and the news isn't great.
> 
> The vet 'highly suspects' McKenzie has idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis AKA Westie lung disease. Usually life expectancy from diagnosis is 12-18 months, but she's in the very early stages so I'm hoping we've got longer than that. The vet has put her on a 'balance' dose of pred - hopefully enough to ease her cough a bit but not so much that she drinks excessively. We'll go back in 3 months and maybe repeat xrays.
> 
> Seems strange to think about it when she's bugging me to throw squeaky egg for her and racing to the door for walkies.


Oh dear, definitely not the news you wanted, I'm so sorry. I hope she can be managed for a good while yet, sending lots of 'stay well' vibes.xx


----------



## Arny

LittleFox said:


> Well we have just arrived home from the vet and the news isn't great.
> 
> The vet 'highly suspects' McKenzie has idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis AKA Westie lung disease. Usually life expectancy from diagnosis is 12-18 months, but she's in the very early stages so I'm hoping we've got longer than that. The vet has put her on a 'balance' dose of pred - hopefully enough to ease her cough a bit but not so much that she drinks excessively. We'll go back in 3 months and maybe repeat xrays.
> 
> Seems strange to think about it when she's bugging me to throw squeaky egg for her and racing to the door for walkies.


I'm sorry its not better news but hopefully the early treatment will help.
Along with of course, that you've kept her fit.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Well we have just arrived home from the vet and the news isn't great.
> 
> The vet 'highly suspects' McKenzie has idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis AKA Westie lung disease. Usually life expectancy from diagnosis is 12-18 months, but she's in the very early stages so I'm hoping we've got longer than that. The vet has put her on a 'balance' dose of pred - hopefully enough to ease her cough a bit but not so much that she drinks excessively. We'll go back in 3 months and maybe repeat xrays.
> 
> Seems strange to think about it when she's bugging me to throw squeaky egg for her and racing to the door for walkies.


I'm so sorry to hear this but pleased that little McKenzie is bright and playful at the moment.Long may it continue.I hope the meds can be sorted out to get the max benefit with the min problems.
I know every dog is different, and the conditions they have is different but Maci had defied medical science on more than one occasion.He certainly wouldn't be expected to still be here now on more than one count.Little McKenzie is fit,well cared for and stimulated, everything is on her side for the longest, happiest life possible.Everything crossed here for her.


----------



## catz4m8z

Sorry to hear about Kenzie @LittleFox. Hopefully she continues to be unbothered by it for a long time to come.

well, Adam worried my best friend the other day. Knowing that I was working a nightshift on my birthday (and being an awesome friend!) she snuck into my house with presents, balloons, birthday cake, etc to surprise me with in the morning. The dogs are used to their 'Auntie' popping round and always get excited to see her. Apparently Adam got so excited he sent himself into a huge coughing fit and best friend was convinced he was about to keel over and drop dead any minute....thus giving me a completely different birthday surprise then she originally planned!!LOL:Hilarious
Needless to say he was fine! Still waking me up every morning with his cough like he's a 60 a day lifetime smoker!


----------



## Rosie64

Thought I would enrol Shadow into the oldies club seeing as she is nearly 14









Nothing much else to add at the moment , may be asking for advice once she has been checked over by the vet next week though depending on what they find


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Sorry to hear about Kenzie @LittleFox. Hopefully she continues to be unbothered by it for a long time to come.
> 
> well, Adam worried my best friend the other day. Knowing that I was working a nightshift on my birthday (and being an awesome friend!) she snuck into my house with presents, balloons, birthday cake, etc to surprise me with in the morning. The dogs are used to their 'Auntie' popping round and always get excited to see her. Apparently Adam got so excited he sent himself into a huge coughing fit and best friend was convinced he was about to keel over and drop dead any minute....thus giving me a completely different birthday surprise then she originally planned!!LOL:Hilarious
> Needless to say he was fine! Still waking me up every morning with his cough like he's a 60 a day lifetime smoker!


Happy belated birthday wishes.Hope it was a good one.What a lovely friend .

Ahh, little Adam,he must have been thrilled to see his auntie.How alarming for her though .Glad he's ok,he sounds like a real character.Maci hopes that any cake was shared amongst your nearest and dearest and says yum yum yum to all your 'gang' :Hungry.


----------



## Silverpaw

Rosie64 said:


> Thought I would enrol Shadow into the oldies club seeing as she is nearly 14
> View attachment 489047
> 
> 
> Nothing much else to add at the moment , may be asking for advice once she has been checked over by the vet next week though depending on what they find


Welcome to the PF oldies, beautiful Shadow.What a beautiful girl she looks.Hope the vet check goes well next week.
It never ceases to amaze me how well older dogs settle in new homes given the time, patience and support they need.We,Maci and I,look forward to hearing about Shadow's journey into her lovely,secure new life with you.I think it can feel like a bit of a rollercoaster ride sometimes,one step forward and then a bit of uncertainty.One thing I do know for sure though is that it is a really rewarding
'process'.Seeing an older dog given the chance to have a life that is way beyond what any expectations for them could have been for them is priceless.


----------



## Silverpaw

A little update on Maci while I'm here.He's doing ok,his mobility isn't good but he gets around the house and garden ok.He still enjoys going out, likes a sniff, watching the world go by, having stroller rides and picnics.He really benefits from the stimulation.He had acapuncture yesterday and,as always,was brilliant.He's been to the vet's today for his Librela injection and to have a couple of cysts drained.He also had a bit of a check up while he was there.He's put a little bit of weight on, which I need to watch because of his mobility, especially with his missing leg.He's adamant that he won't be dieting though,so maybe I'll just have to be a bit careful :Hilarious.He's snoozing at the moment but no doubt he'll be looking at his pocket watch to make sure I don't forget his feed time :Bangheadas if I would .
Hope all the oldies are doing ok and that the change in temperature on what feels like a daily basis isn't proving too difficult for them.


----------



## LittleFox

Welcome to the Oldies Club Shadow.

Well I'm pleased to report that Kenzie's doing really well  She's still coughing when she plays with Elliot but rarely at any other time (I keep a diary). I also feel like she's keeping up better on walks and generally just being more of a PITA :Hilarious The steroid dosage she's on now still makes her drink more than usual, but not excessively, so it's easier to keep on top of the peeing. Long may it continue 

ETA Spoke too soon, another accident today


----------



## catz4m8z

LittleFox said:


> ETA Spoke too soon, another accident today


whoops, poor Kenzie! Hopefully things will sort themselves out. When Adam started on his water tablets he had several accidents at first but then its like he got used to them and he hasnt had one in quite some time.

My lot are all soldiering on quite nicely! Heidi's suspicious lump is still there and causing her no bother at all and Adams cough comes and goes (esp when its his turn to be crated....I feel like some of the coughing that goes on then is a little bit 'put on' LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope everyone's doing ok.Maci's looking pretty good,so we're taking him to Wales for a little break today.He had his massage on Monday, so yesterday was his R and R day.He has acapuncture booked for next Wednesday,so it gives us long enough there to make the journey worthwhile for him.Taking picnic for en route, to break the journey up for him and I'm traveling in the back of the car with him.His bag is packed,meds,treats,fleeces of various thicknesses,cooling coat,overcoat etc etc.Dogs don't travel light do they?:Hilarious.His stroller is on board,so we have minimal space for anything we need .With a bit of careful planning and if the winds in the right direction,we might get him to the beach,see how he goes.Didn't think he'd be making this journey again at all, just thrilled with how he's doing.Wondering if it's a combination of coming off the Gabapentin and having acapuncture.There's always so much going on with him that it's hard to identify the various strands but whatever it is, I'll take it .
Hope everyone is able to enjoy the spring weather.


----------



## Blitz

I have never joined in this before but I think Candy - aged - 13 is qualifying now. She is aging before my eyes and had a hiccup a couple of weeks ago when she slipped jumping into the back of the car and got her chest hooked on the tow bar. It has really knocked it out of her even though she was only a bit sore for a day or so. She has so many health problems, some dating from a young age , that it is a miracle she has lasted at all. She is still going for walks, playing, eating and enjoying life.


----------



## LittleFox

Blitz said:


> I have never joined in this before but I think Candy - aged - 13 is qualifying now. She is aging before my eyes and had a hiccup a couple of weeks ago when she slipped jumping into the back of the car and got her chest hooked on the tow bar. It has really knocked it out of her even though she was only a bit sore for a day or so. She has so many health problems, some dating from a young age , that it is a miracle she has lasted at all. She is still going for walks, playing, eating and enjoying life.


I 'liked' your post, not because I like Candy's decline though! I'm so sorry she's not doing well.

I've been thinking similar recently, although not quite so severe. I'm convinced Kenz's eyesight is starting to go - probably no one else would pick up on it, but I notice. And her ability/willingness to jump up and down on things is lessening - she'll often let me help her, which is significant since she's always been Miss Independent. She has a little step up to bed, but some nights even that is too much for her so she will wait for me to lift her. She does have diagnosed arthritis and HD so not surprising.

But she's still so full of beans! Demands her walks and plays every day.

Her new inhaler should be coming today so it will be good to try that. The vet said inhalers don't always work, but it very much seems to be the recommended treatment for her condition overseas so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Blitz

LittleFox said:


> I 'liked' your post, not because I like Candy's decline though! I'm so sorry she's not doing well.
> 
> I've been thinking similar recently, although not quite so severe. I'm convinced Kenz's eyesight is starting to go - probably no one else would pick up on it, but I notice. And her ability/willingness to jump up and down on things is lessening - she'll often let me help her, which is significant since she's always been Miss Independent. She has a little step up to bed, but some nights even that is too much for her so she will wait for me to lift her. She does have diagnosed arthritis and HD so not surprising.
> 
> But she's still so full of beans! Demands her walks and plays every day.
> 
> Her new inhaler should be coming today so it will be good to try that. The vet said inhalers don't always work, but it very much seems to be the recommended treatment for her condition overseas so I'm hopeful.


I am glad you are trying an inhaler , I do hope it works for her as well as it has for Candy, though Candy still has choking fits if she over exerts. Candy has been blind in one eye since she was about 2 but like you I am sure the sight is going in the other one and she sometimes misses completely when she jumps on the sofa or a chair.


----------



## Arny

Blitz said:


> I have never joined in this before but I think Candy - aged - 13 is qualifying now. She is aging before my eyes and had a hiccup a couple of weeks ago when she slipped jumping into the back of the car and got her chest hooked on the tow bar. It has really knocked it out of her even though she was only a bit sore for a day or so. She has so many health problems, some dating from a young age , that it is a miracle she has lasted at all. She is still going for walks, playing, eating and enjoying life.


Sorry to hear Candy hasn't bounced back after her accident but good she's still keeping active.


----------



## Silverpaw

Blitz said:


> I have never joined in this before but I think Candy - aged - 13 is qualifying now. She is aging before my eyes and had a hiccup a couple of weeks ago when she slipped jumping into the back of the car and got her chest hooked on the tow bar. It has really knocked it out of her even though she was only a bit sore for a day or so. She has so many health problems, some dating from a young age , that it is a miracle she has lasted at all. She is still going for walks, playing, eating and enjoying life.


Ahh,Candy, welcome to the oldies thread.Sorry to hear that she's been struggling a bit.Aswell as his eyesight not being what it was, I think Maci (and previous oldies I've known)has lost some of his spacial awareness.I don't know if it's something that happens to lots of old dogs but it has certainly meant tweaking a few things to help keep him safe.
Glad she's still enjoying the important things in life.She sounds like a real character.


----------



## Soph x

Not my dog, but my Mum's dog (Magyk). She's going to be 12 this year.

Took this on holiday last year, she's a little trooper!

Getting her monthly arthritis injections and definitely loves to snooze a lot of the day, but she still loves her play time and walkies! ❤


----------



## Silverpaw

Soph x said:


> Not my dog, but my Mum's dog (Magyk). She's going to be 12 this year.
> 
> Took this on holiday last year, she's a little trooper!
> 
> Getting her monthly arthritis injections and definitely loves to snooze a lot of the day, but she still loves her play time and walkies! ❤


She's beautiful,good to hear that she's enjoying her play time and walkies.She looks a real beach babe .


----------



## LittleFox

How are all the oldies doing?

I feel like I'm practically living at the vet's at the moment. I probably keep their business afloat.

Elliot has a concerning lump on his tail which may need to be removed, and of course tails are notoriously tricky to heal due to the lack of skin. Amputation has already been raised as a possible outcome.

I had about one perfect week with McKenzie - I was on top of the toilet routine (excessive drinking from oral steroids for her lung disease), then we started transitioning to the inhaler which is working really well, we were both happy! But in the past week or so she's shown considerate reluctance to jump onto the sofa/bed. She had an arthritis/HD diagnosis about a year ago, but was still doing ok without any meds. Now she will almost always wait for me to lift her up - and she's Little Miss Independent so that in itself is quite significant. Then her daycare lady today said she was even slower than usual on her walk. I had some rimadyl in the cupboard to use as needed so gave her one tonight, but I think I'm going to have to have a chat to the vet about some regular meds now.


----------



## Arny

LittleFox said:


> How are all the oldies doing?
> 
> I feel like I'm practically living at the vet's at the moment. I probably keep their business afloat.
> 
> Elliot has a concerning lump on his tail which may need to be removed, and of course tails are notoriously tricky to heal due to the lack of skin. Amputation has already been raised as a possible outcome.
> 
> I had about one perfect week with McKenzie - I was on top of the toilet routine (excessive drinking from oral steroids for her lung disease), then we started transitioning to the inhaler which is working really well, we were both happy! But in the past week or so she's shown considerate reluctance to jump onto the sofa/bed. She had an arthritis/HD diagnosis about a year ago, but was still doing ok without any meds. Now she will almost always wait for me to lift her up - and she's Little Miss Independent so that in itself is quite significant. Then her daycare lady today said she was even slower than usual on her walk. I had some rimadyl in the cupboard to use as needed so gave her one tonight, but I think I'm going to have to have a chat to the vet about some regular meds now.


That's a shame re Elliot's tail, I know they don't care about these things but it can be a bit of a shock to remove body parts.
Hopefully McKenzie will be feeling more comfortable on some long term treatment. The difference in Tilly when she started gabapentin for her spine was amazing.
Good to hear she's doing well with the inhaler.

Tilly is hit and miss at the moment. I'm seriously considering whether to try her on the only drug specifically prescribed for cognitive dysfunction.
Its difficult as she doesn't seem that bad, compared to many, but its definitely bleeding into her general demeanour rather than just being an evening thing anymore.


----------



## catz4m8z

LittleFox said:


> But in the past week or so she's shown considerate reluctance to jump onto the sofa/bed. .


Would she use pet stairs if you dont already have them?? I have them for my sofa and bed and they are really helpful.
Sorry to her she is not feeling so great, hopefully some painkillers will help.



Arny said:


> Tilly is hit and miss at the moment. I'm seriously considering whether to try her on the only drug specifically prescribed for cognitive dysfunction.
> Its difficult as she doesn't seem that bad, compared to many, but its definitely bleeding into her general demeanour rather than just being an evening thing anymore.


Sounds like it might be a good idea to try, I think sometimes things happen so gradually you almost dont notice until the symptoms go!

Adam is just having a bad time with his coughing lately. Although TBH Im not sure if some of it might even be deliberate! He is a dog who easily gets caught up in repetitive behaviours and sometimes I see him just sitting there lightly coughing on every breath and I know its not the same as the actual coughing fits he has....usually if you distract him with something interesting enough he stops!
At least Hannah and Heidi are still motoring along nicely!


----------



## LittleFox

catz4m8z said:


> Would she use pet stairs if you dont already have them?? I have them for my sofa and bed and they are really helpful.


I got some stairs for her when she was first diagnosed with the arthritis/HD - she flatly refused to use them. Admittedly they were cheap ones but I don't want to spend lots on another set and still have her refuse. I already have a chest that she uses as one big 'step' up to the bed, but even that's a bit much for her now.


----------



## Soph x

LittleFox said:


> I got some stairs for her when she was first diagnosed with the arthritis/HD - she flatly refused to use them. Admittedly they were cheap ones but I don't want to spend lots on another set and still have her refuse. I already have a chest that she uses as one big 'step' up to the bed, but even that's a bit much for her now.


My mum's Collie is 11 and was diagnosed with arthritis this past year, as she was becoming slower on walks, couldn't jump as well, and would start to limp after doing a bit _too _much. Vet confirmed she has it in her elbows, knees and hips mainly, poor thing.

She gets monthly Librela injections at the vet and is also on 2 YuMove tablets a day (one in morning is the strongest you can get over counter, one at night is vet prescribed strength.

This has done wonders for her, and she's been able to jump on things again (does still sometimes struggle after too long of a walk) and is back playing with my 5 year old Collie. Maybe worth speaking to the vet about it?


----------



## LittleFox

Soph x said:


> My mum's Collie is 11 and was diagnosed with arthritis this past year, as she was becoming slower on walks, couldn't jump as well, and would start to limp after doing a bit _too _much. Vet confirmed she has it in her elbows, knees and hips mainly, poor thing.
> 
> She gets monthly Librela injections at the vet and is also on 2 YuMove tablets a day (one in morning is the strongest you can get over counter, one at night is vet prescribed strength.
> 
> This has done wonders for her, and she's been able to jump on things again (does still sometimes struggle after too long of a walk) and is back playing with my 5 year old Collie. Maybe worth speaking to the vet about it?


Unfortunately I don't live in the UK and librela isn't licensed here yet. Can't get YuMove either but she's on a different high quality supplement.


----------



## catz4m8z

LittleFox said:


> I got some stairs for her when she was first diagnosed with the arthritis/HD - she flatly refused to use them. Admittedly they were cheap ones but I don't want to spend lots on another set and still have her refuse. I already have a chest that she uses as one big 'step' up to the bed, but even that's a bit much for her now.


Maybe you can find some cheap ones!?
TBH my lot dont use them all the time. They often jump down and everybody except Hannah can jump up onto the bed if they are feeling particularly perky.Sometimes they even forget they are there and I have to remind them.
I just like knowing that the option is there if they decided they dont want to jump.


----------



## LittleFox

catz4m8z said:


> Maybe you can find some cheap ones!?
> TBH my lot dont use them all the time. They often jump down and everybody except Hannah can jump up onto the bed if they are feeling particularly perky.Sometimes they even forget they are there and I have to remind them.
> I just like knowing that the option is there if they decided they dont want to jump.


I couldn't even get her up them once! Which is why I passed them on to a friend (whose dogs do go up them!).So no point buying another set.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> How are all the oldies doing?
> 
> I feel like I'm practically living at the vet's at the moment. I probably keep their business afloat.
> 
> Elliot has a concerning lump on his tail which may need to be removed, and of course tails are notoriously tricky to heal due to the lack of skin. Amputation has already been raised as a possible outcome.
> 
> I had about one perfect week with McKenzie - I was on top of the toilet routine (excessive drinking from oral steroids for her lung disease), then we started transitioning to the inhaler which is working really well, we were both happy! But in the past week or so she's shown considerate reluctance to jump onto the sofa/bed. She had an arthritis/HD diagnosis about a year ago, but was still doing ok without any meds. Now she will almost always wait for me to lift her up - and she's Little Miss Independent so that in itself is quite significant. Then her daycare lady today said she was even slower than usual on her walk. I had some rimadyl in the cupboard to use as needed so gave her one tonight, but I think I'm going to have to have a chat to the vet about some regular meds now.


Sorry to hear how difficult things are at the moment.Hope Elliot's lump can be sorted without anything too drastic being needed.
Poor little McKenzie, it's sad to see them slowing down and struggling a bit but I think they probably adjust to it better than we do to seeing them like it.It might be just aswell that she's not jumping up and down onto thing's,preserving her joints and pacing herself.I hope she gets some pain meds that suit her,the whole pain med thing is a bit of a minefield with Maci with his issues and sensitivities.Canine massage and acapuncture are lifesavers for him at the moment.
He says can you tell McKenzie that she can message him if she wants any information on how to train your person to meet your every need with regard to lifting and assisting.He's got it down to a fine art .


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Would she use pet stairs if you dont already have them?? I have them for my sofa and bed and they are really helpful.
> Sorry to her she is not feeling so great, hopefully some painkillers will help.
> 
> Sounds like it might be a good idea to try, I think sometimes things happen so gradually you almost dont notice until the symptoms go!
> 
> Adam is just having a bad time with his coughing lately. Although TBH Im not sure if some of it might even be deliberate! He is a dog who easily gets caught up in repetitive behaviours and sometimes I see him just sitting there lightly coughing on every breath and I know its not the same as the actual coughing fits he has....usually if you distract him with something interesting enough he stops!
> At least Hannah and Heidi are still motoring along nicely!


Ahh, little Adam and his coughing, bless him.Do you think the warmer weather or some kind of pollen could be exacerbating his cough?
Glad the girls are doing ok.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> That's a shame re Elliot's tail, I know they don't care about these things but it can be a bit of a shock to remove body parts.
> Hopefully McKenzie will be feeling more comfortable on some long term treatment. The difference in Tilly when she started gabapentin for her spine was amazing.
> Good to hear she's doing well with the inhaler.
> 
> Tilly is hit and miss at the moment. I'm seriously considering whether to try her on the only drug specifically prescribed for cognitive dysfunction.
> Its difficult as she doesn't seem that bad, compared to many, but its definitely bleeding into her general demeanour rather than just being an evening thing anymore.


Hope the meds work if you give it a try.Probably worthwhile if it isn't likely to upset anything else she might be on.


----------



## Silverpaw

Maci's doing ok, although his mobility hasn't been very good lately.He had a massage yesterday and that seems to have helped.He's having acapuncture next week and his Librela injection and bloods taken.He will have been with us 9 years on Wednesday,so lots to celebrate as well as to worry about! Never even dared to hope that the damaged little dog who arrived could possibly have made it this far.He really is a little miracle.He's a real old boy now but still making the most of what life can offer him.I know our oldies are high maintenance and can be hard work but aren't they are so very precious?


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, little Adam and his coughing, bless him.Do you think the warmer weather or some kind of pollen could be exacerbating his cough?
> Glad the girls are doing ok.


Pretty sure his cough is caused by his enlarged heart pressing on his trachea so unfortunately it will only get worse...his meds will only stop fluid building up, they cant help with this. His exercise tolerance is slowly decreasing too but it is what it is. He is mostly still a happy little ratbag!



Silverpaw said:


> He will have been with us 9 years on Wednesday,so lots to celebrate as well as to worry about! Never even dared to hope that the damaged little dog who arrived could possibly have made it this far.He really is a little miracle.He's a real old boy now but still making the most of what life can offer him.I know our oldies are high maintenance and can be hard work but aren't they are so very precious?


Sounds like you've worked wonders with him. Happy Gotcha Day for Wednesday!


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Pretty sure his cough is caused by his enlarged heart pressing on his trachea so unfortunately it will only get worse...his meds will only stop fluid building up, they cant help with this. His exercise tolerance is slowly decreasing too but it is what it is. He is mostly still a happy little ratbag!
> 
> Sounds like you've worked wonders with him. Happy Gotcha Day for Wednesday!


Ahh, it's good to hear that Adam is such a happy little cookie.
Thanks re Maci's Gotcha day.He's had a lovely day so far, we've been on a little outing with a picnic,a good sniff around and a stroller ride.Popped in to see the family on the way back.It's my sister's birthday today,so they share their special day.Gifts have been exchanged and Maci has been much admired.He's having a snooze now so that party's on hold :Hilarious.


----------



## catz4m8z

I dont know whats more upsetting TBH.
that Adams cough seems to wake him up around 4am most mornings...or the fact that he sleeps next to my pillow!:Hilarious


(sympathy does run low at times and I have been known to accompany his coughing to a dance beat!!:Shy What!!? he doesnt know....just thinks its awesome Im paying him attention and dancing to his cough!!LOL:Bag).


----------



## LittleFox

catz4m8z said:


> I dont know whats more upsetting TBH.
> that Adams cough seems to wake him up around 4am most mornings...or the fact that he sleeps next to my pillow!:Hilarious
> 
> (sympathy does run low at times and I have been known to accompany his coughing to a dance beat!!:Shy What!!? he doesnt know....just thinks its awesome Im paying him attention and dancing to his cough!!LOL:Bag).


Poor Adam! Maybe he just enjoys entertaining you 

We had lots of thunder here last night. Usually Kenzie would do the big brave terrier barking to scare it away, but last night I think she only barked at one particularly loud clap, but she got so upset by it all. In the end I kind of had to big-spoon her, tucked under my arm, and she was just vibrating for ages after it finished. I feel like the times when she's clearly vulnerable make me quite sad, because she's always been so independent and feisty.


----------



## Silverpaw

I hope all the oldies are doing as well as possible.
LittleFox Maci has got more noise sensitive since his hearing has deteriorated.He has always hated thunder and fireworks but now he tends not to hear most of it, which is a bit bitter sweet.However,he startles at some noises that wouldn't have been worthy of his attention in the past.I know little McKenzie is a lot younger than Maci but wonder if it could be due to reduced hearing and/or other physical changes.
Catz4m8z hope Adam's ok, sounds like he's a very reliable alarm clock.
Maci's been having a really good spell,we know he's over 16 years but I think he might be getting slightly younger instead of older.I'm trying to work out the secret and then maybe I can adopt it too .Not really looking forward to the bit of a heatwave we are being promised/threatened with but I'm sure we'll work our way through it.Already feel like I'm sleeping in a wind tunnel when it's slightly warmer at night but Maci seems to be waking up feeling refreshed :Hilarious.
Enjoy the summer, can't believe the nights start drawing in shortly.Still looking for a way to slow time down.but so nothing so far :Banghead.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> Maci's been having a really good spell,we know he's over 16 years but I think he might be getting slightly younger instead of older.I'm trying to work out the secret and then maybe I can adopt it too .Not really looking forward to the bit of a heatwave we are being promised/threatened with .


Glad to hear Maci is doing well! Im not looking forward to the heatwave either, I do worry wether it might affect Adam although Im hoping that as Chihuahuas are normally solar powered he wont be too badly affected! Ive got a new fan to try anyways...I forked out for an aircooler fan. Not sure if it will help but seeing as it sits on the ground I figure at least the dogs can flop in front of it if they get too hot.

Adam has an appt at the vets for a check up. He caused me no end of anxiety the other day because he had a really, really bad day. Just spent pretty much the entire day coughing, wretching and panting and sounded so miserable. Even the following day he was still getting over it as our walk was so slow we practically walked backwards!
Thankfully he perked up and ha been having some better days since then (which is good because my vet is rubbish and could only offer me an appt slot for 2 and a half weeks from then!). Sadly it means he has to go to the vets on his birthday though.....luckily he loves the vets and socializing in the waiting room so that wont bother him!:Woot


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Glad to hear Maci is doing well! Im not looking forward to the heatwave either, I do worry wether it might affect Adam although Im hoping that as Chihuahuas are normally solar powered he wont be too badly affected! Ive got a new fan to try anyways...I forked out for an aircooler fan. Not sure if it will help but seeing as it sits on the ground I figure at least the dogs can flop in front of it if they get too hot.
> 
> Adam has an appt at the vets for a check up. He caused me no end of anxiety the other day because he had a really, really bad day. Just spent pretty much the entire day coughing, wretching and panting and sounded so miserable. Even the following day he was still getting over it as our walk was so slow we practically walked backwards!
> Thankfully he perked up and ha been having some better days since then (which is good because my vet is rubbish and could only offer me an appt slot for 2 and a half weeks from then!). Sadly it means he has to go to the vets on his birthday though.....luckily he loves the vets and socializing in the waiting room so that wont bother him!:Woot


Your new fan sounds interesting,hope it does the trick.Our extra fans have come down the loft in anticipation of an arctic blast being required .Maci has a cooling coat, which seems to work well.He also has cool mats, which he's happy to lie on but, with his mobility deteriorating,he finds them a bit slippy if he tries to get up .
Sorry to hear that little Adam has been poorly.Hope he's feeling brighter now and that his vet visit goes well.Ahh,bless him,I hope they give him an extra fuss for visiting on his special day.Am I right in remembering that you went to another vet for some surgery or something in the not too distant past?If you wanted to change could you go on their waiting list or something or have they closed their lists?I know the situation with a lack of vets is getting pretty serious.Anyway, good luck with Adam and hope he has a lovely birthday .


----------



## catz4m8z

Hope everybodys pensioners are doing fine at the moment!

We are all ok here. Adams 14th birthday went well....he enjoyed all the homemade food he got and met lots of new dogs at the vets! 
Luckily the senior vet was off sick so our apt was changed to 2 hrs later with a different vet (she looks about 12 but is so much better in her bedside manner and professionalism). First time somebody mentioned doing a heart scan or blood tests for Adam!
Although she also said he didnt really need a scan as his heart is so bad you can feel the problem through his chest. Also a blood test to check for kidney damage would be kinda pointless as it wouldnt be treatable without affecting his heart.
When I mentioned his cough she asked how bad it was and if he was coughing once or twice a day.....erm, more like once or twice an hour! So we have increased his heart meds and can maybe try a couple more if it doesnt work but honestly I still feel like alot of the issue is just pressure againest his throat.
And of course she mentioned quality of life and when to PTS. I know we are at that stage now and I just hope I get things right at the end.

oh, and Hannah and Heidi are absolutely fine and doing their own thing....they are going to be 14 and 13 in a few months and with Adam poorly I kinda forget they are oldies too!LOL


----------



## LittleFox

catz4m8z said:


> Hope everybodys pensioners are doing fine at the moment!
> 
> We are all ok here. Adams 14th birthday went well....he enjoyed all the homemade food he got and met lots of new dogs at the vets!
> Luckily the senior vet was off sick so our apt was changed to 2 hrs later with a different vet (she looks about 12 but is so much better in her bedside manner and professionalism). First time somebody mentioned doing a heart scan or blood tests for Adam!
> Although she also said he didnt really need a scan as his heart is so bad you can feel the problem through his chest. Also a blood test to check for kidney damage would be kinda pointless as it wouldnt be treatable without affecting his heart.
> When I mentioned his cough she asked how bad it was and if he was coughing once or twice a day.....erm, more like once or twice an hour! So we have increased his heart meds and can maybe try a couple more if it doesnt work but honestly I still feel like alot of the issue is just pressure againest his throat.
> And of course she mentioned quality of life and when to PTS. I know we are at that stage now and I just hope I get things right at the end.
> 
> oh, and Hannah and Heidi are absolutely fine and doing their own thing....they are going to be 14 and 13 in a few months and with Adam poorly I kinda forget they are oldies too!LOL


Poor Adam  I'm sure you'll treasure the time you have left with him.

Nice to hear that Hannah and Heidi are doing well.

McKenzie's actually doing really well at the moment. She is really good at taking her inhaler and while it doesn't quite have the same effect as the oral steroids had (still occasionally coughing), it's worth it for not having to deal with the side effects. She's got so much energy!

The flip side is I'm currently waiting on a new set of steps for her, since she refused to use the first ones I got, because she now won't ever jump up onto the sofa or bed by herself. I hope she uses the new ones!


----------



## Arny

Sorry to hear about Adam, sounds like you and vets are keeping a careful eye.

Hope McKenzie takes to the new steps and good to hear the side effects of the other steroids have gone.

Tilly had to have a check before getting any further prescriptions. Vet was very thorough and unfortunately confirmed what we knew and that her backend is getting weaker. 
He thought it may be age related neurological degeneration rather than progression of her spinal problem which should mean she’s not in further pain at least.
As she puts a lot of weight on her front legs we’ve got to watch that they still work well and any sign of arthritic pain there is dealt with.
Apparently at the moment she’s got a lot of free movement in her front legs so he’s not worried yet but wanted to make me aware there are options of further pain medication if needed so don’t hesitate to come back if she looks likes she’s struggling.

Unfortunately it’s one of those things where you get something serviced, alls well and then it breaks down as she’s now got a problem with one of her back legs. Didn’t want to put much weight on it and seemed like she didn’t know where to place it to get upstairs.
I don’t know what she’s done but as she’s already on pain management I’ll see how she goes over the weekend.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Hope everybodys pensioners are doing fine at the moment!
> 
> We are all ok here. Adams 14th birthday went well....he enjoyed all the homemade food he got and met lots of new dogs at the vets!
> Luckily the senior vet was off sick so our apt was changed to 2 hrs later with a different vet (she looks about 12 but is so much better in her bedside manner and professionalism). First time somebody mentioned doing a heart scan or blood tests for Adam!
> Although she also said he didnt really need a scan as his heart is so bad you can feel the problem through his chest. Also a blood test to check for kidney damage would be kinda pointless as it wouldnt be treatable without affecting his heart.
> When I mentioned his cough she asked how bad it was and if he was coughing once or twice a day.....erm, more like once or twice an hour! So we have increased his heart meds and can maybe try a couple more if it doesnt work but honestly I still feel like alot of the issue is just pressure againest his throat.
> And of course she mentioned quality of life and when to PTS. I know we are at that stage now and I just hope I get things right at the end.
> 
> oh, and Hannah and Heidi are absolutely fine and doing their own thing....they are going to be 14 and 13 in a few months and with Adam poorly I kinda forget they are oldies too!LOL


Glad to hear all ok and that Adam had a good birthday.Sorry to hear that his heart is sounding so bad and that end of life needed to be mentioned.I'm always looking at the quality of Maci's life, I'm sure you do with Adam too because you care about him so much.For what it's worth,my opinion is that you will recognise when it's his time and act upon it because you care about him more than you care about how painful it will be for you.Hopefully it won't be yet awhile thought.
Just out of interest,did the vet say why kidneys couldn't be treated with heart issue?It was probably a much milder heart condition but one of my previous precious dogs had vet medin for heart (no cough,so obviously very different to Adams) and she had a phosphate binder to support her kidneys.I know every situation is different and it was some time ago,so maybe practice has changed but interesting to hear.Anyway, gentle hugs to the little fella and tell him to live every day like it's his birthday.
Glad his lovely 'sisters' are fine.
Take care of yourself too and try to enjoy every precious moment you have with them.I know it's easy for me to say but it really is quality,not quantity,that matters to them.


----------



## Silverpaw

LittleFox said:


> Poor Adam  I'm sure you'll treasure the time you have left with him.
> 
> Nice to hear that Hannah and Heidi are doing well.
> 
> McKenzie's actually doing really well at the moment. She is really good at taking her inhaler and while it doesn't quite have the same effect as the oral steroids had (still occasionally coughing), it's worth it for not having to deal with the side effects. She's got so much energy!
> 
> The flip side is I'm currently waiting on a new set of steps for her, since she refused to use the first ones I got, because she now won't ever jump up onto the sofa or bed by herself. I hope she uses the new ones!


Good to hear that little McKenzie is doing well.Hope the new steps work.Maci doesn't jump up any more but he's very good at communicating what he wants.One look says I need lifting/carrying.I think his motto is,why struggle when I have a Sherpa 🤭.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Sorry to hear about Adam, sounds like you and vets are keeping a careful eye.
> 
> Hope McKenzie takes to the new steps and good to hear the side effects of the other steroids have gone.
> 
> Tilly had to have a check before getting any further prescriptions. Vet was very thorough and unfortunately confirmed what we knew and that her backend is getting weaker.
> He thought it may be age related neurological degeneration rather than progression of her spinal problem which should mean she’s not in further pain at least.
> As she puts a lot of weight on her front legs we’ve got to watch that they still work well and any sign of arthritic pain there is dealt with.
> Apparently at the moment she’s got a lot of free movement in her front legs so he’s not worried yet but wanted to make me aware there are options of further pain medication if needed so don’t hesitate to come back if she looks likes she’s struggling.
> 
> Unfortunately it’s one of those things where you get something serviced, alls well and then it breaks down as she’s now got a problem with one of her back legs. Didn’t want to put much weight on it and seemed like she didn’t know where to place it to get upstairs.
> I don’t know what she’s done but as she’s already on pain management I’ll see how she goes over the weekend.


Ahh,poor Tilly.Maci's front legs have a bit of a battering because of his missing back leg.Overcompensation is an issue for him and his front legs and particularly his shoulders, suffer as a result.His mobility has gone downhill recently.He has a stroller, which he loves and is great for giving him stimulation from being out and about.Canine massage and more recently, acapuncture, really seem to be helping him.We're trying him with some walkin wheels,a very recent development,to supplement everything else, rather than replace it.It's early days but so far so good, he's really amazing how he's taken to them (and in every other way).
Hope the weekend goes ok with Tilly.


----------



## catz4m8z

LittleFox said:


> The flip side is I'm currently waiting on a new set of steps for her, since she refused to use the first ones I got, because she now won't ever jump up onto the sofa or bed by herself. I hope she uses the new ones!


Fingers crossed the new stairs work. If she continues to be a little so and so about it then maybe you should just put a couple of boxes next to the sofa and tell her she is NOT allowed to jump on them!!
Just sayin'.....  




Arny said:


> Unfortunately it’s one of those things where you get something serviced, alls well and then it breaks down as she’s now got a problem with one of her back legs. Didn’t want to put much weight on it and seemed like she didn’t know where to place it to get upstairs.


I always refer to the oldie health check as an MOT, it does feel like that doesnt it? Sorry to hear that Maci is having problems, hope they can sort something out at the vet for you. But it sounds like your doggy stroller is a big success though!




Silverpaw said:


> Just out of interest,did the vet say why kidneys couldn't be treated with heart issue?It was probably a much milder heart condition but one of my previous precious dogs had vet medin for heart (no cough,so obviously very different to Adams) and she had a phosphate binder to support her kidneys.


I think its because his heart murmur is grade 6 (out of 6) and so its as bad as it can possibly be. Diuretics will put strain on the heart and lower blood pressure so you need a little bit of leeway if you are going to use them, sadly Adams heart just cant take any extra strain.
Its not a surprise to me TBH. After being a nurse for 25 yrs I know how difficult it is to treat multi organ failure and at a certain point you just cant do anything anymore. But for now his kidneys seem to be fine and he is generally a happy little ratbag...hopefully we have many happy months ahead of us.
Also it helps that my best friend currently has a terminally ill cat she is looking after....we get to vent and cry to somebody who really understands what it means to love a pet then wait to lose them.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> Fingers crossed the new stairs work. If she continues to be a little so and so about it then maybe you should just put a couple of boxes next to the sofa and tell her she is NOT allowed to jump on them!!
> Just sayin'.....
> 
> 
> 
> I always refer to the oldie health check as an MOT, it does feel like that doesnt it? Sorry to hear that Maci is having problems, hope they can sort something out at the vet for you. But it sounds like your doggy stroller is a big success though!
> 
> 
> 
> I think its because his heart murmur is grade 6 (out of 6) and so its as bad as it can possibly be. Diuretics will put strain on the heart and lower blood pressure so you need a little bit of leeway if you are going to use them, sadly Adams heart just cant take any extra strain.
> Its not a surprise to me TBH. After being a nurse for 25 yrs I know how difficult it is to treat multi organ failure and at a certain point you just cant do anything anymore. But for now his kidneys seem to be fine and he is generally a happy little ratbag...hopefully we have many happy months ahead of us.
> Also it helps that my best friend currently has a terminally ill cat she is looking after....we get to vent and cry to somebody who really understands what it means to love a pet then wait to lose them.


Ahh, bless him,at least your nursing career gives you some understanding of the complications.I'm always worried that Maci's kidney's will deteriorate and add to the issue with his liver but so far,so good with him too.
Adam sounds like an amazing little character,hope he continues to defy all the odds and carry on in his own sweet way.I know it isn't at all scientific but I think a positive attitude goes a long way and it sounds like little Adam has that in abundance.
I hope your friends cat is doing ok.
Maci sends Adam a little woof, from one of PF's happy, resilient old timers to another.


----------



## catz4m8z

Silverpaw said:


> For what it's worth,my opinion is that you will recognise when it's his time and act upon it because you care about him more than you care about how painful it will be for you.
> I know it's easy for me to say but it really is quality,not quantity,that matters to them.


This is so true....after losing him yesterday I can honestly say that I looked in his eyes that morning and just knew that he had had enough. I could of tried to keep him going with emergency treatment but it would of been for my benefit, forcing him to hang on longer just for me. We had a lovely final day doing his favourite things and he passed away peacefully in my arms knowing that I loved him. 
And as devastated as I am to lose him its also a made a big difference. So much of my life has been centred around timing the boys crate and rotate schedule, timing Adams medication, just living with a constant sense of frustration and helplessness because I couldnt do more for him (and I am a person who suffers from anxiety). It really became a full time job in a way. This morning I could make the dogs their breakfast when I got up and take all 3 out together rather then have to fit in 2 seperate walks. Although poor Alfie did spend the night crated because he didnt understand he didnt have to take turns anymore and refused to come out at bedtime!
So its a relief not to have him....and I really, really wish I _did_ still have him despite all that.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> This is so true....after losing him yesterday I can honestly say that I looked in his eyes that morning and just knew that he had had enough. I could of tried to keep him going with emergency treatment but it would of been for my benefit, forcing him to hang on longer just for me. We had a lovely final day doing his favourite things and he passed away peacefully in my arms knowing that I loved him.
> And as devastated as I am to lose him its also a made a big difference. So much of my life has been centred around timing the boys crate and rotate schedule, timing Adams medication, just living with a constant sense of frustration and helplessness because I couldnt do more for him (and I am a person who suffers from anxiety). It really became a full time job in a way. This morning I could make the dogs their breakfast when I got up and take all 3 out together rather then have to fit in 2 seperate walks. Although poor Alfie did spend the night crated because he didnt understand he didnt have to take turns anymore and refused to come out at bedtime!
> So its a relief not to have him....and I really, really wish I _did_ still have him despite all that.
> [/QUO
> Ahh, bless you, I can imagine how painful it must have been.I'm so pleased that he had a lovely day and passed peacefully in your arms, feeling safe and surrounded by love.
> I know exactly what you mean about life being easier in practical terms without him but for those of us who love and cherish our oldies like we do,an easy life is never part of the equation is it?
> Look after yourself, I'm sure your other beauties will be giving you lots of cuddles.Little Adam will be looking over you all, I'm sure X


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> This is so true....after losing him yesterday I can honestly say that I looked in his eyes that morning and just knew that he had had enough. I could of tried to keep him going with emergency treatment but it would of been for my benefit, forcing him to hang on longer just for me. We had a lovely final day doing his favourite things and he passed away peacefully in my arms knowing that I loved him.
> And as devastated as I am to lose him its also a made a big difference. So much of my life has been centred around timing the boys crate and rotate schedule, timing Adams medication, just living with a constant sense of frustration and helplessness because I couldnt do more for him (and I am a person who suffers from anxiety). It really became a full time job in a way. This morning I could make the dogs their breakfast when I got up and take all 3 out together rather then have to fit in 2 seperate walks. Although poor Alfie did spend the night crated because he didnt understand he didnt have to take turns anymore and refused to come out at bedtime!
> So its a relief not to have him....and I really, really wish I _did_ still have him despite all that.


I fully understand what you mean. I was on this thread a lot with Suzie and Belle. Not so much lately though but have looked in to see how you are. Suzie had a grade 5 heart murmur and we managed it with meds but the timings ruled our lives. At the end she didn't really want to walk far. One night she had me up all night. Distressed and wouldn't settle. Phoned the vet who advised upping her furusomide. She eventually settled but I told my husband I couldn't see her like that again. Sometimes she looked so sad. Later when she had a bad turnI knew she'd had enough. I really felt like we'd released her and like you she died peacefully in my arms. Seek comfort in that because that's the way I'd wish to go myself.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> Seek comfort in that because that's the way I'd wish to go myself.


I think thats helping TBH. It was never the thought of PTS that worried me (I kinda knew that would happen), it was the thought that Id miss the right time to do it and he'd suffer or we would have to rush to an emergency vet in a panic. As it was it all happened in a way that felt the right time and also gave me time to say goodbye...even going to the vets wasnt an issue as he always loved going to the vets anyways!
Im surprised Hannah hasnt seemed to miss him though as they got on really well but thankfully she seems her usual placid self. Im also surprised I didnt get a party invite from Alf and Heidi given how they both felt about Adam (they are terrible)!  So no missing to worry about there!

But I still have the rest of my pensioners so I will be in this thread for a while yet! Heidi is 13 this month, Hannah 14 next month and even Alf will be 10 this year. Im just glad that they are all getting to be oldies and I have that time with them.


----------



## SusieRainbow

My little oldie, Reena (12 and 1/2 ) was at the vet for a pre-op for a dental yesterday. She had a full set of bloods taken and was very brave as usual.
The vet has just phoned me with the results which she's not too concerned about given her age. Kidney function slightly impaired, liver enzymes slightly elevated, thyroid function normal. So all in all she's quite happy with those results for her to have a GA. Now we are awaiting a heart scan referral as she has a grade 3 murmur.
I do adore old dogs but my heart breaks at the prospect of losing my precious girl.
However she's showing no untoward symptoms so I reckon she's here for a while yet!


----------



## Silverpaw

Susie Rainbow fingers and paws crossed here for a good result from the heart scan.Hope little Reena can have her dental done without any problems.I know what you mean about the thought of losing her breaking your heart.I know we should just enjoy every day we have them with us but it's hard not to worry about them.
Very best wishes being sent to Reena and a little woof from my old timer,Maci.


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z, hope you're doing ok.I know it's early days since having to say goodbye to little Adam but hope you're all ok.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im ok. I am really missing Adam but I feel like it was the best decision for him and I had plenty of time to get used to the idea given that he was getting progressively worse as time went on. It really helps to have the others to concentrate on as well.

Although Hannah did almost give me a heart attack earlier. My best friend came round and Alf and Heidi were all over her like usual but no sign of Hannah. I called her and called her but nothing....Finally I got a torch and shone it into her bed under the sofa and she was in there, but for a horrible minute she didnt move and I didnt even see her breathing!
Thankfully she was just really deeply asleep as she did eventually come out for fuss. Does make me wonder if her hearing is going abit though given she didnt hear me calling in the same room!
She has been very quiet and sleeping alot since we lost Adam though so I think she is missing him...


----------



## Silverpaw

Good to hear you are doing ok, I can imagine that your other beauties are keeping you busy, bless them.I know time helps but I think little Adam will always be with you, safely tucked away in your heart while he runs free and waits for you all to catch up with him.At least that's what I think/hope about my precious previous dogs.
Ahh, Hannah, what a scare.It sounds fairly typical of older dogs but so alarming.I couldn't count how many times I've looked for signs of breathing in my oldies, including little Maci, when they are just really peaceful.I firmly believe that dogs grieve the loss of a pal but I'm sure she'll be ok with all the tlc you'll be giving her.
We do put ourselves through it, don't we?I always reckon it's the price we pay for sharing our lives with such wonderful creatures.What a privilege it is to do so though.


----------



## catz4m8z

Hey everybody! Hope the oldies are doing ok in this heat. (I am a little bit relieved that Adam doesnt have to cope with it....I was really worrying about how he'd be if we had a heatwave).
Hannah is abit under the weather at the moment. She has needed lifting up steps and clearly has a sore back/?hips at present. So she is having no walks and 3-4 days of Metacam to see if it improves. Hopefully it will be better by then....I dont want to take her to the vets. Last time this happened she was better by the time we got to the vets and it cost me £40 to find out she was fine!!LOL


----------



## Silverpaw

Hi, just checking in to see how the oldies are doing? It's been a bit busy with Maci one way or another.It was absolutely roasting hot here during the recent heatwave.We got through it ok using every measure at our disposal.He's had another trip or two to Wales, with some lovely outings, really precious times with him.
Maci is still enjoying his stroller rides and the stimulation they offer him is brilliant.He's also the proud owner of a set of Walkin Wheels now.His mobility is not good and it was suggested that this may help to strengthen his legs.Thought it was worth a try and he's been amazing with them.Never let it be said that an old dog can't learn new tricks 😁.
He continues to have canine massage, acapuncture, Librela injections etc.
He's a really old boy now and such a beautiful character in every way.
I hope all the other oldies are doing ok.
Catz4m8z -I hope little Hannah is feeling better now.


----------



## rona

Arny said:


> Unfortunately it’s one of those things where you get something serviced, alls well and then it breaks down as she’s now got a problem with one of her back legs. Didn’t want to put much weight on it and seemed like she didn’t know where to place it to get upstairs.
> I don’t know what she’s done but as she’s already on pain management I’ll see how she goes over the weekend.



How are Tilly's legs now?


----------



## Arny

rona said:


> How are Tilly's legs now?


She's completely back to her normal now, thanks for asking.
It took that weekend to fully recover but was never as bad as that day.
I can only think it was something like a trapped nerve.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Hi, just checking in to see how the oldies are doing? It's been a bit busy with Maci one way or another.It was absolutely roasting hot here during the recent heatwave.We got through it ok using every measure at our disposal.He's had another trip or two to Wales, with some lovely outings, really precious times with him.
> Maci is still enjoying his stroller rides and the stimulation they offer him is brilliant.He's also the proud owner of a set of Walkin Wheels now.His mobility is not good and it was suggested that this may help to strengthen his legs.Thought it was worth a try and he's been amazing with them.Never let it be said that an old dog can't learn new tricks 😁.
> He continues to have canine massage, acapuncture, Librela injections etc.
> He's a really old boy now and such a beautiful character in every way.
> I hope all the other oldies are doing ok.
> Catz4m8z -I hope little Hannah is feeling better now.


Good to hear Maci's still ticking along and enjoying his holidays.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Good to hear Maci's still ticking along and enjoying his holidays.


Thanks, I know we're on borrowed time with him but fingers crossed that he'll stay ok and able to enjoy life for asap.
Glad to hear that Tilly's back to her normal self.I think a few thrills and spills are part of the course with our oldies but don't they worry us.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> but don't they worry us.


Don't they just! I put this in dogchat but she has a rapidly growing lump on her face so I got that checked out.
Thankfully benign but may still need removing if it grows too much. The type it is usually grows rapidly, stops and then starts to go so the vet said wait a few weeks and see what its doing.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny - Fingers crossed that Tilly's lump starts to go.Thank goodness it's benign, bless her.
Maci has a couple of cysts that need to be drained from time to time.The one came up rapidly last week and burst.It seems ok,bathed and kept clean etc.Spoke to vet,said just keep an eye on it.I felt awful because I keep such a close eye on it but it came up so quickly.It gave me a bit of a fright when I felt the horrible sticky stuff oozing out of his neck in the middle of the night! He doesn't seem in the least bit bothered about it.They are so resilient aren't they.
Hope you are managing not to get too stressed about it.The waiting to see how things go is awful.Thank goodness our oldies just concentrate on getting on with life.


----------



## SusieRainbow

My little Oldie, Reena, is having a heart scan on Wednesday as her vet diagnosed her with a grade 3 heart murmur. She has no symptoms and I'm told heart murmurs become more common as they get older but can't help feeling a little anxious. If the scan is oK we need to book her a dental.
Please think about us.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, beautiful little Reena.Hope the heart scan is ok and she can go ahead and have the dental.I think heart murmurs are quite common in older dogs but that doesn't stop us worrying about them,so I can imagine how you must be feeling.
Positive thoughts and vibes being sent to you and Reena from Maci and I.And don't forget,she won't be worrying about it, although Maci thinks she might be concerned if she has to miss her breakfast!
We'll be thinking about you tomorrow.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Arny - Fingers crossed that Tilly's lump starts to go.Thank goodness it's benign, bless her.
> Maci has a couple of cysts that need to be drained from time to time.The one came up rapidly last week and burst.It seems ok,bathed and kept clean etc.Spoke to vet,said just keep an eye on it.I felt awful because I keep such a close eye on it but it came up so quickly.It gave me a bit of a fright when I felt the horrible sticky stuff oozing out of his neck in the middle of the night! He doesn't seem in the least bit bothered about it.They are so resilient aren't they.
> Hope you are managing not to get too stressed about it.The waiting to see how things go is awful.Thank goodness our oldies just concentrate on getting on with life.


Must be hard to keep track of under his lovely thick coat so think you've done very well.


SusieRainbow said:


> My little Oldie, Reena, is having a heart scan on Wednesday as her vet diagnosed her with a grade 3 heart murmur. She has no symptoms and I'm told heart murmurs become more common as they get older but can't help feeling a little anxious. If the scan is oK we need to book her a dental.
> Please think about us.


Good luck to you and Reena for tomorrow.


----------



## Silverpaw

Thanks,Arny.He'd been to the vets a few days before it burst but there was nothing to drain from it.It filled up and burst rapidly.
Took him to the vets yesterday for bloods and a health check because he'd had a seizure, which he's not had before.She gave him some antibiotics for the cyst, just incase of infection.Waiting for blood results.He's been his normal, lovely self since having the seizure but it was pretty horrific at the time.Given rectal diazepam for use if he has a seizure lasting for over three minutes.
Not sure what to expect from the blood results,it could be related to the issue with his liver.Trying not to speculate but,as we said before, it's hard waiting to see how things develop.Hope Tilly's lump is ok.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena had her heart scan yesterday, also her 'gotcha' day 8 years ago. It was good news, she does have a grade 2-3 heart murmur but apparently it's fairly insignificant and no treatment required. The vet said it's typical of aging and suggested re-scanning her in a year to see if there's any deterioration. She was a lovely vet who explained everything clearly without being patronising. She understood my fears with Tango dying of heart failure , actually in the same vet hospital. 
All in all a good experience. Today both dogs have gone for a full groom, Reena won't be happy!


----------



## catz4m8z

@Silverpaw , a seizure sounds like pretty scary. I hope he is ok.

@SusieRainbow , glad to hear Reena is ok. Hannah has had a heart murmur for years now and it never seems to bother her at all. 
Ive just had Heidi's 13th birthday last month and in a couple of weeks its Hannah's turn when she will be 14. She is def losing her hearing though as I often have to touch her to wake her up as shouting does nothing! Also if she is distracted in the garden she doesnt always hear me. Plus she sleeps alot.....like 'alot'. Old dogs are sleepy dogs!!LOL


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z - Maci's been his normal self since his seizure,, thanks,so fingers crossed it was just a bit of a blip.Still not had his blood results 🙁 I think I'm become a bit of a pest phoning the vets to check!I've been watching him like a hawk incase he has another one.The diazepam is to be used if he has a seizure that lasts longer than three minutes, which,by my reckoning,means that leaving him for longer than that could be leathal.I've discovered just how much you can get done in two mins 😁.
He's looking pretty good to be honest,going out early to avoid the heat and resting through the hottest part of the day.He's had a new fan,to add to his collection and it's fab.I seem to remember you saying that you'd had a new fangled fan in the previous hot spell,it might be like that,uses water and ice packs 🌬❄ and so far seems really effective.
I hope you little ones are doing well.


----------



## Silverpaw

Well all's so quiet on the oldies thread, I hope everyone is ok.Just marveling at Maci today,three years on from when he has surgery to remove his spleen and biopsy his liver.He's sill going strong(ish), enjoying all that life has to offer and has recently enjoyed a couple of short camping trips.Feeling so lucky to still have my precious old boy with me.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Well all's so quiet on the oldies thread, I hope everyone is ok.Just marveling at Maci today,three years on from when he has surgery to remove his spleen and biopsy his liver.He's sill going strong(ish), enjoying all that life has to offer and has recently enjoyed a couple of short camping trips.Feeling so lucky to still have my precious old boy with me.


I'm so glad he's doing well and responding to the love and care. It's not all down to luck!😚
Sending love and hugs.
Bobby will be 10 next week so not quite an oldie yet.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm so glad he's doing well and responding to the love and care. It's not all down to luck!😚
> Sending love and hugs.
> Bobby will be 10 next week so not quite an oldie yet.


Ahh,thank you.To be honest, he's pretty high maintenance,as the oldies are but so worthwhile.As long as he's enjoying life, I'll do whatever it takes.I thought he might manage a last camping trip,so we had a couple of nights,only local just incase.He loved it so we did another one at the start of this week.Came back for his massage and Librela appointments.It's his R and R day today,he's having a lovely snooze at the moment.He has a great 'team' around him,his own vet,his canine massage therapist and his acapuncture vet to name a few!
Hope little Bobby is doing ok without beautiful Reena, bless him.It must be so hard on you all And yes,at 10 he's no where near an oldie.
Take care,Maci sends a gentle hug X


----------



## margy

I don't come on this thread as often as I should as it literally saved Belle's life. Our vet was trying to persuade me to have her pts as she thought Belle had dementia. Turns out Belle was anxious because of going deaf.
Maci didn't have a good start in life, but you are making his last years better than he could ever have hoped. He is just so lucky he found you.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,Belle was such a little poppet, bless her.
I think we were the lucky ones to have found Maci.It was one of those things that just sort of happened.We probably weren't ready to have another dog after losing our previous precious two,as real oldies,in just under twelve months and we certainly weren't looking for an overseas dog.Maci's details jumped out of the computer at me.His chances of finding a home didn't sound good,still in Romania,7/8 years old, permanent limp and it said he'd never eat solid foods again.Basically not insurable with lots of issues.I remember saying to my partner, with a tear in my eye 'I don't know what's going to happen to this poor dog'.I'll always remember his reply of 'I think I do'.The rest as they say,is history.It wasn't as reckless as it sounds, there's only us living here,so no worries about other animals/children etc and we had everything in place for health needs from having old dogs, good vets, hydrotherapy, physiotherapy etc.So Maci arrived and brought a series of challenges with him but basically he's the most amazing little dog.It's been such a privilege to be part of his journey towards becoming the dog he was born to be.I cannot describe how special he is.His enthusiasm for life is infectious and he's so adaptable,even as an old boy.I will always believe that my previous dogs played a part in sending him to us.I don't think Maci could have just 'happened' he was meant to be 😁.


----------



## catz4m8z

Maci sounds like one in a million!  

My lot are doing fine. Still living their best lives!😁
Although Hannah is doing her best impression of my mobile phone and going instantly into sleep mode whenever there is any break in activity! (the deafness is not helping either....I had to shake her bed like crazy earlier to get her up for a walk.).


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z -it's good to hear that your little ones are doing well and enjoying life.The picture of Hannah pressing the snooze button made me smile 😂bless her.There is something incredibly peaceful about an old dog feeling entirely safe and comfortable.I could watch Maci sleeping like that for ages.He has an R and R day after his deep muscle massage when he doesn't go out and I do try to pace him.Apart from that,he loves his outings and activity time ,as I call it, although it often includes some time sitting and watching the world go by! He just loves being included in everything and is really engaged in life.
I wish I had a snooze button like Hannah's, imagine only being disturbed to eat and go on nice little outings and constitutionals.Maybe we should have a 'learn to live like your dog' section 🤔.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Here he is, 13.5 now… bless…Scrip changed, wrinkled, his ears so stiff now most of the time standing up!
His eyes cloudy, his fear of other dogs mostly gone…white hair all over…but still likes his , now shorter, walks and his playtime…
But he will not walk over the bridge or high stairs…mostly sleeping now…why do we love our dog more the older they get?


----------



## Silverpaw

Cheekyscript- Script is beautiful.It's great that he still enjoys his walks and playtime and I can understand him being wary of the bridge and high stairs.My oldies, present and past,seem to reach a stage where they lose some of their spacial awareness, which would probably make them uncertainty of things like that.I've rearranged things here so that the bed is against the wall to make sure Maci doesn't plop off the edge (I block the open side!).It works for him but is a bit of a pain when it comes to changing the bed clothes!
I wonder if it's a trick of nature that makes us love them even more the older they get because they are harder work! Maci is certainly pretty high maintenance now, although he does have additional issues, including his mobility.I think they all become a bit more vulnerable and need more nurturing.
Script looks really comfy in that second picture, bless him.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Silverpaw said:


> Cheekyscript- Script is beautiful.It's great that he still enjoys his walks and playtime and I can understand him being wary of the bridge and high stairs.My oldies, present and past,seem to reach a stage where they lose some of their spacial awareness, which would probably make them uncertainty of things like that.I've rearranged things here so that the bed is against the wall to make sure Maci doesn't plop off the edge (I block the open side!).It works for him but is a bit of a pain when it comes to changing the bed clothes!
> I wonder if it's a trick of nature that makes us love them even more the older they get because they are harder work! Maci is certainly pretty high maintenance now, although he does have additional issues, including his mobility.I think they all become a bit more vulnerable and need more nurturing.
> Script looks really comfy in that second picture, bless him.


Thank you for such a lovely post.Good to know… all the best for Macy xxx


----------



## Silverpaw

cheekyscrip said:


> Thank you for such a lovely post.Good to know… all the best for Macy xxx


Thanks, he's looking good at the moment and I guess that's all we can ask for at his age.
This thread seems to be a fairly gentle one,a bit like the oldies on it.Sadly, there don't seem to be many of us any more but I guess that's just the nature of the place.Please let us know how beautiful Script is doing from time to time.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Bobby says he's not quite ready to be an oldie yet but looks forward to joining in in a couple of years. He sends love and licks and wishes you all plenty of nom-noms.


----------



## margy

Ahh isn't he lovely, enjoying the sun and hope he isn't missing Reena too much .


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Ahh isn't he lovely, enjoying the sun and hope he isn't missing Reena too much .


 I think he is missing her a bit but not pining really. He's enjoying the extra attention but misses her bossing him around.


----------



## Arny

Glad to hear everyone's ticking along nicely.
I find I'm posting less as since the forum change just reading everything is pretty tiring.
After a few months of pretty much no cognitive symptoms Tilly has started up a little again so I suspect its because of the darker evenings.
More and more people out on walks are noticing she not all that 'with it'. 
Apart from that she's doing well. She will be 12 in a couple of months.


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> Bobby says he's not quite ready to be an oldie yet but looks forward to joining in in a couple of years. He sends love and licks and wishes you all plenty of nom-noms.
> View attachment 577714


Bobby looks like he's enjoying a nice relaxing time catching a few rays of sunshine.He'stainly not ready to join the oldies, lots of higher speed adventures to go yet! Maci says make the most of every moment because time goes even faster as the years whiz by but fortunately, the nom mom's keep coming,it just takes a bit longer to eat them!


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Glad to hear everyone's ticking along nicely.
> I find I'm posting less as since the forum change just reading everything is pretty tiring.
> After a few months of pretty much no cognitive symptoms Tilly has started up a little again so I suspect its because of the darker evenings.
> More and more people out on walks are noticing she not all that 'with it'.
> Apart from that she's doing well. She will be 12 in a couple of months.


Glad to hear Tilly has been doing well.Does it sounds like seasonal affected disorder (or whatever SAD is called)in people?I wonder if the special lights that are sometimes used for that condition would help? Bless her, I hope we get some lovely bright autumn days for her to enjoy her walks.Glad she's doing well 'in her self '.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Glad to hear Tilly has been doing well.Does it sounds like seasonal affected disorder (or whatever SAD is called)in people?I wonder if the special lights that are sometimes used for that condition would help? Bless her, I hope we get some lovely bright autumn days for her to enjoy her walks.Glad she's doing well 'in her self '.


When she first started I sent videos to the vet who thought it was likely cognitive dysfunction which often comes with 'sundowners', apparently people with dementia often get restless in the late afternoon.
Why the sudden change though I don't know, can only think that now its getting darker she's also older so maybe more diminished eyesight and she's definitely deafer than she was earlier in the year.

I'm not sure about those lamps, its an interesting idea, people on fb recommend a blue light for some reason. 
There's no scientific reason why. 
Before we knew what it was we tried all sorts and something might work initially, more by luck than anything else I think, but then not.
The only thing that works consistently is the gabapentin she's on for her back. As she was doing well I reduced her afternoon dose but I can put it back up if needed. At the moment she is easily distracted from her symptoms which for the most part are wandering around and clawing at us.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh, bless her.Maci's eyesight and hearing aren't as good as they were (or mine!) His eyesight is worse when the light is fading,so I tend to put a lamp on where he drinks etc before it actually seems dark enough to need it.He can see movement and has taken to watching TV on occasions!I think it's worse with him when he's tired.
It's interesting about those lamps,I wonder if it's just the power of suggestion that makes people feel better?
Strange how medication affects dogs (and people) differently, isn't it?Maci had to be weaned off gabapentin, after seeming to do well on it for a while, because he appeared to be 'spaced out' .It was awful for a time,it looked like doggy dementia and we were seriously starting to question his quality of life.He was weaned off it very carefully,under the supervision of his vet and we got our old Maci back.He was on a very low dose but the issue with his liver does affect the way his system processes meds.Our oldies can be so complex can't they?!
I hope Tilly's back is ok,does she have anything else for it in addition to the gabapentin? Maci has Librela injections, which seem to help him.He also has canine massage,laser treatment and acapuncture on a very regular basis.Fortunatley,he seems to enjoy them, just lots of positive attention.I do worry about what we do if he needs more in terms of pain management because he can't have any of the NSAID's and his liver complicates things in respect of other meds.
Fingers and paws crossed that Tilly goes on ok.She sounds like a lovely, and lucky,girl.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, bless her.Maci'ssight and hearing aren't as good as they were (or mine!) His eyesight is worse when the light is fading,so I tend to put a lamp on where he drinks etc before it actually seems dark enough to need it.He can see movement and has taken to watching TV on occasions!I think it's worse with him when he's tired.
> It's interesting about those lamps,I wonder if it's just the power of suggestion that makes people feel better?
> Strange how medication affects dogs (and people) differently, isn't it?Maci had to be weaned off gabapentin, after seeming to do well on it for a while, because he appeared to be 'spaced out' .It was awful for a time,it looked like doggy dementia and we were seriously starting to question his quality of life.He was weaned off it very carefully,under the supervision of his vet and we got our old Maci back.He was on a very low dose but the issue with his liver does affect the way his system processes meds.Our oldies can be so complex can't they?!
> I hope Tilly's back is ok,does she have anything else for it in addition to the gabapentin? Maci has Librela injections, which seem to help him.He also has canine massage,laser treatment and acapuncture on a very regular basis.Fortunatley,he seems to enjoy them, just lots of positive attention.I do worry about what we do if he needs more in terms of pain management because he can't have any of the NSAID's and his liver complicates things in respect of other meds.
> Fingers and paws crossed that Tilly goes on ok.She sounds like a lovely, and lucky,girl.


I remember you saying he needed to come off the gabapentin, frustrating it didn’t work out as as you say you’re limited.

Tilly is away with the fairies as I often put it.
I’m on a ccd group and from some experiences I start to question if her issues are the drug but then I remember she was doing things for her first 8th months with us before she went on it.
In fact the gabapentin was so good that it solved everything and so when they came back the first time I thought it was all pain related but the vet thought not when I sent videos.
She is on paracetamol as and when needed. We do tend to give half of one in the morning.
When she went for her prescription check the vet did mention librela but thought we weren’t at that stage yet. Just mentioned it if we do notice her getting worse that there are more options.
She barely holds any weight on her back legs so the problem will be her front getting over burdened.

You do so much for him and great that Maci enjoys it.
We’ve never really looked into anything else.
The vet suggested hydro but said it would need to be done extremely frequently if it was going to help at all. 
She really hates water so we decided not to bother.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> I remember you saying he needed to come off the gabapentin, frustrating it didn’t work out as as you say you’re limited.
> 
> Tilly is away with the fairies as I often put it.
> I’m on a ccd group and from some experiences I start to question if her issues are the drug but then I remember she was doing things for her first 8th months with us before she went on it.
> In fact the gabapentin was so good that it solved everything and so when they came back the first time I thought it was all pain related but the vet thought not when I sent videos.
> She is on paracetamol as and when needed. We do tend to give half of one in the morning.
> When she went for her prescription check the vet did mention librela but thought we weren’t at that stage yet. Just mentioned it if we do notice her getting worse that there are more options.
> She barely holds any weight on her back legs so the problem will be her front getting over burdened.
> 
> You do so much for him and great that Maci enjoys it.
> We’ve never really looked into anything else.
> The vet suggested hydro but said it would need to be done extremely frequently if it was going to help at all.
> She really hates water so we decided not to bother.


It's great that you have Tilly's pain control sorted.I think most of Maci's mobility problems stem from the over compensation issues caused from his amputated back leg.He did great as a tri pawed for ages with the support of his various therapies but I think age has caught up with him now.
I don't know if I mentioned it but he's had some Walkin Wheels, really to help strengthen his legs and to help with his alignment.We weren't sure how he'd get on with them at his great age but he's been absolutely awesome.He took to them straight away,he doesn't go for 'proper' walks on them as such but does a lot of pottering around and manouvering and looks pretty pleased with himself about it.His front legs had started to sprawl out in front of him even when he was sitting but since he's having his wheelie sessions,this has ceased to be a problem.I'll definitely not be taken in by what is said about old dogs and new tricks!
I know what you mean about hydro.Maci hated water,he wouldn't even walk on grass when he arrived but the specialist orthopaedic vet he was referred to when we were trying to save his leg,suggested water therapy in an attempt to avoid amputation.We found a center with an underwater treadmill,so that we could introduce him without him having to be immersed in water.In true Maci style he coped with it better than expected and soon progressed into the hydrotherapy pool.He had two sessions a week but, sadly,his leg couldn't be saved due to nerve damage.He went back to swimming post amputation to help with his mobility and continued until it got too much for him physically.I wouldn't say he was a big fan of it but overall,the positive attention and the treats made it a decent experience for him.He also had physiotherapy but stopped once the exercises became too much for him.
He's had a massage today and is looking very relaxed.He's having his Librela injection on Thursday.
I think it's just a case of keep updating what they need and can do, isn't it.It must be very hard when Tilly's 'away with the faries'.She's lucky to have you, bless her.


----------



## Twiggy

I took Tremor for her six month check up yesterday. I will only see Sue, one of the partners, or Derek, their ortho specialist. It was Sue yesterday who gave her a thorough examination and took bloods. She rang me last night to say the results were extremely good for a dog of her age (14.1/2 yrs) and the liver enzyme that was high on the last two blood tests is now at normal level. Phew....


----------



## Silverpaw

What a lovely picture of beautiful Tremor.Great news about the liver enzymes,must be a relief.
Maci's liver enzymes are always raised,his liver is full of nodules (not cancerous),so he is monitored regularly.His results last week showed that his weren't as high as the last couple of times.His SDMA reading had gone down too, which is great because problems with his kidneys would really complicate things.
Like Tremor's vet, Maci's vet thinks his results are remarkable for a dog of his age (nearing 17 years). It's lovely when they appreciate the oldies, isn't it?


----------



## Twiggy

Silverpaw said:


> What a lovely picture of beautiful Tremor.Great news about the liver enzymes,must be a relief.
> Maci's liver enzymes are always raised,his liver is full of nodules (not cancerous),so he is monitored regularly.His results last week showed that his weren't as high as the last couple of times.His SDMA reading had gone down too, which is great because problems with his kidneys would really complicate things.
> Like Tremor's vet, Maci's vet thinks his results are remarkable for a dog of his age (nearing 17 years). It's lovely when they appreciate the oldies, isn't it?
> 
> That's really good news and yes it's nice when you feel your vet is taking great care of your oldies.


----------



## Twiggy

Very sadly Tremor was given sleep yesterday afternoon as my vets could do no more for her. Dreadful shock especially after her check up just a week before when she appeared pretty good. She is going to leave a massive hole and we are all feeling so sad including Holly and Shimmer.


----------



## Arny

I’m so sorry Twiggy, when it’s a shock is the worst but at least she was relatively well till the end.
Sleep tight x


----------



## Silverpaw

Oh,no,Twiggy, I am so sorry.Your beautiful girl.I can only imagine how devastated you must be feeling.Take care of yourself and try to hold on to how great beautiful Tremor was right up until the end.
Run free, Tremor X


----------



## SusieRainbow

Twiggy said:


> Very sadly Tremor was given sleep yesterday afternoon as my vets could do no more for her. Dreadful shock especially after her check up just a week before when she appeared pretty good. She is going to leave a massive hole and we are all feeling so sad including Holly and Shimmer.


I'm so sorry, that must have been a shock. Sending love to you all.


----------



## margy

I'm very sorry.
Run free at the bridge Tremor x


----------



## Arny

Tilly celebrates her 12th birthday today.
It was down as the end of month on her paperwork but the chip company emailed to wish her a happy birthday for today.
As that was done before going into rescue I assume this is the correct date.








I hope everyone feeling the loss of their dogs are doing ok.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im so sorry @Twiggy. Esp as it sounds unexpected (as it can be with our oldies).
I hope you and the other dogs are doing alright.


My lot are doing ok, just pottering along. Much as I miss Adam Im not sad that he is missing the firework season, he was terrified of them and I was dreading how he'd do this year. 
Hannah is probably just as scared but the benefit to her losing her hearing is that she has barely heard any of them going off! Luckily Heidi couldnt care less (and Alf is just annoyed with them TBH!).


----------



## margy

Happy Birthday Tilly x


----------



## Silverpaw

Happy belated birthday, beautiful Tilly.Maci hopes you had lots of goodies X


----------



## Arny

Unfortunately what was meant to just be a booster appointment turned a bit eventful.
Tilly has a mammary tumour.
We did a FNA although the vet warned that often they can't get enough cells for a conclusive result but due to how she came round after her entropion surgery we'd like to avoid surgery if we can so thought we'd try and see if its benign first.
The vet was very pleased with how Tilly took everything, they have a bad rep where strangers and vets are concerned but Tilly has never been anything but exemplary.
I completely forgot to ask about her hearing and eyesight after that.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Unfortunately what was meant to just be a booster appointment turned a bit eventful.
> Tilly has a mammary tumour.
> We did a FNA although the vet warned that often they can't get enough cells for a conclusive result but due to how she came round after her entropion surgery we'd like to avoid surgery if we can so thought we'd try and see if its benign first.
> The vet was very pleased with how Tilly took everything, they have a bad rep where strangers and vets are concerned but Tilly has never been anything but exemplary.
> I completely forgot to ask about her hearing and eyesight after that.


Oh,no, I'm sorry to hear that.Hope you get the results asap and that it's benign.It must have come as a blow to you but good if it's been found quickly.
Well done to beautiful Tilly,no wonder the vet was pleased with her.Keeping fingers and paws firmly crossed her for the best result possible.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Oh,no, I'm sorry to hear that.Hope you get the results asap and that it's benign.It must have come as a blow to you but good if it's been found quickly.
> Well done to beautiful Tilly,no wonder the vet was pleased with her.Keeping fingers and paws firmly crossed her for the best result possible.


Thank you Silverpaw.
It came as a shock but I now vaguely have a recollection that I think I felt something tiny, I do try to remember to check her especially as she was spayed later on, and meant to ask others in the household what they thought but clearly completely forgot.
I can't even remember when that might have been to know how much/quickly its grown.
It won't help anything now though.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Thank you Silverpaw.
> It came as a shock but I now vaguely have a recollection that I think I felt something tiny, I do try to remember to check her especially as she was spayed later on, and meant to ask others in the household what they thought but clearly completely forgot.
> I can't even remember when that might have been to know how much/quickly its grown.
> It won't help anything now though.


I know it's hard but try not to worry too much until you get the results.Once you know what you're dealing with,you can plan how to best deal with it.Our oldies do know how to worry us, don't they? Maci sends a little woof to Tilly.e's been to his acapuncture session earlier and has his Librela injection tomorrow.He say's it's a good job they take it all in their stride,not like scatty youngsters.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> e's been to his acapuncture session earlier and has his Librela injection tomorrow.He say's it's a good job they take it all in their stride,not like scatty youngsters.


It certainly makes all the visits easier.
Hopefully he's having a relaxing afternoon after the acupuncture.


----------



## Arny

It’s not good. 
Tilly has surgery tomorrow, or at least we hope so.
I’ve requested chest x ray just to rule out spread so it’s a strange scenario in that if she doesn’t have surgery it’s because it’s the worst news.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> It’s not good.
> Tilly has surgery tomorrow, or at least we hope so.
> I’ve requested chest x ray just to rule out spread so it’s a strange scenario in that if she doesn’t have surgery it’s because it’s the worst news.


Oh,no, I'm so sorry to hear this, bless her.Keeping everything crossed for her surgery to go ahead and for it to go well.Sending positive vibes and very best wishes X


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Oh,no, I'm so sorry to hear this, bless her.Keeping everything crossed for her surgery to go ahead and for it to go well.Sending positive vibes and very best wishes X


Thank you. It’s all come on so quickly but I suppose that’s a good thing really.
I’m pretty sure it’s already grown.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Thank you. It’s all come on so quickly but I suppose that’s a good thing really.
> I’m pretty sure it’s already grown.


I can imagine how worried you must be and I know tomorrow will be a long day for you.At least Tilly won't be aware of what's going on, although Maci is worried about her not being able to have any breakfast.He hopes she's home safely quickly and making up for lost eating time!


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> I can imagine how worried you must be and I know tomorrow will be a long day for you.At least Tilly won't be aware of what's going on, although Maci is worried about her not being able to have any breakfast.He hopes she's home safely quickly and making up for lost eating time!


Oh yes she’ll look forward to the eating.
I’ll get some white fish out the freezer for something easy on her.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Oh yes she’ll look forward to the eating.
> I’ll get some white fish out the freezer for something easy on her.


Bless her.I'll be thinking about you tomorrow


----------



## Arny

Nothing on the x ray so they went ahead with surgery.
Removed the mass with mammary gland and a lymph node.
It was my favourite vet who did the surgery, I’m sure they’re all good but I know he’s very thorough.
She flopped down here first but has now made her way to her bed.
She seems much better than after her entropion surgery.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Nothing on the x ray so they went ahead with surgery.
> Removed the mass with mammary gland and a lymph node.
> It was my favourite vet who did the surgery, I’m sure they’re all good but I know he’s very thorough.
> She flopped down here first but has now made her way to her bed.
> She seems much better than after her entropion surgery.
> View attachment 579882


Brilliant, thanks for letting us know.I've been thinking about you both.She looks very cosy .
Hope she has a good night.I bet you're feeling better than you were this time yesterday, although I can imagine you'll be watching over her tonight.


----------



## Arny

Silverpaw said:


> Brilliant, thanks for letting us know.I've been thinking about you both.She looks very cosy .
> Hope she has a good night.I bet you're feeling better than you were this time yesterday, although I can imagine you'll be watching over her tonight.


Thank you 😊 feeling much better and looking forward to a good nights sleep.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Thank you 😊 feeling much better and looking forward to a good nights sleep.


Brilliant, well done and I hope you both sleep well tonight.Maci's hoping that Tilly will have a bumper breakfast tomorrow to make up for today.It's lovely to have some good news.


----------



## Arny

Not to fear Maci, the white fish is out of the freezer ready.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope you had a good night.Maci said yum yum yum, enjoy (he's a bit of a fish face himself).


----------



## Arny

She’s doing so well, thanks for asking.
Will take her on a little walk later.


----------



## Silverpaw

Ah, bless her, brilliant.


----------



## Lingvolingo

Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread  

I have one golden oldie, a Yorkie called Charlie who is 15. I had a wee Jack Russell who was a month off 15 when we had to put her to sleep a few weeks ago. She deteriorated slowly over 3-4 months after being diagnosed with pulmonary fibrosis so we got time with her to fulfil a bucket list and let her go peacefully at home. It was still probably one of the hardest few months I've been through.

I took Charlie to the vet for suspected dental pain 3 days after my JR passed and the vet recommended a dental. I have been very wary of them due to the anethesia but my JR didn't have the best teeth and the vet had recommended a dental for her as some of the bacteria in her mouth could have been making her lung condition worse so I started to be won over by it. Unfortunately, she took a bad turn and then the vet recommended she should just be left as is.

Charlie had been very healthy and runs around on his walk like he's half his age so when the dental was recommended, I decided to go for it. He got bloodworks done. All came back good other than an elevated liver enzyme but the vet said it could be elevated due to his teeth and it was not elevated enough to be a concern.

I then noticed a small lump on his shoulder and went to the vet last Friday to get it checked out. I also wanted him to get his booster vaccine and kennel cough one. The lump was thankfully just a cyst and he got his vaccines but he panics at the vet. It was too much for him and he decided to jump off the examination table! He was walking with a slight limp on Saturday and Sunday. Then he started having a really bad hunched back and shaking on Monday so we took him back to the vet. He was prescribed an NSAID which I was wary about as I suspect he had a bad reaction to metacam not too long ago but he seems better on it. We're keeping him rested. I think he still has a bit of pain through the day but he's acting normal after getting his tablet. However, when I took him out for a quick toileting walk on Saturday, he started reverse sneezing. Over the last two days, I've noticed him reverse sneeze quite a lot, sneeze and huff as if he's trying to blow something out his nose. I also noticed he seemed to have a really wet nose a few days ago. I'm not sure if this is maybe some side effect of the kennel cough vaccine or if he has something stuck up his nose. I'm hoping it's one of these two and not something more sinister like fluid on the lungs. He does cough but not often and he has had a cough for years.

With all the above over the last week, I'm really nervous about the dental now! I was already slightly nervous when he was still running around fighting fit (for a 15 year old). The vet I saw for his injury is the same vet who will be doing his dental and he didn't seem concerned about cancelling. That was before he started sneezing, reverse sneezing and huffing though. I'm just really hoping I'm making the right choice putting him through the dental and nothing bad happens like a bad reaction to the GA or worse. I feel slightly paranoid over his health since my JR passed. They're sweet and I wouldn't change it but they really can cause some stress in their golden years 😅

Sorry for what may be the longest intro post but thanks for listening.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hi, welcome to the oldies thread to you and Charlie and sorry for the loss of your beautiful JRT.I can imagine how difficult it must have been for you.
Sorry to hear that Charlie got injured jumping off the examination table, it's quite a jump for a little Yorkie.I can't picture how it could happen if he was being held but if it's unavoidable, could he be examined on the floor in future?
I can understand your dilemma about going ahead with his dental.I would expect your vet to take everything that's going on into consideration.Will pre anaesthetic bloods be done?I think I'd be wanting that given the raised liver enzymes and the fact that he's been on metacam since.I don't have any medical knowledge but I also have a precious old boy and can understand your concerns.
I hope all goes well, please let us know.
My old boy,Maci,sends a little woof from oldie to another.


----------



## Lingvolingo

Thank you Silverpaw and Maci  Charlie is very squirmy and determined. He also panicked quite bad and dived off it. He got blood done three weeks ago but he has been on Carprodyl for his sore paw so I'm going to ask for updated bloods to be done. His paw seems better now and he was dashing around out on a short walk earlier. He's also not been reverse sneezing and sniffily as much today so I'm a bit more hopeful. Still nervous but! What breed is Maci?


----------



## Silverpaw

Ahh,it sounds like things are looking more positive for little Charlie.It's great that you'll get his bloods checked again,your vet would probably want to anyway.Maci is a rescue, originally from Romania.He came to us when he was between 7-8 years old.He's getting on for 17 years old now.He's a bit of a mix of breeds,there has been a long term problem with street dogs there,so sort of indiscriminate breeding over decades.He's absolutely beautiful,a real treasure but an old man with quite a few issues.Regardless of everything,he approaches life with a positive outlook.He definitely has some terrier in the mix,he has a terrier head and certainly thinks like a terrier!He was recently told that he looked like Basil Brush 😂.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny, I hope Tilly's recovering well from her surgery.


----------



## Arny

Welcome lingvolingo and Charlier, hope the dental goes well.


Silverpaw said:


> Arny, I hope Tilly's recovering well from her surgery.


Tilly's doing very well thanks Silverpaw. Apparently her wound is lumpy but the vet wasn't too concerned, just gave extra inflammatory.
She should be able to have the stiches out at the end of the week.
The results have come back of the biopsy and its a type that shouldn't have spread, and no evidence of it in the lymph node, so that's good. Small chance it might reoccur but they got completely clear margins so hopefully not.


----------



## Silverpaw

Arny said:


> Welcome lingvolingo and Charlier, hope the dental goes well.
> 
> Tilly's doing very well thanks Silverpaw. Apparently her wound is lumpy but the vet wasn't too concerned, just gave extra inflammatory.
> She should be able to have the stiches out at the end of the week.
> The results have come back of the biopsy and its a type that shouldn't have spread, and no evidence of it in the lymph node, so that's good. Small chance it might reoccur but they got completely clear margins so hopefully not.


Brilliant, sounds really positive, lovely to hear some good news.Onwards and upwards beautiful Tilly.Hope the stitches come out ok, it's great they stayed in.Have fun when back to normal.


----------



## Silverpaw

Hope all the oldies are doing ok in this cold spell.We're in Wales for the week with Maci and as it's extremely cold and icy,extreme cold weather measures have been put into place.His outdoor kit consists of layers,being tight,his thundershirt fits nicely under his outdoor coat and his dog snood has proved useful! He has lots of snuggly fleeces with him, including one that gives the illusion that a wooly mammoth is slumbering in the room 😂.He has an indoor wheelie park set up for his sessions on his wheels.We've decided against going out of the village today, the roads are too icy.So he'll have a little look at the outside world and then do indoor activities or snooze by the stove.He sends a snoozy woof to all the other oldies out there.


----------



## catz4m8z

aww, sounds like he is living the life of Reilly! 

Sadly my lot arent feeling too chipper at the moment, will probably take the girls to the vets once the ice has melted.
Heidi is struggling abit on walks and I cant figure out if she is in pain, her nails are bothering her or its her failing eyesight (she doesnt like walks anymore, esp after dark). Plus I think she may need a dental.
Then the last couple of days Hannah has started limping and looking in pain with her joints, so also not enjoying her walks (thought I had some Metacam in the cupboard but the bottle was empty).
This morning Im letting everybody have a duvet day and we finally ventured into the garden for the first time in 3mths instead of walks! Alf thoroughly enjoyed bouncing through the snow and zooming round the garden. Hannah enjoyed it but was still limping quite abit and then the poor girl fell up the step to the house.
When I checked on Heidi she didnt even leave the back door step.....
Hopefully the vets can do something to make them both more comfortable. Although I do think quite abit of it is just wear and tear and old age, not helped by the cold wet weather.


----------



## Silverpaw

Catz4m8z Sorry to hear your little one's aren't doing too well at the moment.I hope the ice goes soon,I know a lot of younger dogs love playing in it but I think it's particularly hard on the oldies.
Maci has never been a fan of it,says he saw more than enough of it in the harsh winters in Romania before he boarded the happy bus to come to us 🚌.I think it finds out all the creaks in the old joints. 
Ahh, little Heidi, bless her.It sounds like it could be any of those things or a combination.Eyesight definitely deteriorates as they get older without necessarily having a particular problem,a bit like ours I guess.Night time seems to be worst.I use really bright lights in the house when Maci is active after dark or on dull days and it does seem to help.His nails grown really quickly too since he's got older.I'm forever taking him to see the nurse at the vets to have them clipped.He has canine massage and acapuncture to help with his mobility as well as Librela injections.Being a tripawed,he has specific issues with his mobility and he can't have any of the NSAID's, although even if he could tolerate them,there would be issues because of his liver.Ahh,she might be in pain and generally feeling under the weather if she needs a dental.Hope a visit to the vet gets things in place to help her feel more comfortable.
I would imagine the weather is contributing to Hannah's discomfort.If it's anything like here where you are, it's not just snow but solid ice underneath it.Hard surfaces indoors are hard on their little joints,so I can only imagine what trying to negotiate frozen ground must feel like 😟.
Glad Alf is feeling ok and I hope they all enjoyed their duvet day.
I hope you're ok, I know how worrying it can be with just one dog,it must be really difficult with them all getting older together.I don't know if you've used/considered any of the 'alternative' therapies available but I swear by them,both for Maci and my previous precious dogs.I really don't think Maci would still be with us and enjoying life without his health care team.


----------



## catz4m8z

The girls were abit better later on. I think it was because they had just woke up when i got home from work and so their joints were still quite stiff and achey (I know how that goes!!LOL).
This weather really isnt great for them though.


----------



## Silverpaw

catz4m8z said:


> The girls were abit better later on. I think it was because they had just woke up when i got home from work and so their joints were still quite stiff and achey (I know how that goes!!LOL).
> This weather really isnt great for them though.


Bless them.I know the feeling too, let's hope it warms up a bit soon.


----------



## Silverpaw

Merry Christmas to all the oldies and their people from Maci 🎅🐾 X


----------



## SusieRainbow

Silverpaw said:


> Merry Christmas to all the oldies and their people from Maci 🎅🐾 X


I have no oldies now but wish you and Maci a Happy Cristmas and a great New Year.xx


----------



## Silverpaw

SusieRainbow said:


> I have no oldies now but wish you and Maci a Happy Cristmas and a great New Year.xx


Thank you and Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to you all.I bet little Reena is watching over you and directing Santa Paws to your house X


----------



## margy

Hope Maci improves into the Next year. He's doing so well at such a big age, especially as he didn't have a great start in life.The power of love 😍


----------



## Silverpaw

margy said:


> Hope Maci improves into the Next year. He's doing so well at such a big age, especially as he didn't have a great start in life.The power of love 😍


Ahh, thanks,Margy.We'rekWales for the New Year,no fireworks here.Maci'sng have to pace him these days,so he'll have an easy day today.Had his first picnic of the year yesterday.He'sing bloods done on Monday, and his Librela injection,cyst drained and a general little health check.He really is an amazing little dog,I know we're on borrowed time with him but he's doing ok and still enjoying and engaging in life.I know you know how high maintenance our oldies can be from what I remember about your beautiful little Belle.
I hope your 'new' boy is doing well,he looks lovely.One of my previous dogs,a wonderful little JRT,loved greyhounds.We never knew if he might have known one in a former life (4 previous homes before he came to us at 12 months old). Whatever the reason,they were the only dogs he'd leave me to follow.


----------

